# The [Official] Korean Music Thread || Hosted by Sasori III



## Sasori (Feb 18, 2008)

Continued from: I: Oh hey, look what we have here.
II: Oh hey, look what we have here.



















​


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2008)

-------------------------------------------------------------------​

*Group Listing & Information

2AM (JYP)*
*Pronounced*: Like it looks
*Other Names:* One Day (Them and 2PM)
*Fans:* IAMs
*Style: *Pop Ballads, Realistic MVs.
*Members:* (Leader), , , (Maknae)
*What You'll Like About Them: *Just about every song they do is a ballad.  Also, every member has a very distinct personality and are often very involved in variety.  Each member also comes equipped with a hard set of six-pack abs every time they serenade you.
*DEALBREAKER:* EVERY song is a ballad.  .
*Notable Title Track:* Can't Let You Go Even If I Die - Literally the biggest song of 2010.
*Notable Performances:* Anything where they do a girl groups' song.

*2PM (JYP)*
*Pronounced*: Like it looks
*Other Names: *One Day (Them and 2AM)
*Fans:* Hottests
*Style: *R&B, Pop,  acrobats within choreographed dancing, rap
*Members:* , , , , , (Maknae)
*What You'll Like About Them: *A few of the members do quite well in Variety, while all of them train in acrobats.  Much of their earlier stuff is well preferred by us in this thread, and we will often recommend their earlier songs.  
*DEALBREAKER:* Loss of former leader Jaebum, and lack of overall improvement in vocals (sans Junsu, their lead).
*Notable Title Track:* Again & Again - Their second big track was a huge hit.
*Notable Performances:*

*2NE1 (YG)*
*Pronouced: *To Anyone, Twenty One (less emphasis on the -ty)
*Other Names: *May be referred to as YG Ladies.
*Fans:* Blackjacks
*Style: *Rap, R&B, Hip-hop, Reggae.  High Fashion often used in MVs.
*Members: *(Leader), , , (Maknae)
*What You'll Like About Them:* Probably one of the most overall talented girl groups there is at the moment, and the only one offering their great mixture of certain genres. 
*DEALBREAKER: *Overuse of autotune in latest songs.
*Notable Title Track:* I Don't Care
*Notable Performances:* 21st Street Musical - A combination of their songs into a fun musical-like performance.

*4MINUTE (CUBE)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* 4nia
*Style: *Pop, Rap
*Members: *JiHyun(Leader), Jiyoon, Gayoon, Hyuna, SoHyun(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them:* Jungglasses (Jiyoon's nickname)
*DEALBREAKER:* Sometimes it feels like Gayoon's voice isn't utilized properly but with recent tracks it has been much better
*Notable Title Track:* I My Me Mine - Wasn't promoted much, however remains a favorite to fans.
*Notable Performances:* Muzik Performance - Jiyoon first taking off the sunglasses during a live performance (Do you hear dem screams?)

*AFTER SCHOOL (PLEDIS)*
*Pronouced: *Like It looks.
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* Playgirlz
*Style: *Pop, heavy choreography, some rap.
*Members:* Gahee(Leader), UEE, Juyeon, Jung Ah, Bekah, Nana, Raina, Lizzy,  (maknae)
*What You'll Like About Them:* This group constantly adds new members, and tends to always have a high energy dance to accompany their songs.  
*DEALBREAKER:* Constant member changing takes a feeling of familiarity away from the group, Gahee and Raina carry most of the vocals in title tracks (BoY/Bang!)
*Notable Title Track:* Because of You - Song released soon after Raina and Nana's joining.
*Notable Performances:*

*BEAST (CUBE)*
*Pronouced: *Like it looks
*Other Names:* B2ST
*Fans:* B2UTY
*Style: *Heavy choreography, theatrical MVs, Rap
*Members:* Doojoon(Leader), Hyunseung, Yoseob, Kikwang, Junhyun, Dongwoon(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them:* These guys entered the biz knowin how to dance.  Very talented in all areas, and has a very good distribution of lines and parts in all songs.
*DEALBREAKER: *Fans have become overly defensive.  Also, fanclub name is pretty gender specific, when most kpop fans usually have at least a 1:4 ratio of genders.
*Notable Title Track:* Shock - Most B2st songs are alright, but this one we ALWAYS remember for "Everday I SHOCK!"
*Notable Performances:*

*BIG BANG (YG)*
*Pronouced:* Like It Looks
* Other Names:*
*Fans:* VIPs
*Style:* Rap, R&B, Hip-hop
*Members:* G-Dragon(Leader), TOP, Daesung, Taeyang, Seungri(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them:* These guys are all well known for their own individual talents despite how big their group name has gotten.  
*DEALBREAKER:* Ridiculously lengthy time between promotions. 
*Notable Title Track:* Haru Haru or Lies - These two are usually the two biggest fan favorites.
*Notable Performances:*

*BROWN EYED GIRLS (NN)*
*Pronouced:* Like It Looks
*Other Names: *BEG
*Fans:* Everlasting
*Style:* Pop, Rap, Ballad
*Members:* Jea(Leader), Miryo, Narsha, Ga-in(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them:* Quite the opposite of all these groups with 20 year old members, the girls in BEG are almost all approaching their 30s!  However, with age comes growth.  Jea, Narsha, and Ga-in are all excellent vocalists, along with Miryo who is quite possibly the most talented female idol group rapper.
*DEALBREAKER:*
*Notable Title Track:* Abracadabra - One of the two biggest songs of 2009.
*Notable Performances:*

*CHOSHINSUNG (CCM)*
*Pronouced:
Other Names: Supernova
Style:
Members:
What You'll Love About Them:
DEALBREAKER:*
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*

*CN BLUE (F&C)*
*Pronouced:*C-N Blue
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* Boice
*Style:* Indie rock, some rap.
*Members:* Yongwha(Leader), Minhyuk(Drums), Jonghyun, Jungshin(Bass)
*What You'll Love About Them:* TThese guys aren't picking up instruments for the hell of a show, they actually know how to play them!  Though they are considered a K-pop group, they don't exactly play pop music though their albums can be enjoyed by the masses.
*DEALBREAKER:* Much attention only goes to their leader, Yonghwa.  .
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*

*CO ED SCHOOL (CCM)*
*Pronouced: *Like it looks*
Other Names:
Style: *Female vocals, Male rappers.
*Members:* Chanmi(that's all you need to know)
*What You'll Love About Them:* Fairly new group, with interesting choreography and interesting songs.
*DEALBREAKER:* They've been around for like, 5 minutes and have 3 or 4 scandals to their name.  Ouch.
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*

*DALMATIAN (MFE)*
*Pronouced: *Like it looks*
Other Names:
Style:*Rap & Pop
*Members: * Jisu, Inati, Daniel, Day Day, Dari, Youngwan
*What You'll Love About Them:* All songs are feel good songs.
*DEALBREAKER:* Nothing really yet.
*Notable Title Track: *That Man Opposed
*Notable Performances:*

*DONG BANG SHIN KI (SM)*
*Pronouced: *No one uses their full name.  Don't worry about it. 
* Other Names: *DBSK, Tohoshinki(JP), TVXQ, JYJ(Jaejoong, Yoochun, Junsu), Homin(Yunho, Changmin)
*Fans:* Cassieopeia
* Style:* Pop, heavy choreography, some rap.
* Members:* Yunho(U-know)(Leader), Jusnu(Xiah), Jaejoong(Hero), Yoochun(Mickey), Changmin(Max)(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them:* Easily the most successful boyband from Korea, DBSK offers five members with amazing skills.  They also have had an excellent run in Japan, releasing original songs there as well.
* DEALBREAKER:* They have recently had a feud with their entertainment company, and have split into groups JYJ (those who have broken away from the company) and Homin (fan-dubbed name for those who stayed.)
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*

**
*F(X) (SM)*
*Pronouced:* Effex
*Other Names: 
Style:* Pop, techno, heavy choreography, some rap.
*Members:* Victoria(Leader), Amber, Luna, Sulli, Krystal(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them:* One of the youngest groups to debut  recently, four out of five girls are 18 and under.  Each girl comes  with a unique voice, and well tuned dance skills.
*DEALBREAKER: *
*Notable Title Track:* Nu ABO
*Notable Performances:*

*F. CUZ (-)*
*Pronouced:* I'm not even sure.  Apparently it's said like "fuckahz".
* Other Names:
Style:
Members:
What You'll Love About Them:
DEALBREAKER:*
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*

*FT ISLAND (F&C)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style:* Rock
* Members:
What You'll Love About Them:
DEALBREAKER:* Hongki is an attention sucker, even more than Yonghwa.
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*

*GIRL'S DAY (-)*
*Pronouced:* Like it is.
*Other Names:*
*Style:*
*Members:* So Jin, Ji Hae, Minah, Yura, Hyeri
*What You'll Love About Them:*
*DEALBREAKER:* Their debut track is horrendous
*Notable Title Track:* Twinkle Twinkle
*Notable Performances:*

*INFINITE (WL)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* Inspirit
*Style:* Pop, heavy choreography, some rap.
*Members: *Soongyu(Leader), Hoya, Sungyeol, Dongwoo, L, Woohyun, Sungjong(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them:* Newest and probably my favorite next to Beast.  Flawless choreographed dancing.
*DEALBREAKER:* Unsure about vocals for all members, most of the lyrics are sung by Soongyu and Woohyun.  Sungyeol NEVER gets lines.
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*

*KARA (DSP)*
*Pronouced:* Car-uh
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* Kamilia
*Style:* Pop, Jpop, very little rap
*Members: *Gyuri(Leader), Seungyeon, Nicole, Hara, Jiyoung(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them:* These are the girls none other than the five fucking best, who I must say exude goddess-level confidence in whatever they do.  Their songs don't stray far from pop, and even their Korean songs have a very J-pop sound to them. 
*DEALBREAKER:* It's hard to picture them outside the "sweet girl" concept.
*Notable Title Track:* Mister*(NO ACTUAL MV)* - Was considered the B-side to a song, but eventually become what can be considered easily a huge hit. (P.S. An MV was made for their Japan Debut)
*Notable Performances:*

*MBLAQ (J-TUNE)*
*Pronouced:* M-Black
*Other Names:
Style:* Pop, acrobats, choreography
*Members: *Seungho(Leader), Thunder, Lee Joon, G.O., Mir(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them: *Despite their somewhat beast idol image, these five guys are quite funny and can have some "aw" moments. 
*DEALBREAKER:* Can have some very awkward dance performances.
*Notable Title Track:* Cry & Stay - Were both released at the same time, but were two GREAT songs.
*Notable Performances:*

*MISS A (JYP)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:
Style:* Pop, choreography, very little rap.
*Members: *Fei, Min, Jia, Suzy(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them: *So far Miss A has left a pretty good impression as a group, showing large amounts of professionalism in their performance (Min recently lost a shoe in Breathe and did half the performance partially barefoot!)
*DEALBREAKER: *The future is imminent, JYP will probably milk them dry of SOMETHING.
*Notable Title Track:* Bad Girl Good Girl - Despite being a debut track, was quite popular in the year released.
*Notable Performances:*

*NINE MUSES (SE)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:
Style:* Pop, a bit of rap, model-esque choreo
*Members: *Ryu Sera, Park Minha (Maknae), Violet, Lee Hyun Joo, Kim Rana (Leader), Lee Hyemin, Binnie, Pyo Hyemi, Moon Hyunah, Jung Jaekyung
*What You'll Love About Them: *Their personalities are amazing, they will make you laugh when you watch their shows. They are attractive. And they can sing contrary to popular belief.
*DEALBREAKER:* There's really ten nine six of them.
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*

*RAINBOW (DSP)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style:*Pop, a little rap.
*Members: *Kim Jaekyung (Leader), Oh Seunga, No Eul, Jung Yoon Hye, Kim Jisook, Cho Hyunyoung (Maknae), Go Woori (Rapper)
*What You'll Love About Them: *Other than their debut single they make good songs and they are all very pretty. Oh and they have the ab dance from A.
*DEALBREAKER:* I've watched A 5 billion times and I STILL CAN'T TELL THEM APART. 
*Notable Title Track:* A - Was not exactly a huge hit, but a super catchy song.
*Notable Performances:*

*SECRET (TS)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:
Style: *Pop, R&B,  
*Fans:* secrettime
*Members: *Hyosung(Leader), Ji Eun, Zinger, Sunhwa(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them: *Even though debuting only a year ago, these girls have already established a very distinctive style to their music and dancing, which can be quite appealing in a new Kpop group.
*DEALBREAKER:* Some argue that Magic & Madonna are the same person.  I think they're just brothers.
*Notable Title Track:* Magic - If you knew Secret or not, EVERYONE knew this song. 
Shy Boy
*Notable Performances:*

*SHINEE (SM)*
*Pronouced:* Shiny
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* Shawols
*Style:* Pop, R&B, heavy choreography 
*Members: *Onew(Leader), Jonghyun, Minho, Key, Taemin(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them: *Charisma oozes from this group every time they do their insanely intricate choreography.  Combine their amazing dancing with Onew's chocolate voice, and Jonghyun's powerhouse vocals, you get an unbeatable group.
*DEALBREAKER:* Jonghyun is taken.  Also, fans of this group have been rumored to actually attempt to bite your head off.
*Notable Title Track:* Replay (Noona Is So Pretty) - SHINee's debut song, and also a great R&B song.
*Notable Performances:*

*SISTAR (-)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:
Style:* Pop, Hip Hop
*Members: *Hyorin (Leader), Bora, Soyu, Dasom (maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them: *All talented girls that are the most athletic girls amongst Korean Girl Groups.
*DEALBREAKER:* Hyorin sings 65% of their title tracks
*Notable Title Track:* Replay (Noona Is So Pretty)
*Notable Performances:*

*SS501 (DSP)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* Triple S
*Style:* Pop, R&B 
*Members: *Hyun Joong, Jungmin, Hyungjoon, Yongsaeng, Kyujong
*What You'll Love About Them: *
*DEALBREAKER:* Pretty much gone?
*Notable Title Track:* Love Ya -Tons of sexy violins.
*Notable Performances:*

*SUPER JUNIOR (SM)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* ELF (Everlasting Friends)
*Style:* Pop, Heavy Synchronized Choreography, Rap,  
*Members: *Eeteuk (Leader), Heechul, KangIn, Yesung, Eunhyuk, Donghae, Siwon, Shindong, Han Geng, Sungmin, Kibum, Ryeowook, Kyuhyun *SUPER JUNIOR M:* Henry, Zhou Mi
*What You'll Love About Them: *There's 13 of them.
*DEALBREAKER:* There's 13 of them.
*Notable Title Track:* Sorry Sorry - Suju's HUGE track.  You WILL learn the dance to this.  No one is safe.
*Notable Performances:*

*SO NYUH SHI DAE (SM)*
*Pronouced:* So Nyuh She Day
*Other Names:* SNSD, Girls' Generation(EN), Shoujo Jidai(JP)
*Fans:* Sone (stylized s♥ne and pronounced sawn, like saying song without the g)
*Style:* Pop, Synchronized Choreography, Jpop 
*Members: *Taeyeon(Leader), Jessica, Sunny, Tiffany, Hyoyeon, Yuri, Sooyoung, Yoona, Seohyun(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them: *Nine great personalities who have the ability to cheer up a wide range of audiences.
*DEALBREAKER:* Being female and quite a many of them, there is a great bias towards the amount of attention one receives. 
*Notable Title Track:* Gee - Near 40 million views on an international video site, the most infectious song from 2009 that is still performed wherever they go by them and fans alike.
*Notable Performances:* Into the New World (Remix) Rehearsal - A video that speaks for itself on their hard work and skills.  Still one of the hardest girl group choreos even years after it's release.

*T-ARA** (CCM)*
*Pronouced:* Tiara
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* Diadem
*Style:* Pop, R&B, Rap, Choreography 
*Members: *Boram(Leader), Qri, Soyeon, Eunjung, Hyomin, Hwayoung, Jiyeon(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them: *Unlike most other groups, these girls offer a large amount of versatility in different genres and concepts.
*DEALBREAKER: *Similar to SNSD's attention problem, and there is rumor that Jiyeon has her underage tits flying around the internet.
*Notable Title Track:* I Go Crazy Because of You - The sexy title track for their first album repackage.  An epic album, and great song.
*Notable Performances:*

*TEEN TOP (-)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:
Style:* Whatever the hell you count "Clap" as
*Members: * C.A.P(Leader), Niel, Ricky, L.Joe, Chunji, Changjo(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them: *They're all very young
*DEALBREAKER:* They're all very young and you only hear a few of them sing
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*

*U-KISS (-)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:
Style:*
*Fans:* Kiss Me
*Members: *Soohyun, Kevin, Kibum, Eli, Alexander, Kiseop, Dongho(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them: *When you put Kevin into a wig, he really looks like a girl so if you're into that kind of thing.......
*DEALBREAKER: *"Stop treating us like kids", recently underwent member changes
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*

*WONDER GIRLS (JYP)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* Wonderfuls
*Style:* Pop, Retro 
*Members: *Sunye(Leader), Yoobin, Ye Eun, Sohee, Hae Lim
*What You'll Love About Them: *You've heard this name before?  Yes!  They've promoted outside of Korea and Japan!
*DEALBREAKER:*They were promoting Nobody for like, 18 months.  That's a lot of wasted time.
*Notable Title Track:* Tell Me - A hit song of 2008, and probably their most known.
*Notable Performances:*

*ZE:A CHILD OF EMPIRE (SE)*
*Pronouced:* not sure, don't ask me where child of empire comes from.
*Other Names:
Style:*
*Members: *
*What You'll Love About Them: *
*DEALBREAKER:*
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*

*Company Keys:*
 SM - SM Entertainment | JYP - JYP Entertainment | YG - YG Entertainment | DSP - Daesung Entertainment | CCM - Core Contents Media | Cube - Cube Entertainment | Pledis - Pledis Entertainment | NN - Nega Network | F&C - | WL - Woolim Entertainment | J-Tune - J-Tune Entertainment | SE - Star Empire Entertainment | TS - TS Entertainment


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2008)

**

**

-------------------------------------------------------------------​

*What You're Looking For*

In this section I'll divide the groups and music up in order for you to find exactly what you're looking for.

*Boy Groups*

2AM
2PM
Beast
Big Bang
Supernova
CN Blue
DBSK
F. Cuz
FT Island
Infinite
MBLAQ
SHINee
SS501
Super Junior
Teen Top
U-Kiss
ZE:A
Dalmatian

*Girl Groups*

2NE1
4Minute
After School
Brown Eyed Girls
f(x)
Girl's Day
Kara
Miss A
Nine Muses
Rainbow
Secret
Sistar
SNSD
T-ara
Wonder Girls

*Mixed Groups*

Co Ed

*Genre*

All of them are Pop, in the end, so no category for that.

*R&B*

2AM
2PM
Big Bang
SHINee
2NE1
Brown Eyed Girls
T-ara

*Rap*

Big Bang
2NE1
Brown Eyed Girls
T-ara
Dalmatian

*Rock*

CN Blue
FT Island

-------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Donated Top Ten Lists*

*Top Ten Must Hear Songs*
From me, NudeShroom


Gee by So Nyuh Shi Dae
Because of You by After School
Abracadabra by Brown Eyed Girls
Falling U by T-ara
Lies by Big Bang
Clap Your Hands by 2NE1
A by Rainbow
Replay by SHINee
Sorry Sorry by Super Junior
Love Light by CN Blue (Yes I should despise this.  But I do think CN Blue are awesome.)

A reason why I have chosen these songs in particular is their impact on the recent years, or I think they show a great amount of talent from their particular group and what to expect from them, what you may consider a standard.

*Top Ten Dances*
From Noda. B


Change by Hyunah (of 4Minute)
Lucifer by SHINee
Gee by So Nyuh Shi Dae
Abracadabra by Brown Eyed Girls
Sorry Sorry by Super Junior
Soom by Beast
NU ABO by f(x)
A by Rainbow
Mister by Kara
Nobody by Wonder Girls

*Top Ten Group Songs*
From Hustler


Haru Haru by Big Bang
Lies by Big Bang
Neorago by Super Junior
One by Epik High
Say No by Beast
Replay by SHINee
LTI by DBSK
The Last Farewell by Big Bang
Love Love Love by FT Island
Love Light by CN Blue
*Top Ten Songs*
by Tendou Souji

*1. H.O.T - Candy*
Tell Me
Probably one of the most recognizable K-Pop songs ever. This is the  signature song of the biggest K-Pop group of all time H.O.T, and even  now it's still great.

*2. Seo Taiji - Nan Arayo (I Know)*
Tell Me
This is the song that sorta changed K-Pop forever. Up until this  everything was all bubblegum pop but Seo Taiji changed that by including  R&B and Rap in his music and thank god for it cause too much  bubblegum pop would have been horrible.

*3. Kim Bum Soo - Bo Go Ship Da (I Miss You)*
Tell Me
The classic K-Pop Ballad. It's an amazing song and is by far the best  ballad of all time in Korea. 2AM wishes they could have done this song.

*4. Super Junior - Neorago*
Tell Me
This is truly a standout song for modern K-Pop. It's so infectious and  it can make you listen to it for hours upon hours. By far Super Junior's  best song and the best modern K-Pop song.

*5. g.o.d - lies*
Tell Me
Another slow song, but this time from g.o.d who was pretty much H.O.T's rivals back in the day. Well worth listening to.

*6. NRG - Hit Song*
Tell Me
NRG's first Number 1 single went down as one of the best K-Pop songs of all time. Always fun to listen to.

*7. S.E.S - I'm Your Girl*
Tell Me
It's sad how many people have forgotten about S.E.S but they're still better than any girl group out there right now. 

*8. Fin.K.L. - NOW*
Tell Me
My Wonder Girls tried (and failed) to remake this song. Nothing matches the original.

*9. SNSD - (Sowoneul Malhaebwa) Genie*
Tell Me
Most people think of SNSD when they think of modern K-Pop. And with good  reason, they're the most dominant force in K-Pop right now. But most  people think of Gee when they think of SNSD. Sure it was infectious but  it's highly overrated. Genie is their best single by far and barely  edges out Byul Byul Byul for their best song.

*10. Shinhwa - Brand New*
Tell Me
This is what I think of when I think of K-Pop. This had come out around a  year after I started listening to K-Pop and after I heard it I knew I  would be hooked for years.
 

*Top Ten Songs*
by Al-Yasa

Lee Seung Hwan - Request (His Ballad II mix)
(Tell Me)
DBSK - Love in the Ice
(Tell Me)
Shin Seung Hun - I Believe
(Tell Me)
Kim Bum Soo - Bo Go Ship Da
(Tell Me)
Hero JaeJoong - Insa
(Link removed)
Hero JaeJoong - Forgotten Season
(Link removed)
Drunken Tiger - Superfine
(Link removed)
Big bang - Haru Haru
(Link removed)
2AM- I'm Sorry I Can't Laugh for You 
(Link removed)
Taeyang - Only Look at Me
(Link removed)
 *Top Ten Songs*
by Ennoea

			 		  		 		Just wanted to mention Seo Taiji's "I  know" and Kim Bum Soo's "I miss You" that Tendou already stated, they're  two of the most important songs in Kpop. I'll try to post songs people  haven't already mentioned.

Strictly Kpop (not particlular order):

*1- Finkl- Blue Rain* 
One of my all time favs, love this song.

*2- WonderGirls- Tell Me*
JYP has fallen somewhat but contemporary Korean music has much to thank JYP and his pop revolution that was WG's Tell me.

*3- Big Bang- Last Farewell*
Hello Electro pop, this is when Korean mainstream finally noticed.

*4- DBSK- O*
Basically all Kpop groups want to be these guys, they pushed the Hallyu  wave to Japan and gave the chance for others to follow. Idk why I chose  this song but you can still see even now bands trying to emulate this.

*5- Lee Hyori- Ten Minutes*
The girl brought sexy to Korea, 10 minute is a classic, nothing has come close to this and I doubt will.

*6- Epik High- Pieces of You*
Epik High will forever be relevant to Kpop (especially its credibility  to younger Koreans in the US), I could pick any of their songs and be  done with but for me this song will always be their greatest. Just  perfection.

*7- Loveholics- Pieces of You*
The most underrated song ever. Nuff.

*8- G.O.D- Gil*
Im not their biggest fan but Kara introduced me to this song I've loved  it since. Other than Its You no boyband ballad comes close. Kara's ver because its so bloody awesome

*9- JTL- A Better Day*
My hate for SM comes from the fact that they destroyed one of the best groups ever. Screw you SM. Love the song.

*10- Lena Park- Dance With Me*
Picked a random song since my favourite of hers aren't on YT. She's made  female korean singers credible among music fans throughout the world,  her voice is beautiful and so is she.

Missed out Gee and Its You since people already mentioned them. Also  Honey by Kara is the greatest song ever but such epicness can't be  handled by Korea.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2008)

-------------------------------------------------------------------​
 *Controversies of Kpop*
 Donated by Noda B.

It's really important to know some basic events that have happened in Kpop, because it's good to know what's shaping what you watch and listen to.  Don't automatically be judgmental on Korea because of how they react, remember to be aware that it is possibly a different culture from your own. 

*Jaebeom Controversy* 

This is THE kpop controversy, spanning a time period of around six months and the effects can still be felt today. It all started in September of 2009 when leader of boyband 2pm, Park Jaebom, was discovered to have made some disparaging remarks about Korea as a trainee while adjusting to the country (as he was American born), calling Korea words such as "gay". The Korean public responded soon after, angrily criticizing him for his words.  

In effect, after suffering this embarassment, he left Korea and being the bipolar beings they are, fans immediately pleaded for his return. Over the next few months, there would be numerous projects to bring Jay back such as the Jay Sky Banner Project and donating 10,000$ to Haiti under his name. 

However, on February 25th, 2010, the shit truly hit the fan: it was announced Jay's contract was officially terminated. The fandom went out of control. Protests were held outside the JYP building, CD's and Ketchup thrown at the head office, rumors of suicide, rumors of mistreatment by the other members, some fans even spread the rest of 2pm's social security numbers on the internet and whether you even cared about 2pm before, you sure as hell cared now. A particular hatedom had risen up against the rest of 2pm dubbed coldests (the opposite of 2pm's fanclub name: hottests) or Bumtists (as they supported Jaebeom) partly because some fans were angry at 2pm for teasing the fans (they had often given hints that Jay would be coming back) but mostly because of a press conference in which it was felt that the members did not care much for Jay and may even outright despise him. It did not help that at the press conference it was revealed Jay's contract termination was not due to his comments but due to a mysterious terrible mistake he made, which to this day is still unknown. 

This of course angered and confused the fans even more leading to a sharp decline in 2pm's fanclub with over thirty fansites closing down. However, 2pm also gained some new fans as many also felt that it was unjust the crap they were going through and so because of this, 2pm has become at the same time possibly the most loved, and the most hated kpop group to ever come out of the idol factory. 

*SM Slave Contract Controversies* 

While there have been issues with SM entertainment over their abuse of their idols for a long time, the two that have most people talking are the DBSK and Hangeng controversies. In the summer of 2009, Cassies (DBSK's fanclub; probably half the kpop fandom) around the world were shocked upon hearing that 3 members of DBSK, Xiah Junsu, Micky Yoochun, and Hero Jaejoong (from now on they shall be referred as JYJ) filed a lawsuit against SM entertainment contesting the validity of their contract. It was soon determined that the 13 year contract was much too long and JYJ claimed the profits were unfairly distributed to the members. In response, Cassies filed a petition for the termination of SM's long term slave contracts. SM soon responded by saying that the lawsuit was a huge fraud and it was motivated by JYJ's greed.... over a cosmetics business. The fandom was split with many supporting JYJ and condemning SM entertainment and a few siding with SM. However, in December 2009, SM entertainment's reputation would go down the drain with yet another lawsuit, this time filed by a member of another one of their popular groups, Hangeng of Super Junior. Once again, it was determined the 13 year contract was much too long, earnings were too little (apparently Super Junior members would not even be paid unless their album hit a certain number in sales), and there were numerous cases where the company ignored Hangeng's health problems, forcing him to continue working. As more details about both cases were revealed, the number of people supporting SM dwindled until it has become popular opinion within the kpop community that SM stands not for "Star Museum", but for "Slave Management". Currently JYJ are now a separate group promoting internationally and Hangeng has a solo career in China. Though huge blows to SM entertainment (their stock price dropped over 10% from the DBSK controversy) and an inquiry was made into over 50 of their long term contracts, it would seem SM is still going strong, with their albums still dominating the charts.  


*Plagiarism Issues* 

As with SM's slave contracts, plagiarism has been an issue in kpop for a long time, but there are two particular cases worth mentioning. First, there must be mention of the plagiarism controversy between  GDragon's Heartbreaker and Flor Rida's Right Round. While solved with relatively little issue (EMI who also had the rights to Right Round stated they found no similarity between the two song) it still caused quite a stir in the kpop community, so it'll be mentioned from time to time. Another controversy is between Lee Hyori and like everybody. Soon after her fourth album was dropped, it was revealed that seven of the fourteen tracks on the album had been plagiarised by various other less well known artists in North America and Europe. Many of her fans were dissappointed as she was no stranger to plagiarism accusations in the past and she had promised this album was completely original.

Some were also appalled that the basis for this promise was an iphones search app which supposedly checked to make sure her tracks were valid. This particular case is interesting because most groups or idols are usually able to bounce back from plagiarism accusations as they do not write the music they perform so the blame is often put on the producer or company. Even though similarly, Hyori was given tracks from a producer called Bahnus (he would eventually be charged for his plagiarism), she still recieved a fair bit of heat as she claimed herself an artist and so many considered that to be taking responsibility for the validity of her tracks. Whether she took enough heat, though, is still an issue debated amongst the kpop fandom.


*The Dark Side of the Fandom* 

One important thing to know about kpop, is that the idol industry pretty much runs on fan loyalty. It should be noted that while some of the incidents listed may seem appalling, fan loyalty does not always lead to negative consequences such as the many instances of fans donating to charities in their idol's name. While obviously this is not a reflection of the entire kpop community and controversies within fanclubs does not mean the entire fanclub participated, it is important to be aware of the pitfalls that can come when such loyalty is taken too far. Probably the scariest and most saddening one that took place was in 2007 when a middle schooler by the name of Lee Eun Ji committed suicide due to bullying from ELF, the fanclub of Super Junior. 

According to her friends, after she had taken of picture with Kangin, one of the members of Super Junior, she began recieving online harrassment and her cellphone number was leaked so that ELF soon sent her threatening messages until finally on June 5th, she took her life. Another incident that happened was in 2008, an incident known as the Black Ocean. It's extremely hard to find the exact reason for this as so many fanclubs were involved that most reports are too biased to take seriously. Just know that if you mention this in a kpop community, you'll hear some crazy shit and I would recommend you don't believe any of it as they're mostly just rumors. What is known is that at the 2008 Dream Concert, when it was time for girlgroup SNSD to come on stage, ELF (Super Junior's fanclub), Cassieopia (DBSK's fanclub) and Triple S (SS501's fanclub), all turned off their glowsticks and immediately stopped chanting, creating the "Black Ocean". According to various reports, after this happened a riot soon occured in which many things happened but nothing was proved. The reasons for this incident occuring is supposedly because SONES (SNSD's fanclub) tore down a Super Junior banner but many SONES will deny that ever happened. One last thing to mention is also the issue of idols dating. To keep things short, once popular artist Se7en was found to be dating Park Han Byul, his fanclub reportedly lost 100000 members and when SHINee member Jonghyun was revealed to be dating Park Shin Syung, he lost a signifigant number of fans too (during performances, when he sings there will often a an audible decrease in the volume of fanchants). To put it simply, most idols will deny that they're dating as according to fans, it will mean they have "betrayed their love". 

 -------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Credits

Thanks to everyone who has donated to this guide.* 

Rain's Angel - Big Bang Dealbreaker, FT Island info, 
Noda B. - Top Ten Dances, Asian Drama fanclub link, CNBlue and Infinite company names, Controversies of Kpop
Hustler - Top ten songs
Tendou Souji - Top ten songs, Nine Muses & Rainbow information
Al-Yasa - Top Ten Songs
Ennoea - Top Ten Songs
koguryo - Teen Top & U-kiss information, 

*Updates* 

Guide was created on 11/26/10(or 101126) at around 10PM EST. 
Updated throughout 11/27/10.


*[11/28/10]* Teen Top & U-kiss Info
*[4/19 & 20/11]* Various information added


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2008)

**


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2008)

**


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 29, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> hahah cant wait for MB tonight~



Dude, thanks for reminding me. Forgot all about it. And let's hope there's good stage decorations too

And outfits......


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

the more I listen to other artists cover miss A, the less impressed I am by them. Sry girls but Sistar is where the real talent is at <3


----------



## koguryo (Oct 29, 2010)

I remember watching RM13 on TV, props went to Jaesuk, and I was about to spoil you guys but decided against it.  You know, props should also go to that cameraman


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (Oct 29, 2010)

OKAY YOU KNOW WHAT, I'M JUST GONNA SPAM TO GET THE 20K POST


----------



## Adachi (Oct 29, 2010)

DOOOOOOOOOOUSHITEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Adachi (Oct 29, 2010)

oh shit oh shit oh shit


----------



## Adachi (Oct 29, 2010)

*20000TH POST GET*


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

lol jesus spam much?


----------



## Adachi (Oct 29, 2010)

Now to wait for MuBank.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 29, 2010)

Bitch move.  I watched some old WGM episodes around the time when Seohyun and Yonghwa first met, they've come a long way


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

haha indeed~~ 

loving KARA butt pop dance...better than SNSD's new dance xD


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 29, 2010)

Jumping is so kawaiii~~ pek


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

Yonghwa is amazing.

He should be a perma member of RM he's too awesome.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2010)

^ I was gona post the same thing .

He pwned once again


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> ^ I was gona post the same thing .
> 
> He pwned once again



you're gonna be so mad. most of the subbers are skipping to Ep 16 to sub that the moment it comes out.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> you're gonna be so mad. most of the subbers are skipping to Ep 16 to sub that the moment it comes out.



The Yuri episode? lol

Snsd snsd everywhere


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> The Yuri episode? lol
> 
> Snsd snsd everywhere



Yeah. I expect it'll be faster though since they're collaborating with RDRSubs and that group subs rather fast (compared to iSubs at least) since they've only got Goguma to sub.



esp since you know the girls conduct themselves well and don't really do anything scandalous.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2010)

Hope she does a good job . She'll do better than Sica atleast.

Lol block all contact? girls are gona nuts . Probably be better for Shinee though , I wouldn't want to face crazy fangirls even if they paid me to . 

So I was watching " Infinite : you are my oppa " where they take in a girl younger than them/ similar age and treat her like a sister , similar to hello baby and this was pre debut mind you . 

During their the first album shoot the girl who was supposed to be their sister got bored and walked outside and there were couple of fangirls standing outside the place of the photoshoot suddenly started harassing and taunting her as soon as she walked out .

I was like wtf? how can you fangirl so much over a group that hasn't even debuted  Then I thought about what it must be like for popular group such as Shinee ...MIND BLOWN!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

ugh that's on my list to watch. I stan them so much now after they owned KPop Night

also shinee needs it. esp with the jjong stuff. SM was probably hella pissed


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

hola

looks like the omona post exploded while i slept


----------



## Adachi (Oct 29, 2010)

Wait, Hustler, you don't like SNSD? D:


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2010)

I quite like Infinite , well out of the rookie groups anyway . Can't really stand U kiss or million other groups that debuted in the past year .

SM could have easily covered it up , i'm extremely curious about why they let it out . Fishy SM is fishy .

Dara and Bom are bloody cute everytime they beg their CEO to let em date before they become too old . I feel sorry for em though .


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Wait, Hustler, you don't like SNSD? D:



I do well I prefer Kara but I just can't stand Yuri . I like everyone else .

 /Sooyoung bias


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

oh god u-kiss

what a horrid group


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> oh god u-kiss
> 
> what a horrid group



Tell me about it , I feel like punching Kevin in the face everytime I see him .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I do well I prefer Kara but I just can't stand Yuri . I like everyone else .
> 
> /Sooyoung bias


lol cant stand Yuri Hust? y?


----------



## Adachi (Oct 29, 2010)

Ahh I see. To each his own, I guess. Both you and Tendou don't seem to be  very fond of Yuri, but w/e.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHGRwF_TOk4[/YOUTUBE]
fuck yeah


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> oh god u-kiss
> 
> what a horrid group



flopping for over 2 years and counting~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

forgot to add U-Kiss fans are really delusional esp when it comes to chart rankings and shit.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol cant stand Yuri Hust? y?





Adachi said:


> Ahh I see. To each his own, I guess. Both you and Tendou don't seem to be  very fond of Yuri, but w/e.
> 
> 
> fuck yeah



I just think her and Yoona are over rated tbh . Like how she's the queen / nations daughter in law / every idols ideal type .. I guess it's the too much praise that got to me .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Ahh I see. To each his own, I guess. *Both you and Tendou don't seem to be  very fond of Yuri, but w/e.*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHGRwF_TOk4[/YOUTUBE]
> fuck yeah


lol out of nowhere

i do admit she's towards the bottom of my rankings but i love all of snsd :3



> I just think her and Yoona are over rated tbh . Like how she's the queen / nations daughter in law / every idols ideal type .. I guess it's the too much praise that got to me .


yoong is my second fav.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I just think her and Yoona are over rated tbh . Like how she's the queen / nations daughter in law / every idols ideal type .. I guess it's the too much praise that got to me .


they are indeed somewat overrated for me as well...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

Yoona is like my least favo. She's probably the least talented in the group yet she gets all the focus because she's pretty. Thank god Khun has moved on from Yoona to Victoria.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Yoona is like my least favo. She's probably the least talented in the group yet she gets all the focus because she's pretty. *Thank god Khun has moved on from Yoona to Victoria.*


leo probably doesn't agree


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2010)

Likes of Yoona are always in the middle because they are the visual part of the group and I don't think she's the prettiest in the group.

Fany is truly like the gorgeous one in terms of looks

Lol Khun eh yeh but atleast he knows which is best now , took him a while


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

ugh the outfits are horrible, where's the leather outfits and whatnot

and jesus the stylists just hate hyo


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2010)

Bleh Snsd has no luck with hair


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

and i wish snsd would get more creative with poses.

not like i haven't seen that pose a million times.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

SM should get their Japanese stylist over. I'm thinking they're diff cause the Jap Stylists make Hyo look amazing.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2010)

^ Only works for Hyo 

K-pop best leaders apparently

1. DBSK (YunHo) 88,511 (72.3%)
2. SS501 (Kim HyunJoong) 15,454 (12.6%)
3. SNSD (TaeYeon) 5,152 (4.2%)
4. Big Bang (G-Dragon) 11,857 (9.7%)
5. Super Junior (LeeTeuk) 1,375 (1.1%)
6. KARA (Park Gyuri) 85 (0.1%)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

lol ss501.

I don't really agree with Taeyeon tho. She's the leader but they've said before that Tiffany and Seo both have more leadership in the group.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

yunho is a horrible leader sorry
lol ss501
g-dragon doesn't really have an air of a leader

taengoo, leeteuk, and gyuri i can see being considered great leaders

though taengoo may be overshadowed at times


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2010)

Wasn't Sica the leader before debut? and something along the lines of someone not born in Korea can't be leader or some shit like that happened and Tae got elected .



> Today SNSD's Hoot Music Video has officially received more than 1 million views in less than 24 hours.
> 
> The said Music Video has also garnered the #1 spot for the Top Rated video, Top Favorited video, Most Viewed and Most Discussed video and in the process it also made SM's account the #1 Most Viewed Channel today.
> 
> That's the power of NINE! ^^


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Wasn't Sica the leader before debut? and something along the lines of someone not born in Korea can't be leader or some shit like that happened and Tae got elected .



lol Sica would be a horrible leader considering her laziness <3


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

oh lord sme


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

Jess loves sleeping...lol Tae is a better leader IMO


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol Sica would be a horrible leader considering her laziness <3



Have you seen Factory girl? lol she was a pretty damn good leader . She always took the initiative to speak first since she always had the confidence while everyone hid behind her , she was brutally honest (making Hyo cry). Eh I reckon she's a better leader than Tae .


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2010)

Jumpin mv is cool . I like it better than Hoot even though the style of the mv reminds me of 2ne1 .

/opinion


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Have you seen Factory girl? lol she was a pretty damn good leader . She always took the initiative to speak first since she always had the confidence while everyone hid behind her , she was brutally honest (making Hyo cry). Eh I reckon she's a better leader than Tae .



haha nope. but yeah I would think more of her if she wasn't known by everyone to be lazy and sleeping at every opportunity she can get.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Jumpin mv is cool . I like it better than Hoot even though the style of the mv reminds me of 2ne1 .
> 
> /opinion


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> haha nope. but yeah I would think more of her if she wasn't known by everyone to be lazy and sleeping at every opportunity she can get.



lol aye I think she's like that now because of their busy schedules and back then they just had to practice and live their life .

She blasted Hyoyeon and then started crying once Hyo started tearing up  it was cute .


----------



## koguryo (Oct 29, 2010)

GGTS was awesome


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Jumpin mv is cool . I like it better than Hoot even though the style of the mv reminds me of 2ne1 .
> 
> /opinion


kinda with this.

I mean, I listened to Jumping once and I'm singing it like all the time now. HOOT was... I forgot how it sounded after listening to it 20 times.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

cuz japanese is easier to sing/remember than korean xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

you just have bad memory

jumpin was okay but i just feel like kara is just butt group now and that's all they'll be


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 29, 2010)

well, I haven't had much sleep lately because SM was taking sf long to release the MV. 

maybe that's affected my memory or something. and yeah guess Jap is a lot easier to remeber than Korean. 
lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah Jap is easier than Korean. At least imo.

(but moreso for me cause Jap is closer to Chinese, which I know)


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 29, 2010)

Koguryo ı really loved ur set!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

yay mubank started.

inb4 waiting over an hour cause SNSD is definitely the last performer.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

MB time~~~


----------



## koguryo (Oct 29, 2010)

I heard a pop for SHINee just now.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

bleah I just realized everybody I'm watching for performs in the later half.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

unless I lived in Macau, I really wouldn't bother.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

lolol rap rap~~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

a new boy group?

well okay I like them better than Teen Top so far.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

who is touch


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

new boy group.

7 members? Bleah. sry boys I just have to compare with Infinite and they are infinitely better so =P

oh god ukiss' song sucks so much. wtf is this.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

Eru's song is great~ 

UKISS now >.<


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

> 7 members? Bleah. sry boys I just have to compare with Infinite and they are infinitely better so =P


you dont have to compare, you sound like the retarded sones that attacked 9m and ze:a

u-kiss? mutedddd


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

RAINBOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

SDGIHASDIUGHASDG


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

MACH~~~ oowt


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

Gain time~~~


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

rainbow is seriously on its way to competing with wonder girls and snsd for my fav girl group


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> you dont have to compare, you sound like the retarded sones that attacked 9m and ze:a
> 
> u-kiss? mutedddd



I have the right to compare whoever I want. They're both rookie boy groups with 7 members. Seems like a fair comparison to me. I wasn't comparing a very well established girl group to a rookie group. If you find it retarded then whatever, honestly can't be fucked.

Not to mention both are singing the same type of music.

It wasn't like I was comparing 2AM to SNSD or 2PM.

ZE:A aren't that bad and 9M have improved.

also Ga-in is amazing.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 29, 2010)

I actually listened to that U-Kiss song, there's this sound that reminds me of Kamen Rider Blade.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

>u-kiss
>blade

what



> I have the right to compare whoever I want. They're both rookie boy groups with 7 members. Seems like a fair comparison to me. I wasn't comparing a very well established girl group to a rookie group. If you find it retarded then whatever, honestly can't be fucked.


i never said you didn't have the right to. no need to get all defensive. it's just stupid to compare groups based on the number of members. compare them based on music not on members.



> Not to mention both are singing the same type of music.


it's kpop, everyone sings the same type of music these days.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

oh god its the most addictive song since nobody


----------



## koguryo (Oct 29, 2010)

After they say 시끄러, u can hear the sound from Blade when the belt wraps around Kenzaki's waist.  That or I'm going crazy


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

Did I ever say I was comparing based on individual members? I clearly don't know them well enough to compare them on that scale. You were making that assumption that I'm comparing them cause they have 7 members etc.

I became a fan on Infinite based on their performances and not looks whatsoever. They set the standard for me for male rookie groups. Touch just wasn't as good. but whatever I'm not gonna go on about this esp since you made an assumption on what I was comparing about.

also Beast <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

breath in breath out


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Did I ever say I was comparing based on individual members? I clearly don't know them well enough to compare them on that scale. You were making that assumption that I'm comparing them cause they have 7 members etc.
> 
> I became a fan on Infinite based on their performances and not looks whatsoever. They set the standard for me for male rookie groups. Touch just wasn't as good. but whatever I'm not gonna go on about this esp since you made an assumption on what I was comparing about.
> 
> also Beast <3





> 7 members? Bleah. sry boys I just have to compare with Infinite and they are infinitely better so =P



work on your wording then cause that just says you are.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

why is se7en performing better together

not like im complaining i love this song

but why


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

lol 7 is still on promotion? >.<


----------



## koguryo (Oct 29, 2010)

Why Better Together?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

lol I hate Digital Bounce O.o


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

and now digital bounce?

awesome


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah I have to work on that. But I wasn't comparing them based on the fact they have 7 members anyway.

also is this like some goodbye stage?


----------



## koguryo (Oct 29, 2010)

Is this Se7en's goodbye stage?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

yes its a a goodbye stage for Se7ven


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

Why are they playing a MV? MB should've cut this and let SNSD perform 2 songs like 2AM


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> yes its a a goodbye stage for Se7ven


oh.

well at least i got to see those songs again.

also what is this


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

this is just a none stage..since they cant make it to MB this week


----------



## koguryo (Oct 29, 2010)

For a Norazo song, that song sounds pretty serious.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

who is psy


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

i dont even know..but i know this song haha which i dont like that much


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

this man is amazing

best performance in forever


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

goodbye stage for shinee. I guess SM was unhappy.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

looks like that rumor that they were booed was false


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

Shinee and then 2PM..then comebacks ^^


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

yes finally. 2AM!

2PM better not be the last performers.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

hello 2 am


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

wow its 2AM..awesome


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

it's sorta hard for me to accept a serious jo kwon

even when i see it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

this song is great~~~


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

does 2am have any songs other than ballads?

cause i would hate to go to their concerts if they were just ballads nonstop


----------



## koguryo (Oct 29, 2010)

Holy shit 2pm don't look like drag queens but it does look like they all hit the tanning booth.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

lol I'll be back...the lol choreo


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

hello bad song


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

OMG SNSD.

yayayayayay!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

My lovely Jess and Tae <3
My lovely Jess and Tae <3


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

hyo got some good time

but still not much

and look shitty song won


----------



## koguryo (Oct 29, 2010)

Wasn't even close


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

ahah as expect...fangirls..2PM~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

lol expected but still...

ew.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

jia was that you dancing to ill be back


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

lol Miss A since they are in JYP as well


----------



## koguryo (Oct 29, 2010)

The only good thing about the encore performance was Kwon's face


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

lol Jokwon is epic


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 29, 2010)

I doubt they would air any boos SHINee recieved

They probably edited them out like with UKiss.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

i wouldn't be surprised if they were actually booed


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm betting shit hit the fan and Jia was forced to wear a shirt under her breathe performance outfit. :/


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 29, 2010)

Also Seohyun must be sick or something... she made 2 noticeable mistakes and doesn't have that umph she normally has.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2010)

20,000 posts, damn this thread has come a long way since the beginning.



> Also Seohyun must be sick or something... she made 2 noticeable mistakes and doesn't have that umph she normally has



It because she's tired as hell, the girls been looking miserable lately aswell. Anyway the SNSD comeback was great but the costumes and stage were really bare. Sooyoung looked fantastic again, stupid Japan has been messing with her.

Ew 2PM won.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

> 20,000 posts, damn this thread has come a long way since the beginning.


ive noticed that the thread really took off when right when i got here, like we've gotten what like 800 pages since then?

also lol that blog is based off baseless rumors started on twitter and fancafes, just like the rumors that went around about taemin and sulli

edit: talk about a dead crowd


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

sm srsly overworks the girls they did another hoot performance today.

edit: lol I didn't realize Tendou posted it already *slow*


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

apparently 2pm got a better response than snsd at that event

wtf you smoking actors/actresses?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 29, 2010)

so... hoot isn't bad. I wonder if it  will be a hit in Japan if they make it into a Japanese version


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

oh please i hope they dont make it into a japanese single


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> you just have bad memory
> 
> jumpin was okay but i just feel like kara is just butt group now and that's all they'll be


What exactly do you mean by butt group??


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

mister has a butt dance

jumpin has lots of butt in it as well


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2010)

Show off what you got . Doesn't every group do that? I don't see Wonder girls and Snsd walking around in full covered wedding dresses


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 29, 2010)

I think all the kpop groups are going to the japan music market and steal the show. And then Japan will get pissed and petition and establish a new policy about the limit of bringing in Korean pop stars to get their precious yen


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

well snsd has become legs group basically leo

wonder girls is idk

kara is slowly becoming the "HEY LOOK AT OUR ASS" GROUP. gyuri has a face too ;A;



John Carter of Mars said:


> I think all the kpop groups are going to the japan music market and steal the show. And then Japan will get pissed and petition and establish a new policy about the limit of bringing in Korean pop stars to get their precious yen


kpop groups are so inferior to jpop groups that it's not even funny. one arashi single is like 10 times the total of all of kara's japanese singles sold combined.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 29, 2010)

lol. Ah i see. I though tvxq set the standards when they made a reputation in Japan


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> well snsd has become legs group basically leo
> 
> wonder girls is idk
> 
> kara is slowly becoming the "HEY LOOK AT OUR ASS" GROUP. gyuri has a face too ;A;



Why the double standard? If Snsd is a leg group , they can show it off anywhere and people are perfectly alright with it , why can't Kara use their butts often? atleast they have something to show and they back it up with their songs .

Not like they just show a strip tease in every single video of theirs , also Snsd makes more pointless videos than Kara

/opinion


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 29, 2010)

Idk Jpop too well. They have a few good stuff.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

i dont like that snsd is the leg group though. they should actually change it up. that's why kpop is so inferior to jpop. its the same thing over and over.



> lol. Ah i see. I though tvxq set the standards when they made a reputation in Japan


it took tvxq a few years just to get to where they were.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2010)

They can show their pussy , tits or even their dick for all I care aslong as they make good music


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 29, 2010)

Combine kpop and jpop group together.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

yes at least kara still makes great music

one of the few kpop groups that really do


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 29, 2010)

SNSD does too


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

I loved Oh! but come on, that was good music?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

most of snsd's singles are bad


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

Apparently the MAMAs count viewer votes.



edit: lol 2pm is winning everything they're up for. BoA's the only SM artist leading in anything

*cant be bothered to sign up*


----------



## Tay (Oct 29, 2010)

Lol, reading through this thread all the time has made me realize I have extremely different opinions from most people here.

Not sure why buy I really cannot get into Kara. I like Lupin and Mister but even then it took me forever to enjoy listening to Lupin. 

I can listen to Oh, RDR, genie, gee, hoot, etc. without getting tired of it. Then again SNSD is what got me into kpop so maybe I'm just biased.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 29, 2010)

Lookin for songs similar to Cabi. Like a girl and boy group kinda thing.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

boy and girl group?

go download all of co-ed's stuff


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2010)

> Not sure why buy I really cannot get into Kara. I like Lupin and Mister but even then it took me forever to enjoy listening to Lupin.
> 
> I can listen to Oh, RDR, genie, gee, hoot, etc. without getting tired of it. Then again SNSD is what got me into kpop so maybe I'm just biased.



Thats basically most people's views on Kpop, even in this thread. Kara I like because they sing decent asian pop music, not american. Even though DSP are retarded, Kara get decent songs/albums and not just title track albums. They became popular after Honey and Mister, but you should check out their stuff from mini's and previous albums, completely different than their title tracks. Its not amazing but its sweet pop music that is easy on the ears.

SNSD are odd ones too, I don't like Gee which is typical asian pop, I got sick of it early on and if I don't ever listen to it again I won't care (I know blasphemy) yet Genie, and Kissing You are some of my most played Kpop songs.

WG and Suju are my original biases and got me in to kpop so their music will always probably be on my mp3 player, even though prior to Sorry Sorry I didn't like anything of Suju, still don't. WG have been perfect since Tell Me, shame Nobody was like 2 years ago.



> i dont like that snsd is the leg group though. they should actually change it up. that's why kpop is so inferior to jpop. its the same thing over and over.



Korea is just like that. The companies try and hit a trend with one thing but afterwards they just rinse and repeat. Imo pop fans are to blame aswell, after Mister all I fucking hear is that the Butt dance won't be topped, so DSP carry on with the butts, same with BEG and SNSD who being forced to perform with silly "point" dances, and the constant attention on legs and hips, and none on the music.

Then the fans whine that girl groups do the same concept and nothing else even though they don't want different things out of their tiny comfort zones of catchy/point dance pop music. If tommorow SNSD had their legs covered just wait for the complaining to begin. The companies listen way too much to netizens who don't know shit. Try different things, who cares if theres a few misses.

/end rant.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2010)

Also I hope this place doesn't scare some of the Kpop fans because its Kara/SNSD heavy. If people want to talk about other groups then go ahead and spam (like Ichi did for instance). And if you want to be critical of some groups then please go ahead, don't be worried that people might jump you or something, we're not that narrow minded. Pop music is subjective, you either like something or you don't. Also just because you like one group doesn't mean you dislike another. People don't have to be so absolute with their fandoms.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

im an example of that being the resident rainbow and nine muses fan


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

DDLs r on my page 
*[PERF  HD] SNSD (소녀시대/少女時代) – 훗 (Hoot) + Waiting Room [KBS Music Bank]  [2010.10.29] [1080i]*

*[MV] SNSD (소녀시대 / 少女時代) – 훗  (Hoot)  HD*


*[PV][HD] KARA – ジャンピン(Jumping)*


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 29, 2010)

Just watched the Hoot performance and wowowoow, lots of Jessica and Taeyeon biases from cameraman. And DAMN, Jessica looks SERIOUSLY like Taeyeon in this performance. 

Other than that, flawless singing though mic could've been slightly better. And audience was dead, lame.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2010)

Ichy where did you get HD of Jumping? I thought it was still unreleased?



> Other than that, flawless singing though mic could've been slightly better. And audience was dead, lame.



They did the same to BEG last year, fuck em.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

unreleased?? just download and you will see xD


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2010)

Stupid UMJ haven't uploaded it yet and there was no news on Arama, lol Ichy did you hack in to UMJ's hard drive?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

oh did I?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 29, 2010)

Hoot


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2010)

Kara and Arashi are gonna be on Music Station together, my dream of Karashi  will come true soon

Also 2NE1 will be releasing a new MV, I wonder what song they're gonna promote? I hope its a repackage but doubt it.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

haven't seen you post here in a while mein square


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

gyuri be banging someone


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

lolol >.<
um looping the MV now


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2010)

So basically everything is Bromance then?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 29, 2010)

i guess

i mean it's just guy love between two guys.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2010)

We've all been there.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 29, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Lookin for songs similar to Cabi. Like a girl and boy group kinda thing.



you should check out Co ed *bias* and TTL with T-ara and Supernova will forever be the shit.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

ya Coed's songs got good beats~


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 29, 2010)

<3 Bromance <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

lol Jay sig now hahaha


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 29, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol Jay sig now hahaha



What? I think it's epic win.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2010)

That nigahiga guy has put on some weight


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

where the eff is that old guy looking at >.<


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2010)

He really likes the colour of her dress.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2010)

Checking if Hara saw him eat the booger


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2010)

I kinda hate that one. Was hoping for Love is Ouch.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Oct 29, 2010)

Fuck yeah I love that song.
I thought the follow up would be Love is Ouch though.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 29, 2010)

Looking forward to watching that video <3 2NE1 <3
I  don't like Dara's hair though...


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Oct 29, 2010)

Guess it's for halloween.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2010)

It Hurts is such a great song, Minzy and Bom killed that song with their vocals:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0BBuR7S4lw[/YOUTUBE]
Don't know why Dara is the main lead in the MV, she barely even sings in this song, should have been Minzy or Bom, those girls have been pushed to the back by YG for some apparent reason


----------



## Adachi (Oct 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjN2-mTcflM[/YOUTUBE]
Do you see dem eyes, Cara? Is your brain melted yet?

Anyway, comeback perf was better than I expected. Hyo's hair is still wtfuckery but the overall look and feel are genuinely good. TROUBLESOME SPY GIRLS~

Just watched 2PM's perf at the actor award show. I can't believe I'm saying this but the song actually sounds good.

Also took a peek at BEAST's perf. Now I see why some of you like them so much lol.

Watching miss A's perf right now. Let's see this time if I can finish the entire song.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 29, 2010)

Wait, can someone identify miss A's members for me? I only know Min.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2010)

> Wait, can someone identify miss A's members for me? I only know Min



Suzy- the korean, white skinned one with mediocre vocals.
Jea- Pink hair, nice ass, raps in Breathe.
Fei- Looks like an Filipino pornstar, and does the pelvic thrust in BGGG.

Hope you got it
Miss A members



> Just watched 2PM's perf at the actor award show. I can't believe I'm saying this but the song actually sounds good.



But you agree the dance still sucks right? The songs okay, nothing special but not total shit.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2010)

Filo pornstar


----------



## Adachi (Oct 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Have you seen Factory girl? lol she was a pretty damn good leader . She always took the initiative to speak first since she always had the confidence while everyone hid behind her , *she was brutally honest (making Hyo cry)*. Eh I reckon she's a better leader than Tae .



wait wut

I watched the series but I don't remember this happening. Hust you remember what episode did that happen in?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

Seohyun~~~~


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2010)

Adachi said:


> wait wut
> 
> I watched the series but I don't remember this happening. Hust you remember what episode did that happen in?



Actually my bad she made her cry in "girls go to school" I think .


----------



## Adachi (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh okay that I have yet to watch. Thanks for notifying me.

Also I am glad 2NE1 is promoting "It Hurts" next. Just watched the performance Enno posted and it is a gorgeous song.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

*MBC Music Core 2010-10-30 ep. 232*

*♬ Comeback stage**- SNSD 소녀시대『훗(Hoot) + 단짝(My Best Friend)』*
 -  2AM ? Like Crazy + You Wouldn?t Answer My Calls『미친 듯이 + 전활 받지 않는 너에게』
 - PSY 싸이『RIGHT NOW』
*♬ Goodbye stage*
 - FT Island ? Love Love  Love『사랑 사랑 사랑(remix)』
 - Eru 이루 ? White Tears『하얀 눈물』
*♬ Hot  stage*  HD.Club
 - 2PM 『I?ll be back』
 - miss A 『Breathe』
 -  SE7EN 『Better Together + Digital Bounce』
 - BEAST ? Soom 『숨』
*♬  sound-holic*
 - SG Wanna Be SG 워너비 ? Sunflower 『해바라기』
 - Chae Dong  Ha 채동하 『Vanilla Sky』
 - SHINee 『Hello』
*♬ Volume UP stage*
 -  Chae Yeon 채연 『Ma Lover』
*♬ New Song*
 - Co-Ed 남녀공학 ? Bbiribbom  Bberibbom 『삐리뽐 빼리뽐』


Broadcast starts around 4:00pm KST. Use the  to find out when it starts in your local time.
HQ  Stream (1000kbps): 
*[PV][HD] KARA – ジャンピン(Jumping)*

 LQ Stream (500kbps): 
*[PV][HD] KARA – ジャンピン(Jumping)*


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 29, 2010)

okay I know most people here probably don't care and would rather I not mention it but I really feel like just putting this out there. During the Music Bank performance, KiKwang had like the biggest bulge in his pants I swear to god it completely distracted me.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2010)

> Eh I reckon she's a better leader than Tae .



Tae's not the best leader on paper, she kind of admitted to that. She's timid and really I don't see her telling the members off, but she does well. 9 girls in one apartment sounds like hell basically, yet she seems to keep the peace between them. Jessica would make a great sergeant but idk about leader, they'd revolt and kill her while she's asleep in the bathtub for claiming to be the only one that reads.



> During the Music Bank performance, KiKwang had like the biggest bulge in his pants I swear to god it completely distracted me



Post. Maybe Dongwoo's singing talent turned him on


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 29, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> okay I know most people here probably don't care and would rather I not mention it but I really feel like just putting this out there. During the Music Bank performance, KiKwang had like the biggest bulge in his pants I swear to god it completely distracted me.



LINK?  I must see that.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 29, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> LINK?  I must see that.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 29, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> who is psy


Some dude who recently joined YGE. I looked him up on wiki after I saw him on Strong Hearts a long time ago so I remember who he is.



Tendou Souji said:


> does 2am have any songs other than ballads?
> 
> cause i would hate to go to their concerts if they were just ballads nonstop


Yeah, they are a ballad group. Like Cara said before, all of JYP's artists use just one concept and milk them to death: WG (retro), 2PM (dance), 2AM (ballad).


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Tae's not the best leader on paper, she kind of admitted to that. She's timid and really I don't see her telling the members off, but she does well. 9 girls in one apartment sounds like hell basically, yet she seems to keep the peace between them. Jessica would make a great sergeant but idk about leader, they'd revolt and kill her while she's asleep in the bathtub for claiming to be the only one that reads.
> 
> 
> 
> Post. Maybe Dongwoo's singing talent turned him on



Didn't they reveal they don't actually have a leader anymore?

 I remember that from somewhere because they were talking about Tae being very sensitive despite her outer appearance. Something happened and she got blamed as she was the leader , she got really hurt so they decided not to have a leader anymore but I guess everyone outside still looks at her as the leader


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 29, 2010)

Taeyeon considers herself only leade in name

also that's one small bulge compares to eeteuk 

I was going to post about something else but I forgot so I shall continue to spaz to seohyun. <3


----------



## Adachi (Oct 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Didn't they reveal they don't actually have a leader anymore?
> 
> I remember that from somewhere because they were talking about Tae being very sensitive despite her outer appearance. Something happened and she got blamed as she was the leader , she got really hurt so they decided not to have a leader anymore but I guess everyone outside still looks at her as the leader


No, that was meant as a joke/story on Strong Hearts. The day after that SH ep was broadcast, Taeng introduced herself as SNSD's leader on ChinChin.

Funny how so many people took that AKP article seriously, just like how many people are still under the wrong assumption that Tiffany was abused/bullied by the other members.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 29, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> also that's one small bulge compares to eeteuk




I thought it was adorable


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 30, 2010)

I remeber now after I watched the "I am not amused" award audience.

Yeah SNSD's title songs are only meant to pass off a concept that they can market to death, just like every other group.  But like and not like other groups, they tend to have albums that are amazing.  I could put the first one on repeat and enjoy it for the next 7 hours I have to be in the car on the way to Florida


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2010)

Well Tiffany admitted on SH and she got teased alot for not being able to understand some korean words, but its not such a big deal. She ate through the pain anyway.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 30, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I remeber now after I watched the "I am not amused" award audience.
> 
> Yeah SNSD's title songs are only meant to pass off a concept that they can market to death, just like every other group.  But like and not like other groups, they tend to have albums that are amazing.  I could put the first one on repeat and enjoy it for the next 7 hours I have to be in the car on the way to Florida


You guys have a break already? The first one of my second set of mid-terms is this coming Thursday.


Ennoea said:


> Well Tiffany admitted on SH and she got teased alot for not being able to understand some korean words, but its not such a big deal. She ate through the pain anyway.


 Wtf gif is wtf.

And yeah, teased, not bullied to the degree where she had to seek help from her family members. Whatever though, I always saw it as the girls having fun with each other.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSBAw61_FnE[/YOUTUBE]

This is sick, albeit the crowd being totally biased and annoying.

And holy shit, kevjumba is on Amazing Race with his dad. I just learned about this.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 30, 2010)

Kara to drop mini album 4 on 17th Nov.

excited for this. if it's any similar to Jumping, I'll love it


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 30, 2010)

Adachi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSBAw61_FnE[/YOUTUBE]



Wahhhh <3333


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 30, 2010)

yay. f(x) comeback soon pls


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

ya Amber is like in LA now lolol

MC time~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 30, 2010)

lol.

bleah apparently Minho/Onew/Jiyeon/Suzy are the permanent MuCore MCs. Kinda disappointed, I was hoping they'd keep having guest hosts (Yulti need to host damnit)


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 30, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Wait, are you talking about the award show perf or MuBank perf? 'Cuz the latter has one of the loudest cheer I've ever heard for the girls. If it's the former, then yeah I agree as well.



Yeah, I was referring to the awards show. If they were to choose a more approriate song, I honestly can't think of any to please the audience since most of their title singles are either cutesy or sexy.

And is there a limit on how many songs you are allowed to promote on music shows? If not, SNSD should promote Hoot & Mistake every weekend.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 30, 2010)

for comebacks you get 2 songs most of the time

otherwise you get one

but goodbye stages sometimes get two songs as well


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 30, 2010)

OMG SEOBB GETS AD LIBS IN MY BEST FRIEND.

<3


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 30, 2010)

Quick question: Why is Yoona so hated? I mean..shes fucking gorgeous and awesome


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

idk...overrated i guess lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 30, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Quick question: Why is Yoona so hated? I mean..shes fucking gorgeous and awesome



She's not that hated.

I don't hate her, I just like her least out of everyone. She's overexposed and the more underrated members don't really get to shine since she tends to get focus the most during MVs.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 30, 2010)

i think she deserves to be where she is.

i mean you shouldn't say she's overrated when she's not in korea, remember she's their ideal type. that's what korea looks for in a woman. so remember that. she's overrated maybe to international fans but you have to remember that korea is the targeted audience, not us.

also she's amazing i love her, she's my second fav member.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 30, 2010)

damn they need to perform Wake Up, that shit is dope.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 30, 2010)

lol chalice your ava


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 30, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> for comebacks you get 2 songs most of the time
> 
> otherwise you get one
> 
> but goodbye stages sometimes get two songs as well



I don't follow 2ne1 at all, but how many did they promote simultaneously?

And does anyone have Hoot wallpaper of resolution 1680 x 1050?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 30, 2010)

2ne1's comeback stage had 3 songs

but they always promoted just one of those songs and then moved on to the next song.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 30, 2010)

Impossible to hate yoona

she's still a great chick just gets camera time to please her fanboys when other chicks need love


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 30, 2010)

which is why rdr was the best mv

everyone had equal time


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 30, 2010)

OMG MY BEST FRIEND IS SO GREAT ON STAGE.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 30, 2010)

it gets better once you've seen


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 30, 2010)

making out on stage i see


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 30, 2010)

I died when seohyun did ad libe and hyos HEY atthe end omgomg

such a cute little feel good perf

oh yeah and spanspanman, I'm not on break, my mom just loves sporadic trips


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 30, 2010)

Hell yeah SooTae "expressing themselves" onstage.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 30, 2010)

The reason i like yoona is bc she has this natural beauty and sense to her. Idk..


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 30, 2010)

my best friend is so fitting


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 30, 2010)

Ikr I wanna watch it again but I'm on my iPod and it'd be weird with these foos looking ovEr my shoulder


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 30, 2010)

I really wished they promoted that now. It seems so much like pre-Gee SNSD ;_;


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 30, 2010)

i still wish they promoted byul byul byul ;A;


----------



## koguryo (Oct 30, 2010)

I went out last night, met this Korean-American dude that looks exactly like Brian.  He's also a crazy lil friend.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 30, 2010)

sounds like it was fun kog


----------



## koguryo (Oct 30, 2010)

I left really early cuz I didn't feel like drinking last night.  Plus they aren't the type of people I usually hang out with.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 30, 2010)

anyone like Boram?
ı dont know why but ı think she is one of  the cutest korean girl ever o.o


----------



## Hustler (Oct 30, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Hell yeah SooTae "expressing themselves" onstage.


SooTae > TaeFany 


koguryo said:


> I went out last night, met this Korean-American dude that looks exactly like Brian.  He's also a crazy lil friend.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEIBwZpcjIo&p=590E690B70C42028&playnext=1&index=16[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Oct 30, 2010)

Saw that already  I like Jiyoon but I'm not one of those crazy fans.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 30, 2010)

Hehe shes cute , I don't blame him and I can't rep you enough for your set


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2010)

They sing that damn song all the time.

Yoona isn't hated is she? Idk people just find her a tad overrated with all the ideal girl stuff really. 





> I like Jiyoon but I'm not one of those crazy fans.



Yeah I don't really get the crazy stanning of ownership either, in fact im annoyed at times that noone likes Gyuri in korea.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 30, 2010)

lol this is the biggest thread in the whole of MD now.

edit: damn I really should check before posting, Ennoea posted what I edited out already


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2010)

Was it about Kwanghee? I swear he's becoming my favourite male idol, the amount of nonesense he spews is hilarious.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 30, 2010)

kwanghee?

ze:a?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2010)

Yep him, the guys who's about as happy as Santa Claus on Christmas Eve getting laid.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 30, 2010)

yeap it was haha.

Yeah I'm kinda getting into them, esp after I saw them at KPop Night. All Day Long was all sorts of amazing but oh god Level Up was so bad song wise.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh Kwanghee is a fucking star


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2010)

ZE:A are pretty talented, their acrobatics and synchronization beats most male idols groups. Their songs suck big time tho.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 30, 2010)

mazeltov sucked

haru jongil is fucking awesome


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 30, 2010)

did you guys listen to any of their songs besides their debut songs?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2010)

I've heard all their title tracks, Mazeltov, All Day Long and Level up, didn't like any of them even though I really wanted to.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 30, 2010)

not really. I've heard all their promotional songs, not the album ones tho. No Playboy was all kinds of bad, Level Up was a horrible choice of a title track, same with Mazeltov.

Ladies is a step up tho, should've gone with that for their debut instead. And Haru Jongil/All Day Long like you said, is amazing.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 30, 2010)

no playboy was a horrible choice for a single, it's okay for a cd but horrible for performances

ladies is all kinds of hotness


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 30, 2010)

lol Mazeltov 

Latin Girl, Mexican Girl, Korean Girl, Japan Girl

It's probably tied with RDD for worse lyrics/engrish by a boyband


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 30, 2010)

she looks really pretty, idk her but she's single so here i come korea


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 30, 2010)

omg! I just watched Hoot from Music Core and their performance was much better than Music Bank's. And so were the outfits, hair, and adlibs! 

I need a download link! D: D: D:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> omg! I just watched Hoot from Music Core and their performance was much better than Music Bank's. And so were the outfits, hair, and adlibs!
> 
> I need a download link! D: D: D:


sure i will give you the DDL ^^

tonight Hoot + Mistake on INKI...EPIC
 INKI got the best stage setting


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

[PERF HD] SNSD (소녀시대 / 少女時代) – My Best Friend & HOOT [MBC Music Core] [2010.10.30] [1080i]


----------



## Alien (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Ichi


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

^^ np np  xD


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 30, 2010)

Epic win. Thanks Ichi!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 30, 2010)

*[Single] 4minute – FIRST / DREAMS COME TRUE [2010.10.27]*



*Artist : 4minute
Title:  FIRST / DREAMS COME TRUE
Release Date : October 27,2010*

*Tracklist
*

* 

FIRST
DREAMS COME TRUE  (Japanese Version)
HIGHLIGHT
FIRST  (Instrumental)
DREAMS COME TRUE  (Instrumental)
- you know where to go ^^ my profile

HyunA is <3
*


----------



## koguryo (Oct 30, 2010)

Watching Dream Team right now.  Hyosung


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Alexandra (Oct 30, 2010)

NODA!!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 30, 2010)

Anybody know a good website to purchase SNSD posters for pretty cheap? Especially ones of Yoona haha


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> *[Single] 4minute – FIRST / DREAMS COME TRUE [2010.10.27]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the girl top right looks somewhat like Sulli in that shot.

then again I can't recognize 4minute except Hyuna.


@Sena, depends on where you live. Soshigoods is pretty good but I think the organization of the site is a mess. Singapore has lots of blogshops so I can get stuff easily but it's harder in the West.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2010)

Jiyoon looks hella pretty in that pic


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2010)

Wait, highlight is on two albums?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> Wait, highlight is on two albums?



more like CUBE being lazy to give them original material for their Japan album.

@Ichi, do you have a download link for Jumping? It's amazingly addictive.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> more like CUBE being lazy to give them original material for their Japan album.
> 
> @Ichi, do you have a download link for Jumping? It's amazingly addictive.


  Jumping single is not officially out yet ^^ but sure i do got mp3 ^^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

ok JUMPING is up on my profile Angel~


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh, okay. 

Ichi! <3<3<3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

wat is it Ra?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

yay thanks Ichi! <333


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi.  

How's it going? :33


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

all good...lol you?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

*SBS Inki Gayo 2010-10-31 ep. 593*

*# comeback special #
**- SNSD [Hoot + ** Mistake] EPIC xD*
 - 2AM [Like Crazy + You Wouldn't Answer  My Calls]

*#  Special stage #*
 - Gi Kwang (BEAST), Taemin (SHINee), Wooyoung (2PM), Chansung (2PM),  Minzy (2NE1) [Thriller]


*# TAKE 7 #*
 - SHINee [Hello]
 - 2PM [I'll Be Back]
 - BEAST  [Breathe]
 - Ga-In [Irreversible]
*# Hot Music #*
 - Psy [Right now]
 - Rainbow  [Mach]
 - SG Wannabe [Sunflower]
 - 9muses [Ladies]
 - Eru  [White Tears]
*# Fresh Music #*
 - 2NE1
 - Chae Yeon 『Ma lover (feat. BEAST Junhyung)』
 -  Coed School 『Bbiribbom Bbaeribbom』
 - Outsider 『Hero / 주인공』
 -  Touch 『Me / 난』
 - Evas 『I want to live alone / 혼자 살래』
 - Bohemian  『Love letter』
 

Broadcast starts around 3:50pm KST. Use the  to find out when it starts in your local time.
HQ  Stream (1000kbps): *[Single] 4minute – FIRST / DREAMS COME TRUE [2010.10.27]*

 LQ Stream (500kbps): *[Single] 4minute – FIRST / DREAMS COME TRUE [2010.10.27]*


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2010)

Omg, that lineup is awesome @___@

I'm doing alright my head hurts like hell though


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

Gi Kwang for you  lol

i just had KFC lol..blasting my music right now


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Anybody know a good website to purchase SNSD posters for pretty cheap? Especially ones of Yoona haha


um with those...ebay is the place?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> i just had KFC lol..blasting my music right now



jealous. I'm so hungry, I'm lazy to get lunch X_X

can't wait for Inki, mainly cause of Mistake.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Gi Kwang for you  lol
> 
> i just had KFC lol..blasting my music right now



I love Kwang pekpek

KFC? I don't think I've ever been to one. Awesome


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2010)

Jing looks really hot in Jumpin . Lost weight and smexy hair .

/jailtime for me


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

Inki got the best stage set up.. + Mistake for the first must download in HD...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Jing looks really hot in Jumpin . Lost weight and smexy hair .
> 
> /jailtime for me


Hell yeah for this Jumping concept im looking forward to Jing the MOST~~


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2010)

In b4 the FBI.



So the whole Jay scandal was one of the "worst moments of his life" because his popularity from ripping shirts off dropped once Jay left, talk about self involved.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2010)

lol


----------



## Adachi (Oct 31, 2010)

*FUCK YEAH MISTAKE PERFORMANCE

OKAY, BACK TO HW*


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 31, 2010)

Testing out mah new set....


----------



## Adachi (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh nice set. That was one of the coolest MV I've seen in K-Pop.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 31, 2010)

lol thank you 

I can't believe I waited almost a whole month before deciding to check it out.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 31, 2010)

You're not doing anything for Halloween tonight or for tomorrow? I was going home from work at 7-8 tonight and 90% of the people that I saw were wearing costumes/getting ready to party.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

ooh yeah, I'm Going Crazy was an amazing MV. It's my top 5 KPop MVs in 2010 (actually I dunno who fills the other 3 spots except Irreversible)

also yay Khuntoria subs to pass my time before Inki


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey Adachi, do you still have that really creepy ava of Jessica?


----------



## Adachi (Oct 31, 2010)

Why do people think that Sica face is scary? It looks freaking adorable to me.

And yes, I do have it still, but I'm not sharing it because I am an asshole who might use it again.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

why i love Jing?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufXNyGnvBA8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

Mistake stage.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

Ra how could u call my Jess like that >.<


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

as expect from Inki..they save Mistake for Inki cuz it got the best stage set up


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

soshified Soshified
Unfortunately it doesn't seem like we'll see them performing the full song for Mistake. (via @thsutleocom) #hoot009inki

thsutleocom thsutleo.com
Mistake first verse and climax... Do not second verse T-T but girls look like venus kk


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> ooh yeah, I'm Going Crazy was an amazing MV. It's my top 5 KPop MVs in 2010 (actually I dunno who fills the other 3 spots except Irreversible)
> 
> also yay Khuntoria subs to pass my time before Inki



 The amount of skinship n this episode!

Now I really feel sorry for Yonghwa


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

if not full song they will sing half of Mistake and then jump into Hoot


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

Hustler said:


> The amount of skinship n this episode!
> 
> Now I really feel sorry for Yonghwa



haha but Yongseo seem more genuine idk. I'm pretty sure they both have feelings for each other but they both can't express it directly to each other. With Khuntoria, can't really tell whether Vic is really having feeelings for Khun but it's pretty obvious on Khun's side.

Apparently Seohyun went for the CNBLUE concert back in July (not part of WGM filming) and was backstage. Rumored that she met Yonghwa's parents too.

anticipating some yongseo interaction on Inki but I honestly doubt it since MBC goes into a rage over such things.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Why do people think that Sica face is scary? It looks freaking adorable to me.
> 
> And yes, I do have it still, but I'm not sharing it because I am an asshole who might use it again.


nuuuuu ;^;


IchiTenshou said:


> Ra how could u call my Jess like that >.<



You have to see it first


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 31, 2010)

oh lol that ava

that ava was hilarious


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> haha but Yongseo seem more genuine idk. I'm pretty sure they both have feelings for each other but they both can't express it directly to each other. With Khuntoria, can't really tell whether Vic is really having feeelings for Khun but it's pretty obvious on Khun's side.
> 
> Apparently Seohyun went for the CNBLUE concert back in July (not part of WGM filming) and was backstage. Rumored that she met Yonghwa's parents too.
> 
> anticipating some yongseo interaction on Inki but I honestly doubt it since MBC goes into a rage over such things.



They are indeed the awkward couple . Love Yonghwas stares like he wants to eat Seob  

This Khuntoria episode was  , sometimes I think they're already dating hmm . 

Weren't they still awkward around July? lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

doesnt matter


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 31, 2010)

poor leo

he's going insane cause of khuntoria


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

Hustler said:


> They are indeed the awkward couple . Love Yonghwas stares like he wants to eat Seob
> 
> This Khuntoria episode was  , sometimes I think they're already dating hmm .
> 
> Weren't they still awkward around July? lol



they had no contact from the birthday episode up till the day of CNBLUE concert. But I think Seobb kept all her anger in her that day and left it for their next filming which was about 3-5 days later.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> poor leo
> 
> he's going insane cause of khuntoria


I love Vic but i'm no crazy fan who gets jealous of idols dating :33


Rain's Angel said:


> they had no contact from the birthday episode up till the day of CNBLUE concert. But I think Seobb kept all her anger in her that day and left it for their next filming which was about 3-5 days later.



Ah she can really hold a grudge lol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 31, 2010)

she's just getting experience from nichkhun so she can be a better girl for you anyway


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

INKI time~


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2010)

If anyone hasn't seen it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxJRIczpteM&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvhmMobpLkY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7bdUtHk-IA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> she's just getting experience from nichkhun so she can be a better girl for you anyway


She's already perfect


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Hust, will watch it after Inki + RM. Soshified's streaming both so <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

lol Hust..is Vic bias now..  ^^ Vic is just <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

ugh praying to god Ga-in wins but 2PM's probably gonna win.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 31, 2010)

Beast's been pretty solid on the charts, I'm surprised.  I need to go get SNSD's new album, same with Gain's, if I can find it


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 31, 2010)

well b2st did sell out a concert in dbsk-esque times so im not surprised


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 31, 2010)

So Mistake's performance is only half? That's disappointing ;o;

But at least we get to see them perform. They should, at some point during their promotions, sing Mistake as a Special Stage like they did with Dear Mom.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

I think they might have had a shot if YulTi were still hosting MuCore ;_; They did Star Star Star one week.

Maybe they will tho, a lot of groups/singers are having goodbye stages this week so there's more space.

ohgod Inki they purposely made Seobb and Yonghwa stand next to each other. Yonghwa was practically trying to restrain himself from having skinship with her <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

ohgod wtf are the co-ed girls wearing. An apron-dress!? wtf.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

ahhah Rain...

loving Coed song~


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2010)

That girl reminds me of Sol bi lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

omg Rainbow got sexy outfits for the first time during Mach promotions.

Would've been perfect if they didn't give one of the girls that retarded Dara hairstyle from last year where she rolled her hair up like a straw.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

MACH MACH!!! I might like this song more than A lol idk


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 31, 2010)

mach is better than a

a has the better dance though


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

lol the special stage's dance
this dance would be some choreo out of SHinee lol

-- 
GAIN time~~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

holy fucking shit.

This is Ga-in's best performance yet. They switched up the starting choreo and it was fucking amazing.

I'm so upset she's not gonna get any awards for this round of promos.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

efff yah its SOOM~


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 31, 2010)

<--- fails for having internet as good as 2PM's I'll Be Back.



> omg Rainbow got sexy outfits for the first time during Mach promotions.


damn. 

f5ing youtube rn.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

woot 2AM~~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

lol fangirls...
great setting as expected from Inki


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

2am are amazing.

Pretty sure it'll be 2ne1 or SNSD last, leaning towards 2ne1 cause SBS are more biased towards YG artists lol.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

oh 2ne1..wat is this song? lolol Love is hurt? Its hurt?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

Bom looking FLAWLESS.

I'm liking this more after seeing the performance. but YG be trolling, this is nothing like a Halloween concept except they're all dressed up in dark clothing.

am I the only one who can't really stand CL's voice?

@Ichi, it's It Hurts


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

SNSD...lovely Mistake

my effing Jess <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

HOOT!~~~

Mistake was awesome


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

OH

MY

FUCKING

GOD

DID

GA-IN

JUST

WIN!?


OMFG!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

eff ya Gain won..
finally

she is cyring..cute!! congrat to Gain~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

this is EPIC...going to download HD~


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 31, 2010)

Gain won! She's so adorable crying ! omggg and at the end she slapped the mc host. EPIC WIN!

And even though Mistake's performance was cut short, it was still gazillion times worth watching it. Will rewatch it once Ichi has the downloads up


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

OMFG.

OMFG.

THERE IS JUSTICE IN THIS WORLD AFTER ALL.

omg she deserves it so much I am so glad for her ;_;


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

INKI is the best ya? got the best ranking..over all


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

Gain totally deserves it~~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

Still cannot get over the awesomeness and shock over this. So amazing <3 I'm so glad she won over 2pm, seriously can't believe it but yeah.

Now Jo Kwon owes her a branded make-up bag.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

ok Running Man is showing...
Yuri~~


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 31, 2010)

im glad a good song won


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

rm 16


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol yuri had no running balls. Jihyo was epic during Hide and Seek, Jongkook let her go after she begged with him and her team won thanks to that haha.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 31, 2010)

where do you guys watch running man?


----------



## rice (Oct 31, 2010)

sesamestreet.org


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

lol Yuri~~~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

Frango said:


> sesamestreet.org


Dark magic attack~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

and lol at Frango haha


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> where do you guys watch running man?



soshified was streaming it live cause it had Yuri.

subs can be found here


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 31, 2010)

i dont think that's where you watch it

edit: nvm thanks rain


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

done with sweet potato.
move on the Khuntoria and F(x)'s Koala xD  Japan this time


----------



## rice (Oct 31, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Dark magic attack~





IchiTenshou said:


> and lol at Frango haha





Tendou Souji said:


> i dont think that's where you watch it


orly now?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

Frango said:


>


my here is my fav card for Magician


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 31, 2010)

yugioh talk

really?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

Frango just bought that up O.o

almost done with Khuntoria xD


----------



## koguryo (Oct 31, 2010)

Watching Heroes

Lee Jin is my fave


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

Heroes...must be Nicole for me <3 (KARA bias  )


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

[PERF HD][SBS Inkigayo] 소녀시대(Girls’ Generation/SNSD) – Interview + 내 잘못이죠(Mistake) + 훗(Hoot)
 Time to watch my Jess and Tae in HD ..Mistake


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

oh poor Yuri
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4iqP5-IWp4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Oct 31, 2010)

Whole bunch of little foreign kids on Heroes next week.  I wish I was in elementary school again


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

peace ...4am..sleep time  more HD download tomorrow if anyone wants ^^


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2010)

Wtf why was Yuri crying?

Damn I love those silver jumpsuits, Mistake was great and so was Hoot. Mach needs an mv right now.

Thriller:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPL2WCbJ2B8&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

And hell yeah Gain finally got a deserved win, and on the best show. Kwon was so happy for her aswell.

Also WGM this week proved that the PD was a liar, one month my ass, it was around two weeks since Seo met Yong at his concert.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 31, 2010)

I think DSP didn't bother giving Mach and MV, and I doubt they ever will.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 31, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Thriller:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPL2WCbJ2B8&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]



I liked it


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 31, 2010)

yeah mach isn't getting a mv

rainbow isn't successful enough for that


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 31, 2010)

This is hilarious. Credit is to MonmonsChannel for that upload above this post and for creating this mix version of Hoot:


----------



## Alien (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the vids gg


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh poor Yuri
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4iqP5-IWp4[/YOUTUBE]



Gona be the best episode of running man


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

* HOOT+Mistake on INKi ^^ HD is on my profile now

if anyone need KARA JUMPING HD  *{1/2} -- {2/2} ​*.TS [1920x1080] MON version*​


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2010)

Hust you evil bastard


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 31, 2010)

hay guys i'm at disney world and i was just in epcot where they had the food & wine festival and this year they added

SOUTH KOREA AND SINGAPORE 

I'm excited about both because SK had K-BBQ  and it was as delicious as I imagined it to be.  

I was excited about Singapore because i was like "hay RA is from there" and that was awesome too.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 31, 2010)

*Happy Halloween 
​*


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 31, 2010)

Ahhhhh, downloads are so sluggish............... 6 hours for one download file.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2010)

Singaporean noodles is my favourite dish


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

Elysian get :Wtf..Thanks for all the rep+ guys ^^ KPOP FTW~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

oh and Happy Halloween guys ^^


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 31, 2010)

oh congrats ichi

you're getting up there


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 31, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Singaporean noodles is my favourite dish


OMG they had them.  They were spicy but delicious. 


IchiTenshou said:


> Elysian get :Wtf..Thanks for all the rep+ guys ^^ KPOP FTW~



fuck yeah i pushed you


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 31, 2010)

Tendou, where's you set from?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 31, 2010)

Enno's halloween rep is gonna be late. ;_;  I hit 24 before I had spread enough


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 31, 2010)

it's from smallville


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> OMG they had them.  They were spicy but delicious.
> 
> 
> fuck yeah i pushed you


eff yea~~ Sankyuu..i want more rep+ 


Katzuki said:


> Tendou, where's you set from?


 smallville lol


Tendou Souji said:


> it's from smallville



lol they use more CG now xD ..glowing effect


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 31, 2010)

Ohhh Smallville, Nice.
 I haven't watched that in months.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 31, 2010)

i'm only watching it cause im a completionist

they've sorta taken everything out of the show that i liked so i just dont care at this point


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 31, 2010)

omg Halloween tonight, anyone doing anything special?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 31, 2010)

im possibly going to a party


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 31, 2010)

Noda I need to hit you up with a rep too, don't I? 

i'm at disney world right now.  people in costume everywhere, it's so cute


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

will be hanging out with my girl(S) + friends at Knott Scary Farm lolol


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2010)

Halloween is a big thing for you Amerifags isn't it?


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 31, 2010)

d'aww 


what do you mean by possibly Tendou? 

edit: Hustler, my location


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 31, 2010)

i dont know if i will or not


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 31, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Halloween is a big thing for you Amerifags isn't it?



is and isn't

sadly since we've had all these epidemics of fear people don't do cool shit where they let their kid go house to house with a pillow sheet and rack up on candy

however there still are halloween parties everywhere you hear.  it's still a big festive thing


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Halloween is a big thing for you Amerifags isn't it?


too bad im just live in America..but Asian still celebrate for fun lol


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 31, 2010)

*@Ichi:*

Can I get a different mirror for last night's SNSD's performance? Thanks.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2010)

Bbiri of course

and
GG...Gotupload and Megashare are the only 2 i got now ( profile )


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 31, 2010)

Ugh.  Netizens don't like the fake SooTae apparently.

Heechul has made out with Sungmin, Siwon, and Henry I believe?

I love Heechul, but more than likely Sooyoung and Taeyeon didn't even TOUCH.

AREGUPIUGFLDIKS;HGIAOHF;ABF'HA;LFA;SHPBLKFNA;SPBI

Shit like this probably depresses actual closeted idols, when they read shit like this.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 31, 2010)

double standards

i like the lesbian actions

haters gonna hate


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2010)

SooTae is real 

I just wana go on a K-netizen bashing spree . Seriously some male x male pairings and it shippers are beyond ridiculous but when girls do it , it's the biggest crime


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 31, 2010)

leo will someday kill many rabid fangirls

and he will never be caught

no one will suspect victoria's husband after all


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah.

I can tell you already that most female idols aren't into chicks.  (I can't be sure about the males but I think we already know with most of them )  In the end they're all gonna find a guy, and hay, netizens.  It's probably not gonna be you. 

...except the following pairings are real:

LeoVic
SeungKei
Gyenno
CurHee
Noda x Harem


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 31, 2010)

I guess they prefer TaeNy instead.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 31, 2010)

CurHee 

i can see the curry puns already ;A;


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 31, 2010)

lmao this icon made me think Leo


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 31, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I can tell you already that most female idols aren't into chicks.  (I can't be sure about the males but I think we already know with most of them )  In the end they're all gonna find a guy, and hay, netizens.  It's probably not gonna be you.
> 
> ...


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 31, 2010)

DAMMIT I WANTED TO POST MY HATRED ON OMONA

but the topic was posted way earlier.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> edit: Hustler, my location


Canada just copies America


NudeShroom said:


> OMG they had them.  They were spicy but delicious.


Your Non-Asianness is showing , cute 


IchiTenshou said:


> too bad im just live in America..but Asian still celebrate for fun lol


Traitor


NudeShroom said:


> lmao this icon made me think Leo


 Whoever created it is a genius but I bet he/she is anti snsd than anti Yuri


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 31, 2010)

Sadly Yoona may never pull of Heather Graham's cleavage.



> Your Non-Asianness is showing , cute





Nah they weren't Antis I believe, just making fun of them xD


----------



## Alien (Oct 31, 2010)

Beauty and the beast


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 31, 2010)

Alien said:


> Beauty and the beast



Wazzat, doesn't look like Star King, which is the only place I can imagine that happening. xD


----------



## Alien (Oct 31, 2010)

It was on Star King

Vid and article:


----------



## Adachi (Oct 31, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> lmao this icon made me think Leo


Lol, the account who made the icon is actually kimi's LJ account. She and another user named "faister" tend to use these icons with flashy words on them.

/not stalker, I just have a liking to fellow SNSD stans on LJ


----------



## Adachi (Oct 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzbYTjCJ2co&feature=mfu_in_order&playnext=1&videos=4aFjoSu0WCM[/YOUTUBE]

 WTF??


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

Haha they had the 1:8 task against Yuri and she didn't realize they were ganging up on her so she lost. That's why she cried cause she found out too late.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2010)

> I hope she didn't see me on Hello Baby, I'm such a douche with kids



The Shinee parody was pretty funny

Did someone mention Smallville? Ugh General Zod is the biggest whining bitch in the history of television, season sucked.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 31, 2010)

Noda. B said:


>



Noda!
I'm in love with your set. pek


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2010)

Also Hust I have to see that douches face everytime I go in to my CP now

Expect a big ass Yuri gif in your Cp soon

Goguma time, so the flirting begins.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2010)

It's halloween after all . Objective was to fill your cp's with your worst nightmares


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 31, 2010)

Taec.


----------



## Alien (Oct 31, 2010)

Hustler said:


> It's halloween after all . Objective was to fill your cp's with your worst nightmares



Okay                .


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2010)

2NE1- It hurts:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUiMaz4BNKw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> 2NE1- It hurts:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUiMaz4BNKw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



I loved it.  

Thanks for posting it!
I'm so busy with homework I have no time to be checking youtube. 

Thanks again <3<3


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2010)

No worries, I really like it too.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 1, 2010)

More idols should do that


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2010)

Damn right they should. I wanna see Jessica grab some bitch, and make her fill out A4 sides writing "Your Oppa wants me hard".


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 1, 2010)

OMG today was uhmazing. You know how I was talking about how my friend's sister got SJM wrapping paper for her birthday. Well, my friend was able to cut out a corner and give it to me *squealing*  

/end fangirling and loss of dignity


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 1, 2010)

That's Amazing Noda! Congratulations!!


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 1, 2010)

I know 

*continues to lose dignity at an unbelievable rate*


----------



## Hustler (Nov 1, 2010)

Can't you just buy a wrapping paper?


----------



## rice (Nov 1, 2010)

downloaded 2ne1's im hurt mv for nothing  anyone wants a set?


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 1, 2010)

lol I don't know where to get it and plus, it was nice cuz it was free. I've never been good with slippery slopes so if I actually start paying money for the idol merchandise, at some point I'll probably have twenty bars of the same SuJu soap for double the price of a normal brand name one that probably works better too.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 1, 2010)

koguryo said:


> More idols should do that



Yeah. Idols get a lot of shit.

I mean, I suspect most of them are able to cope with the criticism/hate we give in the form of online posts/words. it's the hard core antis like those that go and throw eggs and attempt to poison them that really need a lesson taught.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 1, 2010)

lol that anti fan was forced..this is lol Hwaiting for Lee Jin..she pwns lol


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 1, 2010)

Frango said:


> downloaded 2ne1's im hurt mv for nothing  anyone wants a set?



plox     .


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 1, 2010)

I see Ichi changed his set. 

Pretty cute.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 1, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> lol I don't know where to get it and plus, it was nice cuz it was free. I've never been good with slippery slopes so if I actually start paying money for the idol merchandise, at some point I'll probably have twenty bars of the same SuJu soap for double the price of a normal brand name one that probably works better too.


this sounds familiar

/looks around his room

oh


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 1, 2010)

Finally watched Bromance 

Jay did awesome, can't ever expect less of Nigahiga


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 1, 2010)

wow you took a while to watch that cara


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 1, 2010)

yeah since i'm in florida and i have to share this damn ethernet cord with two other people


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 1, 2010)

they should know you take priority those assholes


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 1, 2010)

JYP fucked up by making the WG enter the states. At least SM knows where the main market for SNSD is, pretty sure they'll be dominating Asia since KPop is in all over Asia now (and a large majority of them get into KPop due to SNSD), SM has to make the move fast before KPop Hype dies down in 2 years here.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 1, 2010)

i doubt they'll dominate asia

they'll do moderately well in japan but unless they can actually come out with good singles and not remade songs they will just continue to do moderately well in japan

they wont be able to pull off a dbsk


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't think it's entirely impossible.  They're just going to need actual original Japanese songs.  (and etc with other countries)

Girl groups and boy bands pretty much have a good chance of success if they do it rite.  

A) Establish an identity
B) Don't take yourself too seriously.  

SM pretty much has a problem with B.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 1, 2010)

exactly

they need original japanese songs

it took dbsk like 5 years to become a force in japan, and even then they could only manage a third of what arashi sells. snsd wont be a force there for a long time.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, and the sad thing here is that SNSD actually has an ADVANTAGE.  Kpop is probably much more in force than it was since they had BoA and DBSK in there first becoming popular, and considering we're living in this huge age of technology of youtube, fancams, etc, people like us from different countries know of them long before they even attempt entering.  

SMs problem is they seriously think that these rabid Japanese fangirls will buy anything they release, which is likely true, but they're not competing to get new fans.  They need a new Japanese sound, that when they're in their cars and turn the radio, they're like "oh snap, who is this?" and they keep it there.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 1, 2010)

sm is just a retarded company

they're lazy and expect everything to be bought regardless of quality

sunny needs to take over


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 1, 2010)

man

as I watch 2ne1's It Hurts and skim comments

one day i wanna see SNSD and 2ne1 do the swap of concepts.

Just so they both can suck at the others.

And see both groups rage in how they were superior.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 1, 2010)

i want everyone to do horrible concepts

and then the netizens can stfu


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 1, 2010)

Spare the 2PM concept. No one should do that.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2010)

Are people still whining about the concept of "It Hurts"? Fans and their damn comfort zones.



> it took dbsk like 5 years to become a force in japan, and even then they could only manage a third of what arashi sells. snsd wont be a force there for a long time.



But SNSD and Kara have an advantage, they don't have JE to deal with like DBSK had to.



> SMs problem is they seriously think that these rabid Japanese fangirls will buy anything they release, which is likely true, but they're not competing to get new fans.



The problem with SNSD is this, alot of the Hallyu Wave/DBSK fans are buying SNSD's stuff but SM don't seem to be trying very hard in actually launching SNSD to the whole Japanese market right now, just trying to make a quick buck by exploiting the exisiting fans. UMJ are doing better with Kara right now in terms of awareness.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 1, 2010)

je never cockblocked dbsk, so they didn't really have to deal with them either


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 1, 2010)

heh, maybe it's true that they really are stressed for money?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 1, 2010)

possibly

wouldn't surprise me cause pirating is a huge problem in korea


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 1, 2010)

Nah Tendou, I don't think it's impossible for them, especially coming from someone who's living in Asia.

Japan is the biggest challenge in Asia. Taiwan, Thailand, Singapore, Malaysia and Philippines all have huge KPop fanbases (with a large number being SNSD's fans). It's not very tough for them to break into such places cause you'll hear about KPop one way or another and a large majority of KPop Discussion is definitely centered on SNSD. They don't really need to come out with a Chinese/Malay/English version of their songs to break into the market here.

Singapore's population is small, 10k sales here is gold/platinum certification apparently. Which is gonna be pretty easy for SNSD since there were close to or over 10k people at KPop Night and about 3/4 were there for SNSD. It's not that hard outside Japan.

I do agree with everything else said though. They need original Japanese material, better songs, etc.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 1, 2010)

never said it's impossible


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 1, 2010)

I've always wondered what the record sales were like for Kpop groups if you counted everything outside SK.

I remember once seeing a momusu chart thing where for certain singles it would maybe chart 50k in Japan, but 4x that from other countries collectively.  

Maybe the same thing is happening in Kpop?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 1, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> never said it's impossible



yeah you didn't, never said you did. Nude said something along those lines and I just used what she said.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 1, 2010)

other than taiwan it really doesn't sell too well


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 1, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> other than taiwan it really doesn't sell too well



cause they don't actually produce the albums outside there and people have to import.

so most of the sales from the other countries actually count as part of the Korean sales because they don't publish the album outside of Korea. It's all imported from Korea.

G.NA's album was the only KPop album actually got published in Singapore and it had pretty huge sales (for Singapore), beating out Linkin Park (who are huge here) in sales. Most stores had to restock.

tbh I don't want to sound arrogant or rude or anything, but it's hard for people outside of Asia to really see the effect of the Hallyu Wave because it generally isn't as large scale in the west than it is here.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 1, 2010)

well who wouldn't wanna buy boobs' album?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 1, 2010)

> tbh I don't want to sound arrogant or rude or anything, but it's hard for people outside of Asia to really see the effect of the Hallyu Wave because it generally isn't as large scale in the west than it is here.



Lol I can believe that.  It's hard to gauge for us who have never been there but it is heavily shown because you can go on sites like Soshified and realize that only a small percentage of it speaks English as their first language.  

English sites don't even make up 1/3rd of the internet.  To see that people are making the effort from these places to go to an international site really shows the effect that stuff like this is big over there


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2010)

> je never cockblocked dbsk, so they didn't really have to deal with them either



But JE have a tightgrip on the boyband circle and DBSk had it tough, and the JE fangirls did cause issues, they're not as bad as Kpop fangirls but they had a problem with DBSK.

Sales in Korea are horrendous, its really bad right now. Example would be Se7en's album selling around 7,000 copies or some shit liek that. SM does sell well but we don't actually know how well since the fanclubs hoard their albums like crazy. Most of their money problems have arised from their failed ventures in to other businesses.

International sales would have a large effect on the Korean industry, its basically an export business right now. For instance CN Blue's albums have gone double platinum in Taiwan very quickly, 2PM sold quite well in Thailand and I've heard that Shinee's album sales internationally are crazy. It what they're gonna have to do to survive.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 1, 2010)

dbsk didn't have it that tough.

je never made it so they couldn't appear on shows like they did with w-inds.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2010)

Don't JE have some problems with the label W-inds is signed with? Poor W-inds.

JYJ- Ayy Girl:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2Awpatu9gM[/YOUTUBE]
Anyone understand this? Micky's pronunciation is prob the worst, which is a shock since he's american

MV's not bad, the lyrics are horrible tho.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 1, 2010)

JE cockblocks any non JE boy bands

they dont like competition

also lol jyj, not even interested


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2010)

JYJ are okay, not DBSK level but its good to see such a ridiculous Final Fantasy MV again that has nothing do to with the songXD


First debut successfully before deciding to become "Hallyu Stars", groups like these are gonna kill the hallyu wave if anything. I see these guys are all Ulzzangs and are suppoused to be really good looking, don't see it myself. Infinite seem better, and atleast Infinite can sing.

Was listening to AKB48's Beginner song and Jumping came on after that, honestly Jumping sounded just as japanese, don't know how they've done it so quickly but congrats to Kara.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 1, 2010)

This is how i enjoy SNSD - Mistake and Hoot


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 1, 2010)

So I been listening to 2NE1's _To Anyone_ album a lot lately. Um, I'm like 80% sure they say "Poker Face" in the background during "It Hurts"

Anyone else hear it?


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 1, 2010)

pekpekpek


MOST AMAZING NEWS ALL MONTH ASDJFKSLDJFKSL 


edit: lol just realized the month started today


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 1, 2010)

noda i was just about to say that


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 1, 2010)

KARA - Girl's Talk
ver C and B is the best then A ^^
lovely~~


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 1, 2010)

jesus kara stop doing so damn much some of us can't make money that fast


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 1, 2010)

hahah ask UMJ...they are pushing KARA releases single/album more xD....as well as DSP ..which is good for me...i will just get the poster


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2010)

This is gonna burn a hole in my pocket but a photobook sounds nice.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 1, 2010)

i'll be suffering with you ennoea ;A;


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2010)

Im glad I didn't buy JYJ tho, I just got 5 cd's for the same price as the limited edition.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 1, 2010)

i dont intend to buy any of jyj or homin's shit

not interested in either


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2010)

Khuntoria please stop babying each other so much

Other than that it was a great episode, I really like these two when they talk to each other naturally and put away their camera. Kinda brings back some memories for me too, even though I ain't old enough to be reminiscing;_;


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 1, 2010)

hhaha Khuntoria is doong doong~~

---


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 1, 2010)

oh god I think I'm crashing from too much sugar. In other news, SuJu 5th album and SJM album confirmed for sometime next year 


Also, I've decided that all stylists officially have a strange vendetta against Yoochun.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 1, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Also, I've decided that all stylists officially have a strange vendetta against Yoochun.



  
You're right.

I didn't like his hair. It was really weird.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 1, 2010)

The last bits of Khuntoria , seems they're really in love


----------



## Alien (Nov 1, 2010)

Listening to G.NA. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 1, 2010)

OMG ALIEN THAT REP IS SO CUTE ;___;


----------



## Alien (Nov 1, 2010)

Sasori said:


> OMG ALIEN THAT REP IS SO CUTE ;___;





Zaru made it. Check out the recent visitors thread in the lounge for more of them.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 1, 2010)

Enjoy the cp rape


----------



## Sasori (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh ok ok.

And lol wtf guys, I posted and got repped within 2 seconds 

I wana rep you guys too but I'm too lazy to find a suitable porn rep so you'll just have to do with a no comment, no effort, no time rep.

Disclaimer: This post is not about rep


----------



## Sasori (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh ok ok.

And lol wtf guys, I posted and got repped within 2 seconds 

I wana rep you guys too but I'm too lazy to find a suitable porn rep so you'll just have to do with a no comment, no effort, no time rep.

Disclaimer: This post is not about rep


----------



## Hustler (Nov 1, 2010)

Wtf haxxed double post?


----------



## Sasori (Nov 1, 2010)

No I just clicked post, twice.

And dude wtf........I didn't even know that was possible. I mean obviously it is but like......


----------



## Alien (Nov 1, 2010)

Leo that rep.........

It looks like the chick's head is coming out of the dudes ass


----------



## Hustler (Nov 1, 2010)

Stop being amused and go experiment yourselves young ones


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 1, 2010)

agioo double post.. delete on Sori ^^


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 1, 2010)

uwah what happened to sori


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 1, 2010)

omg Nudey, go to 4:24-5:00 of the vid


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 1, 2010)

DAILYMOTION IS THE DEVIL

But wtf?  Was that her underwear or something?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 1, 2010)

OH WAIT I HEAR IT

FUCK YEAH LEA MICHELE DOING GIVES YOU HELL


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Goobalith (Nov 2, 2010)

OMG this mv just made my evening.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 2, 2010)

lol thats guy on MB and MC was lol..RIGHT NOW~~~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 2, 2010)

watching f(x) Koala Episode 4  JAPAN~


----------



## Hustler (Nov 2, 2010)

No Vic


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 2, 2010)

Vic is busy with IY ..lol...I freaking spot the one guy..he was at the KARA concert in JP...now i spot him in that restaurant in Ep 4..i bet he was stalking them


----------



## Hustler (Nov 2, 2010)

Stalking them all the way to Japan?  He's probably part of the camera crew or something


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 2, 2010)

lol i mean that guy is Japanese, he lives in JP..so ya


----------



## Goobalith (Nov 2, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol thats guy on MB and MC was lol..RIGHT NOW~~~



Ichiiii!

Did he have the muscle suit on?


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 2, 2010)

War of Words said:


> OMG this mv just made my evening.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 2, 2010)

Chanmi


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 2, 2010)

lol chalice your set


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 2, 2010)

yeah, gets me easy rep.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 2, 2010)

asses tend to do that


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2010)

Psy's album is pretty decent aswell, if anyones interested.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 2, 2010)

RIGHT NOWWW~~~~


----------



## Hustler (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Nov 2, 2010)

lol, why didn't they just hold off on their comeback for like a month and then release an actual full length album? God knows how much beast fans have been wanting that.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 2, 2010)

This is more of a pleasent surprise tbh , maybe they planned to hype up their concert even more but the tickets sold out faster than they imagined?


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome news.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 2, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Awesome news.



Indeed but Big Bang is rumored to be around the same time


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 2, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Indeed but Big Bang is rumored to be around the same time



Oh No...  D : 
Big Bang will still surpass them all. 

Big Bang > B2ST.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2010)

Well thats quick, 9th isn't very far at all.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 3, 2010)

Big Bang's comeback will probably be delayed and delayed again.

also they're up against SNSD & 2AM which is basically who everyone doesn't really want to fight against.


----------



## rice (Nov 3, 2010)

big bang is one of the most talented group as well


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 3, 2010)

by they I really mean Beast tho =X

but they honestly should've done a full length mini album. whatever, CUBE's trying to milk money since Beast is pretty much their only source of income.


----------



## rice (Nov 3, 2010)

ohhh beast is having a comeback? :33 was t-ara's comeback fake?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 3, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Big Bang's comeback will probably be delayed and delayed again.
> 
> also they're up against SNSD & 2AM which is basically who everyone doesn't really want to fight against.



Just by the fact Beast concert sold out as quick as DBSK ones they have a pretty solid fanbase now. Snsd hype will die down soon . I reckon their popularity is the main reason their album is doing well , I hope Beast takes this .


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 3, 2010)

Frango said:


> ohhh beast is having a comeback? :33 was t-ara's comeback fake?


naaw man, they're coming back. 
also going to be the new moms for Hello Baby season 3.


----------



## rice (Nov 3, 2010)

Chalice said:


> naaw man, they're coming back.
> also going to be the new moms for Hello Baby season 3.



awesome :33 when are they coming back?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 3, 2010)

we need more kpop. Seriously there's not enough kpop in the kpop industry. They're so little boy groups and girl groups right now it's ridiculous. Who's with me?


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 3, 2010)

Frango said:


> awesome :33 when are they coming back?


idk, I heard this month but there doesn't seem to be any new news.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 3, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just by the fact Beast concert sold out as quick as DBSK ones they have a pretty solid fanbase now. Snsd hype will die down soon . I reckon their popularity is the main reason their album is doing well , I hope Beast takes this .



Don't think the hype is dying down soon, esp with most fans in Korea anticipated over 2AM vs SNSD.

The thing to Beast's disadvantage is that they're making a comeback barely 2 weeks after their previous goodbye stage whereas SNSD and 2AM are making comebacks after 7 months. Hype on Beast is way less compared to SNSD/2AM.

If SNSD do get toppled, it'll probably be by 2AM and not Beast.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 3, 2010)

Omg so hello baby is continuing?! WITH T-ARA? just made my sleep-deprived day.

I still need to watch shinee version though and we all know that ssf is like, still 10 eps behind?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 3, 2010)

fucking b2st

I DONT HAVE THIS TYPE OF MONEY B2ST


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2010)

Im hearing rumours that 2PM are gonna release an album in Japan, JYp is apparently helping with the album.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 3, 2010)

2pm needs to just stop


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 3, 2010)

2pm won't stop can't stop


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 3, 2010)

lol cara

what has been going on in kpop

this thread has been dead lately


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 3, 2010)

oh wait, their song is don't stop can't stop

nevermind it is now irrelevant


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 3, 2010)

still made me laugh


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 3, 2010)

oh good, then you ere thinking what I was thinking XD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 3, 2010)

yes i was cara

jesus im so hungry


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 3, 2010)

JUMPING live on TV
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Tt7sI6Jf4A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 3, 2010)

oh hara

you're so pretty butpleasedontsing


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 3, 2010)

hara sounded like sohee for a second there


----------



## Alien (Nov 3, 2010)

Nicole's hair


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 3, 2010)

omg so I was walking down the hall, getting to class after lunch and the announcements come on and I hear LISTEN BOY, MY FIRST LOVE STORY... MY ANGEL, AND MY GIRLS... MY SUNSHINE blaring out on the PA. needless to say, I just started doing the dance in the hall shamelessly


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 3, 2010)

LOL fuck yeah Noda 

i like how it played over the announcements   I totally wanted to prank my schools at one point and rig it so that Gee played full blast on repeat one day


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 3, 2010)

i would have loved to rig my schools thing so that hurricane venus played over the announcements

OH OH OH OH HURRICANE PEEEEEEEEEENIS


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2010)

That wasn't very good, I have higher hopes from Music Station. Hara, just stand there honey.



> i like how it played over the announcements  I totally wanted to prank my schools at one point and rig it so that Gee played full blast on repeat one day



"Students ear damage toll high, Korean pop song accused of causing students to jam pens in their ear from all the Gee"

If I did something similar I'd put Pretty Girl on loop just for the lulz. The english teachers would be pissed.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey FC. What's new ?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> That wasn't very good, I have higher hopes from Music Station.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF YOU WANNA PRETTY

EVERYONE A PRETTY

jesus i should switch back the pretty girl set in december



Katzuki said:


> Hey FC. What's new ?


hey kat~


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 3, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> hey kat~



Tendou Nii <3



Wait.. Why did I say 'FC'? Gee, what's wrong with me.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 3, 2010)

lol we're an FC now?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 3, 2010)

kat-nee is having an off day

it happens


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2010)

Also anyone else obsessed with Best friend and Snowy Wish on Hoot?


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 3, 2010)

It's a FC. Undercover. 







			
				Tendou Souji said:
			
		

> Kat-nee is having an off day
> 
> it happen



Yes I am..


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 3, 2010)

dont worry

tomorrow will be a better day


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 3, 2010)

Hoot was pretty nice but I just liked that one. 





			
				Tendou Souji said:
			
		

> dont worry
> 
> tomorrow will be a better day



I really hope so...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 3, 2010)

dont hope so

know so

being confident that it will be a better day increases the chances of it being a good day :3


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 3, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> dont hope so
> 
> know so
> 
> being confident that it will be a better day increases the chances of it being a good day :3



Wise words Tendou Nii. <3 You're right. -smiles- Thanks.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 3, 2010)

who got Hoot poster here? how big is it?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm obsessed with My Best Friend.



also 4minute to make a comeback in November.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2010)

Another comeback? At this rate next year is gonna be empty>_>


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Another comeback? At this rate next year is gonna be empty>_>



;_; i was gonna say there'd still be f(x) but who knows what happened to Amber


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 3, 2010)

lol next year'll probably be a bunch of boybands. SuJu, SJM, MBLAQ, Infinite (maybe), Teen Top (maybe), CNBlue...


----------



## Hustler (Nov 3, 2010)

Would only be looking forward to Suju , Infinite and CN blue


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 3, 2010)

I want some BIG BANG. Soon.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 3, 2010)

Co-Ed gonna be big next year.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 3, 2010)

Apparently Orange Caramel are also making a comeback this month


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 3, 2010)

the hell? shouldn't they debut Gahi or the other subgroup first?

and @Chalice: of course


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2010)

While its good to bring up these issues, is it necessery to put SNSD there?

I do like how Taiwan press seems intent on showing the dark side of the Korean entertainment biz, families should be warned about sending their children in to no name agencies tbh. Tho as if Taiwan is any different.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 4, 2010)

NEW SNSD wallpapers if anyone wants ^^
Jess and Tae are totally


----------



## koguryo (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## rice (Nov 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> While its good to bring up these issues, is it necessery to put SNSD there?
> 
> I do like how Taiwan press seems intent on showing the dark side of the Korean entertainment biz, families should be warned about sending their children in to no name agencies tbh. Tho as if Taiwan is any different.



never liked the taiwan press, they made shit up tonnes of times


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 4, 2010)

lol theys attention whoring by using SNSD, which is not cool.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2010)

Probably some truth to it but assuming Snsd also got famous doing sexual favours is just too much


----------



## koguryo (Nov 4, 2010)

If only all Korean women had bodies like hers

Oh and


----------



## rice (Nov 4, 2010)

OMG what is this


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2010)

Frango said:


> OMG what is this



I can't tell half of em 

Who's that next to Sica?


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 4, 2010)

^ Zhang Li Yin I think.



Frango said:


> OMG what is this


haha that's actually been around for ages.


----------



## rice (Nov 4, 2010)

now i wanna see gummy and big bang's pre debut photo


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 4, 2010)

lol you guys surprised much?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2010)

I have seen other pics but this one is by far the youngest I have seen em


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 4, 2010)

lol Hust go to YT..there is a vid about their trainees days.. i think


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 4, 2010)

there's tons in soshified if you really want to get into it. lol.


----------



## rice (Nov 4, 2010)

whats soshified?


----------



## koguryo (Nov 4, 2010)

Soshified is a SNSD fansite.  Because of them I was really close to giving Sooyoung her birthday presents last year(presents from Soshified) but instead I met their female manager and then I was sad


----------



## rice (Nov 4, 2010)

so soshified is an official fan site?


----------



## koguryo (Nov 4, 2010)

Not official, just the site where most of the international fans go to.


----------



## rice (Nov 4, 2010)

oh, okay :33 thanks koguryo


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 4, 2010)

Frango..Kamilia? get on Karaholic now lol xD jk


----------



## rice (Nov 4, 2010)

what's kamilia and karaholic?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 4, 2010)

i also have an acc on Soshified lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 4, 2010)

Frango said:


> what's kamilia and karaholic?


kisama Frango - Kamilia = Kara fan ( bias )
Karaholic is their fansite/forum


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2010)

Frango said:


> what's kamilia and karaholic?



My mom and her sister


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 4, 2010)

today's fc was good.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 4, 2010)

lol Hust just pulled off something LOL


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 4, 2010)

you guys are the best.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 4, 2010)

ahahahaha whats that!!!
u made my day


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 4, 2010)

Victoria and Sulli!! :33


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't know how I feel about this


----------



## rice (Nov 4, 2010)

i swear i recognise victoria on the left


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 4, 2010)

why did they do that 
any idea?


----------



## rice (Nov 4, 2010)

becuz mustache is another name for high cut
iunno


----------



## Sasori (Nov 4, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> why did they do that
> any idea?


Moustache is in fashion at the moment. 

Not as in having a moustache, but that shape worn like a heart or a star etc. on a t-shirt or necklace etc..


----------



## Sasori (Nov 4, 2010)

l2style      .


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2010)

Anyone read about Co-ed's Kango allegedly being a rapist and an extortionist?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 4, 2010)

wait what?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2010)

Could be an anti, but its a serious allegation that could very well be proven true.

Some people on AKP stating that the girl who wrote the entry is jealous that her friend was raped by an idol, and not her. Some fangirls really are a stain on this planet


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 4, 2010)

very vague and classic anti tactics

it's korea after all


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2010)

It seems like Anti written all over it. But you can never tell with people tho an idol would have to be pretty stupid to do shit like that.

And 2PM won Mnet countdown, bullshit all over. Their sales are mediocre, the song ain't popular so Idk where they are getting their rankings from.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 4, 2010)

its all about ratings ennoea


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> It seems like Anti written all over it. But you can never tell with people tho an idol would have to be pretty stupid to do shit like that.
> 
> And 2PM won Mnet countdown, bullshit all over. Their sales are mediocre, the song ain't popular so Idk where they are getting their rankings from.



its really the guy from Co-Ed?

also it should've been 2AM winning.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2010)

> its all about ratings ennoea



Remember when it was about talent?!!




































Me neither
oh no he didnt


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 4, 2010)

sad but true enn


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2010)

Just because Ga-in doesn't have a bunch of horny girls to bulk buy her single. Oh well Mnet sucks anyway.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 4, 2010)

if only there were more lesbians in korea


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 4, 2010)

Vic seems to be rocking a stache :ho


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 4, 2010)

if anyone noticed..its BoA's bd today ^^


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 4, 2010)

oh how old is she now

22?


----------



## Adachi (Nov 4, 2010)

^Oh really? Nice lol, I was just checking out her Japanese songs last night. I like "Possibility" and that other song.

Apparently, TOP's birthday was yesterday in Korea (Nov 4th).

And this is a nice performance:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wcP1NY9YvQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 4, 2010)

She just tweeted...she is now 24 ^^


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 4, 2010)

^^ perfect sig is perfect


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 4, 2010)

wat sig?....


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 4, 2010)

adachi's sig obviously

and jesus boa why so young


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 4, 2010)

Jess and Seo <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 4, 2010)

It's funny when you realize BoA has been around for 10 yearsish and was like 13 when she debuted.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 4, 2010)

dawwww


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 4, 2010)

I see the lame "lol fake mustache" trend has jumped from the facebooks of lame American girls to Korea. Oh joy.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2010)

Running man 15


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 4, 2010)

lol my school's been officially hit with the Hallyu. Today on the announcements: "there will be a dance crew meeting tomorrow at lunch to learn new choreography from an SNSD music video."


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 4, 2010)

well that wont take long at least

snsd has horribly simple choreography


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> lol my school's been officially hit with the Hallyu. Today on the announcements: "there will be a dance crew meeting tomorrow at lunch to learn new choreography from an SNSD music video."



Location: Canada... eh?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 4, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> well that wont take long at least
> 
> snsd has horribly simple choreography



Compared to the other groups... SNSD is still pretty much on the badass side. 

Hoot's was appropriate, but it wasn't really amazing or anything, however I liked it.

In the end however, SNSD is probably the only group who has pulled something like this off:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceRmUPflV88[/YOUTUBE]

Despite that it was 3 years ago... ITNW is probably the most difficult girl group choreo most of us can think of.  (Group wise of course, can't compare to BoA)

It's also very easy to mess up SNSD choreo, since it's intent is to be showcasing them as a group.

That said though... I think Miss A and After School will probably give them a run for their money soon.  They've slacked off with choreo (luckily, with their intense schedules lately), but maybe if other girl groups start picking it up they will too. 

tbh I think it will be Miss A since Breathe they didn't stop moving, even though it was moreso cute.  After School keeps switching members and it must be hard to keep up with Gahee...

tl;dr:  THAT GROUP SHOULD LEARN THE ITNW REMIX AND BE CRYING IN PAIN AT THE END


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 4, 2010)

My Japanese teacher looks like the girl in red in Ennoea's sig. : o


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> My Japanese teacher looks like the girl in red in Ennoea's sig. : o



Your Jap teacher looks like Goo Hara? i'm moving


----------



## Alien (Nov 4, 2010)

Damn, that's some good choreo right thar.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 4, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Your Jap teacher looks like Goo Hara? i'm moving



Yep! She does. lol. Her name is Sakurada Tomoko.
I think i have a picture. I'll show it to you if I find it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bStAc7zvRtA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 5, 2010)

if anyone need a Hoot Wallpaper lol
i was bored


----------



## Hustler (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 5, 2010)

OMG true HD finally 
Comparison


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 5, 2010)

Hara pek


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll go to sleep now. Talk to you guys later. Bye Byee


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 5, 2010)

see ya Kat~


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 5, 2010)

hara indeed.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 5, 2010)

did you guys see Gyuri and Nicole's underpants? at 1:03 ahah


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 5, 2010)

No I don't pay attention to that.  I actually didn't though.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 5, 2010)

KARA...i must observe the girls~~~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## wintervalley (Nov 5, 2010)

is that the one where minho was a hot DJ?


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Zhariel (Nov 5, 2010)

She may, but I vaguely remember hearing a word that sounds similar to it in other kpop songs.

Also, updated my post to show a better video, that is HD.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 5, 2010)

;_; i love secret more and more and more.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 5, 2010)

^ They all look great aswell , their stylists must be amazing


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Zhariel (Nov 5, 2010)

Man, wouldn't you just punch a child for a chance to kiss her? Or maybe even just witness her smile in person?

I'd just lay out a 10 yr old, hit him right in the throat pek


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 5, 2010)

Music Bank. VNT now, they're amazing. That rapper is amazing and they all can sing well.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 5, 2010)

yo Rain ^^ same here
watching MB


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll have to wait for it to be up on youtube, unless it is and I can't find it


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 5, 2010)

SNSD is charting this week, yes?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 5, 2010)

yes lol they dominated and won.

2am was at #3 

lol it was 2pm's goodbye stage


----------



## koguryo (Nov 5, 2010)

Well I can cross Beast off of the groups I've seen live.  Thank you, Seoul Lantern Festival.

Too bad I messed up something else


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol at the fangirl vid, dedication for you.



NudeShroom said:


> edit: Holy shit, did everyone hear sooyoung's english?  it was damn good



I like black guys yo


Translated  of some new girl thats claiming that Kangho from Co-ed raped her tooO_O

What did you mess up Kog?


----------



## koguryo (Nov 5, 2010)

I pussied out of confessing  I really don't know what happened to me there.  Some old Korean dude even thought we were a couple.  So I told her next time we meet, I have something important to tell her in person.

On-topic: Kigwang is fuckin' short and he was lipsynching for some reason.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2010)

Good luck, confessing can be a bitch especially if your not sure about how the person feels about you.

Next time you meet just point to your pants heart and just scream "this belongs to you". Should work out

SNSD must win at Inki, I wanna see some Yongseo action.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 5, 2010)

they're probably gonna win lol.

don't think they're allowed to advertise their couple status outside of MBC shows (only off camera and MBC shows are allowed). Ga-in and Jo Kwon got into quite a lot of trouble for that, Narsha wasn't allowed to go and promote on MuCore I think. But they definitely try by having Seohyun introduce CNBLUE whenever possible and always having her stand close to Yonghwa on Inki.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 5, 2010)

I would say that but I don't know how to Korean  Just gonna go with the classic "네가 좋아해"

ITT: Kog's girl troubles


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2010)

Wtf Seo In Gook is still promoting "My Baby U"

Kown and Gain probably got in trouble becuase they act kinda lovey dovey.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 5, 2010)

nah she visited him in Family Outing 2 which got MBC pissed.

they couldn't promote we fell in love anywhere but on Mucore.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't wanna sound like a bitch but the KangHo rape thing seems to be like Anti work.

Rape is extremely traumatizing, probably beyond simply that definition.  A person who didn't immidiately report it back then would likely have just as much difficulty posting it now and admitting to it.  Of course we know she didn't report it, considering kh is an idol now.

But who knows, this shit is crazy.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 5, 2010)

gonna wait and see how that plays out. 

Sage Taewon may need to slap a bitch for his home boy.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 5, 2010)

Jumping MV true HD is now up ^^ my profile ~


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2010)

I really hope its lies but sexually repressive cultures tend to have alot of this shit. And in an asian society rape is one of the most horrible things that can happen to a woman, something you could probably only admit to have happened to you anonymously. 

Just look at the comments on some sites, apparently you should be glad to be raped by an idol. In a society where rape is blamed on the women its not easy to come out with it. But if its used as lies then it can destroy lives, and girls who use it as revenge will just damage the work of women fighting rape cases. So basically either she's incredibly brave or a selfish bitch.

Is it wrong that I find the girl/boy hybrid in this MV cute?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oLuOULOL-o&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 5, 2010)

nothing wrong, but damn that was confusing 

also, i'm starting to repeat "goddamn chinjeolhamyeon" in my head when I look at my avy.

man, i love fast as hell avys.

I need something different though.


----------



## Alien (Nov 5, 2010)

I thought i'd build up an immunity to seizure gifs but damn Nude, that's a good one.

BRB spazzing on the floor


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 5, 2010)

LOL CARA

i love your ava


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 5, 2010)

SuJu fifth anniversary


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 5, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> SuJu fifth anniversary


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 5, 2010)

ELFs' spamming everywhere


----------



## koguryo (Nov 5, 2010)

allkpop sure do love them some john park

"Quick, John Park just wiped his own ass.  Write an article."


----------



## Adachi (Nov 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9DyeXa71EE[/YOUTUBE]

Holy crap, these girls are cute. And their accents are love.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 5, 2010)

Aussie accent


----------



## rice (Nov 5, 2010)

aussies are awesome


----------



## Adachi (Nov 5, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> lol my school's been officially hit with the Hallyu. Today on the announcements: "there will be a dance crew meeting tomorrow at lunch to learn new choreography from an SNSD music video."


WTF WHAT SCHOOL IS THIS I'M COMING OVER TO JOIN


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2010)

Sorry Kpop but idol's favourite fruit and time in taking a dump won't cut it anymore, we've been spoiled by the Jonghyun scandal, we need more now.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 6, 2010)

Collected my Hoot albums today.

saw an old man holding 2 copies of Hoot and the poster so I was like lol.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 6, 2010)

Watching WGM.  YongSeo on that Japan trip:33

And the continuation of the 1 year event for the Adam Couple

Now to study for my Korean finals that are next week.  I gotta work on making longer sentences instead of making them so short


----------



## Adachi (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh man, I'm laughing so hard at Psy's performance on MuCore.


----------



## rice (Nov 6, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Oh man, I'm laughing so hard at Psy's performance on MuCore.



i liked it towards the end when the mc's looked confused


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 6, 2010)

oh yay Sistar is gonna release their 3rd single sometime soon (idk when tho) <3


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2010)

Nichkhun in Mnet scandal with another girl

Leave Vic alone you bastard 

He's feeding this girl aswell , must think all girls are handicapped


----------



## rice (Nov 6, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Nichkhun in Mnet scandal with another girl
> 
> Leave Vic alone you bastard
> 
> He's feeding this girl aswell , must think all girls are handicapped



makes me think of a creepy wink and a creepy smile from Nichkhun  lawl


----------



## rice (Nov 6, 2010)

Hoot MV BHS 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbkGOM457r0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 6, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Nichkhun in Mnet scandal with another girl
> 
> Leave Vic alone you bastard
> 
> He's feeding this girl aswell , must think all girls are handicapped



they moved to their home.

i'm jealous it's actually gorgeous.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> they moved to their home.
> 
> i'm jealous it's actually gorgeous.



You watch the raw vids? 

You're Singaporean Chinese right?


----------



## rice (Nov 6, 2010)

OMG rain's angel is chinese?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2010)

No i'm just assuming


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2010)

Frango said:


> Hoot MV BHS
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbkGOM457r0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



lol @ the end 

Sounded like a dying owl

also I'm awake and can't sleep now, hopefully mucore has been uploaded already


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2010)

GET ME MUCORE ON THE PHONE.

I MUST COMPLAIN ABOUT THE SHITTY CAMERAS FOR HOOT


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2010)

Also, I love the cowboy outfits.  Poor Sica looks like a stay at home mom however with her headband.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 6, 2010)

yeah I watch the raw vids (Soshified was streaming so might as well)

and yes, I'm Singaporean Chinese


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 6, 2010)

> GET ME MUCORE ON THE PHONE.
> 
> I MUST COMPLAIN ABOUT THE SHITTY CAMERAS FOR HOOT


yeah Seobb and Hyo got zoomed out.

and lul someone was hitting the whistle register 3x during Sunny's part.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2010)

> He's feeding this girl aswell , must think all girls are handicapped



I can see maybe why he does to Vic, they've been on WGM for a while, but seriously noone wants a strangers fingers in their mouth on a first date

The fangirl screamed at Sooyoung's bit again. 

I see the attention whores were in Psy's perf aswell. LOOOL Onew's like wtf is this shit

Seriously any other Girl group with Mach would be winning in the rankings, poor Rainbow.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 6, 2010)

koguryo said:


>


well it's sorta surprising but not really since bipolar disorder is very common.

i know over 20 people with the disorder


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 6, 2010)

> Khunnie0624 นิชคุณ Buck หรเวชกุล
> Actually his Solar album has a lot of good songs! I'm currently listening to "Just A Feeling". " 니가 잠든 후에" is also a good track! WOW!



oh khun. I never realized how bad your taste levels were. Solar (as an album) was kinda bad =/


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 6, 2010)

we're all surprise when idols got problem with their health haahha


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 6, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> oh khun. I never realized how bad your taste levels were. Solar (as an album) was kinda bad =/



Even though I like Taeyang I have to agree with this.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 6, 2010)

could be epic.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2010)

Theres no actual test for Bipolar disorder, doctors are known to misdiagnose.



> oh khun. I never realized how bad your taste levels were. Solar (as an album) was kinda bad =/



I don't see 2PM as having good taste in music, I remember them stating that R Kelly was the star they admired the most.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 6, 2010)

> Theres no actual test for Bipolar disorder, doctors are known to misdiagnose.


it's very uncommon for someone to be misdiagnosed as bipolar. it's when they're diagnosed as depressed rather than bipolar which is common.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Theres no actual test for Bipolar disorder, doctors are known to misdiagnose.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see 2PM as having good taste in music, I remember them stating that R Kelly was the star they admired the most.



Yeah I realized. Jaebum likes Nicki Minaj so =/ they all have bad taste


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't think many idols have a wide variety of taste in music tho.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2010)

Well you never know with them.  Some might just be pop stars cause they like performing. xD 

Poor Joon, I hope that the stress doesn't cause him to do anything drastic.  Despite his manwhoring, he's a pretty sweet guy.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 6, 2010)

KPOP needs to go to America... like all of it


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 6, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> could be epic.


aww Psy is now an uncle fan. 

but it could be epic. Taeyeon in a muscle suit, lolz.


----------



## rice (Nov 6, 2010)

anyone got videoes of OK-Bang?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 6, 2010)

ok-bang is being appreciated by BIGBANG. Cool


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _RM 12_ 



LOL I LOVE GARY & JIHYO

"If your team wins, you must tell oppa how to contact you."   

I'm sure she didn't regret cutting Yellow, she didn't have to give Gary her number then.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2010)

Well shit.  

Seohyun is starting to look sorta like Yonghwa.  Goddamn that saying. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iitb0GC7ws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 6, 2010)

> f(x) will be returning to the music scene early December with a 2nd mini-album! The album is described to one that will "surprise all f(x) fans".
> 
> The new album will contain a title song composed by both Youngjin Yoo and E-Tribe. These two are known to have created some of the biggest hits in the Korean music industry. E-Tribe has worked on songs for both SM Entertainment and other companies before, while Youngjin Yoo is a member of SME.
> 
> E-Tribe has worked on hit singles such as “*Gee*” by Girls' Generation, “U-Go-Girl” by Lee Hyo-ri, “*It's You*” by Super Junior, and “I Know” by Se7en. Meanwhile, Youngjin Yoo has worked on songs such as "Mirotic" and "Rising Sun" by DBSK as well as songs for BoA, H.O.T, Shinhwa, Fly to the Sky and S.E.S.


Never really liked fx's title songs but omg this comeback might change that. OMG the two of my favourite kpop songs were all composed by the same guy?


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 6, 2010)

is Amber coming back as well?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure we can assume so.  If she didn't, SM would have to answer to the most dangerous type of female fans.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 6, 2010)

... the fuck?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2010)

Poor Joongki, the rest of the cast of RM are such cheaters and he completely obliterated Gary's love line in 2 seconds


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 6, 2010)

yay f(x).

bad thing is pretty much every girl group is making a comeback this November/December. Except miss A and After School.

eta: oh and secret.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2010)

Seems like SM is finally giving F(x) some serious attention, about time. Mr Boogie was pretty good but other wise their mini wasn't. 

Loved this song too:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEtJUgCatfM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 7, 2010)

Someone please go out of their way and PM me when news on Amber's return pops up 
I liked their mini album, but definitely think they could do much better.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 7, 2010)

omg just imagined fx doing SMP Don't Don style, cosplaying as final fantasy characters


----------



## koguryo (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh shit, that new MBC audition thing is on or at least a really long preview is.

Edit: Fucking 2pm everywhere, if Taecyeon is a permanent MC then fuck this show


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 7, 2010)

apparently 2pm are gonna make a comeback soon enough?


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 7, 2010)

Are they really?  agh


----------



## rice (Nov 7, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> apparently 2pm are gonna make a comeback soon enough?



arnt they debuting in Japan?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 7, 2010)

taecyeon wanted to comeback by the end of the year so that's Korea. I doubt their Japan debut will be successful though, they don't favor idols as much as Korea.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2010)

Could very well be their Japanese promotions since JYP himself is working on the title song, and its suppoused to be sometime around January. 



> they don't favor idols as much as Korea.



Especially Korean idols that half ass it with promotions, and language skills.


----------



## BlackPearl9 (Nov 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNivNUd06gw[/YOUTUBE]

Seobaby's, Sunny's, and Sooyoung's English is adorkable


----------



## Hustler (Nov 7, 2010)

Never thought i'd say it but Yuri looked pretty sexy there


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 7, 2010)

@hust..TAE~~~

f(x)'s comback soon ...nice


----------



## rice (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 7, 2010)

Yay I actually can understand the Chinese vids <3

Vic is more fluent but Fei has better pronunciation.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 7, 2010)

Min talks like she has a lisp  .

Vic and Fei


----------



## koguryo (Nov 7, 2010)

Totally forgot Simon D's girlfriend was debuting this week


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 7, 2010)

lol might try for the lulz.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 7, 2010)

Kwon and Yonghwa having fun with Psy, which reminds me, after my final I gotta go out and get SNSD's and Psy's album.


----------



## rice (Nov 7, 2010)

Chalice said:


> lol might try for the lulz.



i'd totally refresh you video every 5 minutes for +1 view  i wonder if it works  anyways everyone will promote your video


----------



## koguryo (Nov 7, 2010)

YES YES YES

NO YongSeo interaction besides standing next to each other


----------



## koguryo (Nov 7, 2010)

Switching between this 축구 show and Running Man.  It was worth switching to be able to see 2pm getting owned by a bunch of U-17 Korean girls that are half their size.  Khun got nutmegged

Edit: Joongki and Yonghwa on the same team in a Women's College?  Every student now helps them


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 7, 2010)

dude... does anybody know this?


----------



## koguryo (Nov 7, 2010)

IU giving a little girl a ride on her back

Fucking adorable


----------



## Alexandritee (Nov 7, 2010)

BlackPearl9 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNivNUd06gw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Seobaby's, Sunny's, and Sooyoung's English is adorkable



That perf needed more Sunny.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 7, 2010)

Frango said:


> i'd totally refresh you video every 5 minutes for +1 view  i wonder if it works  anyways everyone will promote your video


lol
it'd be troublesome if I win though.  



John Carter of Mars said:


> dude... does anybody know this?


old pic that's been out for like who knows when. idk why this has only come out now.


and why do I get the inkling that those netizen comments are just made up by akp? idk it might be just me or something.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 7, 2010)

i get the feeling you have afeeling.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 7, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> dude... does anybody know this?



I just don't see the big deal. They look about 14-15 here or something, I guess? When I look back at my yearbook from those days, the majority of the girls look way different than they do now.

Man, if I didn't check this thread I might have a netizen-free image of Kpop. But if you want the latest news, seems you have no choice but to encounter bs


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 7, 2010)

Lol we try to stay away from the nets posts

sometimes they're interesting, however that one at least isn't the worst of them 

edit: 10 seconds through inkigayo hoot and i'm already happy.  I love the cameraman/woman who has a hyo bias.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG6txuaDKyo[/YOUTUBE]

I sorta like it better than the original.  White/half kid looks kinda awkward, I think he's from one of the bases here.  Yeah.....and I don't really like John Park, don't know why.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't know if you've watched this before but I like it. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjlGQU9nhHI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 7, 2010)

oh wow, on youtube if you look at the spotlight on the side, it's mbcaudition

and beneath it Hoot, I'll Be Back, and Can't Nobody are on the front page.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 7, 2010)

You're right!
...

What's 2PM doing there!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2010)

YG, SM and JYP seem to be involved with MBC in the search, I think thats the reason.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 7, 2010)

I think San E should be there. Not 2PM.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2010)

Its probably because right now 2PM are JYP's most popular international Kpop act. 

Anyone gonna upload a video? Im thinking about doing it but just for lulz.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 7, 2010)

Really? Which song will you choose?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2010)

Since its for the lulz probably Gee, Mister (with a dance) or Ukiss, Not Young

Seohyun was so cute and happy when SNSD won, she also showed her ring again.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 7, 2010)

Mister with a dance? That'd be pretty epic.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2010)

It'd be embarrassing as hell but since noone will ever know its okay.

Psy's perfs are becoming the highlight of all the music shows, Kwon was crazy


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 7, 2010)

Niice.
What would you do if you were chosen?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2010)

You haven't heard me sing lol, Im not very good and im not korean


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 7, 2010)

Do you say so or have you been told that?

You have to be korean to enter the contest?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't think you have to be Korean, but apparently showing your face is a must, oh korea


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 7, 2010)

I can see them judging people's appearance rather than their skills.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 7, 2010)

haha I'm not joining  I doubt I have the singing skills.

also next RM ep might be the first I'm not watching (apparently no ep next week, same for WGM which leaves me very sad) mainly cause..

Taecyeon's the guest in that ep. bleah.

if he ends up doing the punishment I'll watch for the lulz though


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2010)

The thought of Jong Kook running Taec down and making the so called "beast" idol whimper sounds good.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 7, 2010)

well it is a horrible mv

and the song is pretty lol as well


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh god.  I will fully become a KJK stan if he did that to Taec.  

I haven't really even heard his music, but I love him on RM, haha.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 7, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Oh god.  I will fully become a KJK stan if he did that to Taec.
> 
> I haven't really even heard his music, but I love him on RM, haha.



Bloody addictive

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGgrJhRjs28[/YOUTUBE]



I just wana eat up Vic , watching WGM does this to me


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 7, 2010)

@ how ridiculous he looks in the first one.  But that is really an adorable song.

and wow, the second video.  Despite his burlyness he sounds like a hopeless romantic. :ho


----------



## Hustler (Nov 7, 2010)

Hyosung got me into that song  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQD2vWsiWqo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 7, 2010)

LOL that is cute <3


----------



## Hustler (Nov 7, 2010)

So hyper and cute indeed

God so much to watch yet so much to study  . Idol athletics thingo is subbed if anyone wants to watch .


----------



## Hustler (Nov 7, 2010)

Also have you guys noticed how long Kwang's neck is?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 7, 2010)

man, kikwang has pretty weird body now that people keep pointing these things out 

makes me wonder how tall he actually is


----------



## Hustler (Nov 7, 2010)

170 cm and a Vic fan :33



> BEAST's Lee Gi Kwang admittance to liking girl group f(x) has become a topic. In MBC's broadcast of "Sunday, Sunday Night - Enthusiastic Brothers" on the 1st, Lee Gi Kwang was asked by Park Myung Soo to reveal the name of his favorite member in a girl group during the the first round "Don't Get Mad" of the "Emotions" topic.
> 
> Lee Gi Kwang says, "I admire f(x)'s Victoria" and continued to compliment, "Even though she isn't my type, she's really pretty and she gives off a pure, fresh feeling and gave me a good impression."
> 
> ...


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 7, 2010)

oh he's definitely not 170 

from the soom mv (and that's him and yoseob in hooker boots that are covered up if you ask me)  he's probably not much over 160

Yoseob looks like a kid in it at some points xD

Vic is probably taller, but nothing wrong with that :ho


----------



## Alien (Nov 7, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Also have you guys noticed how long Kwang's neck is?





Reminds me of this


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 7, 2010)

Don't know why I'm excited, but kinda want


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 7, 2010)

smh


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 7, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> smh



i knew it was antis


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2010)

Or Mnet threatened their kittens

Stupid girls. The Kangho guy does have a sketchy history tho:/


----------



## koguryo (Nov 7, 2010)

Kigwang is short, saw the dude in person.  Beast all actually look pretty short.  I think now that Vic has Khun, AJ moved onto


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 7, 2010)

I finally got a freaking Link removed


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 8, 2010)

Kahi's album delayed to next year. Can't say I didn't expect this since it's gonna be tough for her to compete against all the girl groups as a solo act.

tho idk whether to get Kara's Jumping mini or the Girls Talk album instead


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 8, 2010)

dont get Jumping...you should get Girl's Talk


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 8, 2010)

? The Korean Mini I mean, not the single.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 8, 2010)

i dont like the concept for Kr much keke
so im not getting it


----------



## koguryo (Nov 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1D-j5jEwIQ&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

I knew subscribing to their channel would pay off, why are their intro tracks always so good?  Dongwoon with another hair change


----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2010)

TOP's sister , do want


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2010)

Yay Beast.  we get to hear more Yoseob vocal win


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 8, 2010)

yes i would say Soom is better indeed


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2010)

Soom was good but Beautiful ain't bad either. Lights Go On is awesome tho, same with their mini. Scratch that this is the best mini I've heard this year, Kpop wise.


----------



## rice (Nov 8, 2010)

is beast and b2st different?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2010)

2=ee in korean so it comes out the same. I hate B2st, sounds stupid. Im pretty sure their official name is Beast now.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 8, 2010)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1D-j5jEwIQ&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]



I love it. pek


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2010)

The demanding asian wife in Vic is finally out in full force, "House, buy me a house!!"


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2010)

haha that sounds cute


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2010)

Pedo bear eyes lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2010)

she's so cute ;_;


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 8, 2010)

Beast pek

Lights go on Again omg what is this eargasm


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2010)

Lol:


Stupid MBC, no WGM for two weeks


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2010)

Eh it's probably not MBC if you ask me

they're probably starting to back up on material considering seohyun has been outside promoting lol


----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2010)

Ah Beast!!! 

Beautiful is an amazing song


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2010)

Nah fans claim they've actually skipped out stuff from each couple because the PD wants to get caught up. Its sports

Beast Mini is awesome man, I might just buy this. This is the type of style that SM should be giving to Shinee.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeh I was thinking that . Shinee could nail these types of songs .


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2010)

darned wgm pd

i need to become that pd

so i can tell yonghwa that he doesn't have to force himself to touch girls


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2010)

Cara being PD

Korea: "Wtf is this? 60 minutes of Seohyun in her bedroom changing clothes"


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2010)

Argh it makes me jump everytime Jong Kook randomly appears and they put that "SPARTA!!" scream


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2010)

Hust your name is Leo right?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2010)

Yup yup   .


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2010)

but it's notmy-OHHEYNOW IT IS


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2010)

i'm gonna have antis one day


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2010)

Some awful person took it off already, all that hard work


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 8, 2010)

Antis? They'll be annihilated.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2010)

don't worry, it's always saved


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2010)

and random, is leessang in any of their mvs?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2010)

In who's MV's?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2010)

their own xD

i'm just browsing youtube and i haven't really seen gary at all


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2010)

Gary and Gil were in this one:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_KMFehOpVY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2010)

oh damn awesome

i wanted to see them so i could distinguish gary's rapping more 

it's so unexpected from his running man image XD


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2010)

Both their images are so different, I still can't get my head round how a guy like Gil got Park Jungah.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2010)

holy wow searched for her

that is a weird but amazing pair @_@


----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2010)

Gil's personality must be top notch


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2010)

Apparently he promised to love her forever when they met, and everytime she got dumped Gil was always there for her. I guess she got sick of guys not treating her properly and just decided to be with him. Persistance really does work sometimes


----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2010)

I see where Gary gets his persistence from


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2010)

LOL 

man i love gary and ji hyo.  i can't get over them


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2010)

Unfortunately in Gary's case I really don't see it working

The game where they smudged him still makes me laugh, in the end he was disappointed not because they played a trick on him but because Ji Hyo had touched his cheek as a trick aswell.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeh I love it when they make it all suspenseful and Gary says some stupid shit


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2010)

Everyone: "Jihyo are you good at anything?"

Gary: "Sarang"

He's so smitten, she's just awkward around him. Im beginning to like Ji Hyo alot more aswell, her arguing is really childish and cute.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2010)

Haha also mentioned somewhere that Jihyo is his ideal . Must be really awkward for her indeed


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 8, 2010)

so KARA will be in a reality show called URAKARA...anice


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2010)

So apparently now there are claims that Kangho's dad is a gang member, geez this is gonna get ugly.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 8, 2010)

uhoh.

Anyway I wished Beast promoted another track on the mini instead of Beautiful, they had better tracks.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2010)

I think I like Lightless the most.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 8, 2010)

i don't even know anymore ;___;

This whole things just getting so crazy, I....I....I can't even deal with this. Fuck, as a fan of Co ed, this whole thing is just so messed.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2010)

Its getting kinda scary if anything, people keep coming out of the woodwork claiming they knew him and that he was famous around their school as a bully. Idk maybe he was a bully but not anymore? Its the rape accusations that are worrying, if his dad is a gangster then the girls retracting their statements in tears sounds dodgy as hell:/


----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2010)

I like Beautiful the best


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 9, 2010)

ahh no WGM this week >.<


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 9, 2010)

^ Just as planned.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2010)

Atleast running man will be subbed but it'll be the Yuri episode


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 9, 2010)

Hehehe.  I can't wait :ho


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 9, 2010)

hi all^^
ı really fall in love No Min Woo's song trap recently o.O
(from his drama My girlfriend is Gumiho) ı keep listening it,and when ı stop my music player ıt keep singing on my head o.o


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2010)

They actually made her "WAH" as a ringtone lol , damn sones


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2010)

I saw RDR had the Yuri ringtone, I think I might just use it on my phone.


> ı really fall in love No Min Woo's song trap recently



Okay is it just me or does some of that song sound exactly like Rude Boy by Rihanna?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 9, 2010)

lol sones are really hardcore.

in other news, managed to find someone willing to trade his Seohyun Hoot Photocard for my Yuri one. yay.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 9, 2010)

kara's mini is out.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2010)

Unsurprisingly the Japanese version sounds much better.

Jumping K MV:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwaXk-Xbzvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 9, 2010)

yeah their japanese releases sound much better than their korean ones (of the same songs I mean) so far but most of their stuff has sounded more jpop than kpop (for me).


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2010)

Seems like no Kara or SNSD for Kohaku, however NYC the biggest fail on the planet will be invited, JE really are plugging their fail


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 9, 2010)

oh well that sucks.  i was excited cause the NHK is easier to find over here than most other channels...

brb, making time machine so we can go back to SMAP days


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 9, 2010)

if anyone here is too lazy to find DDL for Jumping mini album..go to my profile lol

and also BEAST Lights Go on Again


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 9, 2010)

how epic...my friend got this today~~
 and I'll be getting of the card for free


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 9, 2010)

omg lucky 

also, i wonder why they didn't seem to put much production value into jumping

i mean of course they looked amazing like they always do, but only really the song was good


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 9, 2010)

infamous lyn performances reuploaded in high quality by monmon


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 9, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> infamous lyn performances reuploaded in high quality by monmon


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2010)

> i mean of course they looked amazing like they always do, but only really the song was good



Typical DSP, SS501 always have mediocre mv's aswell.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 9, 2010)

true, the only decent one they had was their LAST one.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2010)

Was love like this in the last album or the one before?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2010)

Damn you Tony An, damn you.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 9, 2010)

haha yah Tony An said he would date Gyuri lolol >.<


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2010)

He has good taste


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2010)

But Tony An is her ideal guy, this isn't fair

Stupid Tony An with a face that looks like an old Micky Yoochun.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2010)

He is?? that sucks  He's like 9 years older than her so meh


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2010)

Lol all the idols that come back from military service can't wait to talk about the girls they've been fapping over for the last two years.

Poor Eunhyuk must have been on SH too.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2010)

It must be so boring though . No porn , everyone around you has a penis  .

Thank god I wasn't born in Korea or Singapore


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2010)

No wonder they fight over photobooks in the military. Wasn't it Taewoo that stole a poster of Yuri? I wonder what he did while looking at it?

Yoon Jong Shin is perving on IU on SH, the old man seems smitten.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2010)

There was another famous actor on SH who was obsessed with Sica . He had to get it and run since he fell in love with the poster , these guys must have it so tough


----------



## koguryo (Nov 9, 2010)

Korean soldiers get paid about 50 US dollars a month, that's gotta be even worse.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2010)

Do you have to do yours Kog?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2010)

Taewoo told a story about one of the members of his unit getting a nosebleed while watching SNSD do the panty revealing kick in ITNW, pervs


----------



## koguryo (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm a US citizen and I'm not in a Korean family registry cuz my mom was adopted so I don't have to worry about it.  And apparently if you're studying to become a doctor, you don't have to do the service.  Other methods to avoid service are the MC Mong thing(backfired), or winning a gold medal at the olympics


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2010)

Idk sometimes I think military service would be interesting, but two years is way too long.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2010)

Changmin said a similar story on SGB lol

I thought you only do it after you pass your 30's but I realised Kangin is already in the military hmm .

Singapore has the same rule , my friend dodged it so he can't go back now lol


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2010)

Lol I think it was Changmin, my memory sucks.

Military duty must be performed between 18-30 in Korea, most idols go in to it late because they're too busy training. But theres cases like Kangin and Joo Ji Hoon that had no other choice but to join the military so they could save their image.

Leeteuk and Heechul will be up for duty soon, the thought of Heechul in the army is hilarious. He will bring epic lulz to the military.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 9, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Korean soldiers get paid about 50 US dollars a month, that's gotta be even worse.



Well since it's a mandatory draft, everything is taken care of at least though?  When you do those two years they literally have all your rooms and bare necessities set right?   And if you get injured?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2010)

Lol! what? Miss A debuted this year , Kara has been consistent over almost 4 years .

Congrats to WG . My poor Secret


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 9, 2010)

it's never legit with JYP around!  *insert sneaky taec*


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2010)

A bunch of stans making fake profiles to vote and anti's ganging up on SNSD, its hard to take such polls seriously. Apparently it was multi voting per person, so it was a case of who can stay up late and keep voting for a useless poll.



> personally, i feel like BEG are very overrated as vocalists. imo, only jea and narsha are the only ones worth talking about. gain is atrociously overrated and so is miryo, to an extent.



Lol Omona. And from a 2Pm stan aswell.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2010)

That comment


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 9, 2010)

oh god

i can in all shapes and forms understand SNSD being beaten in a poll.

it's just sad when people can expect to win through honesty, srsly.  

what i find weird: 2ne1 lost to AS
Kara lost to Miss A
WG had a very large margin of a win after being virtually inactive for the past forever


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 9, 2010)

lol wtf @ that. BEG are probs the most talented girl group out there right now

I expected SNSD to lose anyway. butthurt fans would've ganged up on it and voted for the opposite group.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2010)

Im guessing here but I would bet that alot of the fans of other girl groups probably joined up to defeat SNSD.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 9, 2010)

Can't we all just 

GET ALONG T_T

oh i see you edited to say it was a multi voter

nvm, it was a battle of the bots in the end


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 9, 2010)

if you guys are talking about the Mnet vote then..they are bias...( i dont really care when it come to Mnet ranking )


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 9, 2010)

lol I'm surprised by the amount of hate the BEG receive in omona.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2010)

It should be popular girl group, not best. I love Wondergirls but they're a bare bones group.

Nvm omona, their brains have fried from all that fapping to Taemin.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 9, 2010)

meh 2pm are stans are butthurt over BEG lately cause KNetizens love BEG more and a lot of controversy and hate was directed at 2pm when Gain lost to them.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2010)

2PM stans do have to deal with alot of crap but how can anyone call Miryo overrated? Thats offensive in so many ways. I hate how some fans claim BEG sexed themselves up to get popular when the same argument could be used against them, that all their oppas do is show their 6 packs.

And Gain deserved to win hands down.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 9, 2010)

lol yeah. Honestly I told the guy to tell me when T-ara actually writes their own music cause he said T-ara worked harder, wtf!?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2010)

No offence to T-ara but Mnet promoted the crap out of them and gave them fame on a platter while BEG had to work their asses off for years to get the same success. 

Nvm I just read his/her comment, doesn't have a clue about anything, don't know what she's on but im sure its crack.



> i feel like they're weaker "idols" than t-ara



In what way are BEG weaker than any group?


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 10, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol wtf @ that. BEG are probs the most talented girl group out there right now



Preach.

Sound G. is an amazing album, I can't count the number of times I've listened to both discs.


Distracted me from my original post. Anywhere know have the link to this performance?


----------



## rice (Nov 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xalAJyViZCQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rice (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 10, 2010)

This is an interesting yet rare clip of Into The New World


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 10, 2010)

Frango said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xalAJyViZCQ[/YOUTUBE]



Thanks Frango, you're the best.

lol@Minzy's outfit. It's very... avant-_en_ garde!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 10, 2010)

KARA - JUMPING comeback MBC Music Core  on 20 November


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 10, 2010)

? That late!? Aren't they making all their comebacks this week?

unless MuCore is cancelled this weekend like WGM for whatever the hell MBC is showing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 10, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> This is an interesting yet rare clip of Into The New World


----------



## Hustler (Nov 10, 2010)

Frango said:


>



2pm? do not want!


----------



## koguryo (Nov 10, 2010)

Korean finals ended today but started a Korean Culture course online.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvOMkxdkGsA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 10, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Korean finals ended today but started a Korean Culture course online.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvOMkxdkGsA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



It was a nice, simple teaser. I hope the actual music video has more choregraphy than the teaser


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2010)

Dongwoon looks like he's from Iran.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 10, 2010)

i only buy physical copies unless it's alex day cause then im just a lazy douche

so yeah, and i've never met anyone who buys off itunes or anything


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 10, 2010)

*can't view omona, allkpop, etc.*

my net went nuts and I can't access facebook too bleah. This forum's one of the sites I can actually access.

and nobody I know buys stuff online mainly cause there's no online shop for us to download etc.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't just mean Kpop, I mean overall. Itunes is some what fairer but still they take way too large a cut.

Talking of Apple, I want to get a new MP3 player, any ideas? Ipod touch does look nice but I don't use Itunes at all. And im not sure about Apple, I only bought an Ipod once and the hard drive failed quite quickly.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 10, 2010)

Sony Walkman


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2010)

Is that what you have Sasori?

Web browsing does sound good but really I just want a mp3 player with a decent screen resolution, good sound quality and memory for all those MV's I will be filling it up with.


----------



## Alien (Nov 10, 2010)

Does SBS’s “Strong Heart“ get subbed ?


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 10, 2010)

Alien said:


> Does SBS?s ?Strong Heart? get subbed ?



this image


----------



## Alien (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool, thanks Caewoo


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 10, 2010)

wantget Happy Together with Seohyun 

edit: the show, not the rest of my life


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 10, 2010)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvOMkxdkGsA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



It's so awesome. I really liked it <3 <3


2NE1's performance was pretty cool as well. I expected nothing less.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 10, 2010)

KARA - Jumping Single(Japanese Ver.) DDL is now on my profile ^^


----------



## Ters (Nov 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]xvZaSJTe0g8[/YOUTUBE]

Check out a parody video my friends made.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 10, 2010)

LOL that was pretty damn good. 

I felt horrible for laughing at "Oppa, the cancer!" though.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2010)

Wtf was that at the end

The song's not bad at all, and the mv is hilarious. Korea really has made a mockery of cancer


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2010)

How did I miss this?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGsv76iV1p8[/YOUTUBE]
Thats some lazy ass composing.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 10, 2010)

I wasn't even aware of that other song.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2010)

GD- G market:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADlrtwGuLCg[/YOUTUBE]
I hope BB songs aren't like this, this is all kinds of bad.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 10, 2010)

lol I already posted that before and even downloaded the mashup on my ipod.


omg dat parody


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 10, 2010)

lmao apparently the caption reads "long live the Communist party"


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 10, 2010)

South Korea, stop being a bitch and conservative.


----------



## BlackPearl9 (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Ters (Nov 11, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> South Korea, stop being a bitch and conservative.



You have a long way to go if you want that to happen.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 11, 2010)

I really like Big Bang's kind of music. A friend suggested I listen to 4 Minute (I've only heard Hot Issue) and 2NE1. I also like SS501 (maybe because I'm an asian drama addict). 

What do you suggest I listen to?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 11, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I really like Big Bang's kind of music. A friend suggested I listen to 4 Minute (I've only heard Hot Issue) and 2NE1. I also like SS501 (maybe because I'm an asian drama addict).
> 
> What do you suggest I listen to?



SNSD, T-ara, KARA, 4minute, Co-Ed, Sistar

IU, BEAST, miss A, Secret, Rainbow, g.na, Younha


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you~


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 11, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I really like Big Bang's kind of music. A friend suggested I listen to 4 Minute (I've only heard Hot Issue) and 2NE1. I also like SS501 (maybe because I'm an asian drama addict).
> 
> What do you suggest I listen to?



You were a fan of both my suggestions, right? And you're supposed to be sleeping


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 11, 2010)

Caelus said:


> You were a fan of both my suggestions, right? And you're supposed to be sleeping



You're the friend to whom I was referring.

And when I said sleeping, that was code for "Watching my asian drama since it's so good." I'll be sleeping soon, as it's 1:12 AM.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 11, 2010)

I know I'm the one you were referring to, making sure you loved 2NE1 and 4minute. But mostly the former.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 11, 2010)

.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 11, 2010)

lol were you the one I sent all those Super Junior links to


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 11, 2010)

I just looked at our VMs.

Yes, you were.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 11, 2010)

Then I can't suggest you go check out Super Junior 


Check out Beast/B2st though, they're sorta like Big Bang lite 

edit: and CNBlue's pretty good too


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 11, 2010)

I never really got around to watching Super Junior links that you sent me. Or maybe I did and forgot.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2010)

Secret , BEG and Beast definitely!


----------



## rice (Nov 11, 2010)

i recommend all of them.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 11, 2010)

Any specific songs from them, or are they all good?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 11, 2010)

oh new member? ahhaha welcome


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 11, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I never really got around to watching Super Junior links that you sent me. Or maybe I did and forgot.




oic 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 you should really check them out 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just don't listen to anything they've done pre-2009 

*Spoiler*: __ 



They kinda sucked then 

*Spoiler*: __ 



But you should definity listen to Neorago/It's You 

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's my fucking jam :ho



















LegendaryBeauty said:


> Any specific songs from them, or are they all good?



Actually, of the ones Hustler listed, they're all pretty good.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 11, 2010)

Beast-내 여자친구를 부탁해(Say No)
Beast-Easy(Sincere Ver.)
Beast-Oasis
BEG-하필이면
BEG-Abracadabra(for the sexy)
BEG-L.O.V.E.
Super Junior-Sorry Sorry
Super Junior-너라고(It's You)
Super Junior M-Super Girl


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 11, 2010)

> Just don't listen to anything they've done pre-2009
> 
> They kinda sucked then



um,           what?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you all. I'll try and frequent this thread for those who share my love o' Korean music. pek


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 11, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> um,           what?



woops, kinda came out wrong... sort of 


Personally, I just find that in terms of international/wide appeal, their music wasn't that strong until Sorry Sorry came out.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 11, 2010)

i'll take wonder boy, u, twins, dont don, etc over pretty much any of their newer songs

suju was best when it was all 13

now suju just makes me sad

i miss kibum ;A;


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 11, 2010)

lol apparently he's rumored to be in their fifth album but yeah, it's hard to relate SuJu to any number less than thirteen. 

I really hope they do perform all on one stage one last time before Leeteuk goes off to the army though. I know it's just completely unrealistic but if they did...


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2010)

> Bopeep
> Frankly speaking, 2PM wihtout Khun and Taec, the rest could have been a 2nd tier boy band like Beast or MBLAQ or even F.CUZ. Idol's look & personality are central to popularity and success as far as KPOP is concerned!


Never have a post made me rage like this one . I wana shoot AKP down .


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 11, 2010)

lol. A kpop band finds no success unless girls go gaga over them. They're music can be decent, but they have to have those two attributing their groups whether they have 2-3 members to win the audience over that way. 
It's sad but true, idol groups are their to win appeal physically... music wise i think yg makes an effort to win the favor of both qualities by the fans.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 11, 2010)

Never got the impression Taec was popular. Pretty sure a large majority of the Hottest still remaining are Khun-biased.

Beast > 2PM but I'd say both MBLAQ and 2PM are pretty even (talent wise).


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2010)

Beast has already surpassed 2pm by FAR in actual talent.  Yeah sure they can't exactly flip each other around, but at least they wouldn't look sloppy as hell when they attempt it, I bet. 

2nd tier? Only in deluded fangirls.


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 11, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I never really got around to watching Super Junior links that you sent me. Or maybe I did and forgot.



link me those


----------



## koguryo (Nov 11, 2010)

Well I fucking did it.

Me: I like you.  This is hard to do in Korean.
Her: Thank You, I sort of can't think right now.
Me:

I know what that means


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2010)

I guess she didn't realise you liked her? Hope it works out man, atleast it wasn't a no.

Lol 2PM being 2nd tier without Khun and Taec, without Junsu they'd be a wreck. Taec only became popular after Jay left and for the wrong reasons, most of 2PM's popularity has been manufactured by JYP and Hottest and now they're trying to make us believe that Japan is interested in them. Beast has already surpassed them.

And Congrats to Psy.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 11, 2010)

She likes me too, it's just that it was kind of surprising and it kinda came outta nowhere but it is Pepero Day.  I think the reasons are that I'd be her first foreigner and I'm enlisting in the military next year so......fuck.  I can't meet her tomorrow either because she's meeting up with her friends  And I'm going to my Mom's place this weekend so I won't be seeing her for a while

On-topic: Taec only became popular because he ripped his shirt that one time and then it got to his head.......


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2010)

Not gonna lie, Taec was my favorite for a while when I liked 2pm. 
He seemed like a fun guy, probably still is.  It's just really lame how repulsively bad 2pm as a whole now is, and how manufactured they are to fangirls.  

To even this out JYP should give WG stripper poles every performance! :ho


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2010)

I liked Junho , thought he was funny and naive  .

In before Eno kills us both


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 11, 2010)

lol I like Khun D:

but not because he's talented or anything of course.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 11, 2010)

damn g.na is coming back to Singapore again D: and I can't go to that one.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2010)

Lol Taec was one of my favourite male idols till Heartbeat. Wild Bunny showed him to be a cool guy, dorky and silly but good natured. But then he tried way too hard to become cool, only to come off as obnoxious and really arrogant. And the whole TaecxYoona stuff is replusive. Not to mention all that shirt ripping on the treadmill.

As for Junho, I've never really cared for him much, he always did name drop quite abit in attempts to get attention but he seemed harmless. Since Jay's conference I can't stand him, even if he didn't like Jay he really should have done the right thing and just keep silent like the rest. But instead he came off as cruel, incredibly douchey and according to fan accounts sadistic. Not to mention all the whinging about when his "Time" is gonna come.



> I liked Junho , thought he was funny and naive



He's kind of funny but not naive, he obviously didn't like Jay yet didn't mind using his name to get sympathy for himself.

Lol I really come off as a hater, sorry to the Hottest here


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2010)

win gyuri sig is win @_@ <3


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2010)

I was just told my Yonghwa poster has been shipped, looool I forgot I even ordered it

Im gonna put it on my door:33

@nude: The girl sure knows how to work a camera:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5mZgXwC8KI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2010)

Gorgeous like always. @_@


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2010)

I forgot they always douse the guests in water.  I think I'm going to love Happy Together.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2010)

Cara have you listened to either Beast or Kara's mini's yet?

Poor Seohyun, they go crazy when the douse the hosts thoXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2010)

I actually haven't considering how busy I've been. 

I haven't even heard all of Soshis.  I'm seriously behind. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2010)

Hoot is decent. I keep listening to Snowy Wish, and imagining them all dressed as Santa running around opening presents and playing in the snow.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2010)

Well whats the best stuff in Beast and Kara's?  That way I can skip through. :ho

Also don't worry about Seohyun, I'm sure she froze up cuz she liked Yuri's attention.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2010)

Daw that was cute. :33

That is a pretty good way to put a spin on wedding dress, you never know, maybe Taeyang was really watchin the guy get married and just flipped it for safety. :ho

The lead girl was hilarious btw.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 11, 2010)

lol maybe, he did say he's never dated a girl before, nothing about guys


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2010)

If I had to put a bet on it I'd say the one who enjoys lollipops in BB is G Dragon.



> Well whats the best stuff in Beast and Kara's? That way I can skip through



Honestly all of Beast's mini is good. Other than Burn I like Kara's mini too, the songs are abit cutesy tho.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd say both minis are solid but my personal favorite out of the 10 tracks is Kara's Love Is.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 11, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Not gonna lie, Taec was my favorite for a while when I liked 2pm.
> He seemed like a fun guy, probably still is.  It's just really lame how repulsively bad 2pm as a whole now is, and how manufactured they are to fangirls.
> 
> *To even this out JYP should give WG stripper poles every performance! :ho*


oh god yes please

sohee can learn and then use it when she marries me


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2010)

Being married to Sohee would be luzy, she'd sit there staring as if you just asked her the square root of 250.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Lol I really come off as a hater, sorry to the Hottest here



Where?


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Being married to Sohee would be luzy, she'd sit there staring as if you just aksed her the square root of 250.


and i'd love it


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2010)

There must be some Hottest here?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> There must be some Hottest here?



None


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 11, 2010)

i am no longer a hottest

they've fallen too far


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2010)

Lol one of the best/funniest parts of SGB

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5gi-rb49Q4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2010)

That smiley


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm glad there aren't Hottest here. I can hate Taecyeon freely.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> That smiley



That fucking scared me


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 11, 2010)

lol gp basic

i forgot they existed


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 11, 2010)

lol I'll be there from GP Basic...( sound slike some songs would come from 4min )


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2010)

How can you forget the group that gave so many 45 year old korean men the reason to fap live?:/

The song starts out like You and I.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The song starts out like You and I.



Yeh lol actually even in the middle it sounds like it . Park Bom 

What's their average age anyway?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 11, 2010)

Lol gp basic, that scared me cause they looked so much older

Also rainbow goodbye stage 

Isn't their average age around 14? The rapper's 12 tho


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2010)

The top 2 pics looked like Vic and Sulli , I freaked


----------



## April (Nov 11, 2010)

Isak called Tiffany from Arairrang (if that's how you spell it)
DL link:
Link removed

She's just too adorable.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 12, 2010)

Tiffany!!!!! Love her SWEET, ANGELIC VOICE!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 12, 2010)

I"M EFFING GETTING THIS!~~~


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 12, 2010)

i have no clue what that says because i dont know moonspeak


----------



## koguryo (Nov 12, 2010)

Best day ever, that is all


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 12, 2010)

too sexy for Korea~~~..damn them


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 12, 2010)

i blame hyuna for all the regulations


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Best day ever, that is all



We can guess the rest lol.

Damn Korea, they're gonna make their music dull to look at.


I guess it can be horrible if your a host in a crappy bar that survives on sexual favours, but I don't see anything so wrong with girl group members going to have some fun with guys, even if they're paying them.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 12, 2010)

I hope someone burns 2pm when they rip their shirts off , such double standards  .

Now I honestly understand why guys in the Korean military go crazy over posters .

Kamilia forever


----------



## Hustler (Nov 12, 2010)

Running man is subbed , Yuri episode  but I like the concept

Honestly why do they never get Sooyoung n variety shows? 

I didn't know Wouter liked guys


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 12, 2010)

lol wouter doesn't identify as gay, he's just open with how he feels  for both genders.  He goes out with chicks though

also yay can't wait till I'm home for RM, just another class to go.  And tbh I can see RM going through all of snsd seeing as it likes inviting one or two people each week, so eventually they won't be able to keep asking yonghwa back. XD

I wanna see hyo on it bad, I can imagine her being ruthless :ho

I also wanna see yg members, seeing if they have any hidden talents  (not 7, but you guys know what I mean)


----------



## Hustler (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh lol

Seob on running man would be amazing , she'd verbally slam all of em down pek . Yong is pretty damn awesome though , I would love it if they made him a permanent member or even Daesung (FO ftw!)

YG would be pretty darn interesting indeed but they barely do variety , Daesung and Seungri would kill it verbally . G-d is just G-d , his swagger is just amazing , Taeyang would be decent too .

2ne1 hmm I could imagine them all doing pretty well except Bom


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 12, 2010)

Lol 2ne1 on rm... You'd see boms red or cl's blonde from anywhere, though I can imagine Dara & minzy being fast.

Seohyun would be really ineteresting to watch. However I would try throwig myself in the screen the moment Sparta Kook appeared.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 12, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Lol 2ne1 on rm... You'd see boms red or cl's blonde from anywhere, though I can imagine Dara & minzy being fast.
> 
> Seohyun would be really ineteresting to watch. However I would try throwig myself in the screen the moment Sparta Kook appeared.



Bom doesn't strike me as an athletic type at all lol . 

I just can't picture Seob in a hide and seek game  , I know she'd surprise me like always but it's just hard to picture someone as reserved as her in running man . 

They should go for Miss A, Beast and Secret since all 3 are hyper/athletic and fairly new


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 12, 2010)

Eah pretty much.  But what I like about rm is that they can choose anyone since it doesn't depend on guests for interactions since it has such a great cast.  They can put anyone on a team for the night and still have a great episode :ho


----------



## Hustler (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeh I know , the cast is so freaking amazing! I thought nothing  could beat FO lol  . It's kinda sad how Joong ki is not there every week , I don't want people leaving like IY  .

Ohyeh watch T-ara playgirls , one of the guy is so mean to Hyomin and she calls him the bulldog  . He's so annoying though .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 12, 2010)

Hust, Joong Ki's back permanently already since filming for his drama is over ^_^

yeah RM has a really strong cast. though I hope they ask some others instead of just idols like they have been recently or at least instead of just asking idols from really popular groups.

Wouldn't mind seeing one of the Secret girls on RM, Zinger would tear it up. Or they could ask Bora (SISTAR) who's an amazingly fast runner.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 12, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Ohyeh watch T-ara playgirls , one of the guy is so mean to Hyomin and she calls him the bulldog  . He's so annoying though .


Links? :ho


Rain's Angel said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing one of the Secret girls on RM, Zinger would tear it up. Or they could ask Bora (SISTAR) who's an amazingly fast runner.



Zinger could live up to her name.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 12, 2010)

There's only 4 parts for RM16 lol. At least for downloaded files (450P i mean).


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 12, 2010)

yeah but without that last part the rest of the video may combine where the audio and video messes up


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 12, 2010)

? It worked fine for me lol. Just 4 parts combined (for ep 16 I mean) and the whole ep works.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 12, 2010)

D: wierd

you didn't have anything cut off near the end?


----------



## Alien (Nov 12, 2010)

Something must have gone wrong during the unrarring. Try doing it again Cara.

*IU goes horseback riding for online game, “Alicia”*


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh no, that's not it

if you go to isubs they link you to their mediafire folders to download each file

so you have to manually download every .001-.005 part seperately

.005 wasn't uploaded


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2010)

Am I the only one who uses Daily Motion?

Can't wait for Yuri to go "WAAAHHH"

I hope Joongki comes back too, he's like the only guy who has a brain on the show.


----------



## rice (Nov 12, 2010)

where can i watch Hello Baby subbed?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2010)

Perfume's new song is so addictive, also Kara is climbing up Oricon, yay.

Korea has been talking to much bull and smelling up the place, Yong to the rescue:


----------



## Alien (Nov 12, 2010)

Jung Yonghwa and IU to become parents for “2010 Love Sharing Concert”

SBS will be holding their 11th “2010 Love Sharing Concert” on November 14th in celebration of their 20th anniversary.

SNSD’s Yoona will be taking the place of f(x)’s Sulli by MCing for the event alongside “Inkigayo” MCs, Jung Yonghwa and Jo Kwon.
*
The “Heroes” team and CNBLUE led by Jung Yonghwa participated earlier in a special ‘love sharing’ activity for the concert on October 29th by visiting a disabled infant home and acting as ‘one day’ parents to the children there. This special footage will be shown during the concert.*

In addition, the line-up for the concert which will be airing in place of Inkigayo this week includes VOS, 2PM, Rainbow, miss A, Ga-In’s goodbye stage, 2NE1′s “Can’t Nobody“, and B2ST’s first ever performance for their comeback, “Lights Go On Again” and “Beautiful.”



I must see this. Please link me as soon as it's out


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2010)

Finished RM:

Yuri will forever be the girl who went "WAAAH":
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtWjkARXZcM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



Man Jihyo was really good in this episode, I loved how she negotiated her way out of Kook's clutches and her owning Gwang Soo was hilarious




Also how the hell is Nicole friends with so many Idols? She even knows Jaejoong? Damn her ageyo is god tier.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 12, 2010)

Excellent, they fixed the file problem.  I'm about to watch it. :ho

edit: excellent, Jihyo x Gary fo lyfe. 


*Spoiler*: _rm_ 



LOL I'M MAD YURI SEEMS TO BE GETTING THESE GUESSES RIGHT


----------



## Hustler (Nov 12, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Links? :ho
> 
> 
> Zinger could live up to her name.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 12, 2010)

Excellente. :ho

Also poor Yuri.  This RM challenge was especially harsh.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2010)

They were ruthless, but its most interesting Yuri has been in agesXD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 12, 2010)

lol yuri

i need to watch running man but supernatural is taking up my time


----------



## Hustler (Nov 12, 2010)

I love Suk Jin , he's so ruthless


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 12, 2010)

hahaha Yuri...awesome


----------



## koguryo (Nov 12, 2010)

I fucking loved this girl in Superstar K and I was pissed off when she was eliminated.  But I'm so happy she got to do this.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Finished RM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was definitely one of the funniest episodes because of this. 

JiHyo was seriously the best female choice they could have made for this crew.  She really knows how to work her way around the guys. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



When she threw her shoe at Gwang Soo and the face he made


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 12, 2010)

omg Enno I am in platonic love with you


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 13, 2010)

mnet


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 13, 2010)

i mean that was kinda expected


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 13, 2010)

so are there actual gp basic fans out there?


----------



## rice (Nov 13, 2010)

school boys.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 13, 2010)

thats about it ahahha

--- 
nice Double 0 Gundam Frango~


----------



## rice (Nov 13, 2010)

thanks ichi


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 13, 2010)

I have trouble picking my bias in Rainbow =/

I've been loving their goodbye stages so far, shame Mach wasn't as popular as A.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 13, 2010)

Have any of you watched the variety show Heroes? I saw a preview for it at the end of an episode of Running Man. What's it about?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 13, 2010)

Heroes is okay, I've watched the first three or four episodes.  Basically the girls just compete each week to get on a certain team to earn certain things towards the end like the good shower, etc

it's hard to explain since the episodes I watched were virtually pointless, though it's a really fun show


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah, I just saw Narsha Abracadabra with a soccerball, and was immediately interested.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 13, 2010)

You should see the one where she did Abracadabra with a Chimpanzee.

I honestly would watch it if I wasn't following both WGM and Running Man.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2010)

Heroes is okay, the cast is pretty good but the show itself is pointless. I'd watch it more but the subs are all over the palce.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah, their "official" sub team has only released episode 3.  

They started about the same time as RM, and isubs has released 7 episodes + one collab

and they've only sped up XD

Truthfully this really just reflects the show quality


----------



## Hustler (Nov 13, 2010)

I only watched Heroes for IU , then it got boring


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 13, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Yeah, their "official" sub team has only released episode 3.
> 
> They started about the same time as RM, and isubs has released 7 episodes + one collab
> 
> ...



yeah that's pretty much true.

tho I imagine shows with lots of dialogue (heroes kinda falls into this category) are probably a hell to translate and time for subs.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 13, 2010)

so apparently After School's gonna comeback on Dec 2nd.

idk what you're doing Pledis, making OC and AS clash isn't very smart =/


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 13, 2010)

wait so OC are basically gonna be doing double promotions? 


Why is everybody overworking their idols (even more) now?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 13, 2010)

guess so? Unless OC are only gonna promote for 2 weeks, which is kinda dumb?

Poor Lizzy tho she's studying for exams at the same time, gurl is massively overworked.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2010)

Does anyone here like Orange Caramel?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 13, 2010)

hahah OC, yes kinda...there song sound like Jpop...that Magical Girls one...
well anyway looking forward to their new song


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 13, 2010)

I wasn't big on their first song.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 13, 2010)

I like watching their performances, at least one of them looks like they're ready to kill someone


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 13, 2010)

i liked them

lizzy was flawless in the mv for magic girl


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 13, 2010)

lol I love how the article has nothing to do with the title but all the comments in omona are still raging over that one line.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 13, 2010)

lol big bang

figures


----------



## rice (Nov 13, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> lol I love how the article has nothing to do with the title but all the comments in omona are still raging over that one line.



 **


----------



## rice (Nov 13, 2010)

watching MBC star auditions


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2010)

Thats not even a surprise since I thought they were gonna come back in December.


No awards for CNBlue I guess, Rookie cannot go to Teen Top or someshit. I guess 2PM will win everything


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm still waiting for when antis are going to flip out about SNSD not being affected by any of this outfit stuff yet.


----------



## Alien (Nov 13, 2010)

^

Lol nice ava


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 13, 2010)

haha Jess...cute sa~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 13, 2010)

CNBLUE should be sweeping all the rookie awards, there really isn't any competition against them. MAMA is even less appealing than before.

also OC is kinda cute.

and Nude's new ava is cute haha


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 13, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I'm still waiting for when antis are going to flip out about SNSD not being affected by any of this outfit stuff yet.


old ava

nice


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 13, 2010)

this avy is always entertaining 

i want a fun one but i can't find anything new that i wanna use


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 13, 2010)

a seohyun ava is always fun


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 13, 2010)

INACCURATE 

I BET HE SAW JO KWON OR SOMETHING

DAMN YOU YONG


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 13, 2010)

haha Sweet Potato couple xD


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2010)

Btw Ichi Kara were no 2 on Oricon today. Tho you probably knew before Oricon did.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 13, 2010)

ya ^^ ya know
thanks for telling me though xD


----------



## Hustler (Nov 14, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> this avy is always entertaining
> 
> i want a fun one but i can't find anything new that i wanna use


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 14, 2010)

too much to edit out in that!


----------



## rice (Nov 14, 2010)

> Elle Girl Celeb Interview
> 
> Seohyun
> 
> ...


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 14, 2010)

We all know her true intentions for wanting to go to a hot spring.  [/necessaryseohyunsexualityjoke]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 14, 2010)

lol cara

if only you stayed on skype


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 14, 2010)

lol I don't even know how i'm still awake now

I'm falling asleep at my keys here


----------



## koguryo (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow SBS, the video and sound are out of sync on TV

Edit: I take that back, it was only out of sync for "Lights Go On Again" it's alright for "Beautiful"


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 14, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> lol I don't even know how i'm still awake now
> 
> I'm falling asleep at my keys here


you are missing comedy gold here

if only


----------



## Sasori (Nov 14, 2010)

Am I missing anyone?


----------



## Sasori (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh dam I ran out at Koguryo. Had a good run there.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm liking miss A a lot lately.  They don't break when one member is missing. :33


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 14, 2010)

omg Beast's choreo is a pile of lulz but I don't care, this song is so addicting pek and still better than I'll Be Back so w/e


----------



## Hustler (Nov 14, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> omg Beast's choreo is a pile of lulz but I don't care, this song is so addicting pek and still better than I'll Be Back so w/e



YES!! so friking amazing 

Their random dances are fuckwin!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2010)

Beast choreo was lulz

I see Junhyung has been dressed like Leon from Resident Evil 4.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## rice (Nov 14, 2010)

damn it sasori im still underaged


----------



## Alien (Nov 14, 2010)

.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 14, 2010)

I just watched Beast's Beautiful

Man, that's really what you want all male groups to be <33 just a big load of fun.


----------



## Alien (Nov 14, 2010)

SInger IU recently teamed up with the production of the Japanese anime “Yumeiro Patissiere” to sing a Korean version of the show’s theme song.

The short clip shows IU wearing a cute chef’s outfit, along with some cuts from the anime itself.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXO3zSLY13k&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 14, 2010)

never has there been as many people HNGRHing at the same time

jesus iu

jesus


----------



## Alien (Nov 14, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> never has there been as many people *HNGRHing* at the same time
> 
> jesus iu
> 
> jesus



Splainy               ?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 14, 2010)

how you are on a forum about an anime and not know what that is is beyond me

it's a reaction to cuteness or sometimes hotness


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 14, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> how you are on a forum about an anime and not know what that is is beyond me
> 
> it's a reaction to cuteness or sometimes hotness



Easy, he joined here years ago because of naruto probably, then got hooked on the actual good aspects of this forum. Much like myself. I basically never watch anime.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 14, 2010)

> HNGH : The noice you make when you have a poop stuck in your behind and you're trying to push it out!


I didn't know that either


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2010)

> HNGH : The noice you make when you have a poop stuck in your behind and you're trying to push it out!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 14, 2010)

also bleah mblaq.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 14, 2010)

one year of one my favorite kpop groups

fuck yeah rainbow


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 14, 2010)

> Girls' Generation to appear in court for slave contracts and testify in DBSK lawsuit
> 
> Girls? Generation is set to appear in court to attest to the truth behind the slave contract accusations. They were scheduled to appear in November, but because SM Entertainment has requested time to organize papers, the court date has been pushed back to December.
> 
> ...



Well, I don't know what to say about this, really.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 14, 2010)

^ They just confirmed SNSD aren't testifying actually


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 15, 2010)

yaay Rainbow 

they got wii fit, lol.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 15, 2010)

Did anyone else catch Dongwoon during the 'Beautiful' performance when he was humping the air?

I demand Beast get a Wild Bunny or Idol Army like show


----------



## koguryo (Nov 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrv0wGU-5Xw[/YOUTUBE]

They always leave you wanting more


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 15, 2010)

Lizzy is an official member of Running Man now <3

Awesome, cause I like her.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 15, 2010)

lizzy is the best as member


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 15, 2010)

awesome <3

girl is overworked tho but she's such a famewhore I doubt she cares haha.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2010)

Replacing who?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 15, 2010)

She's not replacing anyone I think

If anything I think they're trying to keep a larger cast so that if they can't get guests that it's not imbalanced



koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrv0wGU-5Xw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> They always leave you wanting more



just watched, it was good but the voice overs were badly done XD


----------



## koguryo (Nov 15, 2010)

The other 'Beautiful' had a couple seconds left off of it so here's the link to Beast's official 'Beautiful' MV from their youtube page


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2010)

Ah right lol 

That's such a big bang style clip but awesome regardless


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 15, 2010)

ugh trying to make a post in omona sucks so I cba with posting there but g.na was in singapore again.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 15, 2010)

hello boobs

i forgot you existed


----------



## Sasori (Nov 15, 2010)

Nudes ur pic got deleted by imgur 

But I thought they were fine for porn?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah i just noticed that as well sasori

also nice rep


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2010)

Beast MV was nice, odd story tho, the girl subplot looked weird.



Im having a terrible feeling that he might be being phased out of Shinee, I hope Im wrong


----------



## Alien (Nov 15, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Nudes ur pic got deleted by imgur
> 
> But I thought they were fine for porn?



I upload everything to imgur and they've never deleted anything. Not even my totally fucked up shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2010)

How messed up was it that even they imgur couldn't allow it?


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 15, 2010)

Argh that lizzy is annoying


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 15, 2010)

argh that gamst is annoying


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2010)

I b4 MV is banned.


----------



## Lilith (Nov 15, 2010)

im asking myself why is there a kpop thread but no jpop thread hmmm


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 15, 2010)

jpop discussion usually takes place in here

there's never any tbh

but im pretty sure im the jpop person of the thread


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2010)

> im asking myself why is there a kpop thread but no jpop thread hmmm



Theres a ton of them, just not as active as this one.


----------



## Lilith (Nov 15, 2010)

kpop seems to be more popular lately kinda


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 15, 2010)

there's been a kpop boom

it'll die out eventually


----------



## Lilith (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah like a year ago nobody even cared about kpop
and suddenly everybody has kpop sets and such
its not a bad thing though!


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 15, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> argh that gamst is annoying



        .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 15, 2010)

:3

i like lizzy


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2010)

> there's been a kpop boom
> 
> it'll die out eventually



2010 has been kind of meh, and if MBC and SBS keep on acting like douches and deleting every variety show there is then the death of the Hallyu Wave might come sooner than expected.


----------



## rice (Nov 15, 2010)

i think i saw taeyang in beautiful MV


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 15, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Nudes ur pic got deleted by imgur
> 
> But I thought they were fine for porn?



Yeah that's actually my bad

I repped you with it but hit the wrong delete and I accidently deleted it entirely and didn't just remove it from my account.  (i don't wanna have to see naked people every time i click in xD)


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 15, 2010)

Sisa journal critics pov of Hyoyeon said:
			
		

> Vocal skills? by Park Sunjoo-Vocal trainer
> -As a female rapper, she can handle easy raps. Her rapping skills may not be on a par with professional rapper-singers but it?s her speciality in the group.
> 
> 
> ...



this is from snsdkorean

Reason why I'm quoting this is from what it seems to be implying, these people have worked with the girls at one point.  

So this is implying that Hyoyeon is trained to be SNSD's rapper (of course she's trained in vocal too, since that's how SME does it) so i'm actually sort of curious about it.  Since honestly, the only way the person would say this is if they had been knocked upside the head harshly with a pan beforehand,  (honestly i think it's impossible for this person to be in entertainment and not have heard at least 3 or 4 SNSD songs) or this is information with actual value.

If so, kinda lame because it only means SME is denying her more of a small spotlight.  SNSD songs usually don't need raps but even in album songs it would be nice to hear something she's actually trained in.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah Hyo's not getting enough spotlight =/ They should've let her rap that part of RDR (after the 2nd chorus) but I guess both Sunny and Sooyoung didn't have enough lines and they allocated time to them too.

SM sucks at giving raps tho. Amber's raps don't get a lot of prominent focus (La Cha Ta/Nu ABO don't really show off her rapping that well).

It's not like Hyo can't keep up with the other girl group rappers. She and Yuri owned the Tell Me rap.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 15, 2010)

I dunno.  Like the lady said, she can do the simpler ones like SM does tend to give out.  Sadly, we've only heard her rap twice in Tell Me and another song they did on a program...

Groups that tend to have more complicated raps are 2ne1 and T-ara, and those are the ones I'm not sure if she could pull off, considering she hasn't had the chance to even show us D:


----------



## Sasori (Nov 15, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> (i don't wanna have to see naked people every time i click in xD)


I          DO


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2010)

Damn Alien, IU looks so pretty there.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 15, 2010)

Sasori said:


> I          DO



Imma stop spoilering any reps then


----------



## Sasori (Nov 15, 2010)

You're probably the only one that does spoiler when u rep me 

Also, I bet u wouldn't care if they were Seohyun nudes in ur rep


----------



## Alien (Nov 15, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Damn Alien, IU looks so pretty there.



I know, i didn't recognize her at first.

I could feel my pupils dilating when i realized it was her


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 15, 2010)

Sasori said:


> You're probably the only one that does spoiler when u rep me
> 
> Also, I bet u wouldn't care if they were Seohyun nudes in ur rep



true 

But those are only mythical, they do not exiiiist


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 15, 2010)

Beast pek


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 15, 2010)

...Beautiful is better than Lights go on Again..


well KARA's comeback this freaking week~~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 16, 2010)

cut off three 0 then it will be in USD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 16, 2010)

lmao.

everyone relevant is not going to the MAMAs. T-ara and Davichi ain't going either (and they're under MNet's sister company).


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Sasori (Nov 16, 2010)

Holy shit Alien do not want


----------



## Alien (Nov 16, 2010)

Adblock time


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 16, 2010)

i totally forgot about the jiyeon scandal


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2010)

It seems like they've gotten away with it. Either T-ara has no anti's, or Mnet's done a Hyori, and made sure noone is allowed to bring it up.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 16, 2010)

who the hell would hate t-ara

they gave us bo peep


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2010)

Reason no 1 to be a T-ara anti: they gave us Bo Peep.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2010)

T-ara seems to be the group thats flying just around the line , group seems to have no hardcore stans or anti's . Good thing that scandal came up pretty early .

Just a group people are neutral towards so they got away easily I guess


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2010)

Im just imagining if SNSD had exposed they're underage breasts. Elf and Cassies would have jumped on the scandal faster than a fat guy, in a fat camp, jumping a piece of chicken.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 16, 2010)

Basically that.

T-ara's kind of that group everyone's neutral on. speaking of which I'm really anticipating their comeback cause their first album was amazing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2010)

T-ara is too win to hate.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2010)

Holy shit guys.  I was on a Glee station on Pandora, and freaking Sorry Sorry came on.

KPOP IS APPEARING ON PANDORA. 

More random white people will be listening to music and suddenly be like "WTF IS THIS" when suddenly their music is in Korean. :ho

I haven't found any articles or anything reporting this, think I should tip it to akp or something?


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 16, 2010)

Yo guys, long time no see.

Ahh, that reminds me, I was in the mall and the TV's demo thing had korean videos in it. I remember watching SNSD and 2NE1. I was real happy.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 16, 2010)

> *Male Group Award*
> 2AM 2PM B2ST MBLAQ Super Junior
> 
> *Best Dance Performance – Male Group*
> 2PM – “I’ll Be Back” B2ST – “SHOCK” MBLAQ – “Y” SHINee – “Lucifer” Super Junior – “Bonamana”




Am not amused, am not fucking amused


----------



## koguryo (Nov 16, 2010)

Fucking MAMA, I don't get how it's supposed to be an Asian Awards show when only Korean artists can win shit.  Fuckers.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2010)

wow.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 16, 2010)

Best dance for I'll be back? lulz


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 16, 2010)

lmao.

CUBE, CCM, SM, DSP, Pledis and Star Empire all pulled out. (well for DSP, I'm not sure if Rainbow are going)



SM seems to be taking injuries more srsly ever since Amber.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2010)

^Maybe the lawsuits are actually getting to them?  Better treatment to their current idols?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Am not amused, am not fucking amused



Lol you win if you turn up , it's like bribing little kids with lollies to do things


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 16, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> lmao.
> 
> CUBE, CCM, SM, DSP, Pledis and Star Empire all pulled out. (well for DSP, I'm not sure if Rainbow are going)
> 
> ...


I wonder who'll be doing her adlibs.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## rice (Nov 16, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Am not amused, am not fucking amused



gummy will win.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 16, 2010)

Chalice said:


> I wonder who'll be doing her adlibs.



prolly Seobb or Sunny. More likely to be Seohyun though


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2010)

I was about to agree but I think it might be Sunny, when Fany was unable to do Genie I believe she did them and I think she's in the right spot at the end...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2010)

Didn't Seobb do the adlibs when they won on Inki?

Cara your theory that Seob and Yong are beginning to look like each other might just be true:


2PM winning best dance over Shinee would be a complete joke.

If anyone wants tips on getting a girls attention then PSY to the rescue


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2010)

^

Yes, they're definitely looking alike, but i'm gonna blame the stylist and not the possibility of tv rabu brewing. 

edit: sunny did adlibs in this genie perf, it was easy to remember since they did boyfriend too XD


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2010)

Why are T-ara adding a new member when their current members like Qri and Boram barely get any attention to being with?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm more worried about After School adding another member tbh , they must be so damn poor


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2010)

No more AS members, love most of them but half of them don't sing, and are only there for decoration.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2010)

yeah, it's basically turning into Morning Musume without the sudden 1.2 million copies sold.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> No more AS members, love most of them but half of them don't sing, and are only there for decoration.



Shortpacked on Bruce Wayne's recent announcement.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 16, 2010)

psy is a god

i am convinced now

also, fuck i wait for the snsd comparisons

I DONT WANT TO HAVE TO DEFEND NINE MUSES AND AS AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2010)

AS sales are Mblaq level, they're probably making no money. Nana can come to me anytime, Oppa will take good care of her


----------



## Alien (Nov 16, 2010)

Nicole needs to get her bangs back. Her forehead looks so huge now


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2010)

9 girls?!!! Do not want. Their songs only require Gahee and Raina anyway.



> Nicole needs to get her bangs back. Her forehead looks so huge now



Her ass however is now god tier, seriously have you guys seen it lately? Im pretty sure I could camp under that.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2010)

AS is such a pretty but useless group , they could all be models or something


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2010)

JungAh is pretty good vocals too.  And I like Bekah's parts in them sooo

AS = JungAh Gahee Raina Bekah

now perfection would be these four, jungah with her long hair, gahee with her perfect abs out at all times, raina doing 50% of the singing and Bekah in booty shorts 24/7


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 16, 2010)

i'll take lizzy and uee home

oppa will take care of them for life


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2010)

Jungah with the long hair was perfect. Now she looks like Taemin did during Replay.



> i'll take lizzy and uee home
> 
> oppa will take care of them for life



Lizzy will run away since your home lacks cameras and an audience.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Jungah with the long hair was perfect. Now she looks like Taemin did during Replay.


awkward as fuck?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2010)

Jungah looked like a straight up Milf

and Milfs are the hottest kind of women


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 16, 2010)

so jungah is hotter than seohyun and hyomin to you?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2010)

well on a hotness scale, yes.

on overall attraction/omgwaifurabu<33333 no


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2010)

Minho dance with me, Noona ippo.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2010)

Jung ah is awesome . I'd take Jooyeon for visuals , girl is like a doll . 

I agree with Cara , always get the sexy milf vibe from Jung Ah and that's damn hot


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 16, 2010)

at least i have no competition for uee

i may have competition for lizzy though

now im trying to imagine everyone's harems living with each other, you know like cara seobb and hyomin, ichi and kara, etc


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2010)

actually i don't have full custody over Hyomin, which i don't mind

me Leo & spandochi split her


----------



## Alien (Nov 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> 9 girls?!!! Do not want. Their songs only require Gahee and Raina anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Her ass however is now god tier, seriously have you guys seen it lately? Im pretty sure I could camp under that.



Aye, she has a mighty fine booty. Something you don't see that often in Asian women.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2010)

Not too big on Nana , she lacks a personality . 

Hyomin pek!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 16, 2010)

i dont even know who has who anymore.

im pretty sure im the only one who likes uee here. and i think i have hyo and yoong to myself as well as a few others.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2010)

honestly i'm not all that crushing on Hyomin

I think she's actually just the type of girl who'd be interesting as heck to have a conversation with, and at some points you'd wanna pinch her cheeks. 

Also, she has Sunny.   she's cute and has great sense in clothes, just nothing comes up to seo:3


----------



## koguryo (Nov 16, 2010)

Just give me Jiyoon and Eunjung and I'm set for life


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 16, 2010)

im greedy

but i'd be set for life with sohee


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2010)

If only we could own em like pets 

Vic
Sooyoung
Hara
Hyosung


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 16, 2010)

nah I like UEE but I don't really stan her as much as I stan others. She really doesn't feel like part of AS though.

also Boram's leader in T-ara now so she gets a little more recognition I guess. CCM added that twin cause some of the other girls were complaining about their schedule.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh shit, totally forgot about Jieun

Jiyoon
Eunjung
Jieun

There we go


----------



## Alien (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank god i'm the only IU tard in here. I have no competition pek


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2010)

I call Gyuri, Jessica and Qri. And Bora (from Sistar).


----------



## koguryo (Nov 16, 2010)

Alien said:


> Thank god i'm the only IU tard in here. I have no competition pek



I used to but she'll be better off in your hands


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2010)

IU is adorable omg.  she's all yours though. 

I can't really think of anyone else i'd wanna keep...


----------



## Alien (Nov 16, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I used to but she'll be better off in your hands



What's that supposed to mean


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 16, 2010)

sohee
so yu
uee
lizzy
hyoyeon
yoong
hyunyoung
woori
sera
hyuna
boa
lee chae young
ayumi hamasaki
utada
crystal kay
goto maki
koda kumi
tanaka reina
kago ai
mari yaguchi
aki hoshino
all of perfume

yeah



> Thank god i'm the only IU tard in here. I have no competition


im a iu tard but im leaving her to you


----------



## Alien (Nov 16, 2010)

I call dibs on G.NA too. I have the mindset of a 14 year old boy so breasts still make me go herp derp


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 17, 2010)

Alien said:


> What's that supposed to mean



you're at "that" point

like me and seo
enno and gyuri
kog and jiyoon

you just can't take that one away from us


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 17, 2010)

dont forget me and sohee cara

i get irrational when it comes to her



> I call dibs on G.NA too. I have the mindset of a 14 year old boy so breasts still make me go herp derp


who the fuck is that


----------



## Alien (Nov 17, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> you're at "that" point
> 
> like me and seo
> enno and gyuri
> ...



I approve of this


----------



## koguryo (Nov 17, 2010)

Alien said:


> What's that supposed to mean



It means that whenever I see her I feel like a pedo cuz she's too adorable

She's one of the two reasons I watch Heroes, the other is Lee Jin


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 17, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> dont forget me and sohee cara
> 
> i get irrational when it comes to her
> 
> ...



I was debating between her and juri 

also night guys, bed time


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 17, 2010)

jung joori is my girl

but im not irrational about her

night cara


----------



## Alien (Nov 17, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> dont forget me and sohee cara
> 
> i get irrational when it comes to her
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acFnxra73RM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I call Gyuri, Jessica and Qri. And Bora (from Sistar).



You like Jess? I had no idea

Me and Vic , now don't make me sound like a slut


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 17, 2010)

itt: alien doesn't know the terms of the thread

there is no g.na, only boobs


----------



## koguryo (Nov 17, 2010)

I used to be a hardcore fan of Sooyoung, I don't know what happened  Feels bad man


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 17, 2010)

you probably saw her aegyo

her aegyo only made me love her more


----------



## Alien (Nov 17, 2010)

Damn, i should have remembered that 

Night Cara


----------



## Hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I used to be a hardcore fan of Sooyoung, I don't know what happened  Feels bad man



Jiyoon came along


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2010)

Night Cara, dream of Seobb.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 17, 2010)

i almost renamed g.na boobs in my itunes

but it would have fucked up my last.fm so i didn't


----------



## koguryo (Nov 17, 2010)

I think my love for Sooyoung stopped right after I dropped off her B-day presents at SM last year, being given that opportunity should've made me love her more.

I think I'm going to revitalize my love for Sooyoung by trying to stalk her at the SM Building soon, haven't been there in forever


----------



## Alien (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the new sig Leo


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2010)

IU reminds me a bit of Ellen Page.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

Both cute little pocket rockets

Is it just me or is this guy amazing and killed the original?  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqN4rB_l4Hc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2010)

The MV lacked the sexism of the original


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 17, 2010)

drake

what a horrible artist


----------



## Hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol young money entertainment sucks anyway , can't stand Weezy , Minaj or any of em. Only Drake is decent .

Kat Stacks put em all on show , fucking slut  

Tendou : Drake is not half bad compared to the rest of the new generation


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 17, 2010)

he's still bad


----------



## Hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

How so? 

Wait before you answer that , who do you like anyway?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 17, 2010)

lupe fiasco, nas and others like them

his music just doesn't sound good to me

just like weezy


----------



## rice (Nov 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _f(x)_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYLXkpVbbjg&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _SHINee_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhiLwvmKYqs&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Girls' Generation_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iVoe3nAcBA&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Super Junior_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6COHcQjRQw&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]




translator pweez?


----------



## koguryo (Nov 17, 2010)

Just giving students words of encouragement for their college entrance exams


----------



## Hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

People who are taking SAT exams , do well ..fighting!!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 17, 2010)

well that was random


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 17, 2010)

Hwaiting for those students...lol I did great on my SAT lol


----------



## koguryo (Nov 17, 2010)

The CSAT makes the SAT and ACT look like 2nd grade spelling tests


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 17, 2010)

the SATs were easy


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 17, 2010)

koguryo said:


> The CSAT makes the SAT and ACT look like 2nd grade spelling tests



Then I hope you passed it with a 100 

And wtf @ Omona? They are using some shitty meme like slay. wtf does that supposed to mean. It makes no sense. People there are so pathetically stupid


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 17, 2010)

it's omona

never pay attention to them


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 17, 2010)

well 3 more days~~~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAcEsIuXA-o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Nov 17, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Then I hope you passed it with a 100
> 
> And wtf @ Omona? They are using some shitty meme like slay. wtf does that supposed to mean. It makes no sense. People there are so pathetically stupid



You mean the "you slay me" meme ? 

It's means you're so funny iirc.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2010)

The slay crap on omona is getting silly now, its not funny, stop doing it.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The slay crap on omona is getting silly now, its not funny, stop doing it.



Good expression to use, but I think I understand their concern.  

Sites like AKP do tend to pull in more visitors for negative shit like that, which most of us can easily explain is because kpop fans like drama. 

I guess they don't always want one of their biggest outlets to foreign countries to shine such a negative light on them. 

Either way, I probably wouldn't change my overall image of Korea because of akp of all things.   Honestly, I'd have to go there pretending I haven't heard a damn thing of it before because i'm pretty sure they have clouded our true judgement of what they are as a country.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 17, 2010)

However comments have it all wrong. 

Though honestly anybody with an accurate gaydar wouldn't post too much reasoning... if silly nets caught wind they might repost it and make a big deal of it.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2010)

I've decided that Orange Caramel are crap. That's not even Jpop, its like some bad trot pop song.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 17, 2010)

I like OC


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2010)

The MR vid I saw of them wasn't very good, its like a bunch of girls doing karoake.


Rumour has no basis, and Taec is in love with his abs, he takes it out on dates and feeds it chocolate.


He looks creepy to meO_o


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 17, 2010)

tbh I feel like his eyes are way too big, like it just doesn't match with the rest of his face. And that last pic is just weird


----------



## Hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

Guy freaked me out when I 1st saw it , would pass for a hardcore Jrocker


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 17, 2010)

d'awwww thanks for the links Enno 

It was really cute except for that weird fairy song thing in the middle, i don't know what the fuck was up with that.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 18, 2010)

Miss A's gonna do well though


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

WG will continue to struggle because they're just too plain. If JYP wants to get anywhere sorry JYP but you'll have to make the girls relevant otherwise just take them back to Korea. America wants scandal, WG will have to become those sorts of disney wildchilds and party girls, otherwise they're never going to get any attention.

Miss A has a chance in China, heck they'd have a better chance in the US then WG ever would. As for 2PM, can't speak Japanese, can't sing, average looking, showing abs in Japan is a no no. 2PM are screwed no matter how many copies of their Japanese album Hottest buy.


----------



## rice (Nov 18, 2010)

miss A all the way.

it rhymes


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> WG will continue to struggle because they're just too plain. If JYP wants to get anywhere sorry JYP but you'll have to make the girls relevant otherwise just take them back to Korea. America wants scandal, WG will have to become those sorts of disney wildchilds and party girls, otherwise they're never going to get any attention.
> 
> Miss A has a chance in China, heck they'd have a better chance in the US then WG ever would. As for 2PM, can't speak Japanese, can't sing, average looking, showing abs in Japan is a no no. 2PM are screwed no matter how many copies of their Japanese album Hottest buy.



I hope so            .


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 18, 2010)

It's funny how these companies work.

SM puts it's idols on the 15 year slave plan while JYP uses the 6 months or bust plan.

All the while YG laughs in the corner and says "idiots, just stay here and mindfuck everyone with random overseas albums."


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> WG will continue to struggle because they're just too plain. If JYP wants to get anywhere sorry JYP but you'll have to make the girls relevant otherwise just take them back to Korea. America wants scandal, WG will have to become those sorts of disney wildchilds and party girls, otherwise they're never going to get any attention.
> 
> Miss A has a chance in China, heck they'd have a better chance in the US then WG ever would. As for 2PM, can't speak Japanese, can't sing, average looking, showing abs in Japan is a no no. 2PM are screwed no matter how many copies of their Japanese album Hottest buy.


america doesn't care about asians. in fact put any asian artist up there and they'll struggle. look at utada.

miss a would do worse in america than wonder girls simply because the wonder girls have a bigger fanbase here in america than miss a does. miss a is okay but they have a grand total of two singles and they are rookies, they would be ignored here.

2pm is just lol.

jyp needs to bring the girls back to korea. it's nice that i can go see sohee live. but i'd rather see them release new music for me to listen to.


----------



## clip (Nov 18, 2010)

i miss yenny and sunye ;__________;


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 18, 2010)

i miss sohee

thank god for hyunyoung

she's quickly becoming one of my favorite idols


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

The reason I say Miss A is because their music can create a bit of a niche for them, and be alot more successful that the pop JYP is pushing WG with, its not the 90's, it won't happen.



Sorry AKP but you must think we're all idiots. Those silly dload charts where all the Kpop acts are topping doesn't equate to 2PM=success in Japan. The fact that some Hottest think that 2PM could beat Arashi all of sudden is so hilarious that now I can see why so many Jpop fans despise Kpop fangirls. Lol. 

Anyway Lena Park and BEG will be making a comeback soon, good news all round.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 18, 2010)

arashi still sold 3x what dbsk sold

lol hottests thinking 2pm could beat out arashi


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

Its like a random Jpop boy band topping a random MV download Korean chart for one day, and then Jpop fans claiming they'll sell higher than DBSK in Korea.


----------



## clip (Nov 18, 2010)

BROWN EYED GIRLS COMEBACK FUCK YES. i can start my 2011 with some quality music.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

And they've been working on the album for a while so you know its gonna be good. Adding to that BB should be back soon too, same with T-ara, the next two months should be pretty good.


----------



## clip (Nov 18, 2010)

^ ^ ^ ga-in is so unf worthy



*_______________________*


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 18, 2010)

So apparently this girl who graduated from my school last year and was head of the dance club got signed on to a Korean music label. The kpop fans at my school are now anxiously awaiting her debut so if you hear about a group with an English speaking member called Chelsea debuting, just know she came from my part of town


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 18, 2010)

new sm ballad group


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 18, 2010)

Interesting. 
I didn't know about that.


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 18, 2010)

yeah, but meanwhile, kyu and jjong are overworked even more. :| trax doesn't have a lot of activities, so jay should be okay, and the jino guy is a newb, so.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

Atleast Jong is safe in SM, I was worried SM were gonna get rid of him.

The Ballad groups sounds pretty good, Kyuhyun, Jonghyun in one band sounds like a recipe for fangirl orgasms.


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 18, 2010)

well, yeah, not denying that their music will probably be like sex for my ears, but still, i'd rather see them resting than have more activities. jjong's ankle is broken, too.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

SME don't believe in human rights, they should just build androids for their pop groups already.

Atleast there won't be any dance moves for them to learn.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 18, 2010)

ohmahgain which perf is this?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2010)

Hilarious how many idols in Korea smoke . It's hard to picture them as smokers .


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 18, 2010)

it's not just idols in korea, most korean people smoke anyway


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2010)

Chinese smoke more


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 18, 2010)

lol at the way TOP is holding his smoke.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2010)

Apparently Gahi used to smoke a lot and I didn't know Kangin was a smoker hm


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 18, 2010)

tbh, even though I know a lot of them do smoke, I still find it surprising since they're supposed to be singers right? Maybe it's just my complete lack of knowledge on the subject but wouldn't you try to protect your lungs or at least not actively do damage to them?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

Korea and Japan are heavy smoking/driniking countries so naturally thier idols smoke too. People do link stress to the start of smoking and we all know the lives some idols live.

@Noda: Smoking itself doesn't affect the voice, but it does cause a loss of lung capacity, thus hitting notes for longer is a problem.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 18, 2010)

hmm i recall kimi mentioning how some Suju members smoked?

they're gonna be a super asthmatic country in 30 years. :I


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

Imagine Seohyun smoking.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 18, 2010)

i seem to keep hearing that heechul smokes


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2010)

Heechul is on and off apparently , all of DBSK except Changmin too I believe


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 18, 2010)

changmin is the maknae anyway i think

so not surprised

even if sohee or hyunyoung or any of biases smoked i wouldn't give a darn

but they'd have to quit when they marry me


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

I know Jaejoong and Micky smoke, didn't know about Yunho. Anyone know who smokes among the female idols?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Imagine Seohyun smoking.



Sadly I can take a lot of things but that would be a dealbreaker. ;_;


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 18, 2010)

cara would cry herself to sleep if seobb smoked

which is why she wont

or i'll be sad too

cara deserves to be tapping seobb's ass not crying


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2010)

Kim Hyun Joong




Even if females smoked they'd be secretive about it , I bet all the gagwomen smoke like SBS and Jung Joori


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

^All of SS501 smoke, seen plenty of pics of them smoking with hookers. 

Seobb the girl who sleeps at 12 each night in hope of living longer won't ever smoke. Jessica however is probably a chimney.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2010)

Seob would be the last person to smoke in Korea even if the other 8 start smoking pack a day . She's too health conscious lol .

Ohyeh Eun Ji Won smokes aswell if anyone cares about him lol

Hankyung


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

I hope Kyuhyun and Yesung don't smoke, they need to save their voices.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 18, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> cara would cry herself to sleep if seobb smoked
> 
> which is why she wont
> 
> ...


Indeedio


Ennoea said:


> ^All of SS501 smoke, seen plenty of pics of them smoking with hookers.
> 
> Seobb the girl who sleeps at 12 each night in hope of living longer won't ever smoke. Jessica however is probably a chimney.


I wanna say I doubt their trainers would let them, but it's hard to tell xD

no one has skin that really shows it, but this IS Korea were talking about.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I hope Kyuhyun and Yesung don't smoke, they need to save their voices.



Yesung used to according to fans but no proof 

Hongki was practically a thug during high school appt


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 18, 2010)

i can see joori smoking

a lot of my biases no

sohee- looooool no
hyunyoung - lol no
lizzy - lol no
yoong - no
hyoyeon - no she's the dancer

etc etc

so all i have to worry about is joori


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 18, 2010)

Lol yoona would be an idiot to smoke, you can't fix what she has with plastic surgery.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2010)

Wahahaha


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

> Hongki was practically a thug during high school appt



Smoking, beating his girlfriends, violence and abuse, drugs are probably the only thing he hasn't done.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 18, 2010)

Women don't smoke as much as the men do here.  Just a couple years ago, maybe at around year 2000, if a girl was seen smoking in public, she'd be smacked the shit out of by random old men but there are a lot of girls that do smoke but I mostly see them in bars or clubs.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 18, 2010)

i like how fast hyunyoung has become my second favorite girl

poor joori in third place


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Smoking, beating his girlfriends, violence, abuse, drugs is probably the only thing he hasn't done.


lol


koguryo said:


> Women don't smoke as much as the men do here.  Just a couple years ago, maybe at around year 2000, if a girl was seen smoking in public, she'd be smacked the shit out of by random old men but there are a lot of girls that do smoke but I mostly see them in bars or clubs.



Thought so

A poster of this would be nice

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

Please don't ever smoke Gyuri.

I think the older idol girls probably smoke like Jea and Narsha.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 18, 2010)

god she is so fucking flawless

totally going to the college tomorrow and printing out her picture on a big piece of photo paper or something

hanging it up as well


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Please don't ever smoke Gyuri.



I reckon she'd be gorgeous even when smoking


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

She'd probably make smoking an art.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2010)

It is an art


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

Lol Hust how much do you smoke?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeh I was just reading that lol Junsu doesn't smoke , Changmin does .

I barely do these days , about 3-4 a day but weekend makes up for everything  . I lose count of how many I smoke when I drink .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 18, 2010)

changmin is that you

i am disappoint


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

Damn my friends smoke like crazy, its a miracle that I don't.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=224mLHdUFwk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

So dolphin doesn't but maknae does? I blame Joejang and his peer pressure.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 18, 2010)

lol sungmin

not surprised


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2010)

Now every idol in Korea seem normal hehe . All the mc's smoke , I don't know about Jae Suk but Suk Jin openly stated somewhere , I know Taehyun (the comedian in SGB) does , Jaedong and Mc Mong  .

Haha sounds like he smokes crack .


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 18, 2010)

lol there was a lot of controversy around that sungmin cigarette thing. i'm still not sure, cause he kind of throws it into a pile of blankets at the end, plus he knows that they're filming. but who knows?
heechul only smokes when he's depressed, i've noticed. sj-h doesn't smoke, besides sungmin, possibly.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2010)

I bet everyone in SJ smokes/smoked except Kyu , Ryo and Donghae


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 18, 2010)

i cant imagine wookie smoking


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i cant imagine wookie smoking



He has a similar image to Changmin , I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

Except for Sparta Kook I bet they all do. Lol Haha does sound like he smokes crack

I wonder if Siwon smokes, even if he didn't in the same company as Heechul he probably does now.



> heechul only smokes when he's depressed



Heechul is depressed alot tho.


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 18, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I bet everyone in SJ smokes/smoked except Kyu , Ryo and Donghae


eunhyuk doesn't smoke or drink, and i'm pretty sure teuk doesn't smoke.
or siwon, i can't imagine him smoking.



Tendou Souji said:


> i cant imagine wookie smoking


he's one of the heaviest drinkers in sj, so i actually wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2010)

I was watching the trailer for the frozen flower and Ji Hyo did a semi nude scene and a pretty extreme sex scene for a movie . I don't know how she got away with it when female idols get in trouble for wearing revealing clothes ..

Siwon and Donghae could be easily influenced/forced since they value the friendship a lot . I'm more than 100% sure Teuk did or still does .


----------



## koguryo (Nov 18, 2010)

Holy fuck that was Ji Hyo?!  I saw that movie and totally didn't expect gay sex


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

Korean films are a different ball game to music, Ji Hyo is an actress first and her work is highly regarded.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Holy fuck that was Ji Hyo?!  I saw that movie and totally didn't expect gay sex



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPEd0LFvGG0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 18, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I was watching the trailer for the frozen flower and Ji Hyo did a semi nude scene and a pretty extreme sex scene for a movie . I don't know how she got away with it when female idols get in trouble for wearing revealing clothes ..
> 
> Siwon and Donghae could be easily influenced/forced since they value the friendship a lot . I'm more than 100% sure Teuk did or still does .




notice how kangin is absent...

omg you should have seen her in sex is zero 2.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 18, 2010)

When I first got to Korea, I saw that movie with a friend thinking it was gonna be a war movie.  Then we saw the sex scene and were like "Sweet" then there was gay sex  We were very surprised


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

I thought the film was famous for having a gay sex scene, must have been awkward

Wintervalley do you know if Kyu smokes?


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm pretty sure he doesn't, there aren't any rumors about him smoking or anything. Plus I imagine he'd be really careful with his health after his accident.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 18, 2010)

wait what movie are we talking about


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 18, 2010)

frozen flower. i mentioned another movie that ji hyo was in, sex is zero 2. which is also very sexual. o_o


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 18, 2010)

wintervalley said:


> notice how kangin is absent...
> 
> omg you should have seen her in sex is zero 2.



I see Yesung.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

Se7en- Im Going Crazy (eng ver):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LGwbBZqsZE[/YOUTUBE]
Singing isn't as good as Se7en but not bad.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 18, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> I see Yesung.


i see kat-nee


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

Good news guys, we can all become Idols now:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiKqFPaHaDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2010)

All this smoking talk had me craving 

Can't even smoke out the balcony since relos are over , had to get out of the house


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 19, 2010)

i quit smoking a while back


----------



## koguryo (Nov 19, 2010)

Gonna say that out of the 'Lights Go On Again' outfits, I like Hyunseung's the most, but then again I am waistcoat bias.


----------



## clip (Nov 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYA9YgsIRE4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

queens

congrats on the triple win bbs <3
seobaby did a great job at covering tiffany's parts


----------



## Jeff (Nov 19, 2010)

Today I was in the travel agency in Kyoto eki and they were playing the Japanese version of Gee.  I didn't have my camera on me to record it playing like I did with Mister the first time I heard it in a izakaya, but anyway good stuff.

The girls are doing great.  Slowly by slowly people are knowing SNSD as well as KARA not just KARA.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 19, 2010)

Goddamn I have to wait till like 4 to be back home and see these videos. 

Also Jihyo is awesome. She should come over to America and do some movies. :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6YumocwbRg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mg9qi8ZRM9Y&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

The choreo, the songs, the performances, the joking on stage, everything makes me love Beast. Lol at the silliness in BeautifulXD



> Gonna say that out of the 'Lights Go On Again' outfits, I like Hyunseung's the most, but then again I am waistcoat bias.



Hyunseung, Dongwoon and Junhyung had the best outfits, the rest were kinda ordinary.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2010)

This made me lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOwTidblkAw&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
Since Tiffany is out, Hyo should have got the chance to do her part rather than Yuri. And nice to hear Seobb getting the starting note right, something that has eluded Tiffany.

Sorry about the triple post

Edit: Are UMJ stupid? First they release Kara's Jumping against Arashi and Perfume, now their album Girls talk will be up against Utada, jesus they're stupid.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 19, 2010)

hmmm, if I had to choose, I'd probably take GD's... or maybe Taeyang's idk


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 19, 2010)

its over... 5 more hrs!


----------



## rice (Nov 19, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> hmmm, if I had to choose, I'd probably take GD's... or maybe Taeyang's idk



i'd take gd or daesung's


----------



## Alien (Nov 19, 2010)

Does anyone know where i can watch: "KBS Yoo Heeyeol's Sketchbook" that was broadcast on the 18th of november ?


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 19, 2010)

lol for once, akp comments section perfectly sums up my reaction: "ZOMG is that Taylor Swift!?!!!"


----------



## rice (Nov 19, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> lol for once, akp comments section perfectly sums up my reaction: "ZOMG is that Taylor Swift!?!!!"



i posted that at allkpop as well  and i saw her performance


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 19, 2010)

yes it was Taylor Swift ahha
Nicole took a pic with her~


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2010)

It was lulzy to see she was a like a giant in comparison to the other girls.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 19, 2010)

Holy shit THERE ARE KPOP VIDS ON DEMAND 

I just showed my sister pretty girl


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 19, 2010)

Seungyeon's hair.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 19, 2010)

ya the stylist messed up my Hammie's hair~

too bad she cut her hair


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2010)

FIRST 15 SECONDS OF HOOT PERFORMANCE (yes i'm not watching until now XD)

I'M SORRY FANY

BUT THAT WAS PERFECT


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 20, 2010)

lol poor Tiff  T.T


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

decided to take a picture of my entire cd collection (with like two jdrama dvds)





post yours prz

and feel free to ask what some of them are

im bored as fuck


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2010)

Holy crap that's a lot of Nine Muses


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

they're all signed copies


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2010)

oh nice

also I love how in todays Hoot it's first Queen Seohyun doin her part and it's 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Hyoyeon's part

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Sooyoung's part

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2010)

Wait...wait...your set just made me feel 10x better after seeing 

LUNA FREAKING LOVEGOOD <333333333


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

lol good

i dont like a sad cara

if that didn't work i'd have to use this though



hyuna is so adorable when she forgets her lines


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm very impressed

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZx-4bp_LAE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

jason mraz?

nichkhun you are good in my book now


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2010)

Daw Khuntoria

I'm gonna go finish a real Yonghwa Voodoo doll


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

i would help you with that

but im working on the g-dragon and heechul voodoo dolls

there is no heedragon or soheechul, only curhee


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2010)

I'd put Doojoon #1 personally . The chemistry between Beast members being the charismatic and scary leader he is , quite astonishing .


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

WGM is on this week!!! Fuck yes

Ohhh Seobb, I bet its because she's sick of Yong not manning up and doing it instead.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> WGM is on this week!!! Fuck yes
> 
> Ohhh Seobb, I bet its because she's sick of Yong not manning up and doing it instead.



I bet it's cause a producer threatened to whip her if she didn't.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

All of them are great leaders, but wheres my Gyuri on the leader list? The girl took care of 4 hungry girls for three years

I know who'd top worst leader list, Hongki, the sadist made life hell for the maknaes


----------



## koguryo (Nov 20, 2010)

I always thought the guitar guy is the leader, not Hongki


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2010)

He's too young to lead I guess but his voice incredible though


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

g-dragon is a leader? doesn't seem like it.

i wouldn't know who the best leader is tbh, but taengoo just seems too much of a dork to be a good leader, idk what frog face i mean yonghwa is doing up there. is vic the leader for f(x) (i can't tell them apart) cause if she is she shouldn't be on that list cause you lost a member. 

put doojoon up at the top cause i dont care. as long as it's no yunho. he was a horrible leader.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

Choi Jong Hun is the leader, damn it.

Yonghwa is a great leader, Taengoo is a good leader too, she's kept the peace between SNSD hasn't she? GD is a good leader, he does seem more interested in himself than the group, but lately I've heard some good things about him bringing BB back together.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2010)

Lol the poll is definitely biased, tae with almost 3x the votes as second place.

She's probably everyone's favorite leader, but definitely not the best.  She mopes around in the background a lot being lovable. xD

Definitely got to agree with Doojoon.  I honestly don't see many of the others filling out the leader role. xD


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2010)

Hong ki is not the leader? I always thought he was 

Cara : Seob instigated the skinship


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2010)

I know.  I'm telling you while they were probably inside that 7-11, the producer approached her with a whipping device and was all like "I'm gonna use this if you don't do the skinship!"  she probably said "DO YOUR WORST" but he said "I didn't mean on you... I meant on YURI.  SHE WILL SCREAM IN EROTIC PAIN AND YOU WON'T GET TO HEAR."

Then she whimpered and carried it out.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I know.  I'm telling you while they were probably inside that 7-11, the producer approached her with a whipping device and was all like "I'm gonna use this if you don't do the skinship!"  she probably said "DO YOUR WORST" but he said "I didn't mean on you... I meant on YURI.  SHE WILL SCREAM IN EROTIC PAIN AND YOU WON'T GET TO HEAR."
> 
> Then she whimpered and carried it out.



 Brilliant!

Seob looks happy though


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

Soompi will blow up after that

Doojoon is a great leader, but we don't know how much has he been tested yet compared to the other leaders. Meh most polls are about popularity in the end.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

cara use your adblock!


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2010)

Being called 2nd rate group and trash tier is pretty harsh , he's doing a fine job


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

WTF is that on his head?



> Being called 2nd rate group and trash tier is pretty harsh , he's doing a fine job


Its sad but most groups go through that, other than YG groups that is.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

and who is hongki


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> cara use your adblock!



BUT I CAN'T BLOCK HER FACE


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2010)

Eno where's your set from?

Curt : FT island lv

This is cute , so obvious he's talking about Seobb


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

USE IT CARA

LUNA CANT SAVE YOU FOREVER

oh, never listened to ft island


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

Are we Harry Potter fans here then? I hope the last two are good, please don't ruin it WB.

@Hust: Silly manga a friend recommended.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Are we Harry Potter fans here then? I hope the last two are good, please don't ruin it WB.
> 
> @Hust: Silly manga a friend recommended.



Ah I need to watch it aswell 

It looks pretty silly and funny , what is it called?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Eno where's your set from?
> 
> Curt : FT island lv
> 
> This is cute , so obvious he's talking about Seobb



T_T

T_T

T__________________________T


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

cara is sad but has aggressive laser mode on

what is this


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2010)

sweet potato wraaath


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

Yonghwa got pretty serious at the end, and then PSY went on to give him advice about giving up on a girl if she doesn't love you and move on, Soompi was not pleased.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

calm down cara

stop the sweet potato lasers


----------



## koguryo (Nov 20, 2010)

Fucking drank tea too late, can't sleep ㅜㅜ Learned some more Korean games though


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Yonghwa got pretty serious at the end, and then PSY went on to give him advice about giving up on a girl if she doesn't love you and move on, Soompi was not pleased.



you know what

PSY and me are gonna be BFFs


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

enjoy your rep cara

and psy is the best

we need to be neighbors with him cara


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

He's pretty good, he sweet talked Uee fast enough.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

i was surprised at how accurate he was with his statements

i can tell you from experience shit works


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2010)

lol!


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2010)

Hustler said:


> lol!



Protip: She's ghey


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

yonghwa go after like someone from girls day that no one cares about


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

> yonghwa go after like someone from girls day that no one cares about



Yonghwa, in your SNSD, holding hands with Seohyun.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

yonghwa

in my trunk

dead


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2010)

Why am I worrying about Yongseo?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

sunmi's return~!

sohee like tackles her


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2010)

nah i don't want him dead

i just don't want him getting the wrong idea


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

i'd rather he be dead

means we dont have to deal with a future where he kidnaps seobb in her sleep

also i dont like his music


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2010)

You don't like Cn blues music?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

nope

it's im a loner over and over and over


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

I can actually see him kidnapping her at night, taking a train and just disappearing with her. Seobb all the while thinks they're going to get ice cream.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

and then cara suddenly had a back up plan


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

Cara, then gathers the army of NF to catch him, get the girl and save the day.

All the while in a castle somewhere in China:

Seohyun: I don't want to dance to OH again, I was sick of it in the first place!!

Evil Yonghwa: Say it, OPPA, say me name!!!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

id expect cara to help if i ever have to gather an army to catch heechul if he goes after sohee

otherwise i will only help her in spirit

jesus christ staying awake is a pain in the ass


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2010)

Don't worry.

I'm saving up for if we ever have to make this journey.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

i have a savings fund for emergencies

enough for two people actually

though i just look at it as two trips


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F93E_pBg0XA&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
Is it just me or did SM move around the choreo abit to give more attention to their asses?

The screaming Sooyoung fangirl is there as always


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

ive noticed hyoyeon got more time on screen when fany was still with them

what the fuck sm


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

Atleast Sooyoung finally got her groove back.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

yeah well hyoyeon has never had her groove cause sm is a fucking horrible company

also lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2010)

...0:49 is a brilliant shot of seobb's legs.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

you know it's bad when someone can say that and you're not surprised

been in this fandom waaaay too long


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

> yeah well hyoyeon has never had her groove cause sm is a fucking horrible company



They really do treat her way too badly, has the girl ever even sang prominently in a song? 

PSY, good with girls, bad with hair. Opposite to most of Korea


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

in rdr all the girls had equal air time

that was it

which is why rdr >>>>>>> any of their other singles


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

SNSD got nommed for best rookie in Japan, with AKB48!!! The hell?!!!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

akb48 isn't a rookie


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2010)

AKB48 has been out for like... 3 years now?

edit: 5.

lolwat


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

they debuted in 06

i had their debut single in my hands 4 years ago

they are no rookies


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2010)

Hyoyeon would never get as much time , there is a reason why the members who are incharge of the visual aspect of the group are always in the middle and given good screen time regardless of how untalented they are . They get all the fanboys/girls .


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Hyoyeon would never get as much time , there is a reason why the members who are incharge of the visual aspect of the group are always in the middle and given good screen time regardless of how untalented they are . They get all the fanboys/girls .



I will never understand this.

If this were true then Seohyun would always be in the middle singing the entire song.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

then how do you explain run devil run


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I will never understand this.
> 
> If this were true then Seohyun would always be in the middle singing the entire song.



 Yoona has million more fans than Seob 

Curt : How many secs did HYo get?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2010)

the only truth of kpop is that we will never understand it.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

All the girls got around the same amount of airtime

She got probably 4th most time

Now excuse me while I listen to RDR for the next week and mope around and plan to kill the SM execs.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

Why did Yuri fill in for Tiffany when she can barely sing? They just decide on who the fans want, even though Im pretty sure everyone would have preffered Hyo to get some screen time rather than be relegated to the back.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> All the girls got around the same amount of airtime
> 
> She got probably 4th most time
> 
> Now excuse me while I listen to RDR for the next week and mope around and plan to kill the SM execs.



Hyo and Sunny probably had equal time . Yuri and Sooyoung probably got the lowest number of solo shots . Where as Yoona and Tae were all over it . As Eno said it's what the fans want and what fans what is the prettiest members .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

im pretty sure if i was in a room with the sm execs i'd end up a serial killer

i'd just yell "Y U NO GIVE HYO MORE TIME" while i stab them over and over

oh man i am out of it arent i



> Hyo and Sunny probably had equal time . Yuri and Sooyoung probably got the lowest number of solo shots . Where as Yoona and Tae were all over it . As Eno said it's what the fans want and what fans what is the prettiest members


hyo had more time than sunny

and well yoona and tae owned that concept more than taemin owned the lucifer concept

but hyo was probably one of the best of the girls for the concept


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

When you want to stab people because they didn't give your bias screentime then yeah, your out of it.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

they gave a person who isn't even a member of the group more screentime than her


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

SM go for the visual aspect, who Japan or Korea will like. Hyo can't even go on variety shows, where Yoona bores everyone with stories about cooking sweet potatoes in a school yard.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2010)

XD

Makes you feel bad for both of them.  Oftentimes the MC will try and switch attention to Yoona, who will try to reference to another member, but they will always try and keep the attention on her.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

it would also help if they didn't always seem to wanna fuck her hair up

stylists rarely do anything right with hyo

sm is full of retards i swear

SUNNY WHY ARENT YOU RUNNING THE COMPANY


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2010)

Tempted to rant about Sooyoung

She has the potential to be a variety legend


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

SNSD have been kind of absent from variety for a while, has the Happy Together ep been subbed yet?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2010)

omg I love Sooyoung in everything. 

Especially when she did her "home shopping" in SGB


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

sooyoung

aegyo of a goddess


----------



## Alien (Nov 20, 2010)

Yoona meh


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> SNSD have been kind of absent from varitey for a while, has the Happy Together ep been subbed yet?



the problem is... who the hell is subbing it? 

RDR doesn't have it under subbing progress, and Soshified is behind on absolutely everything.

I think happy together gets channelsubs eventually though?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)

i like yoona

she's my second favorite member

also i've posted this plenty of times but sooyoung you can wake me like this


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i like yoona
> 
> she's my second favorite member
> 
> also i've posted this plenty of times but sooyoung you can wake me like this


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

Happy Together looks good, someone sub it!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqUg0hYxOoc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
I miss Sunny and her aegyo.

Sooyoung's aegyo is just so fucking hilarious.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2010)

Watchin IY 51 since it has Sunny, Hyunah & Taewoo in it.

Funny so far. 

Maybe I should try and watch the 10 episodes i haven't seen 

*Spoiler*: __ 




edit: LOL they try passing off Hyomin as Yuri




LMAO MORE GLEE IN MY KPOP

THEY PLAYED PART OF THE JOURNEY MEDLEY XDDD


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

People are gonna bitch but they deserve it, I wish SNSD get on it too since this is still unconfirmed. I lol at the comments, they don't mind JE buying their way in to Kohaku but whine about Kara and BB.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 20, 2010)

eff ya KARA will be at Kohaku~~


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)

Place is pretty damn quiet , everyone watching Inki?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 21, 2010)

what's 'Inki'?


----------



## rice (Nov 21, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> what's 'Inki'?



A weekly music show  inkigayo


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 21, 2010)

ah okay. I know that one - just shortened it.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)

Inki cam is so Yuri biased , I think I heard the Sooyoung fangirl again


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 21, 2010)

haha Inki.. KARA amazing as always
SNSD won...lol my Jess...was like give me the mic *while Seohyun talking


LUPIN JP ver preview
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mmi-CQFe694[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)

Why are you so perfect?


----------



## rice (Nov 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Why are you so perfect?



it's because she's chinese.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)

I wana strangle you


----------



## rice (Nov 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I wana strangle you



it's because she's chinese.


----------



## Alien (Nov 21, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> LUPIN JP ver preview
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sounds pretty good. When does the full version come out ?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)

Frango said:


> it's because she's chinese.



So is your mom , am I blabbering on about her?


----------



## rice (Nov 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


> So is your mom , am I blabbering on about her?



it's because she's chinese.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Why are you so perfect?


aigoo Vic <3


Alien said:


> Sounds pretty good. When does the full version come out ?


end of Nov..will be in Girl's Talk ( KARA 1st Jp album ) yes all the songs will be in Japanese


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Alien (Nov 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Why are you so perfect?



Hmm, i love it when she bites her lip


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)

Alien said:


> Hmm, i love it when she bites her lip


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 21, 2010)

lmao        leo


----------



## Alien (Nov 21, 2010)

Is that the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that has a thing for IU ?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)

Alien said:


> Is that the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that has a thing for IU ?



Yup yup a big IU fan


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 21, 2010)

haha yah Yoseob loves IU xD


----------



## Alien (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh right, the dude from Beast. Got it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 21, 2010)

yes lol
hope KARA win next week or so


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## koguryo (Nov 21, 2010)

Running Man this week was awesome

Searching team(6 people) Catching Team(3 people)

KJK was

HOLY SHIT NEXT WEEK IS KJK TRYING TO CATCH 9 PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)

Is it just me or is the FT island maknae a little clone of Lee Seungi ?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 21, 2010)

RM..KJK is jjang~~ him VS all~~ lol


----------



## God Movement (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking to get into Korean music.

Can anyone recommend me some good albums/artists to start off with?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 21, 2010)

oh boy gm

B2ST - Shock, Bad Girl, Soom
SNSD - Gee, Genie, Run Devil Run, Hoot
Super Junior - Sorry Sorry, Bonamana
DBSK - MIROTIC
KARA - Mister, Lupin, Jumping
Epik High - Run, One, Fan, Fly
Wonder Girls - So Hot, Tell Me, 2 Different Tears, Nobody
Big Bang - Sunset Glow, Lies
4minute - I My Me Mine, Hit Your Heart (HuH)
IU - Marshmellow
BoA - Hurricane Venus
SISTAR - Shady Girl, Push Push
miss A - Breathe

etc


----------



## Alien (Nov 21, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Looking to get into Korean music.
> 
> Can anyone recommend me some good albums/artists to start off with?



F(x) - Nu abo , La cha ta
Kara - Mister , Wanna , Lupin and Honey
T-ara - Bopeep
Big Bang - Haru haru , Lies
Super Junior - Bonamana , No other , Its you , Sorry sorry
Wonder girls - Nobody , Tell me
IU - I need a boy, Nagging (with Seulong)


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)

Girl bands 

Snsd
Kara 
Brown eyed girls
T-ara 
Secret

Boy bands 

Beast
Big Bang 
Super Junior


----------



## God Movement (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Alien (Nov 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Girl bands
> 
> Snsd
> Kara
> ...



Why no solo artists ?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)

Better to look at more than 1 girl :33


----------



## Alien (Nov 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Better to look at more than 1 girl :33



Spoken like a true hustler


----------



## koguryo (Nov 21, 2010)

Beast-Easy(Sincere ver), Say No, Soom, Beautiful, Lights Go On Again
Big Bang-Fool, A Good Man, Lies, Last Farewell, Always
IU-Mia
SNSD-Merry Go Round, Dear Mom, Oppa Nappa, Star Star Star
Sistar-Shady Girl
2AM-Friend's Confession, I Did Wrong, etc.
Lee Seunggi-Let's Break Up
CNBlue-Love Light, Love Revolution
After School-Because of You
Taeyang-Wedding Dress, Only Look at Me
Younha-Let's Break Up
Rain-Love Story
SHINee-Replay
Gummy-Since You're a Man
Davichi-Love and War

Edit: Was watching some of Boob's old performances to see who rapped and Doojoon seemed really excited here
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqZZun2Ibak[/YOUTUBE]
Maybe Boobs showed him her boobs before the performance:ho


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 21, 2010)

back from vacation.

they blasted Nobody non-stop lol. There was like an insane 10min long remix of Nobody.

also what everyone is recommending is good for a start to kpop.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)

Have fun RA?

Why is it everyone vs KJK now?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2010)

I kinda feel bad for Spart Kook, he never gets to be on the hiding team that everyone likes and wants to win.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeap I did! It was awesome (tho I missed out on a lot of KPop it seems)

Wonder Girls are having a tour there sometime next month but I doubt I'll go back to Malaysia just for the WGs.

also there was like a stage performance in the Genting Mall. Like 6, about 6-8 year old girls were singing a bunch of songs. They started singing Nobody, Honey and Gee and I was like wut.

it was kinda freaky.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I kinda feel bad for Spart Kook, he never gets to be on the hiding team that everyone likes and wants to win.



Do you want me to tell you the results of this week's Running Man?


----------



## clip (Nov 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqgdHucaTxE[/YOUTUBE]

brb basking in the awesomeness


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2010)

Sunny's part <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvr7pTrwbTc[/YOUTUBE]

IS IT MY BIRTHDAY?

Also, I swear the lesbos bought out the entire show.  The screams for Sica were crazy in the other performances.


----------



## Alien (Nov 21, 2010)

Hot damn, Sooyoung


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2010)

Jess is so cute, she really wanted to give a shout out to chubbs at home


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2010)

XDD

Seo's like "Goddamn, you guys don't wanna do it so don't take it from me when I do."

Jess just wants to shoutout for her waifu. :[


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 21, 2010)

oh yes~~ Jess was so cute...give me the mic Seo xD

re watching in in HD xD


----------



## God Movement (Nov 21, 2010)

So I picked two random bands out of the list you guys recommended me, SNSD and Kara. Downloaded one album from each (Oh! from SNSD and The First Blooming from Kara). And...



I'm impressed. I'm pretty sure I've listened to both albums at least 5 times each, and I prefer SNSD to Kara from what I've heard of both so far since I've found that their songs are generally higher in tempo (Kara seems to have more of an RnB sound), and that's more or less what I prefer in music more than anything. Might look at some of the other artists/bands or download more of the material from these two bands.

Another question though, seeing as I like SNSD so much, are there any other bands who produce music of a similar tempo?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2010)

That's hard to say.

SNSD is strictly pop.  They don't utilize a rapper, they don't really travel into R&B unless it's for a special stage or an album song.  

You might find some songs that are similar, but never really anything that follows the strict pop outline that is an SNSD album.  Kara was the closest we can name. 

But if you want, we can always just keep recommending till you find something else you like.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah, that'll work


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2010)

Wonder Girls - Tell Me

T-ara - Bo Peep

2ne1 - Fire

4minute - HuH

Rainbow - A

Secret - Madonna

Miss A - Breathe

After School - Because of You

f(x) - NU ABO

Brown Eyed Girls - Abracadabra

All girl groups. 

If you want guy groups, just ask.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 21, 2010)

Cool stuff. I'll get listening then.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 21, 2010)

KARA and SNSD...welcome to the club lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2010)

lol also I edited because i forgot abracadabra


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 21, 2010)

well just listen to their tittle tracks first ^^


----------



## God Movement (Nov 21, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> KARA and SNSD...welcome to the club lol





I feel like I'm part of the family already



NudeShroom said:


> Wonder Girls - Tell Me
> 
> T-ara - Bo Peep
> 
> ...



Okay. Listened to all the material you gave me, and again, I'm impressed .

I loved all the bands except the last four, which were all right, but not as good as the others IMO. 2ne1 and Secret were my favourites from the list, so I'll definitely be looking more into them, plus the others. Ready for some male bands now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2010)

Beast - Soom

Big Bang - Lies

Super Junior - Sorry Sorry

2AM - I Was Wrong

2PM - Without You

Infinite - Come Back Again

SHINee - Replay

CN Blue - Love

MBLAQ - Oh Yeah

SS501 - Love Ya

U-Kiss - Bingeul Bingeul

ZE:A - Mazeltov

Teen Top - Clap

Dalmation - Round 1

Disclaimer:  I don't exactly like some of these groups, out of these ones I linked, me and the thread really only like about seven on them.  I was just trying to link all who are active like I did with the girls.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 21, 2010)

All right, cool, and thanks again, Shroom.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 21, 2010)

why did you use mazeltov as ze:a's example cara?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2010)

cuz i have no idea what else they did

not really a ZE:A fan


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 21, 2010)

lol well using mazeltov as an example is like trying to get someone to like hyoyeon by showing all her horrible hairstyles she's had

but yeah they've only really had like 3 singles, but mazeltov was horrid. haru jongil is all kinds of awesome though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2010)

Alright, listening :ho


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 21, 2010)

hope you enjoy it as much as i do


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2010)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY better than mazeltov


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 21, 2010)

mazeltov still has better lyrics


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2010)

Cara you forgot DBSK lol.

Mirotic

Theres so much I wanna recommend but I'll leave you Cara's list. Btw Brown Eyed Girls are really good, Abracadabra is a song that takes a while but you might like this instead:

LOVE



> I feel like I'm part of the family already



The fact that you listened to all of Cara's recommendations means you're interested, thank you for having an open mind. Welcome to the club, now go and find your bias and claim him/her


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2010)

You can always recommend stuff of course, I just wanted to link everything quickly haha


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2010)

oh and i forgot dbsk because i was wondering to myself if i should put them even though i doubt they'll be coming back as 5 anytime soon


----------



## Alien (Nov 21, 2010)

I only like the first 30 seconds of Abracadra for some reason. I always turn it off when they start singing


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2010)

Random Recommendations:

2PM- Again and Again

4Minute- Muzik

2NE1- I don't Care

Wondergirls- So Hot

BigBang- Haru Haru

Super Junior- Its you

Epik High- Love x3


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 21, 2010)

also i think sign is BEG's best song

oh and since ennoea brought up 2pm i have to post this


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2010)

man they were awesome then ;_;


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 21, 2010)

i can listen to again & again over and over

one of my favorite kpop songs ever


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2010)

i prefer hate you, same album either way.  the golden age of 2pm :[

and lol@ how people are referring to how the Bible Brigade + Seohyun did the If U Seek Amy perf


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 21, 2010)

it will never come back

i still hope that someday like jay and 2pm will be performing on the same show and they say fuck it and do again & again and hate you instead of their songs


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Beast - Soom
> 
> Big Bang - Lies
> 
> ...


Surprised you didn't give Shock , Beautiful , Love like this , Y , I'm a loner , Man man ha ni ..thought everyone liked those the best


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 21, 2010)

Y?

Man Man Ha Ni?

people like u-kiss and mblaq?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> Y?
> 
> Man Man Ha Ni?
> 
> people like u-kiss and mblaq?



lol she listed them that's why but I like Y and Man man ha ni


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2010)

haha sometimes i just picked the first one that came up on my youtube scroll down or whatever i thought of first


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)

Fair enough


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2010)

Omg yes I saw 

I was like hells yeah Gary

makes me love both of them more, Ji Hyo doesn't just attach herself to prettyboys.  she goes for the personality.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)

YJS creates the best love lines  , Hyori and Jong Kook in FO was hilarious as fuck aswell .

Ji Hyo is fairly old and mature so she knows best not to go for young pretty boys I guess .

Running man needs more subbers


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2010)

Hyori/Kook/Yejin loveline was epic beyond anything.

Oh 2PM when you were good, now their stages aren't even half as good as that.

@Hust: has Khuntoria been subbed yet? Watched Yongseo, damn Seohyun is crazy for Gogumas.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)

I went nostalgic and started watching episodes of FO oh god KJK was awkward as fuck  . Chunhee and Sooro had one epic combination aswell , sigh i'm glad we have running man atleast now


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a bag of sweet potatoes in my kitchen right now.

I need to find a way to launch these to Korea with a message implanted in them.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2010)

I still remember how Hyori acted all cute and innocent when KJK first appeared, within a few weeks however she was torturing him. The episode where she made him piggy back her, and chase her was just so fucking awesome

I miss FO now.

Thanks Hust.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2010)

1 minute in and he's already recording her while she eats, classy

Vic is so adorable tho;_;

Lol the MC are pissed their not feeding each other for the first timeXD


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I have a bag of sweet potatoes in my kitchen right now.
> 
> I need to find a way to launch these to Korea with a message implanted in them.


Go to Korea and leave it outside of SM office or go outside Snsd dorm light fireworks , bring em all out lol


Ennoea said:


> I still remember how Hyori acted all cute and innocent when KJK first appeared, within a few weeks however she was torturing him. The episode where she made him piggy back her, and chase her was just so fucking awesome
> 
> I miss FO now.
> 
> Thanks Hust.





Ennoea said:


> 1 minute in and he's already recording her while she eats, classy
> 
> Vic is so adorable tho;_;



That still cracks me up , Hyori was all shy and cute annd few weeks later she was kicking the shit out of him . I liked Yejin a lot , she was braver than the guys .

Vic is perfect


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2010)

She'd make a really good wife, and she doesn't seem the loose character type either.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2010)

Too perfect is bad.  They need to have some flaws.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> She'd make a really good wife, and she doesn't seem the loose character type either.


Yup adorable and strong 


NudeShroom said:


> Too perfect is bad.  They need to have some flaws.



What are Seob's flaws?


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 21, 2010)

lol KiKwang 


Though tbh, I think one of the bigger things that killed his solo career was his ridiculous hair.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2010)

AJ was somewhat popular tho, I still remember the 1 step 2 step song.

Cara forgot to ask, what did your sis think of Pretty girl?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yup adorable and strong
> 
> 
> What are Seob's flaws?



1. Can't cook.
2. Perfectionist to the point of being awkward.

Both which I find adorable. pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> AJ was somewhat popular tho, I still remember the 1 step 2 step song.
> 
> Cara forgot to ask, what did your sis think fo Pretty girl?



She didn't have much a reaction. xD  She's a linguist, she's pretty familiar with how silly countries can become. Haha

though i think i remember when i showed her lucifer, i think she said "I think they think they're hispanic"


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2010)

Most people when buying towels decide by how nice they feel, Asian girls go on which one is the prettiest. I think I just figured out how I can sell anything to asian girls:ho

Buying novelty items as actually housewares is silly, cartoon toothbrushes are bad quality and not good for your teeth.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> 1. Can't cook.
> 2. Perfectionist to the point of being awkward.
> 
> Both which I find adorable. pek


Those are not flaws , she's not old enough to know how to cook perfectly anyway . Erm looking after yourself is more like a disease than a flaw trust me I wash my hands like every 20 minutes and no I don't have OCD , have to wash myself 3 times a day , wash whenever I go outside and come back home 

I guess i'm more along the lines of a cleanfreak than a perfectionist but still like a disease


Ennoea said:


> Most people when buying towels decide by how nice they feel, Asian girls go on which one is the prettiest. I think I just figured out how I can sell anything to asian girls:ho



Aren't they all the same? lol I didn't know you're supposed to buy towels like that , I just pick my fav colour


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2010)

I guess I've never given much thought to towelsXD

Lol Khun I thought you had two sisters? He seems abit clueless about the signals women give.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2010)

HYOMIIIIIIIIIIN


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## koguryo (Nov 21, 2010)

Godfuck Eunjung


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2010)

Qri looks cute:


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2010)

Underag boobs looks good too:


Good luck to Sistar with the pole dancer concept, not so sure Korea will like it.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)

They all look great especially Jiyeon


----------



## koguryo (Nov 21, 2010)

I think I'm gonna get a Eunjung set, last bias I need a set of


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)

Never get rid of this set! 

Everytime you make a post , I spend minutes staring at Jiyoon  . Not that I don't like Eunjung but i'm so used to cute Jiyoon .

Does Qri's birthmark bother anyone else?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah it looks like a pigeon pooped on her. But she's still really pretty imo.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## koguryo (Nov 21, 2010)

I still don't understand how they're the Asian Music Awards if only Korean artists can win shit


----------



## lucky (Nov 21, 2010)

pffft.  

Epik High - Fan
BEG - Da Ga Wa Suh


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah it looks like a pigeon pooped on her. But she's still really pretty imo.



Yup she's hella pretty but that birthmark is all I stare at 

MAMA is I don't know , i'm still neutral about it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 22, 2010)

meh MAMA is uh... shitty compared to what used to be the awards show before MAMA.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2010)

The first 30 secs are relevant:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YChL6tQvcY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Nov 22, 2010)

This is a pretty good edit


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2010)

MAMA sucks, especially the name. However Perfume will be there and thats good enough for me.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 22, 2010)

Girl's Talk leaked...DDL my profile lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2010)

Goddamn iPod not loading the video 

However, on the radio just now, they were talking about sexual benefits about Thanksgving(American holiday) food.

Apparently large consumptions of sweet potato increases the female sexdrive.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 22, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Apparently large consumptions of sweet potato increases the female sexdrive.



I don't know how to react to this


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 22, 2010)

the MAMAs got perfume

well i'll watch some of them then


----------



## koguryo (Nov 22, 2010)

I now know what I must do.....I must go and buy sweet potatoes from a street vendor tomorrow before I go to a noraebang


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2010)

if they're cheap... Keep buying them for that girl. 



Hustler said:


> I don't know how to react to this



I realize that they not only taste awesome, great side effects as well. :ho


----------



## Hustler (Nov 22, 2010)

How is this possible? she lives off sweet potatoes yet barely shows any feelings towards guys .. maybe she's a lesbian


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2010)

Hehe.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 22, 2010)

Even then she's probably the only one who doesn't have a pairing amongst Snsd 

Asexual it is!


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2010)

Godammit Leo! 

but true she doesn't have a solid pairing or anything  however Yuri does seem to harass her regularly XD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 22, 2010)

yeah I always found it weird how Seobb isn't really paired with anyone in the group =o


----------



## Hustler (Nov 22, 2010)

Blasphemy!! let's create our own one , Sooseob/Seobyoung it is 

In before someone says Yulseob to piss me off


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2010)

Seobyoung sounds too much like Subyung 

either way all pairings are adorable, mostly cuz everyone except yoong has this motherly relationship with her.  

Sooyoung is funny because she's always super sentimental and will be the first to hug her when she cries :3


----------



## Hustler (Nov 22, 2010)

Who would wana seperate this?  Sooyoung gets along with all of em , slut of the group


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2010)

LOL GROUP SLUT

she seems like the father sometimes, with her height and boyish clothing.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 22, 2010)

OMG NEW YOUNHA SONG SOUNDS SO GOOODDD!!!


----------



## Hustler (Nov 22, 2010)

I love this Sooyoung




Not digging the new look much


----------



## Alien (Nov 22, 2010)

^

Same. I want the old Sooyoung back


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 22, 2010)

Long hair looks much better on her


----------



## God Movement (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello brothers. And sisters :Maybe.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 22, 2010)

lol hey gm


----------



## God Movement (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey Tendou. How goes it


----------



## Alien (Nov 22, 2010)

So GM, have you checked out IU yet ?


----------



## God Movement (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes. 

Only briefly though. She sings excellently.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 22, 2010)

lol i dont think i've ever made a christmas list as long as the one i just sent

oh man so much jpop and kpop on that list


----------



## Alien (Nov 22, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Yes.
> 
> Only briefly though. She sings excellently.



Excellent


----------



## Alien (Nov 22, 2010)

Check these out if you haven't seen them yet, GM

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSJg1VOlukU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI2OD-rIx6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God Movement (Nov 22, 2010)

All right then.

But I'm curious, how come there isn't a J-Pop thread here? One would think that such a popular genre would have its own thread in this section, or am I just missing it?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 22, 2010)

i think there are a few but idk

i post jpop in here too anyway

also if you printed out my christmas list, it'd be 4 pages


----------



## God Movement (Nov 22, 2010)

Can I take a look


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 22, 2010)

lol sure


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Christmas List
> 
> All the prices are what are on the site at the moment I made the list. And feel free to look for these on amazon or eBay or whatever, I'm sure plenty of them will be on there.
> 
> ...






i love how i have to dumb shit down in some of the items


----------



## God Movement (Nov 22, 2010)

OH LAWD


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2010)

Santa won't be bringing you much of that Tendou. Not even the lap dance will do it for you.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 22, 2010)

i have rich relatives

try again


----------



## God Movement (Nov 22, 2010)

and generous just looking at that list


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 22, 2010)

27. 2NE1 - 21 Hood Zip-up T-Shirt (One Size) (Gold Color Print) - $164.99 - EV Spots

lol  ....


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 22, 2010)

well half the list is like $20 and under

28 items are actually



> 27. 2NE1 - 21 Hood Zip-up T-Shirt (One Size) (Gold Color Print) - $164.99 - EV Spots
> 
> lol ....


what

dont like the sweatshirt? or are you laughing at the retarded price

actually i should explain why the sweatshirts are on there.

i have this one uncle who is like retardedly rich. and for christmas he doesn't give you a monetary limit, he gives you an item limit. you can only get 5 things from him on christmas, doesn't matter what the price is. so more than likely he'll get one of the expensive things for me.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 22, 2010)

I see Fahrenheit on that list


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2010)

The hoodie seems way too overpriced for what it is, YesAsia and YG must be kidding themselves.

Do I see AKB48 on the list? I thought the Momusu fan in you would never like them. Beginner is fucking great tho, I hope they release a full album soon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2010)

Screw the hoodie, me and Caewoo want their Star Wars shit from Follow Me.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The hoodie seems way too overpriced for what it is, YesAsia and YG must be kidding themselves.
> 
> Do I see AKB48 on the list? I thought the Momusu fan in you would never like them. Beginner is fucking great tho, I hope they release a full album soon.


it is overpriced

but not for my uncle 

and well i really dont like AKB48 but RIVER and Beginner are fucking amazing and i love takahashi minami who is a AKB48 member. and heavy rotation has a great cover.



> I see Fahrenheit on that list


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJw-Szq2P7E[/YOUTUBE]



> Screw the hoodie, me and Caewoo want their Star Wars shit from Follow Me.


i have enough star wars shit


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2010)

You gotta admit, that stormtrooper hat is win though 

also, i can see from the news that co-ed is having their lives ruined atm


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 22, 2010)

as awesome as they were, where can you buy them? i haven't seen them online at all. i mean i put the 2ne1 sweatshirts on cause a) they look awesome and b) it's a kpop sweatshirt

what's this about co-ed?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2010)

that's the name of it



basically there has been a rape rumor, two guys caught underage drinking, and one with an ankle problem for five weeks.

also in the comments you'll find an MR removed in which only one of the girls is outstanding and one sounds drunk


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2010)

Their activites have been stopped because Kangho went drinking with his friends once. Jeez Korea must be delusional if they belive young people don't drink

I feel sorry for him, but the rape story really has dented their reputation as a whole.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 22, 2010)

poor co-ed, i love them

bad things happen to groups i love.

co-ed has this shit
dbsk broke up
nine muses had the car accident
snsd has no fany right now
f(x) has their own carmen san diego
suju has lost a kibum and hangeng
w-inds. is still cockblocked by johnny's entertainment

etc etc


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrExmdVXJ5M[/YOUTUBE]
Only two of them can sing, the rest are lipsynching.

The rape accusation, underage drinking and now netizens are going after the members singing ability. I guess Mnet decided to just get them out of the spotlight for now. But seriously this tape proves that looks get you anything in Korea :
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmGDMMnLvVE[/YOUTUBE]
Jesus thats horrible.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2010)

;____;


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2010)

enno, lets just baw it all out

that or we plan a grand trip in 2012 over there when they're so awesome they don't have to promote every 3 seconds

and then we


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2010)

Seriously Cara why are our biases being paraded in wedding dresses

My plan is to find Seohyun and Gyuri dopplegangers, we will lure them with the promise of passports and greencards but instead we shall train them to be perfect korean idols. Then we fly to Korea and switch them with the real things. They will never know that the hotter ones are with us until some netizen points out that Seohyun looks caucasian all of a sudden. But those shallow idiots will just blame it on surgery not realising the truth


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2010)

ikr

it's not like they're getting married


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2010)

Either wedding dresses, bakers or designers. Kpop forces such sexist prescribed gender roles on its female idols who are working their asses off to earn money. Either they want to be wives or babies (or have babies), we need one that says fuck off im gonna become a kick boxer.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah it's pretty bad there. 

It was pretty nuts seeing the whole T-ara show preview thing where it was like "FASHION DESIGNER"

"BAKER"

"HOUSEMAID"

"FLIGHT ATTENDANT"

it was like... can we get SOMETHING that's not gonna crush so many girls' dreams?  Some form of successful businesswoman who isn't a slave?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2010)

All of them in one way or another just ends up as "Take care of the man and make him a sandwhich"


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2010)

indeed.  it's just a waste of talent for quite a few.  

chick makes a robot that makes the sandwiches automatically 

all he does is eat it


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 22, 2010)

oh god i can't imagine what i'd do is sohee was paraded around in a wedding dress


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 22, 2010)

that MR of Co-ed 


oh god I knew Kwanghaeng wasn't a singer but... 
I feel really bad for Chanmi though, she's fucking amazing and probably makes up 70% of the vocal talent in that group.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2010)

the problem with that is that

25% then goes to Sungmin


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 22, 2010)

lol then Yoosung makes up another 20% and Kwanghaeng brings it down by 15% was never good at math


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2010)

You know when we were deciding on who get who idol? Im thinking of fighting whoever has Yoseob. I'll keep him in my living room and ask him difficult questions

Me: Yo Yoseob, do you know the exact number of constellations that are visible from our planet?

Yosoeb: IDDDNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOHHHHHHHHHHHHHWOAAHHHHHH AHHHHHYEAHHHHH 

It will be epic.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 22, 2010)

**


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry Noda.

In more news DBSk is coming back but with only two members, SM is fail.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2010)

In other other fabricated news, SM still hasn't given us our SNSD doing Mirotic.  They gave us If U Seek Amy which was fine but not what I wanted.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd even take Wrong Number, just give us something.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms0IKTTIdgw[/YOUTUBE]

Not sure how I feel about it... just something about the beat.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd DL it pek


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW7SDWuqKXQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Is this their title track? Seems alittle weak.

Okay second listen and its already grown on me, its not a crack title track, but still good. Crappy MV brings the song down.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 22, 2010)

listening to the T-ara track now.

and yeah Co-Ed is kinda bad... There's only really like 2-3 people with any talent in the group and the rest are just fodder. No surprise Chanmi gets so many lines.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 22, 2010)

the t-ara song is a little weird. I liked the beginning but it gets kinda weird in the middle, idk how to describe it.

but meh t-ara songs take time to grow on me anyway.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2010)

watching...HELLO THERE LEE SEUNGGI


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2010)

NOT ENOUGH HYOMIN.

But the new girl was sure made up all cute.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2010)

Too much underage boobs Jiyeon and not enough of the rest.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2010)

Biggest question:  Do they actually switch places in the choreo? 

Also, Hyomin can rock any hair.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 22, 2010)

Holy shit misfits! I need to watch season 2

As for that T-ara track , very forgettable


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2010)

return to one of the best t-ara tracks evar

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-HG2Z6M4ww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 22, 2010)

=o i actually kinda hated that one.

Bo Peep Bo Peep used to be my fav but I Go Crazy Because of You eventually overtook it.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 22, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> =o i actually kinda hated that one.
> 
> Bo Peep Bo Peep used to be my fav but I Go Crazy Because of You eventually overtook it.



x                               2

Hyomin is such a sexy bitch


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 23, 2010)

VOTE NAO~~ This is cute , so obvious he's talking about Seobb 

result for now !


----------



## Hustler (Nov 23, 2010)

Suju raping that poll


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 23, 2010)

top 3 all SM lol.. SuJu got more than half of the votes lol

ELFS >.<


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 23, 2010)

ELFs are hardcore.

SuJu would've flopped so bad this year if not for ELFs mass buying their album


----------



## Hustler (Nov 23, 2010)

I wana see an all out war between ELF's and Hottests 

Does anyone know if IY 52 has been subbed?


----------



## rice (Nov 23, 2010)

gummy should win.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 23, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> VOTE NAO~~ result for now !
> 
> result for now !


lol when the uncle fan sones come home from work, SNSD will catch up.


----------



## Alien (Nov 23, 2010)

Do want


----------



## Hustler (Nov 23, 2010)

So many votes for Oh and it's average at best

I'll be back above shock


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah but at least Oh was a big hit in Korea (by that I mean amongst the general public) anyway as compared to say I'll Be Back.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 23, 2010)

also #prayforkorea. Honestly hoping nothing happens to anyone, not just idols. It's a scary situation right now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 23, 2010)

Woah  Did something serious happen?


----------



## koguryo (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm alive guys and I think I know how Yonghwa feels when he was first getting to know Seohyun


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 23, 2010)

Voted for Kim Jong Kook


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 23, 2010)

i would hope that you're alive kog

fucking nk


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 23, 2010)

Just saw the news, that's really fucked up. I'm glad you're fine, kog.  I hope shit like that doesn't happen again...


----------



## koguryo (Nov 23, 2010)

I didn't know anything happened until I got home just now, my girlfriend mentioned something and I was just like, "What the fuck you talking about?"  I pretty much acted normal all day


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 23, 2010)

It wasn't huge it seems, but it's not a good sign considering how recently that boat went down.  

The news articles seem to be tying it in with future jongil, maybe his son is an idiot who just likes shooting things?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 23, 2010)

yeah apparently it's to show off his power? idkr, I'd call the situation fucked up anyway

idk really not that into politics. glad you're safe kog.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2010)

I really hope they don't go after Seoul, NK are crazy;__;

Suju will prbably win Golden Disk, crazy fangirls.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 23, 2010)

apparently nk was preparing artillery strikes for seoul


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 23, 2010)

curtis what the hell is going on in your sig


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2010)

Heavy Rotation

Atsuko Maeda looked incredible in that MV, first time I've thought of her as beautiful.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 23, 2010)

watched it...

...

...it held my attention for the full 4:46, at least


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 23, 2010)

do you rike it cara

only girl from akb48 i like is takamina


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2010)

Haruna Kojima>>>the rest

The bathtub stuff is creepy, but the rest is win.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 23, 2010)

i dont like her ears


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 23, 2010)

Lol that's almost too out there, but there are some parts I enjoy 

haven't really cared for jpop for a while now.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't know why she doesn't just cover her ears, but the rest of her is godly. 

Takamina is cute but the way she opens up her mouth is creepy.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 23, 2010)

idc

i love takamina

only reason i keep tabs on akb48


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2010)

Imo one of their best:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1_7sqZa0wk[/YOUTUBE]
Very Wondergirls-ish.

If they keep making records like Beginner then they might just be relevant for other reasons than for their faces.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 23, 2010)

rewatching the t-ara video

i'm still trying to figure out what the heck ccm wants to do with hwayoung, she's definitely cute, but are they training her a rapper?  Her voice is interesting but it's sorta weird how they chose to modify T-ara when it was working imo.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 23, 2010)

i dont even pay attention to kpop anymore

though i should since sistar has something new soon dont they


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2010)

> Her voice is interesting but it's sorta weird how they chose to modify T-ara when it was working imo.



Honestly they probably didn't want to another girl in CO-ed so just decided to stick her in the only other group they could.

Btw Kara's Japanese album is awesomesauce:

The new songs:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34unVSspy7I&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X23xsduOW00&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 23, 2010)

True.

If she as truly badass however, her and her sister could have made a duo.  Would have been epic.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2010)

So does this mean that this song is T-ara's title track? It seems more rushed than Hoot.


----------



## Alien (Nov 23, 2010)

Kara in Japanese > SNSD in Japanese imo. 

When is their Japanese album coming out ?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 23, 2010)

Alien said:


> Kara in Japanese > SNSD in Japanese imo.
> 
> When is their Japanese album coming out ?



haha this is something we all agree on

the only thing SNSD will truly own everyone else in is English.  

And I think it is the title track, but you can't be sure with T-ara


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2010)

SNSD's japanese skill kinda surprised me, I though they'd be more fluent. Seohyun was obviously going to be good tho, give her enough time and she could probably fly a space shuttle.

With the right songs and more promotion SNSD could do very well, SM doesn't seem very interested right now tho. I bet they feel they jumped the shark with UMJ, now that Avex and them are best friends again.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah SNSD was really quite surprising considering that 5/9 are bilingual.  But then again, Seohyun really does boost what we consider to be the intellectual range that is SNSD. xD  

They seriously need to think about what they do with SNSD in Japan, cuz that felt like they were making a dumb cameo there with no real purpose.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2010)

I know what you mean, it was really half assed by SM. But im okay with it, I'd prefer them all to stay in Korea.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 23, 2010)

apparently 4minute will be releasing their third mini album by the end of november

well according to tumblr


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah.  Considering we have a huge amount of access to whatever goes on there, it's really not a big deal if they don't advance here.  

However if it really is the actual girls' dream to advance outside, then let them try.  I just hope SM doesn't keep half-assing because it's sorta ridiculous their current lack of attention when SNSD is their biggest money maker as of now.


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 23, 2010)

boring. Super Junior. no news


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 23, 2010)

^ Pretty refreshing to hear a group where everyone sounds incredible 

Say no is pretty underrated , I love that song .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 23, 2010)

I preferred the other teaser =o

needs moar Jay.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2010)

Suju news? 

-Hangeng is in China making adverts
-Donghae/Siwon/Sungmin doing dramas 
-Kyuhyun is singing
-Leetuek is grooming underage trainees to be in his future harem
-Shindong is getting some, I bet foreplay involves food 
-Ryeowook is finally accepting his place as the Korean Justin Bieber 
-Yesung is in a hotel room somewhere touching peoples lips
-Kibum is eating
-Kangin is in the wild somewhere driving over and punching bambi
-Eunhyuk is waiting for his imaginary girlfriend to return from Japan
-Heechul is in your house, wearing your moms shoes

I think that covers them all.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2010)

So many people making a big fuss about Amber . SM has like the shittest rappers .

Go to YG my dear


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 24, 2010)

'gasp' you lie. Henry's "I wanna roll witchu" was flawless.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2010)

This made me lol so hard


----------



## koguryo (Nov 24, 2010)

A couple weeks ago my mom asked me why I didn't like 2pm's song and I told her the dance is too stupid for me to take seriously.  Then I did the dance for her, she told me it was pretty good, I was just walking in place


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2010)

I think they tried to shuffle but couldn't pull it off lol . LIke the only Asians who couldn't shuffle


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

Hustler said:


> So many people making a big fuss about Amber . SM has like the shittest rappers .
> 
> Go to YG my dear



Lol where is this? xD

I don't think it's necessarily the shittiest rappers, I think it's more like the shittiest raps. 

However if you do compare their selection to others, they're pretty much only on par with JYP and above DSP.  YG and Cube are the only ones with proper rappers.

And Miryo is on her own level in Nega Network.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 24, 2010)

yeah Amber is actually a decent rapper but the raps they give her are... shit.

tho I think DSP gives shitty raps for Kara but I felt they gave Rainbow decent raps at least for A and Mach.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2010)

Everyone is like an Amber fan , all over youtube /websites like bring Amber back , we don't want an F(x) without Amber yadda yadda lol  . 

Stupid SM . JYP is kinda bad too but Yoobin sounds sexy when she raps , guess it's just her unique voice .

I got it to work RA , thanks


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm not really an Amber fan tho D: but Amber gave f(x) that unique identity I guess.

Just like how Jia gives Miss A a unique identity.

np Hust, I was having trouble with it earlier as well =/


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2010)

Amber is Chinese too yeh? I feel sorry for that girl , she has no clothing sense but I guess it's something you get when you go for a boyish image  .

The new format is way too complicated , poor Jong Kook


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2010)

SM is gonna kill the Hallyu wave in Japan, they're just trying to cash in rather than actually launch the groups there.

F(x) are trying to tick too many boxes, it just seems like they have no identity. Amber is okay and fans will be bothered because a member is missing, but I'd only be bothered if Luna left.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm gonna admit I'm an Amber fan too. 

Not to get all gay in the thread, but I think she's a pretty good figure to put up.  She's not up there shouting "ohayimalezandf-ingkrystal" but it probably lets some people breathe a little easier that some aspect of the world is letting her up there. 

However, it does also lead me to a theory that the reason she's on extended leave is because they didn't want her having to participate in variety.  We're all aware they do "omg pick your ideal" every 5 seconds on some shows, so I think to avoid this, they just told her to stay home.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> SM is gonna kill the Hallyu wave in Japan, they're just trying to cash in rather than actually launch the groups there.
> 
> F(x) are trying to tick too many boxes, it just seems like they have no identity. Amber is okay, but I'd only be bothered if Luna left.



Haha true.  in b4 Japanese Chu & Sorry Sorry

new videos will be fun, but we'll get nothing truly awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2010)

The problem is still there tho. Look at Kwon for instance, he's had to defend/lie about his sexuality too many times, he even appeared in WGM to lessen the rumours.



> new videos will be fun, but we'll get nothing truly awesome.



F(x) could make some money but Suju will be in trouble. With 2PM, Beast and other minor groups going to Japan, JE won't be very happy.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 24, 2010)

Why isn't beast popular. They should be more so than shinee and any other boy group right now... Glad they're gaining popularity in Japan and other overseas countries...


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2010)

Luna can't leave , she's the backbone of the vocals .

Funny there are plenty of Amberkey shippers  . Now that you mention it , it's probably better she stayed away from variety. I'm surprised Krystal doesn't attend many varieties outside of F(x) related shows .

Snsd , Kara and Big bang not participating in Kohaku


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

I can sorta see it with Krystal, since she was accused of being "rude" 



Ennoea said:


> The problem is still there tho. Look at Kwon for instance, he's had to defend/lie about his sexuality too many times, he even appeared in WGM to lessen the rumours.



Yeah I know.  Amber is just an improvement at least. Sadly it's just going to be harder for Kwon it seems, Amber just rakes in fangirls because I doubt we'd hear a bunch of guys going crazy for an outed man on a program...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2010)

Im kinda sad tha they're not winning charts. Lights go on again is the best mini album by a boyband this year, yet shit faced 2PM won everything with their half assed walking shit.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 24, 2010)

Beast isn't popular? I thought they just had their first concert or something and they debuted like a year ago.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

beast made it into the top 10 fanclubs I believe... they have like 120k in their whatsitcalled one i think


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Beast isn't popular? I thought they just had their first concert or something and they debuted like a year ago.







I love this meme


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2010)

No Kohaku, it was a long shot anyway. 

Ugh I see Hottest have too much money to spend, 2PM's crappy DVD made it to the top of the DVD chart on Oricon.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 24, 2010)

Korean wave still rampant in Japan - or is it showing signs of dying out?


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 24, 2010)

Anyone else having problems with isubs site?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

Gamst said:


> Anyone else having problems with isubs site?



yeah i'm getting 500 too


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> No Kohaku, it was a long shot anyway.
> 
> Ugh I see Hottest have too much money to spend, 2PM's crappy DVD made it to the top of the DVD chart on Oricon.


Ohyeh I saw that and first I was like :amazed 

Then




Gamst said:


> Anyone else having problems with isubs site?



Yeh it's been modified , click on Streaming and drop down box episode 14 if we are on the same boat problems wise


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 24, 2010)

I think Japan is gaining the notion Kpop groups are *only* going for the yen instead of earning the honest reputation of producing and sharing their music - which is happening of course... yet, I know they're have been nasty comments made to korean groups because them emerging in the Japan media industry. 
I'm sure they're still honest musicians there of course (i.e. Big bang) 
The other groups hold a rather questionable motive of why they choose to debut in Japan.

Because  I know through looking at interviews / documentaries, big bang has that zeal to share and produce good music in all parts of the world - musicians of which they're inspired by to go overseas and make their name known in various parts of the world... 

TVXQ and SNSD are arguable though...


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

oh no me & gamst i think are getting the 500 internal server error


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 24, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> yeah i'm getting 500 too



Good, not alone



Hustler said:


> Ohyeh I saw that and first I was like :amazed
> 
> Then
> 
> ...



Nah this


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2010)

Nude it happened to me and I restarted the browser after that it worked fine

Still works fine for me  



John Carter of Mars said:


> I think Japan is gaining the notion Kpop groups are *only* going for the yen instead of earning the honest reputation of producing and sharing their music - which is happening of course... yet, I know they're have been nasty comments made to korean groups because them emerging in the Japan media industry.
> I'm sure they're still honest musicians there of course (i.e. Big bang)
> The other groups hold a rather questionable motive of why they choose to debut in Japan.
> 
> ...



That's pretty damn given the respective owners just want to make money . They probably just randomly pick out a country and send em there since it just seems nothing is planned out , they go there and try to capture the Japs with their looks . 

It's a sin to even put Big bang on the same sentence as these amateur groups . I'm happy Beast is shaping up in the mould of Big bang , the way they do things professionally yet have fun .


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2010)

> TVXQ and SNSD are arguable though..



TVXQ are the reason groups have the chance to debut in Japan.

Big Bang tried quite hard but GD refusing to learn Japanese was abit weird.

Kara is trying hardest right now, most of the members seem to be able to converse in Japanese, they released an album and are actually promoting it quite well in Japan right now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

Nicole had a pretty easy time learning Japanese, iirc?  

and yeah Big Bang is still an idol group, but they do sort of transcend in terms of what restricts one.  One day I hope there are more groups like them


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 24, 2010)

I wish Japan would send their rock groups here - give the korean crowd a taste of visual-kei.


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 24, 2010)

So John you are living in Seoul, whats it like?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2010)

> I think Japan is gaining the notion Kpop groups are only going for the yen instead of earning the honest reputation of producing and sharing their music - which is happening of course...



You know what the funniest thing is? Out of all the current groups CNBlue is probably the only one that actually did it for this reason, even above Big Bang. They weren't backed by any major label, yet they went to Japan and performed in the streets, clubs and small venues. They've got a hardcore fanbase in Japan of music fans and not just hallyu fans.



> I wish Japan would send their rock groups here - give the korean crowd a taste of visual-kei.



Korean music labels and broadcasters dislike rock music apparently. I found this out after indie band have been complaining that the heads are restricitng rock music because of the adverse effects on Korean youths


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> *TVXQ are the reason groups have the chance to debut in Japan.*
> 
> Big Bang tried quite hard but GD refusing to learn Japanese was abit weird.
> 
> Kara is trying hardest right now, most of the members seem to be able to converse in Japanese, they released an album and are actually promoting it quite well in Japan right now.


yeah but JYJ has now received terrible feedback from Japan fans who have withdrawn interest (not all of course) from TVXQ, because they're thinking they're just in it for the yen - but yeah they're still dedicated fans... 



Gamst said:


> So John you are living in Seoul, whats it like?



I'll give you an honest response. I don't really like it as much as I used to. 
The Korean culture takes quite a time to adapt and getting used to. Especially the norm and people. A whole new set of rules and standards here. And what they value here is a little appalling [i.e. social status determined by how good you look, how much money you make, etc.] but it's more blatant and conspicuous within Korean society  (I'm a 'kyopo' = Korean-American). In Korean that's slang for Banana / twinki - white in the inside and Korean in the outside. I get a bit of reverse racism here. And I held more accountable by abiding by the Korean culture and following the customs.
Don't get me wrong - they're a handful of foreigners here enjoying the culture. Very very beautiful women walking the streets of seoul, and a lot of eccentric and unique attractions within the metropolitan / urbanized parts of Seoul. You really need to know your way around and have street smarts...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2010)

> In Korean that's slang for Banana / twinki - white in the inside and Korean in the outside. I get a bit of reverse racism here. And I held more accountable by abiding by the Korean culture and following the customs.



Haters gonna hate.

@gamst: its from a british tv show called Misfits. Best show on tv, makes heroes look like a joke.


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah ive heard that banana term before. Interesting i would like to visit there for sure, they do have good tourist attractions. What are they like around white people?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 24, 2010)

Gamst said:


> Yeah ive heard that banana term before. Interesting i would like to visit there for sure. What are they like around white people?



No lie. They are extremely polite and nice to westerners. They exploit it as a given merit when they make a white friend. And Hot Korean women are easy prey for white men. Why you ask? Because they perceive everything about America / western culture through Hollywood / media - and we both knows that bs right? But they fall for that lie. I just don't like it how they become delusional and get easily misled with how much crap the American media is feeding them.
Because I guarantee you, you're going to see a lot of average looking white guys with extremely hot Korean women.
Am I jealous? No, because white people can't tell whether the girl has gotten under the knife (plastic surgery) - plus they're standards of beauty and ours is different. So what they see pretty or good looking I kind of just laugh at it. 
Generally speaking though, if you find the right Korean girl, you'll find y yourself really lucky. Korean girls are very polite and loyal to those they truly commit themselves to - no joke, you would have more problems getting rid of her than keep her against your shoulder. 
You should definitely come with someone you know - or have someone show you around Seoul. But if you ever get lost or disoriented, Koreans are more than willing to help westerners out courteously.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

Very insightful posts.  Guess to really learn about some place you truly have to go and see it for yourself.


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 24, 2010)

Ah i see thanks. I can usually tells whats plastic or not from my time in the CAGFC . I'm from england but hopefully everything still applies 

@Ennoea thanks


----------



## koguryo (Nov 24, 2010)

The only thing I don't like is the drinking etiquette here, well if you're with your older friends.  Gotta listen to them tell you to drink, and continuous shots of soju can really fuck someone up.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 24, 2010)

koguryo said:


> The only thing I don't like is the drinking etiquette here, well if you're with your older friends.  Gotta listen to them tell you to drink, and continuous shots of soju can really fuck someone up.



don't like that either... Which is why I only go out to drink with people the same age as me. Lmao. 
But good thing about Korean custom is that the older always and must always get the tab


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

^^Woah, that sucks.  But  I did read in a book recently how big of a deal age is in Korean culture.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 24, 2010)

koguryo said:


> The only thing I don't like is the drinking etiquette here, well if you're with your older friends.  Gotta listen to them tell you to drink, and continuous shots of soju can really fuck someone up.



btw if you don't mind me asking what part of korea do you live in?... 

I live in Yongin city, Suji (Lmao far i know, but I work in Seoul so I spend most of mytime in seoul yo)...


----------



## koguryo (Nov 24, 2010)

I live in Seoul, sort of behind Yonsei University and by one of the foreign schools in Seoul.  I occasionally go and stay with my Mom by the Air Force Base in Osan.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 24, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I live in Seoul, sort of behind Yonsei University and by one of the foreign schools in Seoul.  I occasionally go and stay with my Mom by the Air Force Base in Osan.



kewl let's totally hang out


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 24, 2010)

I wouldn't say Big Bang is trying extremely hard in Japan (at least I feel they're not doing as much as KARA or even SNSD). G-Dragon and TOP both not learning Japanese is a bad move and they're the two most well-known members.

but yeah SM will kill the hallyu wave if they all extend to Japan. f(x) seems to have gotten a somewhat warm reaction (at least that's what I get from KOALA) and they've got a different style from most of the girl groups from Korea entering the market. The girls are hella hardworking. 

SM should probably break f(x) into China though.

SuJu will probably die in Japan, at least imo.

Krystal probs doesn't attend varieties cause of age restrictions and shit. I know Sulli does but she only does the weekend shows. Plus Krystal lives with her parents so it's harder for her to actually attend the shows since she doesn't live with the members.

Luna should get more varieties though, it's kinda sad that Vic is doing all the variety work.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 24, 2010)

Send Japanese rock (visual kei) and their other very original talented musicians to Korea >_> 
It's about time Korea taste some variety within their own music too~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 24, 2010)

ohyeah since their forum is a bitch atm, 

they posted it on their own fb page so I guess it wouldn't hurt to share it


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

^Yeah you're just not allowed to direct link.  

I've finally got it downloading, freaking mediafire was being evil. ;_;


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 24, 2010)

dead as a doornail once again


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2010)

Krystal lives with her parents? I thought the whole point of making groups live together was so they could bond well  . Korea never fails to amuse me .


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 24, 2010)

are you talking about the group?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah F(x)             .


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

kpop confession: i just listened to heartbeat and did the dance. 

also i'm sorta surprised she does too.  

KRYSTAL & AMBER HAD TO BE SEPARATED I BET It's probably because she has (had) quite a few activities and they wanna keep eye on her.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> kpop confession: i just listened to heartbeat and did the dance.
> 
> also i'm sorta surprised she does too.
> 
> KRYSTAL & AMBER HAD TO BE SEPARATED I BET It's probably because she has (had) quite a few activities and they wanna keep eye on her.






I didn't know her parents moved back to Korea . Why would they do that? /sigh

It's unfair on people who hardly get time to see their parents . Eg .. Hara who hasn't seen her parents in like years .


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah, but truthfully I doubt they would deny the parents the right to withhold their child. 

Hara really just made a sacrificial choice, and I bet she does actually get to talk to them now at least


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2010)

Sica didn't live with her parents right after debut right?  

I wonder why Nicole lives in a dorm when her mom has a nice restaurant in Seoul . She could just live with her and eat nice food lol .

Yeh Hara's parents live n like opposite side or something , sucks for her  . 

I didn't know Iu's a JYP reject ,  they pick Sohee and reject Iu? really shows their eye for talent .


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 24, 2010)

most Korean (even in their mid 20's and late 20's) live with parents.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

LOL IU rejected!?  seriously crazy company.



John Carter of Mars said:


> most Korean (even in their mid 20's and late 20's) live with parents.



america and korea has this in common


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2010)

> Send Japanese rock (visual kei) and their other very original talented musicians to Korea >_>
> It's about time Korea taste some variety within their own music too~



What is this? Korea has a ton of talented indie artists, yes rock wise they might not have the same influence as Jrock, but groups like Nell, MOT, Cherry Filter, Dearcloud, Guckkasten and especially Apollo 18 kick serious ass, and are just as good as any Japanese rock band.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeh Iu auditioned for JYP and didn't get through , I was shocked and happy at the same . They would have put her in some shitty group and ruined her future . 

Well in our culture ( mine and Eno's ) it's like a sin to move out before you're married . Stupid Asian parents!


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 24, 2010)

lol wait, is Enno asian?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2010)

> Well in our culture ( mine and Eno's ) it's like a sin to move out before you're married . Stupid Asian parents!



Even then they expect you to buy a house in the same street, silly people

I is asian (British Asian to be exact), I got pics to prove it.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> lol wait, is Enno asian?


Yup Kashmiri I believe


Ennoea said:


> Even then they expect you to buy a house in the same street
> 
> I is asian, I got pics to prove it.


 Tell me about it .

I said I wana move out and mom started laughing . She said I wouldn't last 5 minutes by myself , which is probably true at this point


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

I can tell why I'm so into Kpop now.

My brother(26) and me still live with my mother, and when my sister got married she bought a house two doors down.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2010)

> I said I wana move out and mom started laughing . She said I wouldn't last 5 minutes by myself , which is probably true at this point



But thats the thing Hust, Asian mothers from their kids birth plan to make their sons so retardedly dependant that even when they do try to move out they can't. If that fails then comes out the emotional blackmail.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I can tell why I'm so into Kpop now.
> 
> My brother(26) and me still live with my mother, and when my sister got married she bought a house two doors down.


That is SUCH an Asian thing to do . Are you sure you don't even have single bit of Asian in you? 


Ennoea said:


> But thats the thing Hust, Asian mothers from their kids birth plan to make their sons so retardedly dependant that even when they do try to move out they can't. If that fails then comes out the emotional blackmail.



So fucking true . They always want you to be under their surveillance . 

Every time I say i'm going to a friends house who lives alone she flips out saying all the boys who live by themselves just drink , smoke and do drugs . I always lol back saying "Mom I smoke and drink  " but she's still in denial .


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2010)

> Every time I say i'm going to a friends house who lives alone she flips out saying all the boys who live by themselves just drink , smoke and do drugs



Holy shit im getting deja vu, just add the having sex with girls with low morals part

When I was younger my parents were crazy, white man is devil who doesn't respect his parents, stay away for them. Nowdays my parents have too many holes in their arguments so I point out how stupid and contradictory they are and they tend to leave me alone.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Holy shit im getting deja vu, just add the having sex with girls with low morals part
> 
> When I was younger my parents were crazy, white man is devil who doesn't respect his parents, stay away for them. Nowdays they have too many holes in their arguments so I point out how stupid and contradictory they are.



Me too . I remember once mom came and asked me if I had a gf and I was like er no? and she pulled out all the cards my ex gf wrote to me so I was like touche , yes I do . Nomatter what you do , don't have sex . Do her parents know about it? Is she white?  god it was funny and hell at the same time . White girls change boyfriends just like that blah blah . I was like relax mom i'm not marrying her yet .

In my friend circle the white boys are more responsible and respectable than my our kind of people tbh , they don't feel the need to prove anything , they work hard . Quite funny how our parents percieve things .


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2010)

> Me too . I remember once mom came and asked me if I had a gf and I was like er no? and she pulled out all the cards my ex gf wrote to me so I was like touche , yes I do



You think thats bad? My first relationship was a trainwreck, afterwards the girl posted a bloody letter telling me to go die through my letterbox. The mother found it and then asked if I had been dating, I tried making her feel bad for not trusting me but my butter wouldn't melt face failed hard when she began to read the letter aloud



> In my friend circle the white boys are more responsible and respectable than my our kind of people tbh , they don't feel the need to prove anything , they work hard . Quite funny how our parents percieve things .



Exactly what I've said tons of times. Most of my white friends are the most decent people you'll ever meet, most of my asian friends on the other hand are horny idiots.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> You think thats bad? My first relationship was a trainwreck, afterwards the girl posted a bloody letter telling me to go die through my letterbox. The mother found it and then asked if I had been dating, I tried making her feel bad for not trusting me but my butter wouldn't melt face failed hard when she began to read the letter aloud
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I've said tons of times. Most of my white friends are the most decent people you'll ever meet, most of my asian friends on the other hand are horny idiots.



Woah that's bitchy . What was she? Thank god i've never had much of a problem with ex's outside of the relationship . 

There's a huge stereotype about white people being arrogant and racist yet they're so welcoming and friendly . I really can't stand Fiji Indians , biggest bunch of twat heads you'll ever meet , they pretty much look like plantain slaves with dyed hair and cross ear rings


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2010)

> Woah that's bitchy . What was she? Thank god i've never had much of a problem with ex's outside of the relationship .



Meh we were kids, she did it as a prank. 

I don't get the racist thing either, the way our parents talk as if the white poeple will band together and kick us out of the country.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

Hustler said:


> That is SUCH an Asian thing to do . Are you sure you don't even have single bit of Asian in you?
> [/FONT]



  I'm pretty sure none.  I think it's because my mom isn't American, and that's who we live with.  She's open-minded but she grew up in a setting where she took care of her four brothers and lived with her parents until she was married I believe.  I think it's mostly coincidental how Asian it is. XD


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 24, 2010)

wait Nudey, you're mixed right?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah I am.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 24, 2010)

you guys should come to korea, so we can all hang out.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

Seeing Korea is a loooong times away.  

watchin RM 14, Lizzy is lol when she has to persuade Kwang Soo


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 24, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Yeah I am.



cool.


um.... please forgive me if I sound kind of crude in asking this, but which side of the family is which race?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> cool.
> 
> 
> um.... please forgive me if I sound kind of crude in asking this, but which side of the family is which race?



XD it's okay

My father was African American and Cherokee, my mother was Scottish-Canadian

Also Lmao @ running man, the guys were all in a trance when Jihyo and Lizzy went at it.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 24, 2010)

LMAO


this is not helping


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2010)

He looks crazy


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

what the hell is that from


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 24, 2010)

lol Jihyo dominated running man <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2010)

Haha I'm really glad they didn't automatically put females on the show.  No offense to her, but I didn't want them picking a Yoona and trying to run with it.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 24, 2010)

I heard a few planes flying over *sigh* looks like America and Korea are going to do aerial training again as precaution - man I really really hope there's no war.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 25, 2010)

wow.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 25, 2010)

omg Palin's not even worth wasting my facepalm over.


----------



## Alien (Nov 25, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I didn't know Iu's a JYP reject ,  they pick Sohee and reject Iu? really shows their eye for talent .





NudeShroom said:


> LOL IU rejected!?  seriously crazy company.



Yeah there's a vid of her audition on youtube

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4R29TkPV2k[/YOUTUBE]

Ha, i knew something about KPOP that you guys didn't know.

This is a glorious moment.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 25, 2010)

Palin , oh dear


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 25, 2010)

...im glad she didn't become our vp so mucho 

and gawsh IU is amazing and jyp rejected that.  That's good and bad at the same time D:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 25, 2010)

good thing - she didn't get signed to jyp
bad thing - jyp not knowing talent


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 25, 2010)

jyp doesn't need to know talent to dominate kpop


----------



## clip (Nov 25, 2010)

i'm still mind-fucked as to why they rejected Hyorin


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2010)

> and gawsh IU is amazing and jyp rejected that. That's good and bad at the same time D:



The people who have been chosen as JYP trainees are all ruthless and very determined, the nice ones don't get far. Out of all the companies JYP is the most competitive since anyone can become a JYP idol.

2NE1 might be launching themselves in the US and Austrailia next year, no Europe tho where they'd probably have a better chance, stupid Korea.

Go Away Parody:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QbZ0DogdFc&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 25, 2010)

the shopping cart


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 25, 2010)

watever but..Happy Thanksgiving guys~


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 25, 2010)

happy thanksgiving to all who celebrated it.. and happy awesome day to those who don't


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy thanksgivings to those celebrating, okay now I feel hungry thinking of a turkey.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 25, 2010)

lol black fri tomorrow..gotta get some stuffs


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 25, 2010)

Not sure if they're Korean so go easy on me..:3

Who are these artists (colours made both of these and I just found it on here)?


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 25, 2010)

I think the people on top are Japanese (I think) but the middle one is definitely Korean. He's Jonghyun from SHINee.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 25, 2010)

Appreciated.

LOL, who's on your sig.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 25, 2010)

np. lol his name is Yoseob, from B2st/Beast


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks hilarious. Thanks again for the help bud.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 25, 2010)

lol noda your user title

now i feel like hearing that


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 25, 2010)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> Not sure if they're Korean so go easy on me..:3
> 
> Who are these artists (colours made both of these and I just found it on here)?


the top one is of mizushima hiro and hiroki narimiya from the movie drop



see


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 25, 2010)

Respect. Much love.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 25, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> lol noda your user title
> 
> now i feel like hearing that



[YOUTUBE]dZLfasMPOU4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 25, 2010)

That's a pretty badass sig done of them if it's from that image.  



If they wanna compromise, they should get Sunny & Hyomin on WGM together.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 25, 2010)

STACY'S MOM

HAS GOT IT GOING ON

and yes she does, i could watch that mv mute.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 25, 2010)

lol I watched that when I was 9 or 10 and I only now realize what he was doing at the end


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 25, 2010)

Haha 9 or 10?  were you born in 92 like me?


----------



## koguryo (Nov 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBRhdzNtm-c[/YOUTUBE]

New girl group, MV looks cheap as fuck


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 25, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Haha 9 or 10?  were you born in 92 like me?



sorry, 94 

my brother was born in 92 though.... so does that mean you just started post-secondary this year?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2010)

I can't stomach anymore girl groups. Someone blow up the factory that keeps churning them out.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 25, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> sorry, 94
> 
> my brother was born in 92 though.... so does that mean you just started post-secondary this year?



aw so young :3c  I'm just starting some college, yeah



Ennoea said:


> I can't stomach anymore girl groups. Someone blow up the factory that keeps churning them out.



*blows up a tupperware factory*


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2010)

Tupperware is plastic and empty, idk if its the correct metaphor......I c wat u did ther


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 25, 2010)

I guess that was a bit harsh.

































or not.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 25, 2010)

LOL THAT IMAGE IS SO PERFECT


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 25, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I can't stomach anymore girl groups. Someone blow up the factory that keeps churning them out.



don't worry ia. there've been too many new idol groups this year X_X and over half flopped


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2010)

Shouldn't this mean they're all free to go to MAMA? 

They better not cancel WGM


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 25, 2010)

meh expected. When the ship sank they canceled all the music progs.

but I'm more depressed at Song Joongki not MCing Music Bank over the cancellation of the programs =/ is that bad.


----------



## Alien (Nov 25, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Haha 9 or 10?  were you born in 92 like me?





Noda. B said:


> sorry, 94
> 
> my brother was born in 92 though.... so does that mean you just started post-secondary this year?



Damn, i'm a senior citizen compared to you guys


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 25, 2010)

so adorbs


----------



## Hustler (Nov 25, 2010)

Staceys mom 

Eno ; I caught up with Misfits , god damn Nathan is amazing  . I didn't expect him to turn all soft for his brother though , so sad .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 26, 2010)

I should honestly stop posting and arguing with stans on omona.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiadC5Ly9Pk[/YOUTUBE]


1999


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2010)

> but I'm more depressed at Song Joongki not MCing Music Bank over the cancellation of the programs =/ is that bad.



Hate to be the bearer of bad news but Joongki and the girl left Mubank last week.



> I caught up with Misfits , god damn Nathan is amazing  . I didn't expect him to turn all soft for his brother though , so sad



Ahh Nathan finally had someone in his life and he blew up. The story of him spending his birthday with the pedo was just epic, a pedo showed more love to him than his father


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 26, 2010)

i should watch misfits sometime

im so lazy though


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2010)

The first series only has 6 eps so its easy enough to catch up I guess.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 26, 2010)

well

that's surprising


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2010)

Most British series tend to be short, Doctor Who is the only show that has 13 episodes, tho even then its not enough


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 26, 2010)

i expected 13 episodes actually

i thought that's like standard for british series


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2010)

It is for some, but Misfits is a cable show and they tend to be shorter.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 26, 2010)

well i hope this season is longer then


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Hate to be the bearer of bad news but Joongki and the girl left Mubank last week.



i know D: thats what I meant bout missing him MCing the show instead of missing the shows instead

hopefully the new hosts are good. at least MB isn't going the idol route like MC/Inki


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 26, 2010)

Speaking of doctor who, when does the christmas special return?  Wrong thread but seeing how some of us are fans XD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 26, 2010)

christmas special is on christmas day

it'll be on bbc america


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 26, 2010)

damn I forgot Se7en was here in Singapore this week =/


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 26, 2010)

Thought that was justin bieber at first


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 26, 2010)

well more like last quarter of 2009 to 3rd quarter of 2010 but it's the same for almost every music chart that does the top 100 songs of blah blah (billboard).

a lot of the top few songs are pretty damn good tho. lol butthurt Shawols and ELFs.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 26, 2010)

^Damn right.  T-ara deserved all of that.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh #3 and Rdr 18th?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm not sure what the big gaps are for in the list.  It says it's for online sales on that site though.  Dunno how it really changes it though...


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow I watched a show called "all in one or something along the lines of that" with 4 minute and apparently barely anyone in Korea knows them , even the ones that do only know Hyunah lol . They had to self promote themselves by having a guerilla concert and people were saying mean shit like oh i'd rather T-ara visit us  , felt so sorry for em .


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 26, 2010)

oh man that sucks. 

I feel bad for them, considering they're allright.

Also, felt like watching something, so watching IY 52, Sulli has only gotten taller.  Chick needs to say screw idolhood and become model/actress.  She has to be roughly 172ish by now


----------



## Alien (Nov 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Wow I watched a show called "all in one or something along the lines of that" with 4 minute and apparently barely anyone in Korea knows them , even the ones that do only know Hyunah lol . They had to self promote themselves by having a guerilla concert and people were saying mean shit like oh i'd rather T-ara visit us  , felt so sorry for em .



Koreans lack any form of tact it seems.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> oh man that sucks.
> 
> I feel bad for them, considering they're allright.
> 
> Also, felt like watching something, so watching IY 52, Sulli has only gotten taller.  Chick needs to say screw idolhood and become model/actress.  She has to be roughly 172ish by now


Oh that 

Vic is still awkward , meh shmeh 


Alien said:


> Koreans lack any form of tact it seems.



They can be such tools


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 26, 2010)

vic is still awesome  

and damn, the moment i say something awesome about sulli all IY does is focus on her when it comes to fx 

edit:  Vic is so motherly, feeding all her kids. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah 4minute aren't so popular, Cube doesn't promote them as well as Beast.

New 2NE1 song:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nvPHoImOtM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
The song is pretty good, the autotune is awful, stop killing their tracks Teddy


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _rage inside_ 



*WHY MUST THEY KEEP AUTOTUNING A GROUP THAT DOESN'T EVEN NEED IT!?!?!?*




grrr


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't really get it either, the songs sound better without such autotune abuse. Atleast Bom isn't autotuned.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 26, 2010)

I would strangle the guy myself if they did.  I seriously don't understand it, first the autotune them half the time, and they seriously need to do more R&B songs because Bom is quite possibly the only girl in that industry at the moment who is suitable to do them.  

Go Away & Clap Your Hands are fun, but I don't want to see 2ne1 members lose their greatest skills if they're just gonna rely on autotune & peppy pop.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 26, 2010)

and yeah peppy pop is an overstatement, but they sure are leaning too far out of the preferred 2ne1 genre


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2010)

YG's decided to ride the electro/techno wave so thats where their music is going. I don't mind it but when they add some RnB and Reggae to their music it sounds much more interesting. This track is good, the autotune is senseless tho.

I read alot of reviews and the consensus was that YG are concentrating too much on the style of music, and not working to the strenghts of the girls talents. And the underuse of Bom is criminal, I love CL but Bom should be doing the singing and not her, sidelining her to the chorus is the dumbest thing ever.

Also Inki might not be cancelled.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2010)

Watching RM, Gwang Soo and his stories about other members are just so lulzy


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I read alot of reviews and the consensus was that YG are concentrating too much on the style of music, and not working to the strenghts of the girls talents. And the underuse of Bom is criminal, I love CL but Bom should be doing the singing and not her, sidelining her to the chorus is the dumbest thing ever.



Indeed.  If they wanted to make 2ne1 epic as hell, they would have Bom singing the majority, and CL doing pretty much all the rapping.



Ennoea said:


> Watching RM, Gwang Soo and his stories about other members are just so lulzy



I love how he evolved.    When he first came in and was having trouble speaking at all, it's amazing how he started getting his own "thing". XD


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2010)

Jihyo is sneaky and just badass, glad they got her. I like Jaesuk's team as the chasers, they're just so evilXD



> Indeed. If they wanted to make 2ne1 epic as hell, they would have Bom singing the majority, and CL doing pretty much all the rapping.



Minzy and Bom have the strongest voices. Even Dara has a nice tone to her voice, CL's voice is okay but when they autotune it she sounds like a chipmunk.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 26, 2010)

Predebut/@around 16/17:


Post debut/around two years after debut/he should be five years older by now/he's now twenty:


Kpop, show me the secrets of your reverse aging


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 26, 2010)

woah, is that Henry? (i think, don't kill me if i'm wrong ;-


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2010)

Was listening to T-ara's new song, my Korean is pretty limited but even to me lyrically the song sounds really lazy. 

Wtf Henry really looks the same.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 26, 2010)

Sup guys

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEpGsXaaA5Y&feature=topvideos[/YOUTUBE]

This is ridiculously hilarious.  0:23 just kills me


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 26, 2010)

for male references, mute when playing the video


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> woah, is that Henry? (i think, don't kill me if i'm wrong ;-



yup it's H. Lau himself


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome, I knew I recognized him. 

And oh god that chick


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2010)

Still not as bad Hyewon from Co-ed, thats like music rape.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Nov 27, 2010)

omg why did I not notice this before


----------



## Hustler (Nov 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> *Last thing, who is this one girl who is mentioned at random places in the guide...?*
> 
> That's Seohyun, and by reading this you are a follower of her greatness. :3  She is perfect, and you can't deny it.
> ​



Read the whole thing  looking for something about Seo 

Ichi I have the same monitor or similar model


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 27, 2010)

oh really Hust? nice xD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 27, 2010)

Cara, you should add the fact that Big Bang takes forever to release stuff D:


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 27, 2010)

or rather, YG is bewildered by calendars.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

sure thing guys





Noda. B said:


> omg why did I not notice this before



OMG


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2010)

> DEALBREAKER: Doojoon is just TOO sexy.



What kind of dealbreaker is this?

Hmm the only one I can think of is that their fans are skint because they're release schedule is too close.

Nude you're guide needs to go on first page. Once you're done we'll get mods to sort it out.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

Lol yeah.  I just put some as a placeholder.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 27, 2010)

lol for co ed you should probably put for what you'll like: Chanmi

and the dealbreaker should be Kwanghaeng


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

I think I might include a part where it links to everyones posts about a certain group.  But I guess I gotta keep putting them in for now :ho


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 27, 2010)

lol shouln't the fact that 4/5 of fx are underage be a dealbreaker?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

haha that's somewhat true.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 27, 2010)

Krystal doesn't look 16 , she has a pretty mature face


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 27, 2010)

i like cara's ava

and i can totally help you with the minor groups like rainbow and nine muses seeing how im really the only one that stans them hard here


----------



## Hustler (Nov 27, 2010)

^ Lol Nathan 

It just clicked to me that it's so wrong how they include under age girls in the ideal type thing , Koreans take it too far


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 27, 2010)

well it's korea

they're fucked up


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i like cara's ava
> 
> and i can totally help you with the minor groups like rainbow and nine muses seeing how im really the only one that stans them hard here



oh good cuz i really don't wanna leave much anything out, since i want the guide to mostly be for those we know who are starting to become more interested in these groups


----------



## God Movement (Nov 27, 2010)

Sup fellas


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 27, 2010)

yeah i'll look into the smaller groups if you need me to but yeah i doubt many people here know much about 9m or rainbow


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2010)

> It just clicked to me that it's so wrong how they include under age girls in the ideal type thing , Koreans take it too far




Exactly, 27 years olds claiming a 14 year old girl is their ideal type, its really creepy.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 27, 2010)

Can anyone here make gifs


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 27, 2010)

i can make gifs pretty easily


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2010)

Poor Krystal, I hope she's okay. Didn't realise that SM have been working her so hard, imagine how tired Vic must be.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 27, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i can make gifs pretty easily



:33

Kwanghaeng

Can you make me a set out of this please?

Avatar: 0:06 to 0:12 (if possible, if not shorten it or whatever)
Signature: 0:15 to 0:25 or thereabouts (same as above)

Thanks


----------



## Hustler (Nov 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Exactly, 27 years olds claiming a 14 year old girl is their ideal type, its really creepy.



Yeh scares me when old men pick Sulli as their ideal type 

I was reading an article about an actress who committed suicide because her manager beat her up and made her sleep with all these older men . So damn slack  .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 27, 2010)

yeah im gonna have to shorten both

10 seconds is a long time for a gif


----------



## God Movement (Nov 27, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> yeah im gonna have to shorten both
> 
> 10 seconds is a long time for a gif



No problems


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey GM, check out the previous page while you're here.

I'm currently editing a guide to idol groups for newbies


----------



## God Movement (Nov 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Hey GM, check out the previous page while you're here.
> 
> I'm currently editing a guide to idol groups for newbies



Wow

Awesome guide, extremely detailed too. It isn't good enough that it's stuck on a random page somewhere. You should get a separate thread made for it, or get it put onto the first page of this thread.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh it's okay, it's not finished yet at all

i'm just leaving it there as i finish it and others can always add if they think something is missing


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 27, 2010)

i think we could get a link put on the first page or have a mod do it or something

that or i'll just put it in my sig and cara can as well as the others


----------



## Hustler (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh you updated the list and you like Infinite? awesome! well their vocals are not out of the world , there is heaps of room for improvement but their cheros are impeccable .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 27, 2010)

i really dont like infinite


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

btw, i need top ten lists from you guys

whether it's 

top ten of (genre)
top ten songs
top ten albums
top ten dances

or anything


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> btw, i need top ten lists from you guys
> 
> whether it's
> 
> ...





1. Hyunah- Change 
2. SHINee- Lucifer
3. SNSD-Gee
4. BEG-Abracadabra
5. SuJu- Sorry Sorry
6. Beast- Mystery
7. fx- NuABO
8. Rainbow- A
9. Infinite- Come Back Again
10. 2ne1- Clap Your Hands

edit: actually, 9 should probably go to Kara- Mr. and 10. should be Nobody cuz you can't have a list of Korean dances w/o Nobody.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 27, 2010)

for what

this year? all time?


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 27, 2010)

nice guide.
what about FT Island?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> for what
> 
> this year? all time?


any time, as long as the dance is done by a group or a member of one


Chidori Mistress said:


> nice guide.
> what about FT Island?



i'll add everyone i missed


----------



## God Movement (Nov 27, 2010)

hey tendou, how's the set coming along


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 27, 2010)

i was talking about in general for the other categories like songs and albums and whatnot as well

it's coming along nice, picking and choosing what to use


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

oh, well everything in general haha.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 27, 2010)

hm

jw cause pretty much no recent songs other than neorago and genie would make it on my all time list


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 27, 2010)

btw for Kdramas you should probably link to the Asian Drama FCDidi 

and CNBlue's from F&C and Infinite is from Woolim (same as Epik High)


----------



## Hustler (Nov 27, 2010)

Eh i'll do top 10 songs for male and females seperately . 

/personal taste

1 - Haru haru - Big bang
2 - Lies - "   "
3 - Neorago - Super Junior
4 - One - Epik High
5 - Say no - Beast
6 - Replay - Shinee
7 - DBSK - LTI
8 - Big bang - The Last farewell
9 - Ft island - Love love love
10 - Cn blue - Love light


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 27, 2010)

*My Top 10 K-Pop Songs of All Time

1. H.O.T - Candy*
Kwanghaeng
Probably one of the most recognizable K-Pop songs ever. This is the signature song of the biggest K-Pop group of all time H.O.T, and even now it's still great.

*2. Seo Taiji - Nan Arayo (I Know)*
Kwanghaeng
This is the song that sorta changed K-Pop forever. Up until this everything was all bubblegum pop but Seo Taiji changed that by including R&B and Rap in his music and thank god for it cause too much bubblegum pop would have been horrible.

*3. Kim Bum Soo - Bo Go Ship Da (I Miss You)*
Kwanghaeng
The classic K-Pop Ballad. It's an amazing song and is by far the best ballad of all time in Korea. 2AM wishes they could have done this song.

*4. Super Junior - Neorago*
Kwanghaeng
This is truly a standout song for modern K-Pop. It's so infectious and it can make you listen to it for hours upon hours. By far Super Junior's best song and the best modern K-Pop song.

*5. g.o.d - lies*
Kwanghaeng
Another slow song, but this time from g.o.d who was pretty much H.O.T's rivals back in the day. Well worth listening to.

*6. NRG - Hit Song*
Link removed
NRG's first Number 1 single went down as one of the best K-Pop songs of all time. Always fun to listen to.

*7. S.E.S - I'm Your Girl*
Link removed
It's sad how many people have forgotten about S.E.S but they're still better than any girl group out there right now. 

*8. Fin.K.L. - NOW*
Link removed
My Wonder Girls tried (and failed) to remake this song. Nothing matches the original.

*9. SNSD - (Sowoneul Malhaebwa) Genie*
Link removed
Most people think of SNSD when they think of modern K-Pop. And with good reason, they're the most dominant force in K-Pop right now. But most people think of Gee when they think of SNSD. Sure it was infectious but it's highly overrated. Genie is their best single by far and barely edges out Byul Byul Byul for their best song.

*10. Shinhwa - Brand New*
Link removed
This is what I think of when I think of K-Pop. This had come out around a year after I started listening to K-Pop and after I heard it I knew I would be hooked for years.

*Honorable Mentions:*'
SNSD - Byul Byul Byul
NRG - 달라
NRG - 별책부록
DBSK - Love in the Ice
H.O.T - I Yah
H.O.T - Git It Up
JTL - Enter The Dragon (I'm biased as fuck on this one)
Rain - Love Story

I can do a modern list later.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

Woah, pretty awesome. O:



I'm glad SM doesn't let them take off their shirts every 2 seconds. 

edit: 

holy shit.  Guys, if you watch the video of Krystal fainting, that was soo more than "bad condition" for the day.  

That girl had a look of pure exhaustion and pain on her face. 

I really hope she gets to rest for at least a week before they put her back on a stage, that was ridiculous.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2010)

Nude do the songs have to be stirctly Kpop? No indie or hihop?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

Well the guide is pretty much for Kpop

but if you're going to make lists, i'm gonna say you can leave the genre and i can just mark that it strays from Kpop


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 27, 2010)

NINE MUSES (SE)
Pronouced: Like it looks.
Other Names: None
Style: Pop, a bit of rap, model-esque choreo
Members: Ryu Sera, Park Minha (Maknae), Violet, Lee Hyun Joo, Kim Rana (Leader), Lee Hyemin, Binnie, Pyo Hyemi, Moon Hyunah, Jung Jaekyung
What You'll Love About Them: Their personalities are amazing, they will make you laugh when you watch their shows. They are attractive. And they can sing contrary to popular belief.
DEALBREAKER: There's really ten of them.

RAINBOW (DSP)
Pronouced: Like it looks.
Other Names:
Style: Pop, a little rap.
Members: Kim Jaekyung (Leader), Oh Seunga, No Eul, Jung Yoon Hye, Kim Jisook, Cho Hyunyoung (Maknae), Go Woori (Rapper)
What You'll Love About Them: Other than their debut single they make good songs and they are all very pretty. Oh and they have the ab dance from A.
DEALBREAKER: I've watched A 5 billion times and I STILL CAN'T TELL THEM APART.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

i'm loving this NRG mv

and thanks for the info!


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 27, 2010)

hey would it be okay if I made a top 10 controversies list? or would that just be in bad taste?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 27, 2010)

im glad you're liking it cara


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

hehe top ten controversies 

That would be something interesting to put in.  I might actually make a different part of the guide for that however, just to educate new people :ho


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 27, 2010)

so um... then I'm just gonna take that as a yes 

edit: although I'd probably only be able to limit it to the past two years so... yeah


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

Well that's fine, because the guide is intended to really just catch up people who are just getting into kpop, and since it moves so fast we normally only talk about recent stuff in here.  Controversies are really important to how we really shaped our ideas in our discussions we have.  However, I do think you probably won't have to rank them.  

also curtis the funny thing about this list is how i think i've heard so many covers of these songs that i already know them without knowing the original


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 27, 2010)

1. Lee Seung Hwan - *Request (His Ballad II mix)*


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

^Thanks for the contribution


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Jaebom Controversy: This is _*THE*_ kpop controversy, spanning a time period of around six months and the effects can still be felt today. It all started in September of 2009 when leader of boyband 2pm, Park Jaebom, was discovered to have made some disparaging remarks about Korea as a trainee while adjusting to the country (as he was American born), calling Korea words such as "gay". The Korean public responded soon after, angrily criticizing him for his words. In effect, after suffering this embarassment, he left Korea and being the bipolar beings they are, fans immediately pleaded for his return. Over the next few months, there would be numerous projects to bring Jay back such as the Jay Sky Banner Project and donating 10,000$ to Haiti under his name. However, on February 25th, 2010, the shit truly hit the fan: it was announced Jay's contract was officially terminated. The fandom went out of control. Protests were held outside the JYP building, CD's and Ketchup thrown at the head office, rumors of suicide, rumors of mistreatment by the other members, some fans even spread the rest of 2pm's social security numbers on the internet and whether you even cared about 2pm before, you sure as hell cared now. A particular hatedom had risen up against the rest of 2pm dubbed coldests (the opposite of 2pm's fanclub name: hottests) or Bumtists (as they supported Jae*beom*) partly because some fans were angry at 2pm for teasing the fans (they had often given hints that Jay would be coming back) but mostly because of a press conference in which it was felt that the members did not care much for Jay and may even outright despise him. It did not help that at the press conference it was revealed Jay's contract termination was not due to his comments but due to a mysterious terrible mistake he made, which to this day is still unknown. This of course angered and confused the fans even more leading to a sharp decline in 2pm's fanclub with over thirty fansites closing down. However, 2pm also gained some new fans as many also felt that it was unjust the crap they were going through and so because of this, 2pm has become at the same time possibly the most loved, and the most hated kpop group to ever come out of the idol factory. 




holy shit the Jay controversy took forever! 1 down, 9 more to go 

k, well if I don't have to list them, I guess I'll just group a bunch of them together like SM slave contracts and plagiarism.


----------



## Alien (Nov 27, 2010)

Iu in a maid dress is so 

/pervert


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2010)

Just wanted to mention Seo Taiji's "I know" and Kim Bum Soo's "I miss You" that Tendou already stated, they're two of the most important songs in Kpop. I'll try to post songs people haven't already mentioned.

Strictly Kpop (not particlular order):

1- *Fink*l- Blue Rain 
One of my all time favs, love this song.
2- *WonderGirls*- Tell Me
JYP has fallen somewhat but contemporary Korean music has much to thank JYP and his pop revolution that was WG's Tell me.
3- *Big Bang*- Last Farewell
Hello Electro pop, this is when Korean mainstream finally noticed.
4- *DBSK*- O
Basically all Kpop groups want to be these guys, they pushed the Hallyu wave to Japan and gave the chance for others to follow. Idk why I chose this song but you can still see even now bands trying to emulate this.
5- *Lee Hyori*- Ten Minutes
The girl brought sexy to Korea, 10 minute is a classic, nothing has come close to this and I doubt will.
6- *Epik High*- Pieces of You
Epik High will forever be relevant to Kpop (especially its credibility to younger Koreans in the US), I could pick any of their songs and be done with but for me this song will always be their greatest. Just perfection.
7- *Loveholics*- Hurt
The most underrated song ever. Nuff.
8- *G.O.D*- Gil
Im not their biggest fan but Kara introduced me to this song I've loved it since. Other than Its You no boyband ballad comes close. Kara's ver because its so bloody awesome
9- *JTL*- A Better Day
My hate for SM comes from the fact that they destroyed one of the best groups ever. Screw you SM. Love the song.
10- *Lena Park*- Dance With Me
Picked a random song since my favourite of hers aren't on YT. She's made female korean singers credible among music fans throughout the world, her voice is beautiful and so is she.

Missed out Gee and Its You since people already mentioned them. Also Honey by Kara is the greatest song ever but such epicness can't be handled by Korea.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

Alright, added. 

Also, I was waiting for ten minutes to show up in one of the lists.  it's just so simple and awesome :ho


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



SM Slave Contract Controversies: While there have been issues with SM entertainment over their abuse of their idols for a long time, the two that have most people talking are the DBSK and Hangeng controversies. In the summer of 2009, Cassies (DBSK's fanclub; probably half the kpop fandom) around the world were shocked upon hearing that 3 members of DBSK, Xiah Junsu, Micky Yoochun, and Hero Jaejoong (from now on they shall be referred as JYJ) filed a lawsuit against SM entertainment contesting the validity of their contract. It was soon determined that the 13 year contract was much too long and JYJ claimed the profits were unfairly distributed to the members. In response, Cassies filed a petition for the termination of SM's long term slave contracts. SM soon responded by saying that the lawsuit was a huge fraud and it was motivated by JYJ's greed.... over a cosmetics business. The fandom was split with many supporting JYJ and condemning SM entertainment and a few siding with SM. However, in December 2009, SM entertainment's reputation would go down the drain with yet another lawsuit, this time filed by a member of another one of their popular groups, Hangeng of Super Junior. Once again, it was determined the 13 year contract was much too long, earnings were too little (apparently Super Junior members would not even be paid unless their album hit a certain number in sales), and there were numerous cases where the company ignored Hangeng's health problems, forcing him to continue working. As more details about both cases were revealed, the number of people supporting SM dwindled until it has become popular opinion within the kpop community that SM stands not for "Star Museum", but for "Slave Management". Currently JYJ are now a separate group promoting internationally and Hangeng has a solo career in China. Though huge blows to SM entertainment (their stock price dropped over 10% from the DBSK controversy) and an inquiry was made into over 50 of their long term contracts, it would seem SM is still going strong, with their albums still dominating the charts.




I actually don't know that much about the DBSK controversy so you're gonna have to forgive me if I leave out crucial bits of info.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

It's okay, most of the sites reported a lot of shit on the DBSK trials that they didn't even understand themselves.


----------



## Alien (Nov 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> hehe top ten controversies
> 
> That would be something interesting to put in.  I might actually make a different part of the guide for that however, just to educate new people :ho



You could include what happened at the Dream concert in 2008. You know, with the fighting between fangroups and the boycott of SNSD


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 27, 2010)

^ah, the Black Ocean.



> DEALBREAKER: I've watched A 5 billion times and I STILL CAN'T TELL THEM APART.


lol I actually found it a lot easier to tell Rainbow apart than SNSD. 

err, I suppose because they have more members than Rainbow.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

Alien said:


> You could include what happened at the Dream concert in 2008. You know, with the fighting between fangroups and the boycott of SNSD





Chalice said:


> ^ah, the Black Ocean.
> 
> 
> lol I actually found it a lot easier to tell Rainbow apart than SNSD.
> ...



Yeah the black ocean is another big one, considering such a turnaround it's been since then. 

And lol, I probably just haven't put enough effort into rainbow I guess.  Like normally you start putting traits to faces like "rapper is so & so", "cute one does this part"  but Rainbow is just really difficult with their similar outfits and looks xD


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Plagiarism Issues: As with SM's slave contracts, plagiarism has been an issue in kpop for a long time, but there are two particular cases worth mentioning. First, there must be mention of the plagiarism controversy between GDragon's Heartbreaker and Flor Rida's Right Round. While solved with relatively little issue (EMI who also had the rights to Right Round stated they found no similarity between the two song) it still caused quite a stir in the kpop community, so it'll be mentioned from time to time. Another controversy is between Lee Hyori and like everybody. Soon after her fourth album was dropped, it was revealed that seven of the fourteen tracks on the album had been plagiarised by various other less well known artists in North America and Europe. Many of her fans were dissappointed as she was no stranger to plagiarism accusations in the past and she had promised this album was completely original. Some were also appalled that the basis for this promise was an iphones search app which supposedly checked to make sure her tracks were valid. This particular case is interesting because most groups or idols are usually able to bounce back from plagiarism accusations as they do not write the music they perform so the blame is often put on the producer or company. Even though similarly, Hyori was given tracks from a producer called Bahnus (he would eventually be charged for his plagiarism), she still recieved a fair bit of heat as she claimed herself an artist and so many considered that to be taking responsibility for the validity of her tracks. Whether she took enough heat, though, is still an issue debated amongst the kpop fandom.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

awesome!

btw now it's all on the first page.  Just need to scroll past tiffany's "sister"


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Dark Side of the Fandom: One important thing to know about kpop, is that the idol industry pretty much runs on fan loyalty. It should be noted that while some of the incidents listed may seem appalling, fan loyalty does not always lead to negative consequences such as the many instances of fans donating to charities in their idol's name. While obviously this is not a reflection of the entire kpop community and controversies within fanclubs does not mean the entire fanclub participated, it is important to be aware of the pitfalls that can come when such loyalty is taken too far. Probably the scariest and most saddening one that took place was in 2007 when a middle schooler by the name of Lee Eun Ji committed suicide due to bullying from ELF, the fanclub of Super Junior. According to her friends, after she had taken of picture with Kangin, one of the members of Super Junior, she began recieving online harrassment and her cellphone number was leaked so that ELF soon sent her threatening messages until finally on June 5th, she took her life. Another incident that happened was in 2008, an incident known as the Black Ocean. It's extremely hard to find the exact reason for this as so many fanclubs were involved that most reports are too biased to take seriously. Just know that if you mention this in a kpop community, you'll hear some crazy shit and I would recommend you don't believe any of it as they're mostly just rumors. What is known is that at the 2008 Dream Concert, when it was time for girlgroup SNSD to come on stage, ELF (Super Junior's fanclub), Cassieopia (DBSK's fanclub) and Triple S (SS501's fanclub), all turned off their glowsticks and immediately stopped chanting, creating the "Black Ocean". According to various reports, after this happened a riot soon occured in which many things happened but nothing was proved. The reasons for this incident occuring is supposedly because SONES (SNSD's fanclub) tore down a Super Junior banner but many SONES will deny that ever happened. One last thing to mention is also the issue of idols dating. To keep things short, once popular artist Se7en was found to be dating Park Han Byul, his fanclub reportedly lost 100000 members and when SHINee member Jonghyun was revealed to be dating Park Shin Syung, he lost a signifigant number of fans too (during performances, when he sings there will often a an audible decrease in the volume of fanchants). To put it simply, most idols will deny that they're dating as according to fans, it will mean they have "betrayed their love".


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

excellent, added that as well


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 27, 2010)

I think I'm done for now. I don't want to write about the whole Tablo controversy b/c I'm way too lazy at this point and also I guess it's not really kpop.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

Hehe, everything was appreciated <3!

Plus i got sorta tired of editing for a while too, dinner time!


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

A+ gif   

Hyomin remains hilarious on IY btw,

Shinyoung: Is there anyone you want to give this rice to?
Hyomin: My boss.
Do you think I'm being polite?
Shinyoung: Yes.
Hyomin: I want to say, *"Rice is this good, but you won't let me eat it."*

If shit like that went down in SM we would see bruise marks all over her.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 27, 2010)

omg been checking out old posts in this thread, I can't believe how different it was 



Prendergast said:


> lol this is the discussion of korean hip hop. i don't want any kpop.
> even mentioning that dreadful SNSD is strike three.


lol just had to quote this


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh geez lets not go back to the start of this thread, I said some stupid shit back then


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

lol hilarious how much it has changed.

And don't worry enno, things always change xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 27, 2010)

im trying to find my first post

it's sometime in february i think

but after i arrived the thread took off cause we just all started posting all the time


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Any of the family freindly SNSD underage?





koguryo said:


> The youngest one turns 18 next Sunday.





Sasori said:


> We must get her before that date or all will be lost!!
> 
> To the rape-mobile~!!





LOVEscream ♥ said:


> Why rape the poor girl?  She's not that pretty, huge eyebags O_O





Sasori said:


> Oh she's ugly ?
> 
> THAT CHANGES EVERYTHING




How this thread has changed


----------



## Alien (Nov 27, 2010)

Lol Sasori


----------



## koguryo (Nov 27, 2010)

LOL

What you'll love about 4Minute is Hyuna's whining and just Jiyoon.

4Minute's dealbreaker is they aren't that good at singing live and their style doesn't really show Gayoon's full capabilities as a vocalist.  Oh and Jihyun doesn't really do anything even though she's the leader.  Hyuna's whining


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> How this thread has changed



*goes back to neg all the posts*


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

=o nobody mentioned a BoA song for their top 10?

also I have to check out the first page now.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

FT Island's under F&C and for their dealbreaker you can just put Hongki's sucks up all the attention, moreso than Yonghwa.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2010)

lol alright


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

Anyone gona watch MAMA's ?


----------



## koguryo (Nov 28, 2010)

I would watch it but I don't have cable so instead I go with watching KJK against everyone in Running Man and the girls on Heroes.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

Damn lucky 

AKP has streaming links for MAMA's


----------



## koguryo (Nov 28, 2010)

Teen Top
Pronouced: Like it looks.
Other Names:
Style: Whatever the hell you count "Clap" as
Members: C.A.P(Leader), Niel, Ricky, L.Joe, Chunji, Changjo(Maknae)
What You'll Love About Them: They're all very young
DEALBREAKER: They're all very young and you only hear a few of them sing

U-Kiss
Pronouced: Like it looks.
Other Names:
Style: 
Members: Soohyun, Kevin, Kibum, Eli, Alexander, Kiseop, Dongho(Maknae)
What You'll Love About Them: When you put Kevin into a wig, he really looks like a girl so if you're into that kind of thing.......
DEALBREAKER: "Stop treating us like kids"


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

Hust I'm probably watching it while using the computer at the same time since my local channel's broadcasting it.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

Lucky!! 21000+ viewers on AKP lol

Did I just see Fat Joe?


----------



## Alien (Nov 28, 2010)

Is IU there ?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

Nope don't think so 

 2pm best dance performance beating Lucifer , Shock and Bonamana

Oh no I actually like Park Bom's You & I , stupid John Park ruining it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

it's not airing live here but I'm not in a rush to catch it anyway lol.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh isn't it better to watch it live?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm not particularly fussed cause it's MAMAs and I don't really care about the rigged results lol.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeh lol whoever is there is winning 

I think I heard louder cheers for Kara than Snsd , i'm proud

Miss A gave a pretty good performance and now 2pm  

Frango : Gummy won the solo award


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok I thought only people who turned up win something but Rain just won something , makes the show look even more pathetic how groups who don't deserve anything are winning


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

Jia does not suit blonde =/ And when did Min have such long hair D:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Ok I thought only people who turned up win something but Rain just won something , makes the show look even more pathetic how groups who don't deserve anything are winning



Or it could be that everyone in his category didn't show up as well =o


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Jia does not suit blonde =/ And when did Min have such long hair D:


Tell me about it lol . Don't mind Min with long hair but she should atleast do something with it instead of just leaving it bland .


Rain's Angel said:


> Or it could be that everyone in his category didn't show up as well =o



Nah Taeyang is there


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

ooh he did?

Min's hair looks kinda oily tho. And what was it with Breathe in Chinese D:

OH GOD JOHN PARK SINGS SO OFF.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

Yup he beat Taeyang and some others for the best solo dance performance . 

Didn't they debut in China recently? 

You should rewatch Gummy's performance , it was amazing /


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yup he beat Taeyang and some others for the best solo dance performance .
> 
> Didn't they debut in China recently?
> 
> You should rewatch Gummy's performance , it was amazing /



hasn't reached that one yet but I'm looking forward for that one!

so glad Bom won Best Digital Single but I wish they allowed her to perform it instead.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh right delayed telecast 

2ne1 gave a good performance , I was hoping Bom would perform You & I at the end 

Sucks for the Americans who should just be waking up 

Song Joonki was wearing something weird lol .


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow Taeyang , all the pairing fans must be going nuts


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY FUCK IT'S BIGBANG!!!!! ORGASM!!!





Yg family rapes anyone in live performances , stuff JYP


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

2pm had a pretty good stage shockingly. Well before I'll Be Back started.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> 2pm had a pretty good stage shockingly. Well before I'll Be Back started.



Yeh they did surprisingly well but YG owned , keep watching


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

oh there was shirt ripping by 2pm afterall. lol Taecyeon rushing in to be the center for that.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

Desperation 

They should use Khun more , surprisingly he has a pretty good voice .

Far east movement


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

My male friend texted me saying he had a better body than 2pm lol <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

damn taeyang please stop using that pair of sunglasses =/ I find it makes him uh

less hot? idk.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

Your friend 

Damn Wonder Girls look exhausted


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

JOONGKI <3

and Gummy looks good.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

Fuck yes this is a 2ne1 rape , even if rigged i'm glad Shit pm is not winning everything . 

Girls had an amazing year and deserve it

 Hottests being annoyed on twitter about 2ne1 doing better than 2pm 

Snsd won Inki again , hm Kara and Beast


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

damn Bom really gets underused in 2ne1 =/

KARA/Beast are probably gonna win sometime next week since Hoot can't win on Inki anymore.

tho Jumping seems to be more popular than Beautiful


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

^ Eno was on about it before , more along the lines of them abusing auto tune . 

True though they overuse CL and under use Bom


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


> ^ Eno was on about it before , more along the lines of them abusing auto tune .
> 
> True though they overuse CL and under use Bom



Yeah CL is so dominant on pretty much every song. =/ I find her singing whiny tho but ohwells.

Bom needs more use in general. She should put out more solo songs like You and I


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

Whiny , I personally prefer Yoobin over Cl , her voice is just too damn sexy but YG > JYP when it comes to rap verses anyway . 

You and I is damn incredible , I thought she wouldn't be any good live but dang she can sing .


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2010)

So guise

MAMA in a nutshelll?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> So guise
> 
> MAMA in a nutshelll?



- 2ne1 raped , 2pm won a fair few .

- Good performances from everyone 

- Yg dominated awards

And this



Hustler said:


> Ok I thought only people who turned up win something but Rain just won something , makes the show look even more pathetic how groups who don't deserve anything are winning


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2010)

Alright 

probably won't get a chance to watch any of it soon but I wanna see 2ne1 :ho


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

Check out Gummy aswell 

When is Jiyeon turning 18 again?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

yeah check out 2ne1's perf and Gummy's. 2PM's was alright before I'll Be Back.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 28, 2010)

does anyone know where I can watch the performances?

lol why are people crying over this? "omg disband WGs, Miss A and 2ne1 *butthurt*"


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

oh god the Wonder Girls look so... tired. Like exhausted. Yoobin looks haggard =/


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

Yongseo ep was really cute


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

wow they got Yoon Eun Hye <3 she looks gorgeous.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## clip (Nov 28, 2010)

too much lip syncing & backtrack in 2ne1 and miss A performances
though their stage presence was amazing.

2DT remix > original


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

wait there's a GD and Top collab too in Dec =o


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

Ah yeh that TOP + G.D collab was shown at MAMA's . 

Sad Daesung is not getting much activity though , I hope it's because he needs to recover fully . 

Guessing it'll be WG vs BB hmm


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2010)

> They should use Khun more , surprisingly he has a pretty good voice .



He really has improved a ton. He can dance pretty well and isn't half as arrogant as the rest of em. 

MAMA's sucked, 2PM winning anything is a joke. Lol at them beating Suju  and 2AM. I don't mind 2NE1 winning and am happy for the girls, but SNSD released Oh+Hoot and should have won best female group. Also GGBG was no where near the best song of the year.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2010)

*BEFORE*
Q : Song Seung Hun vs Goguma?

A : Goguma. (Straight answer


*AFTER*
Q : Do you like gogumas, or your husband?

A : That’s stupid! How can you compare something you eat to a person?​Maknae is growing up lol.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

Shit that's what came to my mind first aswell  

I was like hm she used to pick gogumas without hesitation but now she can't


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2010)

In b4 Cara gets Godzilla to stop harassing Japan and attack CNBlue's dorm.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> In b4 Cara gets Godzilla to stop harassing Japan and attack CNBlue's dorm.



I'll offer Godzilla quite a bit at this point.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

On a positive note for CN blue , the support for them at MAMA's was quite astounding . 

Too bad they didn't win anything


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Teen Top
> Pronouced: Like it looks.
> Other Names:
> Style: Whatever the hell you count "Clap" as
> ...



Thanks Kog


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2010)

> What You'll Love About Them: When you put Kevin into a wig, he really looks like a girl so if you're into that kind of thing.......





Okay Im gonna say something that I might not be able to ever take back but I think im warming up to Ukiss.



> On a positive note for CN blue , the support for them at MAMA's was quite astounding .
> 
> Too bad they didn't win anything



They won Male Rookie but it didn't air.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2010)

Haha U-kiss as people aren't that bad.  The problem is their releases have been weird as fuck and I hope to erase them from my memory


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

I still like Infinite the best out of the rookie groups


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

Ukiss aren't rookies tho, they're just a group that's been around yet to achieve much popularity


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

I label them all not so popular ones as rookies 

They have been around for a couple of years yeh?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2010)

Infinite are the best rookie pop boy group this year, but they'll probably have to go the guy liner and looking angry to route to become popular.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

They can never pull that off with a maknae like Sung Jong


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2010)

I like Infinite the way I liked 2pm when the first debuted.  

I'm afraid if I get attached they'll break my heart again.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

^ Atleast they won't be winning awards with shitty choreos


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2010)

Sung Jong should have been the new member of T-ara. Minds would be blown.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2010)

True.  Infinite is like SNSD in terms of being crazy in sync with one another.   They could probably rock any choreo.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2010)

I saw a practise vid once, their trainer is mini Hitler. They weren't trained for as long as SM trainees so they had to learn to get in sync within a few months.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

It's hilarious how Tablo and Mithra treat em


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2010)

fuck i forgot the difference between L and Hoya.

and yeah I think i've seen a practice vid before as well, i don't remember a trainer though


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

I get mixed up between Hoya and Woohyun


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2010)

lol Woohyun probably has the longest hair, since everyone keeps it so short.

Hoya I think is blonde in She's Back.  Which i'm watching now, and I love Sungyeol's goofy smile. xD


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeh but Hoya , L and Woohyun look similar

Sungyeol is probably the easiest to distinguish since he's so tall and as you said goofy .

I don't know how this lost to T-ara 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m30pUq4akoc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 28, 2010)

omg I love how Sungyeol has like no eyes... just kinda had to put that out there


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yeh but Hoya , L and Woohyun look similar
> 
> Sungyeol is probably the easiest to distinguish since he's so tall and as you said goofy .
> 
> ...



haha it's not their best performance, but yeah T-ara's was quite simple.  People may have just liked the song more.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> haha it's not their best performance, but yeah T-ara's was quite simple.  People may have just liked the song more.


Yeh they always go easy and muck around in dance battles but still it shat on T-ara's  , probably won because they're girls .

Boram looks so out of place to me at times , Gayoon gives me that vibe too ..like they're trying so hard to keep up .


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> omg I love how Sungyeol has like no eyes... just kinda had to put that out there



Got the right person?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2010)

...lol


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 28, 2010)

shit I meant the leader


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2010)

Soongyu!  Like Sunny's real name.  I can see why she dislikes it, i'm guessing it's intended for boys?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)

Thought so lol yeh he has no eyes


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 28, 2010)

I swear to god if he ever gets double lid surgery imma stop stanning them


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2010)

omg ikr

soongyu is so cute like that.  I like how they all look like regular guys with no gimmicks.  

for me it's one thing to debut looking plastic, but another to go through, get plastic'd up and come back looking different.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, look at all the jizz about Big Bang's comeback on omona. 

The performances from MAMA were awesome, WG, miss a, and 2NE1 did good. The awards though, were :|.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2010)

hey spandacho, got anything to add to the first page?  i made a guide to kpops


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2010)

I thought Omona would be pissed that it went from Nov/Dec to February. I kinda feel that the GD/TOp album will be overkill but heres hoping they know what they're doing.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 28, 2010)

[quote="somebody from tumblr]IF U DUN NOE SUPER JUNIOR CONSISTS OF 16 MEMBERS: LEETEUK, HEECHUL...ETC, HENRY, ZHOU MI, AND ELF U R NOT AN ELF!!!
[/quote]

 ELF i love you especially for including henry and zhoumi


----------



## rice (Nov 29, 2010)

gummy won!  oh btw where can i watch it again?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2010)

am I the only who gets confused between Seungyeol and L?

I can tell apart the rest tho.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2010)

This blows my mind


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> This blows my mind



holy fucking shit.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szagDSFbfJ0[/YOUTUBE]

This song suits the season and I really like it


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2010)

Just saw the SM ballad MV, thats some lazy ass release. SM just wanted to cash in from the looks of it, such a half assed album. Waste of talent imo.

@Hust: Do you have links to Khuntoria? The subs on Omona seems kinda rubbish.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> @Hust: Do you have links to Khuntoria? The subs on Omona seems kinda rubbish.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2010)

I thought you were Kog for a second. Nice Sig.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2010)

Kara on Tokyo Friend Park II:

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4

Japanese game show that Kara were on, no subs but its mostly them playing games and not that much talking. Gyuri sucked at all the games


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2010)

Yargh Isubs found a way to make perks.  delay episodes to regular members.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]I1HAazRvDP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow.  I feel bad for Suju fans who have to see their group go through so much shit, but I seriously pity the crazy ones. 

However seeing this article it could just as easily mean SNSD fans stole a bunch of 10-29 year old SSN, but the Super Junior one is just crazy.


----------



## Alien (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm starting to think that listening to KPOP induces stupidity. 

Crazy Chinese


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2010)

Stealing peoples social security numbers just so you can vote for Suju to win on a music show is just taking it way too far>_>

It does explain how they won music shows with such low digital slaes tho

Also kara sold 109k in one week, they did really well. I do wish people would stop with the whole "don't bother coming back to korea" stuff tho.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm glad you're here, Enno.

I need someone to hold me back as I resist the urge to punch SM directors in the face for the SM the Ballad MV.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 29, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I'm glad you're here, Enno.
> 
> I need someone to hold me back as I resist the urge to punch SM directors in the face for the SM the Ballad MV.



 it was pretty bad wasn't it


kinda OT but that MV made me realize how big Jino's lips are


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2010)

Cara im loading my shotgun right now so I don't think I'll be able to stop you. 

SM are a disgrace, how can they mess this up so monumentally? Such mediocrity having to be sung by Kyuhyun and Jonghyun is insulting as a fan. And the worst is that its so bloody rushed, they don't even harmonise that well which just shows the lack of time they've had to prepare this group.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2010)

Taking a like to Jino are we? 

But seriously, here's the plot for the MV in Jino's perspective:

Oh, it's a regular day, but some bitch in a meteor is flying by and the wind from that shit knocked my papers over.  Take a picture of that shit for later reporting.

I get down to the crash site and she ain't there, so I tell the cops look out for this bitch in a meteor.  I then find her in an alleyway lookin all hurt and crap, and decide to take her prisoner.  

But then I'm like, damn, chick is kinda hot so I should use her while she's here.  I'll get three of my main men and sing her a fuckin ballad and get in her pants.  

*in-pants scene omitted* Instead, we see her pimps at the alleyway, they can smell her overuse of smelly crap.

I leave the house for 5 minutes to get some cake or some crap, and when I get back I discover this bitch has a history with not one, but TWO pimps.  Then they have the audacity to get all darth vader on my ass, and then I discover I can't use it back on her.

So then the ho spreads her wings, flips them out & shit, blows the two guys away, and shit goes down.

The end.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2010)

That Jino guys eyes are creepy as hell.

Lol Nude

The MV was just beyond silly. Lol at AKP comments, "This was really moving and touching"


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 29, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Taking a like to Jino are we?
> 
> But seriously, here's the plot for the MV in Jino's perspective:
> 
> ...



lol SM you have a formula, stick to it. I dun care if it's a ballad group, I expect them to be dancing to some intense Choreo in a variety of outlandish outfits with maybe some cuts of them making faces at the camera in between :mj


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2010)

SM shouldn't try plot.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2010)

SM need a new creative department because right now it seems like cliche and her pal lame are running the place.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2010)

...i should go work for them.

I'll work minimum wage as long as they let me on set


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 29, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> ...i should go work for them.
> 
> I'll work minimum wage as long as they let me on set



lol 

"okay people, so the concept of this MV is Seohyun one day finds a trail of sweet potatoes on the street and follows it into a strange house. She starts singing yada yada yada and then I come in and tell her that her brilliant singing has summoned me to her. She's awestruck by me and immediately falls in love, then together we burn down the sweet potato field Yonghwa gave her as a bday present."

"uh... Cara, this is a SHINee MV"

".... "


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2010)

SM: give us ideas!!!
Cara: So Seohyun and the rest of SNSD are sweaty from their workout, and then they go to shower but theres already someone in there. 
SM: Err I don't know about this..
Cara: Wait theres more, they begin flicking water on to each other and then the lights go dim and the music comes on while they flash their legs for 3 minutes and the stranger gropes seobb:33
SM: Its generic, you have our attention.
Cara: We can hire an extra for the stranger role who gropes Seobb but since im working on minimum wage you can just hire me, it'll be a burden but I'll take one for the team.
SM: Since we're cheap we'll agree to your selfless demand.
Cara: Just as planned


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2010)

I totally knew to expect that response. 

BUT WHO CARES ABOUT SHINEE

THAT PLOT DESERVES A FUCKING GRAMMY


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh my god guys i'm crying laughing from these


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone here know what Jajangmyeon tastes like? I've always wondered since it looks really nice, I wanna eat it with Khun and Vic;_;


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2010)

My sister found a Korean place, and I'm gonna make her bring me there one of these days. :ho

Mostly because I need to ask them how they prepare their sweet potatoes.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2010)

Sweetpotaoes are easy aren't they? Just make them like a baked potato, foil and put it in the oven, Im guessing here tho.

Man theres so many Thai places here but no Korean, I want to eat everything I've seen on Korean tv:33


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2010)

They might boil them. 

We mostly have chinese food in the immediate area.  But since I live right outside of DC once you step in it's a huge diaspora of races, lol


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2010)

The only korean dish I've had is Kimchi and it was okay, wouldn't eat it again tho.


I see fries.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2010)

Now i'm getting hungry.  I wonder if we still have sweet potatoes left form turkeyday


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2010)

I was pretty happy with "Why are you being like this?" but them topping it sounds good, hope we get to see more of the other members this time tho.


I wonder if he/she can sing?:33


----------



## koguryo (Nov 29, 2010)

I love Hustler's set:33

That is all


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 29, 2010)

lol I was just gonna post that thing about co ed. yay for separate girl subgroup


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2010)

Korean cuisine is just um I don't know , maybe I had it at shitty places but only Korean bbq is good . I'd rather other Asian cuisines .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 30, 2010)

I haven't eaten a lot of Korean food  but I agree with kog in general. Outside of Korean bbq, I don't really find any Korean food very appetizing or that enjoyable.

Chinese and Japanese food are far better imo.

also CCM is screwing up Co-Ed imo but whatevs. I hope the member will have some talent tho cause honestly over half the group is fodder.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm not Kog 

Thanks Kog!

I love Chinese , Jap and Thai cuisine . Even Singapore has some pretty multicultural? yet impressive cuisine .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 30, 2010)

oh damn you two confuse me so much D:

Singapore doesn't really have it's own cuisine tho, it's mostly just taken from all the other countries in Asia.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 30, 2010)

does anybody here listen to clazziquai :33?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 30, 2010)

I do but I only know the songs from the drama My Name is Kim Sam Soon. I honestly should start listening to their stuff more but I'm too lazy to search and download lol.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 30, 2010)

check dis out 


[YOUTUBE]_1vYGdvF6WE[/YOUTUBE]

lets slip from the mainstream and dive into the underrated and experimental :33


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2010)

JCM I love Clazziquai:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrenvX71Dzw[/YOUTUBE]

Try these guys too, you might like them:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRW30RCkLtE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLwaZcrf8Gg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 30, 2010)

Korean rock band -  *band name:* Vanilla unity *song title:* Hero 

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]YOTjxjjt4Ls[/YOUTUBE]






*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]oM6-RdQChhI[/YOUTUBE]





*Korean rock band* - Rockey Diary... 


*SeoTaiji * (rock / punk / experimental) 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]2OrXheP2VmY[/YOUTUBE]




*
Korean indie band* - Nell 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]mxRA25AR4vc[/YOUTUBE]




*Korean band* - Cloud cuckoo land 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Y5S-_LIARo8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2010)

Some great choices there JCM. Cloud cuckoo land are awesome, shame everyone forgot them

A couple of my recomendations for you:
Dear Cloud:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqECEixxrj4[/YOUTUBE]

The Black Skirts:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiOF7dkxVaA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Brocolli You Too:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRbMQGTrujg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Tearliner:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gk45nC50ids&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2010)

Will watch later, class for now.



Also perfection is perfection.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2010)

Gyuuuuuuri *_*

Time to watch Happy Together and see Seo doused with water.


----------



## Alien (Nov 30, 2010)

All this talk about sweet potatoes is making me curious. I've never had them before. 

Anyway, new IU album in a couple of weeks


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2010)

whaaaaat never had sweet potato before? crazay


----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2010)

Ever had Cassava/Tapioca Alien?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow Sooyoung has some thick hair, just now realizing it when she flips it on HT


----------



## Alien (Nov 30, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Ever had Cassava/Tapioca Alien?



Not to my recollection no.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2010)

Omg Alien where is it that you don't have these foods? 

and omg they keep making fun of Seo in HT xD


----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2010)

Ah happy together is subbed aye? will watch later .

Lol what do Belgians live off?


----------



## Alien (Nov 30, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Omg Alien where is it that you don't have these foods?



Belgium

I've lived on a strictly West-European diet all my life. My mom isn't big on experimenting with other cuisines unfortunately.

Belgian cuisine isn't bad but i'm so bored of it. 

But fuck it, i'm gonna get some sweet potatoes this week.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2010)

That sucks!  

You missed out for 25 years  . Do you even have any restaurants that serves a different cuisine wherever you live?

Cassava > sweet potatoes . 

Watching a show on North Korea and wow it feels like i'm watching a documentary on the 17th century


----------



## Alien (Nov 30, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Lol what do Belgians live off?



Cooked potatoes (the normal variety). Almost every meal consists of that + some vegetables and meat.

An abnormal large amount of Belgians eat that like 5 times a week.

But it's starting to change a bit. Even my mom is trying out new stuff more and more.

Jambalaya


----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2010)

I love potatoes . Now i'm craving for steak + gravy and mashed potatoes 

You must be hella healthy if you consume that much veges lol . Have you ever tried any other cuisine other than European??

Eno : Do you ever wonder what pork tastes like?


----------



## Alien (Nov 30, 2010)

Hustler said:


> That sucks!
> 
> You missed out for 25 years  . Do you even have any restaurants that serves a different cuisine wherever you live?



Let's see, we have a Chinese restaurant and two Egyptian ones. But the Egyptian ones don't serve any Egyptian dishes, just standard fast food stuff like pita, pizza's and fries. 

I've never had sushi


----------



## Alien (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, we eat spaghetti quite often but i won't count that as another cuisine since spaghetti is a common dish in most European countries.

But i'm not healthy 

I'm a fat little bastard. Everyone on my dad's side of the family gains weight quite fast. I lose it quite fast too tbh but i'm incredibly lazy


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh man Alien you really need to try more stuff.  Eating from all over is one of the best things ever


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2010)

> Eno : Do you ever wonder what pork tastes like?



Lol Hust Im not religious whatsoever, so I've had it before and it tasted like bacon flavoured crisps:33 

Don't tell my family tho

My friends and family can be kind of anal about food, they tend to stick to what they know while I want to eat crazy stuff.

@Nude: What do you like from Indian cuisine?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2010)

I've actually only had Indian like once before, and it was a restaurant mixed with African inspired foods.  It's actually down at Disney World (which is like my second home) and it was pretty awesome.  

/actually looking up the menu trying to remember what i had

I know i tasted someone's tandoori chicken (the lady me and my mom were with is a picky-ass eater, never want to go on vacation with her again) and it was awesome 

I think I had some curry lamb


----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2010)

Alien said:


> Let's see, we have a Chinese restaurant and two Egyptian ones. But the Egyptian ones don't serve any Egyptian dishes, just standard fast food stuff like pita, pizza's and fries.
> 
> I've never had sushi





Alien said:


> Well, we eat spaghetti quite often but i won't count that as another cuisine since spaghetti is a common dish in most European countries.
> 
> But i'm not healthy
> 
> I'm a fat little bastard. Everyone on my dad's side of the family gains weight quite fast. I lose it quite fast too tbh but i'm incredibly lazy


Never had sushi? lol you must be living under a rock . Try Turkish or Moroccan if you ever come across it , really nice . Indian/Srilankan/Paki is good aswell but probably too spicy for you .




Ennoea said:


> Lol Hust Im not religious whatsoever, so I've had it before and it tasted like bacon flavoured crisps:33
> 
> Don't tell my family tho


Ah you're like me  . My mom tried to keep me away from beef when I was little . Ironically Australia is beef central , we butcher and eat anything lol . 

Kangaroo and Emu


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2010)

FUUUUUUUCK HT SKIPPED SEOHYUN'S SLEEPING HABIT

THAT WAS VALUABLE INFORMATION


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2010)

What does Kangaroo taste like? Don't say chicken



> THAT WAS VALUABLE INFORMATION



I bet it was that she can sleep through while being groped, tied and put in a sack, but we'll never know now


----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2010)

Does she even have any? lol I remember she was paranoid about sleeping in through schedules so she'd wake up as soon as someone touches her or calls out to her .

Eno : It's very bloody and chewy . Like lamb with an irony taste and chewier . I don't really like it but alligator is nice , I have had it couple of times.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2010)

Well Kangaroo is off my list, come to think of it I haven't been very experimental with my foods, the craziest thing I've eaten is probably Camel.


No Bekah (apparently too fat awesome for the concept) and it reminds me of this:


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2010)

omfg wheres bekah?

she's the only idol who comes equipped with a true DAT ASS


----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2010)

Eh it'd probably taste better if cooked in other ways but i've only tried the steak which wasn't all that . You've had camel? nuts! what does it taste like?

Lol another sub group? god what are they doing with AS? they should have never put em all together if they're gona promote seperatly .

Positive side of thins , I can never take my eyes off Jungah whenever I come across this pic . She looks wild .


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2010)

Well AKP is claiming that its just a Sub-unit but taking one member out doesn't equate to a sub-unit, sounds like bullshit. Either Bekah is hurt or Pledis have gotten rid of her.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> omfg wheres bekah?
> 
> she's the only idol who comes equipped with a true DAT ASS


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2010)

time to go kick pledis ass while i smack SM creative department 

also, Leo you'll love HT.  Jaesuk makes fun of Yuri quite a bit. 

well rather, he compliments Sooyoung at Yuri's expense


----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> time to go kick pledis ass while i smack SM creative department
> 
> also, Leo you'll love HT.  Jaesuk makes fun of Yuri quite a bit.
> 
> well rather, he compliments Sooyoung at Yuri's expense



Fuck yes!! YJS is my hero 

God I love family outing especially when YJS imitates TOP  . 

I'm kind of warming up to Yuri but I still don't see all the fuss about her .


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2010)

> Eh it'd probably taste better if cooked in other ways but i've only tried the steak which wasn't all that . You've had camel? nuts! what does it taste like?



Nothing special, tastes like Beef but sweeter.

About time someone bigged up Sooyoung. JSK is awesome.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2010)

Yuri does take time getting used to lol, but then again I think the same pertains to Seohyun haha

and yes, YJS is mah Korean Hero


----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2010)

Big picture, good that Jungah got rid of the Taemin cut.

Sunny*_*


----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Nothing special, tastes like Beef but sweeter.
> 
> About time someone bigged up Sooyoung. JSK is awesome.


Ikr! girl deserves more attention .

I hope they start casting her on variety shows 

 Taemin cut , gah cannot be unsaid 


NudeShroom said:


> Yuri does take time getting used to lol, but then again I think the same pertains to Seohyun haha
> 
> and yes, YJS is mah Korean Hero



Yeh Seob took me a while mainly because I barely ever noticed her presence regardless of her talent but now I love her . Your preaching worked just fine  .


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2010)

oh lord.  they were playing a game where you have to put a finger down if you have a trait, and taeyeon said "if you don't have bangs"

seohyun pulled her hair over since she was about to lose


----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2010)

^ Did you make this?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2010)

No, but I'm glad they left their name so I can take out the competition.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2010)

I wana watch HT but damn these documentaries on North Korea are too damn interesting  

Do any of you watch Beast idol maid? Hyunseng


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2010)

Seohyun be knocking those walls down



> I wana watch HT but damn these documentaries on North Korea are too damn interesting



I've seen a few and they're pretty interesting, though at the same time really unsettling. NK kindergarteners are creepy.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2010)

Very unsettling , it really feels like i'm watching something from BC . 

NATO should seriously do something


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2010)

Noone wants to get involved, its basically a failed state. China doesn't want competition from a free NK and a new source of cheap labour for the western world, and SK doesn't want them all coming to the south and taking their jobs.


----------



## Alien (Nov 30, 2010)

So uhm, how about them NK women ?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2010)

Apparently they're hotter than South koreans, so for the sake of all the hot wimminz NK must be freed.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2010)

China is very cunning , it'll be the superpower in like 10 years . They're running things all too smoothly . 

Nk can fuck up South whenever they want to though


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 30, 2010)

T-mini album is out ^^


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2010)

Lol on HT all of them keep going after Sunny but Jeasuk just turns it around on them and makes Sunny sound cuter than before


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2010)

Listening to T-ara, don't think I like Yayaya.  It's like... too far from the epic stuff they released on their first.  However I think the tiny rap is entirely Hyomin, which I approve.

Def like Why are you like this better


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2010)

LOL MY JIA AVATAR SYNCS UP DIRECTLY WITH WHY ARE YOU BEING LIKE THIS

I swear the only way this would of been more amusing is if I was high


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 30, 2010)

great mini album from T-ara...


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2010)

FINALLY

Ma Boo is a shit name but so far it sounds good


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2010)

Just listened to Yayaya, its okay, Why are you being like this is better tho.

MaBoo sounds like TTL or something.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 30, 2010)

lol inb4 Hustrage 


and Donghae, you'll always be number one pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2010)

Haha yeah it is just one of their more generic musical rap songs, but at least that's something they're good at

I Don't Know is cute XD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 30, 2010)

im trying to imagine cara high

going for sweet potato runs instead of taco bell runs


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm Okay was pretty good

but I'll stick with my first album

and oh gawsh sweet potato runs XD


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2010)

Its Out:

Yayaya MV:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXJvXNCybUM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Can the director not edit so much and is the guy No Min Woo?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 30, 2010)

i love the indian concept, it's fucking adorable

i dont like the song


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2010)

ugh

the song is just so bad compared to the amazing stuff we've gotten from T-ara so far

i'm hoping they come to their senses and do whyareyoubeinglikethis which is too long a name and is now WAYBLT haha

wayblt has a huge jiyeon bias in the video and maybe even the song, but at least it's better than yayaya, even though Hyomin gets the spotlight for like 5 seconds


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2010)

The song's abit crazy, really overproduced.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 30, 2010)

i wanna kidnap them all and just hug them

they're that fucking adorable in the mv


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i wanna kidnap them all and just hug them
> 
> they're that fucking adorable in the mv



this is true

T-ara is honestly even crazier than SNSD in terms of personality.  

however Soyeon is SOOOO UNDERRATED AND UNDERUSED IN THIS ENTIRE ALBUM.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 30, 2010)

the only t-ara member i know is hyomin

so i have no clue who you are talking about


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2010)

How can Tara look in the mirror knowing that they are sooo racist. What to they think that Native american's lived in the jungle in tents and kidnapped people? So offensive, as a non native American I find this offensive and inappropriete for them. They have been through enough as it is without Korean people making a mockery of their struggles with their cutesy acting and repetitive pop music. Not to mention Tara's MV showed Native american women as whores who give it up for the korean man, interracial sex did not exist back then and korean's couldn't fly planes over the US because they lived in Hong Kong movies flying around trees.

Im a serious person who takes Korean MV's seriously, CCM must apologise to us all or else I will say harsh words over the internet. You have been warned CCM


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 30, 2010)

ennoea doing his best trollololol

why did i download all this


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2010)

Seriously Tendou have you been on Omona? So much "omg Im so offended because my neighbour has some indian blood in him and has been through so much already without koreans making a mockery of their struggles".

Also the Momusu in you is disappoint.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 30, 2010)

omona is full of retards


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2010)

They should all go back and just listen to Lady Gaga and keep believing that when she does it its cool and edgy.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 1, 2010)

So I found out over the weekend that Mnet shows Glee on Saturday mornings.

That has nothing to do with anything


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2010)

They really tried too hard with that mv



Noda. B said:


> lol inb4 Hustrage
> 
> 
> and Donghae, you'll always be number one pek


 I wonder who'd actually be #1 probably Yoona followed by Taengo . 

Suju would be hard probably Kyu #1  but all over Asia it's Heechul isn't it?


----------



## koguryo (Dec 1, 2010)

You know if Big Bang releases a Korean ver. of 'Let Me Hear Your Voice' I'd die of happiness


----------



## clip (Dec 1, 2010)

song </3 dance </3 MV semi-</3
i'm sorry hyomin, soyeon </3 


i love how there's (surprisingly) so much seohyun lust love in this thread...
<3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 1, 2010)

I haven't heard the T-ara song yet but from what you all say, I'm expecting stuff that's gonna be um... not as good as their songs in the early half of 2010.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Seriously Tendou have you been on Omona? So much "omg Im so offended because my neighbour has some indian blood in him and has been through so much already without koreans making a mockery of their struggles".
> 
> Also the Momusu in you is disappoint.



I need to inform these people from omona that I'm part native and I pop out of bushes and harass Koreans all the time.

Mv was srsly accurate.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

Rewatched MV, seriously retarded how everyone reacted. It's not like they were trying to reenact an actual Indian tribe and emulate it.  It played off every irrelevant stereotype pretty much ever made about Native Americans.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 1, 2010)

So I have a question for Suju fans about Suju in general:

Which of the members has Heechul not made out with yet?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

Well he has definitely made out with Siwon, Sungmin, and Henry.

And I'm betting he made out with Han Geng when he was around.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2010)

He hasn't with Shindong and Eunhyuk for sure 

Love your ava Cara


----------



## koguryo (Dec 1, 2010)

Heechul needs to teach SNSD his type of fanservice:ho


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2010)

Didn't everyone blow up when Sooyoung and Taeyeon pretended to kiss eachother? 

Such double standards , I love it . Women should be slaves


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

Hustler said:


> He hasn't with Shindong and Eunhyuk for sure
> 
> Love your ava Cara



If you want it, you can have it, I actually just put this one in for the season and I think it's the only soshi christmas outfits i liked



> Such double standards , I love it . Women should be slaves


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 1, 2010)

Hustler said:


> They really tried too hard with that mv
> 
> 
> I wonder who'd actually be #1 probably Yoona followed by Taengo .
> ...



Actually, (I wouldn't really know this but just from what I've heard), I don't think Kyu's really as popular in Korea/Asia as he is in Europe or North America. But yeah, in Asia or at least China it'd be Heechul or Siwon I think.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 1, 2010)

So I watched all of Shinee's MV's again today and I gotta say I like Love Like Oxygen's hairstyles the best and Amigo's outfits


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2010)

Siwon, Donghae and Heechul are probably the most popular in Asia, Kyu would be in the middle of the list with Shin I eat alot of ding dongs at the bottom.

@Cara: Korea and Japan can be ignorant about this stuff, but making a huge issue out of it is going overboard. Anyone with half a brain knows its just crappy stereotypes and shouldn't be taken seriously. It hardly undermines the struggle and pain of the Natives.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 1, 2010)

so I finally got around to listening to Girls Talk.

it's honestly not as bad as I expected =D

also will get around listening to the T-ara mini eventually but the Sistar and Ga-in digital singles are out tmrw and I'm more anticipated for that.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 1, 2010)

@Rain...haha yeh? Baby I need you <3 love that


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2010)

Caraya : If you don't want it i'll use it later

T-ara Hello baby ep1 and 2 subbed


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

OMG NEED LINK TO T-ARA HB


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> OMG NEED LINK TO T-ARA HB


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

oh cool hwayoung is in it!


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2010)

Yup yup 

Eunjung is gorgeous sigh


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2010)

No Taec but I see Junho so not sure if I want

Eunjung, Qri and Hyomin make me wanna say goddamn. Jiyeon's not bad either


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 1, 2010)

so i've been watching f(x)'s mvs cause i never watched them before and figured i could use another bias

problem is no one told me like half the group is jailbait

tl;dr, i like krystal


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

Krystal is great.  I hope she's doing good.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 1, 2010)

WHAT HAPPENED TO MY BB

lol me


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2010)

> tl;dr, i like krystal


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

Krystal fainted on stage and trust me, it was not from "a bad day" like SM stated.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2010)

They've probably been starving her or someshit. I was thinking something else but I don't think SM is that evil.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 1, 2010)

ennoea, fuck you lmao

well it's sm im not surprised


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2010)

How can they starve her when she lives with her parents? 

Vic looks after them well aswell .

She's pregnant


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah, the one thing we can really be sure of is that SM definitely feeds their idols.  They seem to have good food habits, despite Yoona & Sooyoung looking like twigs. 

f(x) especially looks healthy, I'm actually kinda worried that Krystal has some pre-existing condition.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2010)

Those Nazis keep records of their weight. If its not a food issue then I wonder what it is since F(x) is hardly under heavy promotions.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 1, 2010)

i swear to god if krystal has some ailment im gonna be pissed

im just getting into f(x) you assholes


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2010)

She's pregnant and the baby is Ambers.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> She's pregnant and the baby is Ambers.


Yup you catch on quick


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

Jessica actually got really tired in GGTS and had heat exhaustion when they were performing ITNW over and over for that unairconditioned school

I think it's just in her genes


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2010)

Does this mean Krystal also cannot be woken up even if an earthquake hits? Because that make me worry about the girl:/


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2010)

Krystal is not as cold as Sica , so i'm guessing the genes are not overly dominating


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLqwS7knKXg[/YOUTUBE]

about 6 minutes in

poor sica, i feel bad for her because she's huge lez fodder


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2010)

Damn Sica is a true performer, pleases fan girls and boys even when she's dying of dehydration.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2010)

Hyoooomin


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

Hwayoung has a really deep voice.

I wonder.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 1, 2010)

im still trying to figure out who is who in t-ara


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't like it when groups add new members . She just doesn't seem right there to me .


Jiyeon is cute


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 1, 2010)

who is this


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> im still trying to figure out who is who in t-ara


Tall short hair who isn't Hyomin: Eunjung
Short one Short hair who isn't Hyomin: Boram
Medium sized one with long hair who isn't Hyomin: Qri
Medium sized one with short hair who isn't Hyomin: Soyeon (lead singer)
Tall one with baby eyes and tits floating around internet who isn't Hyomin: Jiyeon
New jailbait who isn't Hyomin: Hwayoung
Hyomin: Hyomin


Hustler said:


> I don't like it when groups add new members . She just doesn't seem right there to me .
> 
> 
> Jiyeon is cute



Yeah I don't care for new people either, but they're easy to phase in at least.  Suju actually started with 12 members (debuting, not initially) before adding Kyuhyun.  So I'm just accepting Hwayoung because I'll probably come to like her anyway


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> who is this



eunjungie

i like adding ie to their names now, damn you korea


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 1, 2010)

eunjung

my new bias


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

Soyeon is so silly, telling the child to get lost.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2010)

Tendou : Eunjung is pretty but Hyomin is a complete package 



> Tall short hair who isn't Hyomin: Eunjung
> Short one Short hair who isn't Hyomin: Boram
> Medium sized one with long hair who isn't Hyomin: Qri
> Medium sized one with short hair who isn't Hyomin: Soyeon (lead singer)
> ...


Brilliant 



> Yeah I don't care for new people either, but they're easy to phase in at least.  Suju actually started with 12 members (debuting, not initially) before adding Kyuhyun.  So I'm just accepting Hwayoung because I'll probably come to like her anyway


Kyu was a really good addition though , they really needed an extra special vocalist having 12 people .

What's Hwayoung's position anyway? vocalist or dancer?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 1, 2010)

suju actually had 13 members

they got rid of one and added kyuhyun


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

Hwayoung so far seems to be a rapper.  

Not the worst call, at least she can replace Eunjung.  I like her better as a vocalist.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 1, 2010)

cara already talking bad about my bias

this isn't good


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

LOL

i don't dislike Eunjung, i just don't think she's as special as a rapper haha

I think she's a great singer!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 1, 2010)

man if you keep talking bad about her i have to go back to krystal

and i like not being in jail


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2010)

Eunjung is too pretty to be replaced not to worry Tendou . Rapper aye? i'll warm up to her hopefully . 

Ji Eun needs more love . Girl is so pretty and has incredible vocals even though i'm totally Hyosung bias .


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

aiight alright a few pics to help you feel better


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

Secret

also underrated :33


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 1, 2010)

i rike it

and i know nothing of secret


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2010)

I like the fact she can rock any hairstyle and look gorgeous


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

after all this switching between HB and the forums and convos, i have finally gotten to Qrimin(lol if you read that aloud it sounds like creamin) part. 

Reminds you how 4D hyomin is


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 1, 2010)

i need to start the variety shows

i still have only seen episode 1 of IY and like random clips of SGB

only variety shows i pay attention to are arashi shows


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

Korean variety is so awesome. I don't watch American TV now, I pretty much watch everything online. xD


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 1, 2010)

life is a highway...


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

i wanna ride it


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2010)

Search for Eunjung pics and find a pic on Onew's condom size


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

He's bigger than Taec, it seems. 

And omg, i want to burn these countdowns in the corner of the screen.  so pointless.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2010)

So many times I've search for something on Tumblr and bloody pics of Kpop idols and their bulges come up



> only variety shows i pay attention to are arashi shows





Lol I forgot how weird and silly Tara were, Qri looking perfect. And their president seems really nice.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 1, 2010)

*epic fangirl scream*

Seriously though, SM give us an actual date. I need to start counting off the days until I get to see Henry do some activities again.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm gonna miss hankyung though, he's always been one of my Suju favorites.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah their president seems really kind and nice . Maybe it's just Hyomins epic presence that tames him  

Ah yeh I liked Hankyung aswell


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

lol, they pretty much herded co-ed into the t-ara room to promote their song real quick


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 1, 2010)

it's been a while since i watched the episode of arashi no shukudai-kun with the famous kara fanboy

but it's still great to watch

also i am making progress on telling t-ara apart


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

Soon you will fall for T-ara's Park Sunyoung


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 1, 2010)

you can just say hyomin

so i dont go on google images and feel retarded


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

haha

i just like her real name, if she was able to remain Sunyoung then her and Sunny could have been 2Sun 

also lol this mavin kid is becoming a t-ara anti fan


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2010)

I know! who in their right mind would choose Hwayoung over Hyomin ?  

They make em retards with no taste since young in Korea


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 1, 2010)

mavin?

wat

and yes, 2Sun

flawless couple name


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2010)

Lol the baby started crying when Co-ed sang their song.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

IU is adorable no matter what XD

and lol Leo I'm not that far yet

but yay tomorrow HB3 ep 2 and RM ep 15


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2010)

Fuck Iu is so beautiful! it's a crime to look that good without plastic sugery


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 1, 2010)

leo you only say that cause you want to arrest her and take her in for "interrogation"


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2010)

With longer hair she looks perfect.

Has RM ep 15 been subbed?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah been subbed for a few days now, they've just divvied up donaters and regulars now by making them available later


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 1, 2010)

im going to be starting rm tomorrow

right now im backtracking arashi's new show


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> leo you only say that cause you want to arrest her and take her in for "interrogation"



Perhaps , Taeyang is dumb if he doesn't start tapping it from next year .

Yoobin likes Taeyang aswell :taichou


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 1, 2010)

why do those girls have such horrid taste


----------



## rice (Dec 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnzJZTVy4q8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2010)

IU wants to tap this:

His legs seem out of proportion.

Eh I can understand girls obsession with Taeyang, atleast they're (IU) not pining over Taecyeon

In b4 Alien kills us all.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2010)

Always been under the impression Taec had more fans , everyone goes crazy over him


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2010)

None of the idol girls have come out and said they like him, but the noona's go crazy for him. Old age has probably killed their brain cells.


----------



## Alien (Dec 1, 2010)

Tsss, IU and Taeyang talk makes Alien want to go crazy netizen.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Alien (Dec 2, 2010)

That's evil mang :taichou


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh Kog


----------



## koguryo (Dec 2, 2010)

Could have been worse, I could have posted the kiss gif


----------



## Alien (Dec 2, 2010)

The kiss gif doesn't affect me anymore. I've been been repped with it way too much and several cagfc members wore this ava on my birthday


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 2, 2010)

> He then turned to One Light Hyo Young and asked her to pick out her part in the song.
> 
> Hyo Young replied, “I sing the ‘da da da da da da’ part.” When asked to elaborate more specifically, she replied, “I sing the ‘da da da da da’ part after the ‘dot dot dot dot dot’ part,” causing the studio to burst out in laughter.



 **


----------



## koguryo (Dec 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2xTrqz_eeU[/YOUTUBE]

Totally didn't know they did a duet at his concert


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 2, 2010)

Mnet ?M Super Concert? 12-2

F.Cuz, KARA, B2ST, Psy, Girl?s Day, Bohemian, Kim Ji  Soo, Yang Dong Geun, Go Eun, Byul, Nine Muses, Buzz, VNT, Esther,  Supreme Team, Untouchable, JJ, Gavy N.J, SG Wannabe, Kim Jang Hoon,  F1RST, and Superstar K & K2 contestants Jo Moon Geun and Huh Gak.
Not  all performances will be shown.
Broadcast starts around 6:00pm  KST. Use the  to find out when it starts in your local time.
HQ  Stream (1000kbps): @Didi
 LQ Stream (500kbps): @Didi

KARA...how awesome is that KARA FTW


----------



## koguryo (Dec 2, 2010)

Watching Jungle Fish 2 right now and gotta say it sorta reminds me of Degrassi except has more cell phones and netizens


----------



## clip (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 2, 2010)

Ideno. They're previous MVs were better imo.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 2, 2010)

Cl Cl everywhere  

Bom with black hair , yum


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 2, 2010)

Bom looks amazing

also I never really cared that much for 2ne1 MVs but Go Away is their best imo and this doesnt come close


----------



## koguryo (Dec 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2mNKr_fjWk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Dec 2, 2010)

Not enough pole dancing


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 2, 2010)

Dammit, everyone posted vids I can't see till I'm home


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2010)

You can't expect the mv to be really good since its only for a CF but atleast the song is good, imo this>WAYBLT>>>>>>Yayayaya. Damn for only being a year and few months old 2NE1 sure do have hell alot of MV's.

Bom>>>>Minzy>>>>Dara>>>CL>>>Chipmunk autotune CL. I hope autotune takes form and rapes Teddy so he stops using it.



Censor this, ban that, man these old guys are obsessed with controlling the media and music so musicians aren't allowed to create anything thats somewhat suggestive or risque.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 2, 2010)

another sistar release, another great song

i fucking love it


----------



## BlackPearl9 (Dec 2, 2010)

clip said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bom looks beautiful; they all do 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igtj0XI97aM&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

Sooyoung fan again @ 1:45 and 2:32 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBVOckIuggU[/YOUTUBE]

Too cute


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 2, 2010)

Both 2ne1 and T-ara have a shitload, I think the mindset for the people leading these is to promote what they think will hit heavy and keep doing it until they're a name.  They want to be popular with MUSIC, oh so cliche! 

and oh wow I think this is probably the most choreo we've ever seen in a 2ne1 vid

orange long hair minzy is creepy

sadly this isn't living up to my 2ne1 song standards, however the MV is fun


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 2, 2010)

I wish i had a whole set of christmas avys, but I barely find stocks I like


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 2, 2010)

i have a sohee christmas ava and a takamina christmas ava

but for now i wanna stick with this set

plus akb48 has a christmas mv coming out that i can abuse


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _RM 15_ 



Jiyho's heart rate when Tony said "I'll take you home."  

She doesn't seem to like it when people want to come over 

AWWW GARY MANAGED TO MAKE IT JUMP <333333  AND OH MY GOD HE JUST RAPPED FOR HER <333


----------



## Hustler (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't really like the Sistar song 

RM15 came out like a month ago  .


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 2, 2010)

you've seen it for that long? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can see that Jihyo is probably a badass actress, she can hold her feelings well.  I was surprised at first considering her blood pressure was actually sorta high initially at 70-90 when most people should be 60-70 resting i believe.  I'm guessing it's from a rough schedule or something. o_O


----------



## Hustler (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeh it's the Tony Ahn episode yeh?? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol love how Haha didn't do anything at all and still beat Gary


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 2, 2010)

Ikr, Haha is just so useless.   He's kind of annoying, but he is good comic relief. :

But man, I can't stop watching these episodes without feeling totally in love with the cast. xD


----------



## Hustler (Dec 2, 2010)

I love all of em . Haha when he screams at Jong Kook and when he does the stupid action shit he's hilarious 

YJS has the Midas touch , imagine if he was the mc of IY


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 2, 2010)

YJS could host a show in French and it would be epic


----------



## Hustler (Dec 2, 2010)

If anyone knows , the girl in most of the Beast videos is a trainee right?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2010)

Cube apparently has a ton of trainess so she's probably one.

The Sooyoung fan is a total badass, she outscreams all the other fans put together

Watching HB 3 right now, RM for tomorrow.

Watched Bouquet subs yesterday, Gyuri out godessed all of them, lol at the copycats failing miserably. And Infinite seem pretty good at variety, one show and 2 scandals already.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2010)

In b4 Elf take care of the bald creature.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 2, 2010)

I hope Donghae doesn't act like that the entire time.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 2, 2010)

^ Ouch! 

She's cute , she already has a fan in me . I love how Sooyoung always has a smile on her face when the girl screams . I don't know how she manages to go to every single event , maybe they have like a scream for Sooyoung club with plenty of members


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 2, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I hope Donghae doesn't act like that the entire time.



[YOUTUBE]IwshLsxmESs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]hq7Rnw85wQU[/YOUTUBE]
lol


it'll be interesting to see him in Skip Beat, since Ren is so far away from his idol image.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 2, 2010)

lol

Looks like that soldier has a thing for Donghae.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2010)

> it'll be interesting to see him in Skip Beat, since Ren is so far away from his idol image.



I still can't believe Siwon didn't get Ren.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TID0AwK4Ow&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Seohyun don't try to cook, somewhere Minhyuk is crying salty tears.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 2, 2010)

i would love to have salty tears

lol found something cute in wayblt


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2010)

Wyblt is really cute. Cara did you hear about Yayaya being a Co-ed song but Tara wanting it instead? I wonder if they expect us to believe that Tara get to decide which songs go in their mini.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm trying to abstain from kpop...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 3, 2010)

wait what

where did you hear that enn?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> wait what
> 
> where did you hear that enn?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 3, 2010)

well

reading it it sounds logical

it happens a lot with record companies in america, i can see it easily happening in korea


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 3, 2010)

insulting? Please


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 3, 2010)

hahahahhahahaha that image lmao


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 3, 2010)

Yuri~~
that ep of IY lolol


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> insulting? Please



Yuri fan? come at me


----------



## clip (Dec 3, 2010)

their babies would be... so fapable


----------



## clip (Dec 3, 2010)

screw yayaya


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 3, 2010)

Hwayoung


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 3, 2010)

lol snsd winning again despite low scores in the album points (in comparison to Oh/RDR promotions) <3

Honestly will be surprised if they can win again next week, Hoot seems more popular than Oh, at least that's what I feel


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Wyblt is really cute. Cara did you hear about Yayaya being a Co-ed song but Tara wanting it instead? I wonder if they expect us to believe that Tara get to decide which songs go in their mini.



I can believe it, Yayaya had only so much crap that Soyeon/Chanmi can do the actual vocal parts, while everyone runs around screaming Yayaya.

The only true superior thing is that Hyomin would rock the rap rather than Kwanghaeng SCREAMING IN PAIN


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2010)

clip said:


> screw yayaya


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2010)

I hate it when groups ride on popularity rather than talent


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 3, 2010)

IU comeback next week <3

For this round of promos, I like Sistar better than T-ara... It's probably just the song lol. Should've given T-ara Bbriboom Bberiboom (or however you spell it) or Too Late and dump Yayaya on Co-Ed =/ but ohwell.

I wished they promoted Why Are You Being Like This instead.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2010)

Haha Leo, even as a fan I can point at SNSD for being one who often rides on popularity.  But tbh that's more of something to blame on SM, since those bastards control their future. 

I wish wayblt wad promoted too, but goddamn that Yayaya performance was beyond adorable.  I think it strangely utilizes their silliness.  

Also I'd like to say the choreo for both songs is strangely good IMO.  They don't do particularily difficult things(I don't really imagine them wanting to dance too much since they're mostly 22+ anyway) but when it's done I really think it suits T-ara.


----------



## Alien (Dec 3, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> IU comeback next week <3



9 December 

But another rival has appeared 



> Singer IU is sweet, bubbly, and super cute to boot, so with all three charms under her belt, the lady is all set to steal boys’ hearts. But what would it take to steal hers? Or rather, who best embodies her ideal man?
> 
> The singer recently confessed who her ideal man was on KBS 2TV’s talk show, “Hello.”
> 
> ...


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2010)

Time to take him out. 

And then we move on to yonghwa


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Haha Leo, even as a fan I can point at SNSD for being one who often rides on popularity.  But tbh that's more of something to blame on SM, since those bastards control their future.



Yeh lol as much as I like Snsd , what makes me annoyed is 2pm ..Hottests make everything worse . 

What happened to Taeyang? IU is growing up to be a ganger , me like .


----------



## Alien (Dec 3, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Time to take him out.
> 
> And then we move on to yonghwa



I like how you think 



Hustler said:


> What happened to Taeyang? IU is growing up to be a ganger , me like .



That bastard probably had sex with her and then didn't call her the day after. :taichou


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2010)

Alien said:


> I like how you think
> 
> 
> 
> That bastard probably had sex with her and then didn't call her the day after. :taichou



I'd treat her the same way

Wait she's still 17


----------



## Alien (Dec 3, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Wait she's still 17



I keep forgetting that too


----------



## Alien (Dec 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJSjWMa3l4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 3, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yeh lol as much as I like Snsd , what makes me annoyed is 2pm ..Hottests make everything worse .



oh 2pm =/

I was gonna go into a long crazy rant about the Music Show wins and all but I realized we're all pretty logical here. That stuff is meant for places like omona lol.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 3, 2010)

i showed my sister the nu abo video

she is thoroughly convinced amber is a guy


----------



## Alien (Dec 3, 2010)

It thought she was a guy too at first.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2010)

No wins for Beast

I hate to say it but Hoot was mediocre, I enjoyed Oh way more. I really hope SM aren't getting lazy with their releases. 

As for CCM, Im disappointed with the stuff they've given to T-ara. They seem to be going down the Too Late, Berebop and Yayaya route with their music and sorry but those three songs are a mess. Also they cut out Qri's "Noul saranghae" part in WAYBLT, bastards


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2010)

U Hee U U U U U Hee, Oh go it go go it go it go, Ah Ah Ah go it go go it go, ah ah ah do do it. Let me seeya la la la, love me hey ya ya ya ya, shubidubi sha la la la la, shubidubi SU- SUPA, NOVA. The fuck is this song




> Their album topped Japan's Oricon Chart


I think JYP's been sniffing Sohee's underwear coke for way too long. Damaged his brain.


----------



## clip (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 3, 2010)

yayaya has my new favorite lyrics ever


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2010)

i seriously can't watch yayaya without smiling or laughing my ass off

it sucks but it's so damn awesome at the same time


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 3, 2010)

its grown on me as a song

sorta like miss a's breathe

the mv is just amazing and it's so fucking adorable


----------



## God Movement (Dec 3, 2010)

hey guys

and found the set yet tendou?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2010)

lol tbh breathe was alright.  I think it was mostly the girls who made it awesome.  Seeing Min perform half barefoot on stage probably made me think "ohshibadassery,mustkeepwatching"

Hmm, maybe Yayaya is the same way.  T-ara is so epic they can make a shitty song win. 

edit: hay gm


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2010)

Breathe was a much better song. Yayaya will probably become crack in a while.

Lol Korea China Song Festival was an orgy of Idol friendships.


----------



## Alien (Dec 3, 2010)

That Yayaya song is silly but deliciously catchy 

Can't get it out of my head.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2010)

currently it depends on what i heard last.

Right now "EVERY DAY YOU COME LATE, I CAN HEAR YOU KNOCK KNOCK KNOCK KNOCK" is in my head

and she doesn't even really say every day you come late, she says welcome to your wonderland, it just sounds so much like what i put


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2010)

The way she say's Wonderland is just soo cute tho, I repeat that part constantly. That and Jiyeon's aegyo. Poor Boram she's in the MV for 2 seconds.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 3, 2010)

God Movement said:


> hey guys
> 
> and found the set yet tendou?


its in one of two folders

each has like 3000 things in them

it takes a while since most are gif sets or avas so i have to actually pay attention

i'll find it today though since this is "CLEAN YOUR COMP" day for me


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2010)

I want to feed her grapes*_*


----------



## God Movement (Dec 3, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> lol tbh breathe was alright.  I think it was mostly the girls who made it awesome.  Seeing Min perform half barefoot on stage probably made me think "ohshibadassery,mustkeepwatching"
> 
> Hmm, maybe Yayaya is the same way.  T-ara is so epic they can make a shitty song win.
> 
> edit: hay gm



Shroom



Also, been listening to a bit more music and am in love with T-ara's Absolute First Album, album



Tendou Souji said:


> its in one of two folders
> 
> each has like 3000 things in them
> 
> ...



you are good people


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNZwq0ef0tY[/YOUTUBE]
Lol two asian male twins from canada do the song cuter than the original


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 3, 2010)

i never liked the song

orange caramel just needs to go away and do music with after school


----------



## rice (Dec 3, 2010)

T-ara's absolute first album was great


----------



## Alien (Dec 3, 2010)

With her comeback drawing closer, it was recently revealed that IU kindly received help from some of the nation’s most famous musicians and producers to arrange her upcoming third mini-album, “REAL“.

What most people can’t wait for is the R&B song with veteran musician Yoon Jong Shin, who was specifically choosen to match with IU’s voice. Kim Hyung Suk, a producer who IU has always said she would like to work with, chose a fun, electronic song for the singer – a genre IU will be tackling for the first time.

The creators of ‘Nagging‘, Lee Min Soo and Kim Lee Na, produced another hit in the making, titled ‘A Good Day‘, while Shin Sa Dong Tiger worked together with IU to create a sweet love song to match December’s Christmas spirit. Lastly, Choi Gab Won, a producer who has been working alongside IU since her debut, helped write delicate lyrics that express IU’s unique sensibility.

“All the composers were happy to participate and produce songs and lyrics for IU’s album. The new mini-album, ‘REAL’, is an album that even IU feels 200% satisfied with. Please look forward to it,” stated IU’s agency.

IU will be officially releasing her 3rd mini-album on December 9th, and she will make an official comeback on music show programs alongside MBLAQ’s Thunder for a duet.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2010)

This guy? lol


----------



## Alien (Dec 3, 2010)

Yup

He looks like a hobo


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 3, 2010)

oh joy

another album to buy

iu couldn't you wait until january


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2010)

Under Jiyeons influence Iu shall prosper and blossom into a beautiful little slut


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 3, 2010)

iu tits for everyone


----------



## Alien (Dec 3, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> iu tits for everyone



She barely has enough for one person.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh shit Alien


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 3, 2010)

well

yeah that's true lmao


----------



## Alien (Dec 3, 2010)

I just realized that i probably have bigger tits than IU

BRB going on a diet.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2010)

I need to make a call and use my cowboy voice on them.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 3, 2010)

i need to hear this cowboy voice


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2010)

Girls in work clothes , yum


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i need to hear this cowboy voice


i need to practice ti first


Hustler said:


> Girls in work clothes , yum



HYOMIN


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2010)

By covering up T-ara's legs, the youth of Korea were once again saved from the evil of woman parts and erections. KBS, another job well done.

Now the kids will just have to get their kicks from Japanese porn and and Yaoi mangas.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 3, 2010)

japan to send over maria ozawa and koda kumi to fight this stupid shit


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2010)

idon'tcurr about this regulation, but they need to stick true to it if they have it.  seriously makes them look corrupted if SNSD can wear shorts but t-ara and the other groups can't.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2010)

also watching sistar mv, I wouldn't mind if they were TSA officials


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2010)

T-ara , Sistar , Snsd psshhtt


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2010)

when you post in this thread you're an automatic follower of the church of gyuri


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2010)

In all the articles regarding the girl group clothes regulation theres always someone crying foul that SNSD were wearing short hot pants but noones doing anything about it. The response by Sones is always that they didn't act is a sexual suggestive way so its okay

Some of the comments are lulz, "The producer must be female and is jealous of Tara's looks and outfits".

Also why did Sistar have a stripper pole when they didn't even use it?


The Church of Gyuri, where you must let her peek before entering.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 3, 2010)

gyuri does whatever she wants

obey or else you get the only bitch face that rivals jo kwon


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2010)

y'know i started kara bakery

never finished it


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2010)

Amber has weird ears

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 3, 2010)

has amber been found yet?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2010)

Maybe she's fixing up her ears


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2010)

maybe she's sleeping with sooyoung


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2010)

Nauh she likes Krystal 

Wahh old Sooyoung , so pretty


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2010)

Can't wait till she's back, I want fx to return


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2010)

She's been away for way too long and SM is not the company to let their slaves rest for this long , i'm having my doubts now .

Personally think Amber might have had difficulties adjusting considering she's from the US and all and Korean culture seems difficult .


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2010)

yeah i have my worries too. 

however, somehow i'm not sure what to expect.  at this point it could be anything.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 3, 2010)

what i dont like is that sm is releasing f(x) calenders in a few days

and there is no amber

im sorry but that's not f(x)


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2010)

that's true.

half their fangirls won't buy it, silly SM


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 3, 2010)

i wanna get a poster of them if i can find a small one, something like the size of the kara lupin poster

but i haven't found any


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 3, 2010)

So today, my friend told me she now knows all the names of SuJu. She discovered kpop/Gee only like two months ago.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2010)

haha awesome, sounds like me.  I first learned SNSD and then Suju.

considering i learned the two larger groups first, rest were a breeze :ho


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 3, 2010)

i learned wonder girls first, then snsd, then suju, then nine muses

unfortunately that's all i really know


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 3, 2010)

amazingly I learned 2ne1 first cuz four members. Then it was SJM, Big Bang, Beast, SuJu, SNSD, and then after that I just stopped trying.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2010)

Suju are the biggest pain in terms of learning names, took me like a year.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 3, 2010)

i never really tried to learn their names it just happened

i tried with snsd and wg and 9m though


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2010)

once you have learned suju, everything just happens haha.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2010)

Is it odd that I know all of ZE:A?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2010)

nah, i just never attempted them.  it would offbalance my knowledge of girl and boy group members.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 3, 2010)

it's pretty amazing, I learned all of Co ed's names in like a week. 

and I still use my nicknames for Infinite


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2010)

5 minutes in RM 15 and Im crying here with laughter. 



> it's pretty amazing, I learned all of Co ed's names in like a week.



I know the names of the two that can sing, and the song rapist Hyewon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2010)

RM15 is hilarious. RM keeps making me want more so quick.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2010)

"I've worn hot pant 5 times, twice more and I'll have collected a rainbow"

For some reason Ji Hyo really brings out the best in Gwang Soo and Gary when they joke around with her.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2010)

/another post of how awesome Ji Hyo is. 

They were discussing how Haha was like a female guest, I'm starting to wonder what would happen if they do the revival tags again and they had to choose between her and HaHa.  I understand they might choose him just cause he's a guy, but she's a WAAAY better player.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 3, 2010)

Jihyo is amazing. I'm glad they really didn't add any permanent female guest except her (and Lizzy who's been entertaining enough).

also  oh god there were a few better names on the list


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2010)

Haha and Suk Jin are useless, I dislike that they always get away from the punishment when Jaesuk has to do it. Anyway ep was epic, probably one of the best. The bald guy needs to be permanent.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2010)

Yong looks so thin there 

I didn't know Sistar had many fans


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 3, 2010)

SHUPAAAA NOVAAAA~

o god, this is worse than when I had Minzy's "M. I. N. Z. Y.  M. I. N. Z. Y." from Try to Follow Me stuck in my head.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 4, 2010)

lol Yonghwa's MCing. At least from what I've seen, he's improved a lot.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 4, 2010)

just saw the upcoming guests for RM and some spoilery stuff


*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently Jihyo and Gary's loveline ended or something cause he betrayed her in H&S. Nichkhun is a guest again (!?) and Heechul's gonna be in an upcoming ep. Apparently JYP himself is gonna be on one of the next few eps =o I honestly want to watch that one.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 4, 2010)

not sure but its not really worth watching (for 3 hours+) except performances imo.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1daiaE3qU-0[/YOUTUBE]

Kikwang and Dongwoon with the VIU dance from their Soom practice, next time they should all do it.  That or they should have grabbed some people from the crowd and danced for them since the song is for their fans.


----------



## rice (Dec 4, 2010)

lol Min


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 4, 2010)

omg SISTAR sig <3

tho I hate those curls. I hated them on SNSD in Oh and still do lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2010)

Frango said:


> lol Min



LOL that was good 

Just watched minho & yuri do summer nights

oh god Yuri you've improved BUT YOU STILL CAN'T SAVE ME FROM THE HORROR THAT IS MINHO SINGING


----------



## God Movement (Dec 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]a5Vhu1RV6ps[/YOUTUBE]

only 23k views. that's treason right there

also here's hoping tendou's found my 2ne1 set now


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2010)

Falling U is still my favorite album song. 

Just watched JYP nation christmas video, it was actually better than I would have expected.  Except for Taecs out of place "what i want, what i need' at the beginning, I liked everything, especially since they only used Yubin and Sane as the rappers


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 4, 2010)

i only have 500 more sets to look through gm

i'll have it within the hour

and yeah taec fucked up the song for me. i didn't like san-e or nichkhun either.


----------



## clip (Dec 4, 2010)

ok so wooyoung's a classic madame.
hyerim's a dude... o_O
yubin's the sex.
and sohee's boss.


not bad. though i would've preferred le madame jo kwon


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 4, 2010)

sohee has always been boss

i mean lets face it sohee is pretty much the most well known member of jyp ent


----------



## clip (Dec 4, 2010)

suzy and/or min might replace her in that position in a few years though.

not that i mind


----------



## God Movement (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh shit Tendou, if I wasn't sealed I'd rep you 1000 times over


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 4, 2010)

and then i'd be divine

i'd actually be divine with a few reps though


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 4, 2010)

sorry, I only have like 200 rep altering points


----------



## God Movement (Dec 4, 2010)

everyone quick, rep that man


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2010)

YB was too cute in the MV

also I'd rep you but I realized that I had accidently repped you earlier while trying to rep lily, i was on my ipod, but of course i don't regret where it went too :ho


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 4, 2010)

lol             GM

nice set you're wearing :3

lol did you get to rep lily at least?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2010)

oh yeah lily got her reps


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 4, 2010)

good

she deserves more reps

but she's never on so i never get to rep her

holy shit simon and martina were on the set of running man


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2010)

Tip to everyone, never sing So Hard by Rihanna out loud in a crowded train, shit can get awkward.

Dear lord Minho and Yuri are the worst duo since drinking and driving. Never again please. Simon D was lulzy tho.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2010)

For image they're fine.  But oh god Yuri still needs someone who can carry her so she can do NOTHING to help Minho. 

and holy shit i really want Running Man right now, seeing them there makes me jealous.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 4, 2010)

have you ever watched their videos before cara?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2010)

only one or two when they pop up in the sidebar, so i don't really know much about them


----------



## Alien (Dec 4, 2010)

Shalalalala booty booby ooooooh yiiiii yayayayaya


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 4, 2010)

oh man they're awesome

you should watch some of their music monday videos

reminds me a lot of this thread tbh


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2010)

checking them out right now, never realized they were teachers over in Korea


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah they teach english in korea

i only really found out about them a few months ago


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2010)

JYP nation was great but Chansung shouldn't sing when you have 2am there.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2010)

ikr.  they made 2pm all fodder crap.  Nichkhun is adorable but his part was overly cheesy.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 4, 2010)

nichkhun felt so out of place


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2010)

Don't get me started, "No more lonely Christmas," we know you're all doing eacother anyway.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87w_mwoliMA[/YOUTUBE]
They took so much piss out of the song and MV


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2010)

LOL I LIKE THE STALKER PART


----------



## rice (Dec 4, 2010)

SISTAR's new song is so addicting pek


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2010)

Why are you being like this? Why? Why? Why? Its so frustrating!! Knock knock knock, can you hear me?!! Knock knock are you there? Open up, stop ignoring me Dan, I won't be ignored DAN!!!

Just a little Fatal attraction reference there. What do you mean you don't know Fatal attraction?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 4, 2010)

lol i never listened to that song actually

i didn't even know it existed


----------



## rice (Dec 4, 2010)

whats a famous dance in kpop?  manly one


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2010)

Manly?  

Hip thrust from Suju's U? 

idk.  i can't think of specific dances


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2010)

Simon D is hilarious

Maybe I should keep listening to the Sistar song and see if I like it . So stupid to have a pole dancing concept and just dance around it


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 4, 2010)

manly dance?

um, dammit the only thing i can think of as manly in kpop is the intro to again & again where they do flips and shit


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2010)

Frango said:


> whats a famous dance in kpop?  manly one



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9lY7NBnyNI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 4, 2010)

actually tbh SuJu has some of the more masculine kpop dances out there (Don't Don, Sorry Sorry) but I guess you can always choose Shock.


----------



## rice (Dec 4, 2010)

something a robot can do


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtJS32n6LNQ[/YOUTUBE]
Its kind of manly, minus the homoerotic vibe and stuff.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 4, 2010)

lol how about Love Song, that can't be too hard


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Dec 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtJS32n6LNQ[/YOUTUBE]
> Its kind of manly, minus the *homoerotic* vibe and stuff.



pshhh, don't you know manly IS homoerotic


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 4, 2010)

classic noda post


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2010)

I was about to post Purple Line aka "I really wanna touch myself" but I forgot thats one horrible ass song.

Shock and Soom are manly I guess. Wrong Number aswell and kind of Lucifer but them looking like a futuristic transexuals kinda lessens it.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 4, 2010)

lucifer has a nice dance

but yeah shinee themselves (minus taemin) all look retarded


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2010)

This is the manliest/homoerotic or whatever you wana call it . I was like what the fuck through the whole time 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdN_Ea1D5YE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 4, 2010)

lol what the fuck

well, i have been spoiled


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2010)

You haven't caught up? :taichou 

Gota love Nathan and his random shit


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 4, 2010)

i just started like 3 days ago

im on ep 2 of season 2


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2010)

That's the latest episode


----------



## Alien (Dec 4, 2010)

On what ep are the Heroes subs now ? I just watched ep 18 in Korean for some reason


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm bored.  maybe i should watch goguma couple without trying to plot Yong's demise?


----------



## clip (Dec 4, 2010)

happy birthday, oh marvelous being of awesome and sex <3


----------



## Alien (Dec 4, 2010)

Her voice makes me shudder, so beautiful 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9znQvOebFo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 4, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> lucifer has a nice dance
> 
> but yeah shinee themselves (minus taemin) all look retarded


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Alien (Dec 4, 2010)

Cara


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2010)

i'm like, really bored. xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 4, 2010)

cara omg lol making my day there


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Nightblade (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Alien (Dec 4, 2010)

That's creepy as fuck 

Forever 24'd :taichou


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 4, 2010)

oh my god cara


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2010)

gimme another idol and i'll deface them

bored enough to take requests


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 4, 2010)

yonghwa

unless that was yonghwa


----------



## Alien (Dec 4, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> gimme another idol and i'll deface them
> 
> bored enough to take requests


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2010)

that was yonghwa xD

makes it easier to take out my anger.  i wish no harm upon him, but defacing his photo is good enough :ho


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 4, 2010)

you defaced him so well i couldn't tell who it was

time to fuck up heechul and/or g-dragon


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2010)

Wtf  

Yonghwa looks like an ulzzang model , no joke .


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2010)

suddenly taeyang was park jin young


----------



## Alien (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh god 

I couldn't breathe for a second


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2010)

fo curtis


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 4, 2010)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

oh god cara


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2010)

went back to watching goguma, i like how when seohyun cuts herself in front of CN blue it becomes srs biznis


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2010)

Poor Taeyang, cannot unsee now.

Bored too, will just watch Come To Play with Kara/SNSD and watch Gyuri do silly things for airtime.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2010)

and i don't blame them if it's true, it's easier for media to travel from there to here.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2010)

I really hope they do, Europe is more welcoming of groups anyway. Man if they do come to the UK then I'll be there stalking the hell out of them. Not sure SM could afford to launch them tho so it'll probably be just be concerts for the fans. Anyway not complaining.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 4, 2010)

snsd should focus on just japan and korea

sorry but fuck europe i dont need them going there so they can be even more overworked


----------



## Alien (Dec 4, 2010)

What Curtis said. I'd love seeing them come to Europe but they're already overworked.

Have doubts about them becoming a succes here too tbh.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2010)

Pic doesn't need editing


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2010)

If they do come to Europe it'll be to test the waters and see if theres enough of a fanbase here for them to do big concerts and make some money. I doubt SM will launch them here, they don't have the money to do it. Just look at what the US did to WG and JYP. They need to do a SM town in London tho.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2010)

We have so many Asians here , a concert wouldn't go too bad 

Lol just realised CL looks like a chipmunk there and Eno calls her one 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 4, 2010)

hm... Europe is a better choice than the States imo =X Since there are more well known girl groups there compared to the States (lol disbanded PCD).

also Nude you crack me up haha. I needa rep you


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2010)

> Lol just realised CL looks like a chipmunk there and Eno calls her one



Lol she does look kinda like one there. I meant that her autotuned voice is really chipmunky, I don't get why Teddy doesn't realise that and stop using it. Her normal voice is fine.

Fail on Happy Together, the guys voted Seohyun as being the open hearted type who'd date guys she didn't like just to be nice to them. So wrong.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Lol she does look kinda like one there. I meant that her autotuned voice is really chipmunky, I don't get why Teddy doesn't realise that and stop using it. Her normal voice is fine.
> 
> Fail on Happy Together, the guys voted Seohyun as being the open hearted type who'd date guys she didn't like just to be nice to them. So wrong.



Yeh  , her auto tuned voice can get irritating after a while . Dara and Thunder have similar strange voices . 

Sooyoungie got the most talented award , atleast they got that right


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2010)

Sooyoung looks gorgeous with long hair, she needs to grow it back and get rid of the birds nest she has right now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Fail on Happy Together, the guys voted Seohyun as being the open hearted type who'd date guys she didn't like just to be nice to them. So wrong.



LOL     WUT


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 4, 2010)

wait what award thing on Happy Together!? =o I watched it but it didn't have that?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2010)

Lol I think he's talking about come to play with Snsd and Kara 

Eno : I agree , she was so pretty before


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2010)

RM 17 is subbed, but only available to VIP members.

I wish my stupid giftcard would work in paypal, i do think they probably actually deserve the remaining 5 bucks.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 5, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> RM 17 is subbed, but only available to VIP members.
> 
> I wish my stupid giftcard would work in paypal, i do think they probably actually deserve the remaining 5 bucks.



yeah I wouldn't mind donating but bleah online transactions is just something I never touch.

it has Yonghwa too ;_;

also extremely tempted to buy the 2011 SNSD or f(x) calendar. I have no idea which one. f(x)'s doesn't have Amber tho =/ I also want my hands on the Japanese Sign.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 5, 2010)

Beast won, excellent


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 5, 2010)

holy crap BEAST need sleep. They were just in Singapore yesterday, must've flown out right after the concert to make it for Inkigayo.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2010)

> Trans4M, on 08 May 2010 - 07:17 AM, said:
> i think beast have better vocals than 2pm.
> 
> Give them a year or two and a break through song and they will surpass 2pm.





> surpass 2pm? A year or two?
> I'm currently eating a bagel with cream cheese and jelly that will pass 2pm in about 5 mins.
> 
> This bagel can sing better junsu and has yet to dye it's hair a nasty fail blonde and unlike certain JYP strippers my bagel knows when to keep covered and when to show a lil sum'n sum'n. If beast weren't in the poll i'd vote for my bagel.



 **


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 5, 2010)

ahahahaha.

that was epic.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 5, 2010)

Fly Boy, more like High Boy amirite 

Sucks that he got caught tho


----------



## Alien (Dec 5, 2010)

On December 4th, IU uploaded a picture onto her Cyworld Minihompi with the title ?While recording for REAL?.

The picture shows singer Yoon Jong Shin posing with IU, wearing similar black-framed glasses and bright smiles. IU also wrote, ?Picture taken with Yoon Jong Shin sunbaenim. ^?-^V? Thanks for giving me a great song~~~~ !!!! There?s not much left to do for the new album !!!!!!! Please look forward to it ^_^?

The visitors commented, ?Big head ㅠㅠ ㅋ?, ?You updated today!! ㅎㅎ IU is so pretty >3<?, ?I?m looking forward to it~ㅋㅋㅋ His face is so big in comparisonㅋㅋ?, and ?IU noona fighting~ ㅋㅋ?

We can?t wait for her album to drop!


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2010)

I feel sorry for the guy . Why are everyone over reacting like they've never heard of a celebrity smoking weed before?

Fair enough Korea goes ballistik but AKP?  I wonder how Omona would react to this .


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh lawd.  Bagels over 2pm 

I wonder how many records JYP are buying again to get them on Oricon.


----------



## clip (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Alien (Dec 5, 2010)

IUgasming like never before                      .


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2010)

Lol JYJ has an asskisser? I'm not sure, is the significance that Japanese places couldn't play their music or that most places dismissed their album as sucktacular?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2010)

Nah stations were afraid of SM's wrath. JYJ's music is popular regardless of its questionable quality. Suck it Soo Man, imma gonna go play my JYJ music outloud and annoy my neighours with engrish, see if U can do anything about it hater

Lol that girl has a talented Bagel.

Crown J is kinda of an idiot for getting caught with weed, but Korea does realise that their smoking and drinking habits are much worse than an occasional use of weed right?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2010)

How short is Boram? She looks like a child compared to Eunjung in the Yayaya perf on inki.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2010)

Can you link me to the performance?  I don't see it under any channel I normally use...

And Boram has to be under 5' or 150cm. o_o


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2010)

Eunjung is looking like a FF character


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2010)

SHUBIDOOBI

this shit is like bo peep all over again


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 5, 2010)

except it's better


----------



## BESM (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey guys random question, whats the name of the MV and Band of the pics in God Movement's avatar and Sig? I saw it and chased it down to here, but I can't find the name.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2010)

BESM said:


> Hey guys random question, whats the name of the MV and Band of the pics in God Movement's avatar and Sig? I saw it and chased it down to here, but I can't find the name.



Fire by 2ne1


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## BESM (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks guys. It a nice costume.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 5, 2010)

> Breakfast: multi-vitamins, 1 medium sized sweet potato, low fat milk, 1 whole egg, 2 egg whites
> 
> Lunch: 1 pack of chicken breast, 1 medium sized sweet potato, salad without dressing
> 
> ...



lol omg I really hope he's kidding


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2010)

haha it's pretty feasible 

for celebs that's actually pretty decent


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2010)

That's not much since he consumes all protein and barely any carbs


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2010)

yeah, he's definitely trying to burn the fat covering his abs quick

what scares me is how celebs over here will go on "liquid" diets and such, even though you can put supplements in, it just seems weird


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2010)

Western celebs are definitely crazy and always take the unhealthier option , especially the female ones . 

It's kinda funny because males have to increase and lose weight depending on the character more than the female celebs .

I wonder what Jong Kook's diet is like


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2010)

Jong Kook is probably way better off than 2AM or 2PM, I think he knows what he's doing waaaay more than they do.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2010)

Easily , 2pm don't even have a proper workout or a strict diet , It doesn't seem like they do anyway . They just work out randomly and Khun could do more chinups than Taec , he ended up in the wrong group  . 

They all show but no talent


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2010)

haha yeah.  like, chansung has abs, but probably mostly from starving themselves to the point that minimal exercise shows through.  They don't have built legs or shoulders like Jong Kook or Rain do.  it's a lot of work to actually be fit 

also interesting thing from omona



actually pretty true tbh.  though i don't agree she's prettiest, I like how Yoona doesn't try and push herself as adorable.  (except that one time when Shinyoung ranked them )


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> haha yeah.  like, chansung has abs, but probably mostly from starving themselves to the point that minimal exercise shows through.  They don't have built legs or shoulders like Jong Kook or Rain do.  it's a lot of work to actually be fit
> 
> also interesting thing from omona
> 
> ...



Eh I guess them having a busy schedule doesn't help either  . Jong Kook is just a beast and I love him for being that big because it gives Jae Suk something to constantly bag him out about . 

It sucks though , my friend is a personal trainer and the food he eats are pretty damn bland lol . I love my junk food too much to switch to healthy mode .

Ah yeh I agree , I think she's over rated but I like the fact she's not so stuck about it . If I were a girl and I had Lee Seungi and Nichkhun drooling after me i'd have a pretty big ego . Good on her .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 5, 2010)

Feel free to use ^^
SNSD Dec Cal


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2010)

> If I were a girl and I had Lee Seungi and Nichkhun drooling after me i'd have a pretty big ego . Good on her .




She doesn't seem too interested in those two, not like she is in Taeyang. She just needs to stay away from Taec, awful pairing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2010)

tbh i bet she already has a man.  Maybe it happens to be Taeyang 

However I wouldn't mind her with Lee Seunggi.  He seems nice.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2010)

Stupid 4chan taking down Tumblr

I want Jessica and Heechul to date


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2010)

that would be a really interesting relationship. 

both so questionable in their own ways.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2010)

Yoona likes Taeyang??

Heechul and Sica would make one odd couple


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZF92AdlJkE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2010)

Well that's just ab reaction haha.

At least we know she's into guys, Seohyun only shows the opposite.



Man I love this gif.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2010)

Which perf is that from?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2010)

It's the one where 2pm go all crazy and thrusty


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2010)

Is it just me or has Seo become very talkative? She shocked me in the last episode of WGM .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2010)

I was too, she was actually initiating conversations, joking around and being very expressive too.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2010)

She was bubbly and so enthusiastic , damn Yonghwa .

For Cara's sake we'll just say she was happy because of the sweet potatoes .


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes.  Sweet potatos make her happy.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2010)

Did you see the preview? Holy hell she just did the "Im gonna feed you, oh wait I just trolled you" move. For Cara's sake, she'd just had a wet dream about Megan Fox.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2010)

Man, I love you guys.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2010)

Nah haven't seen the preview 

I need my Khuntoria , damn tumblr


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks that Khuntoria seem real? Its like they're actually getting married.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqtEraESbLM[/YOUTUBE]
Korea sure loves this song.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2010)

^Highest rated comment has now been thumbed down. 

And yeah they sure as hell do.  I used to love it until I heard 300 different renditions of it that I really didn't find necessary.  and about 250 were Yonghwa.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ty8JImKchDU[/YOUTUBE]
If you're gonna sing a song slowly and with some soul then Gee is the wrong choice, closing your eyes and singing with emotion is kind of lost when the words you're saying are "Gee gee gee", and it lacks hot pants.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2010)

nothing will beat this version


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeh Khuntoria is definitely gona last


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2010)

Once the parents like her its basically a sealed deal.

I remember this ver:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LOBXn6o3no[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2010)

The parents will be like "THANK GOD, our Khun found a GIRL!"

Also man, I'm forgetting how hard Gee hit back in 09.  All of the covers & parodies...


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2010)

Screw the parents , i'm kidnapping 

Thailand is an easy place for crime


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2010)

Mom I just brought a Chinese girl home!!!

Wheres my shoes? Did I give birth to you for this day?

09 was a good year.

Abracadbra and Gee are probably the most parodied, can't think of anything this year except for maybe Change but the song wasn't really a hit.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Once the parents like her its basically a sealed deal.
> 
> I remember this ver:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LOBXn6o3no[/YOUTUBE]



omg this was how I discovered Gee in the first place 


edit: well I think Magic Girl was parodied a lot, but it's like hated by the international fandom. I don't know how popular it was in Korea though


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2010)

Sounds like a plan  

Ever been to Thailand? ugh! you seriously can't tell with some of them unless you talk to em and it smells funny but food is nice


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2010)

> Ever been to Thailand? ugh! you seriously can't tell with some of them unless you talk to em and it smells funny but food is nice



Other than the homeland, I've only been to Brunei in Asia. Thailand looks interesting but the priority would be Japan or Korea.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2010)

Brunei ? rather odd place to visit , relos there?

I have never been to Europe  , my priority is Korea and Japan aswell but obviously my parents will flip out , ahwell .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah Uncle lives there.


I wonder if Khun's family looks like a bunch of cute puppies too?


----------



## Vix (Dec 6, 2010)

My parents vacation in Laos and Thailand almost every year bc of family :/ I wish I could go.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 6, 2010)

this year is probs Magic Girl, all the celebs love parodying it.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 6, 2010)

so anybody ready for Chronicles of Narnia :33??


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 6, 2010)

so allkpop are having their awards.

*checks stuff and nominations*

all in this big big spoiler tag.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Best Male Artist*
Huh Gak
Jay Park
Lee Seunggi
Outsider
Psy
Rain
Se7en
Big Bang
Wheesung

*Best Female Artist*
G.NA
BoA
Ga-in
Gummy
Lee Hyori
Hyuna
Narsha
Son Dambi
Younha

*Best Male Group*
2AM
2PM
BEAST
FT Island
JYJ
MBLAQ
SHINee
SS501
Super Junior

*Best Female Group*
2NE1
4Minute
After School
Brown Eyed Girls
f(x)
Kara
Girls Generation
T-ara
Wonder Girls

*Best Rookie Artist*
CN BLUE
DALMATION
Girl's Day
G.NA
Infinite
Miss A
Orange Caramel (WUT!?)
SISTAR
ZE:A

*Most Improved Artist*
Rainbow
Secret
Girl's Day
Nine Muses
Infinite
U-Kiss
T-ara
SISTAR
ZE:A

*Song of the Year*
Can't Nobody
Without U
Bad Girl Good Girl
Soom
Oh!
Lupin
Lucifer
Bonamana
Can't Let You Go Even If I Die

*Story of the Year*
Choi Hee Jin VS Eru & Tae Jin Ah
f(x) Amber goes missing
Jay Park leaves 2PM
MC Mong Draft Dodging
Rain Gambling Allegations
Shin Jung Hwan Gambling Allegations
Shin Se Kyung & Jonghyun
Sun Mi leaving Wonder Girls
Tablo Controversy

*Best Choreography*
Go Away
Bang! (they wrote Let's Do It! but all AS has promoted is Bang so its prob that)
Soom
Lupin
Bad Girl Good Girl
Magic Girl
Lucifer
Hoot
Bonamana

*Best Social Network Personality*
Doojoon
Jay Park
Hyomin
Jaejoong
Heechul
Nichkhun
Sandara Park
Suzy
IU




meh the nominees are better than MNet but too much focus on idols.


----------



## clip (Dec 6, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> *Song of the Year*
> Can't Nobody
> Without U
> Bad Girl Good Girl
> ...



oh! nominated and not hoot or RDR? 

anyway,


seobb


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 6, 2010)

anyways....


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2010)

I've never read or seen chronicles


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 6, 2010)

I like RDR best but it was the least popular. Oh was a bigger hit in Korea but I think Hoot's overtaking it popularity wise.

regarding Narnia - idk what to think about it. I loved the first movie and liked the second somewhat. But books wise the last few books were bad.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 6, 2010)

Ugh! best female artist , more than half of em are amazing 

Always liked RDR and Into the new world best

Wah it seems Khun's family like Vic a lot


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2010)

> Best Male Artist
> Huh Gak
> Jay Park
> Lee Seunggi
> ...



They're technically an idol group.


This concept is just strange.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 6, 2010)

Yuck Seo In Young!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol Yoona. Nicole, Ham, Tiffany, Jiyeon and Sulli called, they want their award back. Nickhun even has a better smile than her.


----------



## clip (Dec 6, 2010)

hyorin's no exception



pek pek pek


----------



## Hustler (Dec 6, 2010)

Hyorin is very cute


----------



## Alien (Dec 6, 2010)

She's pretty yeah.


----------



## clip (Dec 6, 2010)

and her legs omg her legs





pek pek pek 
she's so <3


----------



## Alien (Dec 6, 2010)

Dang, i'm impressed.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 6, 2010)

Did you say legs?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## clip (Dec 6, 2010)

...Uee may have a new competitor in the legs department

boram (also from sistar  )




soyou (3rd from left) has got dem hips.



the fun doesn't stop there



...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't forget Hyuna and Bora. Tho really nearly all girls in Kpop have nice legs.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 6, 2010)

True but Secret is the only group where everyone have incredible legs


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 6, 2010)

secret is meh

and they wear aladdin pants and dresses

wear short shorts


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2010)

I wanna say Fei from Miss A for best smile, but I can't find any pictures of her smiling.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 6, 2010)

how can you people live with yourselves after forgetting that fany's smile >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everything


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2010)

well fany is number 0, meaning there is no value that can compare

i'm just saying fei for 1


----------



## Hustler (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeh Fei has a pretty smile



Tendou Souji said:


> how can you people live with yourselves after forgetting that fany's smile >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everything





Hustler said:


> Yuck Seo In Young!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 6, 2010)

itt: people imply that i read previous pages

i dont


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2010)

Yoona has the best smile?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2010)

I need to gif SNSD doing the arms X pose

I need a no gif


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2010)

*OMG

SNSD WAS ADDED TO ON DEMAND

BIG SCREEN SEOHYUN*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 6, 2010)

where the fuck are you getting this shit on demand


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2010)

i dunno it's just comcast on demand under music under kpop


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2010)

*_*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 6, 2010)

y i no have on demand ;A;


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> *_*



perfect post is perfect


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes but we have internet so it okay. Before when I got bored I'd just play MV's on the tv through my Wii, the quality sucks tho.

I forgot to say how awesome Happy together was, the lip thing was just hilariousXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2010)

Taeyeon's duck lips. 

forgot i made this


----------



## Kagawa (Dec 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> *_*



Oh my.. pek


----------



## Hustler (Dec 6, 2010)

Seob looks thin there


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2010)

oh god she's been ridiculously thin some times where i couldn't really bear it >_<


----------



## Hustler (Dec 6, 2010)

Mm yeh she's perfect now


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 6, 2010)

numba9cutie


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2010)

Poor Vic on WGM, meeting relatives can be awkward anyway, but meeting ones that you can't even communicate would be really uncomfortable. Typical asian relos tho, sitting on the sofa's waiting for presents


----------



## Hustler (Dec 6, 2010)

I lol'd hard at that too . 

Khuns mom , brother and youngest sister seem really cool though . Don't get married to him Vic


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2010)

We just need to fly to Thailand and kick his grandma, and somehow frame Vic for it. They'll never let their precious Thai prince get married to a granny kicker, perfect plan is perfect.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2010)

we should all just overthrow WGM altogether


----------



## Hustler (Dec 6, 2010)

That grandma thought they were married for real  . She asked Khun if they're sleeping together , you go granny! 

We'll just buy out the rights for WGM and make our own couples


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 6, 2010)

i like the ring ding dong rip off more


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 6, 2010)

Hustler said:


> That grandma thought they were married for real  . She asked Khun if they're sleeping together , you go granny!
> 
> We'll just buy out the rights for WGM and make our own couples



lol so my dream of seeing Kevin and Hyuna awkwardly try to force skinship will finally come true


----------



## Hustler (Dec 6, 2010)

Kevin and Hyuna? that's the randomest pairing i've ever heard  .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 6, 2010)

kevin from u-kiss?

i would never watch wgm ever if that happened


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 6, 2010)

it'd be hilarious though. Can you just imagine those two in a room together and the PD's literally just like physically forcing skinship.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol Pedo rabbit.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 6, 2010)

what did i just watch


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2010)

So pretty!!!



*Spoiler*: __ 



To those who touched themselves while looking at this, its a guy:ho


----------



## Hustler (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd put Yuri and Lee Soo man in WGM  

Serious couple would be Iu x Yoseob


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 6, 2010)

rabbit is scary


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Alien (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol fuck you Leo.

Ennoea just gave me the best rep ever.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2010)

Yoseob is excited isn't he? We were too busy worrying over Taeyang but now a new threat is here, Yoseob wants your IU.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 6, 2010)

id ship yoseob x iu


----------



## Hustler (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeh they make a cute couple . Junhyung said Yoseob likes Iu anyway ..

Eno gave me an awesome rep aswell , need to hunt for Gyuri


----------



## Alien (Dec 6, 2010)

Tssk, you guys lol.

But they'd make a cute couple yeah.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 6, 2010)

Vic and Seob are pretty much forced into skinship with some tools . Do you see me and Cara complaining?


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 6, 2010)

Enno, I cannot stop staring


----------



## koguryo (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2010)

Cara has dreams where she rips Yonghwa's heart out and then cooks it like a Goguma, and eats it.

You know guys there was a rumour that WGM were considering Seungyeon and Onew as a couple. Then it would be Cara, Hust and Ichi that want to burn down MBC


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 7, 2010)

i have dreams like that with heechul and g-dragon

also omg going back and watching some of the old star dance battles is so much fun

remember this gem


----------



## Hustler (Dec 7, 2010)

Gyuri x Eunhyuk my OTP


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 7, 2010)

eunhyuk x hyo is better

since it was canon


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2010)

Eunhyuk is barking up the wrong tree

Yeah I loved that, this years SDB was kinda rubbish. I really hope SBS Gayo is as good as last years tho.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 7, 2010)

SBS Gayo is best Gayo

Followed by MBC




And then KBS just sucks ass


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 7, 2010)

> Please Take Care of My Boyfriend?, co-produced by Hwayobi and Hwang Chan Hee (of ?Password 486).


I demand a duet with Beast  and fuck it if the two songs actually are completely different in every aspect


----------



## Alien (Dec 7, 2010)

Kog....

You changed your set.........


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2010)

koguryo said:


> SBS Gayo is best Gayo
> 
> Followed by MBC
> 
> ...



KBS will probably get worse, because at the rate their going all the girls will be performing in burqas.

And MBC better not repeat the horror that was this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV9ncmxN4hQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Cringe..


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 7, 2010)

idk if this was posted

but dbsk is resuming activites in japan as homin

it'll still be under the tohoshinki name though


----------



## Hustler (Dec 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> KBS will probably get worse, because at the rate their going all the girls will be performing in burqas.
> 
> And MBC better not repeat the horror that was this:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV9ncmxN4hQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> Cringe..



Wtf am I watching? Why is Taec trying to be cute?


----------



## clip (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 7, 2010)

stop naming songs love love love

it's uncreative

also

UEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## rice (Dec 7, 2010)

just realised they are photoshopped


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 7, 2010)

Frango said:


> just realised they are photoshopped



pretty amazing photoshops tho

the new AS song seems alright but there's no Bekah I believe?


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 7, 2010)

wait what?


----------



## clip (Dec 7, 2010)

mother
*FUCKER*


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Cara has dreams where she rips Yonghwa's heart out and then cooks it like a Goguma, and eats it.
> 
> You know guys there was a rumour that WGM were considering Seungyeon and Onew as a couple. Then it would be Cara, Hust and Ichi that want to burn down MBC



they're out for this thread in particular. 

also, they have a habit of choosing people idols admit to liking.  KiKwang -> Vic, Jinwoon -> seo, Woohyun -> seungyeon 

not to mention Jung juri will be pissed, her and woohyun can team up.

But then they'll pair up Donghae and Gyuri just to make us all cry ;_;


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2010)

WHEN DO I GET THE CHANCE TO RUN IN AND YELL I OBJECT!?!?!?


----------



## koguryo (Dec 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqtFoKmy99c[/YOUTUBE]

Hmm.....there is one thing I noticed in this clip that I didn't notice before, it appears that Jiyoon and Gayoon are not amused by abs.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2010)

^ SECRET LOVERRSSS









jk, can't watch YouTubes atm on school nets


----------



## koguryo (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm gonna go with that Jiyoon is jealous of Hyunah and Amber's relationship so she hooked up with Gayoon.  She didn't get with Jihyun cuz her boobs are too much for her to handle and she didn't get with Sohyun cuz she's jailbait and doesn't want to ruin her image.

I can easily write a fanfic out of that


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2010)

that would work.  Also Woohyun doing that for seungyeon was totally cute.  Ichi is gonna rage but at least this is better than WGM or taecyoon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2010)

Chalice said:


> wait what?


----------



## Kagawa (Dec 7, 2010)

Chalice said:


> wait what?


----------



## Alien (Dec 7, 2010)

Fuckin hell, what a pig.


----------



## clip (Dec 7, 2010)

like groping but finding nothing but skin and bones is bad enough... now he's got an army of 100,000 fanboys behind him ready to shove their pink lightsabers up his butthole

so not worth it


----------



## Alien (Dec 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEBWGicLjQQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _RM 17_ 



...the PD keeps picking on Jong Kook. 

Lol I hate how I can't help but cheer for Yonghwa.  He's such a good dude. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2010)

So the cliche of old asian men touching up girls from behind is true? She should have just told him to fuck himself.


> Hmm.....there is one thing I noticed in this clip that I didn't notice before, it appears that Jiyoon and Gayoon are not amused by abs.



Even when Sunggyu was serenading them Gayoon and Jiyoon didn't give a shit till he gave Jiyoon the flower. Gayoon was not amused tho.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAhPnGblNIc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2010)

Where's Wally/Waldo YG edition!! Find Taeyang:

I see Minho in the bottom left corner.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2010)

lol@taeyang being blocked by psy


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwTKHTeGgvE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
It seems like he groped her for a second, some fans are claiming he groped Yuri too. 



> she did started to feel uncomfortable and the one i notice was that guy behind her just appeared *but after jessica switch positions with hyoyeon the guy disappeared.*


----------



## Kagawa (Dec 7, 2010)

Lol, at the part you bolded.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2010)

well i don't think it's cause he didn't like hyoyeon, it's probably because he was discovered.  That guy has some horrible ways if he was seriously that bold in a group of people


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2010)

LMAO @ FEMALE GARY IN RUNNING MAN


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2010)

Okay the video is uncomfortable, he groped her once when she playing with the kids and then just stood behind her (god knows doing what), and once she finished with the mic he did something again. Seohyun was right about all men!!! I wouldn't mind Sones going after him, I wonder who he was?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm guessing he's one of the people who organized the events and put her in a convenient spot.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2010)

So apparently K sones are pissed off at the person who uploaded the fancam of the Jessica incident. The fanclubs in Korea have decided to keep it quiet and asked fans to delete the vids and stop discussion from happening. They're scared that this incident will give ammunition to antis (I'd like to meet someone so pathetic that uses this against her) and that Jessica might be scarred by it.

Jessica is a big girl and can take care of herself, the guy is a pig and I feel bad for her but fans should support her rather than burying their heads in the sand about it, she is the victim here. In the end stuff like this will always happen, it shouldn't but it does, even to normal folks like us. Im sure Jess will be fine and sones shouldn't act so weird about it.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 7, 2010)

What a guy..


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 7, 2010)

This is obviously a sign Donghae


----------



## Hustler (Dec 7, 2010)

If you can't get women with a name like "Dong" hae , just give up on life friend


----------



## Alien (Dec 7, 2010)

^
lol             

Almost IU time


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2010)

lol

We need to get you there fast, Noda


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 7, 2010)

lol I'm checking out airfare right now


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 7, 2010)

lol donghae


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2010)

PSY gave the best advice about this, if you're interested in a girl but she shows no interest, give up. It ain't worth the trouble or time. But seriously what a dumb bitch>_>



> In the end, Donghae was too tired of hanging on and left her. It turned out that not too long after he left, the woman came back saying she missed how Donghae was good to her. She asked for another chance.



Sounds like a bad Korean drama, so some Korean girls are actually like this?



> Donghae went on to explain how he believes women are attracted to bad guys.



Only dumb girls who've never met an actual bad boy in real life and live in their own immature world.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2010)

Guckkasten- Manicure MV:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E02R-p38Xo0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Anyway time to watch RM.

I see Yonghwa zomg im so excited


----------



## Kagawa (Dec 7, 2010)

Yonghwa is probably my favourite guest, then that ft island singer


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 7, 2010)

ft island... aren't they on hiatus right now?


----------



## Kagawa (Dec 7, 2010)

No idea         .


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> PSY gave the best advice about this, if you're interested in a girl but she shows no interest, give up. It ain't worth the trouble or time.



I hope Yonghwa takes this seriously.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 7, 2010)

Nudey in denial is cute


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2010)

BUT HE SHOULD ;=;


----------



## Hustler (Dec 7, 2010)

Sometimes persistence is the key and Yonghwa seems to be doing it well IMO


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm gonna watch WGM so I can cry to sleep.


----------



## Vix (Dec 7, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I'm gonna watch WGM so I can cry to sleep.


 don't cry..


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2010)

But Sooyoung is scaring the shit out of me in your avatar


----------



## Hustler (Dec 7, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I'm gonna watch WGM so I can cry to sleep.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 7, 2010)

when normal girls get sad they eat a carton of ice cream

when cara gets sad she eats cooked sweet potatoes

also jesus i download waaaay too much


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2010)

lol Yonghwa keeps trying to show off too much i this episode. 

Picking on Minhyuk like that


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2010)

I heard Cara was once arrested because she attacked some Korean man on the street. Reports said that she was screaming "Die Yong, she doesn't want your korean sundae" while choking him with her SNSD scarf. She later came to her senses when a bunch of cheerleaders passed her. The man in question refused to press charges with the comment "I liked it".


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2010)

Some old fashioned Gwangsoo framing. 

Also,


*Spoiler*: __ 



I ate the sundae then and there.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 7, 2010)

no one touch my freaking JESS~~~

its over this time..next yr will be that guy death anniversary~


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 7, 2010)

looooool ichi

seems like everyone in this thread has someone they need to kill


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2010)

Who do you wanna kill Tendou?



> lol Yonghwa keeps trying to show off too much i this episode.
> 
> Picking on Minhyuk like that



Minhyuk started sulking in the episode, and Yonghwa was really childish. Aigoo trying to act all alpha in front of Seohyun. The ending of the ep however is the most appalling cute thing I've ever seen. Also Minhyuk is the male Seohyun.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 7, 2010)

Minhyuk? I only saw Jung Shin


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2010)

i'm on ep 22

and appallingly cute?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 7, 2010)

it's snowing in korea :33!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2010)

Been snowing here all month, its like an ice rink outside, just ice everywhere. 

Nude I thought you'd watched more eps? Still on 22? The ending will make you go "awwww", you have been warned.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Been snowing here all month, its like an ice rink outside, just ice everywhere.
> 
> Nude I thought you'd watched more eps? Still on 22? The ending will make you go "awwww", you have been warned.



*COMMENCE CRYING TO SLEEP*


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 7, 2010)

so yeah... today I totally found out that Korea is actually a peninsula, not an island. mhmm, my only defense right now is that if you kinda pretend NK doesn't exist (which considering how many people I actually know from NK, isn't really that hard to do), Korea actually kinda is. 































why do I fail so much


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 7, 2010)

man...Imma miss IY now... Hara ~~~


----------



## Hustler (Dec 7, 2010)

Is IY over?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 7, 2010)

yes T.T ....omg..

well so I got WGM and RM now


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2010)

I was surprised too, came out of nowhere.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh wow how come? ratings??

Gota watch last episode


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Who do you wanna kill Tendou?
> 
> 
> 
> Minhyuk started sulking in the episode, and Yonghwa was really childish. Aigoo trying to act all alpha in front of Seohyun. The ending of the ep however is the most appalling cute thing I've ever seen. Also Minhyuk is the male Seohyun.


heechul and GD


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2010)

> heechul and GD



Because of them chasing Sohee?

Thinking about it I don't really hate anyone but I dislike Junho and Taecyeon somewhat.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 7, 2010)

if you are pursuing sohee, you are competition

i must eliminate the competition


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2010)

DSP please dress Kara like this more!


----------



## April (Dec 8, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> man...Imma miss IY now... Hara ~~~



Wait wat. IY is over!? Where did this come from? :S

Oh yeah, need to sock the guy in the face that touched Sica. Love how soshi protected her though. <3  More disappointed at Ksones for not even taking action against him and just destroying evidence.. :(


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 8, 2010)

im so the news is up >.<
Bart Lynched


----------



## koguryo (Dec 8, 2010)

I was thinking about which idol I wanna kill, took me a while for me to remember I wanna kill Taec


----------



## rice (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## koguryo (Dec 8, 2010)

I was about to post that

This is gonna be fuckin' hilarious


----------



## rice (Dec 8, 2010)

which side are you on?


----------



## koguryo (Dec 8, 2010)

I fuckin' hate the allkpop staff and I don't like Korean Journalism when it comes to kpop so I'll be on the side that laughs on the sidelines


----------



## Hustler (Dec 8, 2010)

That's what Sica gets for being out of the kitchen


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 8, 2010)

lol at akp actually defending themselves.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 8, 2010)

if its not true...then that man can live for now~


----------



## Hustler (Dec 8, 2010)

I reckon the guy should be shot if he purposely did that , it'll teach the dickheads in Korea a lesson .

I bet he's highly influential and wealthy that's why SM doesn't want to drag this on .


----------



## clip (Dec 8, 2010)

either the dude has some power in SME, or is some sponsor/business partner etc, in short some fucker with power and they can't do anything about it

or they're blackmailing him, saying they'd deny any allegations against him, as long as he pays up

because obvious grope is obvious
obvious reactions from the girls are obvious
obvious situation is obvious


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 8, 2010)

Hustler said:


> That's what Sica gets for being out of the kitchen



That's probably why it's being covered up.  If some chick came and grabbed some of Dong from hae, it would be a shitstorm.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Alien (Dec 8, 2010)

SNSD doing the buttdance ?   

Do want.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 8, 2010)

I think Yuri did the butt dance in IY with Hara. Unfortunately, they did it while wearing their unflattering farming err.. suits.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 8, 2010)

They also did it during the Chuseok festival last year


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 8, 2010)

holy shit aj is short.  mostly judging him on the fact that i think i'm around wooyoung's height if he doesn't wear his 2 inch manheels


----------



## koguryo (Dec 8, 2010)

Just realized IU and Taeyang have some of the same backup dancers

That may explain some things


----------



## Hustler (Dec 8, 2010)

Taec and Kwang look like the beauty and the beast


----------



## Alien (Dec 8, 2010)

IU - Real (mini-album) is out

Check my profile for a link


----------



## Kagawa (Dec 8, 2010)

If you really loved IU, you would buy it


----------



## Alien (Dec 8, 2010)

I will 

Someday


----------



## Alien (Dec 8, 2010)

First song is meh. Second one sounds a lot better.

3th and 6th songs are the best


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2010)

Must be the same fans going to the damn showcase three times. Also they didn't mention the fact that 2PM's abum was released and did pretty bad in the charts.

Awful comments. Im sick of people implying that Kara just winged it on their asses and its not their "first try". They learned Japanese, worked day and night by releasing two albums simultaneously and perfoming straight for a month on any Japanese show they could go on while not neglecting Korea. And they didn't just depending on their Korean fanbase for sales and fans, but instead have actually been able to get recognised by pop fans in Japan and not just Hallyu Fans. So no they didn't have it easy, no group has it easy and I hope Kpop fans realise this soon.

So screw you Hottest, no you're not going to beat "Arashi and DBSK", no 2PM aren't better looking than "ugly Jpop idols", and 2PM aren't more talented than Jpop groups because they can sing or dance, EXILE called and they tell you idiots to kiss their asses.

I don't want to undermine 2PM too much but fangirls still treating Kara like a second rate idol group really annoys me.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 8, 2010)

> AKP : ◆ Amazing performance and beastly muscles flashing through ripped shirts



 that is all


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol at the AKP v SME spat. Sorry SME but you've done enough to sully Korean rep that AKP never needed to do anything really. Also Jessica's reputation hasn't been ruined, welcome to the 21st century Korea, the woman is not to fault for getting groped. 

The best thing about all of this is the dirty perv is apparently a head at KBS, oh the irony of them apparently claiming to keep standards with shits like that there


----------



## Hustler (Dec 8, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The best thing about all of this is the dirty perv is apparently a head at KBS, oh the irony of them apparently keeping standards with shits like that there



Knew he was highly influential , if it was a normal citizen they would have sued his ass . 

Gota love Korea


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2010)

Jessica is such a ho bag. Shaking her ass and malnourished body like that at men and tempting them like the ice devil woman she is. Woman must stay pure and innocent at all times, they must only hold hands with men and do nothing else, once woman has been sexually harassed by innocent men who couldn't control their urges she is tainted. I will now take Jessica off the list of girls that I will fap to in my sad little room because she's experienced in sex, take that Jessica for getting groped by man. IU and Janey, welcome to your Wonderland, knock knock knock knock SUPA NOVA.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 8, 2010)

what did i just read


----------



## Hustler (Dec 8, 2010)

Eno's fairytale , brilliant


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2010)

> “Macho men with beards usually really like me. *Despite being an idol, I really like girls*. You’ll see later when I get married.”


I wonder what this means?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 8, 2010)

That's fucking harsh , dude has said it million times that he's not and even if he is , it's up to him whether he wants to come out or not . 

Seriously can we burn down Korea?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 8, 2010)

lol wow @ Gura

and wat @ Mithra?  That guy does not ping my radar, but then again i'm not a guy.  Noda's would probably be more accurate.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 8, 2010)

classic korea


----------



## Hustler (Dec 8, 2010)

Is it just me or does G.na look better without much makeup?


----------



## Alien (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah

the second pic is too die for


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2010)

Gna looks best without too many clothes 

Apparently there's alot of rumours about Mithra, but really I don't see why he had to bring Mithra in to it aswell.

Someone should ask Gura why he looks at boys like they're fried chicken:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jE_fM4YZR4k[/YOUTUBE]

Honestly seems like its been a horrible day in kpop, wheres the love?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 8, 2010)

who is g.na

i only know boobs


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 8, 2010)

Gna needs to take some ideas from Katy Perry and make her boobs into fireworks


----------



## Hustler (Dec 8, 2010)

So Korea can label her as a slut and make her sleep with all those old influential men?


----------



## Alien (Dec 8, 2010)

God i wish i was old and influential in Korea


----------



## Alien (Dec 8, 2010)

New IU MV

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih6GdblCE8U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 8, 2010)

THE PARROT SAID OPPA

BEST MV EVER


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2010)

Lol 1:54 is adorable


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 9, 2010)

lolol Sones...Tae!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CLLlJGOJp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Dec 9, 2010)

IU and Younha with releases in the same week

BEST WEEK EVER!!!!!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 9, 2010)

Didnt like IU and Younha's new songs much... >.<


----------



## Alien (Dec 9, 2010)

IU's new album is kind of a letdown imo. Maybe it will grow on me after listening to it some more.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 9, 2010)

i love iu's main track

but other than that ive only listened to each song once

i haven't even gotten to younha's stuff


----------



## Alien (Dec 9, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i love iu's main track
> 
> but other than that ive only listened to each song once
> 
> i haven't even gotten to younha's stuff



The one with the MV ? That's one of my favs together with song six (with the dude from MBLAQ)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 9, 2010)

yeah

it's called good day iirc

there are english tracklists on tumblr somewhere if you search through the iu tag btw

i think someone was looking for english tracklists


----------



## rice (Dec 9, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> yeah
> 
> it's called good day iirc
> 
> ...



meee


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 9, 2010)

IU’S 3rd MINI ALBUM [REAL]
1. This is awkward
2. Slow
3. Good Day
4. The first goodbye that night
5. Alone in the room
6. Merry Christmas ahead of time
7. Good Day (instrumental)

there you go


----------



## Alien (Dec 9, 2010)

Ah i thought i heard Christmas in the sixth song. Thanks Curtis

*rep Curtis when i'm not 24'd anymoh*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 9, 2010)

yesasia just needs to have two versions of the tracklist, english and korean

save us all time


----------



## rice (Dec 9, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> IU?S 3rd MINI ALBUM [REAL]
> 1. This is awkward
> 2. Slow
> 3. Good Day
> ...



thanks Tendou


----------



## Alien (Dec 9, 2010)

€8 on Yesasia. Aight, i'm buying it.


----------



## clip (Dec 9, 2010)

sistar just performed ain't no other man by xtina HYORIN WAS ALL TYPES OF AMAZING


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 9, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lolol Sones...Tae!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CLLlJGOJp8[/YOUTUBE]


Seobb giving it to the girl.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 9, 2010)

Just dl'd both Younha and IU's album.

Seeing which one I like before I actually decide buying D:


----------



## Table (Dec 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Gna looks best without too many clothes
> 
> Apparently there's alot of rumours about Mithra, but really I don't see why he had to bring Mithra in to it aswell.
> 
> ...



Hahha loved this.

Also stupid question (but I'm not a big Kpop person), what was the name of the first song played?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 9, 2010)

^ I Go Crazy Because of You - T-ara


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 9, 2010)

random kiki appearance in the kpop thread

interesting


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 9, 2010)

from what I heard so far the IU album is kind of disappointing. Sounds like a rushed release tbh =/ Didn't she like complete the album last week?

Nagging is still my favorite song from her this year.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 9, 2010)

SHINee GD perf was epic. 

Jjong looked so boss.


----------



## clip (Dec 9, 2010)

soshi crying </3 </3 </3 
congrats bbs <3 <3 <3


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Just dl'd both Younha and IU's album.
> 
> Seeing which one I like before I actually decide buying D:



Younha            !


----------



## koguryo (Dec 9, 2010)

No 2pm at GDA's means no awards for 2pm

Excellent:ho


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 9, 2010)

can't wait for Melon Awards. 

Soshi hwaiting!


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2010)

Chalice said:


> can't wait for Melon Awards.
> 
> Soshi hwaiting!


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 9, 2010)

Nicole that hair


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2010)

Chalice said:


> Nicole that hair



Could say that about the whole soshi new hairstyles 

Could give 10 million reasons about why I love Kara 

More than half of them would be about how Gyuri shits on any idol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 9, 2010)

omw <3


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2010)

Personally wish they'd make more songs like Into the new world , it actually seemed like they were trying 

 SM


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 9, 2010)

SISTAR kicked ass at the GD performances. wow.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 9, 2010)

wow the Secret performances were just sad. Not that Secret didn't own but the cameraman was giving an overhead view of the dancefloor effects instead of focusing on Secret for pretty much the whole performance.

like what the fuck!?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2010)

Hyosung and Ji Eun were too much for em to handle I guess


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2010)

Taec cancels his American green card




> *wooso*
> I'M SHAKING CRYING I LOVE YOU TAEC I LOVE U T____T





> F*CK U K-NETIZENS IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT T____T /IM GOING INSANE





> OMG CRYING CRYING CRYING I'M SO PROUD OF YOU BUT DON'T ENLIST NOOOOOOOOW T_________T



Delicious fucking tears  

Dickhead lived in America for like what 6 years?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 9, 2010)

lol taec

i spent like an hour or two trying to make a sig

i end up using the result as a wallpaper

fucking augh why is this so hard


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2010)

Fuck this guy , Boston my ass .. hero can suck my dingle berry . 

I was born and bred here and even though I act full on Aussie I consider myself Srilankan , he can go fight against North Korea and i'll consider him a hero


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 9, 2010)

also those taec fangirls are highly creative when it comes to smilies


----------



## koguryo (Dec 9, 2010)

So is there an explanation for why Jonghyun was sitting on the pimp chair?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2010)

koguryo said:


> So is there an explanation for why Jonghyun was sitting on the pimp chair?


----------



## koguryo (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh..............he fractured his hip having sex, I understand


----------



## Table (Dec 9, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> ^ I Go Crazy Because of You - T-ara



Ahhh, thanks ;3





And TS, random appearance but I like a few k-songs   I was in the all Korean dance troupe at school... (well just a dance group that met after school and the president and most of the members just happened to be from Korea)


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2010)

Table said:


> Ahhh, thanks ;3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tablu just stick to Shiki 

lol just PM Cara and ask , she's the expert


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 9, 2010)

So I heard Super Junior won two awards at the Golden Disks 

any highlight performances?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

thought taec came to Korea late as well, like 16 or something?  I remember he auditioned to become a model or something


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 9, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> So I heard Super Junior won two awards at the Golden Disks
> 
> any highlight performances?



Sistar's Ain't No Other Man was the highlight for me.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2010)

> thought taec came to Korea late as well, like 16 or something? I remember he auditioned to become a model or something



I think he was around 16 or 17. He wanted to become an actor/model and auditioned for JYP.

Need to watch GDA perfs.

Whats with the shitty camera angles? Is a bird filming the performances?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2010)

Lol at GDA, seems like they're just handing out awards to all the idols that were there. Anyway congrats to all the winners, esp SNSD, CNBlue, Beast, 2AM and Supreme Team, you guys did pretty well this year. Can't agree with a few of them tho. Best rock to FT Island? Jesus no.

Anyone know why Tara, 2NE1 and 2PM were missing?

Apparently Sones and ELF have been in a fan war in who can hoard more albums and secure the Daesang, Im surprised ELF got beat. I blame Suju for not enough siwon abs being all emo this year


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

Seems MNet is smart enough to realize T-ara's outfits aren't that ba- OH WAIT, IT'S THEIR OWN COMPANY. 

Also, Hyomin deserves to eat.   Stupid CEO.  

Also, can't wait to watch GDA, but as always it looks as if what AKP links is all shitty quality.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2010)

Soompi have HD versions but you'll have to go to through all the individual idols thread.

Eunjung has to be the most cutest/non intimidating rapper ever.

GDA only take in to account the original album and not repackaged ones, ELF got trolled by GDA. They hoarded the wrong albumXD

SNSD vids in HD:


> SNSD GDA Interview
> 
> SNSD Wins Daesang
> 
> ...



Credit to zahieyjunki on Soompi.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL wow.  Well I'm glad at least Monmon always uploads HD SNSD perfs.  However if T-ara & 2ne1 weren't there... guess that leaves me searching for Beast.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

OMG HYO HAS EARS THAT MADE MY DAY <333


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2010)

I just posted links hoping to be your hero, I guess I failed


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

XD thanks either way 

it's kinda sad how much make-up they caked on them for this.  you don't even need the lights to see it smushed on there however at one point it was reflecting on Taeyeon's cheek and blinding me


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2010)

Can I get a cracker now?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

YOU CAN HAVE 1000 CRACKERS


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2010)

Jonghyun and his pimp chairXD

Im gonna do something really embarrassing, im gonna sift through Yongseo thread to see if they did some signals to eachother on the show, what im normal!!


----------



## clip (Dec 9, 2010)

> "If there?s one thing we genuinely wish for, it?s for all nine of our SNSD members to go together until the end.?



soshi bond 


and wtf @ elfs trending "sorrysuperjunior"
i mean, why? :|


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm taking back a cracker. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah, cause I'm sure any signals they make will be in questioning if the other has some sweet potato with them. :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2010)

ELF are angry, they've been going crazy all day. They've invaded the SNSD threads on soompi and are bawwing like no other see what I did ther.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL no other

all SM fan groups are nuts, it's crazy.  

also lol @ flawless transition between mazik and madonna, IT'S LIKE THERES NO DIFFERENCE AT ALL!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2010)

Secret have done the biggest con in Kpop history, releasing the same song twice but double the profit and legs.

Seriously the camera is just WTF, its either filming them from North Korea or on top of their heads


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

I love how CNBlue's is "HERES YONGHWA, WORSHIP HIM"


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

I can't believe i just sat through 4 minutes of another Sorry Sorry remix.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2010)

Why were they even singing Sorry Sorry?

Does anyone here have that U Mad troll head?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2010)

Ugh I should posting when drunk

- Did they have an electricity problems or something? the stage was too dark

- Secret have nice scalps


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

secret has awesome hair period XD


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2010)

But the angle during their performance  , i'd rather from the bottom than the top


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

haha

also my god after hearing sorry sorry for the five billionth time i couldn't help but pity many elfs

they can't expect them to win if they don't at least have a new song that everyone likes


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2010)

What's with the ELF's? buttover an Snsd rape??


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

pretty much.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2010)

Wtf biased fans are biased  .

 Lol the Iu ideal guy is brave , saying I love you like that , Yoseob gona have to choke a bitch .

Rdr performance : they all looked great but it was so dull


----------



## clip (Dec 9, 2010)

elfs, need to buy a few hundred thousands of pacifiers for them



<---- i just noticed, doesn't hyorin look kinda like a mixture of sooyoung and tiffany there?


----------



## Adachi (Dec 9, 2010)

*GDA DISK DAESANG friend

FUCK YES

ALTHOUGH GDA IS PROBABLY A BIT SM-BIASED, IDGAF AT LEAST IT'S BETTER THAN THAT MAMA SHIT

AWW, ELFS, U MAD???

BAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 9, 2010)

i have no clue what that post above this is about


----------



## Adachi (Dec 9, 2010)

Adachi said:


> *GDA DISK DAESANG friend
> 
> FUCK YES
> 
> ...


Fuck bottom last post, quoting to stretch this page as well.

Sup Tendou


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 9, 2010)

i still have no clue what that post was about adachi

and watch that be pushed back again leo


----------



## Adachi (Dec 9, 2010)

Hustler, I just want you to know, that deep down, I still love you.

@Tendou: oh SNSD won the biggest award at the Golden Disk Awards last night, I just got home from an exam so I'm spazzing


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Hustler, I just want you to know, that deep down, I still love you.



Real happy Sone today uh? 

Better maintain that love


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 9, 2010)

oh

was it like for best artist or something

cause if they did, they didn't deserve it

2am and b2st were the best groups this year

still happy for snsd though


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 9, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> oh
> 
> was it like for best artist or something
> 
> ...



I don't see how SNSD doesn't deserve it the award..


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 9, 2010)

they weren't the best artists of the year, sure they may have been most popular but popularity =/= quality as shown by 2pm

oh was pretty meh, rdr while i loved it for the hyo wasn't too good either, and hoot is probably their second best single which doesn't say much cause genie and itnw were their only good singles

b2st and 2am have released quality songs all year imo, i would have them as best artists over snsd


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2010)

All of you


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

True.  Seohyun deserves to get the reward alone.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

Hustler said:


> All of you



 

THIS IS SO SAD AND TRUE


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 9, 2010)

oh my god

that is just so sadly accurate


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

hey hey hey 

you gotta admit the likes of me and spandachiko aren't as bad as many of the others you'll meet.

we just like being happy when they win.  we won't bite heads off.  

unless it's seohyun solo.  then i'll proudly raise a shitstorm. :ho


----------



## Adachi (Dec 9, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> they weren't the best artists of the year, sure they may have been most popular but popularity =/= quality as shown by 2pm
> 
> oh was pretty meh, rdr while i loved it for the hyo wasn't too good either, and hoot is probably their second best single which doesn't say much cause genie and itnw were their only good singles
> 
> b2st and 2am have released quality songs all year imo, i would have them as best artists over snsd


Well, BEAST got a Newcomer Award this year, reason I think is because their debut was too late for last year's GDA, so they couldn't be included. And 2AM did extremely well digitally this year, they got the Digital Daesang ('Daesang' literally means 'big award) last night, while the girls got the Disk Daesang. There are only two Daesangs in GDA, and they are *both* (correction for what I said earlier) the biggest awards.

Fair enough, I haven't listened much to their songs, but I have heard praises about them all the time on omona, so I get what you mean. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 9, 2010)

oh lord yeah other sones would have torn me apart

i dont wanna be torn apart by fellow sones

also jesus how many songs have come out that are called love love love in korea

cn blue, epik high, ft island, after school WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

it shoulda stopped at epik high


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2010)

The GDA that SNSD won is based on biggest selling album of the year so SNSD won it fair and square. ELF are always mad about something.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 9, 2010)

I always thought Hustler was also "forever a SONE"? What happened? 

And Cara, you should really watch the Night Star episodes with the girls that came out recently. Sooyoung did an impersonation of Seobb drinking while crying and it's hilarious.  Also, she ate an entire piece of giner as a hidden punishment and she just went "oh it was me?"


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

is it subbed yet?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 9, 2010)

ah okay

if it's for best selling stuff then yeah i can see that


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2010)

Is Nightstar the one where they sit in a bus with Onew?

I know GDA are suppoused to be really prestigious but they gave awards to every Idol there, seemed a bit weird. They seemed more like popularity awards.

@Adachi: Did you read about the Jessica incident?


----------



## Adachi (Dec 9, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> is it subbed yet?


In Chinese, yes. 

@Enno: of course I did. I was pretty pissed and all, but I figured that SME wouldn't do shit about it. Some said the man is a staff from KBS, while some said it's a Chinese official. Most likely the latter, or else SME wouldn't have just ignored it.

And yes, Night Star is the show with Eunhyunk (1st ep) and Onew. Haven't watched the 2nd ep yet, but will do later tonight.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

my 3 word vocabulary of chinese will totally help


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2010)

Cara you could just do what I do when I watch Kara's stuff from japan, look at the pretty pictures and laugh even though you don't know what the hell they're talking about


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah I could stare at seo the entire time  

you know with all this controversy lately i'm seriously hoping that somehow WGM gets caught up in something somehow and becomes defunct


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2010)

Like Kwon gets pregnant?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 9, 2010)

i can see that happening sadly


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

Excellent. :ho

Though honestly I keep expecting them to destroy it because of ratings since it's become so idol oriented but that only keeps it firm with Adam and Goguma couple fangirls.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 9, 2010)

wait wut? I don't get this, why is he raging at him now? Is it because what JYPE said about Jay and committing something very wrong was after all *gasp* FAKE? 

Oh be still, my poor heart.


NudeShroom said:


> you know with all this controversy lately i'm seriously hoping that somehow WGM gets caught up in something somehow and becomes defunct


Some CNBlue fan posted at the SNSD thread a couple of days ago and said something about WGM is making Yong like a choding and it's ignoring what CNBlue "is meant to be". Then some Sones replied and blah blah I don't know what they wrote but it sounded pretty serious.

All in all, I need to catch up on my WGM.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2010)

WGM ratings are actually pretty high, sorry Cara, infact if anything the Goguma movement has been even mentioned in papers in Korea as a positive sign of the Hallyu wave


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

if he wants to show off in front of seohyun and be like a "choding" that's his problem haha.  all people trying to impress someone are like that at one point. from what i've seen Yong and Seo are free to act how they want most of the time.  

except for that silly forced skinship


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> WGM ratings are actually pretty high, sorry Cara, infact if anything the Goguma movement has been even mentioned in papers in Korea as a positive sign of the Hallyu wave



sbvd;ihflsa;dbfkl asd 

*FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 9, 2010)

lol cara

i hope i never have to feel your pain


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2010)

> Some CNBlue fan posted at the SNSD thread a couple of days ago and said something about WGM is making Yong like a choding and it's ignoring what CNBlue "is meant to be". Then some Sones replied and blah blah I don't know what they wrote but it sounded pretty serious.



It because for some reason Yonghwa has garnered alot of haters through WGM, especially after the "push and pull" game he played on Hyun. Boice are really pissed off at the WGM PD over how he's made Yonghwa out to be, even though its just a fucking show and people shouldn't analyse every little thing people do on there for entertainment purposes. 

There was also an incident a few weeks ago on that SBS concert thing where someone talked over Beast's performance, the netizens claimed it was Yonghwa and basically everyone started bashing him like crazy (he's ugly, can't speak, Hyun deserves better etc), even though it was an SBS announcer. Boice are worried I guess, don't know why tho, more people like him than hate him.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 9, 2010)

@giant rage face


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

i see my sabotage is working correctly then 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel bad for him, antis are fucking dicks :/


----------



## Adachi (Dec 9, 2010)

When CNBlue won:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAHeQ_cwPq0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

LMAO


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2010)

Looool Cara


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

lol that's really cute.   I'm happy she's excited


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


>



holy shit all you have to do is imagine a bed there and it looks as if he fucking deflowered her right then


----------



## Adachi (Dec 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> It because for some reason Yonghwa has garnered alot of haters through WGM, especially after the "push and pull" game he played on Hyun. Boice are really pissed off at the WGM PD over how he's made Yonghwa out to be, even though its just a fucking show and people shouldn't analyse every little thing people do on there for entertainment purposes.
> 
> There was also an incident a few weeks ago on that SBS concert thing where someone talked over Beast's performance, the netizens claimed it was Yonghwa and basically everyone started bashing him like crazy (he's ugly, can't speak, Hyun deserves better etc), even though it was an SBS announcer. Boice are worried I guess, don't know why tho, more people like him than hate him.


Wow, seriously? That's a load of bs, especially with the concert thing. Got a link for that, Enno?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

behold my masterful cubism


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2010)

Why Cara, are you punishing for all that I have said to you?;_;

Oh fuck that image



> Wow, seriously? That's a load of bs, especially with the concert thing. Got a link for that, Enno?



Alas no, it was all over Soompi and Twitter tho. It was mostly male korean fans that bashed him on the SBS homepage.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

i'm sorry but that was the first thing that came to mind


----------



## Adachi (Dec 9, 2010)

@Enno: oh okay, I'll go check it out


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2010)

Hara and Seulong was kinda hot


----------



## Adachi (Dec 9, 2010)

Cara, you should post the pic on the omona article


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

lol okay


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 9, 2010)

that image

so epic


----------



## Adachi (Dec 9, 2010)

WAIT WUT, IY2? AND IY ENDING? I DID NOT KNOW THIS

Brb, reading

-edit- omg I'm sad now, this was such a great variety show 

And Vic looks so happy in those pictures. 

Hopefully season 2 won't get the same treatment as FO2.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2010)

I lolled hard at that one

Title was awesome, post lacks lesbians.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

it had 6 from the start


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2010)

They need to bring back Sunny asap.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2010)

i'll accept it if they put a wig on yonghwa and transfer her and seo to the show.

and it seems they wanna try boy groups for IY now.   which is lame, G7 was a nice tradition


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Hara and Seulong was kinda hot



 As hot as Gyuri x Shindong


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2010)

> As hot as Gyuri x Shindong



The only way that pairing would be hot is if someone set him on fire.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The only way that pairing would be hot is if someone set him on fire.



I forgot about Tony Ahn


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 10, 2010)

so cute :33


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 10, 2010)

...IY will continue next yr...with Season 2... xD

but when..hope soon


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Nightblade (Dec 10, 2010)

Shisus will be in that drama.


----------



## Alien (Dec 10, 2010)

Long note at the end obviously backtrack (?) but still....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tm50_ZXK1f8&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEowAxBtFMQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 10, 2010)

KARA won today <3 it was real close tho. but I'm glad they did, Jumping has honestly become my favorite single from them already =X

also looks like a lot of artists didn't have live telecasts today? Cause I only Sistar joining KARA for the announcing of results and the stage was just so... empty.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 10, 2010)

they still need to change the song name


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes Kara won and  is now canon.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 10, 2010)

> There are allegations that JYP Entertainment supposedly threatened SBS by stating that if they should they cast Jaebeom for ?Secret Garden,? JYP Entertainment would be pulling all of their artists from SBS programs, essentially boycotting the entire company. Other entertainment companies backed up JYP Entertainment?s stance, forcing a strain on SBS?s variety and drama team.



that is just low.

not to mention JYP boycotted for MAMAs anyway... And they didn't want anyone who attended MAMAs performing on Inki =o


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 10, 2010)

kpop is catching up with jpop then

johnny's entertainment has done that with every boy band except thsk, which i hear they didn't do for fear of racism remarks


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Dec 10, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> is it bad that I found this performance a lot better cause Suzy wasn't in it? =X She can't seem to keep up with the other 3 members in both singing and dancing.



x 2

But she's probably the most popular one in Korea , I fail to see what they see


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 10, 2010)

Love Love Love was very cute and season appropriate <3

BUT WHERES BEKAH


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 10, 2010)

This is weird, I actually just watched a U-kiss video all the way through.  

Shut Up as a song was actually alright, and some of the choreo was cool.  

But man that MV was so homoerotic.  Either way I'm hoping whatever they promote next time is cool so I can start liking them.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2010)

Dracula accent: "Do you know me?"

That song's mv is lulzy especially with the man bra, but the live performances were pretty good. 


> johnny's entertainment has done that with every boy band except thsk, which i hear they didn't do for fear of racism remarks



Was that it? I thought it was because they didn't want to mess with Avex.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 10, 2010)

i lol'd watching simon and martina's review of it, they were complaining how with 3 english speakers it still sounds fucked up. sounds like another group we're familiar with *cough*kara*cough*

Also, I watched 2pm's performance from japan since i watched all heartbeat performances last year and was like "ohyeah, they do the cool trick at the end" because it seemed like they would always improve each time.

this time

chansung, taecyeon, and nichkhun remove jackets

OH COOL A THREE WAY TRICK!

they walk forward

BACKFLIPS?

*RIP OPEN SHIRTS*

FUCK.

THIS.

SHIT.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2010)

Ugh.....just no. Im sorry but no, stop already 2Pm before you embarrass yourselves further as artists. 

Kara and BB sold 100k in Japan, party for the fans was just looking for a reason to post this gif:


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 10, 2010)

it was sad.  

but yeah gold ftw, and SNSD's album drops on the 22nd.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 10, 2010)

now... KARA must on win spree xD...comon' Inki


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2010)

Lol pretty girl really was just wrong. But the award for the worst english has now gone from Kara to Beast:

"Make a love baby Just make a love"

Epic


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTuVLUyzkvc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

tbh i think this could win in the end.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2010)

What the hell is that song

The english isn't so bad, offensive but no bad in terms of grammar


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 10, 2010)

omg I just realized you spell his name like Ke$ha 


oh god I dread the day when a parent actually tries to name their child something like @$hl3y


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2010)

Its not so worse than people calling their children Beyonce Mercedes.

I see Kyu's ass.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 10, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> i lol'd watching simon and martina's review of it, they were complaining how with 3 english speakers it still sounds fucked up. sounds like another group we're familiar with *cough*kara*cough*
> 
> Also, I watched 2pm's performance from japan since i watched all heartbeat performances last year and was like "ohyeah, they do the cool trick at the end" because it seemed like they would always improve each time.
> 
> ...




I just watched the ending of the performance and I couldn't stop laughing when it happened.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 10, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTuVLUyzkvc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> tbh i think this could win in the end.


lol oh god that song

i had erased it from my memory


----------



## Kagawa (Dec 10, 2010)

@Ennoea


----------



## Hustler (Dec 10, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Love Love Love was very cute and season appropriate <3
> 
> BUT WHERES BEKAH



 Wtf?

Didn't Archuletta just release the song?? top 5 really? fangirls


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 10, 2010)

but that's a horrible album


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks Gamst. Sohee


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 10, 2010)

stay away from sohee enn

if you value your life that is


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 10, 2010)

omg i can't get sistar's new song out of my head


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2010)

Guy can't catch a break can he? People are just pointing out the fact that he would have to enlist anway since he's not an American citizen so the whole hoopla JYP is doing is uneeded. AKP are just trolling with the title tho.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 10, 2010)

Lol yeah, he was pretty much trying to be patriotic and gather attention.

however it was somewhat thoughtful that he didn't shy away. but i am unfamiliar with the levels though, would he actually be in combat duty?  or just basic training to become some guy who works in a warehouse or something


----------



## Hustler (Dec 10, 2010)

Do they ever make idols do combat duty?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2010)

> however it was somewhat thoughtful that he didn't shy away. but i am unfamiliar with the levels though, would he actually be in combat duty? or just basic training to become some guy who works in a warehouse or something



Don't have a clue tbh, I doubt they'll put idols in danger so no front line activity.


Also AKB48's fans aren't just Otakus, you don't sell the amount they do with just horny teenage fanboys.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 11, 2010)

herro herro bewbs


----------



## Hustler (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## koguryo (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 11, 2010)

in b4 Alien steals korean SSNs to make one


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 11, 2010)

tho it's sales of 4 minis combined, that's pretty good (around 30k for the latest 3 minis) considering there's only 3 girl groups (which debuted last year) that broke the 10k sales mark for their releases this year (2ne1's album, f(x)'s mini and T-ara's album).


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 11, 2010)

oh wow that's awesome.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srW6-WxcK5w[/YOUTUBE]

Theres a reason why you don't wear body suits on stage... loved the color, not the execution.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 11, 2010)

My reaction so I don't stretch the page. ;_;


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 11, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> My reaction so I don't stretch the page. ;_;



I know, how dare he compose a song for a girl he has absolutely no relation to, that's just being a creeper


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 11, 2010)

^ikr.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2010)

The song sounds cute, just sort of telling her to use informal speech with him.


I hope this doesn't cause issues with the stations (especially SBS) because Korean tv needs Jaesuk.



> tho it's sales of 4 minis combined, that's pretty good (around 30k for the latest 3 minis) considering there's only 3 girl groups (which debuted last year) that broke the 10k sales mark for their releases this year (2ne1's album, f(x)'s mini and T-ara's album).



Im actually surprised by how well the new mini has sold already. I wonder if this is this just Korea or all sales (including international)? Good for them tho, they deserve it. And yeah theres not alot of new male groups that have broken 10k mark, the only other one I can think of is CNBlue.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 11, 2010)

Probs just Korea. The sales figures look too low for international figures (well imo).


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 11, 2010)

how the fuck does someone not pay YOO JAE SUK?

that's like not paying oprah. (bad example, but we don't have MCs as awesome as him so I went to talk show host)

and like someone mentioned in a comment, if HE's not getting paid, then who else isn't?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2010)

> Probs just Korea. The sales figures look too low for international figures (well imo).



I guess its too low. Korean sales figures are really confusing to me, you can't tell if they're shipped or actual sales. Like YG claiming 2ne1 doing 100k in a week yet the truth was alot less. Seriously Korea just create a unified sales chart already.



> how the fuck does someone not pay YOO JAE SUK?



I know>_>

Oh damn I bet most of them don't get paid much, if at all. Seems illegal.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 11, 2010)

Truth is just about all figures are misleading.  I'd have to say the only truly measurable thing we can rely on is probably Oricon and actual fan turn outs for anything a group does.  (despite the fact that the same person may go two or more times to the same thing )  If a group can sell out a 20,000+ stadium for one night, that says a lot.  

Also, I just watched part of Ayy Girl for the first time.

It was just... bad ._.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 11, 2010)

jesus korea

get your shit together

all you do is produce lawsuits and repetitive music


----------



## clip (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 11, 2010)

elfs are whiny bitches

what else is new


----------



## Alien (Dec 11, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> in b4 Alien steals korean SSNs to make one



Lol, thank god that wasn't needed for making an account there or i probably would have done it.

She uploads a pic every couple of days. 


The more i read comments and articles on other KPOP related threads/sites the more i appreciate this thread.

It's downright creepy sometimes.

You're all batshit insane too but in a good way.

 for the KPOP thread


----------



## Alien (Dec 11, 2010)

Guess who's kicking ass in Korea ? 

Bugs
(Rank:#1. 5 other songs in the top 10 of the charts)

Daum
(Rank:#1. 4 other songs in the top 10 of the charts)

Dorasik
(Rank:#1. 5 other songs in the top 10 of the charts)

Melon(Number 1)
(Rank:#1.)

Mnet
(Rank:#1.)

Monkey3
(Rank:#1. 5 other songs in the top 10 of the charts)

Naver
(Rank:#1. 5 other songs in the top 10 of the charts)


----------



## clip (Dec 11, 2010)

the reason i put up with watching their yayaya lives


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 11, 2010)

I watch them because they're cute as hell.

Hyomin's silliness relieves the pain of Goguma couple.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 11, 2010)

i dont remember who my t-ara bias was


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 11, 2010)

Eunjung.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 11, 2010)

thank you cara

i think i have an eunjung folder

unfortunately it's my smallest folder i think

even gahee's (who i started like 4 days ago) is like 1gb already


----------



## Hustler (Dec 11, 2010)

Her hair looks funky there


----------



## Adachi (Dec 11, 2010)

^Nice icon, Hust.

Look at what I came across on YT, gents, feast your eyes on this:


> "its hurtful TT_TT ... oppa, u guys should've cried, let us know ur real feelings instead of pretending and cheering to those bitches...cant stand any more when seeing Hae oppa, yesung oppa crying . my wonnie just walked away after the shot 11:07, wonnie even didnt look at the bitch's face 7:49 ( applause ). ELFS, we should boycott SM, GDA or MAMA...do our best to protect our angels TT_TT ......ANTI SNSD, the hookers, 4ver n ever "



FUCK YEAH ILLOGICAL FANGIRLS, I LOVE THEM


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2010)

YT comments section, a place where the idiots of the world gather.

I love Suju but their album was mostly just bulk bought by ELF. Seriously what are they whining about? That they tried to fix the win but it didn't work out for them? Yeah I really feel sorry for you guys. Oh was popular, it charted high in digital charts even though SM artists have notoriously done horribly on them, which goes to show its popularity. Im pretty sure Banana didn't even get Top 50 of the year. 

Suju won it last year, I know they love monopolising shit in Korea but ELF are so petty, get over it and grow up. And I doubt Hae was crying because they didn't win, he was happy to see his lover Jessica so happy. Kthanxbai.

end rant/


----------



## koguryo (Dec 11, 2010)

Beast and Davichi could turn out to be amazing or could just suck


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 11, 2010)

lol elfs.

suju's songs were less popular than pretty much almost every rookie group.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2010)

Cube need to calm down a little, the boys need some rest too.



> Lead vocalist Yoseob and rapper Jun Hyung  will be performing “Thank You“



That should be good, the rest sound like fanservice, especially Doojoon and Dongwoon.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 11, 2010)

b2st just keeps on coming out with shit

jesus christ man they got quantity and quality down


----------



## Adachi (Dec 11, 2010)

Didn't B2ST just released an album? And they have a concert coming up, right? That's a bit too much.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 11, 2010)

yeah they released their 4th minialbum right after they finished promotions for their 3rd


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2010)

Gyuri looking extra godly on Mubank:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Did everyone pre-record? Mubank was empty.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 11, 2010)

looks like normal gyuri to me

and yes i heard a majority of the performances were pre recorded


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 11, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol elfs.
> 
> suju's songs were less popular than pretty much almost every rookie group.



ouch that hurts. 

but yeah, their comeback was pretty dissappointing this year I have to admit.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 11, 2010)

Noda your set  

Wow more B2st : Happy and sad at the same time


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 11, 2010)

yong4hyun song preview


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 11, 2010)

I am only feeding off his emoness in the song.  

PLEASE SEO, NEVER DO THE INFORMAL SPEECH.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 12, 2010)

Yongseo wtf?

Cara is gona burn , too much skinship


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 12, 2010)

...it... only makes me stronger.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2010)

> but yeah, their comeback was pretty dissappointing this year I have to admit.



Banana was decent, it was too similar to Sorry Sorry for me and well No Other just failed compared to Its You. Their album was okay tho, Coagulation was pretty win.

Song is random, seems like he confessed to Seobb at the end.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 12, 2010)

They're getting way too close , it's starting to look more and more real .

Better act fast


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 12, 2010)

Urgh.  This is one of the things I don't like about WGM.  

Show is gonna force them too far and both sides are gonna get hurt.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2010)

Cara's gonna put out a hit on him soon. The white hitman however will not be able to discern the Koreans from eachother since caucasians have been taught since childhood that all of them look alike, thus he'll shoot Taecyeon instead. Situation is win for everyone.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 12, 2010)

enn with another flawless scenario

i need to rep you more often man


----------



## koguryo (Dec 12, 2010)

I was watching Dream Team this morning and 2pm was on it.  Taecyeon was wearing glasses and a beanie.  He was on one part of the course and took(more like ripped) off his glasses and beanie to try and look cool.  He fell right there


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 12, 2010)

back to the awesome set i see kog


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 12, 2010)

HAHA oh wow kog.

He seriously just needs to stop being so damn concious about how he looks.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah, I like Kim Bo Kyung but it's hard to work with when she isn't really famous.  I'm trying to see if I can watch her perform at a club, bar, or cafe


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2010)

He really needs to tone down some of his actions, he comes off as a twerp. The normal/dorky Taec that we saw in Wild Bunny is why people liked him in the first place, the beastly shit is just awful


----------



## Hustler (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 12, 2010)

dear god

please keep sohee away from wgm

thank you


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2010)

I hope Vic is making Khun use condoms, don't want no accidents


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 12, 2010)

lol WGM 

touch Yoseob and die 


edit: at least Henry's safe


----------



## Hustler (Dec 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I hope Vic is making Khun use condoms, don't want no accidents





Noda. B said:


> lol WGM ha
> 
> touch Yoseob and die



What happened to Kyu and Donghae?? 


Yoseob x Iu


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 12, 2010)

Hustler said:


> What happened to Kyu and Donghae??
> 
> 
> Yoseob x Iu



Actually seeing Kyu in a relationship would be pretty cute. I wonder though whether WGM would even have the balls to touch Donghae, and who they would actually pair him up with without any backlash.

Yoseob x IU....


----------



## Hustler (Dec 12, 2010)

Sun Ye 

Nah he's too old for WGM perhaps and you're right , ELF's would just rage . I'd like to see Junhyung and Dambi aswell since he's obsessed with her .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2010)

> Yoseob x Iu



Didn't some new guy get linked with IU? Man she's going through a whole list of them


> I'd like to see Junhyung and Dambi aswell since he's obsessed with her .



Dambi's too old, in anycase Doojoon won't let his bitch anywhere near her.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 12, 2010)

Junhyung said Yoseob likes Iu at SGB  

Since I can't rep you


----------



## rice (Dec 12, 2010)

what happened to ingki the week that MAMA was aired live?  did it get canceled or something?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2010)

Taeyang looked way too uninterested in Gyuri when she danced with him, I felt bad for her lol.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 12, 2010)

Dambi already did WGM lol.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Taeyang looked way too uninterested in Gyuri when she danced with him, I felt bad for her lol.



What else can you expect from the guy who's been with Yuri 

Tastleless mofo , in before Sones


----------



## Hustler (Dec 12, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Dambi already did WGM lol.



She did?? lol 

Only couple I know from season 1 is Hyun joong and Hwangbo?

With this guy? looks like the lovechild of Kim Jong Kook and Shin Bong Sun


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 12, 2010)

Hustler said:


> She did?? lol
> 
> Only couple I know from season 1 is Hyun joong and Hwangbo?



yeah she was in season 1 with someone. She was with Marco or something lol.

But I wish WGM would have a non-idol couple if they add a 4th one.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 12, 2010)

This is unrelated to anything but I was looking at a copy of my dad's birth certificate that my mom has and I'm 1/4 French.  I figured out right there why I'm not a typical Asian in school that has straight A's.  I surrender too easily

Wasn't Dambi with some Marco guy or something, all I know is that he's a Korean from Argentina or something


*Spoiler*: __ 



If you're wondering I'm 1/2 Korean, 1/4 Portuguese, and 1/4 French


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh yeah she was with Marco.

Kyu would be interesting on WGM, but he'd need a girl with a sense of humour.



> But I wish WGM would have a non-idol couple if they add a 4th one.



Gary and Ji Hyo.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 12, 2010)

hmmm, what do you think the point will be when we just know WGM is trolling this thread.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 12, 2010)

Kog : you're like that guy from U-kiss .

I was thinking Gary and Jihyo too  . Deasung and Jiyoung just to troll Daesung would be pretty awesome .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2010)

My kids are gonna be half korean.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 12, 2010)

Jihyo's gonna be on Inki today ^_^.

yeah I wouldn't mind Gary & Jihyo too, that'd be pretty cute actually.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 12, 2010)

That's awesome


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 12, 2010)

jihyo looking fierce <3


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 12, 2010)

guys do you rike my new nf skin? :3

oh and when will inki be on tonight?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 12, 2010)

I like it.

In about 15mins.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 12, 2010)

lmao kpopflash trolling me

trying to watch the hq stream

and all i see is the t-ara "why are you being like this" mv


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 12, 2010)

i haven't recognized any of the groups other than gp basic


----------



## koguryo (Dec 12, 2010)

Goddamn those IU fanchants


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 12, 2010)

iu was fucking flawless


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 12, 2010)

holy shit who is this group

i need them on my ipod

now


----------



## koguryo (Dec 12, 2010)

Which group Tendou?

Fucking special stages

Edit: if it was the guys singing the rock song, they're Norazo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 12, 2010)

inki special stages are kinda meh for me =X that special stage went by a little too fast lol. MuBank/MuCore do special stages better imo.

(same with that Halloween stage they tried, it was so short and um... idk how to describe it anymore)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 12, 2010)

norazo

downloading now


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 12, 2010)

remind me to not use kpopflash again


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 12, 2010)

wait wut.

the running man preview showed a jihyo-jongkook loveline!?

also yay kara <3


----------



## koguryo (Dec 12, 2010)

That Inkigayo stage, so empty

Fuck yes, time for Running Man Jihyo & KJK vs. everyone
They even get to wear fancy uniforms, I hope those two win


----------



## Jeff (Dec 12, 2010)

Damn I have no idea what is going on in here anymore


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh man Jihyo & jong kook vs. Everyone would be epic.

However Jihyo is a better hider than chaser, so might not be as cool unless she's picking on gwangsoo and haha


----------



## koguryo (Dec 12, 2010)

I have to do a 3-minute presentation tomorrow on anything I want.  The presentation has to be in Korean, I'm gonna do it on SNSD


----------



## Ters (Dec 12, 2010)

Fan cams of the Outsider Adieu Concert from last night.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## dummy plug (Dec 12, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I have to do a 3-minute presentation tomorrow on anything I want.  The presentation has to be in Korean, I'm gonna do it on SNSD



nah, do a Super Junior instead


----------



## koguryo (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh come on........they're still mad



Can't we have one awards show that doesn't cause any controversy?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2010)

> Now Korean-Elfs are preparing for a lawsuit. I asked her if she has evidence and she said "증거많아요" which means "LOTS OF EVIDENCE"



Lol retards. In a good mood so I won't rant but I bet they're only pissed off because they lost it to SNSD. So petty.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXvmiuDSRjM[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking

I'm surprised they played the "Under my skin......" part instead of the shitty "Under my sky"


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 12, 2010)

are you serious k-elfs

i mean

SERIOUSLY?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2010)

Kog do you think Jiyoon liked Sunggyu's moves?


----------



## koguryo (Dec 12, 2010)

I hope she liked his moves, it was Mirotic

Besides I'm gaining a new bias that's creeping up on Jiyoon and Sooyoung


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 12, 2010)

who is it this time kog


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2010)

Damn Cara's turned me in to a T-ara fanboy, I've been repeating BoPeep and One and One for hours.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 12, 2010)

lol enn

i haven't really listened to t-ara much lately

more after school than anything


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2010)

Its Gahee and her abs isn't it? Oh man the Ah days they looked perfect, especially Jung Ah


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## koguryo (Dec 12, 2010)

Watching Heroes has made me like Yoo In-na and Lee Jin.  Leaning more towards In-na.

I think I'm going through my older women phase


----------



## Hustler (Dec 12, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Watching Heroes has made me like Yoo In-na and Lee Jin.  Leaning more towards In-na.
> 
> I think I'm going through my older women phase



Lol I found Lee Jin really adorable aswell


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2010)

Yoo In na is perfect so can't blame you.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 12, 2010)

gahee is competing with sohee and takamina for my number one bias spot

and she's looking like she's gonna win


----------



## koguryo (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a foolproof plan that can get In Na and I together.  First I need to grow about 4 inches in height.  Then I must audition with a company as an actor, star in some dramas as a minor character, make my way up to the main character's best friend or the female main character's younger/older brother.  After I become moderately famous, I star in a 19+ movie with In Na where I star as a foreign English teacher that moves to Korea and In Na is my quirky neighbor that I fuck and we get married or some shit.  It's gonna be a romantic comedy

I'm still thinking this plan through


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 12, 2010)

how many plans has this thread thought up?

we've had like 7 kidnapping plans


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Damn Cara's turned me in to a T-ara fanboy, I've been repeating BoPeep and One and One for hours.



 

T-ara is just plain awesome. 



Tendou Souji said:


> how many plans has this thread thought up?
> 
> we've had like 7 kidnapping plans



Haha Ikr, we've had a plan for just about every other female idol.  We need to start fitting in some male idols to steal for Noda & Rain.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 12, 2010)

LOL what the hell is T-ara holding up in today's Yayaya performance!?


----------



## rice (Dec 12, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> LOL what the hell is T-ara holding up in today's Yayaya performance!?



600th Kigayo


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 12, 2010)

LOL i just saw the article, thanks <3

Hyomin is just TOO adorable holding it up backwards, I'm surprised they didn't make her refilm it


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 12, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> T-ara is just plain awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha Ikr, we've had a plan for just about every other female idol.  We need to start fitting in some male idols to steal for Noda & Rain.



I already have cousins in Taiwan, just waiting until SJM comes back there and then I'll give the order


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 12, 2010)

make sure you get some idols that draw other idols in

that's how we plan to get so many idols


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2010)

Kidnap Nicole and basically half of Kpop will be ours.

Also Oh will be SNSD's 3rd Japan single, expect it to go big for them.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 12, 2010)

kidnap yoona and noda has all the males he wants


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 12, 2010)

*insert Nicole FUCKING YOUR OPPAS gif*


----------



## Hustler (Dec 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vldjt6uvoIU&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Dec 13, 2010)

Easiest presentation ever.  I just rambled on about SNSD, I could have talked for 10 more minutes.


----------



## rice (Dec 13, 2010)

does anyone watch SBS heroes here?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 13, 2010)

Running man 18 is subbed :3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 13, 2010)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vldjt6uvoIU&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]



that guy is amazing. I love his guitar covers.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 13, 2010)

Apparently Beast concert was off the hook . First YG concert , now Beast , so regretting not living in Korea  .


----------



## Alien (Dec 13, 2010)

I should stop spamming IU related news like a spambot but anyway

I lolled

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Jd6lIQ1v6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok i'm not a massive TVXQ fan but out of curiosity and since you guys would know better . Why did Yunho and Changmin opt to stay with SME even after the court ruled that the company was ripping em off with the long contract and uneven distribution?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 13, 2010)

Why must every time I attempt downloading it not work? ;_;


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 13, 2010)

i was gonna make some type of joke, but it's 9 am so fuck that

that sucks though cara


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 13, 2010)

i got it to work haha.

I literally had to type out the password for the files, copypasta seems to be either missing something or picking up something


----------



## Table (Dec 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if Jang Geun-Suk has done any music besides what's on the Mary Stayed Out All Night OST?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 13, 2010)

that happens sometimes cara

and i found a post of that persons discography kiki but idk anything about him so yeah

ill vm you it


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 13, 2010)

swindleroz you don't have to keep lurking, you can post here.  We don't bite. :>


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 13, 2010)

yes

post

i like activity

even if it's suggesting music


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 13, 2010)

@Hust: I'm not sure but if I had to hazard a guess it'd probably be because SME is a pretty powerful company in Korea so even with the slave contracts they'd rather be friends with SM than enemies. Anyways, I think they were still making quite a bit of money, just not anywhere near the full amount they should've been earning.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 13, 2010)

i demand to know everyone's most listened to artists as not everyone has last.fm

/poor attempt to create activity



there's my top 36 btw


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 13, 2010)

last.fm probs missed out a lot of my scrobbles cause I don't remember listening to Xtina or Shontelle that much for that matter.

i'm shocked f(x) is that high on mine cause I only have like 4 songs from them


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 13, 2010)

that's quite a bit of glee plays


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 13, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> that's quite a bit of glee plays



They have like 200 songs =/


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 13, 2010)

my akb48 collection is like 740 songs, they have 1200 plays

nine muses has 3 songs, they have like 1100 plays

number of songs doesn't really matter in my list


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 13, 2010)

haha oh wow

sadly i haven't listened to much of anything lately, since my ipods audio is messed up.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 13, 2010)

i am disappoint cara

though i rarely use my ipod, i just use itunes

i tend to only my ipod when i read or if there's an annoying sound when im trying to sleep


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 13, 2010)

ahh

i mainly listen to stuff when i'm cooking or cleaning /WOMANSOCIALROLEDUTIESYARGH

also when i'm exercising, but currently i am without my goddamn treadmill ever since it was moved to build or damn kitchen ^#)&@)$

I'm usually always watching or playing something while on my laptop so I never use itunes


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 13, 2010)

im usually just on nf and tumblr when on the computer

so i just listen then

and my comp is being bitchy lately so it takes forever to pause and play songs so i just mute itunes when i watch something


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 13, 2010)

I usually use my iphone now cause I'm working part-time now.

also RM18


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol Lizzy's pretty sad. the younger guys all picked Jihyo in the looks contest while the two oldest guys picked Lizzy.

also Joongki/Jihyo is kinda cute. X_X


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 13, 2010)

rm18


*Spoiler*: __ 



holy crap I thought Jihyo would really choose Joongki =o monday couple <3


----------



## clip (Dec 13, 2010)

fuck universal music and sm

i want a fucking original japanese single already


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2010)

@Hust: apparently SM got to Yunho and Changmins parent's and they convinced the two not to jump ship.

I mainly listen to music while travelling or running. Also I only use Last Fm and its radio to find new artists so the list is not accurate (you can probably tell by the fail play count) but heres mine anyway:



Damien Rice is probably my most listened to artist ever tho, been listening to his songs daily since 2004. As for kpop, don't have accurate numbers but the top played one's would probably be between Wondergirls, Kara and SNSD.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2010)

> SNSD’s debut Japanese single ‘Genie‘ was recently selected by iTunes Japan as the #1 ‘Breakthrough Album of 2010′ on its ‘2010: Music, 2010 BEST‘ chart.



Eh? Genie wasn't an album, it was a single, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 13, 2010)

Genie is an amazing song. I have that on replay 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2010)

Its a pretty good song. Worst distribution of singing tho.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 13, 2010)

^ikr, seohyun harmonizing twice?

She needs to have full lines in every single a minimum of 12 times.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 13, 2010)

dont forget about hyo


----------



## Hustler (Dec 13, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> @Hust: I'm not sure but if I had to hazard a guess it'd probably be because SME is a pretty powerful company in Korea so even with the slave contracts they'd rather be friends with SM than enemies. Anyways, I think they were still making quite a bit of money, just not anywhere near the full amount they should've been earning.





Ennoea said:


> @Hust: apparently SM got to Yunho and Changmins parent's and they convinced the two not to jump ship.



Interesting , that's pretty much betrayal


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2010)

> ^ikr, seohyun harmonizing twice?



Yuri has a bigger part than her. Hyo comes on screen for about 3 seconds and Sooyoung just does her "come to me" with her fingers and thats it. Its basically a Tiffany song.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 13, 2010)

In to the new world ftw!

I love the song and the mv , it actually had a storyline unlike the mv's that followed . They pretty much got equal time .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2010)

Psycho Seobb:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85gRF2G7m0g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 13, 2010)

...I wouldn't mind her psycho side every now and then. :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2010)

> Interesting , that's pretty much betrayal



Yep JYJ must have felt like shit when Yunho and Changmin went to the SM conference and talked about how great SM was and that JYJ were selfish. I still don't get why SM treated them so badly.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 13, 2010)

cute pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2010)

SeeYa is breaking up, that sucks man, they're probably one of the most talented girl groups around;_;


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 13, 2010)

Easier to be talented with only two members, of course  

But yeah, whenever a group breaks up or loses a member, we all die a little inside ;_;

ALSO WATCHING RM18

LIZZY WHY WOULD YOU CHOOSE HIM, THAT'S JI HYO'S MAN ;_;


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2010)

The attention whore probably wants to be monday's couple



> Easier to be talented with only two members, of course



Thats is true lol.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 13, 2010)

lol I'm trying to learn the dance for the chorus of Neorago, but I always look like some p*d*p**** on the prowl at the beginning


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 13, 2010)

Found an error in 18's notes, Step By Step is by New Kids on The Block, not BSB.  Totally a lulz error for someone like me 

however their site doesn't have a thread i can post this in   totally not worth it's own thread


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 13, 2010)

LITERALLY DAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWING OUT OF MY PANTS

JIHYO X GARY <3333333333333


----------



## Hustler (Dec 14, 2010)

Next ep will be epic , Jong Kook vs all of em


----------



## rice (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 14, 2010)

i hope they're having her get a little therapy while in prison


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Dec 14, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> lol I'm trying to learn the dance for the chorus of Neorago, but I always look like some p*d*p**** on the prowl at the beginning




Hmm, I think you were the one who got me listening to them. Thats my fav song by them.

I missed the GDTOP performance thingy! D:
tbh I'm not sure about High High but I heard a bit of Oh Yeah and it sounded quite good. Bom <333


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2010)

I was probably asleep when they did that.

We need bigger avatar sizes


----------



## Hustler (Dec 14, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I was probably asleep when they did that.
> 
> We need bigger avatar sizes



 

Your ava is fuckwin


----------



## Alien (Dec 14, 2010)

What is that ?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 14, 2010)

It's from running man :3


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2010)

340kb can barely contain the badassery that is Yoo Jae Suk


----------



## Hustler (Dec 14, 2010)

He's a god amongst men . Seriously I was on the floor during that scene . 

Why do Koreans have such good shows and we have Jerry Springer?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd probably watch TV more often if we had a mixture of Korean Variety, American & European drama & comedy, music shows, and channels that actually played music videos.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 14, 2010)

apparently the end year music bank special is this week? that's what people have been saying.

still seems a bit early for that.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2010)

Last year didn't they just do it on Christmas?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 14, 2010)

yeah but that was cause the 25th was also the last friday of the year

they could also just do it on xmas eve this year =/ but new year's eve is the last friday of this year. it just seems so weird to have it on such a normal week?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 14, 2010)

oh and i didn't see it just now but your ava is amazing nude <3 I was cracking up watching that segment.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh lord that Avatar, YJS is my fucking hero.

Im still lolling at the ep when they tried to chat up Jihyo, Jaesuk was so fucking cute and yet such fail by mentioning her house all the time


----------



## Hustler (Dec 14, 2010)

I can't get the Leessang song out of my head !


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2010)

Which one?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 14, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Which one?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9atbCiKNRlI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2010)

Curtis is gonna be mad, but on demand has nine muses on it now. 

and the leessang song, which reminded me


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2010)

Sounds Black Eyed Peas-ish, its okay, kinda disappointed. Oh Yeah sounds good.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 14, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Curtis is gonna be mad, but on demand has nine muses on it now.
> 
> and the leessang song, which reminded me


can i just move in with you or something


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2010)

sadly it's at my sister house


----------



## Hustler (Dec 14, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Sounds Black Eyed Peas-ish, its okay, kinda disappointed. Oh Yeah sounds good.



Yeh very much like BEP . 

Not very catchy but i'll like it if I keep listening to it 

CL looks mad hot here 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sZPnGWMtBA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 14, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> sadly it's at my sister house


can i move in with your sister or something


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2010)

Tendou will soon be the ghost in the attic in Cara's sisters house. Seen haunting the hallways, eating from the fridge and watching Kpop mv's on the tv.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 14, 2010)

cara will be seen sneaking food up to the attic


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2010)

We'll call it our secret hq for plotting idol snatching.

Also damn, Victoria never fails to surprise me.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 14, 2010)

half the walls of the attic are covered in seobb pics

other half split between gahee and sohee pics


----------



## Jeff (Dec 14, 2010)

Alright, I'm stopping in once again to post something completely irrelevant to the conversation.

IU's latest album has won me over.  Prior to it I wasn't really much of a fan, I knew her talents but I never really liked her music too much until this album came around.  I listened to the whole thing and it's epic. 

Alright, continue with your conversation.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2010)

XD  Jeff that's awesome haha

IU won me over forever ago. *_*

enough to take up 1/100th of my wall of seobb pictures, possibly.


----------



## Alien (Dec 14, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Alright, I'm stopping in once again to post something completely irrelevant to the conversation.
> 
> IU's latest album has won me over.  *Prior to it I wasn't really much of a fan*, I knew her talents but I never really liked her music too much until this album came around.  *I listened to the whole thing and it's epic.*
> 
> Alright, continue with your conversation.



I don't know if i should neg or rep you.

What do


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2010)

Iu is a better version of Yoona, and she's young enough for us all to fap to without guilt:33


----------



## Alien (Dec 14, 2010)

Why must i be 24'd at a time like this.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 14, 2010)

i prefer yoona over iu


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2010)

Still not sure about the song, its not bad but I doubt I'd listen to it more than a few times. Lol at the white girls, my sis is gonna be pissed.

Also 2nd edition of "Wheres Taeyang?", spot him and you'll get a cracker from me.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwCZy-n_eew[/YOUTUBE]
Meh song, crap MV. Stupid SM giving these guys such mediocrity to sing. And what the hell does "Hot Times" mean? Unless they're talking about sex that they had.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 15, 2010)

To be honest, Marshmallow wasn't the best song in the entire world to me.

But her last album seemed to do what Because of You did for After School in my mind.  Just boosted her far beyond my expectations.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 15, 2010)

the GD&Top thing will sell well regardless whether the music is good or bad. I haven't actually heard it yet tho.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 15, 2010)

now dis is kewl :33

[YOUTUBE]kBfcWmt9JHM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 15, 2010)

i dont like hot times


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 15, 2010)

they don't you much either friend :33

But I liike chooo~ pek


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 15, 2010)

meh SM the Ballad was just made to gain more $$


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 15, 2010)

not gonna lie though, Kyuhyun's like one second of rap in the middle


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 15, 2010)

my eyes! Noda... MY EYES


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 15, 2010)

lol the reactions to noda's set should be sigged or something


----------



## Jeff (Dec 15, 2010)

I like how so nonchalantly walks in here and doesn't even address it.

I think that garners him a rep


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 15, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> meh SM the Ballad was just made to gain more $$


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 15, 2010)

so im buying a signed wonder girls cd for $25

my life may soon be complete


----------



## Jeff (Dec 15, 2010)

It sounds already complete TS.

EDIT: I mean Curtis.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 15, 2010)

Melon Artist Daesang, obviously it's SNSD.  
I really thought they were going to win the album Daesang too.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 15, 2010)

ts

curtis

i respond to both


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 15, 2010)

tbh I was kinda shocked 2ne1 won the album daesang cause they only sold around 50-60k and SNSD sold like triple of that.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 15, 2010)

not to mention the songs were meh


----------



## Hustler (Dec 15, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> meh SM the Ballad was just made to gain more $$


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2010)

> tbh I was kinda shocked 2ne1 won the album daesang cause they only sold around 50-60k and SNSD sold like triple of that.



Its because Melon give out the awards based 80% on digital sales and 20% on online votes. Thus SM barely got a look in.

Were any of the performances any good? Will probably check them out later.

Also:

I Don't Care eh eh eh eh eh eh
Cause I Don't Care eh eh eh eh eh
I Don't Care eh eh eh eh eh
Boy I Don't Care


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 15, 2010)

ah forgot about that.

the three title track certainly tilted it in their favor then (along with the short promotion of It Hurts).

also other idols (moreso newer ones) attended another  cause they didn't get nominated at melon.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 15, 2010)

wait

nine muses got something?

;A; MY GIRLS


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah but HAM got something too...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2010)

SNSD:

*Spoiler*: __ 








2NE1:

*Spoiler*: __ 









I think SNSD look fine, haters gonna hate.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2010)

IU:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Bitches on omona gonna bitch.


What did they do to your hair Gummy?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 15, 2010)

Hyo looks FABU-FUCKING-LOUS <3

Also Dara has somehow managed to rock ropes.

Also both Oh and To Anyone were meh.  They both had about the same amount of goodness in tracks.

Braking Heart/Absolute first was the best _Girl Group_ album that the last year produced (I think it counts for 2010, since the original was released in December), however T-ara ain't winnin cause they're newbies with barely any popularity except Eunjung and Jiyeon's underage tits.


----------



## rice (Dec 15, 2010)

.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 15, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Hyo looks FABU-FUCKING-LOUS <3


i read this as 'Hyo looks normal'

cause she always looks flawless and whatnot


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 15, 2010)

XD

However I find it funny that the stylists want to draw attention to their poorly endowed cleavage as of late.


----------



## dream (Dec 15, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> XD
> 
> However I find it funny that the stylists want to draw attention to their poorly endowed cleavage as of late.



Probably trying to boost the sex appeal.


----------



## Alien (Dec 15, 2010)

IU looks classy. Not a fan of the color tho


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 15, 2010)

but there's no sex appeal in soshi's tits

it's in the legs and their hbic faces


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 15, 2010)

They gained the tiniest amount of weight, so I think they let that go to their heads and shielded their legs and said bring out the boobs.


----------



## dream (Dec 15, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> but there's no sex appeal in soshi's tits
> 
> it's in the legs and their hbic faces



Some people like those chests.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 15, 2010)

you mean pedos


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieURkWWMVXU[/YOUTUBE]

I understand that you had to have boobs to make that outfit work...

BUT WAS IT REALLY NECESSARY FOR SUNNY? SHE'S THE ONLY ONE THAT ACTUALLY HAS SOME.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 15, 2010)

tonight cara will dream of seobb

only she has big tits then


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 15, 2010)

@_@


----------



## Hustler (Dec 15, 2010)

I thought Hyo was Cl at first glance


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 15, 2010)

inb4 cara starts calling seobb's boobs "her own personal sweet potatoes"


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 15, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> @_@



quoting for double gorgeousness one page.

and LOL.  i would be weirded out giving someones boobs pet names


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 15, 2010)

yet you would so do it if it got you seobb

but enough of that

just bought my wonder girls signed album, and also preordered a copy of the happy pledis album. hopefully the after school album will be signed as well. if so this will be the best christmas ever. signed wg cd. signed as cd. not to mention my friend making me a ravenclaw scarf (shut up i know im a nerd ;A

man i cant wait

10 DAYS!

time to pass out though, been a while since i've slept


----------



## Hustler (Dec 15, 2010)

Someone shop forever alone face


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 15, 2010)

Need to find jet... must stop... forever alone.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 15, 2010)

And if it's gonna be like 2009 that means we're gonna get another really good boy group and a couple of controversies


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2010)

The problem is that we already have a ton of good girl groups, we don't need anymore.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah, they're overdoing the quota.

SNSD and 9M count as 3 each, so that's 6.  T-ara & Rainbow count as 2, After School 3, 

13, then we have Kara, 2ne1, 4m, BEG, fx, girls day, miss a, secret, sistar and wg.

That's 23 girl groups.

our limit is 4.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah I agree with Cara about Absolute First being the best Girl group album this year, but Cara its not about quality, its sales and popularity. We need more talented boy bands, I've really come to like Supernova, I hope they promote properly next year, imo they're pretty damn good.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2010)

So cute@_@



> our limit is 4.



We need some different type of girl groups, im sick of the same girl group debuting just with different faces.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 15, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah I agree with Cara about Absolute First being the best Girl group album this year, but Cara its not about quality, its sales and popularity. We need more talented boy bands, I've really come to like Supernova, I hope they promote properly next year, imo they're pretty damn good.



Yep, Eunjung and underage tits is all they have. 

and Supernova is alright, but all I know them for is TTL. 

.../goes to listen


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2010)

Nah for Rookies T-ara have been really successful. They sold albums and not just singles like alot of the other girl groups and haven't just depended on one song. Sales wise they're the third biggest girl group in korea and they just debuted a year ago.

And the underage boobs are always welcome.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 15, 2010)

They should stop with the girl groups. I mean there's a lot that debuted in 2010 but only sistar and miss a get any recognition. Oh and rainbow and secret if you count late 2009


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 15, 2010)

2ne1 outshined f(x), 4minute, Secret, and Rainbow in 2009

This year I'm not even sure about Girls Day, Miss A, Nine Muses and Sistar.

The only ones I really learned were Miss A, it's a very well rounded group and I think that's what's gonna hold them up.  

Sistar I only know HyoRin because everyone here mentioned her and she does stand out like amazing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 15, 2010)

I do not get how Sistar are a 2ne1 copy like half of omona is claiming.

Meh cube should focus on making 4minute more popular instead of debuting a new girl group. Same for ccm but with coed

Secret and Rainbow only gained recognition this year tho. I'm glad ts ent is focusing on making secret more popular instead of debuting a new group


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2010)

> I do not get how Sistar are a 2ne1 copy like half of omona is claiming.



Their original concept pic looked similar to "Try to follow me" but thats about it, omona probably just being retarded again.



> Meh cube should focus on making 4minute more popular instead of debuting a new girl group. Same for ccm but with coed



Cube have a lot of trainees tho so I don't think they have any other choice but debut another group but I agree about them concentrating more on 4minute, CCM however need to stop. Out of all the companies I really want to see FNC debut a girl group.



> I'm glad ts ent is focusing on making secret more popular instead of debuting a new group



They need to focus on Secret, debuting a new group would be stupid as hell.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 15, 2010)

hmm, I'm really liking all these One Way/SuJu collabs


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2010)

> Producers revealed that Taecyeon will be showing off powerful action sequences for a scene where ‘Hye Mi’ (miss A’s Suzy) gets kidnapped by Taecyeon’s debt collectors.



Are you serious? Is this what passes for writing these days?

The drama just seems like JYP ent wank, also a 15 year old girl as a love interest for a 22 year old is inappropriate Korea.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 15, 2010)

O shit, lol

Also since when has Taec been such an amazing dancer to even snag that part?

I bet in Taec's first scene he's gonna be either shirtless or taking off his shirt.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 15, 2010)

2pm sucks without Jay park


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2010)

> Also since when has Taec been such an amazing dancer to even snag that part?



JYP is in charge of the music and choreo so is filling it with his idols. 



> I bet in Taec's first scene he's gonna be either shirtless or taking off his shirt.



Oh geez expect angry scenes in shower probably involving tile abuse and intense looks in the mirror


----------



## koguryo (Dec 15, 2010)

They should've at least used Junho

Kinda feel bad for the guy, best dancer in the group and they choose abs over him


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2010)

JYP only seems interested in promoting Wooyoung and Taecyeon. Chansung has acting experience and Junho is the better dancer yet both were ignored for these two. Fail.

Checked casting and its basically an idol drama:

Taecyeon
Suzy
Wooyoung
Eunjung
IU

Atleast Taecyeon isn't the lead, Kim Soo Hyun is pretty talented so Taecyeon will have to bring his A game otherwise it'll be embarrassing for him.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 16, 2010)

his non-existent A game. 

is Kim Hyung Joon in the drama as well? dude really looks like his Jedi Kdrama Master, Bae Yoong Joon. they even have close sounding names.


----------



## Alien (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh right, totally forgot that IU was going to start acting. When does i start airing ?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 16, 2010)

so much drama talk

i never really watched kdramas


----------



## clip (Dec 16, 2010)

kahi's tweet from last night



glad that she's aware of being HBIC


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 16, 2010)

Music Bank End Year Special Tomorrow~

▲ 2010 Hot Trends of the Korean Music Industry I. <“The Center of Hallyu! K-Pop of the World!“>

“SNSD and KARA, who heated up Japan! Along with a special stage by the international idols that earned fame in Japan, Taiwan, and China – Super Junior!”

- SNSD (“Oh!” & “Hoot”)

- KARA (“Lupin” & “Jumping”)

- Super Junior (“BONAMANA”)

▲ Hot Trends of the Music Industry II. <”Duet Craze“>

“The 1+1 Effect! Popularity doubled! Fans doubled! The stars of the year who received the most love with the duet craze!”

- IU & Seulong (“Nagging”)

- Homme – Changmin & Lee Hyun (“I Was Able To Eat Well”)

_it's kinda sad MBC cockblocks the Adam Couple cause those were the three popular duets of 2010_

▲ 2010 Hot Trends of the Music Industry III. <Girl Group Generation>

“With the rise of girl groups, 2010 has become a girl group generation! Here are the five powerful rookie divas that all eyes must be fixed on to continue the craze in 2011!”

- After School & Rainbow & SISTAR & Girl’s Day & NS Yoon Ji

_never knew AS were still rookies_

▲ 2010 Hot Trends of the Music Industry IV. <Unique & Different Performances>

“Impressive and unique performances have become the trend for pop music! The idols of elementary school students! These groups have earned the nickname of ‘The President of Elementary Students.’ Here are their cute and unique parodies of Orange Caramel’s “Magic Girl”!”

- ‘Music Bank Caramel’: SHINee & Beast & ZE:A

_magic girl = most parodied kpop song of 2010_

▲ 2010 Hot Trends of the Music Industry V. <Talented Vocal Line>

“A touching harmony to melt your senses in the cold winter season of 2010.”

- SG Wannabe & Super Junior & SHINee (“My Everything”)

▲ In addition to the above special stages, the following acts will also be seen:

- SISTAR (“Push Push” + “How Dare You”)

- Rainbow (“A” + “Mach”)

- miss A (“Bad Girl Good Girl” + “Breathe”)

- CNBLUE (“Love” + “I’m A Loner”)

- Son Dambi (“Queen” + “db Rider”)

- F.T. Island (“Love Love Love”)

- BEAST & 4minute (“Soom” + “Huh” + Dance Performance)

- T-ara & SECRET (“I Go Crazy Because Of You” + “Magic” + “Madonna” + “Yayaya”)

- SHINee (“Lucifer”)

- SG Wannabe (“Sunflower”)

- 2AM (“Can’t Let You Go Even If I Die” + “You Wouldn’t Answer My Calls”>

- 2PM (“Without U” + “I’ll Be Back”)

_no yg for some weird reason. gummy attended the mid year one i'm kinda sad she's not attending this one.

also oh! win is obvious enough already~_


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2010)

Dang that's a nice list , what time is MB again? probably be out at that time 

It only hit me that Khun and Vic are actually not couples after the episode finished


----------



## koguryo (Dec 16, 2010)

Can't wait for the Orange Caramel parody, Beast/4Minute performance, and the Secret/T-Ara performance that is if they actually stand on stage together


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 16, 2010)

lul AS are rookies? 



clip said:


> kahi's tweet from last night
> 
> 
> 
> glad that she's aware of being HBIC


lol this is only the second time I've seen an idol writing a swear word whatever it's called.

first was Heechul and his "fucking petals".


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 16, 2010)

after school a rookie?
rainbow a rookie?

mubank you idiots


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 16, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Dang that's a nice list , what time is MB again? probably be out at that time
> 
> It only hit me that Khun and Vic are actually not couples after the episode finished



4:45pm GMT+8... Korean time is one hour ahead of mine. You're probably two hours ahead?

also khuntoria related info:
Khunnie0624 นิชคุณ Buck หรเวชกุล
Thank You Khuntorians for all the presents! Hopefully you guys didn't have to go thru a lot for all that! I'll make sure Victoria gets hers~


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't see Co-Ed.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 16, 2010)

Chalice said:


> I don't see Co-Ed.



one member injured her ankle, two members in controversies right now.

not to mention they kinda flopped =/ ccm should probably focus on getting them popular instead of debuting a new girl group like they claim they are.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 16, 2010)

it's sad cause co-eds music is great


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> 4:45pm GMT+8... Korean time is one hour ahead of mine. You're probably two hours ahead?
> 
> also khuntoria related info:
> Khunnie0624 นิชคุณ Buck หรเวชกุล
> Thank You Khuntorians for all the presents! Hopefully you guys didn't have to go thru a lot for all that! I'll make sure Victoria gets hers~



Hm that'll be around 7 for me  

I wana get Vic something 

Thank you


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 16, 2010)

my only complaint is that the first year in forever we get all the kpop queens/kings promoting in the same year (Hyori/Rain/Dambi/BoA/Se7en) only one of them is performing =/

I like co-ed's music. do not like their live singing.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 16, 2010)

So I've been listening to some of Supernova's Japanese songs and I really don't see how 2pm is expected to do better than them over there


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2010)

koguryo said:


> So I've been listening to some of Supernova's Japanese songs and I really don't see how 2pm is expected to do better than them over there


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 16, 2010)

css is surprisingly popular in japan

of all my friends in japan, none have heard of 2pm and 90% know css


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 16, 2010)

RM19 has been subbed for quite a while


----------



## koguryo (Dec 16, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> css is surprisingly popular in japan
> 
> of all my friends in japan, none have heard of 2pm and 90% know css



Excellent


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 16, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> css is surprisingly popular in japan
> 
> of all my friends in japan, none have heard of 2pm and 90% know css



CSS?


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 16, 2010)

Supernova a.k.a. *C*ho*S*in*S*ung


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 16, 2010)

oh i see, never heard


----------



## koguryo (Dec 16, 2010)

We need the Nicole one...........NOW


----------



## Alien (Dec 16, 2010)

I thought he had a cat on his shoulder there for a second.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2010)

2PM won't do as well as Supernova, its just the Korean press hyping them up. Supernova's already been in the Oricon weekly top 10 twice and can actually speak Japanese. 2PM japanese debut album did horribly, the sales that were there were probably from Hottest anyway.

Lol Rm18, they're picking on Jong Kook so muchXD

Dance Crew president 

After such a badass entrance she just moved the chair, oh man my jaw is hurting. I need to gif all of that.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 16, 2010)

oh how are you guy doing? ^^


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 16, 2010)

please tell me im not the only one who thinks gahee looks like fany in this


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 16, 2010)

anyone have a big resolution of this pic?


Taeyeon's  face.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6bXG_gA-PE[/YOUTUBE]

/skipping worthless akp article, it's a dance school in washington, and it went viral in sk

i'm liking the 4minute, haven't made it all the way through yet

daw, kids doing lollipop... xD

From what i'm seeing, advanced went first... then kid groups and it progressed.

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang was really good.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 16, 2010)

omg that little boy during nobody, sooo cute


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 16, 2010)

has korea or anyone ever done like a best pout list

or are they just stuck on eye smiles and regular smiles?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2010)

Best pout I immediately thought Hyomin for girls.  

However this is only because I can't really think of others.  Mostly T-ara comes to mind, probably because I just watched the MCountdown.


----------



## Alien (Dec 16, 2010)

IU was godlike on M!Countdown yesterday

/biased


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 16, 2010)

i think raina from after school has the best pout

hyunyoung's is good as well


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2010)

Ahh Raina does look adorable like that, probably because i get the impression that she's tiny.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 16, 2010)

raina is very underrated

but i think she's one of the best singers in girl groups (def the best from as) and shes one of the most attractive girls

why isn't she noticed more


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2010)

same lament for

Soyeon Luna HyoRin Jieun Yeeun Jea


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 16, 2010)

JEA

MY BEG BIAS ;A;

i think i just tend to stan the underappreciated people


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2010)

Damn those girls rocked the hell out of Huh, Chitty Chitty Bang Bang was pretty good too.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2010)

Noone is as criminally underrated as Soyeon, atleast with the others people tend to mention their voices but Soyeon is basically unknown. Same with Gayoon, people just mention her "bitch you messing with me" face but forget the girl is a great singer.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2010)

I think people automatically forget that Soyeon sang like 3/4s the chorus of TTL.

They basically let Jiyeon do one so she had a part other than looking pretty.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2010)

Jiyeon doesn't even sing yet she's there lipsynching to all of SoYeons parts in WAYBLT, has this ever happened with another group?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 16, 2010)

either way

no one will ever be as underappreciated as jaewon from h.o.t


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2010)

Definitely their sibling group coed >_>  I have no doubt that ChanMi makes up for those other punks >o

Also though not as big as the T-ara ones, i'm pretty sure Sulli, members of SNSD, and Nana and others from AS have had to sync themselves with another while not really singing.  But it's not as bad as just moving your mouth while the other sings. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2010)

I'll be honest I thought H.O.T were a little too overrated. Jaewon was pretty damn good rapper tho.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2010)

> Also though not as big as the T-ara ones, i'm pretty sure Sulli, members of SNSD, and Nana and others from AS have had to sync themselves with another while not really singing. But it's not as bad as just moving your mouth while the other sings. xD



Does Nana sing? Their live of When I Fall was pretty lulzy, Gahee and Raina singing while the rest of the stand there filing their nails.

Idk Jiyeon is way too much in their MV's for doing squat all but Korea is about image.


We all know how much Koreans love to be criticised for their behaviour so expect Crown J to recieve flowers and candy soon.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2010)

How long before he gets his ass deported?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2010)

His tweet was kinda stupid, typing like he's some gangster out of GTA. In b4 netizens bash him and tell him to kill himself.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2010)

first person to find the kill yourself petition gets cake


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2010)

oh snap, starting to watch RM19

I see Simon & Martina!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2010)

Alien by an chance did you sneak in to IU's house and dress up like her mother?



> I see Simon & Martina!



Do you know me? This is Mordney present.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2010)

rofl ukiss 

but OH WOW


*Spoiler*: _rm19_ 



Wow that was a good move by Haha, making YJS have to either give a name of a porn star or get it wrong and lose a chance at a running ball


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2010)

I love Kwangsoo's expressions 

Jong Kook is a beast at hide and seek


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2010)

Since getting beat by Jaesuk, Kook has been ruthless. I still don't get why he still trusts Gary with Jihyo, we all know he's gonna let her goXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2010)

L

M

A

O

BOB MARLEY


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2010)

For the love line purposes Eno/script 

Nude : That was the best prediction ever


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2010)

Okay Im officially obsessed with Supernova, they're your old skool kpop boy group like SS501 but better since they can sing.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2010)

Don't know whole lot about them , since you guys seem to be talking them up a lot .

Couple of their best songs please?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh gosh Lizzy "That's so funny, it's a PUMPKIN!" xD


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2010)

Since they don't have alot of Korean songs I'll post TTL2 aswell:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeEGgSs8Irw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cArQmlzXFF8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Jpop songs:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzPEFYS9o5U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Ignore the crotch grabbing, unless you're Noda.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePkyOB7TvSE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SRf9XdD-Js&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
I quite like this one.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks 

Skimmed through them and yeh their Jap songs are way better than Kpop ones .

- Hyominnie in the first clip 
- They could work on their production though , their mv's seem too simple like it's shot out of a handycam


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2010)

lol rm19's cooking thing was cute.  the cast kept wanting to speak english even though the entire table showed that they understand/speak korean. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2010)

Wait what?
So you have sex with them Sungmin, and use SM as a cover to not commit to anything more. Barney would be proud.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2010)

Sungmin has probably recreated the Korean version on the book of being a Bro.

Sungmin is their Neil Patrick Harris, I can hear the fanboys cheer in delight.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 17, 2010)

Sungmo looking fine as always 


Yeah, I thought it was really weird how nobody seemed to care about their comeback this year since everything about it, from their vocals to their song choice to their styling were all pretty solid.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2010)

> Sungmin is their Neil Patrick Harris, I can hear the fanboys cheer in delight



I wonder what the Bro code says about kissing another bro?


Not.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 17, 2010)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2010)

Dawg y haterz be hackin mah twitterz just to rite like me... we shuld at least b happi bitches din't post gay porn or sum shiz... they juss 2 scared cuz imma G


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2010)

Finished RM 19.  The ending with Kwang Soo was excellent.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 17, 2010)

Haha is a moron but he still cracks me up a lot , especially when he does the movie sequences .

RM is getting better and better , wish they made it longer like before


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 17, 2010)

I have to spread before giving rep to you again Nudey but that was awesome


----------



## koguryo (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Alien (Dec 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Alien by an chance did you sneak in to IU's house and dress up like her mother?




No but i love my future mother in law already


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

infinite + secret in jan = 2011 kpop looks good for me so far.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 17, 2010)

Kpop... *sigh*  addicting stuff


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh! VS Can't Let You Go Even If I Die for Music Bank End Year CHart #1

Sistar performed first. Rainbow now.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm liking this version of Love


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I'm liking this version of Love



same.

and they actually allowed the bands to play live!


----------



## koguryo (Dec 17, 2010)

That fucking waiting room is packed.  It'd only be more crowded if all of the SUJU members were there.

Dambi now

Edit: Oh and if that waiting room had Big Bang in it then it would've been filled with the best current boy groups in Korea


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

dambi needs to let her down more =/ she looks prettier that way


----------



## koguryo (Dec 17, 2010)

Those guys should've just sang a Korean ballad instead of an English one but Onew's pronunciation was surprisingly very very good

It appears that Jaekyung is a member of the Confederacy


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

davichi in the top 20!

wg as well.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 17, 2010)

Totally thought Seulong was gonna sneak in a kiss, Alien watch out for that guy

EDIT: IT'S FUCKING 4MINUTE BITCHES!!!!!!!!JIYOOOOOOOOON!
Edit2: Dat Soom beginning


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 17, 2010)

Kpop is a hell of a drug


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

T-ARA + SECRET <3


----------



## koguryo (Dec 17, 2010)

Jieun's hair  Oh well

But goddamn if Hyosung had a nice ass she'd be pretty much perfect


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 17, 2010)

I love you guys btw


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

holy crap.

snsd taking up half of the top 6 =o

suju and 2pm shockingly missing from the top 20 =o


----------



## koguryo (Dec 17, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> holy crap.
> 
> snsd taking up half of the top 6 =o
> 
> suju and 2pm shockingly missing from the top 20 =o



inb4 pissed off fans

They should've given Jonghyun another pimp chair or something.  


4Minute and Beast missing from Top 20


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

snsd + kara + t-ara + secret in the same waiting room is <3

i was shocked beast was missing but hopefully mubank releases a top 50 on their site like they do every week and beast is somewhere on there.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 17, 2010)

Holy shit this parody, LOL


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Holy shit this parody, LOL



IKR ZOMG.

kwanghee is epic!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 17, 2010)

oh boy soshi


----------



## koguryo (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm sort of surprised that Bo Peep made it into the Top 10.  Also surprised Nagging and I Was Able to Eat Well got into the Top 20 on digital downloads alone

Alright now I have a fucking question for these KBS ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), why the fuck does it look like 2pm is about to perform after them


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

they have broadcasting and audience score as well?

2pm and suju performing last despite not charting =o probs to please the fangirls.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 17, 2010)

kpop will die one day - lets hope that one day is soon :33


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 17, 2010)

ugh i hate this song


----------



## koguryo (Dec 17, 2010)

For a second, while the camera was zoomed out, I thought Heechul was Hangeng


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

what's with kyuhyun's obsession with ugly shades?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 17, 2010)

they need to not wear glasses

looks stupid on them tbh


----------



## koguryo (Dec 17, 2010)

Fucking SNSD


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 17, 2010)

SNSD... they're going to turn into ahjummas one day~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

suju fans already in action.

Ginaheehee Gina Tan
by empressxye
#superjunior on Music Bank today was #delicious, although #somethingaintright about the kchart results.

JiYool_Keyism Seto Kit Lye
How can you still win for Oh? When was that song released anyway?

JiYool_Keyism Seto Kit Lye
Music Bank #somethingaintright and we all know what it is <.<

soflylikeyjh ♡ 이 유 링 • Y L 'ㅂ'
by JiYool_Keyism
IKR WTF #shinee RT @JiYool_Keyism: @soflylikeyjh SOFA KING BIASED I DONT EVEN WANNA START RANTING.

Xhin_HPo7_ELF 씨나젬
@
@bluestargoddess SNSD won again... WTH! #Somethingaintright! SuJu Should've won on Music Bank!

iYWOOKism YY
RT @JOANNAxPIGU: hmm. why Super Junior & SHINee only one song? hmm #somethingaintright

khatez029 keith anne sawal
I dun know what ** wants!..#superjunior #somethingaintright


lol.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 17, 2010)

suju... they're still popular? D:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 17, 2010)

elfs bitching again


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 17, 2010)

netizens always bitch, because they don't have enough drama in their life they feed off other fake drama aka korean music / movie industry, which needs to slow down y'know :S


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

the ones not bitching are going: 'yay music bank put the labels best of the best for suju'.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 17, 2010)

suju needs to y'know... like they... i deno... korea needs some rock bands yo :<


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 17, 2010)

elfs need to stop being crazy bitches

gives a bad name to normal elfs like me


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 17, 2010)

sorry sorry, crazy elfs. 

SNSd should be winning every music daesang this year. girls broke past the 300k mark, a feat not been replicated since DBSK did it 2 years ago.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 17, 2010)

we all crazy in this forum box


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 17, 2010)

wou loves all of suju


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 17, 2010)

we all like sungmin dude


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 17, 2010)

i dont like sungmin


----------



## koguryo (Dec 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orsjmHratcw[/YOUTUBE]

I'm wondering how I missed this during the summer


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

i love this perf.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 17, 2010)

Sungmin is probably my 3'rd fav in Suju after Heechul and Kyu

Anyone wana watch the wanabe version of We got married?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2010)

"We Are Dating?"

They only did a seperate show cuz the ahjummas would go crazy if they heard hey were putting lesbian couples up.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 17, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> "We Are Dating?"
> 
> They only did a seperate show cuz the ahjummas would go crazy if they heard hey were putting lesbian couples up.



 

Atleast i'm not seeing Kevin , something about him and Dongho irritates me. Alexander and Sohyun are pretty funny , I could tolerate .


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2010)

I don know them by name but I know DongHo is the only relatively cute one. xD

Also Mubank ver of Yayaya is superior to normal one by FAR.  Just decreasing a small amount of noise it produced was way better.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 17, 2010)

I only know Sohyun who looks like boom , Alexander the chinese one , Dongho and Kevin because he's Kevin 

That Sica dance still haunts me 

Watched Snsd happy together last night , Sooyoungster  . So glad her hair is becoming normal again


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 17, 2010)

In ecstacy right now. I've been deprived of Henry and Zhoumi for much too long 



Though apparently there are rumours that Sungmin and Eunhyuk are joining the subgroup. I honestly don't know how to feel about this since if it does happen, it'll actually be like all my fav members of SuJu in one group, but I can already see the fandom backlash starting rn just from simple rumours.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 17, 2010)

Noda likes Chinese members?


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 17, 2010)

tbh, I like SJM more than the main unit so yeah, I guess you could say that.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 17, 2010)

I wana adblock your set but I don't have adblock on chrome 

I've never seen Zhoumi with them , is he a vocalist or the dancer?


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 17, 2010)

He's a vocalist.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 17, 2010)

Holy shit, just realized it's a good year for another Wonder Boys Performance.  They can even use the same guys, do it SBS.  I wanna see Kwon-Sungmin-Taemin-Shindong-Seungri sing 2DT and Hoot/Oh/RDR


----------



## Hustler (Dec 17, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> He's a vocalist.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> In ecstacy right now. I've been deprived of Henry and Zhoumi for much too long



I still think if Lauren Lopez played Draco Malfoy in all Harry Potter movies, they would have been 10x better. 



koguryo said:


> Holy shit, just realized it's a good year for another Wonder Boys Performance.  They can even use the same guys, do it SBS.  I wanna see Kwon-Sungmin-Taemin-Shindong-Seungri sing 2DT and Hoot/Oh/RDR



Holy crap do want.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2010)

WAIT 

WAIT

WAIT

MISS A WEREN'T SAYING *"SO SHUT UP BOY"*?

SHUT *OFF*?

WHAT THE HELL JYP


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

LOL.

jyp confirmed for bad engrish!

speaking of which i was gonna compile the companies and rank their kpop english or something.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 17, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> WAIT
> 
> WAIT
> 
> ...


i for one am not surprised in the least


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2010)

Haha that would be awesome.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvFPxV4JJhU[/YOUTUBE]

Great vocal choices. I thought I was scarred of boy groups doing ballads like this after the 2pm massacre of my ears last year.   

And I understand the AS Rookie thing now, it was so they could put Lizzy in the group since she's technically a rookie even though her group isn't. XD

Also, Taemin is such a pretty girl.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2010)

Okay, I was convinced that Kurt and Blaine running while holding hands was the gayest thing I'd ever known to be shown on TV.

But Kwanghee/Kikwang/Key trio just took that honor right away. >_>

It was SO ADORABLE but I totally couldn't stop imagining all of them making out right after.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

Nude, did you see the 2pm ver of Magic Girl tho? I think that takes the cake lol.

also in case you missed it in the past 10 pages or so, Yongseo's gonna compose and write their own duet.


----------



## Alien (Dec 17, 2010)

OH NO HE DIDN'T!


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2010)

I know I saw.  ;_____;  Either way I'm going to look forward to it, considering the amount of talent they both have as a couple platonic friends who happen to be on a show that forces them together.

Also, SM needs to make a choice with Suju.  They did NOT look happy. :/


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 17, 2010)

i have no clue what we're talking about


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2010)

There needs to be a gif of Gyuri's "wtf r u doin" face from waiting room.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

the pic akp chose?

i think that was from their debut?


----------



## Alien (Dec 17, 2010)

Big lunch for such a small girl


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn I missed the performances, will go watch.


> WAIT
> 
> WAIT
> 
> ...



I saw this on the SimonandMartina's MM, I was shocked too. Shut off boy? What is he an android?


----------



## koguryo (Dec 17, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> the pic akp chose?
> 
> i think that was from their debut?



That makes a lot more sense, I don't really know these guys except that one of them likes Seungyeon and another likes Jiyoon


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

Alien said:


> OH NO HE DIDN'T!



this got posted somewhere.



> Tweet: "Ke The original members together! Preparation was fun, the performance was fun too^^ The hugging scene.. was a parody from Secret Garden Kekekeke We could only think of this idea.. Sorry Keke


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2010)

Alien said:


> Big lunch for such a small girl



The Ho needs to keep her energy up.

I hope Infinites comeback is well recieved, boy groups really have it tough these days.


----------



## Alien (Dec 17, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> this got posted somewhere.



I feel slightly better now. He still gonna die tho



Ennoea said:


> The Ho needs to keep her energy up.





I actually typed something similar while i was typing my post but i decided to remove it

I approve of "The Ho" nickname btw


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 17, 2010)

infinite

what horrible hair

they better come out with something good, i didn't like she's back or dashi dorawa


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

^ i'm hoping for something good or at least something that gets them popular, they didn't manage to gain a lot of popularity (tho same could be said for a lot of the other new guy groups)

tho they'll be competing against mblaq sooo


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 17, 2010)

is mblaq popular?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2010)

If only Magic Girl was a fun or decent song that I could enjoy the parody, unfortunately the song sucks.



> is mblaq popular?



I thought Mblaq wasn't but out of the rookie male groups Mblaq have done well enough.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 17, 2010)

magic girl is better than aing imo

also new ava


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> is mblaq popular?



idkr. I remb seeing them beat shinee in a popularity poll or something but it's from quite a while back already.

but none of their songs have got any real impact on me so far.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2010)

Aing is bad tho, Magic Girl is fine but it lacks everything a parody song needs. Maybe the performance just needed Kwon and Sungjong.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I thought Mblaq wasn't but out of the rookie male groups Mblaq have done well enough.


i never hear anyone talk about them



Rain's Angel said:


> idkr. I remb seeing them beat shinee in a popularity poll or something but it's from quite a while back already.
> 
> but none of their songs have got any real impact on me so far.


yeah obviously that's pre lucifer



Ennoea said:


> Aing is bad tho, Magic Girl is fine but it lacks everything a parody song needs. Maybe the performance just needed Kwon and Sungjong.


i just think orange caramel needs to go away and just keep coming out with after school stuff

or gahee's solo stuff


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

I like Raina's Solo on the Aing Mini. and the ballad-like one.

tho i'm more curious on where Pledis is hiding Bekah.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2010)

> i never hear anyone talk about them



The sales of Y were higher than stuff from others tho, but yeah they don't garner much interest.



> tho i'm more curious on where Pledis is hiding Bekah



Im more curious is that they can actually hide Bekah, the only place big enough is the grand canyon you know cuz she's a big girl and stuff...I know crap joke, I'll just go back to the corner and put on the idiot hat.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

meh from what I heard from a few friends, they only really know MBLAQ as Rain's proteges or something. oh and Dara's Bro is in it.

aside from that they never really listen to mblaq's songs or pay much attention to them so i can't judge their popularity.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2010)

Man I love the little dance they do towards the end of Banana, the retarded camera man needs to stop zooming out so much.

Seobb killing the starting note from Hoot as always and looking sexy as hell too.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Man I love the little dance they do towards the end of Banana, the retarded camera man needs to stop zooming out so much.
> 
> Seobb killing the starting note from Hoot as always and looking sexy as hell too.



Agreed. :ho

Also, I'm now composing my own work for Seohyun that will kick Yonghwa's ass.

It's called "Hey There Seohyun" and it goes

Hey there Seohyun 
what's it like in Seoulll City
You're 9000 miles away
but girl on mubank you looked pretty
i watched only youuuu
yonghwas not female enough for youuu
get that, he's a duuuude


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 17, 2010)

raina needs more face time in after school

it feels like they're trying to make up for the other members since others were in OC


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2010)

Heres some help cara:

Seohyun you know girls come from venus oooh
And girls like you really don't like penus oohh

Thank god I hit the next rank, most of the 07ers I know hit this years ago, I don't feel like fail anymore, reps for everyone


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 17, 2010)

about time enn


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Heres some help cara:
> 
> Seohyun you know girls come from venus oooh
> And girls like you really don't like penus oohh
> ...



*is from 07 and probably a ton lower in rep*


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah but look at my hideous post count. Joongki is on his way to your CP RA.

So Secret changed their song's name to Magic? About time.

We were discussing best pout in Kpop, Junhyung probably wins it, he's always pouting like a baby.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 17, 2010)

i like high post counts

mine is so low


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn Kyu and his note in My Everything, thats what they should be doing in SM Ballad!!!

Surprised Oh took no 1, would have expected 2AM to take since their song was more popular, they probably counted online voting aswell I guess. Anyway the year end special was great.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2010)

enno i honestly keep getting distracted about replying because gyuri is so gorgeous in your sig


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 17, 2010)

someone with a seohyun ava started following me on tumblr

cara is that you


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2010)

nope, i don't have tumblr


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 17, 2010)

hm

well either way it was random as fuck


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

oh that was me.

cause I just got tumblr.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 17, 2010)

ah

well i followed back and stuff


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

sooo.

some guy told me that facebook pages show international popularity for a group (according to the list he complied snsd was #11). same guy accused snsd of winning all their awards on album hoarding and has 2pm in his top 10 most talented groups.

yet claims to be neutral and objective in his view.

oh how i love delusional stans X_X.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 17, 2010)

>2pm talented


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2010)

lol

effectively compiling facebook fan pages is like trying to get seohyun to speak informally.

it ain't that easy, brah.

considering facebook allows all pages to be fanmade in contrast to Korea where they make it more official, there could be 40,000 pages made with 10 fans each in contrast to one page with 20,000 members.


----------



## Alien (Dec 17, 2010)

Why is such a large percentage of KPOP fans, you know, insane ?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 17, 2010)

well you have to be a little insane to be into kpop


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2010)

> same guy accused snsd of winning all their awards on album hoarding and has 2pm in his top 10 most talented groups.



All the fanclubs album hoard, you can't bitch about it just because someone else did it better, im looking at you ELF. Lol at 2PM.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 17, 2010)

Enno, you give out the best reps


----------



## Hustler (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 17, 2010)

Alien said:


> Why is such a large percentage of KPOP fans, you know, insane ?


Every fandom needs its stans. Otherwise it's not a fandom.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2010)

...what the hell is up with Kikwang in that.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2010)

Lol okay Shawols now think that Shinee are "underrated", im gonna shoot some bitches soon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2010)

...I should bitch about Shawols but I give up on them and instead I'm going to continue watching Sugar Rush


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2010)

I wouldn't say SHINee is underrated. It's just that they kinda screwed themselves over by only appealing to noona fans.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2010)

Wait isn't Sugar rush that creppy drama where that girl obsessed with her best friend?



> I wouldn't say SHINee is underrated. It's just that they kinda screwed themselves over by only appealing to noona fans



Underused is probably the only thing I can give them. SM doesn't know what to do with them and has screwed them somewhat by concentrating solely to the noona fanbase.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 17, 2010)

Sugar Rush was actually a guilty pleasure of mine when I was younger.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2010)

Sugar Rush was every male teenagers guilty pleasure, it was watched in anticipation with their pants down.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Wait isn't Sugar rush that creppy drama where that girl obsessed with her best friend?



 it's not creepy though.  



Undercovermc said:


> Sugar Rush was actually a guilty pleasure of mine when I was younger.



I wish we had it over here when it came out.  I would have learned not to become obsessed with straight girls.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Sugar Rush was every male teenagers guilty pleasure, it was watched in anticipation with their pants down.



Boys will be boys.



NudeShroom said:


> I wish we had it over here when it came out.  I would have learned not to become obsessed with straight girls.



I'm surprised that there wasn't an American remake. Perhaps they thought that it was too controversial to market to teenagers at the time.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2010)

I remember a few scenes where Kimberley is kinda scary, tho I did watch it years ago.

Oh man RM, "Jamaica"


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I'm surprised that there wasn't an American remake. Perhaps they thought that it was too controversial to market to teenagers at the time.



The US is to SK as Europe is to the US.   Some things just don't fly.  Girl on girl here has to be hot bisexual chicks for ratings



Ennoea said:


> I remember a few scenes where Kimberley is kinda scary, tho I did watch it years ago.
> 
> Oh man RM, "Jamaica"



BOB MARLEY

and yeah the episode where she thinks about drugging sugar is funny yet sorta crosses a line


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2010)

> and yeah the episode where she thinks about drugging sugar is funny yet sorta crosses a line



Its somewhat understandable and accurate I guess.



> Some things just don't fly. Girl on girl here has to be hot bisexual chicks for ratings



What about L word? Ever seen it? But yeah otherwise most of the stations use confused sexual feelings as a tool for two girls to get it on, especially CW shows. 

Jihyo is nearing Hyori's level in terms of her acid tongue, "If you're gonna kneel use both legs"


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2010)

Haha L Word was just slightly melodramatic for me and 15 years ahead of what I look for. xD

Also oh my god parts of that episode were pretty funny.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

Jaesuk is just awesome, dude comes up up with such great ways to hide.

Haha on the other hand is the type that in the end would go celebrate with the money he won by betrayal and be poisoned for his traitorous actions. Lol at Gwang Soo being sexually harassed at the endXD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 18, 2010)

No more Monday couple D:


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

It will be lulzy. Jihyo expected better from her man.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Alien (Dec 18, 2010)

The orchestra totally ruined the song ffs. Doesn't sound right

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFHZEKhaOsc&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## koguryo (Dec 18, 2010)

This is nice[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceMG8WKwTI4[/YOUTUBE]

Oh and new set


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Dec 18, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


>


----------



## koguryo (Dec 18, 2010)

Holy shit, my Korean History class(online) was talking about traditional music and dance this week, some people mentioned K-pop.  I've never had an easier topic to reply to.

Edit: Forgot to mention I'm the youngest in the class at 20


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

whats the average age in the class?


----------



## koguryo (Dec 18, 2010)

I think late 20's-early 30's, it's an online class with one of the military colleges so a lot of military and retired military take online classes

I'm pretty sure underaged tits(Jiyeon) can kick my ass, I was only paying half-attention but I'm pretty sure she just broke a large stack of bricks.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

ah i see

people dont talk about kpop much?


----------



## koguryo (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, we all usually have to discuss pretty serious shit so hearing Kpop talk from them somewhat surprised me


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

ah cause i know a lot of people really dont even listen to kpop over there

of the 10 koreans or people who live in korea that i know only you and one other listen to kpop


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 18, 2010)

apparently it's ss501's 5th year anniversary.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

is ss501 even together still?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 18, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> is ss501 even together still?



idk they claim they are but they're all under different companies now.

tomorrow's inki is kinda like an end year special as well, suju, shinee, etc. all performing


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

that's gonna be really odd

how do they plan to release the music?

what will it be released under?


----------



## Jeff (Dec 18, 2010)

I doubt anything will be released in the near future.  If they do collab they'd have to use the same company to release it, but I wonder if they prepared these clauses in their contracts with their companies


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

apparently they have an album planned for next year

also never watching any perf of dear mom ever again. seeing fany like that is too much ;A;


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2010)

Bahahha!! never seen a Korean with facial hair other than G.o


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice set Jeff.



> Question 3. “Did you ever have a senior or junior you hated?”
> Answer: O
> 
> Soyeon: “When we first debuted, other girl groups started telling us about a certain senior that didn’t help out a lot and was just overall mean. Like the rumors, the senior acted negatively towards us.”



Ohh I wonder who it is? 2PM lol

@Tendou: Kpop is about as big as any other pop industry in terms of actual audience, lets be honest most people ignore 90% of pop music and in a country like Korea where work, life and drinking comes first you wouldn't expect your average Joe to really care. Yes you'll watch your occasional MV on tv, but other than that only school and college kids have enough spare time to really follow it. From what I've read Kpop makes up about 30-35% of the Korean music industry, most Koreans prefer ballads, trot or american music.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha wow.  Maybe, but 2pm and T-ara debuted about the same time range.  xD

It would have to be someone who debuted 2008 or earlier...


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Ohh I wonder who it is?



Gyuri ofcourse


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

wait where's that from


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

A senior? Its probably a musician and not an idol. I can only think of Kim Gura..


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2010)

You really hate Gura don't you?  

Hyosung's smile?  What bitches!!! I love her smile!!





I wonder who out of Me , Cara , Eno or Tendou will go on a Korean killing spree first?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

it's between you and cara

your biases are in wgm after all


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

Hara and Hyori have gum smiles too and were criticised for them, impossible fucking standards


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 18, 2010)

Well for now I can survive with imagining that Yonghwa has had a long term relationship with Jo Kwon for the past eight months.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

i wonder how leo copes


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2010)

Nude:  Where did that come from?

Can't a girl look friking happy?!?!? FMD!! 

I'm going on a Korean bashing spree if they mention anyone from Kara . YJS for president  .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

Lol on Omona in the article about the sunbae who is horrible to Tara:



> i would guess tayeon for sure my best friends uncle directed snsds Hoot video and he said she was a real bitch and a bully
> 
> but i don't know her so i won't judge


----------



## Alien (Dec 18, 2010)

Hyosung is an uglier version of IU but she has bigger boobs. Everyone who bashes her will have to deal with me

There's nothing wrong with gum smiles, IU had it too before she got her teeth fixed.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

omona is full of idiots

but if korea starts bashing gahee or sohee

oh lord fire will rain down upon them and their souls will burn in hell for all eternity


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i wonder how leo copes



The amount of skinship that goes in that "fake" relationship  .

I'm not jealous or anything but Khuntoria seems more of a fling compared to Goguma where they took their time and seem to be actually in love .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh LEO run, Cara is summouning Godzilla to attack you right now, get out of the house and RUN!!!


----------



## Alien (Dec 18, 2010)

HYOSUNG & IU FIGHTING


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> omona is full of idiots
> 
> but if korea starts bashing gahee or sohee
> 
> oh lord fire will rain down upon them and their souls will burn in hell for all eternity



quoting cause last post



Hustler said:


> The amount of skinship that goes in that "fake" relationship  .
> 
> I'm not jealous or anything but Khuntoria seems more of a fling compared to Goguma where they took their time and seem to be actually in love .



yeah i agree mostly. but both yongseo and khuntoria seem very fake to me.

where as with adam couple i see actual chemistry


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2010)

Lol Cara neg soon 

But it's true though , I hope it's just a fling 

Tendou : Kwon is gay


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

Gahee has been bashed because of her thing with Yoochun. Meh it coems with the territory, better to not bother with silly fangirls.

The only thing Kwon has had any chemistry with in WGM is a banana.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 18, 2010)

*gathers all dupes for full force*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Lol Cara neg soon
> 
> But it's true though , I hope it's just a fling
> 
> Tendou : Kwon is gay


and yet he has more chemistry with gain than the yongseo or khuntoria couples



Ennoea said:


> Gahee has been bashed because of her thing with Yoochun. Meh it coems with the territory, better to not bother with silly fangirls.


well yeah i know that

but cassies are just retards and if they bash gahee i can just go "HOWS DBSK DOING OH WAIT THEY BROKE UP"


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> *gathers all dupes for full force*


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 18, 2010)

Jo Kwon could have chemistry with a comb, the guy is full of personality so I think it's hard not to love him.  

In the end no matter how ridiculous WGM gets, I'm pretty sure all the partners end up becoming good friends because they're forced into each others lives.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The only thing Kwon has had any chemistry with in WGM is a banana.





Tendou Souji said:


> and yet he has more chemistry with gain than the yongseo or khuntoria couples



I don't see it tbh . 

I see more chemistry between the other two


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

At some point all the girls we stan have been bashed (except for Angel Seobb). IU's turn is up next, the guys will soon turn her in to the next Yoona.

Kwon and Ga-in are friends for life, you can see the connection they share is probably stronger than one some couples share. But its not physical whatsoever, with Goguma Im not sure yet but Khuntoria are doing it like rabbits.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 18, 2010)

GODDAMMIT I CAN'T DO IT TO YOO JAESUK.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Khuntoria are doing it like rabbits.



 

Wait till some cunt slays Gyuri 

Darkwolf


----------



## Alien (Dec 18, 2010)

Please don't mention IU and Yoona in the same sentence. It's revolting

Almost as bad as mentioning Hyoyeon.











....














Yeah i said it


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 18, 2010)

Alien said:


> Please don't mention IU and Yoona in the same sentence. It's revolting
> 
> Almost as bad as mentioning Hyoyeon.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2010)

Alien said:


> Please don't mention IU and Yoona in the same sentence. It's revolting
> 
> Almost as bad as mentioning Hyoyeon.
> 
> ...


There are plenty of Hyo stans around , you might wana watch what yo say 

Hate on Yuri aswell while you're at it

That's fucking boss!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

hyoyeon and yoona are my top snsd biases


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

Were there any special stages on MuCore?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2010)

This would make a nice set


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

Yuri be looking good. In b4 Hust calls her a dirty pirate hooker.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 18, 2010)

^i only count eight, unacceptable.


----------



## Alien (Dec 18, 2010)

Yuri is overrated imo. Don't really understand all the fuzz that here and Yoona get.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

Seobb is probably in the girls washroom peeking over cubicles.

Other than to Taewoo, it doesn't seem like Yuri is any more popular than the rest of them. Yuri is okay, the WAAAH won me over.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2010)

Alien said:


> Yuri is overrated imo. Don't really understand all the fuzz that here and Yoona get.



You're fucking awesome!!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

yoona is literally what koreans look for in a girl

i thought everyone knew that


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm okay with all of them pretty much.  I just think Yuri is really more insecure than she lets on and people take it the wrong way.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> yoona is literally what koreans look for in a girl
> 
> i thought everyone knew that



Isn't Taengo more popular than Yoona?

She's like the ideal perfect Korean girl IMO!


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 18, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> yoona is literally what koreans look for in a girl
> 
> i thought everyone knew that



Link to Noda's perfect post


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

no yoona is far and above the favorite

taengoo is more popular among intl-sones


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 18, 2010)

yeah, it's hard to rank internationally 

white people (though they make like 5% of international fandom) love Sunny & Hyo


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2010)

Really??

I always thought Tae was the most popular amongst Snsd , bare idols . Hm she got the most cheers amongst the citizens 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CLLlJGOJp8&feature=recentu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

Yoona has kind of taken the crown from Song Hye Ko as Koreas perfect girl, but obviously fans have their own opinions. Imo Tiffany is better since Yoona is way too thin.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

fany is least popular in korea


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2010)

This aswell even though it doesn't really say much

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lQhNT6YgeQ&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

Tae is the girl with the type of persona Koreans love. Its better not to pay attention to ideal girl stuff, they change like the season.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2010)

Stupid Snsd makes guys indecisive 

Kara jjang


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

Why choose one when you can like them all?

And we all know the best is Jessica


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2010)

Only happens with certain groups , sofar it's just Kara , Beast and Infinite .

Always manages to be a member who annoys me


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 18, 2010)

That gif is just so


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

So cute...


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2010)

Sicany , SooTae , YoonYul , Suhyo and forever alone


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

jeti forever


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

> Sicany , SooTae , YoonYul , Suhyo and forever alone



You mean Yongseo:ho


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

Activity time, since its nearing the end of the year anyone want to do a top 10 single/album of the year list?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 18, 2010)

i'm gonna do a top 10 of couples that need to burn


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

oh oh oh

soheechul and yoochun/gahee can burn


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

We can do a list of people we hated this year if you want:33


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 18, 2010)

lol

how about top 5 best and worst couples (whether actually romantic, fake, gay, never even look at each other, whatever)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

top couples

1. me x sohee x gahee
2. cara x seobb
3. leo x vic x jina
4. enn x gyuri
5. jokwon x gain (cause i actually like this couple)


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

Worst:

TaecxYoona
MinhoxYuri 
TaecxJessica 
JessicaxGrope Pervert
Kim GuraxFried Chicken

Best:

Goguma (I can't help it Cara)
JihyoxGary
JonghyunxShin Se Kyung 
Simon DxLady Jane
SunnyxHyomin

And obviously:

Leotoria
CurHee
GyEno
Carob
NodaxAll the guys with abs


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

inb4 cara calls enn a traitor


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't see why Cara couldn't start a harem with Goguma


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 18, 2010)

*Best:*

1. Gary x Ji Hyo - Monday couple was probably the most believable love line I've seen, starting off awkward yet sweet, but not taken entirely seriously.  It ended up always being more fun to watch, and never was a pain in the ass to wait through.  

2. Sunny x Hyomin (SuByung) - Fucking hilarious, and probably was one of the best parts of IY before Sunny was shipped off, and even then Hyomin still called for her desperately. 

3. Jong Hyun x Shin Se Kyung - Jonghyun is a sexy guy, got a sexy chick, and probably deserves it.  Haters gonna hate, but this chick probably gets serenaded every other night.  

4. Taewoo x Yuri - I like how adamant he was about her.  I think she honestly really came to like him (though not exactly romantically) and probably opened her up to possibilities that guys don't need to look like Minho to be suitable.
(can't think of much more haha)

*Worst:*

1. Taecyeon x Yoona - ...I don't even have to say that much about it.  The most forced bullcrap ever that eventually tarnished the show and ruined it.  

2. SNSD x 2pm (in general) - Don't even get me started, it was cute when Idol Army did it, but oh god Gayo Dejun lead to the most bullshit pairings ever.

3. Joong Ki x Ji Hyo - Get your own woman, man.  Gary was there first, stop creeping up on her. 

*Other:*

Goguma - *NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL NOT REAL *


----------



## Alien (Dec 18, 2010)

AlienX IU's mom 4ever


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

lol at the goguma


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 18, 2010)

forgot to add Joongki and jihyo to worst >(


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

> 2. SNSD x 2pm (in general) - Don't even get me started, it was cute when Idol Army did it, but oh god Gayo Dejun lead to the most bullshit pairings ever.



This so much. Khun and Seobb were kinda cute but the rest were just awful.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh, I didn't mind the dance scene that involved Yuri/Junho Wooyoung/Taeyeon Khun/Seo

It was that shit MBC did with the saturday night fever skit or whatever


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

Everytime JoongKi romances Jihyo I take out a pen and paper and start writing notes. The guy is pretty damn good, too cheesy but still a complete pro. Jihyo however is the wrong girl for him.



> AlienX IU's mom 4ever



I don't even want to know how you'd abuse the position of step father


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

you know

i just wish korea would stop trying to force couples


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't mind fake idol couples too much, when they play off each other or shamelessly flirt alittle. TaecxYoona were just so forced and on top of it really uninteresting together, it was embarrassing to watch.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

it just reminds me of those relatives who try to hook you up every single time you see them


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 18, 2010)

this is EPIC...Jiyoung's dad talked to me on KH ...


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 18, 2010)

Did he approve of you possibly fathering his grandchildren?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 18, 2010)

lol should i ask that lol..
Jing is still young..but


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 18, 2010)

Either way, you can ask him for their dorm address.

And when you're there, just go straight to Seungyeon.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

oh and i can go grab the perfect alien we call goo hara


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll take Nicole, because she'll have Seohyun's number saved.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

cara's endgame is always seobb

while i just grab what i can


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 18, 2010)

I wonder, has anyone here actually learned a full kpop dance and how many?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

i know me and kog know quite a few

idk about anyone else

but everyone knows the mister dance


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

Lets all go there and have ourselves a party:ho

I know plenty of dances, except for the super hard ones like Soom and Mirotic.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 18, 2010)

lolol you guys


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 18, 2010)

lol my friend learned like one minute of Lucifer and then gave up


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 18, 2010)

lol I shall teach your friend xD


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 18, 2010)

omg Ichi you actually know all of Lucifer?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 18, 2010)

yus i do ^^

thats the only one i learn the whole song ( beside KARA ) lol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2010)

lucifer is easier than it looks


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 18, 2010)

I nominated Lucifer for the best choreo in 2010


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

Kpop lulz awards:

-*Worst acting in an MV:* CL at the beginning of Go Away.
-*Worst (stupid) outfit choice:* Man bra from Ukiss's Shut Up.
-*Worst Hairstyle:* Key in Lucifer.
-*Worst use of English in a song:* "Make a love baby" Beast, Beautiful.
-*Worst dance:* 2PM's I'll Be Back, running on the spot dance.
-*Biggest bitch in a Kpop MV:* Girl who dumps Junhyung in Beautiful because he broke his arm.
-*Biggest Jailbait this year:* Jiyeon and her underage boobs.
-*Sexiest Dance move:* Hyori's pulling up her shirt in CCBB.
-*Worst live performances:* SS501 Co-Ed
-*Silliest lyrics in a Kpop song:* T-ara Yayayaya SUPA NOVA
-*Dumbest MV:* JYJ Ayy Girl. Wait what does FF graphics have to do with the song?
-*Most random thing in an MV:* Monkey playing guitar in Turn it Up by TOP.
-*Biggest scandal in Kpop:* Jonghyun isn't a virgin or gay, in fact he's getting some great ass.
-*LolWUT? Award:* Did CL just kill a person in Go Away because he wanted to break up with her? Korean girls be crazy!!!!
-*Dumbest Kpop fans:* This is a hard one but ELF's butthurt over the last few days made them pip everyone else to the top.
-*Most annoying fans:* Blackjacks, shut up you party poopers and no 2ne1 songs are just as shallow.
-*Most obvious lesbian in Kpop:* Ukiss
-*Best guy dressed as a girl:* Kevin, Ukiss.
-*Idol that carries the most dead weight:* Chanmi Co-ed.
-*Someone call the police on him/her award:* "Do You know me?" No she doesn't, rape whistle, use it girl. Eli UKiss Shut Up.
-*Most random out of context scene in an MV:* AS Bang. Wait they were doing cheerleading moves so why are they in a meadow all of a sudden? Did we miss something?
-*Most homoerotic MV:* Ukiss Shut Up (damn these boys are cleaning up)
-*What did he just say in the MV? award:* AS Bang's starting: "He hee Do you know Bob that goes to work, what he just like". WTH does this mean?!!
-*The idol from who's ass the sun shines out of:* Gyuri


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 18, 2010)

I would do my own but that's so goddamn accurate.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

Cara you don't have to do the same awards, you can make up your own lulzy awards. You know you want to award Seobb something


----------



## koguryo (Dec 18, 2010)

*Most Homoerotic MV this year:* Homme's 'I Was Able to Eat Well'
*Idols who also wanted to star in that MV:* U-Kiss and Jokwon


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 18, 2010)

omg the award for Bang is so right on


----------



## Alien (Dec 18, 2010)

Loooool your ava


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 18, 2010)

*Sluttiest Dance Move Award*: Rain's shirt disentegration in "Love Song"
*MR You Just Have to See to Believe Award*: Co ed (Kwanghaeng)
*Most WTF Superpower Award*: Angel pimp reiatsu crush in SM Ballads Miss You MV


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 19, 2010)

*Best MV of 2010:* Irreversible - Ga-in

fuck gaga, she should learn from nega how to produce quality MVs.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 19, 2010)

*Best Booty-shaking without booty, but at least they don't have 16 year old booty-shaking:* HAM - So Sexy

*Best 16 year-old "booty-shaking"*: Jiyoung from KARA


----------



## Alien (Dec 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I don't even want to know how you'd abuse the position of step father



Watch La Blue Girl, you'll have an idea of what i'm going to do then.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2010)

> fuck gaga, she should learn from nega how to produce quality MVs.



Eugh Alejandro had one of the dumbest MV's I've ever seen, ffs she was wearing a bra made out of guns.


----------



## rice (Dec 19, 2010)

*-Best everything aka perfect award: *Gummy


----------



## koguryo (Dec 19, 2010)

*Best Mothers on current Hello Baby:* Jiyeon and Hwayoung
*Lil Bitch:* Moon Mason


----------



## koguryo (Dec 19, 2010)

IU won the Mutizen

She looked like she was about to break down


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 19, 2010)

IU deserves it...congratz to IU <3


----------



## Jeff (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice set Ichi


----------



## Alien (Dec 19, 2010)

koguryo said:


> IU won the Mutizen
> 
> She looked like she was about to break down



It looked like she had tears in her eyes during good day 

can i watch Inkigayo somewhere ?

Edit: mutizen is Inkigayo right ?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 19, 2010)

Man of the year : Yoo Jae Suk
Masters degree in English : Beast / Miss A
Best example of hard work pays off : Kara
Cheap alternatives to stardom : 2pm
Find of the year : Infinite 
Best troll : Shin Se Kyung
Show of the year : Running man


----------



## koguryo (Dec 19, 2010)

Watching Running Man right now, Siwon's reactions are hilarious


----------



## Alien (Dec 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FY0UYnzGQrE[/YOUTUBE]

Nicole tackle hugged her


----------



## Jeff (Dec 19, 2010)

That's my Nicole.

Always busting people's asses


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 19, 2010)

2pm performed in korean on music japan


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 19, 2010)

^ they'll never break japan if they don't try with japanese.

(aka why big bang flopped)

also why does taec like to show his chest show much? boy, try getting some defined abs first before doing that now cause you look so desperate.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 19, 2010)

well i think that was more of a random perf rather than them promoting a single

regardless i dont think they'll do well in japan


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 19, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> ^ they'll never break japan if they don't try with japanese.
> 
> (aka why big bang flopped)
> 
> also why does taec like to show his chest show much? boy, try getting some defined abs first before doing that now cause you look so desperate.



wait big bang flopped in japan i thought they did ok


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 19, 2010)

^ compared to Tohoshinki, SNSD and Kara, not really.

They took a year to sell 100k copies of their album, Kara took like 1/2 weeks.

Kara/SNSD are doing okay. Doing well would be DBSK level imo.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 19, 2010)

doing good is dbsk level (doing excellent is arashi level which was double dbsk's stuff)

kara/snsd are doing decent

it's not that hard to sell 100k copies in japan compared to korea


----------



## Jeff (Dec 19, 2010)

2PM won't make it, not from what I've gathered so far here.  Then again, you don't have to sing to make it big in Japan.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 19, 2010)

well jeff 2pm isnt an established group like momusu so their inability to sing will be their downfall


----------



## Jeff (Dec 19, 2010)

They aren't that bad though.

They sound better than some Japanese groups already.  Except when they were in that JYP Nation video, it is obvious where the gaps are.  It's highly possible 2AM could make it depending on their concept.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 19, 2010)

2am would be able to make it pretty easily

but they'd have to do something other than ballads from time to time


----------



## Jeff (Dec 19, 2010)

Some sort of dance.

Dances don't have to be THAT good either.

I feel that the best group who could make it might be U-KISS


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 19, 2010)

dances aren't important in japan, in fact they really dont care about dances, they care about the songs

and u-kiss is a horrible group imo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 19, 2010)

2am has that general appeal unlike other male groups imo. SuJu, SHINee, 2PM, SS501, etc. are more dependent on their female fanbase compared to 2am.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 19, 2010)

you mean how it can be viewed as a normal group rather than a bunch of idols grouped together to try and attract as many females as possible?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2010)

BLERRRGHHHHHHHHH!!!!

2PM you're making yourselves in to a joke, basically depending on cheap thrills.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 19, 2010)

that implies that they hadn't already turned themselves into jokes


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2010)

Im surprised IU won, I thought Sistar were topping all the charts? But congrats to her, the girl's come pretty far since Marshmallow.


Exile were hilarious, netizens need to stfu.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Im surprised IU won, I thought Sistar were topping all the charts? But congrats to her, the girl's come pretty far since Marshmallow.



Sistar were #2 on most charts, blocked by IU.

yeah tendou that was what I meant.

Could've applied to Big Bang but you know, I feel they would be more successful if both GD and Top could be bothered to learn Japanese. The two most popular members refusing to learn the language kinda screwed their Japan promos. 2AM should do decent if they work hard in learning the language.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't see many of the male groups hitting it too big, JE will screw them all. I would like Beast to do well tho, and I really hope they do.


So cute lol.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 19, 2010)

^ inb4 nude negs you/kills yonghwa


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2010)

Anyone watch GTop performance on Inki? They both look like crap, GD's hair was just awful.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 19, 2010)

I only care for the perf they have with Park Bom <3

but aside from that yeah they look awful.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 19, 2010)

Top's hair is stupid so were most of his facial expressions.  I really hope that isn't what Big Bang's gonna sound like when they come back.  I'm also really hoping Big Bang comes out with songs that are like their Japanese singles.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 19, 2010)

Alien said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FY0UYnzGQrE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Nicole tackle hugged her



Forget oppas, NO ONE IS SAFE.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2010)

I hope these are the concepts that were thrown away because they're embarrassing. Im fearing that this stuff will be similar to what the release on their album, and not their Japanese stuff. I want "Hear your voice" kind of stuff rather than generic electro with repetitive/shallow lyrics.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 19, 2010)

ugh generic electro crap.

that's basically YG 2010 (except Gummy)

I'm not having high hopes for their comeback already.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 19, 2010)

Top and G-Dragon can write good songs but sometimes they just go in the wrong direction.  One of my favorite songs by Big Bang was written by Top, at least I think he's the one that wrote it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ_ayLb5UhE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I don't see many of the male groups hitting it too big, JE will screw them all. I would like Beast to do well tho, and I really hope they do.


JE didn't screw DBSK over, they've really only cockblocked w-inds. and w-inds. is still immensely popular and does very good.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 19, 2010)

lol i forgot what i was responding to earlier when my ipod died...

but i think i was gonna say that I think GD and TOP are trying too hard with how they look lately.  They're not exactly bad artists, they just have a horrible focus lately >_>


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 19, 2010)

d.i.s.c.o is officially one of the worst songs to have stuck in your head


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2010)

But that song is awesome with its awesome chorus.

GD is a decent songwriter, Heartbreaker was one of my favourites Kpop albums from last year. I still trust YG and BB, fingers crossed but please no more pimp fluffy hats GD, I really hate faux gangster shit.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 19, 2010)

SAAAY THAT YOU ALWAYS LOVE MEEEEE

always gets stuck in my head.

Also, I was curious about the prior development of SNSD and ran across this, actually a really interesting read.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2010)

I read that before, Im really interested in this kind of stuff, especially about members that never made it to a group. JYP's process would probably be the most interesting to read.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I read that before, Im really interested in this kind of stuff, especially about members that never made it to a group. JYP's process would probably be the most interesting to read.



"Guess how much pot I've smoked today, and I'll accept ya."


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2010)

Kibum;_;

The mv still is creepy to me, its like some male alternate Stepfordville.

Seriously Nude I've seen some JYP audtions and there are ultra talented folk who get rejected. I smell something fishy in how he chooses trainees.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 19, 2010)

makes me miss all of them 


though I just noticed, Eunhyuk has some hugeass fish eyes


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 19, 2010)

eunhyuk has always had fisheyes


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 19, 2010)

Ugh.  Netizens don't like the fake SooTae apparently.



> 45. “Girl’s Talk” – KARA : (166,185)



Ugh.  Netizens don't like the fake SooTae apparently.



> 49. “Gee” – Shoujo Jidai : (130,145)


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2010)

I thought Ikimonogakari passed one million already? Anyway congrats to both SNSD and Kara, for rookies they did pretty damn well.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 19, 2010)

if it did it wasn't within the time that they use for the oricon yearly charts


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 19, 2010)

Radio is on ^^


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 19, 2010)

Lmao I have a protege.

But yeah for rookies those numbers aren't anything to sneeze at.  Now if both groups get ORIGINAL Jpop songs then hopefully it may actually doubles so actual Jsone will actually feel special.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2010)

Yonghwa does the worst impression of Vic I've seen

Yonghwa loudspeaker to CNBlue's Jonghyun: What are you doing right now?
Jonghyun: Lying in my underwear
Seohyun: AAAHHH Why would anyone do that?

Seohyun's reaction was priceless


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 19, 2010)

I loved that scene.  

Also, was doing my sister a favor so while I was at her house I was once again watching Kpop videos. :ho  

I never realized how evil Kara was in Wanna.   Also, the summary for GD's Heartbreaker was talking about how it was a mix of Wutang Clan and Right Round, sorta wtf.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2010)

Heartbreaker and Wutang? Just no.

Wanna was kinda creepy. The MV showed breaking and entering, damaging a persons property and causing grevious bodily harm to your victim. I guess Korea wasn't paying attention because if they think Rain running on the street is giving a bad example, then Wanna which plays like a tutorial for "Revenge on oppa for not liking you" isn't exactly what you want girls to watch. Not forgetting the fact that the guy looked way too old Jiyoung lol, another criminal offence.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 19, 2010)

Not to mention Gyuri was being a creeper on the guy, and she should have realized that he had fallen and was unable to react.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 19, 2010)

That article was an interesting read indeed .

Soyeon


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 19, 2010)

SNSD would be vocally epic if it still had Chan Mi and Soyeon.

It would be strange, Taeyeon wouldn't have as many solos as she normally would, because her and Soyeon are pretty much on the same level.  Chan Mi makes me think more of Tiffany, however.

edit:  I would totally love a duet ost song between Soyeon and Taeyeon.  Something like Falling U, but slightly more mainstream but soulful enough for Soyeons voice yet also utilizes tae.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 19, 2010)

That Stella Kim chick seemed to have lots of potential aswell . Oh Soyeon vs Tae would be pretty tough . 

Really brave of her to quit just like that right before debut even after years of training


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 19, 2010)

well it says that she was scouted in 2005, so she only trained for under 2 years in SM.  However, that only proves how badass she started out to be chosen.  

But it's understandable since she was the only one who wasn't a teenager, she had two more years of age on everyone and probably didn't want to put up with what they were doing.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 19, 2010)

Ugh.  Netizens don't like the fake SooTae apparently.

wow dbsk beat out akb48 for 2nd


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 19, 2010)

wow.  even subtracting distribution and all that crap, SM definitely cashed in on TVXQ in Japan.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 19, 2010)

scary how arashi nearly made double what dbsk did


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 19, 2010)

It's interesting.  Despite the international popularity of Kpop, Japan has a pretty stable music market.  

They either must have some crazy copyright rules or half the population are wotas


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 19, 2010)

well arashi has been dominant for a while now, but arashi has around 15 or so variety shows, all the members are active actors in dramas, and they perform often. akb48 holds weekly shows in akihabara so you are able to see them often.

basically they're both extremely active which leads to their popularity. of course akb48 also has a large amount of girls so a large amount of guys like them because there's at least one girl you will like in akb48 (i fell victim to that with takamina, even though i swore i wouldnt) so wotas do play a bigger part with them

but in japan's market any type of music can top the charts so it's pretty balanced


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 19, 2010)

1. “Beginner” – AKB48 : (954,283)
2. “Heavy Rotation” – AKB48 (713,275)
3. “Troublemaker” - Arashi : (698,542)
4. “Monster” – Arashi : (696,022)
5. “Ponytail to Shushu” – AKB48 : (659,959)
6. “Hatenai Sora” – Arashi : (656,343)
7. “Løve Rainbow” – Arashi : (620,057)
8. “Chance no Junban” – AKB48 : (596,769)
9. “Dear Snow” – Arashi : (591,207)
10. “To be free” – Arashi : (516,142)

Holy shit, just noticing this now.   two artists dominating singles... 

Before I start jumping to conclusions, I know theres JE and HP and also the company that controls AKB48, but are there any others?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2010)

The top 10 is idol heavy but really any musician can sell up to 500k depending on song and popularity. AKB48 are the trend right now so they're cashing in on it but last year the list was completely different. For instance Arashi got #1 for album but Ikimonogakari just missed out and they're not an idol group. As for companies idk but Avex and Sony make these guys looks small, especially AKB48's management.

Ga-in is to release a new single, Beast will be releasing 4 songs (including a full ver of Light go on again) and I've read that CNBlue will be making a comeback in February , silly FNC releasing them against BB.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 20, 2010)

^ BEG are having a comeback in feb too. If fnc were smart, a Jan comeback is more ideal as cnblue are def more popular than the other groups making a comeback then.

Then again they'll probably do fine. I'm a loner was still a big hit even tho it lost to oh and can't let you go even if I die. Love had a lot of longevity, started promos in may against suju but the song still managed to win in late June/july


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 20, 2010)

lolol Yong remix Seo's laugh into the intro of the song...lol ....then scream* lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 20, 2010)

> He also shared some hilarious details regarding his producer relations with 2PM. ”Seventeen songs that I personally composed were turned down by 2PM during their last album.”
> 
> He continued, ”Usually, when they get five songs, artists feel bad and use them, but 2PM does not do that. I even started avoiding Taecyeon’s calls.”
> 
> ...



moar reason to hate 2pm.

oh and 2pm chose the masterpiece 'I'll Be Back'. I bet there were songs amongst the 17 that could've been like their old hits like Again & Again and I Hate You.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 20, 2010)

My ears are ready for "Lights Go On Again"


----------



## Jeff (Dec 20, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> moar reason to hate 2pm.
> 
> oh and 2pm chose the masterpiece 'I'll Be Back'. I bet there were songs amongst the 17 that could've been like their old hits like Again & Again and I Hate You.



That song actually nearly killed my fandom.  It was a plague to my ears that I didn't even bother to download 

 Most of the girls I talk to here know Gee and have watched it enough to know parts of the dance already.  I'm happy for both groups...knowing that about $200 is my money well spent


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 20, 2010)

Less than 10% of that goes to the girls I'm betting.


----------



## Ters (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Dec 20, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Less than 10% of that goes to the girls I'm betting.



Oh easily 10% or less.  Girls have the fame but that's all they really have.  I plan to pay for dinner if I ever take out Sooyoung


----------



## Hustler (Dec 20, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Oh easily 10% or less.  Girls have the fame but that's all they really have.  I plan to pay for dinner if I ever take out Sooyoung



 **


----------



## Alien (Dec 20, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Oh easily 10% or less.  Girls have the fame but that's all they really have.  I plan to pay for dinner if I ever take out Sooyoung



Lol, too easy


----------



## koguryo (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm gonna learn Mirotic, Wrong Number, and Come Back Again.  What other dances should I learn?


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 20, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Oh easily 10% or less.  Girls have the fame but that's all they really have.  I plan to pay for dinner if I ever take out Sooyoung



i plan on _cooking_ her a dinner and set-up the table and ambience


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 20, 2010)

You'll spend 90% of the time cooking lol. girl can eat and will demand for tons of servings.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## clip (Dec 20, 2010)

i am fucking loving ga-in's solo career
her songs > narsha's


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2010)

2PM can reject songs? If I were JYP I'd tell Taecyeon to fuck off and learn how to sing before complaining about stuff. JYP is an idiot, no wonder they have zero respect for their sunbae's.

Also Korea be hating again, they've rejected the  song because the word is Japanese.

Hmm seems like out of the current idols Ga-in can look forward to being the next solo star.



GTOP weren't promoting at the time of MAMA's thus it caused no issue for Inki, blame SBS for being childish shits that they are for everyone else who's been banned.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 20, 2010)

korea

why are you retarded


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2010)

I guess some of them were born with sticks up their asses

Ga-in's new song is really good, the girl sure is one of the most unique singers in korea.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 20, 2010)

korea should just aspire to share this threads views


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2010)

Underage girls worship and kidnapping?  Damn straight.


----------



## Alien (Dec 20, 2010)

South Korea is trying to outdo NK in everything and that includes stupidity apparently


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2010)

Does anyone know if the Star King ep where Kevin turned in to Jessica is subbed? Or atleast that part.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _I lol'd.  Leo will love the nickname for her._ 




got it off of snsdkorean xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 20, 2010)

lol at the nickname


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry got a bit tumblr happy


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Dec 20, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> *Spoiler*: _I lol'd.  Leo will love the nickname for her._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ManYul !

She has a really athletic body


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2010)

> She has a really athletic body



Is someone liking the Manyul?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 20, 2010)

Crap I almost wrote Gyuri instead of Yuri

Nah just a passing comment . I'll take Sooyoung anyday ..no tits no ass , just do me with your legs or something .

Tiffany will be decent too , she cries a lot and it would feel great if a girl cries while you're having sex with her  , out of pleasure ofcourse .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2010)

> Tiffany will be decent too , she cries a lot and it would feel great if a girl cries while you're having sex with her  , out of pleasure ofcourse .



Ofcourse, a crying asian girl who screams "Daame" or "Annyong" while doing it is the holy grail


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 20, 2010)

sex talk

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5 (3 members and 2 guests)
Tendou Souji, Ennoea, *Sasori*

lol


----------



## Sasori (Dec 20, 2010)

Hustler said:


> it would feel great if a girl cries while you're having sex with her  , out of pleasure ofcourse .


No, out of pain is pretty good too.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2010)

Sasoris sextalk sense went off.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 20, 2010)

Jap girls are bad though , it's like pigs driven to slaughter .

I once saw this Jap orgy , never again


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 20, 2010)

millions of squeals all at once

right leo?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2010)

> Jap girls are bad though , it's like pigs driven to slaughter .



I know right, Japanese rapists must have gone deaf by now.

Awful joke, Im gonna burn in hell


----------



## Alien (Dec 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I know right, Japanese rapists must have gone deaf by now.
> 
> Awful joke, Im gonna burn in hell



Save a seat for me.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 20, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> millions of squeals all at once
> 
> right leo?


That'd be an understatement


Ennoea said:


> I know right, Japanese rapists must have gone deaf by now.
> 
> Awful joke, Im gonna burn in hell



lol only time I had to press mute during a porn scene I reckon and it's not like they were getting smashed by Mandingo or something , stupid Japs


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 20, 2010)

at least some av girls aren't like that

we are so off topic


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2010)

Imo they put it on.

Nickhun is such an idiot, who shows to their family a video of their wife/girlfriend dancing in front of cars

His grandma is lulz tho.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2010)

last bunch of posts =


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 20, 2010)

well hangeng

you're never gonna be in suju again


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2010)

Doesn't that mean JYJ have basically won? Oh well Hangeng will never appear on Korean tv ever again.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2010)

i'm sorry but all the memes popping up on omona are hilarious


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 20, 2010)

dude I thought Hangeng won a long time ago. Does that mean JYJ is still ongoing?

Anyways, I do wonder though, when members of popular bands file lawsuits like that, what would happen if they lost? Like "hey guys, I'm back. I'm obviously miserable, but yeah, I'm back."


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2010)

Well Han Gengs was probably much easier to do because it was just him and it was a different type of contract that had to do with his residency or something?  I'm not entirely sure of the details but it was probably way out of line considering it was revised twice. 

JYJ is probably more difficult because it's the three of them and it has to do more with the length?  I'm not sure about that either.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2010)

> Anyways, I do wonder though, when members of popular bands file lawsuits like that, what would happen if they lost? Like "hey guys, I'm back. I'm obviously miserable, but yeah, I'm back."



"You know when I called you a bunch of fucking losers who are being raped up the ass by our company, well you know I was kidding right home boys? Oh and you know when I said that I did your sister on your Spiderman bed sheet you know it was just a joke right?"


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2010)

"HEECHUL!  Baby!  My body is ready whenever you want it!"


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2010)

I wonder how Heechul took it, I hope Suju don't get more emo now.




> As they are Korea’s best singers and performers


Er yeah no.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2010)

You know what was a badass performance?

Kim Taewoo at Gayo Daejun last year doing Love Rain.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 20, 2010)

So apparently SM is trying to appeal. Freaking just stop SM, this whole situation is saddening enough already


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 20, 2010)

i need to know who h-cup girl is

and sm always appeals, doesn't matter though. suju will never be fully together now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 20, 2010)

also loling at some of the comments in omona and on twitter

bragging about what the 'best fuckin five' has done in japan and saying how they'll conquer japan when another 5 member group made over 14 times what they made


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2010)

> bragging about what the 'best fuckin five' has done in japan and saying how they'll conquer japan when another 5 member group made over 14 times what they made



Kamilia don't get many opportunities to boast about stuff so they're pretty happy lol. I really didn't like the title "best fucking five", I knew it was gonna turn in to a vs fight with Cassies harping in aswell.


----------



## Alien (Dec 20, 2010)

I kawaii'd so hard when i saw that pic earlier 

Need a HQ version


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2010)

Why is someone bringing up AKB48, why compare to Rookies to like the biggest Japanese female idol group of the decade? I hate shit like that.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2010)

It scares me that Love Machine was 11 years ago


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpUcuvRRxkE&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
Written by Donghae as well.


----------



## Alien (Dec 20, 2010)

1) Open blender thread called porn expecting nothing of the sort

2) See pic of IU

3) Mind blown


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## koguryo (Dec 21, 2010)

Jaesuk, that man........


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

totally my hero.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2010)

Dance crew president Yoo Hyuk, we salute you.


----------



## Alien (Dec 21, 2010)

That's incredibly sweet. 

Cool dude


----------



## koguryo (Dec 21, 2010)

I was thinking of a Kpop list at school for 2010, totally okay though cuz I was thinking in Korean. Stuff like worst concept, best mini-albums, biggest breakthroughs, do-or die groups of the year, best dances, etc.  

Here's one:
*Worst Concept:* 2pm's "I'll Be Back."  I mean fuck they looked like trannies with all of that eye shadow.


Oh and here's this[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2qcyRok5lY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2010)

> best mini-albums



I'll do a top 5:

Beast: Lights go on again
CN Blue: Bluetory
2AM: Can't let you go even if I die+repackage
8eight: The Bridge (really good shame it flopped)

Last one is hard, between Hoot, Jumping and Step 2/4. Could be either of them.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 21, 2010)

IMO bluelove > bluetory


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 21, 2010)

well I'm pretty sure most of us agree on best dance but as for biggest breakthrough, I'd nominate IU. Like seriously, she literally just exploded this year, it was like overnight everyone suddenly knew her name and with next to no hype/promotion either. 


Also, apparently K-VIPs are really pissed at YG and putting up derogatory posters of him around Korea.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 21, 2010)

2am then IU imo

eta: they should recruit Nichkhun's sis. Girl dances well and does it better than her bro.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

> Why is someone bringing up AKB48, why compare to Rookies to like the biggest Japanese female idol group of the decade? I hate shit like that.


they've only been big for two years, momusu would be more fitting of the female idol group of the decade


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

lol wouter i linked it earlier (sadly i can't pull out the post due to mbxx's thread postcount cockblocking )

but I said it cured my ears of all male standing ballads after 2pm's horrendous dru hill "interpretation" last year.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

wookie was just turning into his true self wou


----------



## Hustler (Dec 21, 2010)

Tendou's ava scares me


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

why does teuk scare you


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

wookie is the manliest

ain't lettin nothin get in his way of girly fashion


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

so manly he's girly


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

lol @ wookie being ripped

he's just so skinny that his small muscles were showing


----------



## Hustler (Dec 21, 2010)

Woooookie??

Heechul ftw!


----------



## koguryo (Dec 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzOaDW-2oLE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

Haha that's pretty much it.  Like when Onew started losing a lot of weight during promotions his abs were more defined but he wasn't ripped. 

only two ripped people in kpop are Rain & Jongkook

most of the others are just limping their ways to defined athletic bodies

and lol kog i love that part, IY was so awesome


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

Taeyang is close to ripped I would say.  Sometimes his body looks unbalanced...


----------



## koguryo (Dec 21, 2010)

Taeyang needs to work on his chest some more


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

i wouldn't say taeyang is ripped

ripped is rain

taeyang is just defined


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 21, 2010)

taeyang has nice abs but I attribute it to his body type more.

Ripped is Rain/Jong Kook like Nude said.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2010)

Wookie has been transforming in to a more feminine Justin Bieber since No Other. 



Im sorry but this makes no sense, we've all seen how 2PM act like they're the best at everything even though they're mediocrity personified, its some other reason but he won't admit it.

As for breakthrough, really IU and 2AM have done the best, the biggest surprise is probably Rainbow though. After the utter failure of Gosship Girl they came back with two of the best Kpop songs this year.

Someone link me to the YG thing, can't find anything, why are people hating?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

Simonandmartina are good for curing boredom

i'm guessing people are hating on GHETTO ELECTRO

but i dunno


----------



## Alien (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Dec 21, 2010)

Sorry, can't find the link but apparently it's some people on GD's DCinside who are printing some anti-Yang Hyun Suk posters cuz of the crappy promotions GDTOP have been getting.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

star star star

nothing else

ill do a serious list later


----------



## rice (Dec 21, 2010)

gummy - as a man.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 21, 2010)

lol Mystery was in 2009...

best song of 2010...LUPIN and Lucifer ..( cuz i have then on my top played )

for Beast I would say Soom or so xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

mystery was promoted this year actually


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

also because of you came out in 2009


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2010)

> B2st - Mystery
> Jo Kwon/Ga In - We fell in love
> After School - Because of You



Aren't these 2009?

Gummy: As a Man
2AM: I was Wrong
Ga-in: Irreversible
2NE1: Go Away
CN Blue: Love Light
BoA: Implode
Rainbow: A
Sistar: Shady Girl
Beast: Shock
SNSD: Oh (in b4 wtfs)

Just missing out the top 10 would be Oh My Goddess, Jumping, Im Really Hurt and I MY Me Mine.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2010)

AKP is stupid


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

well some korean site has because of you in their top songs of 2010 iirc

if it was promoted in 2010 i say we count it

and because of you came out late 2009, you can find videos of the song from 2009.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 21, 2010)

lol Mystery was being promoted in Dec 2009 you guys~ and carry on to 2010


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2010)

Because of You was being promoted till early 2010, so was Bo Peep.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 21, 2010)

but didn't they have a comeback with Shock in March? Like, did they leave at all...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 21, 2010)

KARA - Lupin
SNSD - Oh...or RDR
Jessica - Sweet Delight ( bias  )
BEAST - Shock /Soom
SHinee - Lucifer
SuJu - Bonamana ( Minnah )
SS501 - Love Ya
BoA - Hurricane Venus ( Penus )


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2010)

> but didn't they have a comeback with Shock in March? Like, did they leave at all...



I think they've taken over SNSD as the most overworked idols.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 21, 2010)

gdi Ryeowook, your tweet hurt more than the actual incident itself. ;__________;


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2010)

They've kept it hidden well but Dongwoon's father twittered that the members were in bad shape.

JYP just be quiet and stop insinuating Jay raped babies, I swear.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

*Top Songs of 2010
*
1. Won’t Let You Go Even if I Die – 2AM
2. Soom - B2ST 
3. Byul Byul Byul - SNSD
4. Shady Girl - SISTAR
5. Beautiful - B2ST 
6. I Did Wrong – 2AM
7. I Loved You A Thousand Times - Co-Ed
8. I Can't - 2PM
9. 2 Different Tears - Wonder Girls (Best MV of the Year though)
10. LOVE LOVE LOVE - After School

*Honorable Mentions:*

No Other - Super Junior
Shock - B2ST
Too Late - Co-Ed
Bbirribeom Bberribeom - Co-Ed (TOTALLY SPELLED THAT WRONG)
Hoot - SNSD
Bang! - After School

This is obviously unbiased as my two top biases group wise barely made the top 10.

I can do a J-Pop list if anyone cares.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

lets see

Beast - bunch of albums & songs and concert(?), kikwang does variety, yoseob some variety, doojoon some variety, hyungseung ???, junhyung ???, dongwoon was on maknae rebellion but wasn't that 09?

SNSD - album, album repackage, mini album, advanced into japan, solo concert, and sm conccert,  taeyeon did chinchin/voice acting/OSTs some variety, jessica did some legally blonde and happy birthday(didn't last long), Sunny did IY and The M, Tiffany did Mucore, Hyoyeon did some variety(), Yuri did Mucore and IY, Sooyoung did some varity (), Yoona did FO2 and looked pretty, Seohyun did some stupid show with some stupid guy

also the 4 youngest go to college

i think Beast still has a little time  

oh but damn, yeah that tweet hurts.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 21, 2010)

my top songs of 2010

2am - won’t letyou go even if I die
2am - mirage 
Gummy: As a Man
SS501 - Let me be the one
ss501 - until forever


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2010)

Jpop list Tendou, I wanna see it.

Yeah but Beast are human Cara, unlike the androids that are SNSD.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

wait

what tweet


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 21, 2010)

any good ballad songs by girlbands ?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

Hmm.

Maybe the members of SNSD have time turners.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 21, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> wait
> 
> what tweet





if you scroll down the comments section a little you'll find a different trans but still...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> any good ballad songs by girlbands ?





Tendou Souji said:


> *Top Songs of 2010
> *
> 
> 3. Byul Byul Byul - SNSD
> ...



there you go


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> 10. LOVE LOVE LOVE - After School
> .



god fucking dammit it's in my head again


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

just imagine seobb is singing it you cara


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

suddenly everything is fine


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2010)

When I fall by AS, tho its more Rnb Ballad than a Korean one.

Taeyeon (pretty good ballad):

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0BD0T-X_Co[/YOUTUBE]

I wonder how Wookie feels about SM still not giving up? All that money made by SNSD, Suju and DBSK through tears and sweat being wasted on revenge lawsuits and crappy Karaoke.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

when i fall is a superb song

its my favorite as song actually
*
Top 10 J-Pop Songs of 2010*

1. Ryusei - Kobukuro
2. Troublemaker - Arashi
3. Natural ni Koishite - Perfume
4. Arigatou - ikimonogakari
5. Beginner - AKB48
6. Family ~Hitotsu ni naru koto~ - KinKi Kids
7. Kimishika - No Sleeves
8. Monster - Arashi
9. VOICE - Perfume
10. Lucky Star - Ai Otsuka

Honorable mention to Love Rainbow by Arashi

1 & 2 were a toss up for me, but i gave it to Kobukuro cause they're less popular


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2010)

Im surprised, I didn't think you liked Perfume. List is good tho I'd probably add Break out by DBSK in there somewhere.

Oh shit did Simon just throw water on her, man thats how to deal with fangirls



> Maybe the members of SNSD have time turners.



I just imagined 9 Korean Hermoines and will die happy.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

i'd rather have 9 korean luna lovegoods


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

i'd rather have one genuine seohyun

all i'm asking for, make it happen world


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2010)

Top 50 Digital Chart 2010 (its made by gathering all the popular digital charts in Korea):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drn-BN7LL18&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
No Suju in top 50, its strange how little popularity Suju has in the general public.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

i didnt expect people to listen to the songs off my list


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2010)

> they have alot of fans and album sales, so do they get crappy radio time? Or what could be the cause of their low ranking



I don't get it honestly. Their album apparently sold atleast 150,000 yet they didn't rank in the top 50 at all. I thought No Other was really popular? Can't be just Chinese ELF buying everything. 



> i didnt expect people to listen to the songs off my list



People need to atleast listen to Troublemaker and Perfume.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 21, 2010)

Not gonna lie, when I saw Change at number 13, I totally did an irl fist pump. And G.NA made it into top 50 



As for SuJu, honestly speaking their comeback wasn't really that good this year. Though it still is surprising since there have been worse that did make it onto that list.

edit: fuck and I just realized, no Beast either. What is this


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

yeah, cuz digital sales are counted by korean fans buying, aren't they?

suju appeals more internationally, of course.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 21, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> they have alot of fans and album sales, so do they get crappy radio time? Or what could be the cause of their low ranking



Lots of fans =/= popularity with general public

A large majority of their album sales are by fans which helps them win music shows.

No other was less popular than bonamana

I'll post my top 10 when I get home. I usually count nov/dec songs as next year's? Idkr


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Top 50 Digital Chart 2010 (its made by gathering all the popular digital charts in Korea):
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drn-BN7LL18&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
> No Suju in top 50, its strange how little popularity Suju has in the general public.



Just finished this, it's all good by me.  2AM had a lot of good songs this year.

But I am definitely surprised by BGGG at 3


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

bggg was a big hit


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2010)

> But I am definitely surprised by BGGG at 3



Im kind of surprised but they didn't have much physical sales so maybe that explains it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

Gotta admit it's kinda weird though.  

Also,


WHY SO CONFUSING


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

what am i looking at cara


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

it's a girl, apparently she's a butch ulzzang.

just kinda wtf though haha


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

wait

that's the same person?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

I THINK WE FOUND AMBER GUYS


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2010)

She's living the dream of every gender bending manga fan.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

amber hasn't been missing

she just got some plastic surgery~


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

well that's lame, she wasn't ugly in the least.   Just a bit overboard on the butch sometimes.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2010)

This girl is really cute, like a tomboyish ver of Victoria.

Amber didn't get surgery, she still looks like Donghae:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

she doesn't look bad

it's just like another amber

and i do believe i said "i'd make amber feel like a woman " so things are looking up for mystery chick there


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0R03xg9Nes&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Fanservice galore.



> and i do believe i said "i'd make amber feel like a woman " so things are looking up for mystery chick there



Lol what? So you're saying your junk will solve the problem of sexually confused teen girls? Mighty junk you have there Tendou.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 21, 2010)

lol don't mess with the dino family.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0R03xg9Nes&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Fanservice galore.



Radar pinging

They're a gay couple and the random man was Junhyung's father (who disapproves) and said he was gonna come get them.  Then they decided to steal a ride to Key's house.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 21, 2010)

That clip

They did the same performance during their concert and fangirls were going nuts


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2010)

Someone warn them, Key seems like the type that breaks apart couples for his own amusement.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

i have no clue what to say to that enn

other than i totally owe you a rep for that


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 21, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Radar pinging
> 
> They're a gay couple and the random man was Junhyung's father (who disapproves) and said he was gonna come get them.  Then they decided to steal a ride to Key's house.



fuck yeah, I approve. I actually would not even be surprised if that was true. For god's sake, they shyed their eyes away from a female mannequin and that is also exactly the way I gasp, just saying.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

I need Key to make a visit to the Goguma couple

lets start a petition!


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

Also, this talk of Amber got me to watching f(x) mvs

and now i'm watching mirotic for the 500th time this week


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2010)

> I need Key to make a visit to the Goguma couple
> 
> lets start a petition!



Seobb would destroy Key, she'd make him weep and beg for forgiveness and then bury him in the yard, alive.

Am I the only one who thinks Amber doesn't really fit in F(x)? Maybe 4Minute, T-ara or Ukiss.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

f(x) -> mirotic

amber = secret 6th member of dbsk?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 21, 2010)

Amber really stands out because she's in a group with 4 feminine girls , with shit loads of aegyo , beauty and fanbase .


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Seobb would destroy Key, she'd make him weep and beg for forgiveness and then bury him the yard, alive.
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks Amber doesn't really fit in F(x)? Maybe 4Minute, T-ara or Ukiss.



Hmm I actually still haven't decided.  She gets along well with the other members, but SM gives her shit raps.



Deputy Myself said:


> they should make this a project group ffs



That would actually be really interesting.  All three can sing, dance, and AmHae can rap.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 21, 2010)

amber in u-kiss? lol she's more manly than anyone in that group.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2010)

And she can rap better than anyone in that group aswell.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

@ above two posts


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

Welcome to sex, Korea.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks like the next trend in Korea will be big boobs.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2010)

SNSD should have never stuffed themselves for the Melon awards.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2010)

> SNSD should have never stuffed themselves for the Melon awards.



G.Na already has two Melons.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

So apparently the gd/top album has 200k preorders

Willing to bet that number is exaggerated


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2010)

Like JYJ had 500,000 pre orders and 2NE1 had 100,000 right? They just make up figures trying to create interest.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 22, 2010)

My internet at my house went out, for good this time.  I'm borrowing this shitty USB thing(Wibro) so I can use internet but that shit broke, tried to fix it but that didn't go well.  So now I gotta see if the person I'm borrowing it from can get a new USB and I just use the same SD card.  This is all happening when Beast is coming out with their duets and Lights Go On Again

Oh and this girl beside me in the PC방 is playing Starcraft 2(Zerg).  Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Alien (Dec 22, 2010)

I was gonna post something IU related but then i realized that posting about IU is all i do.

So i'm just gonna say that i've been listening to T-ara a lot lately


----------



## koguryo (Dec 22, 2010)

I have figured out what Jaebum did and why JYP can't forgive him.

You know how we always talk about female idols putting out for executives and PD's, guess who didn't put out?  So since Jay was so popular JYP wanted his dick sucked by one of the most popular guys in Korea and then this happened.

Jay: I can't gonna suck your dick man, that shit's gay.  Oh shit, you know what else is gay?
JYP: What are you talking about?
Jay: I'm gonna go home bitch and then you're gonna kick me out of your company, make me look sympathetic, I'm gonna become a youtube star, 2pm is gonna become shitty, and I join Sidus HQ and star in movies.
JYP: Like that's ever gonna happen.
Jay:
JYP:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

JYP obviously wants to talk about the topic. If he doesn't want to, he can ignore the people asking the questions and divert to another topic.

will post top 10 and stuff later.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 22, 2010)

Those are pretty average pics of her lol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 22, 2010)

> JYP obviously wants to talk about the topic. If he doesn't want to, he can ignore the people asking the questions and divert to another topic.
> 
> will post top 10 and stuff later.


yes because that's why he told them to not ask questions about it. 

jyp doesn't no comment questions. you can ask anyone who's met him. 

everyone seems to be attacking jyp when this is the shows fault. fucking jaywalkers.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

IMO he has some fault for not ignoring it. If he requested them not to talk about it and they do, jyp should ignore it and move on to a different topic instead of letting them force an answer out of him

I had a lot of respect for the guy (I still do) and yes jay is at fault as well but everyone is just sick of the whole jyp/jay debate. Instead of encouraging them to keep on asking such questions by giving in and answering them, he should lay down the law and refuse to answer.

By giving a response (not the first case this month), he is contradicting himself of 'not wanting to discuss the situation'.

I realize that that's his style in general but things like this, he has to take control of the situation and not let the programme/questions whatever pressure him into giving a response. All it does is give himself a bad reputation.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 22, 2010)

he doesn't do that

he finds it rude to ignore questions, especially when you are invited on a show to answer them

he told them to not ask questions and the show disregarded that, all he can do is stop appearing on shows


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

No matter how rude he finds it, he had the option of politely declining to answer the question or answering it.

He's still the owner of one of the big 3, the shows wouldn't just blacklist him and his acts just like that.

There was an option to decline/ignore/whatever. He made the choice to answer and reveal more of the jaebum thing. I disagree with those actions and find it contradicting his previous statements (like others are).

He can just leave the talk show and choose not to appear. It's their loss not his loss tbqh.

frankly all it's been doing is tarnish his rep. It's not good for the company.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 22, 2010)

you're asking to change who he is because of korea, he's not gonna do that

regardless this is the shows fault not his

not to mention if he declined to answer he'd be getting the same shit so whatever


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuGLlUTyVlc[/YOUTUBE]

lol of course they put fany with food

also i am down thumbing any comment about yonghwa.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 22, 2010)

> also i am down thumbing any comment about yonghwa.



i totally didn't see this coming

hyo looks gorgeous


----------



## Hustler (Dec 22, 2010)

Sooyoung's hair actually looks decent there , funny everytime there's a video of Snsd we all look at who we wana look at .

Seob with a guitar , Yong's influence


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2010)

It's not like Yonghwa is synonymous with guitars.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2010)

I see Seohyun is showing off the guitar skills a certain someone taught her:ho




> not to mention if he declined to answer he'd be getting the same shit so whatever



I don't really blame JYP, he's been scapegoated since it was really JYPE that made the decision. 

Jay's been asked this stuff countless times, he always has an optimistic view and wishes good luck to 2PM and talks about no hard feelings even though JYPE is cockblocking him and JYP always hints about the "incident". If JYP just answered that the stuff is in the past and that he just wants to look to the future most people wouldn't have a problem, but insinuating that Jay has done something wrong when he isn't under JYPE anymore is assholish, no going round it. Its hurting JYP's image more than Jay's. The show is to fault but JYP doesn't need to answer the question like this.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay, just remembered I had a wierd dream involving 2AM, Yoo Jaesuk, and Seohyun & Tiffany last night.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 22, 2010)

let me guess

you and seobb were doing "things" to each other, but fany interrupted when she saw a bug and freaked out, but it turns out the bug was jo kwon and then he started being all ssanti and fany laughed and clapped her hands like a little kid while you and seobb just watched in awe. then the rest of 2am came and dragged off jo kwon. yoo jaesuk fell from the ceiling and took fany away. then you and seobb continued.

is this accurate?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2010)

> Okay, just remembered I had a wierd dream involving 2AM, Yoo Jaesuk, and Seohyun & Tiffany last night.



Was it Blind date with you as the dater and YJS as the host? Will she go for the sausages or for the buns?:33


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2010)

it was actually kind of weird.

*Spoiler*: _I've had dreams 8/10 nights the past while, but this one was definitely the best. XD_ 




We were all in this big as fuck hotel studio and like, for some reason there was a stage in there and I was trying to make it rotate so it and 2AM wouldn't be in the room.  Seofany were in their pajamas and sleeping in one bed and as far as I was aware I was in my pajamas and the other bed was mine.  After failing to get the stage to disappear I gave the remote to Changmin (who was totally awesome in my dream) and left onto the balcony.  After looking out for while I come back in and say something to YJS who is sitting at the table but he didn't understand so I say it louder and louder until I realize he won't understand because I don't speak Korean. 

Then I go back to the other end of the studio (2AM gone) and realize Seo switched over into my bed and I suddenly become shy because I realize that we would have to share.  

The dream then ends from a sudden noise in my house when I had finally decided to go to bed. T_T


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 22, 2010)

well

i wasn't close at all


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2010)

well if you must know your dream would have been epic


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2010)

I have no dreams whatsoever>_>

So I was bored and have decided to do a top 10 korean indie 2010 songs:

10CM: Tonight, I am afraid of the dark
Guckkasten: Vitriol
Lucid Fall: Mackerel
Fanny Fink: The Boredom in front of us (song most relevant to the current generation)
Apollo 18: Song A 
Hey: Living Next Door To You 
Hot Potato: Confession
Sunkyeol: I'll write when Im home
EZ Hyoung: Ordinary Day
Zitten: Its Alright

Is it wrong that I changed my brothers ringtone to Diva by AS for lulz? I wonder what he'll do when it rings and the "I love my boy" part comes onXD


----------



## Hustler (Dec 22, 2010)

That must have been one epic dream


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 22, 2010)

Looong time no see guys.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2010)

o hay dere katzuki





Hustler said:


> That must have been one epic dream



it was xD


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 22, 2010)

It's Katz


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 22, 2010)

It's good to be back. : ) 

So . . G-D and TOP's new single. Comments? I wasn't here then and truthfully I'm too lazy to turn back.




Noda! : DDD


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bwm-h5O-p4[/YOUTUBE]

it's good but oh god

fangirls please stop crying, you're going to become shawol crazy if you overreact like this. 

edit:

GHETTO ELECTRO didn't exactly catch me, but it might grow on me.  I don't think I can suffer much worse after Turn It Up


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 22, 2010)

I really liked that song <33


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2010)

so as i just learned from simonandmartina, korean mcdonalds deliver.

and yet we don't see that many fat people in all the videos we see.

strangeness


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 22, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> edit:
> 
> GHETTO ELECTRO didn't exactly catch me, but it might grow on me.  I don't think I can suffer much worse after Turn It Up



How do you like Oh yeah? I thought it was nice. 

To be honest I don't think the curly-hair-thing GD has at the moment fits him.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2010)

I can't not like anything that has Bom in it, her voice is too fucking amazing.

It's alright, but I must say the only thing I especially like is Bom.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 22, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I can't not like anything that has Bom in it, her voice is too fucking amazing.
> 
> It's alright, but I must say the only thing I especially like is Bom.



I'm a super Bom Fan myself so I understand what you mean. 

the difference is I do have a GD bias haha. 

So BOM + GD = Epicness

Did you see their OH Yeah performance? Comments said they wanted to see BOM & TOP together.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2010)

Did they want them as a duet or as a couple? 

High High has grown on me but its kind of really generic. Oh Yeah is much better.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 22, 2010)

Couple I suppose. At least that's what I thought when I read the comments. 

I started liking High High mainly because of the video. I'm not saying is super awesome but It was nice. In my opinion. 
TOP's new style is... wow 


In Oh Yeah I love Bom's 'Ohh Yeaahh'. Her voice is just amazing.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2010)

TOP looks okay, GD however is horrible all over with his silly hats and sillier hair.

People want TOP to be in a couple? That does not sound like VIP.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 22, 2010)

The hats are ok. He can take them off anytime.
The perm he got is horrible. Horrible. 

Not everyone, at least the comments some fans left in the video said so.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2010)

I hate that Jay is being used in some penis measuring competition between Sidus and JYPE.

Im still not buying the whole JYP was surprised by the question, we all know how scripted variety shows are, the answers are gone over before, it all sounds odd. And if they did some improvising then JYP really should have told them to stop adding pee to his urinal.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2010)

Awesome macro is awesome.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 22, 2010)

JING~~~ 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwhBvFFs-5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Awesome macro is awesome.



I like this.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 22, 2010)

good


----------



## Hustler (Dec 22, 2010)

Eno be bitchin 






I don't like it either


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2010)

Hyorin is so cute.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 22, 2010)

Her face is as big as my palm lol

She's definitely really cute


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Dec 22, 2010)

Grrrr Taec


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2010)

Seohyun should edit out the part about being on WGM.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 22, 2010)

lol that first comment



> "sum scout from sm approached me on da streets
> dey wanted me to sign a contract, dey said
> i said maaaaaaan dis ain't a contract
> dis is a SLAVE TRADE
> ...



omona has it's good points sometimes


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 22, 2010)

I loved the Doojoon gif at the end pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2010)

it's still better for linking than AKP.  Omona just got an influx of r-tards and only half of them post utilizing half their brain.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh shit guys.  That means we only have 4 years left of SNSD.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2010)

I imagine if someone from SM didn't want to do something they'd probably force them anyway so sorry Seobb 

I really wonder what contract law is like in Korea, because if these contracts had been signed in the US or Europe then the trainees could basically bankrupt SM with their lawsuits, tho the contracts would be void to begin with anyway since they were far too young when they signed them.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2010)

They won't break the group up for another 15 years.

Snsd is the duck that lays golden eggs .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2010)

What do you mean? AKp comments aren't so bad, they're the bastion of hope and common sense in this world!!



> I feel that the artists shouldn't complain, because if it wasn't for these so called "slave contracts," they wouldn't be the stars today. If you look at it, not all artists in SM are complaining, it is only the few



Nvm.


Cara get your ticket to Korea, I'll kill Yong for you if you promise you make the chubbs pay for touching Gyuri, they'll never guess it was us since we have different biases. Perfect plan is perfect.


----------



## Alien (Dec 23, 2010)

*Korea’s “national little sister” IU* will bring her bright cheer to Mnet’s “M! Countdown” this week with a splash of holiday flavor. Wanting to wish everyone a ”Merry Christmas in Advance”, IU will be performing the track for the very first time on December 23rd.

The production crew of ‘M! Countdown’ stated, “With Christmas just around the corner, requests from fans wanting to see a performance of IU’s ‘Merry Christmas in Advance’ flooded in. Since the next broadcast is on the day before Christmas Eve, we want to liven up the Christmas mood; therefore we’re going to decorate the stage so that both the artist and fans can enjoy the performance.”



I want to see it


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Seohyun should edit out the part about being on WGM.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 23, 2010)

so SNSD releases an MV for Snowy Wish. sigh, kinda disappointed "Wake Up" what I think was the best song in the mini-album, got ignored completely.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 23, 2010)

^ Snowy Wish charted best out of the remaining 4 songs on Digital Charts, SM probably planned for it to coincide with XMas anyway.

am I the only one who isn't such a big fan of Wake Up? It's alright and all but I prefer the other songs on the mini.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 23, 2010)

I just happened to go to Myeongdong with my mom when I saw a crowd of poeple, me being a curious fucker went over and then I was "Aww shit, it's Miss A."  Sadly I went there with my Mom so I couldn't get a sign cuz it seemed that you needed to be with 2-3 friends.  Anyway Min's cute but Jia's cuter.

Oh and I bought IU's new mini but I got the special one, so I'm gonna enter my code on melon and see if I get to go to her fanmeeting


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Cara get your ticket to Korea, I'll kill Yong for you if you promise you make the chubbs pay for touching Gyuri, they'll never guess it was us since we have different biases. Perfect plan is perfect.



He's goin down.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2010)

Even so, it seems they were all still contracted for about seven years.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2010)

Is he sitting on Junhyungs lap? Maybe Cara and her scenario was right.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2010)

It'd be good, then fangirls won't freak out every moment a girl approaches them.

However then again that leave no hope for fangirls, in their fantasies that their idol falls in love with them...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2010)

Watched Mnet and was surprised how good the High High and Oh Yeah stages were, probably more MTV than Kpop but it would have been pretty fun to be there.

Also does GD have a fake afro?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2010)

Noda's gona be cheering


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2010)

Cara it might be bad for the fangirls but spare a thought for the fanboys and Noda.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2010)

I wonder what this will be like? They don't seem very conservative so I expect trashy korean drama with sluttyness. In B4 K netz whine about these guys destroying the Koreans image.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I wonder what this will be like? They don't seem very conservative so I expect trashy korean drama with sluttyness. In B4 K netz whine about these guys destroying the Koreans image.



oh wow

i can't wait until the asian community blows up at this.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 23, 2010)

that's been out for like months and months


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2010)

Someone alert the church elders and where are their parents!!!!

Lol this is the first time I've seen people have such healthy snacks while in a club

Tendou's right, I might just watch one ep even though I dislike jersey shore.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Is he sitting on Junhyungs lap? Maybe Cara and her scenario was right.



Juunhyuunngg <3 
Love the picture.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2010)

seems the cast was revealed half a year ago, i don't see anything afterwards


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2010)

Okay so I think MTV has finally picked it up this week or something, we'll probably have to wait for them to flood us with false stereotypes for a while


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2010)

this will either set back asian expansion a few years or thrust it forward with an asian wave on america


----------



## Sasori (Dec 23, 2010)

Lol so many girls like Simon now they know his identity.

And TOP is looking so sick in that video. Even though he copied that hair from Mark Ronson.

Either way he's looking so fucking slick. Wish I could look like that.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Also does GD have a fake afro?



checking this out atm, it looks like they just permed it like crazy.  the curls are a bit too perfect and held in with something


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2010)

Top's hair is pretty good, he does look pretty slick for an idol. Much better than GD's style.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2010)

i would love it if it weren't for the color. it just isn't doing it for me

edit:


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2010)

She looks like a multicoloured Gundam.

Been waiting all week and its finally out:

HOT K-POP 2010 ~ special mashup part 2 (by masa):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zz2Fgdbj9lc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 23, 2010)

That wuhz UH-fucking-mazing


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> She looks like a multicoloured Gundam.
> 
> Been waiting all week and its finally out:
> 
> ...



my god this guy is amazing


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> HOT K-POP 2010 ~ special mashup part 2 (by masa):
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zz2Fgdbj9lc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



That is Brilliant <3


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow....

Yo kazoo, can you hop on msn?


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 23, 2010)

Sure Alexu : )


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 23, 2010)

What's the video at 1: 34 in the remix?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2010)

F.Cuz~ Midnight Sun


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2010)

I need the name of the song at 0:52-0:54 T_____T


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 23, 2010)

Yaay, Thanks Ennoea.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> I need the name of the song at 0:52-0:54 T_____T



Infinite - Come Back Again


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2010)

Infinite~ Come back again.

Damn beaten by Cara.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2010)

:ho           !


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 23, 2010)

wow that must've been the most awkward hour ever.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2010)

I'll get you Cara, and your little dog too



> ‘Putting out a few idol groups that can dance isn’t that hard.’ With that thought, I produced Co-Ed.



No that's how you put together a dance troupe.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Infinite - Come Back Again



Thanks 

And thanks to you too, Ennoea


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2010)

So that's how Kwanghaeng debuted...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2010)

> So that's how Kwanghaeng debuted...



He actually walked in on the CCM president burying a dead prostitute, lucky guy.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 23, 2010)

awww I hope tonight they'll at least get acknowledged for their win. Still happy for them though.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 23, 2010)

figures they dont get to win on tv


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 23, 2010)

iu just loves everyone


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2010)

10 bucks she's pregnant before 19.


----------



## Alien (Dec 23, 2010)

My dad was right, you have to be careful for the quiet ones.

Goddamn whores.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 23, 2010)

alien you can get in iu's pants easily then


----------



## Alien (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't want to be in her pants if i'm not the only one in there goddammit.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2010)

I can't wait to see pics of your hawt Belgian Korean children. /not in pedo way yet somewhat in children are awesome way


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 23, 2010)

you sure?

im sure she wants you to feel her up

she'll call you oppa


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2010)

Alien said:


> I don't want to be in her pants if i'm not the only one in there goddammit.



I see the Korean mentality has rubbed off on you.


----------



## Alien (Dec 23, 2010)

Speaking of The Ho

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44aNPsH8Uzs&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XHapLe-Ykg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 23, 2010)

iu

korea's innocent ho


----------



## Alien (Dec 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I see the Korean mentality has rubbed off on you.



Hey wtf, that's like the rudest thing that anyone has ever said to me 

The Ho wins M!Countdown

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq0MgOiXyVg&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Dec 23, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> you sure?
> 
> im sure she wants you to feel her up
> 
> she'll call you oppa



AAAAAAAAAAARGGGGHHHHH


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2010)

Alien said:


> Hey wtf, that's like the rudest thing that anyone has ever said to me



I know  I know it's horrible to compare you to them

but tbh none of us wants people messin with our biases


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiVQh5MDgd8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Dec 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I know  I know it's horrible to compare you to them
> 
> but tbh none of us wants people messin with our biases





I can already see us walking around in Seoul with our homemade sweet potato cannons looking for our enemies 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrxHCuHnvwg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2010)

When she won she made the "come to my house later" eyes to every guy there, we see what you did you nimpho.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2010)

Watched it earlier, it was cute. XD

though the little pausecap that youtube gives is misleading, it looked like HyoRi working in a soup kitchen and I was mislead thinking they'd do something cute and thoughtful


----------



## koguryo (Dec 23, 2010)

Gonna see if I can randomly see another idol again.  Min's fucking tiny


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2010)

> I can already see us walking around in Seoul with our homemade sweet potato cannons looking for our enemies



I can imagine it now, "Reports have come in that today Yonghwa was found bludgeoned to death by Sweet potatoes"

Alien you're screwed tho, you'd have to kill nearly every guy in Korea and even then the Ho will probably just move on to Japanese guys so prepare to kill a whole continent.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 23, 2010)

this is just a behind the scenes montage

isn't this supposed to be a christmas song


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2010)

Min's a pocket rocket

Is that Yonghwas guitar she's using n that mv?


----------



## koguryo (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Alien, if I go to IU's fanmeeting then I'll tell you if she's good at sucking dick:ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Min's a pocket rocket
> 
> Is that Yonghwas guitar she's using n that mv?



I think it's the one he bought her but since I answered this I will have to neg you


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2010)

> this is just a behind the scenes montage
> 
> isn't this supposed to be a christmas song



SM really are cheap gits. How much does a basic MV cost to make? Just have them running around in Santa outfits opening presents and acting cute, its not that hard.


----------



## Alien (Dec 23, 2010)

This just in from Korea, a crowd seems to be gathering in front of singer IU's house.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I think it's the one he bought her but since I answered this I will have to neg you



Insert obligatory cute goguma couple gif here


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 23, 2010)

well

you have to wait in a long line to fuck iu alien

but she'll still call you oppa


----------



## Alien (Dec 23, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Hey Alien, if I go to IU's fanmeeting then I'll tell you if she's good at sucking dick:ho



I hope for your sake that's she's in the mood for a light snack then


----------



## koguryo (Dec 23, 2010)

Alien said:


> I hope for your sake that's she's in the mood for a light snack then





*reps*


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2010)

Alien said:


> This just in from Korea, a crowd seems to be gathering in front of singer IU's house.



Just another friday night for IU.

*Holds back Cara* "Don't do it Cara, you're too pretty for prison"


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2010)

XD  This is pretty old


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> XD  This is pretty old



lol yeh , just after the elf haircut?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2010)

Hustler said:


> lol yeh , just after the elf haircut?



elf haircut? xD


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> elf haircut? xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 23, 2010)

oh lord

on 24


----------



## Alien (Dec 23, 2010)

.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2010)

oh god 

but hay, it looked way cute on her.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 23, 2010)

cara you'd say that about anything seobb has worn or how her hair was or anything


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2010)

To be fair Cara, she could be wearing a melon on her head and you'd still see an angel.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2010)

I only see inner beauty. 

I bet Yonghwa only sees a vagina.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2010)

Idk where this is from but I like her hair like this.



> I bet Yonghwa only sees a vagina.



What do you take Yong for?!!! He sees her tits and ass too.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 23, 2010)

i dont see inner beauty with my biases

i only see THOSE FUCKING ABS and sohee's adorableness


----------



## Alien (Dec 23, 2010)

She has tits ?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Idk where this is from but I like her hair like this.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you take Yong for?!!! He see her tits and ass too.



lol everyone loves that picture

and lol she doesn't have much of either. 

but i do love that the latter is all muscle.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2010)

Btw in one of the eps of Goguma Seo was wearing a low cut top, and he got caught glancing a peek down them. So for him yes they're good enough.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 24, 2010)

I love her RDR hair 



And this


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 24, 2010)

seohyun's best concept was hoot imo


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Btw in one of the eps of Goguma Seo was wearing a low cut top, and he got caught glancing a peek down them. So for him yes they're good enough.



Yeah I think this was actually the one where they first play pool and he gave her his jacket? 

I sorta wanted to slap him but I let myself think that since he's gay he doesn't wanna see it so he made her put it away.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 24, 2010)

Ah yup Hoot was real nice too


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2010)

Hustler said:


> And this



I freaking adore when she has wavy hair, it looks best on her.  Mostly when it's sorta of wavy at the ends, but I don't think I could find a picture


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 24, 2010)

seohyun was hbic in hoot



> I freaking adore when she has wavy hair, it looks best on her. Mostly when it's sorta of wavy at the ends, but I don't think I could find a picture


they really dont do it with her much

i think it's cause they always give fany wavy hair so it's more her thing


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2010)

Better than Genie?


I agree alot of the Hoot lives have had her looking great, she's alot more sexier on stage these days.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 24, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> seohyun's best concept was hoot imo



ia with this.

but the recent concepts (hoot/rdr/oh/genie) have been amazing for her image in general.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 24, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I freaking adore when she has wavy hair, it looks best on her.  Mostly when it's sorta of wavy at the ends, but I don't think I could find a picture



x 2

I just generally like wavy end hair on girls , such a bonus when pretty girls do it


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2010)

We all know who's suffering the most:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 24, 2010)

sooyoung isn't suffering more than hyo

sooyoung at least gets to be on the screen


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XJObIjpoZs[/YOUTUBE]

it's a video, but my favorite hair.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 24, 2010)

kara next?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> We all know who's suffering the most:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 24, 2010)

what would they do with the butt dance i wonder


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> kara next?





oh god it's so badly photoshopped on the cover..


----------



## Alien (Dec 24, 2010)

BRB googling for ddl


----------



## Alien (Dec 24, 2010)

Hustler said:


>



Oh wow 

Also lol at nielz


----------



## Hustler (Dec 24, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XJObIjpoZs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> it's a video, but my favorite hair.


Ah that's bloody gorgeous!

Hope they don't give Seob short hair and ruin her


Rain's Angel said:


> kara next?





Fucking Japs

Nah next will be IU


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2010)

Japan did wonders for Hyo tho:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 24, 2010)

well they actually gave her not retarded hair styles


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Japan did wonders for Hyo tho:



I have that photocard =o


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2010)

> BRB googling for ddl



When you find please pass it forward


----------



## Alien (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Ah that's bloody gorgeous!
> 
> Hope they don't give Seob short hair and ruin her



omg ikr.  I mean I don't mind them trying different things, but I adore long hair. ;_;

I also just realized I have a strange obsession with their hair, considering I remembered where I could find hers so easily. XD


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2010)

Well Kpop is 60% hair, we all could probably tell our biases best hair concept easily.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 24, 2010)

they should experiment with giving Yuri a new hairstyle.

girl has been stuck with the same hairstyle since debut.

(the perm in oh doesn't count)


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2010)

Yuri actually looked sorta ghettofab with the perm.  Can't say the same for Yoona however.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2010)

Genie, the short style with the hint of red looked really good on Yoona.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 24, 2010)

Anyone else not digging Tae's short hair? I reckon they could have made it cuter



NudeShroom said:


> omg ikr.  I mean I don't mind them trying different things, but I adore long hair. ;_;
> 
> I also just realized I have a strange obsession with their hair, considering I remembered where I could find hers so easily. XD



Knowing SM they probably will end up doing something stupid . Hair is probably one of the first things I notice lol .

Jiyoon could rock any hairstyle <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't like it either.

I loved Taeyeon's RDR hair, it was fab.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't think I've really seen much of a style on Taeyeon I didn't like.



Ennoea said:


> Genie, the short style with the hint of red looked really good on Yoona.



Omg this.  It's easily my favorite and made her look younger.  

Though long hair does make her mature, I still think she rocked the hell out of the genie look.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 24, 2010)

RDR probably had the best concept/makeover for all of em overall IMO. All of em looked fantastic , the outfits were sexy , catchy song .

Had everything going with that song


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2010)

> Anyone else not digging Tae's short hair?



She finally looked great with RDR and Japan Genie, but then they give her some crappy ahjumma hair for Hoot>_>


----------



## Hustler (Dec 24, 2010)

Ikr! she's so short and cute , they should give cute hairstyles like this , not butchy stuff .

She looks cross eyed lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 24, 2010)

Hustler said:


> RDR probably had the best concept/makeover for all of em overall IMO. All of em looked fantastic , the outfits were sexy , catchy song .
> 
> Had everything going with that song



ia.

the only disappointing hairstyle was like... Yoona's bangs.

^also Tae doesn't seem that cross eyed when you compare her to CL.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 24, 2010)

taeyeon isn't short

takahashi minami is what you call short


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2010)

haha Yoona's bangs actually worked, but definitely not in all angles, so that sorta was the downfall. 

I think the worst we've really seen are when Hyoyeon and Sooyoung get a bit "experimental" with a few styles.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2010)

RDR for me is Jessica and the hot black streak in her hair.



> takahashi minami is what you call short



Oh man she's small but its kind of adorable.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 24, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> ia.
> 
> the only disappointing hairstyle was like... Yoona's bangs.
> 
> ^also Tae doesn't seem that cross eyed when you compare her to CL.


Yeh Yoona really can't pull off bangs  . It's ok I can look over look that since the other 8 were great . 

I have never noticed that about CL until this pic




Tendou Souji said:


> taeyeon isn't short
> 
> takahashi minami is what you call short



Who is she? she's pretty


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 24, 2010)

to Hyo's credit, she and Jessica are the only two who can really pull off blonde.

thank god Tiffany is back to black.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 24, 2010)

takahashi minami is the captain of team a of akb48

and she's 4'10"

taeyeon is 5'4" btw

she's the only reason i put up with akb48


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2010)

From what I've seen CL, Tae, Jiyeon and Ham are all cross eyed.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> to Hyo's credit, she and Jessica are the only two who can really pull off blonde.
> 
> thank god Tiffany is back to black.



tbh Hyo, CL, and Gyuri are the only three who have correctly pulled off blonde.

also what the hell was with all the people going blonde lately?  Jessica did it for Legally Blonde, but most of the changing happened in the second half of the year.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 24, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> takahashi minami is the captain of team a of akb48
> 
> and she's 4'10"
> 
> ...



cause it was last post

also for the lazy people this is who im talking about


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 24, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> tbh Hyo, CL, and Gyuri are the only three who have correctly pulled off blonde.
> 
> also what the hell was with all the people going blonde lately?  Jessica did it for Legally Blonde, but most of the changing happened in the second half of the year.



Gyuri can pull off like anything. who else went blonde? Hyosung went blonde for Magic promotions but she switched to that purplegrey for Madonna.

wasn't red like the in color (for hair) this year?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2010)

Since Heart breaker blonde became kind of the trend, it really went crazy this year tho. Sunny and Tiff as blondes was a bad mistake.



> she's the only reason i put up with akb48



Tendou just admit it you like them all, H!P can't hear you.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 24, 2010)

I actually thought Cl looked ok with blonde hair in go away . 

Nana and Beckah could pull it off aswell



Tendou Souji said:


> takahashi minami is the captain of team a of akb48
> 
> and she's 4'10"
> 
> ...



4 '10??? FMD!


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2010)

Sunny at some points looked alright Blonde, but I didn't appreciate all the hairstyles


----------



## Alien (Dec 24, 2010)

Blond rarely looks good on an Asian. The girl in Kog set pulled it off really well tho. 

Oh for crying out loud, i forgot her name again. From 4minute right ?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 24, 2010)

i dont know any other members other than takamina

and i've only watched variety show clips when she's the one involved

idk man the rest of akb48 isn't appealing to me, i'll take reina and momusu over akb48


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2010)

@ Alien - you mean jiyoon


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2010)

> Blond rarely looks good on an Asian. The girl in Kog set pulled it off really well tho.
> 
> Oh for crying out loud, i forgot her name again. From 4minute right ?



Jiyoon. 



> i dont know any other members other than takamina



Well there's the sex god Haruna Kojima.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 24, 2010)

oh wait i lied

i know itano tomomi



> Well there's the sex god Haruna Kojima.


gonna have to google that one


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm not gonna say it I'm not gonna say it I'm not gonna say it I'm not gonna say it




























































































I bet  GD can't wait to get TOPped.

Fuck I said it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 24, 2010)

IU VS Kara this week. Xmas Special.

oh well kinda expected IU will win since Jumping's pretty old


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 24, 2010)

i shouldnt double post but


----------



## Jeff (Dec 24, 2010)

Taeyeon is 5' 4"??


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 24, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> i shouldnt double post but


----------



## Hustler (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry x-mas Kpop ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 24, 2010)

merry xmas guys <3

even tho it's still a few hours more for most of you guys.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 24, 2010)

SNSD looked excellent today on Music Japan.  Watched it with friends during the Christmas Eve Party.  Fany was back and Sunny's hair was still blonde, but Sica and Sooyoung both were amazingly stunning today during the performance.  I'm not sure if it was the HD TV, but they all were gorgeous.  They blew AKB48 out of the shallow, stagnant water because they sang live and sang pretty dang good.  Yuri's curves are increasingly more intriguing for my research purposes 

KARA's outfits looked half-pimp, half sky-diver but by no means was it ugly.  Gyuri was stunning as usual but once again received the most flak from my friends.  Not sure why they don't like her.  Nicole need bangs.  Like right now.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2010)

> Gyuri was stunning as usual but once again received the most flak from my friends. Not sure why they don't like her.



Because her goddess looks make them feel like mere humans, only possible explanation.

Tiffany is back and while the Genie performance lacked something they made up for it with Gee. The outfits were weird but they all looked fantastic.

Ninchak, ninchak, wth lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2010)

Pick your biases guys
The one on the left has the angry attitude I like



> A line from “Pinky Pinky“, their debut track, has drawn concerns over appropriate content. The line reads, “Hit on me confidently, you’re making me wait and wait.  Before it gets any later, hurry up and come to me.“



WTF man, this is creepier than that Willow Smith shit

Seriously though this is incredibly unnerving, such blatant sexualising of little girls. Not to mention these girls should be going to school and doing what kids do, working at such an age and in the music industry is so ridiculous, shame on their parents for pimping their kids to companies to be exploited.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 24, 2010)

lol wasn't this the group with the pedo bunny?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 24, 2010)

lol korea

just stop


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2010)

merry christmas to those who are like

12 hours ahead :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas to everyone here and don't get too drunk Cara or you'll fondle someone while thinking of Seobb.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2010)

Luckily alcohol is still gross for me.  I just can't stand it.   Also, woah, 3D RDR seems to be next.  They get some benefits for pretty much being Samsung's poster girls...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 24, 2010)

if only i had a sunny christmas ava


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2010)

Theres not enough good SNSD christmas stock despite what they do.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 24, 2010)

I like Untouchable. 

I've been listening to them nonstop.


----------



## Alien (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas Batshit insane FC


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2010)

This is okay stock:


Merry christmas to you too, you slut lover.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas Alieen :33 
<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## rice (Dec 24, 2010)

OMG  im on t-ara's side


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 24, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Taeyeon is 5' 4"??



lol ya! around 160cm ahahha


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 24, 2010)

she's 165 cm


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2010)

lol she's only about 160

Plus even the female heights are exaggerated, Sunny was really 155 when she's listed 158

Taeyeon is listed 161 I believe?  so she's probably 158?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 24, 2010)

she was listed as 165 cm when i looked it up yesterday


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2010)

woah she is waaaaay shorter than that definitely


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 24, 2010)

she doesn't look super short though


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2010)

so i'm watchign a bit of fx Koala

there needs to be a gif of Luna knocking out that cameraman.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 24, 2010)

F(x) Koala in Vietnam...wtf lol


and URAKARA
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_R-IkDSvG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2010)

Had a horrible night:/


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 24, 2010)

awww Enno why?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2010)

what happened enn


----------



## Jeff (Dec 24, 2010)

Girl Story reminds me of the girl group from Suicide Club "Dessert"

lol.  Unnerving, at best.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh god.  

Just when I thought this thread was more tolerant of Wooyoung.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 24, 2010)

I hear someone playing Kpop to my right and behind me someone's playing R.Kelly


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

> Just when I thought this thread was more tolerant of Wooyoung.



We can't really blame Wooyoung here, the Ho seems to be the one checking out his booty.

Anyone know why post counts don't show up on this thread? I started spamming hoping to dethrone Cara but all I see is "too many":/


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2010)

mbxx removed the option to see after 1k posts, he find it unecessary

however i do think if you subtract 2500 from my total posts you get a rough estimate of how many i made in the thread


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

> mbxx removed the option to see after 1k posts, he find it unecessary



But its useful in sometimes finding older posts, its not unnecessary at all.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2010)

*finds

damn my typo made me cringe a little 

but yeah none of us are really sure how he decides this, but it's just what he said in a post, it's somewhere in the news section


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

well if you want to see how many posts you have just hover over the envelope next to the thread


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

Mbxx is silly, post counts bring a much needed hierarchy and class system to threads, such systems are needed to run an efficient thread. How else are Cara, Tendou, Kog and me supposed to flaunt our "we were her first and have the most posts so call us kings and worship at our superior spamming skills altar" mentality? We need concrete evidence!!!!



> well if you want to see how many posts you have just hover over the envelope next to the thread



Don't care about post count, just finding older posts is alot harder now.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

i have 2032 posts in this thread

now 2033


----------



## koguryo (Dec 25, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Tablo, lol, camera guy kinda ruins it though
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoiEHAHXFHI[/YOUTUBE]



My first post in the thread

Remember when this thread was about Korean Hip-Hop?  Neither do I


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> well if you want to see how many posts you have just hover over the envelope next to the thread



oh shi 

i forgot about this

i have 3290 now 3291


also this just in

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k6ZtfF-oek[/YOUTUBE]

THE NANABOTS CAN SING?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

raina is one of the best singers in kpop imo

lizzy and nana are okay


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2010)

Raina is definitely high to god tier

however someone please explain to me why

there is no explanation for why lizzy is so damn good at english


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

idk maybe it's cause lizzy is the second best maknae in kpop?

second to seohyun of course


----------



## koguryo (Dec 25, 2010)

Maybe Lizzy has a really good English tutor or maybe her stage name grants her English skills


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2010)

i really do think she is.  the best maknaes always show some random genius and for some reason Lizzy is damn good at english

also that was a great vocal performance but bad choice of song haha.  it gripped me but Nana's blankness (UEE rubbing off, i guess) just really didn't channel the "heavy message pop ballad"ness of it


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

She's always had really clear pronunciation for some reason:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7G3oakIPYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

nana is very emotionless

even more so than uee

ive seen uee show more emotion than nana throughout their careers


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

> ive seen uee show more emotion than nana throughout their careers



A coconut has more expressions than Uee. Nana is cute sometimes but she does seem kinda normal compared to other Kpop girls.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 25, 2010)

Uee's eyes scare me for some reason.  I think it's because she reminds me of one of those porcelain dolls and those things scare me.  My Mom has one that she puts in places where it seems that thing just stares deep into your soul.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

nana has the same expression all the time and is never different. just smiles.

uee may be expressionless most of the time, but she has shown more diversity than nana. example, her fangirling over rain. that alone has her showing more emotion than nana ever has.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 25, 2010)

merry xmas gais <3


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

I have a feeling that Nana cares way too much about image thus only having safe poses like her smile, or the opening her mouth thing she does.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2010)

Okay, Yonghwa can have my love for today only, simply because he sang Feliz Navidad pretty well.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

idk but she's just very bland to me

gorgeous but bland


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 25, 2010)

♬ Special Unit
– G-Dragon & T.O.P『High High』

♬ 2010 LEGEND of Stage
– SNSD『Oh! + Hoot』
– BEAST『Breathe』
– KARA『Lupin + Jumping』
– 2PM『Without You + I’ll Be Back』

♬ Special Stage
– Super Junior『Bonamana』
– SHINee『Lucifer』
– 2AM『Can’t Let You Go Even If I Die + You Wouldn’t Answer My Calls』

♬ Girl’s Power Stage
– Son Dam Bi『Queen + db Rider』
– 2NE1『Go Away + Can’t Nobody』
– After School『Bang!』
– Miss A『Bad Girl Good Girl + Breathe』
– 4minute『I My Me Mine + Huh』

♬ Let’s Party Time
– Seo In Young『Into The Rhythm』
– T-ARA『I Go Crazy Because Of You + Why Are You Being Like This』
– Secret『Magic + Madonna』
– Norazo『Curry』

♬ It’s Christmas Time
– CNBLUE『Feliz Navidad + Love』
– IU『White Christmas + Good Day』
– Sistar『All I Want For Christmas Is You + How Dare You』
– Jang Yoon Jung『Olleh! (Christmas ver.)』

Music Core Xmas Special~


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2010)

MuCore you seem to have misplaced your 2pm


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 25, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> MuCore you seem to have misplaced your 2pm



ikr?

More excited for Bang tho, hopefully all of AS is there, it's been a while since we saw all the members together.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

> idk but she's just very bland to me
> 
> gorgeous but bland



Thus why she's not particularly popular.

They need to shake some of the performances up, other than the Christmas stages they doesn't seem very interesting.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 25, 2010)

2pm     

Anybody wanna place a bet if Taecyeon rips his shirt off or something?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

thats not much of a bet


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 25, 2010)

koguryo said:


> 2pm
> 
> Anybody wanna place a bet if Taecyeon rips his shirt off or something?



idk? MuCore got very strict with their outfits. Sistar couldn't wear those leather pants they did on MuBank/Inki


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

> Anybody wanna place a bet if Taecyeon rips his shirt off or something?



They banned Rainbow from doing their dance, if he rips his T shirt off expect the fanboys to want cheese with their whine.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 25, 2010)

Also pretty wow at Beast being up there with those names.  By this time last year I was a Beast anti.  Too bad they only get one song but then again the other groups probably are only gonna sing half of each song

Actually I don't think Without You and I'll Be Back has any chances for him to rip his shirt off but if anybody can find an opportunity to rip their shirt off, it's Taecyeon


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 25, 2010)

For some reason, I always think Nana's called Lizzy. idk, out of all of them, I feel like she'd be the one with the english name.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

my poor girls

why cant they do their ab dance in peace

it turned us all on so whyyyyyyy


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

> Actually I don't think Without You and I'll Be Back has any chances for him to rip his shirt off but if anybody can find an opportunity to rip their shirt off, it's Taecyeon



I forgot one:

*Idol who is most alergic to his shirt:* Taecyeon

However lately he has no abs so its basically just desperation at this point.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CWB1K4_fsg[/YOUTUBE]

Brb gonna go jogging and rip my shirt off in this freezing weather


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

Why is he screaming? He's not exactly fighting against the Persian army is he now?

Anyone see the JYP nation pics? You old sly dog JYP, they're young enough be your daughters.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2010)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CWB1K4_fsg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Brb gonna go jogging and rip my shirt off in this freezing weather



too many extras in this jung juri cf


----------



## koguryo (Dec 25, 2010)

JYP's only 39, holy fuck I think he looks like he's way older.  I thought he was at least 50.  Is it wrong that I think JYP is one ugly fucker?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

jung joori?

excuse me while i stare at the perfection that is jung joori


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2010)

so guys as another random thing to do whenever for the next week since the year is ending

our opinion on various groups and comebacks this year

also i'm not entirely serious on this, i'm just bored and don't feel like sleeping yet. xD

*Co-ed*
Would probably be more successful if people could actually spell Bbiribbom Bberibbom offhand when typing it in a search engine, or if I could narrow the results by their name being something less common than "co-ed" and more like "Chanmi & Friends"

*GD&TOP*
Ghetto Electro may be fine for powering that club, but I doubt it's sufficient to power their careers.  [/badjoke]

*Secret*
I love them, but I'm convinced with how dim Sunhwa can be that they made the tracks so close that if they do a sudden switch, if she keeps dancing to the other song, NO ONE WILL NOTICE.

*Miss A*
Probably my favorite female rookies of 2010, I do think that they at least deserve to know how many songs were bought without JYP having to threaten to remove the health care of his employees if they didn't buy at least 10 digital copies of it.

*2AM*
I know they had song of the year, but I just assume it was good considering I fall asleep every time they're up.

...done for now, but i had good material earlier that i forgot.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 25, 2010)

hm... will just do male debuts this year for now.

*C.N.BLUE*
They're probably the best rookie group this year (but that's subjective I guess). I've loved both their minis and their japanese stuff as well. Honestly can't wait for a full album from them. Hopefully Jonghyun will get to sing lead for a title track in 2011, he has a good refreshing voice.

*ZE:A*
They're alright I guess. Just not relevant enough. All Day Long (Haru Jongil) was pretty good but the other two songs were meh. They need to improve on their dances tho.

*Infinite*
My favorites X_X. Obviously vocally they aren't really there yet but their dances are sick. Hopefully they get a more catchy and better song for their comeback in Jan, hopefully they beat MBLAQ =o

*Teen Top*
Leader guy does too much of the things and gets too much focus (but he's not really good eyecandy). Done nothing much to make a huge impact on me tbh.

*Touch*
idk them but from the Music Bank perfs I seen, they don't do much to differentiate themselves from the other idol boy groups that debuted. Basically they haven't really got something they're known for.

*Dalmation*
They're alright, most of them got loads of experienced. But guys in the 20s (most in the late) should not be singing stuff like doggy doggy woof woof.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm having a hard time choosing which Beast duet I like the best but from the amount of plays that Dongwoon's and Doojoon's has, I'm gonna have to say "When the Door Closes" is first for me

Edit: 
She's lucky it wasn't a 35 year old pedo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

inb4 cara kills herself because of you posting that


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 25, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> inb4 cara kills herself because of you posting that



X_X.

worst xmas pres for cara ever.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2010)

I'mcalmandcollectedaboutthis.jpg


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

thatsalie.jpg


----------



## koguryo (Dec 25, 2010)

Someone here has been playing all of the Beast songs, I have no idea who it is.  I think it's the person covering their face with their hood and I can't tell if it's a girl or not


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2010)

Oh shi D:

also guys I don't think akp understands what gender bending means but if you watch the fancam they posted of heartbeat it's pretty good and they cut out the guys! :3


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

how has your christmas been cara


----------



## Alien (Dec 25, 2010)

Dem legs


----------



## Alien (Dec 25, 2010)

“IU: If only I had 10 bodies…”

Whore!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

poor alien

he fell in love with a ho


----------



## koguryo (Dec 25, 2010)

If it makes you feel any better Alien, Wooyoung is a man whore.  I heard he fucks any girl that moves.  So they're probably fucking like rabbits inside their vans.


----------



## Alien (Dec 25, 2010)

^



IU should cover this song


----------



## koguryo (Dec 25, 2010)

If I get the chance to go to IU's fanmeeting and take a picture with her, that shit's gonna by my avy for the rest of my forum days unless I meet Jiyoon and take a picture with her.

Edit: Aww Alien I just saw your rep
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKIMLncaodU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Dec 25, 2010)

koguryo said:


> If I get the chance to go to IU's fanmeeting and take a picture with her, that shit's gonna by my avy for the rest of my forum days unless I meet Jiyoon and take a picture with her.


----------



## Alien (Dec 25, 2010)

Ow lol your edit, i've seen it before but it's still lulz


----------



## koguryo (Dec 25, 2010)

So Christmas is over for me.  Good thing a lot of places were still open today.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> how has your christmas been cara



Totally lame.  We've been cleaning all morning and are about to cook for when THREE people show up.

They don't care how our house looks. >[


----------



## koguryo (Dec 25, 2010)

So I'm about to list all of my favorite male hairstyles of the year:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Onew-His hairstyle from Music Core today
Junhyung-His style from Boobs' MV and his hairstyle from the Beautiful MV
Taemin-When he had his long hair and rocked a ponytail
Seo In Kook-During the G20 song
Junsu-During the G20 song




I'm pretty sure there are more but those ones stood out to me the most


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

i guess that sucked cara


----------



## Hustler (Dec 25, 2010)

Whoever invented this WGM shit is gona die seriously


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 25, 2010)

I've never liked that show.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 25, 2010)

Atleast G-dragon is not in it but heres something to burn about


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 25, 2010)

. . . . 

I've thought about it. They do look good together . . .


----------



## Alien (Dec 25, 2010)

Who's the troll on the right ?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

only good christmas present i got


----------



## Hustler (Dec 25, 2010)

You don't seem as obsessed Katz 



Alien said:


> Who's the troll on the right ?



Good edit


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 25, 2010)

Hustler said:


> You don't seem as obsessed Katz




ofcourseIwouldn'twanthimtoendupwithheranytimesoon,it'dbetotallydepressingsoyeahnoCLforhim

 I'm trying to dissimulate.


----------



## Alien (Dec 25, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Good edit


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

This is probably the most disgusted I've ever been with Kpop, fish nets while the weather is -18*C is just abuse straight out, not forgetting the wind chill drops the temp at least by 10 more. CCM and their stylist deserve to burn. FFs they could get serious frostbite


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

i am not even surprised


----------



## Alien (Dec 25, 2010)

That's fuckin' disgusting.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 25, 2010)

The hell with them, that's sick.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

I know T-ara's stylist is brain dead but the dumbass deserves to be fired. Its beyond retarded. They're starving as it is>_>


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

also quoting cause last post on last page 



Tendou Souji said:


> only good christmas present i got



but you cant really do much about the t-ara situation


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 25, 2010)

^ nice. All members?

my mum gave me some money to buy whatever I want for xmas. Probs gonna buy Japanese Sign and cnblue's 3rd jap single.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

all members

even mimi ;A;


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 25, 2010)

T.T
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhNU5P1UXvU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

Don't cry Hara, so happy for her;_;


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 25, 2010)

So proud of her, you deserve it Honey ^^


----------



## Hustler (Dec 25, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> T.T
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhNU5P1UXvU[/YOUTUBE]



The best whole way through , she really stepped up after Sunny left . 

Well deserved


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

Probably why they're trying to make a quick buck in Japan and overseas with their acts. Just bring WG back home already JYP, the girls are wasting away there.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

i like the wonder girls here

as they're away from the possible war that may break out


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

As a fan Tendou you must want them to go back to Korea rather than waste another year in the US.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

thousands of miles between me and sohee

or 200

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

> thousands of miles between me and sohee
> 
> or 200
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Unless you stalk her its the same.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

id look for her when im in new york, which is how i met her in the first place

which would be more often than when im in seoul


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

Tendou if you were a girl you'd be a Shawol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

well my way of searching for sohee was just going to every movie theater i saw

and hoping sohee was staying true to her hobbies

sounds creepy but i just wanted to see her irl without thousands of screaming fans around her


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

Did you take a pic? Btw how tall is she?


Heechul is still a creeper to me, he's been obsessed with her since she was a child. What is with the older guys in Suju? Leeteuk's been grooming Yoona since she was 11.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

no i didn't have my phone or a camera

she signed my movie ticket though

which if you go back far enough in the thread you can see a pic

but unfortunately i have a crazy ex who didn't like sohee so yeah that ticket is lost forever idk what she did with it when i broke up with her

protip: hide your merchandise cause they be crazy

and she's quite short


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

I remember you framed the ticket or something. 



> but unfortunately i have a crazy ex who didn't like sohee so yeah that ticket is lost forever idk what she did with it when i broke up with her
> 
> protip: hide your merchandise cause they be crazy



Wth Tendou, make her pay. Kill her pet

Suju really do put on the best concerts.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2010)

I can't take Sochul seriously.  Honestly when I think Heechul and contact I immediately think of the time he kissed Siwon


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> T.T
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhNU5P1UXvU[/YOUTUBE]



Just watched, it's hard to see Hara cry since she's usually one of the brightside people

But holy shit is anyone else distracted by what Jiyoung is wearing?  It looks like after the speech she's going to take Hara and "punish" her.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

heechul will do more affectionate stuff with suju than he ever will with sohee


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

Lol Cara the girl in the black dress isn't Jiyoung, its some other dominatrix.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2010)

^Okay cause I was looking and I was thinking IS IT OR IS IT NOT cause the make up and outfit was uber distracting.

I hope they had fun though


----------



## Hustler (Dec 25, 2010)

It's not Jiyoung , it's Sori 

I first thought it was Jing aswell , mindfuck


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2010)

I feel bad for Sori

of the episodes I did watch after SuHyunYul left, she got minimal lines and I could barely recognize her most of the time


----------



## Hustler (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeh lol , she was hardworking though . Jooyeon did jack all and still got more time .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

rain world tour

my friend is shaking and crying atm


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 25, 2010)

Rain's enlisting next year right?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

second half of next year


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 25, 2010)

ah. That Supernova guy is too =/


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2010)

I think they denied the rumors of the CSS guy enlisting.

But awesome, good for Rain.  He'll probably get to put his magic stick in all types of different women.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 25, 2010)

Those outfits


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 25, 2010)

>b2st doing t-ara

mind went dirty for a second


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 25, 2010)

lmao @ parodying 2pm and getting it totally right.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 25, 2010)

How are the two groups supposed to pair up if it's 7/6?  Unless one of the guys gets two girls:ho


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

The 2PM parody


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2010)

hmm at SBS?  That was the best one right, and next being KBS then MBC was shit?

if i'm right, SBS had the awesome switch up stages, and showed easily the most diversity among it's stages.  Also, the genie remix in that was badass. (also, the 9pm dancing was good, however 2pm as a group was horrible )

KBS had the MJ tributes that were pretty good, and some good dance stages

and MBC had that HORRIBLE 9PM NIGHT FEVER SHIT THAT SHOULD FOREVER BURN IN HELL and it was basically idols dancing around the entire night just trying to get people to tune in


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2010)

koguryo said:


> How are the two groups supposed to pair up if it's 7/6?  Unless one of the guys gets two girls:ho



I see your excitement but instead I suggest 1:1 pairing and Hyomin leaves to find Sunny

like? y/n


----------



## koguryo (Dec 25, 2010)

So Sunny would dress up as either T-ara or Beast and get with Hyomin, I'm okay with that.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 25, 2010)

you know, really random thought but Nana and Donghae would make like the hottest couple ever. just saying.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 25, 2010)

Awesome Noda hasn't said it yet 

So in before Noda's "leave my Yoseob alone you bitches"


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 25, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Awesome Noda hasn't said it yet
> 
> So in before Noda's "leave my Yoseob alone you bitches"











 bitches better not get within 3 feet.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

> you know, really random thought but Nana and Donghae would make like the hottest couple ever. just saying



For me it would be Siwon x Gahee: the Hercules/Xena ab couple.

Junhyung must be paired with Hyomin, that is all.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMh6mUKENfc[/YOUTUBE]
This is a pretty good remix.

Anyone listened to GD/TOP album? For some reason I have zero interest right now, thats a bad sign.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 26, 2010)

rain x hyori

oh wait that's real


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2010)

I can't believe Hyori had sex with him, Hyori X Kook forever.

I don't know who this girl is but she can sing:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJQJSjnD5Co&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrGoTVKpEJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 26, 2010)

i can

they're too hot to not have sex together


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh look its Donghae:


----------



## Hustler (Dec 26, 2010)

Photoshopped hard  

How thin did they make Luna and Sulli


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2010)

Cannot unsee.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 26, 2010)

the 1st 2 weeks seem to be a male group battle, MBLAQ's releasing on the same week I think and so is Homin.

TS was smart to capitalize on the lack of promoting girl groups in this period


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 26, 2010)

isnt that the sohee doll


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 26, 2010)

oh 2am. remain awesome forever


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 26, 2010)

CCM CEO Bankrupt


----------



## Jeff (Dec 26, 2010)

Those are some pretty legit names there that he produced.  I don't know much about the financial world though, so I can't really understand how he got under.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 26, 2010)

That wasn't even during her debut days.  She debuted with "Mia" and that picture is from her follow-up("있잖아") which she promoted for a little bit after "Boo."


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2010)

> Even big stars had their humiliating moments back in the day.



AKP writing at its best


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 26, 2010)

peace guys~~ stay tight...im off for Vegas...around 2days or so...
( I will just keep updated only KARA and SNSD for now ) xD


----------



## Kagawa (Dec 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I can't believe Hyori had sex with him, Hyori X Kook forever.
> 
> I don't know who this girl is but she can sing:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJQJSjnD5Co&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrGoTVKpEJI[/YOUTUBE]



Wow very good, one of the best korean voices i've heard


----------



## Jeff (Dec 26, 2010)

Ichi is going to Vegas and not seeing any strippers wtf dudes


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pezoCCfN96s[/YOUTUBE]

0:44

I died. 

Also, this was a Japan showcase.  9/10 chance that when she blew that in landed on a female fan. 

edit: also Leo don't watch, Yuri looks smokin in this.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Alien (Dec 26, 2010)

IU wins Inkigayo Mutizen again 

My bias is kicking ass pek


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2010)

All the showcases have been awesome. CN Blue sang their hearts out, Kara were cute and well Soshi were pretty damn good. The Beast showcase should be good too.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 26, 2010)

> The student used some corny pick up lines, saying, “I have a woman I like. She is like an oasis in a desert“.  He then called out Narsha’s real name, saying, “Hyo Jin noona“, and turned his counseling session into a love confession to Narsha.
> 
> The student continued, “I’ll return from the army, so please wait for me“. Narsha asked when exactly he would return from the military. The student answered he would come back around 2013, to which Narsha replied, “Then should I make a decision?”
> 
> Narsha warmly replied, “Let’s meet in 2013!“, and the student could not hide the joy in his expression.



GET IT NAMELESS HIGH SCHOOL KID

MAKE ME PROUD


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 26, 2010)

how old is IU


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 26, 2010)

17, will be 18 in 2011


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2010)

IU and I share the same birthday, I feel close to her now


----------



## Alien (Dec 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> IU and I share the same birthday, I feel close to her now



Not as close as this guy


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2010)

Its Yoo Hee-yeol, man is a pimp.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 26, 2010)

alien

forever depressed cause iu is a ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 26, 2010)

OH FUCK CURTIS YOUR SET JUST REMINDED ME I HAVE TO DL DOCTOR WHO OH SHIT


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2010)

DW was really christmassy this year, loved it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpQ2-iyc-bo&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]
Didn't care for this much but now all of a sudden I'm listening to the song non stop. The intro really is quite good.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 26, 2010)

watch it in hd

and cara

it is pretty much the best doctor who episode i have ever seen


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2010)

Its was by far the best christmas episode, and it was beautiful. Some RTD fans will never admit it tho. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I hate korea, seems like they've targetted everyone biases here and decided to torture us all.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 26, 2010)

it's the best episode ever of modern who by far

beat out girl in the fireplace for me

and im a tennant fan so yeah

though no episode of eleven's has gotten an emotional reaction from me like girl in the fireplace or the end of time pt 2 did


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2010)

I really liked the episode, and Im glad they didn't do a magical fix for the girl. Lol at the Doctor and Marilyn Monroe.



> though no episode of eleven's has gotten an emotional reaction from me like girl in the fireplace or the end of time pt 2 did



Well Eleven has time yet. Moffat tends to stay away from overly sentimental stuff but he did pretty well in this episode. Hopefully the next series will be good, and give us a main villain this time.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 26, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> alien
> 
> forever depressed cause iu is a ho



wish she was mine


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 26, 2010)

well matt is an amazing doctor, so i can't wait for the next series

but like with tennant, something about him just made you love him. you grew attached to him throughout his tenure. matt you're not really attached to.

but i will applaud moffat if he can get me to cry like i did with the end of time part 2

regardless though, that last scene where she was singing was an absolutely beautiful scene


----------



## Alien (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh great, another contender shows up *throws hands in the air*

BRB ordering more magazines for my assault rifle.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 26, 2010)

*covers eyes* ICANTSEEWHATYOU'REPOSTINGABOUTHEEPISODE 

augh it must download quicker


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2010)

> but like with tennant, something about him just made you love him. you grew attached to him throughout his tenure. matt you're not really attached to



Tenant's Doctor was haunted by his past, very alone and just easier to feel empathy for, helped his incredibly emotional acting. Matt's Doctor has been a bit of a joker till now, a loveable sort but we haven't really had the same sort of journey yet. The Big Bang came close to being quite good but Amy Pond's character just lacks something for me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBdzs8eBQ1I[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: _Click Here for Nice Response_ 



It's really cute omg.  I love how they spoke like 5 different Hellos. xD





*Spoiler*: _Click Here for rage_ 



AUGH WHY MUST THEY LOOK AT EACH OTHER WHILE PLAYING FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU STOP IT YOU FUCKING EVIL MAN ;_________;


----------



## Alien (Dec 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBdzs8eBQ1I[/YOUTUBE]



True love is so beautiful


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 26, 2010)

amy pond is an inferior ginger to donna

but matt is a joker

he asked for a badger for christmas

not even lying


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2010)

At first I disliked the Banmal song, I saw it as MBC desperately trying to cash in on the Goguma couple, but watching them create it and put such effort I can't help it anymore, I love it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 26, 2010)

Alien said:


> True love is so beautiful



Negged so hard.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2010)

Lord they're so cute together. And they harmonize really well together now, suck it Seokyu.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 26, 2010)

i dont like yongseo


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 26, 2010)

curtis i am going to spam your cp with sohee nudes the moment i can locate them


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2010)

You're dead inside Curtis.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 26, 2010)

just as planned


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 26, 2010)

YongSeo is fine.

Forced YongSeo is blech. 

Thus why I hate WGM.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2010)

Seobb should have been on keyboard looking angelic rather than being back up for Yonghwa. There are Elephants fucking at the back.



> Forced YongSeo is blech.



You should watch Khuntoria Cara. Khun had a meet with press and Vic gets up asking him basically if he loves her, and he admits it, Hollywood style.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 26, 2010)

i would give you seobb nudes

but you get those every day from her

and im still on 24 anyway


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 26, 2010)

I hate how I can't thumb down comments multiple times


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vra4AWe5Rl4&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
What the hell am I watching?


Thank you SM for trying to cash in the bleeding wallets of Hallyu fans with re-releases and overpriced DVD's. This will lead to the Japanese consumer fighting back against their industry being saturated by Korean idols who can't speak Japanese and just show abs and thus they will revolt and throw all our idols back to Korea where SNSD will still remain No 1 but Kara will be back to being 6 or 7, so thanks JYP and SM, thanks very much for ruining SNSD and Kara's chances at kicking ass and taking names.

I do hope Shinee do well, boys deserve it.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 26, 2010)

The oldest one is 12 right? . . .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 26, 2010)

girl story

lol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 26, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 26, 2010)

daw poor eunjung


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2010)

Anyone know the best place to download 1080p true HD Kpop MV's? I mean super good quality.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 26, 2010)

usually the 1080p mvs show up on blogs

so you'd have to find blogs


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 27, 2010)

so i subscribed to the sweet potato channel.

i just realized that the age says "19" so either seohyun set it up or yong was being silly

I'm still wondering why the hell it's set at hong kong, i'm pretty sure they wouldn't make that mistake o_O


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 27, 2010)

wait  what


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 27, 2010)

Since from what i've read, their challenge was to make the song and make it public online

so we could assume that one of the two made the channel lol, but you never know


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 27, 2010)

so has there been like an official statement that it's their channel or what? like, how did you even find it?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 27, 2010)

nah can't be sure.  

i just wanna be prepared in case a hayley williams happens and somehow nudes get uploaded if it is real.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2010)

Its apparently official (according to Soompi anyway), everyone is stumped at why it says Hong Kong tho. Maybe Yonghwa was being an idiot. In b4 Cara agrees on the idiot part.

Japan doing the butt dance:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkwYY-AaVhQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



> AKB48, Chemistry, Daigo, EXILE, Morning Musume, KAT-TUN, NEWS, Perfume, and Takuya Kimura doing the "hip dance"



EXILE did it best, Kimutaku (guy at the end) looked like he was cleaning a window using his ass.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 27, 2010)

Yonghwas a super nice guy, but I haven't recognized much genius in him tbh.  >_>


----------



## Jeff (Dec 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Anyone know the best place to download 1080p true HD Kpop MV's? I mean super good quality.



I am also in search of such a place


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 27, 2010)

lol

momusu did it on the set of the seishun collection vid

and akb48 shouldn't have tried it in their heavy rotation outfits, those skirts are bulky and make it awkward

but yeah exile did it best, with kunnt, i mean kattun, being second best imo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 27, 2010)

wait wait.

JYPE owns JTunes now (as biggest shareholder) so he'll be in control of MBLAQ once Rain goes to military?

also secret/infinite dropping minis on the same day, can't wait for 2011 already.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 27, 2010)

Shinee in Australia , don't wana go by myself


----------



## koguryo (Dec 27, 2010)

Cube CEO is my favorite CEO but he really needs to give these guys a long break.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 27, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Shinee in Australia , don't wana go by myself



If I make it into the lottery here, I'm set to go to SM Town World Tour by myself in a different city, and staying the night out in the town by myself O_O


----------



## koguryo (Dec 27, 2010)

I would like to see BTICK, HONEY GIRLS, and KNSD.

Edit: Oh shit and Five Stars.  Oh and Hottests are probably gonna rage or something.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice how they announce that beast will be a their compeitions concert, I can totally see some girls going just to search them out. 

Also that dance thing looks cool, it even says Rino Nakasone will be there. :ho


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 27, 2010)

had an arguement with m8s bout snsd

was the only who like Hyoyeon


----------



## Hustler (Dec 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBdzs8eBQ1I&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 27, 2010)

> #43 - Most Viewed (Today)) - Australia
> #43 - Most Viewed (Today)) - Canada
> #82 - Most Viewed (Today)) - New Zealand
> #162 - Most Viewed (Today)) - France
> ...



stupid world


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 27, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> had an arguement with m8s bout snsd
> 
> was the only who like Hyoyeon


welcome to my world


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 27, 2010)

Hyoyeon is a bamf

I honestly go fuck yeah hyoyeon out loud when watching their performances.

however i get too distracted sometimes because i'm wondering whether i should send lesbian pornography into their(yongseo) youtube inbox.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2010)

> had an arguement with m8s bout snsd
> 
> was the only who like Hyoyeon



The only people I know that like Kpop are girls and they all dislike SNSD and Kara.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 27, 2010)

well that's cause they're idiots enn

lol cara


----------



## Alien (Dec 27, 2010)

Dream High press conference.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alien (Dec 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2010)

Wooyoung needs to stop being so touchy with every girl he comes close to.

Watching Banmal song again, the laugh at the end is so cute.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm happy there was an actual practical use for Taecyeon's arm muscles for once


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 27, 2010)

of course she does

shes my t-ara bias for a reason


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 27, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> welcome to my world





NudeShroom said:


> Hyoyeon is a bamf
> 
> I honestly go fuck yeah hyoyeon out loud when watching their performances.
> 
> however i get too distracted sometimes because i'm wondering whether i should send lesbian pornography into their(yongseo) youtube inbox.




hyoyeon is very cute and has a hot body





Ennoea said:


> The only people I know that like Kpop are girls and they all dislike SNSD and Kara.



double standards right ?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 27, 2010)

lmao simonandmartina "is it the running man or the shuffle step?" "didn't vanilla ice do this 20 years ago?"


----------



## koguryo (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 27, 2010)

they dont even show her

what the fuck


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 27, 2010)

lol

alien dies inside yet again


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 27, 2010)

Alien has it worst right now.  Me and Leo have our idols in fake marriages.

His wants to fuck all of the industry before she turns of age.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 27, 2010)

im like in the best position bias wise


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 27, 2010)

Pretty much.  WG isn't in high demand for whoring their members and Sohee doesn't often show much interest in people.  She also is low on any form of vibe, so all we have to do now is have you stake out at JYP HQ in NY when they're promoting here again.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 27, 2010)

sohee showed interest in me :3

and gahee isn't super popular either


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 27, 2010)

Which is scary, because Gahee is like... super hot.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 27, 2010)

i know

she's fucking gorgeous


----------



## rice (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Dec 27, 2010)

Meh people over reacting as usual . She was probably just tired or not feeling well . If her face looked unpleasent then look at someone else .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 27, 2010)

she can do whatever she wants after enduring that freezing concert

netizens can shut the fuck up


----------



## rice (Dec 28, 2010)

she had the  face throughout the whole performance


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 28, 2010)

again

refer to suffering through the cold

she can do whatever she wants


----------



## rice (Dec 28, 2010)

i dun wanna see that face everytime i see t-ara perform


----------



## koguryo (Dec 28, 2010)

She just looked really tired.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 28, 2010)

So they should dance in her place if they can do it better. She wasn't feeling up to it, so what?
On the other hand, she should've done a little bit more to dissimulate it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2010)

> “T-ara needs to write an apology…,”



No they don't. She's probably just tired, give the girls a break.

Lol IU has another ideal guy, as I said 10 bucks she's pregnant before 19.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 28, 2010)

Next time Jiyeon comes out on stage she should have a


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2010)

Snsd are overachieveing at a young age , hope it doesn't haunt em in the future


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2010)

All the groups that reach a peak tend to get screwed over either by greedy management or mistreatment of the idols as a cash piñatas. Im hoping SM have learnt a lesson and don't destroy their golden goose like they did with H.O.T and DBSK.


----------



## Alien (Dec 28, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


>



I have imprints of my hands on my forehead because of all the facepalming i've been doing 

It's not funny anymore.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 28, 2010)

IU should've just stuck with Taeyang, at least then you only had to kill 1 person.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 28, 2010)

yeah

idk if you can go with serial murder here alien


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> All the groups that reach a peak tend to get screwed over either by greedy management or mistreatment of the idols as a cash piñatas. Im hoping SM have learnt a lesson and don't destroy their golden goose like they did with H.O.T and DBSK.



Agree , SM does a great job creating and maintaining groups n the business level but so shit when it comes to individual maintenance . They always go wrong with their most potential groups.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2010)

IU is becoming alittle ridiculous, she's switched what 4 times in 2 weeks? She either needs to stick with one or just mention them as seniors she respects and nothing else.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 28, 2010)

i forget who nrg was with label wise

if so they may have fucked up with them as well

they are still really fucking popular in korea


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2010)

I think the whole Iu thing might be scripted shit , it's a little bit ridiculous now . Unless she's trying to cover up the whole obsessed with Taeyang thing by mentioning lots of names .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2010)

> i forget who nrg was with label wise
> 
> if so they may have fucked up with them as well
> 
> they are still really fucking popular in korea



I want JTL back

NRG were under someone else, not SM.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 28, 2010)

well nrg and h.o.t were like best buds so that's why i wondered

but i miss nrg and jtl

nrg was fucking amazing


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2010)

Didn't one of the members die?

Well they're all back from the Military.


----------



## rice (Dec 28, 2010)

whats nrg and jtl?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 28, 2010)

yeah kim hwan sung died ;A;


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2010)

All I know is that I want Sung Jin x Bada on Running Man, those two were the greatest couple that never were.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm watching me some Michael Jackson


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 28, 2010)

wow isn't this like the 10th guy IU said is her ideal this week?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2010)

Ah that's a pretty relaxing song 

Agree , it's much better than their previous mini but appaluse for versatility


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 28, 2010)

i dont want this to be lost on the last page:


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2010)

My god, if JiHyo was a badass in English I could totally see her doing some Hollywood movies. *_*

She is BEYOND gorgeous.  edit: i had a sentence here where i was managing to fuck up my own english, my lord i'm dumb sometimes


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't see Change 

oh god, that NuABO though


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2010)

> Last week, the Chosun Ilbo asked 28 music experts to choose the top album of 2010 and they pointed to "Graduation" by Broccoli, You Too



While the title song was one of the best of the year, the album itself was meh. But the fault falls on Korean music lovers too who dismiss their own indie scene in favour of music from Europe, US and Japan.

Girl Talk surpasses 200k, get it Kara:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 28, 2010)

weee im back! watsup gaiz...anything new?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2010)

50 minutes till I can DL RM20


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2010)

Ukiss seriously scares me


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 28, 2010)

Is that Dongho?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2010)

Yup


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 28, 2010)

The hell, only Kevin can pull it off.  But that's indeed creepy. . .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2010)

Ukiss really need to stop dressing like girls already, its not helping them get rid of the first transvestite Idol band title.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2010)

Ikr! scary group is scary

Katz : I reckon Dongho pulls it off better than Kevin . Kevin as a girl is just too creepy .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2010)

Kevin acts really creepy but as a girl he's kinda cute in not attractive sort of way.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Katz : I reckon Dongho pulls it off better than Kevin . Kevin as a girl is just too creepy .



You say Kevin's creepy. He's only creepy because he looks like the real thing. 
Well . .  at least Dongho doesn't look like he wants to rape you like Kev does. 

Next thing we'll see, Eli and Alexander kissing wearing tutus.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2010)

Lol I just can't stand Kevin , from the way he talks and acts and everything .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 28, 2010)

i just cant stand ukiss


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 28, 2010)

Eli's the 'normal' one I think.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2010)

Sohyun and Alexander seem ok , I can tolerate . I barely know the rest .


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2010)

which one is dracula again


----------



## Sasori (Dec 28, 2010)

​


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 28, 2010)

For me Kevin's gay for Alexander.  /watches Pops in Seoul


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 28, 2010)

kat

no one is normal in ukiss


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 28, 2010)

Eli's not that bad.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2010)

Lol Saswhorey

Running man 20


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 28, 2010)

he's in ukiss

he's not normal


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2010)

Eli and Kiseop are all pretty normal, not so much the rest. Kevin is okay until he dresses like a girl, then he transforms in to a bitch.



> which one is dracula again



"Do You know me"

That would be Eli.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Kevin is okay until he dresses like a girl, then he transforms in to a bitch.



I don't know why but this made me lol


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 28, 2010)

Kiseop? Who's that one?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2010)

Eli, eh? 

I just realized, the 28th is ending for me, tomorrow is the 29th.  So we're getting a Gayo tomorrow?


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 28, 2010)

Have you posted this here already?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUykORxl2S0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 28, 2010)

hello shinee ripoff


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2010)

Well technically they're underwater


----------



## Adachi (Dec 28, 2010)

Sup guys.

I'm currently catching up on RM and this show is just awesome.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 28, 2010)

I wasn't really excited when I watched it. I feel it'll be kind of meh.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2010)

haha, i happen to be watching RM 20 atm.  YJS of course cracking me up within the first 3 minutes


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2010)

Totally worth it's own post


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 28, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Totally worth it's own post


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2010)

Just kidding, better to go when she's ready rather than just going for the sake of it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah, at the rate she's going she'll probably be busy around that time due to oppas wanting to cash in on that "ideal" man thing when she's legal

Also, omg Jong Kook literally is stretching his blue suit.

and Jihyo is lol, "A red cloak paired with yellow pants should be quite interesting."

Everyone else: "..."

Jihyo: "...sorry."

Jihyo is definitely a bias even though she's not an idol and I only see her on RM.  even though, she is probably the only female in korea who can be naked on screen and be popular


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2010)

Aren't you glad they didn't just cast some Idol for Jihyo? Girl can go from being a harmless sweetheart to a badass in 10 seconds.

I remember when they made her dance to Hot Issue continuously on FO for lulz:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ4gVNoU76g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2010)

Ikr?  If I was Korean i'd write 5 letters a week to RM thanking them for how awesome she is to be on the show in hopes that they would be reluctant to ever get rid of her ;_;

LOL KWANGSOO FAIL


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2010)

They got the cast completely right, Suk Jin is still not properly settled tho, I probably would prefer the bald guy from the episode where they had to make Jihyo's heart beat, that guy was really lulzy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2010)

Haha yeah he was pretty interesting.    But I actually like Suk Jin, mostly for his fail and direct remarks he makes.  XD 

Also, it's funny on the rare occasion they mention his wife. xD


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2010)

Kwangsoo


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _if you want a minigame spoiled_ 



Holy shit, the 1:8 involves a lie detector test.  This is gonna be intense, I bet.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2010)

> But I actually like Suk Jin, mostly for his fail and direct remarks he makes. XD



The "I swear" thing was pretty funny.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2010)

Speak of the devil, they just mentioned his wife


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2010)

Dec 2008


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 28, 2010)

lol i like how you know the month too


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2010)

haha well it was new years.  my friend was an SNSD fan and was convincing me to watch the stuff and mvs

I've actually known about SNSD since their debut, and BoA since like 2005 however 

I didn't become a big kpop stan until roughly 09 however (when i was banned from NF)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 28, 2010)

ah i see

i wonder if anyone else was into it when i was way back in 03


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2010)

holy shit that's a long time.  I only know that my first real encounter with kpop was in 05, when youtube was launched, and I would often find BoA's Japanese videos specifically

I also remember Kiss' Because I'm A Girl being on it and raking in views


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 28, 2010)

well i was into jpop in 99 and kpop was available to me in 03 suddenly so i said why not

nrg's hit song was the first kpop song i heard :3


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2010)

Haha that was on your list.  I definitely liked it. 

and omg they should have played "Guy Love" in the bg for that moment between Jae suk and Suk jin 

it was a true bro moment T___T


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 28, 2010)

I got into Kpop in Jul 2006. I got into JRock first.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2010)

holy shit Jihyo and Jong Kook's catching clothes for the 21st episode are EPIC


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2010)

Got in to Jrock/Jpop around 2007, Kpop I dabbed in late 2008 (mostly just WG and DBSK) but I didn't become a fan till early 09 when Gee and Honey were released. 



> well i was into jpop in 99 and kpop was available to me in 03 suddenly so i said why not



I wasn't even interested in music till 04, let alone Kpop. 99, damn thats long, how come?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 28, 2010)

i saw arashi debut

been a fan ever since


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

I guess I don't want them to go against Big bang but if BB are gonna come back with headache inducing electro then I would like some variety to listen to. Also they're singers, prioritising acting is counter productive especially since they claimed they want to be taken seriously as singers.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 29, 2010)

well

yay i dun like cn blue

maybe they can fade into obscurity and yongseo will die


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 29, 2010)

is T-BLUE the same thing as CN.Blue?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

OBSCURITYYYYY would be nice but there's a video uploaded 2 days ago with a million views they made and fans posting on

as much as I hate it, the way people feel about yongseo is probably the way I feel about jihyoxgary...

My mission is to become Jong Kook 

and yes I'm tired so disregard how weird that sounds and goodnight


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

Nope T-Blue are a ballad singing group, CN Blue is where Cara's ultimate enemy resides.


----------



## Alien (Dec 29, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Nope T-Blue are a ballad singing group, CN Blue is where Cara's ultimate enemy resides.



The Colorado potato beetle ?


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 29, 2010)

Ohh thanks Ennoea, I didn't know that.  Yonghwa? Ahh I see. We got Married is a terrible show. psh.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Ohh thanks Ennoea, I didn't know that.  Yonghwa? Ahh I see. We got Married is a terrible show. psh.



You get my seal of approval. I would totally make a seal if I weren't paying from my iPod halfasleep


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

> Ohh thanks Ennoea, I didn't know that. Yonghwa? Ahh I see. We got Married is a terrible show. psh



You mean the greatest show since the Knight Rider.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 29, 2010)

knight rider was a horrible show


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 29, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> You get my seal of approval. I would totally make a seal if I weren't paying from my iPod halfasleep



You better get some rest NS, we'll talk about that seal later. It better be personalized. /pimp



			
				Ennoea said:
			
		

> You mean the greatest show since the Knight Rider.



Knight Rider? I never watched that show . . Probably I did but it might have had a different name here in my country.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

My nostalgia tells me otherwise, it was oscar worthy.


----------



## Alien (Dec 29, 2010)

The Hoff is the smex. I'm not gay but i'd do him.

Hard!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 29, 2010)

nostalgia is like being drunk

makes you make think funny


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 29, 2010)

Alien, you just gave me the inspiration to create another yaoi story of mine. <3


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't believe you Tendou, Mr T was baddest man on the planet, Knight Rider was epic and Beast Wars was a documentary.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 29, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUU-

I'm waiting for the IU fanmeeting results at a PC방 because my internet is out and because of the waiting I started up WOW again.  I don't even understand the quests that much cuz they're all in Korean.  At least I get free Starcraft 2:ho


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn9ZDJPXyto[/YOUTUBE]
Yuri with short hair isn't awful, Pigs might fly today.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh god I feel like such a newbie, I listened to some korean songs around '07 while checking out some Younha but only really got into the kpop fandom like early-ish this year


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 29, 2010)

man 
SNSD Genie MV = 1gb...epic...


----------



## Adachi (Dec 29, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Fuck, I fell in love with Wonder Girls two Fridays ago, and I don't regret it.


This was the first post I made in this thread, and the date is April 13th, 2009.

Two Fridays before that is April 3rd, 2009, the day my friend showed me WG's "Nobody" MV at church. I've been trapped in this superficial paradise ever since that day, and I have no regrets about it.

Speaking of WG, have you guys seen these yet:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uchUuMXLWOk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwB22kDq9TM&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking. Awesome.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 29, 2010)

No IU fanmeeting for me

Oh and Fall of '07 is when I was introduced to SNSD and Summer '08 is when I got crazy.


----------



## gorgoino18 (Dec 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vldjt6uvoIU[/YOUTUBE]


Check this out. I never really liked Hoot, but I love this one. Oh, my first of possibly many more on here  I got into Kpop about a year ago because I got ridiculed for not knowing SNSD. Since then, I started listening and have been trying to catch up to all the latest news about new idols, albums, and whatnot. Happy to see a Kpop thread here.


----------



## rice (Dec 29, 2010)

^someone tell me what video that is? i cant see it from my ipod


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2010)

It's a guitar cover of hoot by a kid same age as you , you talentless prick


----------



## rice (Dec 29, 2010)

i cannot see your talent either


----------



## koguryo (Dec 29, 2010)

Got my stream going.  I could just watch this Gayo at home but I don't have internet right now and I'm gonna need somewhere to spazz.

Edit: Miss AxSistar was pretty hot.  And Teen Top looked kinda gay.  Love the zoomout for the Orange Caramel perf, also surprised they got a performance.  Anyway there was a nice shot down Lizzy's dress.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 29, 2010)

Jieun and Hyosung looked stunning.  Love Hyosung's brown hair.

f(x) still with no Amber wtf is this?!?!  They should've had Amber bust out from under the floor.  I should be a PD:ho

HOLY FUCK NARSHA!!!!  Marionette dance was pretty

*THUNDER NEEDS TO BACK THE FUCK OFF OF JIYOON!!!!!!!!*

Edit: How you like my double post?  It's like I'm talking to myself here

Edit2: Matrix 4Minute:33  Well no leather jackets but it looks like it.  Also never seen them have Jiyoon try to show cleavage

Edit3:Maknae stage was boss.  Seohyun coming down from the roof, that must be what Cara's dreams are like  Anyway Taemin rocked dancing.

Edit4: AJxSoyeon, HyunseungxHyomin, YoseobxBoram, DongwoonxHwayoung, JunhyungxJiyeon, DoojoonxQri

Edit5: SNSD barely got any time.  Anyway, I'm out until later.....maybe.  I gotta move stuff from my apartment to my Mom's place


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

My internet is fucked, I can barely stream anything, will just have to watch everything later


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 29, 2010)

If anyone gets the video for 2NE1's performance from tonight, please post? All I wanted to see really


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 29, 2010)

omg that Maknae stage was fucking amazing 
4minute's outfits were awesome 
Also, was Siwon wearing a bathrobe during SuJu's performance?

Wow, around the second half, there were so many technical issues. Like a ton of the mics just weren't working and during Beast's perf, did you see those guys just lift a piece of equipment off the stage right in front of Beast while performing?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

SBS what is this stage? Gayoon looks so pissed in a wedding dress, if looks could kill. Narsha had a great performance shame the mic was shitty. Not impressed much till now, Miss A X Sistar was good but only because Sistar looked godly.

4Minute looking sexy as ever and lol the camera man loves Onew, Key's singing and all we see is Onew making faces.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

Circus is too sexy a song for maknaes to pull it off, should have been the sexier group members. Nicole, Jessica, Jungah, Key, Kikwang, maybe Vic. Mir didn't even bother lipsynching. Seobb was perfect tho.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Dec 29, 2010)

Caelus said:


> If anyone gets the video for 2NE1's performance from tonight, please post? All I wanted to see really


Caelus~




Pete Rock & CL Smooth - TROY


Pete Rock & CL Smooth - TROY


Pete Rock & CL Smooth - TROY


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qguk3rqbA6Q&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Stage should have involved them singing each others songs, Beast should have done Yayaya while T-ara should have done Soom, I go Crazy and Beautiful should have been a collaboration. Oh well, atleast SBS finally gave them decent mics half way through their performance.

Shinee did really well, Onew's hair looks damn good if I may say so myself.

I think we just found the Korean Stevie Wonder, he's playing piano and making faces in the 2NE1 performance.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2010)

Hyosung lost weight , cunt's probably got to her head


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAsNZkz0EDc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

HOLY SHIT WTF ARE YOU DOING JYP

I think he just smacked in to a screen

This is why kids don't do drugs.

I see Suju are trying to do Inception, run Donghae run, Shizuz is approaching.

Kyu just stole Jungah's hair.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

I AM ABOUT TO WATCH

I SHOULD SAVE MAKNAE STAGE FOR LAST SINCE YOU GUYS HAVE ME EXCITED AS FUCK 

i'm sick but i bet seo will make me feel better 

edit: 4minute & mblaq did hairspray songs and it did nothing for me.  i love the musical but the only two with SOME stage chemistry were joon & hyuna


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Dec 29, 2010)

JYP is hilarious. Oh my days, I wonder if his artists get embarassed for him.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

*OH

MY

FUCKING

GOD

SEOHYUN *


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

*leaves corny comment on youtube*


----------



## Hustler (Dec 29, 2010)

> Someone get me my inhaler, Seohyun left me breathless.
> 
> NudeShroom 12 minutes ago


  Strangely cute


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 29, 2010)

my thoughts exactly leo


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

Omg Shinee & f(x) performance was GOOD.  Way better than all those other crap remixes they've done this year


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

Not as badass as last years Gayo, but some of the performances were decent.  

However I do hope that tomorrow and NYE we get some more dynamic stuff


----------



## Alien (Dec 29, 2010)

.





> The newly deemed ‘Nation’s Little whore’ IU will be standing on stage in a wedding dress for the first time since her debut. It became the talk of the town when she donned a maid’s outfit for ‘Heroes,’ so it is expected that the wedding dress will be yet another hot issue.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 29, 2010)

lol alien

u got it bad man


----------



## Alien (Dec 29, 2010)

(It is Luna from f(x) in the picture)

이기얼마만이야!!!!!!우리코알라!!조금늦은 크리스마스선물이라며 냉동실에 꽁꽁얼려놨던 직접만든 쿠키를!!ㅋㅋ제얼굴이래요…ㅋㅋ루나♥아유 뽀에버!!
IU: "How long has it been!!!!!! Our Kaola!! A little late Christmas gift, she said she put it in the freezer, frozen hard homemade cookies!! keke My face then... keke Luna♥IU forever!! "


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 29, 2010)

amber

where are you


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

aww Luna

I feel old when i like how the younglings are becoming friends

/is only a year older than IU & Luna


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

holy shit jyp was BAKED

suddenly 2pm's dances make sense


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 29, 2010)

That is juuuuust crazy. . .


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

Okay, one thing that bothered me about maknae performance:

They gave MIR lines over freaking Chansung.

Both rap, but even when Chansung is out of pitch (and sounds so fucking whiny) they actually let him SING in songs.  As far as I know Mir is a rapper?  and that sounded pretty bad.  

Luckily Seohyun appeared moments after to make everything okay.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 29, 2010)

Chidori Mistress said:


> Caelus~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reptastic.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

SBS gayo was okay, last year was probably too good to top I guess. 

Looking forward to the rest, can we have some Guys covering girl group songs and vice versa, thats what everyone wants.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah,that's what was so awesome about last years.  I think monmon actually uploaded all of last years in his channel as well btw


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 29, 2010)

can i just have sohee and gahee here in my room

and some new wonder girls songs


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

fuck, he removed the uploads of last year

i was gonna watch them


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

The last years stuff was removed a while back, tho you can still find some of the performances. I only want to see the Girlgroups taking on Ring Ding Dong and Heartbeat but its not on Youtube


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 29, 2010)

you mean the one that had my flawless gahee? not to mention my hyuna


----------



## Alien (Dec 29, 2010)

I wonder how much money an average SNSD member makes a year


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 29, 2010)

probably not much

it's split between 9 members and the companies


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

Find me the Ring Ding Dong perf and Tendou you'll get an "IOU a Sohee lapdance" written on a piece of paper from me.

Nvm, found it using my super search powers:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF6FldM3Qfk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Ugh its a damn fancam, and the search for the SBS ver continues


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 29, 2010)

who was in the female rdd perf


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xH16M_QH3Q[/YOUTUBE]

you guys were talking about it while i was watching it lol 

that's RDD + heartbreaker + sorry sorry + heartbeat

but i think theres one missing?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 29, 2010)

i just know the heartbeat one cause hyuna and gahee were in it


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

> who was in the female rdd perf



Hara, Jiyoung, Vic, Sulli and Luna. The only evidence I will ever need that the song should have been sang by F(x) or Kara.

The infamous 9PM preformance:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e54haicytTk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

Sulli made RDD the cutest shit ever

i'm just gonna collect all performances from last year and mix them with the maknae perf and shinee perf of this years to make pretend it's super awesome

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MF4nvpXevCw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Vw8G4b2eRE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s77lGozE1LI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 29, 2010)

i love that perf of because of you

so amazing ;A;


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

me too, that's why i searched for it first

i also love the SNSD sexy remix


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

Don't forget these ones

Cara already posted it lol.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 29, 2010)

lol enn

but yeah, that fucking dance break

WHY SO FLAWLESS GAHEE

i now know how cara feels everyday about seobb


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

The SBS boys Gee kinda failed compared to the Boys Generation ver. I was hoping KBS ressurect Boys Generation, do Oh and Hoot FFS!!!

Gahee killed the performance with that, she did the ending better than those strippers ever could.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

omg yes.  the reason they release stuff like Oh RDR & Hoot is so they can redo it ridiculously


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

Do it KBS, do it
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKNhpu1BvHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

Honestly 5 person one is superior.  However Sungjong can take Seungri's place, i'm not a huge fan of his.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 29, 2010)

i didn't see heechul in boy's generation

it automatically fails

also another thing that needs to happen is yoona needs red hair again


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

Cara you're talking about Wonderboys, I think SBS got rid of the concept, their So Hot was epic aswell;_;

Actually I forgot, SBS replaced them with this fail:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q14-gOiJEzY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

More idols need red hair, Blonde looks horrible on most.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Cara you're talking about Wonderboys, I think SBS got rid of the concept, their So Hot was epic aswell;_;
> 
> Actually I forgot, SBS ruined Wonderboys:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q14-gOiJEzY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



oh fuck i forgot about that

Key Wooyoung & Taemin are fine

wtf at taec and mong

edit: also it still forever amuses me how the 2pm guys had "an al" on their shirt.  I wonder if it was symbolic of their personalities?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

Taec and Mong's voice make the chorus sound like some war cry.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raBLLv_GIsE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Love Homin but this looks odd

Looks like SM recycled the set from Copy and Paste


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

People thought "under my skin" was dirty?  They're gonna have a field day with this.

also i'm still spazzing about seohyun descending from the heavens

SHE PRONOUNCED ADRENALINE PERFECTLY

we can tell who actually would like to keep their job and studies


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

24 hours in Cara's Home after the Maknae stage:

*Morning*
Mom: Cara did you clean your room?

Cara: I feel the Adrenaline moving through my veins!!! How can anyone look so perfect, and have perfect english skills? She learnt it for me, thats it, I know why she learnt it, the SBS gayo was a message from GOD!!! *insert crazy laugh here* 

Mom: I'll just come back later.

*Later:*
Mom: Cara dinner time.

Cara: She looks like an angel sent from heaven, perfection is perfection!!! How can I eat at a time when perfection is so high that I can see, in to the holy light of Seobb, just the right place under her and I could see the gate of heaven!!! The gate of heaven mother!!! 

Mom: Okayyyyy...

*Night time: *
*voices can be heard from Cara's bedroom*
Mom: Cara is someone in there?!!!

Cara sleeping talking: Yes Seohyun, yes I'll buy you all the sweet potatoes in the world, but for each potato I give you, you must take a piece of cloth off, thats how it works around here, ho ho ho:ho

Cara imitating Seobbs' voice in her sleep (perfect english but with a spanish accent): No Cara I don't need sweet potatoes, the evil Yong had made me think I preffered men to to potatoes but truly I was just replacing Potatoes with my raw sexul urges for Jessica Alba and other hot honey mamas.

Cara: Just as planned, now come give me some sugar.

Mom: I think Im gonna need a number for an exorcist.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2010)

Omg Jo kwon's gonna do baby for the Kbs gayo

Honestly can't wait to see how it turns put


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

wait wait WAIT

Baby

as in

Beaver kid?

Jo Kwon will make that song actually be awesome.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah bieber

Idk but that was what akp posted for the Kbs gayo lineup, can't copy the link on my phone D:


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

god i wish i had internet on my phone, offtopic but it's old as shit and i seriously need it replaced 

KBS Gayo has some interesting stuff.  However I am disappointed as it seems SNSD prerecorded everything from what i've heard, except for Seo who stayed for that performance (that she owned and they're lucky she stayed /biasbiasbiasbias)


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

Bieber?


Saw this, thought of Curtis:


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

Enno, that gif.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 29, 2010)

That dog scared me.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

> Do not use this method to dream about raping, killing, or beating people!





Never knew you could have consensual love scenes in dreams


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2010)

haha i know right?

"I subconsciously had sex with you last night."

"..."

Totally weird

Also, why seohyun is perfect fact #54072254720239: she took off her own harness.  everyone else needed help or had the step thing.  (that or maybe JYP only needed one because he was stoned out of his mind)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 29, 2010)

Jyp is signed to jtunes (rain, mblaq) but his company bought over the company and merged the two.

Wtf much?

Also I think Kbs does special stages best. Shame snsd prerecorded, girls got a real heavy schedule


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

> Jyp is signed to jtunes (rain, mblaq) but his company bought over the company and merged the two.



The whole situation is weird, the only thing I can think of is JYP bought the company hoping to make a buck out of Rain's world wide concert and album. Idk how JYPE even did it, I thought they were in serious debt?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6veRaFekHX8[/YOUTUBE]

I forgot Sooyoung did Santa Baby pre-christmas, man the concert was forever ago 

*insert Jessica plastic joke*


*Spoiler*: _*insert seohyun bias*_ 



shit sounded like the actual move version for the first few seconds




I really wanna hear taeyeon's hush hush version.


----------



## Alien (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh shit, i repped the wrong person.

Edit: 24'd now lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

and suddenly I have a lifesize IU in my CP


----------



## Alien (Dec 30, 2010)

I stumbled onto that pic by accident last night. You can count the number of hairs in her eyebrows  

Ah well, you were gonna get it in your cp sometime soon anyway.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 30, 2010)

So I've only seen the 2008,2009, and 2010 SBS Gayo Daejuns and I have to say '08>'09>'10

I say '08 is my favorite cuz even though it didn't have Soshi, the performances were pretty awesome.  I also think that if DBSK didn't split up and Big Bang actually made a comeback this year, then this year's Gayo probably would've been the best.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbENU-ODjDQ[/YOUTUBE]
how come that today is the first time i'm listening to this? 
omg lyrics are so scary​


----------



## Alien (Dec 30, 2010)

*IU is concerned with media misrepresentation*

Despite being at the prime of her career, IU sat down for an interview with TV Report on December 28th with a gloomy expression.

Fans, who are used to her large eyes always smiling brightly, will be surprised to hear that her killer schedule isn’t the only issue behind her glum face.

She began by stating, “I’m really scared now how the things I want to express are cut and manipulated and interpreted in ways I didn’t mean. I’m just thankful that so many people love me, but I’m also more aware of how careful I need to be now. Every thing I say, every action I make is becoming an article, and that’s really scary.”

The interview allowed IU to clarify and further explain things without fear of distortion on a couple of headlines she’s been making this month. The rise in her popularity has also brought in a fierce competition amongst reporters to catch an interview slot with her. Because of the competition, some reporters have taken to sensationlizing certain statements.

It was reported earlier that IU would be forgoing college for her music career. Regarding the reports, IU explained, “I’m the type that wants to do my best at whatever I try. If I were to go to college, I’d like to be able to study properly, but my music schedule would overlap. I knew that I wouldn’t be able to my best as a student, so I explained that I wanted to focus on music and go to college when I’m ready.”

She continued, “Unfortunately, reporters cut out a lot of things from what I said and made it sound as if I was completely giving up on college. Although I wasn’t hurt by it, I was really upset.”

At the mention of reports claiming her to possibly be earning $4 million USD this year, IU clarified, “Some reporters began making assumptions that I wouldn’t be going to college because I already make so much in a year, but I know nothing about that and it has nothing to do with me.”

A lot of attention has been put on her ideal man lately, but also on the fact that it’s constantly changing. First it was Big Bang’s Taeyang, then Yoo Ah In, then Yoo Seung Ho, and more recently, Kim Tae Woo. When asked why she kept changing, she answered,

“Honestly, I never said that any of them were my real ideal men. I just like caring people that have a clear idea of what they want to do. People that think highly of themselves are pressuring to me. Taeyang, who I talked about first, is an oppa that I truly like as a fan. I talked about him a few times, but my mom told me to stop because it made me look air-headed.

After that, I said I didn’t have an ideal man, so they started making me choose from certain situations. For example, who do you like from ‘Sungkyunkwan Scandal‘, or who do you like from your duet partners. I can’t avoid answering those, so I do answer them, but that leads to my ideal man constantly changing (laughter). But truly, they are all amazing men, and I’m actually worried about reflecting poorly on them since we don’t really have a close friendship.”

One of IU’s biggest concerns lie in the problems arising from her growing fanbase. Various male stars she’s worked with have been reprimanded by her ‘uncle fans,’ such as 2AM’s Seulong for hugging her on stage, and Super Junior’s Eunhyuk and Shindong.

2PM’s Wooyoung, who plays IU’s love interest in “Dream High,” is already starting to receive the backlash from her fans for his role.

Due to such issues, the singer has earned the nickname, ‘Untouchable.’

She further explained, “I’m not worried about antis. If I’m doing well and I still garner antis, it’s not something I can control, but it does make me realize that I have to try harder. I also feel apologetic to my fans if I’m not able to do my job because I’m affected by antis.”

IU concluded her interview with a message to her fans, stating, “I want my fans to know that just as much as their favorite singers are precious to them, other singers are precious to their fans as well. I’m always so thankful for the support, and I hope that everyone compliments and supports each other.”


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

So... I've watched Seohyun descend at leas 50 times now.  If you pretend that's where the entire performance starts it's 30x better.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2010)

damn seobb has been killing it in the recent performances.

also secret have been amazing.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2010)

> Hm... somehow I think there could be better uses for the money spent on that plane. Like feeding people or helping a small 3rd world country. But hey.... it's SM entertainment, so my expectations should be low.



Pathetic comments, anti's are really desperate. SM wastes their money on law suits and failed Karoake systems, why shouldn't their paycheques get some comfort for one day a year?


----------



## Alien (Dec 30, 2010)

IU has a customized plane.


----------



## Alien (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd be so fucked if some Korean IU stans/netizens ever stumbled into this thread.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2010)

K netizens can kiss our collective asses.

I bet IU rides more than just planes

IU is misunderstood, she doesn't have an ideal guy, except for Taeyang:ho


----------



## Alien (Dec 30, 2010)

IU handles more "passengers" each year than American Airlines and Delta Air Lines combined


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2010)

IU has three entries, make sure your to keep your head is down and prepare for some turbulance


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2010)

also whatever antis, sorry your oppas and unnies aren't in as high demand as soshi.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 30, 2010)

i will watch it for gahee

flawless gahee


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2010)

AS already has like 6 pointless members, why add to that?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 30, 2010)

which ones are pointless


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

> Song won over viewers with her dedication and unwavering passion as she casted herself into every game on SBS’s variety show, “Running Man“. *Indeed, many have speculated that the program became popular because of Song Ji Hyo.*



The show had a pretty awesome concept, but when you bring in someone that good looking and rather cunning, you definitely bring in some people. Plus it was a sausage fest at first and I'm sure guys would rather watch sports if they wanted to see a bunch of guys run in fear.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> which ones are pointless



the ones that aren't seohyun

/disses 85 kpop girls in saying this


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay maybe not 6, but all AS need are Gahee, Bekah, Jungah and Raina, theres no point adding a new member since they've already got enough for visuals and dance.

I wouldn't say RM just became popular because of JiHyo, its a collective effort but she's probably the most badass non comedian female on this type of variety show since Hyori, she's pretty unpredictable.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Okay maybe not 6, but all AS need are Gahee, Bekah, Jungah and Raina, theres no point adding a new member since they've already got enough for visuals and dance.
> 
> I wouldn't say RM just became popular because of JiHyo, its a collective effort but she's probably the most badass non comedian female on this type of variety show since Hyori, she's pretty unpredictable.



They're really trying to be accurate in copying Momusu I guess.  Just bring in people for the hell of it. 

Also, where the hell did SM and JYP find Han Geng, Victoria, Fei, and Jia?  All the Chinese members they bring in I've noticed are usually excellent dancers. /lateobservationiknow


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't see anyone from AS graduating anytime soon tho, unless Gahee leaves and really they can't replace Xena.



> the ones that aren't seohyun
> 
> /disses 85 kpop girls in saying this




Was just dying to use this


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

ohgyuriyouknowisecretlyloveyou

and lmao, "Xena" 

edit: Dayum i'm getting around to watching KBSGD, and they're singing entirely live which is impressive.  Poor Fei had to move her mic but that proved it


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2010)

I totally forgot about KBS, will watch and post silly comments here.

Kang Ho Dong won the MC popularity award and now the SBS daesang, how did he beat the Grasshopper? Dong is a good MC but Jaesuk is far superior.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 30, 2010)

Lizzy is the second best singer in the group

UEE brings in the fanboys (a good 70% of the fans are UEE fans)

You need to keep Nana cause you need Orange Caramel cause they tend to make more than After School does.

etc etc everyone is needed cause otherwise they would be even more irrelevant than they are now


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2010)

No love for Jooyeon Tendou?

Gahee>>>Lizzy, in terms of singing live. OC proved that without a doubt.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

Lizzy is good but imma need more proof if she's above Gahee and Jungah.  Obviously Raina is #1, but #2?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 30, 2010)

well singing live on stage doesn't always tell the whole story

example: nine muses

i was too lazy to get into jooyeon


----------



## Alien (Dec 30, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Also, where the hell did SM and JYP find Han Geng, Victoria, Fei, and Jia?  All the Chinese members they bring in I've noticed are usually excellent dancers. /lateobservationiknow



They probably scout Chinese dance schools were girls are trained from a young age. Like really young.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 30, 2010)

fuck you korea and you taking down shit

i was gonna show you guys some videos of lizzy but they're all gone now 

oh yeah and on the oc comment enn, those are idol songs. like real idol songs (jpop) which give you no real chance to show off your voice unless you get some random ass high note (raina). it's like saying nine muses can't sing based off no playboy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

Alien said:


> They probably scout Chinese dance schools where girls are trained from a really young age. Like really young.



This is what I'm guessing, but does China have a lot of professional dance schools?  

Han Geng went into Suju being a badass at Ballet, and Victoria is a human silly straw.  Jia and Fei haven't really shown off as much as these two, but you can tell they've had extensive training to say the least.  I can't think of any other people who came directly from China however...


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

Nicole saying "y'all"

Sorry Nicole fans but I facepalmed

I don't even say y'all and it was just so... UNNATURAL hearing her say it 

oh wow Seungyeon's english was great, though Photo as "poto" was adorable sounding :33


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> the ones that aren't seohyun
> 
> /disses 85 kpop girls in saying this



And the bandwagoners


----------



## Alien (Dec 30, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> This is what I'm guessing, but does China have a lot of professional dance schools?



I dunno but they have lots of dance schools for traditional Chinese dances (thanks documentary channel lol). Victoria got her training in one of those if i'm mistaken.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

Alien said:


> I dunno but they have lots of dance schools for traditional Chinese dances (thanks documentary channel lol). Victoria got her training in one of those if i'm mistaken.



oh yeah that's right.  It's nice that they have such a value for dancing 

also ergh not liking the bon jovi cover


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2010)

Alien said:


> I dunno but they have lots of dance schools for traditional Chinese dances (thanks documentary channel lol). Victoria got her training in one of those if i'm mistaken.



 

Iu must have went to a co-ed school , you know why


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay, it's now very obvious that they got inspired by Glee to do these performances, but they were horrible song choices.  They're amazing vocalists, but only Changmin and Yoseob have decent pronunciation and these songs are really lyrically powerful.  

I feel bad cause I like all the people they chose, but they needed to choose pop songs from Glee, not the rock like Bon Jovi and Queen.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh snap, but Jungmo is killing it from the looks of his hands.  I doubt that's live playing though


----------



## Alien (Dec 30, 2010)

IU is taking over the Korean pop industry.

IU’s new song ‘Good Day’ has topped Soribada chart for two weeks in a row in competition with the new songs of GD&TOP and Tae-yeon of Girls’ Generation.

As three of her songs are ranked in the top 20 of Soribada weekly chart, IU proved herself to be the next diva. Previously in June, her duet song ‘Nagging’ she sang with Seulong of 2AM topped Soribada weekly chart for two weeks in a row. *IU became the only solo singer whose two songs topped the chart for two consecutive weeks this year.*

And i just found the ugliest IU pic ever. PS


----------



## Alien (Dec 30, 2010)

NSFW


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

The ho really worked her way around Korea to get all those album sales...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 30, 2010)

iu shows her true face


----------



## Alien (Dec 30, 2010)

I hate you guys


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

wat is this

kara in steampunk

dohoho i am intruiged


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2010)

AS needs Beckah, I always feel the performances aren't as fierce without her ;_;


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

we heart you too alien

@ RA - Freaking agreed, Bekah is fucking fierce.  She just always seems to love performing, her stage presence just does a lot


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 30, 2010)

as needs to just stop adding members

they're happy with the members they've got, no need to throw in more members


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

in HuH, who says the "real music (korean words) young ladies" part?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2010)

The opening to KBS GD, I love all those guys but thats some horrible singing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2010)

yeah I always thought they added Lizzy because to cover up Uee's non-presence during Bang.

also Pledis needs better song distribution. Too much of the song is Raina/Kahi, it wouldn't kill to give one Kahi/Raina line so that Lizzy/Nana (is that right?) at least have one line each during Bang instead of sharing one by themselves


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2010)

Jinwoon noone is going to believe you just played that guitar, tho kudos for singing Muse.

3 Minutes in and this is already better than SBS GD, lol Seulong, you look awkward but in a good way.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2010)

Jokwon singing Baby was one of my favorite moments lol <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

Haha, Jinwoon is trying to beat out Yonghwa for Seohyun.  

Also, it's strange but I wouldn't have minded a Jinwoon/Seohyun WGM.  Probably because he would have started out as a big fanboy. 

Also yeah, way better than yesterday.  Only thing better about yesterday was Seohyun.

Did I mention how perfect she was yesterday already?  I mean Seohyun is so Seohyun and she Seohyuns at Seohyuning, Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun Seohyun


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2010)

> Also, it's strange but I wouldn't have minded a Jinwoon/Seohyun WGM. Probably because he would have started out as a big fanboy



Seohyun would mentally torture the poor kid with her stares and no touch policy. He'd spend the time on WGM in the bathroom crying.

Okay Kara ilu but those outfits and that performance wasn't good, but Gyuri got a ton of great shots so Im happy.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 30, 2010)

cara just reached all new levels of creepy


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

It's getting somewhat late, I start getting weird and insufferable.  

tbh just had a boring day.  It was my sisters birthday and I love her and all.. but when I'm sick and being forced to go out and eat with them it SUCKED 

back on topic:


> You know what? I feel sad whenever some people comment on their performance like 'f(4)'s performance is great but AMBER blah blah blah.." It's like you're telling them they're not good enough. You're slapping those words on their faces. These four girls lost their friend and now losing their fans. They are working so hard these days to gain the fans they lost because of Amber's disappearance. They deserve our appreciation. They deserved to be cheered up and not to be brought down.



this youtube comment made me feel bad.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2010)

Just same old Cara



> in HuH, who says the "real music (korean words) young ladies" part?



Hyuna.



> It was my sisters birthday and I love her and all.. but when I'm sick and being forced to go out and eat with them it SUCKED



I hate this too, but if I say anything everyone makes me feel guilty for being a shitty brother or cousin when Im not.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 30, 2010)

i miss amber ;A;


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Just same old Cara
> 
> 
> 
> Hyuna.



Weird, in the gayo version someone else said it for her (while she was breathing i guess, since it's fully live) and had really great english.  It was just unclear enough for me to be unable to tell


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

THANK YOU SHISUS for letting SNSD not do Hoot.  It's bad enough they're not doing specials, but if I had to hear WOOOOOO one more time I would have had to switch to stanning GP basic from so much overused pain


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 30, 2010)

I still am awaiting for them to do a full RDR perf in one of those specials

There were too little performances of that one ;_;


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2010)

The pimp chair is back. FUU KBS, Onew's mic aint' working. I don't like Lucifer at all tbh but I've probably enjoyed the live versions more than anyone elses. Shinee really know how to perform live.



> THANK YOU SHISUS for letting SNSD not do Hoot. It's bad enough they're not doing specials, but if I had to hear WOOOOOO one more time I would have had to switch to stanning GP basic from so much overused pain



Shooo shoooo shoo Woo wooo woo Whoooo whoooo, its like they're trying scare a cat away while someone showed them their abs, and then a guy ran away with their handbags. 

After the Sooyoung pimp walk I always switch off, that song will not stand the test of time.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> I still am awaiting for them to do a full RDR perf in one of those specials
> 
> There were too little performances of that one ;_;



Indeed, and like Tendou says, it's got the most balanced parts.  



Ennoea said:


> The pimp chair is back. FUU KBS, Onew's mic aint' working. I don't like Lucifer at all tbh but I've probably enjoyed the live versions more than anyone elses. Shinee really know how to perform live.



Agreed.  Seriously just the energy that they can give off is amazing, very few groups can do that for me


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 30, 2010)

HYO WAS SUCH A BAMF IN RDR ;A;


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2010)

2PM look like strippers, those outfits are just not good


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 30, 2010)

>implying 2pm aren't strippers


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

HYO IS ALWAYS A BAMF

tbh i've just always skipped 2pm performances now.  replaced them with 2am 

Lol @ jessicas face at the end
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voPYnu115FE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2010)

> >implying 2pm aren't strippers



But we were somewhat kidding, now they actually look like strippers, albeit horrible strippers that would just annoy you.

Yoseob, you did well my child/baby/puppy combo. Bohemian Rhapsody is kinda weird but its pretty good. Jungmo and Jonghyun are humping each other right now. Jungmo is being wasted in SM.

Seriously KBS how do you expect the ass shaking in Crazy in Love to work if you're gonna make Sistar wear what looks like an old womans frilly bedsheet?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm glad CNBlue was actually able to perform live, it was a great performance.  Glad Yonghwa went out into the crowds, was an awesome move and actually made it seem like a festival.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5K7uaVjiwU[/YOUTUBE]

*WHY IS THIS GIRL JOINING AFTER SCHOOL!?!?!?*


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz3FADGi0bQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
If your mic ain't working what do idols do? Most stand there holding their ears and looking sad. Yonghwa decided to fuck it, goes in to the crowd and shouts the song at them, the crowd really is great here too. Best performance of theirs I think I've seen on these types of shows.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 31, 2010)

so they can become a rock group

then gahee wears less

and ends up in my bed

JUST AS PLANNED


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2010)

That girl needs to join FNC or something, those skills are incredible, in AS she will just become wallpaper.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2010)

I hope this is what she wants, to say the least.  It would suck if she wanted to be in a rock band and nobody took her and she settled for being an idol.  At least I think we can safely assume that she's probably a good singer, seeing as with those skills she was likely exposed to music training at a young age. >_>


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2010)

I assume she's quite young. That kind of skill takes years of hard work and dedication, if she can play confidently at such an young age then it goes without saying the girl is talented, so yeah she'll probably be a very good singer with most likely a unique voice. Not sure how she'll fit in AS but I hope she does.

Gyuri+Tied hair= Enno very very very horny happy.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> That girl needs to join FNC or something, those skills are incredible, in AS she will just become wallpaper.



I agree so much X_X. Pledis will screw her over.

unless she's a hit in variety, I don't see much popularity for her D:


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2010)

Akp has a video of her singing, but she seems like 13 or 14 in it, literally in the midst of puberty.  I doubt they would recruit someone younger than 15...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2010)

@Cara: I don't know who said the "Young ladies" part in Huh, it wasn't someone from 4minute, didn't sound like Hyuna and noone else sang, maybe someone left their mike on in the back and was singing along or something. Or it was a ghost.

It was Sohyun, the maknae.

I thought SNSD pre-recorded, seems like a crowd is there?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2010)

what's with female maknaes and English 

I used to have a theory but they're making it irrelevant


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2010)

And can I ask what was the theory?

Finished, KBS>>>SBS. THough SBS had flying ballet JYP:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 31, 2010)

OMG...Jessiikeiiii~~~~ *faint


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 31, 2010)

and lol at that JYP gif...
have more ..im loving those


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 31, 2010)

Tiff's Umbrella cover <3


----------



## gorgoino18 (Dec 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skbqwxsrSic[/YOUTUBE]


Hahaha, anybody see this in the SBS Awards Ceremony?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2010)

Holy shit guys, lil playgirl had a BAMF entry.  

...now to not hear her play guitar for several months


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2010)

Holy shit. Infinite were 2 minutes of badassery

2pm WISHES they could do such a simple stunt as perfectly as Inifinite did, srsly


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2010)

HAPPY NEW YEAR GAIS!

will check out MBC's Gayo Daejun perfs later.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy new year K-pop ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New Year, you underage asian loving freaks


----------



## Hustler (Dec 31, 2010)

That's only Alien


----------



## Alien (Dec 31, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Happy New Year, you underage asian loving freaks



You too


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2010)

But Vic has the mental age of about 5


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy birthday to the year 

time to finish the gayo...

and oh lord, Kikwang singing "Pimpin ain't easy"


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 31, 2010)

watched AS performance. Hopefully, the fact that they showcased the new member's guitar skills means they'll put it to good use in the next single.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2010)

I am sorry world

but

the moment i heard sorry sorry

i closed the suju tab

i just... can't do it


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 31, 2010)

I know though, like as much as I like this song, why are they still performing it in 2010. I can't think of any other performer who repeated their comeback songs from last year. Even SNSD didn't perform Gee, though it was like wildly more popular. *sigh*


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 31, 2010)

Hustler said:


> That's only Alien



I'm underage too.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 31, 2010)

that sorry sorry perf

was ugh


----------



## Alien (Dec 31, 2010)

^

2011 has started off well


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Dec 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu0TEwcM2wE&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh Hust you naughty devil

Brb, finally watching MBC Gayo.

Im so sick of BGGG, its just the exact same performance again and again. Seemed like everyone except Luna were lip synching in the Nu Abo performance.

Edit2:
Oh man I feel for the new AS girl, her entrance was pretty epic but she looks like a kid compared to Xena and her groupies.

Edit 3:
Damn Jonghyun and Onew really were at their best, probably their best vocals. And on a shallower note Hara looked beautiful, and finally they got rid of Nicole's egg shaped forehead.

Edit 4: Min and Kwon saved this horrible version of Umbrella, also Min there ain't no point shaking your ass when Kwon is behind you, he's probably turned on about as much as a pedo at an old folks home. I went too far with the analogy


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2010)

Its over MBC won. A stage with CNBlue, FTIsland, Onew, IU, Luna and Junsu just can't be beaten, even with the wife beater there.

Khuntoria performance had so much sexual sub-context, make it more obvious you two.

MINZY SHOWED SIDE BOOB, MINZY SHOWED SIDE BOOB, MINZY SHOWED SIDE BOOB, MINZY SHOWED SIDE BOOB, MINZY SHOWED SIDE BOOB, MINZY SHOWED SIDE BOOB. MINZY SHOWED SOME SIDE BOOB!!!!!!


----------



## Alien (Dec 31, 2010)

Currently all the rage in the music scene thanks to 'Good Day', IU revealed that she is grateful to those officials who failed her from past auditions. If it weren't for them, she wouldn't be who she is now.

In the most recent interview with TVREPORT, *IU stated "Not just at JYP, I was dropped from over 20 auditions at other companies as well"* and "Since I had failed so many auditions, I no longer expected to pass any of them, and so I was never particularly hurt by the results."

IU went on to say "I am sincerely grateful to everyone who did not let me pass my auditions. If I had gotten in too easily, I wouldn't have worked as hard" and "Thanks to them, I've gained more strength and I've learned what it means to never give up."

Meanwhile, much talk has risen about the release of IU's audition tape for JYPEntertainment from 2008. In the video, one can witness IU singing Bubble Sisters' 'I Loved and I Laughed.'

Reactions to this video have been hot, with netizens remarking "Even then she sang well, so how did they not accept her?", "She hasn't changed one bit, so cute", and "I bet JYP is seriously regretting this."

Korea


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2010)

it's crazy

MBC sucked last year

this year it was actually good


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2010)

*MINZY SHOWED SIDE BOOB. DID NOONE ELSE NOTICE?!!! AM I THE ONLY PERV IN THE UNIVERSE!!!*

Where's Sasori when you need him?

Skipping GD/Top, bores me to tears.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2010)

i'm a perv

just not for minzy

/typical post from me.  

also 2ne1 and GDTOP was a really great performance, Dara was adorable as hell. XD  So sad that youtube removed the full 2ne1 perf before i could see it.

i just did a youtube search for it and all i got were Momusu and Perfume plastic surgery videos


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2010)

Nah I ain't interested in Minzy but side boobs in Kpop are such a rare breed that we must treasure them when they do occur:33

Omona have the 2NE1 performance still up.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2010)

just checked, audio disabled T______T

DAMN YOU YG

edit: oh wait, THANK YOU RANDOM VIDEO COMMENTER FOR TEACHING ME HOW IT WORKS


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2010)

On Omona and the homepage of the channel the audio still works, enjoy the side boob. Don't deny it Cara, I know you will pause repeatedly.

Sunny and Jess sound ill.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2010)

oh damn just found it.

more than expected.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2010)

2PM sound really lazy or ill. 

Wait wtf are they wearing for I'll Be back? Hmm MBC I thought you didn't allow stuff like this? They really are living up to the stripper thing now


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2010)

i haven't even touched a 2pm performance 

but now i must know what you speak of


----------



## Hustler (Dec 31, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Oh Hust you naughty devil



Funny because I wasn't even looking for Victoria pics .

- Sooyoung and Taengo are growing their hair again 

- Everyone looked crazy beautiful in Kara . Thank god Ham has long hair now too and Nicole covered up her forehead . Hara was just beyond gorgeous in bad girl . Gyuri was just Gyuri .

- I was too focused on Bom's legs to notice the Minzy sideboob


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 31, 2010)

> IU went on to say "I am sincerely grateful to everyone who did not let me pass my auditions. If I had gotten in too easily, I wouldn't have worked as hard" and "Thanks to them, I've gained more strength and I've learned what it means to never give up."


translation:

IU:  muwahahaha! how you like me now?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2010)

2pm: We don't need talent to succeed, we have lotion to make our abs look real.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2010)

What IU really meant was this:



> Suck it JYP, you freaky, ballet doing, tights wearing freak of nature.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2010)

Beast, Infinite, heck even ZE:A were better than 2PM, Kevin did really well in Love the way you lie with Seo In Young.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2010)

Infinite's dances are epic.

NOT SURE I LIKE THE HAIR THO.

but the Secret perfs from the Gayos have been my faves.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2010)

I totally missed that.

But I don't think that Korea understood the song... 

They should be slapping her, not pulling away!


----------



## Alien (Dec 31, 2010)

Hyosung looks amazing


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I totally missed that.
> 
> But I don't think that Korea understood the song...
> 
> They should be slapping her, not pulling away!



Since I realize my post is now sorta out of context, was referring to Seo In Young doing a song about domestic violence >_> 

Also Secrets performance was good, though I don't think that style really worked for Zinger...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2010)

omg dambi performed can't u see ;_; <3

the MBC gayo was great. The Boa tribute (Taemin/Krystal/Luna/Yoona) was one of my favorite performances and there was a lot more diversity compared to the other gayos. Bang! was epic with that new playgirl (she looks too young for that concept tho).

Khuntoria dance was <3 tho the Khun fans really need to stfu, how dare they call Vic fat.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _I'm so dead..._


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2010)

Wait, what?

People called VICTORIA, of ALL people there are that appear on those stages, FAT?

Victoria is fat.

THAT SENTENCE DOESN'T EVEN _SOUND_ NATURAL.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 31, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> People called VICTORIA, of ALL people there are that appear on those stages, FAT?
> 
> ...



yeah the jealous female haters were leaving very mean comments on the vid lol.

also I forgot about the Rainbow A Remix, that was <3


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2010)

They've been calling her fat all week, apparently she should pay more attention to herself according to the numbskull Khun fans. I'd smack a bitch but we leave that to Hust.



> Since I realize my post is now sorta out of context, was referring to Seo In Young doing a song about domestic violence >_>



Seo In Young was acting sexy when singing the lyrics, I found it amusing.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 31, 2010)

So I've realized that in every group I have a bias but if it came right down to it, I'd choose a different member in that group to have sex with.  Am I the only one?

For example:
In SNSD my bias is Sooyoung but I'd totally rather do Tiffany.



Oh I totally need one of the girls from Rainbow's name.  In the MBC Gayo performance yesterday, she was the one with the sideswept bangs.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2010)

It's so stupid, they cut down any idol who comes in contact with their bias.

btw guys, Yonghwa is a fat lipsyncer who needs to lay off the hair gel


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 31, 2010)

wat Vic is not fat O.o....


----------



## dream (Dec 31, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> People called VICTORIA, of ALL people there are that appear on those stages, FAT?
> 
> ...



People are crazy.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

> btw guys, Yonghwa is a fat lipsyncer who needs to lay off the hair gel



Did anyone else think he was flirting with Onew?

Kpop fandom can be retarded, Tiffany always gets called fat aswell.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy new year from DC, guys.  12 am here now



Ennoea said:


> Did anyone else think he was flirting with Onew?



LOL I actually saw it too for the moment.


----------



## Alien (Jan 1, 2011)

Ugh, calling Vic fat is disgusting. Jealous cunts are jealous. 

I was just looking for Vic stock. Only found a cameltoe gif


----------



## koguryo (Jan 1, 2011)

> Oh I totally need one of the girls from Rainbow's name. In the MBC Gayo performance yesterday, she was the one with the sideswept bangs.



Nobody?  Nobody but you


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

I think Curtis is the only one who knows Rainbow enough


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

> Nobody? Nobody but you



There are two, one with black hair, and one with brown, which one?


----------



## koguryo (Jan 1, 2011)

Fuck

My New Years sucked ass, I was supposed to meet with a friend but that bitch wasn't answering his phone.  I walked to Hongdae in the cold cuz the buses stopped running.  All the clubs were packed so I just ate some ddeokbokki and fried octopus and walked back home /endvent



Black hair


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry Kog can't tell, the camera stays on her for a second and her face is covered by the mike, doesn't help that DSP has made them all look like fucking twins

New years is never as good as its cracked up to be, basically its like every other day except they make you stand out in the cold for hours either for fireworks or to get in to a party.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow only like three hours until the new year comes now where I'm at. I can't believe I only discovered the wonders of kpop this year, and for better or for worse, I've been thrown into the kpop fandom. This year has actually been pretty awesome all things considering and honestly, I'm really grateful for discovering this thread and all you people. Thanks


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

Daw Noda

Let us spread Kpop all around... this thread. :excalibur

...and i can't remember if excalibur was on this forum...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

We love you too Noda.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOaWP5VjERE[/YOUTUBE]

lol, this was on popular vids under music


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

Can't understand Korean so to me the video went like this, the girl got in a fight with the old woman, she calls up her brother/boyfriend and tell him to meet her at her stop and beat the old woman up. Am I right?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

i heard rainbow and my name

WHAT DO YOU ASK OF ME


----------



## koguryo (Jan 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUgMhDgnsls[/YOUTUBE]

Far left, with the sideswept bangs, black hair.  Name please


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

i believe it's Jisook Kim

cause that's her line iirc


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year ^^ from the west coast ^^


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 1, 2011)

Just finished RM20.

Jihyo is badass. Fighting against Haha and Gary + a catfight with Lizzy? I swear Sukjin and Gwangsoo need to step it up, they get caught WAY too easily.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2011)

Rainbow is such a beautiful group , Jae Kyung is gorgeous and the one Tendou/Kog just mentioned seems really really cute too


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 1, 2011)

oh Rainbow....DSP <3...KARA and Rainbow <3


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh Rainbow....DSP <3...KARA and Rainbow <3


----------



## koguryo (Jan 1, 2011)

Tendou Souji said:


> i believe it's Jisook Kim
> 
> cause that's her line iirc



I have found my Rainbow bias.

So let's see:
SNSD-Sooyoung
Kara-Seungyeon
4Minute-Jiyoon
2ne1-Minzy
After School-Jungah
Secret-Jieun
Rainbow-Jisook
Brown Eyed Girls-Miryo
f(x)-Krystal
miss A-Jia
T-ara-Eunjung
Sistar-Hyorin
Wonder Girls-Yeeun

I feel like I'm missing a lot of people


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2011)

koguryo said:


> I have found my Rainbow bias.
> 
> So let's see:
> SNSD-Sooyoung
> ...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

SNSD- Hyoyeon and YoonA
Kara- Hara
4Minute- HyunA
2ne1- lol no
After School- GAHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
Secret- aladdin pants girl
Rainbow- Hyunyoung
Brown Eyed Girls- JeA
f(x)- Krystal
miss A- idk the name
T-ara- Eunjung
Sistar- So Yu
Wonder Girls- SOHEEEEEEEEEEEE
Nine Muses- Sera Ryu

what other girl groups are there


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2011)

Necessary


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

is that hara


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2011)

Yup     :3

Posting for Cara


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

into the hara folder it goes


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 1, 2011)

lol talking out bias again? haha

that HARA perf in HD is *faint


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

So bored, rewatching RM 13.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 1, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR ~~

Oh yeah.


----------



## April (Jan 1, 2011)

They should get married already.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

it will happen


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

I hope not, Kwon deserves to marry someone he loves not as a friend but as a partner.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I hope not, Seohyun deserves to marry someone she loves not as a friend but as a partner.



*EXCELLENT POST!*


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

It goes for Seobb too, she should marry the person she loves, doesn't matter if it's a goofy idiot who sings songs forcing her to speak banmal  or a girl from Washington who dreams of being Mrs Goguma.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah.  I don't mind WGM as a show, but I think the people it chose are somewhat sketchy.  Maybe it does or doesn't have an ulterior motive, but I do think it puts a lot of pressure on people to be a traditional couple. It just enforces a lot of bad gender roles and sexism.  I'm not anti-marriage, but I think the reason a person should have to become a role is if they truly love someone.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2011)

Put Kwon on "I'm a homosexual get me out of here" 

Khuntoria on "Koreas funniest home videos , adult version" because it's a friking joke 

Goguma couple on the "Forced skinship diaries"


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

"Forced Skinship Diaries" sounds like rape. 



...I have a sudden idea on what to screw MBC over with.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

who says kwon doesn't love gain

hmm


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

I really despise some of the drama situations the couples in WGM have to do, it so ridiculous. Take a pic here, create some "memory" that happened in some drama or CF etc.

But WGM is too much fun not to watch, as long as we just accept it as an entertainment program and not anything more. Yongseo however are real


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I really despise some of the drama situations the couples in WGM have to do, it so ridiculous. Take a pic here, create some "memory" that happened in some drama or CF etc.
> 
> But WGM is too much fun not to watch, as long as we just accept it as an entertainment program and not anything more.*erased for inaccuracy*



Yeah it's retarded.  But yeah it's worth watching for Seohyun.

also time to die of awesome:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2n6AAiXKKE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

not enough gyuri


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

These kid should check out their parents marriage to see reality:

Wife: "Take out the trash will you!!!" 
Husband: "I said I'll do it, so I'll do it. Get off my back will you!!" 
Wife:"Get off my back? Thats what I should have said the first time I met your sorry ass"
Husband: "What did you say?"
Wife: "You heard me"

I was just gonna post that, spazzing for 3 minutes

Meh its not that different, I bet the Hara version will be godly or something, damn Japanese people bias.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

Well Gyuri had me in love with her for 3 minutes.  She's easily probably the hottest woman in kpop.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

hotter than lee hyori?

no


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

> Well Gyuri had me in love with her for 3 minutes. She's easily probably the hottest woman in kpop.



The greatest comment in the history of the internet has been posted. 

The MV was okay but I've already seen most of the Gyuri shots, Jiyoung and Nicole got new stuff so why not the Goddess?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

Eh I'm just not that big on Hyori.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2011)

Hottest for me would be Lee Hyori prime without a doubt


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

cara can't take the pure sexy that is lee hyori


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

What Cara you were serious? I thought you were exaggerating for the convo, come here

No one girl is the hottest in Kpop, 60% of Kpop girls are extremely good looking, depends on taste in the end. In her prime Hyori was pretty much the hottest tho.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

I think it's because I'm a chick lol.  

wait, maybe not.

whose hotter
[10:31:25 PM] Cara: Gyuri or Hyori?
[10:31:37 PM] Lorene: hyori
[10:31:40 PM] Cara: da;fjhadsf


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

OKAY

OH OH OH OH, OKAY. OH OH OH OH, OKAY. OKAY. OKAY. OH OH OH OH, OKAY.

hngh that fucking part of the mv

idk who lorene is, but she's awesome


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

hmm but who of these 60% actually count as hot?  tbh I wouldn't really say any of SNSD, they're pretty much pretty.  Sunny or Hyo can be hot but they don't really sway to it that often.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

gahee

hyUNFa hyuna

all of sistar

rainbow surprisingly hot

jaekyung and sera of nine muses are very good looking


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2011)

If there's anyone leaning towards hotness in Snsd it's Yuri and Sica

 I can't believe I said that but still over rated , you get my point


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

> hmm but who of these 60% actually count as hot? tbh I wouldn't really say any of SNSD, they're pretty much pretty. Sunny or Hyo can be hot but they don't really sway to it that often.



I agree. Being hot is another thing to being good looking or cute, the hot ones tend to be the older members.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

hm I didn't think about Yuri.  she is pretty hot at some points but she's too goofy in general

100% agree on Gahee, and Jungah when she has long hair.

Also, Krystal when she's 18 will probably join the hot crowd. xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

gahee to me is the hottest currently

best 30 year old ever


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2011)

Yoobin , Ga-in , Nicole , Hara , Hyosung are all sexy bitches


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

Hyuna is too silly, Jihyun is probably hotter.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

i'm gonna need a link to some candid non-mv rainbow to be a judge of hotness for them


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

hyuna isn't silly in MVs

just because she has a personality doesn't mean her hotness should be discounted


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2011)

Tendou Souji said:


> best 30 year old ever



Bing bing disagrees from 76


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

> just because she has a personality doesn't mean her hotness should be discounted



It kind of does. I will admit she's pretty hot in MV's but the real her is there in the back of my mind.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2011)

Jiyoon and Jihyun are underrated 

Hyuna is the Hongki and Yonghwa of 4 minute , she gets all the attention lol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

bing bing can stfu cause she's not as good as gahee

and im too lazy to search through my tumblr for the rainbow pics


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe im incorrect but I thought fans regarded Jaekyung as the best?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2011)

Tendou Souji said:


> bing bing can stfu cause she's not as good as gahee
> 
> and im too lazy to search through my tumblr for the rainbow pics



Oh please Bing Bing would kick Gahi's ass anyday even being 4 years older  . 

This is a crime .


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

this bing bing woman has nice hair.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

i dont find her to be hotter than gahee

you forget we have opposite tastes leo


----------



## dilbot (Jan 1, 2011)

I have taken it upon myself as a neutral third party to analyze the gyuri, lee hyori (Hyo Ri?) dilemma. The basis for this research will be a google images search of both girls and my thoughts on each. Not taking into account personality or any shit like that, just straight up looks. 

lee hyori - is this chick supposed to be called lee hyo ri? She has a pretty face. Girly, not really gettin' the sex vibes from most of her pics. looks kinda quirky. Doesn't look half-bad without makeup. This photo's HOT:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Gyuri - she has a face that leans more towards sexy than pretty. Cheeks aren't as pudgy as lee hyori, gettin some sex vibes from her. Like she knows what this business is about. Without makeup she doesn't look as good as hyori. This photo's HOT:



Overall I give it to gyuri. I'm a sucker for those types...
Not much of a third party it seems but it was worth it


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

Okay I will say it then, what kind of name is Bing Bing? Did her parents love door bells?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

lol at the "3rd party" picking a photoshoot pic of gyuri and a candid of hyori

not exactly even

how do you not get sexy vibes from hyori though


----------



## dilbot (Jan 1, 2011)

I thought both pics were hot. that lee hyori shot was the best I saw. Other ones I didn't think were that good.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

dilbot, you are approved. :ho


----------



## dilbot (Jan 1, 2011)

^  

hyori has a more girlish face in most of her shots. Pudgier cheeks is what does it. Gyuri got that confidence of a woman. Dat's hot.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








superior to gyuri

im sorry i love gyuri but hyori is just too good


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2011)

Rainbow educating myself

Jaekyung

*Spoiler*: __ 









Jisook

*Spoiler*: __ 









YoonHye

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

gyuri looks better than hyori without makeup however.

her hot transcends item use


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Okay I will say it then, what kind of name is Bing Bing? Did her parents love door bells?



It's Li Bing Bing 

Can eat cockroaches and grasshoppers but can't give funky names to their children , what kinda of logic is that Eno?


----------



## dilbot (Jan 1, 2011)

Tendou Souji said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there's pics where both look better than the other, but the general look that gyuri seems to have in her pics is sexier than hyori.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

i dont even find gyuri sexy anyway

she just looks gorgeous rather than sexy

so this is a pointless argument


----------



## dilbot (Jan 1, 2011)

pudgy cheeks...I just wanna pinch'em. She looks like a nice girl. Gyuri got the whip and handcuffs 

I should really be getting back to my essay :/


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

where did you come from anyway


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

lol yeah you did show up randomly

it's okay though, we don't mind visitors


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

But you admit Dilbots entrance was pretty win



> so this is a pointless argument



Because someone disagrees with you the argument is pointless? That some logic right there. As a huge ass Gyuri stan and Hyori fan I'll just say that I dislike comparisons, each one is hot in their own right. Atleast we're not retarded like Korea where a girl like Gyuri is regarded as ugly


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2011)

Woori


*Spoiler*: __ 









Hyunyoung - Is she Bom's sister or something? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

okay, hyunyoung seems hot but that last picture isn't too flattering an expression


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

leo putting my rainbow biases in the same post

how did he know


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

Theres one girl in Rainbow with fish eyes, she really creeps me out.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

Theres one girl in Rainbow that looks exactly like Junsu from 2pm...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

what is that response for

i just wanted to know where you came from

i mean you sorta came out of nowhere


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

lol yeah don't take us the wrong way, we just find it funny that you bumped in on the discussion.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2011)

No Eul


*Spoiler*: __ 








Seungah

*Spoiler*: __ 








I like Jaekyung , Jisook and Hyunyoung looks wise , shall watch something and see if their personality captures me


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

hyUNFyoung

the best


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

Seung ah looks like someone... i'm not sure who i'm thinking of though`


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

Seung Ah looks like that girl from Sistar.

Anyone else think No Eul is really good looking?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Seung ah looks like someone... i'm not sure who i'm thinking of though`



Now that you mention it , I can't put my finger on it


----------



## dilbot (Jan 1, 2011)

the way that phrase is used where I'm from, especially when there's no punctuation(!) comes off as rude. Sorry I misunderstood. 

To answer your question I was browsing the music section, and noticed the k-pop thread surpassed the intelligent hip-hop thread in posts and I wanted to check out what the hell it was that you people talk about in here. So I integrated with the community to gain some more insight into the thoughts and goings on of the official korean music thread and walk away having learned something new. My findings are truly fascinating. I thank you all


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

> Because someone disagrees with you the argument is pointless? That some logic right there. As a huge ass Gyuri stan and Hyori fan I'll just say that I dislike comparisons, each one is hot in their own right. Atleast we're not retarded like Korea where a girl like Gyuri is regarded as ugly


it's pointless for the argument to go on for me when i dont even find one of the girls sexy and we're debating which is sexier

not cause we disagree but because it'd be like us comparing hyori to sohee in terms of hotness



> the way that phrase is used where I'm from, especially when there's no punctuation(!) comes off as rude. Sorry I misunderstood.


we're just all really laid back here


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

Nvm my comment Curtis, I read it as something else. Imo we shouldn't get in to who's sexier than who stuff here, its all subjective.

That girl from rainbow looks like So You from Sistar:


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2011)

Tendou Souji said:


> hyUNFyoung
> 
> the best



Must ..not.. move ..away.. from Jaekyung and Jisook


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

haha we don't normally talk about how hot people are, but it did come up randomly today. 

we're more of a korean media thread, and mostly talk about how stupid knetizens are. 

that and we mostly just link performances and such


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

what is it

appreciate tendou's biases day?

if so i dont like it stay away


----------



## dilbot (Jan 1, 2011)

Just for the record. Quorra's the sex goddess of the black haired, pale skinned woman in the entire photoshop universe!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

Posting because its the only MV where you can differentiate all the girls:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDmTdSWjy98[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

GOSHIP GIRL

that's actually the only cd they have

suddenly everyone is all over rainbow

this is odd


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

I think we've been warming up to Rainbow for a while with A and Mach, but DSP is so shitty in promotion that they've still not had any attention.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2011)

I can tell most of em from A , fuck yes 

..what the fuck is Narsha doing there?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

rainbow has no merch

there is 2 photo sets

and the gossip girl cd

that's it

dsp sucks


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

Man Rainbow still confuse the hell out of me, I think its the only group I've had this much trouble from.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

dont worry

you get it eventually

took me about a month to get it all right


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2011)

+ 
=


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

i'm just gonna wait till rainbow appears on some variety show i watch


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

better keep listening to them cara


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2011)

i'll keep listening to A


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

Seung Ah from Rainbow imitating Dambi:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LmLdhQONrU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Okay so now I know Jaekyung, No Eul and Seung Ah.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2011)

watch hyunyoung do mirotic

i think it's her

edit: yeah


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## gorgoino18 (Jan 2, 2011)

Secret from 2010 MBC Gayo Daejun. It's pretty good. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaJrz9IoJyw[/YOUTUBE]


Posting this for the hell of it. I like this song only by a very close second to the title song. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rFXQyYdWto[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Jan 2, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> haha we don't normally talk about how hot people are, but it did come up randomly today.
> 
> we're more of a korean media thread, and mostly talk about how stupid knetizens are.
> 
> that and we mostly just link performances and such



And a certain someone does nothing but spam IU news and pics and completely ignores everything else KPOP related


----------



## koguryo (Jan 2, 2011)

Of course they do



Fucking douchebags



Anyway since it's the New Year, it's time to tell you all that I'm joining the military.  No, not the Korean military, the U.S. military.  Gonna be in for 6 years and save up some money.  Also I'm gonna get braces, lasik, my Bachelors Degree, and finally while I'm in I'm gonna at least get Rain buff.  All of that shit's gonna be free or more like if you're American it'll be your tax dollars at work  After the 6 years are up I'm gonna see if I can make it as an actor


----------



## Hustler (Jan 2, 2011)

No! not a kissing scene with Iu and Eunjung


----------



## rice (Jan 2, 2011)

i feel like adding a caption to it  "you call me gay?"


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 2, 2011)

ITNW Tour CD is awesome <3


----------



## Alien (Jan 2, 2011)

koguryo said:


> Anyway since it's the New Year, it's time to tell you all that I'm joining the military.  No, not the Korean military, the U.S. military.  Gonna be in for 6 years and save up some money.  Also I'm gonna get braces, lasik, my Bachelors Degree, and finally while I'm in I'm gonna get Rain buff(all free).  After the 6 years are up I'm gonna see if I can make it as an actor



6 years 

Anyway, good luck Kog


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 2, 2011)

ichi you getting that 2011 karadise thing?


----------



## Sasori (Jan 2, 2011)

koguryo said:


> Of course they do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Join US army
2. Get stationed in SK
3. ????
4. Heaven!!!


----------



## koguryo (Jan 2, 2011)

Sasori said:


> 1. Join US army
> 2. Get stationed in SK
> 3. ????
> 4. Heaven!!!



Nope, Air Force.  Pretty much the same plan though.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 2, 2011)

tho the company behind the group is making a horrendous business decision. Debuting the same week as the Homin/Secret/Infinite comebacks?

will give them a shot but tbh, they'd get a lot more recognition if they waited a week or two.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 2, 2011)

> Debuting the same week as the Homin/Secret/Infinite comebacks?


secret and infinite aren't exactly super popular so i dont know why that's a problem

homin on the other hand, yeaaaaaaaaah

i may give them a chance though


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2011)

Kog can you already do all the PT requirements? D:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 2, 2011)

the pt requirements for the us military aren't hard to do cara

and i think the requirements are even easier for the usaf


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)

I thought because of the recession the Air force had toughened up their requirements? Good Luck with the AF Kog.

2PM are just sad, 100 kisses? Noone wants to watch that.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2011)

Well yes they're not that bard, but if you're unprepared it can easily kick your ass.  For males, I believe it's 1.5 miles in 10 minutes, 50 push ups 2 min and 50 sit ups in 2min

I can't be sure though, because I was guessing off mostly from the female requirements that I had to do in school


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 2, 2011)

Tendou Souji said:


> secret and infinite aren't exactly super popular so i dont know why that's a problem
> 
> homin on the other hand, yeaaaaaaaaah
> 
> i may give them a chance though



the problem is that the comebacks will overshadow the debut. Secret are fairly popular tho, they have a lot less hardcore fans but more people know their songs.

I think this happened to 9 Muses too? They debuted the same week as the Secret and Rainbow comebacks. Rainbow's popularity was similar to Infinite's around that time and Secret weren't that popular either. 9M got a lot more hype than the other two before the weekly music shows but the other two girl groups did a lot better.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 2, 2011)

Is she from AKB48 , if so name please?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)

She seems familiar but Im pretty sure she's not from AKB48.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SbZIVxckQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)

What kind of cameo is that?


I wonder why Jonghyun's girlfriend didn't visit a stadium with thousand of crazy bitches Shawols? Any guesses?

Shinee did show everyone one how well loved they are within Kpop, just look at the amount of idols that went to the concerts to suppourt them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah that's a lot for one concert.  How many stops is this concert making? o_o


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)

In Korea "World Tour" means bascially Seoul and Tokyo.



> Amid an audience ranging in the thousands, it has been revealed that various celebrities 2PM’s Nichkhun, TVXQ’s Yunho & Changmin, f(x)’s *Amber,* miss A’s Jia, SG Wannabe’s Seok Hoon, Kara’s Nicole, Wheesung, Yoo Youngjin, various members of Super Junior (Donghae, Siwon, Kyuhyun), SNSD (YoonA, Jessica), MBLAQ, B2ST and CSJH The Grace and SHINee’s very own son Yoogeun also attended the concert and showed their support for the pop quintet at the first and second concerts.



So Amber was back in the country then? Does this mean maybe an F(x) reunion?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2011)

I HOPE this means f(x) is returning soon.  I really do think she belongs in f(x), even if they do keep giving her shitty raps.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)

She does give F(x) an edge over the others, Nu Abo just doesn't sound the same without her "love F(x)" part.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 2, 2011)

she was filming a movie

can't exactly go "HEY IM GOING TO A CONCERT INSTEAD OF FILMING BYE"

they're like "GET OFF OPPARS DICK WE MAD"

but now they're like "WHY YOU STOP RIDING OPPARS DICK"

oic shawols

ic


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2011)

They seem slightly more legit.  Like "Yeah bitches, we put a butch lesbian in our group.  TALK ABOUT BEING ICONOLASTS!"

Also


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2011)

Shin Se Kyung could probably hear them removing their clip on hair and earrings from miles away, I bet you can hear 5000 angry female shawols ready to kick some ass.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)

That chipmunk ver

Blahh blahhh, Diiiing

Imagine if they saw SSK? It would be like the starting scene from Lord the Rings, but with 20,000 fangirls.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 2, 2011)

jjong needs to come out and say something

just straight up do what suju did with the only 13 people


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 2, 2011)

oh my fucking god 



at the end so cute


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)

> jjong needs to come out and say something



I demand a sex tape.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 2, 2011)

did anyone ever see this?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)

Is it the Take on Me cover? 

Yep seen it. I hope Gook returns with something better than my Baby U.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2011)

hello new avatar


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh shit that ava

Secret~ Shy Boy Teaser:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn9Y1ip1rrU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
I can just imagine the lyrics, Oh my Shy Boy, Shy Boy, Shy Boy, my Shy Boy, let me show you a Secret, S.H.Y.B.O.Y, SUPA NOVA.

Concept is cute.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)

Infinite Album teaser:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac27MrlfqRc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Sounds pretty good.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 2, 2011)

Ohhhhh.
Looking forward to it. 



<3


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Is it the Take on Me cover?
> 
> Yep seen it. I hope Gook returns with something better than my Baby U.


I liked the Aegiya song.



NudeShroom said:


> hello new avatar






Ennoea said:


> Oh shit that ava
> 
> Secret~ Shy Boy Teaser:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn9Y1ip1rrU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> ...


wait.

those lyrics you came up with.

t-ara?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2011)

Am I weird for liking Dongwoo's red hair? 

but yeah it sounds pretty awesome, i wonder what the title track si


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 2, 2011)

also

not really liking it


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)

> wait.
> 
> those lyrics you came up with.
> 
> t-ara?



Thats all Secret, except for the SUPA NOVA part. I should be a lyricist in Kpop, I could repeat words endlessly like no mans business.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah all of Secret's title tracks start off like

Hey, Listen up!

I wanna tell you something!

It's time for the Magic show!

something silly but it's kinda cute


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 2, 2011)

seems very yayaya ish

especially with the spelling out and the SUPA NOVA

but yeah not liking what i heard, which disappoints me cause secret is another group i wanna like but i just dont get anything i like from them other than looks


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)

Seobbs face.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 2, 2011)

oh lord

put sicas face on everyone


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2011)

Lol i know Seohyun looks more disturbed than surprised

they must have just told her they're trying to take yongseo to a whole different level


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 2, 2011)

seobb looks scared

but i can't get over sicas face


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)

Some blog was reporting a rumoured couple list for WGM:
We Got Married couples for 2011:



> 1. Chansung & Jooyeon
> 2. Wooyoung & Nana
> 3. Cheondung & Yuri
> 4. Kikwang & Yoona
> ...


Some of these are just


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2011)

7. Dongwoon & Chris Ho

lol what

also i sorta like Homin's song


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2011)

also you can eliminate 6 and 9, they're underage ffs


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)

The Oral sex song is decent, the MV does look very flashy.

Seungri x Krystal is just straight out wrong.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2011)

1. Chansung & Jooyeon - possible
2. Wooyoung & Nana - Nana's probably taller than wooyoung, now we wouldn't let that happen, would we?
3. Cheondung & Yuri wouldnt have two so nyuhs at the same time
4. Kikwang & Yoona - same as 2 and 3
5. Eli & Hara - possible
6. Yoseob & Jiyeon underage
7. Dongwoon & Chris Ho - wat
8. Donghae & Dara - 2ne1 doesn't do variety, especially with evil SM members >{
9. Seungri & Krystal - krystal is 16
10. Taeyang & Hyosung - same as 2
11. Minho & HyunA - totally doubt however


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 2, 2011)

11. Minho & HyunA?

lol no

shawols already have the ssk x jjong

this wouldn't happen


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 2, 2011)

> 4. Kikwang & Yoona.





FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 2, 2011)

it wont happen kat-nee

your kikwang is safe

besides, none of those people are gay

wait. eli is from ukiss right?

okay one of these couples is possible


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2011)

The moment Hara said she was interested in girls her pairing got confirmed


----------



## Hustler (Jan 2, 2011)

Chansung and Jooyeon? lol

Isn't she like 26 and he's 20 or so? Surely that won't happen

I just wana see Taeyang x Yuri on WGM for the lulz


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 2, 2011)

but this is new

two gays in one couple? how will it ever work?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)

> The moment Hara said she was interested in girls her pairing got confirmed



So true lol.

Nah Eli is already on some wannabe WGM with a girl from Girls Day. 

Its a completely retarded list. Onew X Seungyeon is a one couple that actually had a lot of rumours surrounding them, but they forgot to add it in.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So Amber was back in the country then? Does this mean maybe an F(x) reunion?



No that was just Donghae swapping his seat after a toilet break


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 2, 2011)

ah but ukiss has more members than girls day

so it's plausible that extras can head on over to wgm

or was it girls day that had more


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 2, 2011)

1. Chansung & Jooyeon
2. Wooyoung & Nana
3. Cheondung & Yuri
4. Kikwang & Yoona
5. Eli & Hara
*6. Yoseob & Jiyeon*
7. Dongwoon & Chris Ho
*8. Donghae & Dara*
9. Seungri & Krystal
10. Taeyang & Hyosung
11. Minho & HyunA  

You know, personally, I've never been opposed to hitting a girl.....


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Chansung and Jooyeon? lol
> 
> Isn't she like 26 and he's 20 or so? Surely that won't happen
> 
> I just wana see Taeyang x Yuri on WGM for the lulz



Hyungdon and Taeyeon; 12 year difference 



Tendou Souji said:


> but this is new
> 
> two gays in one couple? how will it ever work?



I really doubt Hara is ghey, but I wouldn't eliminate her from a possible bisexual though.  She's really open, and would probably be a good choice either way since she's proven herself to be good on variety.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 2, 2011)

okay

so a bi and gay

still new


----------



## Hustler (Jan 2, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Hyungdon and Taeyeon; 12 year difference



 That was just straight out wrong but I meant the girl being older by a fair amount .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 2, 2011)

lee hyori and random kid from teen top

is that what you meant leo?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)

In B4 someonexJaney.

Kpop Bi list:

Hara
Hyuna (possibly just lesbian)
Eunjung
CL
Sunny
Hyomin
Gyuri

Cara can add more names here.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 2, 2011)

Tendou Souji said:


> lee hyori and random kid from teen top
> 
> is that what you meant leo?



Lol what? and yes

FF!! how cute is Ji Eun?? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn9Y1ip1rrU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2011)

Nah Jooyeons only 3 years older

Ga-in is 2 years older than Kwon and Victoria is a year older than Khun so it really doesn't break the trend


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 2, 2011)

'cough' Kim Heechul 'cough'

idk, my gaydar's not what it used to be. If not Bi, though, he's obviously not opposed to the idea of being intimate with another man.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)

> Nah Jooyeons only 3 years older



But they'd make a terrible couple. One is an unkown and the other is dull. And seriously no more OneDay on WGM.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 2, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Nah Jooyeons only 3 years older
> 
> Ga-in is 2 years older than Kwon and Victoria is a year older than Khun so it really doesn't break the trend



I thought she was 26 , my bad


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> In B4 someonexJaney.
> 
> Kpop Bi list:
> 
> ...



Miryo (not sure though, since she's got 10 years on me)
Luna (i dunno really)
Nicole

Nicoles the only definite I think.  She just totally strikes me as bisexual.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)

Nicole is Multi-sexual. She befriends all, regardless of gender or specie. Im pretty sure if someone stole her bag then all the woodland animals would come to her aid aswell.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> 'cough' Kim Heechul 'cough'
> 
> idk, my gaydar's not what it used to be. If not Bi, though, he's obviously not opposed to the idea of being intimate with another man.



ikr.  It can be hard to tell if they're in big groups, because the members start becoming more masculine/feminine cause of the lack of interaction with outside people. xD

and yeah i'm pretty sure so many idols aren't opposed to the idea of being with same sex people haha, even Siwon who is an angel sent from shisus(himself, ironically), made out with heechul


----------



## Hustler (Jan 2, 2011)

CL never struck me as one but she'd be a pretty scary one


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 2, 2011)

lol where's alien


----------



## Hustler (Jan 2, 2011)

Trending Iu too much , she's just gona ruin her cutesy little image soon


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 2, 2011)

iu needs to tone it down a bit

stop appearing so much


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)

I guess its not her fault, everything she says turns in to an article.

Watching Happy Together with Kara/2AM, Jaesuk is targeting Gyuri with his pranks, love it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2011)

IU needs to hurry and start being a ho overseas


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 2, 2011)

does cara want iu now?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2011)

oh no, i only find her adorable. she does however confuse me because she resembles Ellen Page who i in fact DO want.

IU should have followed the greatest advice ever made by Kim Jaedong, and chose an ideal man who was foreign and dead.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 2, 2011)

if i was a k-celeb

i'd list every bias i have

except krystal

i would release that info in two years


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)

Krystal's already been mentioned as their ideal girl by a ton of old guys, noone cared that she was 14 at the time. Korea, the land where you're biases are encouraged to be under 18.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 2, 2011)

ah

but i wouldn't say it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 2, 2011)

the Infinite preview makes me hyped up, it sounds a lot better than their 1st mini.

Ji Eun is adorbs in that preview <3


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)

Tendou do you know who this is?


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Jan 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Tendou do you know who this is?



Seika Taketomi , 15 years old . Thought she looked young but not that young .

I hate Japan for making them gravure models at a young age


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2011)

Er that sounds like a ballad, the MV doesn't fit at all.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 2, 2011)

i see

yeah i didn't know her at all


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 2, 2011)

Excuse this fangirl that has the need to post this here.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDKtH0JZAzY[/YOUTUBE]

Oh silly dance step. So Amusing.  <33


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2011)

my lord NOT going to the  concert was probably the smartest thing she could of done.  They're probably fucking in all their spare time anyway, so it's worth them being separated sometimes. >_>


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 3, 2011)

lol at the comments saying the shawols wouldn't have attacked her

bull fucking shit


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2011)

we don't exactly have a huge line of anti attacks in history

but i think the fact that a woman has given yunho poison to drink before

and that there was a petition for jay to kill himself

that people CAN be somewhat malicious when it comes to idols.

I bet all those chicks were planning on pulling some weave out the moment they saw her.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 3, 2011)

So I was looking at a few akp articles cuz I have no internet and I believe SoyeonxBoram is real.  I'm confused by the J.Tune miss A signing cuz if the two companies are merging then what's the point?


----------



## Alien (Jan 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I guess its not her fault, everything she says turns in to an article.



Yeah the IU-mania is getting out of hand in Korea. There are so many new articles each day that i stopped posting them.

Wouldn't want you guys to get bored of her.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2011)

^yeah but now we don't have to painfully be reminded "it's JYP" at the beginning of each Miss A song


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 3, 2011)

at minimum, she would have been harassed the entire concert


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2011)

Tendou Souji said:


> at minimum, she would have been harassed the entire concert



Definitely.  They'd probably find the most petty things to do, like block her view, have food fly into her hair (or her hood, since she'd be smart to wear one), spill something on her or whatever.

Just little stuff to ruin someones experience. :/


----------



## koguryo (Jan 3, 2011)

If I was Jonghyun, I'd totally get her a backstage pass so then I could do her during another members solo song.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2011)

The whole J Tune thing is strange. It seems like JYP is trying to jump ship to J Tune.

Also I think we can forget rumours that SM were going to use the scandal to get rid of Jonghyun, after the Gayo's theres no doubt that without Jonghyun, Shinee are screwed. Noone will be able to fill in for his voice.



> Definitely. They'd probably find the most petty things to do, like block her view, have food fly into her hair (or her hood, since she'd be smart to wear one), spill something on her or whatever.



Cara we're talking about Shawols here, they do that stuff to their mothers. To the girl who is a rival to their idols affection they probably would do much worse.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 3, 2011)

enn

we're talking about shawols

they're all noonas

they'll do petty shit


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2011)

You only need to once crazy fan in the end, imo its better she didn't go to the concert.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2011)

Now what would I do to Yonghwa.... 





































Who am I kidding, I'd hi-five him and try to become BFFs.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 3, 2011)

become bffs

then set him up with someone else

hmmm

good plan cara


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2011)

Become BFF
Get Close to Seobb through him
Create misunderstandings
Profit.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2011)

Well first I should meet Jessica Alba and befriend her so I can introduce him to her.

But then Seohyun will look at me then her and be like "Damn, how come he gets Jessica Alba and I'm stuck with this chick."


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 3, 2011)

Jessica Alba...my #1 Hollywood star <3 man watched Little Focker yesterday....omg Jessica Alba is just <3

y is every Jessica i know is so <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 3, 2011)

^ichi, what about jessica simpson? lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2011)

if anyone remembers her, lonelygirl15 was a Jessica.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 3, 2011)

I am now less confused


----------



## Jeff (Jan 3, 2011)

So besides MBLAQ...are there any other prominent artists signed under J Tunes?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 3, 2011)

^ not really. now miss A though.

i love this already.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 3, 2011)

jessica simpson...i would say...good enough to call pretty? but not the Jess i know hahaa


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 3, 2011)

MBLAQ Cry is good ..not bad


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 3, 2011)

MBLAQ's song is great. *_*
G.O <33


----------



## gorgoino18 (Jan 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7qAwaNlDlk[/YOUTUBE]


Yeahhh Yoona + Luna. Yoona looks pretty good, but Luna looks fine as hell 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCU9KP0_t0w[/YOUTUBE]


Also, Shinee's "Hello" Parody. Gotta love those Minho jokes


----------



## Jeff (Jan 3, 2011)

So I was practicing dancing to Lucifer today (to impress a certain lady friend )

And I pulled my hip.  FML.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 3, 2011)

Jeff said:


> So I was practicing dancing to Lucifer today (to impress a certain lady friend )
> 
> And I pulled my hip.  FML.



Jeff


----------



## Jeff (Jan 3, 2011)

Fucking hurts too.

Oh well.  So much for a good start to 2011 

Oh yeah, when do you leave Korea, Tony?


----------



## koguryo (Jan 3, 2011)

I have no idea when I go to basic, I still have to take the asvab and get my medical exam this month.  If I don't go to basic in April then I'll probably go in June.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 3, 2011)

Hmm okay that's fine.

Me and my friends might head up to Korea in late-Feburary/early-March so I'll keep you posted if that's the case.

Korean girls


----------



## koguryo (Jan 3, 2011)

Most excellent


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 3, 2011)

oh Lucifer....epic...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 3, 2011)

the asvab is the easiest test ever


----------



## Jeff (Jan 3, 2011)

Tendou you know in the AKB48 MV Ponytail to shushu, who is the chick in the beginning "teaser" part that is standing "nude" behind a locker in the foreground, then the locker is closed to reveal another locker covering her?

Is that Yuko?  I don't think it is Yuko.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 3, 2011)

dammit how many time do i have to die today

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## koguryo (Jan 3, 2011)

Tendou Souji said:


> the asvab is the easiest test ever



I know, I would've taken it if in High School I didn't get an Accounting internship but I thought I was going to be an accountant at the time until I found out the job was tedious.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 3, 2011)

what am i suddenly the akb48 expert

i'll get back to you later on that jeff, it's 5:30 am

but yeah kog, i went to take it on 2 days without sleep and got an 89 (1 short of earning a bonus for when i enlist). that's how easy it is.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 3, 2011)

gna's comeback seems rushed. anticipating it tho. 4minute in Feb against Big Bang (and BEG/CNBLUE?) is just idek, wouldn't March (looks to be relatively low key atm) be a better time for their comeback?

ohwell whatever works for cube.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 3, 2011)

4minute (imo) has yet to break into the JPN market too.  Most casual K-pop fans have no idea who they are.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2011)

Asvab is easyas heck.  Took it twice in high school to get out of class, got 93 junior year and 97 senior.

It was sad though, my school is so bad.  The next highest scores were only like 67 :\


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 3, 2011)

love the mblaq song


----------



## Hustler (Jan 3, 2011)

Al-Yasa said:


> love the mblaq song



Good song but hate the mv


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2011)

> Tendou you know in the AKB48 MV Ponytail to shushu, who is the chick in the beginning "teaser" part that is standing "nude" behind a locker in the foreground, then the locker is closed to reveal another locker covering her?



That would be Atsuko Maeda (or Acchan). Yuko is behind the surf board.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tuqm2YwoX10&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
Cute but they don't seem to be able to sing. Booby boom boom wtf.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djJb5iSL0Do&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Sorry SM, its not DBSK without Jaejoong, nice MV tho.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 3, 2011)

^ I'm already annoyed by that song X_X

the dal shabet one.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2011)

Because its crap. E Tribe make mediocre nonsense anyway.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 3, 2011)

Knock out is stuck in my head 

Really looking forward to Infinite and Secret


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2011)

Knock out?

How did I miss this?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRaNEKanZNs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Jan 3, 2011)

Dem legs


----------



## Hustler (Jan 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Knock out?
> 
> How did I miss this?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRaNEKanZNs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Hara  , I posted a gif of her on the floor a while back lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL0sfti1DcA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 3, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Knock out is stuck in my head
> 
> Really looking forward to Infinite and Secret



Yeah I'm looking forward to them more than the bigger names as well.

the Homin one was alright. But I much prefer JYJ's style of music? I guess.

how many title tracks are GD&TOP promoting? High High, Oh Yeah, Knock Out... What else?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2011)

> I posted a gif of her on the floor a while back lol



Been trying find the performance since then.

The issue I have with GD/TOP is that they should stick to more pop orientated hip hop, otherwise the likes of Supreme Team just destroy them. But their album ain't bad.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 3, 2011)

This year seriously looks more promising than ever . Mblaq finally made a good song . Infinite will definitely deliver , Secret look awesome (I keep watching that teaser just for Ji Eun ugh)

Yg is probably trying to build up too much for the big bang comeback .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2011)

> Yg is probably trying to build up too much for the big bang comeback



Imo there was no need for a full GD/TOP album, a mini would have sufficed. It kind of just screams overkill with Seungri solo soon and then Big Bang.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Been trying find the performance since then.
> 
> The issue I have with GD/TOP is that they should stick to more pop orientated hip hop, otherwise the likes of Supreme Team just destroy them. But their album ain't bad.



Yeh it's not really their strength but pop oriented style would be pretty hard considering they are both rappers . Catchy song though , ugh love Bom in Oh yeah! I can't believe how much they overexpose Cl's voice when they have Bom .

Simon D is boss .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2011)

> Yeh it's not really their strength but pop oriented style would be pretty hard considering they are both rappers .



Good point. YG claimed these are the songs that were left over from the songs made for Big Bang but the style of music is tailored for Top and GD, I have a feeling YG probably had this solo in the works for a while.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Imo there was no need for a full GD/TOP album, a mini would have sufficed. It kind of just screams overkill with Seungri solo soon and then Big Bang.



I agree , it's an overkill . I liked what he did after "remember" , the solo with Seungri and collab with 2ne1 . 

I don't know why they're cramming too much now , YG doesn't seem the type to go for easy money like SM .


----------



## Hustler (Jan 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Good point. YG claimed these are the songs that were left over from the songs made for Big Bang but the style of music is tailored for Top and GD, I have a feeling YG probably had this solo in the works for a while.



I can see why they left it out , the chorus would have probably worked out for Oh yeah but everything else is just tailormade for G-top as you said . 

Yeh he probably had that idea for a while but he's doing a really bad job phasing it out . He really loves his duo shit doesn't he? 

I reckon he should put together various artists from the company and make them release shit like SM (obviously has to do better than SMTB) . Daesung and Bom could do a pop song , Cl and G-d could make a hip hop song , I reckon the pairing tards will buy 100 copies each


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2011)

> Catchy song though , ugh love Bom in Oh yeah! I can't believe how much they overexpose Cl's voice when they have Bom



I really like CL's rapping, her singing isn't bad, it's her autontune that grates. I don't get why Minzy and Bom get such little parts when they're both the best singers. 



> I don't know why they're cramming too much now , YG doesn't seem the type to go for easy money like SM .



They're not really, I have a feeling that they held it off till 2NE1's promotions were over and now there's just too much stuff they want to release.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I really like CL's rapping, her singing isn't bad, it's her autontune that grates. I don't get why Minzy and Bom get such little parts when they're both the best singers.
> 
> 
> 
> They're not really, I have a feeling that they held it off till 2NE1's promotions were over and now there's just too much stuff they want to release.



Yeh she's a great rapper but god that auto tune , atleast they're not as horrible as black eyed peas . Haven't they been doing some shit with Will.I.am? I blame him  .

 . Damn some VIP's!

I personally reckon he did a bad job organising and managing these releases , but I hope they deliver


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 3, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Yeh she's a great rapper but god that auto tune , atleast they're not as horrible as black eyed peas . Haven't they been doing some shit with Will.I.am? I blame him  .



If you watch 2NE1 TV, they go to the US and record like 5 songs within a few days with Will.I.Am and Jean Baptiste. I'm a huge 2NE1 fan, but from what I heard during the episode, I won't be too fond of these US songs probably.

I too wish they wouldn't autotune CL's singing so much. She has a fine voice, a bit more nasal sounding compared to Minzy's more low key soulful voice. Bom's voice is obviously more powerful, but I guess they feel CL/Minzy's fits the beat of their songs more for the verses? And then Bom comes in for a powerful chorus. It's hard to complain about Bom being underused though, when Sandara is almost never used in songs.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 3, 2011)

Caelus said:


> If you watch 2NE1 TV, they go to the US and record like 5 songs within a few days with Will.I.Am and Jean Baptiste. I'm a huge 2NE1 fan, but from what I heard during the episode, I won't be too fond of these US songs probably.



Oh yup that's the one I read about , oh so they're making songs in English? hmm I reckon they'd make a huge hit if they remake Bom's "You & I" , such soft cock songs are the trend nowadays (not to mention I love the song) . 

Dara probably has the weakest voice and the worst dancer IMO , she's just...cute lol


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 3, 2011)

It's not that she isn't a talented girl, it's just the 3 archetypes are already filled. Minzy is the dancer, CL is the rapper, and Bom is the singer. She can't beat either of those 3 in those given talents, so she seems to get shoved to the back. Probably why she was the central character of the "It Hurts" video, since she had a combined 13 seconds of singing to do.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 3, 2011)

"]Trailer

"]Trailer

i like the way these ones sound.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 3, 2011)

I wish they'd record their own version of the fan made English version of "It Hurts" pek


----------



## Jeff (Jan 3, 2011)

I was gonna rep you for your set Caelus but alas, I cannot


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm taking myself out of the rep game, it's liberating Jeff 


BTW, I recently had the great fortune of having Minzy cameo in my dream, as a waitress. She was dressed in her camouflage "Clap Your Hands" outfit. Even dream-me was giddy with delight.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 3, 2011)

Thus I shall appreciate your set through public words, Caelus 

I had a dream I was dating Yuko from AKB.  Not one of my better dreams, but it definitely beats my dream with Sohyun from 4minute in it.  That was strange.

Gotta love Minzy though.  I can only imagine how much hotter she'll be in 4 years


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 3, 2011)

She turns 17 soon, and I think I can live with myself over that age...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2011)

Why doesn't 2NE1 just relase their korean stuff in enlglish?


----------



## dream (Jan 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Why doesn't 2NE1 just relase their korean stuff in enlglish?



Do you mean releasing English versions of their songs?

Could be be that they don't have the time to do it.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Why doesn't 2NE1 just relase their korean stuff in enlglish?



Well, the english fan version of It Hurts has different lyrics, it was re written to sound more similar to the korean version, phonetically. I'd love if they did this though. I mean, I could see the english Can't Nobody doing very well.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> That would be Atsuko Maeda (or Acchan). Yuko is behind the surf board.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tuqm2YwoX10&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
> Cute but they don't seem to be able to sing. Booby boom boom wtf.
> ...


as a cassie, let me be the first to say it

THIS WAS SHIT. WHAT THE FUCK WERE HOMIN WEARING? WHAT AN UNINSPIRED MV AND SONG JESUS CHRIST SM WHAT THE FLYING FUCK IS THIS SHIT.

i'll watch dal shabet later.



Jeff said:


> Thus I shall appreciate your set through public words, Caelus
> 
> I had a dream I was dating Yuko from AKB.  Not one of my better dreams, but it definitely beats my dream with Sohyun from 4minute in it.  That was strange.
> 
> Gotta love Minzy though.  I can only imagine how much hotter she'll be in 4 years


lol jeff dreaming about dating



Caelus said:


> Well, the english fan version of It Hurts has different lyrics, it was re written to sound more similar to the korean version, phonetically. I'd love if they did this though. I mean, I could see the english Can't Nobody doing very well.


it may do well in korea but i've gone around showing 2ne1 and snsd to like 60 people so far, and 1 person liked 2ne1 while 54 liked snsd and didn't like 2ne1 at all. maybe it's just where i live though.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 3, 2011)

^Probably just where you live, or their tastes. Of the people I show, they prefer BEG and 2NE1 way over SNSD.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 3, 2011)

what i find interesting is that of all the groups i've shown to people, everyone has loved t-ara.

not one person didn't like them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2011)

T-ara is hard to not like if you avoid showing them Yayaya supanova and bo peep. 

Also got lost in the 2ne1 convo but people would eat up a song like You & I haha.  if Bom improves her english it would be nice to hear on the radio every now and then.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 3, 2011)

they liked waylt best

around like a good 3/4 of the people i introduced kpop to liked that song best out of any song i showed them

well im talking about the guys strictly

im not the one surveying the girls.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2011)

I've got to admit

I think Homin can make any outfit look badass 

Overall I liked it(KYHD[holy shit that's a bad acronym]), but I'm not exactly a Cassie, so that empty feeling isn't as big >_>


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 3, 2011)

really?

i thought all the outfits looked like shit


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2011)

Well one of them DID look like a rug.  Other than that I pretty much liked all of them.  

Though I didn't like Yunho's hair at the end


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 3, 2011)

Caelus said:


> ^Probably just where you live, or their tastes. Of the people I show, they prefer BEG and 2NE1 way over SNSD.



not really, there's a lot of kpop fans in Singapore and most that I know are SNSD fans and not many really like 2NE1.

In Singapore, for girl groups, it's SNSD, KARA and Wonder Girls.


----------



## Alien (Jan 3, 2011)

Like a rug


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2011)

Bored,

*Favorite Gayo Performances:*

1. *SHINee & f(x) - Lucifer & NU ABO*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPS_Uhk9wUY[/YOUTUBE]

This performance is one of those that truly defines what performance is about.  It doesn't matter what you're doing, what you're singing, it's about how much you love what you're doing and how far you're willing to go to put as much effort and energy into what is happening.  The guys of SHINee are really what embody this altogether, and I've never seen a sour performance from them.  Lucifer wasn't the best song of 2010, but they sing it like it was the greatest piece ever written.  Also, the f(x) feature was well placed and not overdone.  

2. *Infinite - Come Back to Me Remix*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pK0NPAtUl3k[/YOUTUBE]

For a two minute performance, was easily one of the most memorable due to the flawless dancing.  It makes great use of isolating group members, yet also splitting them into groups for added effects.  

3. *FT Island, CNBlue, Onew, Junsu, Luna, IU - Various songs I don't know >_>*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IERJlwlWZU[/YOUTUBE]

Part Two

You don't normally get to see stuff like this.  All great vocalists, and it's one of the only stages where it wasn't just one group performing.

4. *GD&TOP & 2ne1 - Oh Yeah*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFS8i4VzT1Y[/YOUTUBE]

Though it was originally sung by Bom, it's always more fun when you add the family.

5. *CNBlue - I'm a Loner & Love*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz3FADGi0bQ[/YOUTUBE]

I've gotta say, this actually made it seem like a music festival for once.  Charismatic on Yonghwa's part, even though he's afd;ljkahlf;sf.

6. *BoA - Girls on Top*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx_7fWEnmNM[/YOUTUBE]

I really like the song. xD

7. *Maknaes - Circus*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH1uuTrN804[/YOUTUBE]

This was actually quite dynamic and cute.  It however, would be higher if a) Mir didn't fucking sing.  b) was more focused. They really didn't keep up with themselves when planning this stage, giving it such a big area and not being extravagant enough to hold focus.  Everyone should have had an entrance like Seohyun, or at least something that would make us remember them.  

8. *After School - Bang*


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2011)

Songs that non Kpop fans have liked:

2NE1: IDC~ A friend of mine became obsessed with the song, he play it day and night for two weeks, didn't bother much afterwards but he did like it. I can't say 2NE1 interests anyone, I used to play the hell out of You and I, not one person really paid attention.

SNSD: Baby Baby~ Caught my brother listening to it, made a silly face and just went, "So what, its okay..". Not so much the other songs tho, guys like their faces but thats about it. All my friends choose Yoona as the hottest tho

DBSK: Everyone likes DBSK. Doushite, Rising Sun and Mirotic being the songs everyone tends to like. 

Kara: Butt dance amuses them, they ignore the rest.

Big Bang: Obvious answer to this. They like them.

T-ara: The most sellable K Pop group, minus Bo Peep which a few girls dislike. 

I would try more songs but I don't really care anymore, I have come to accept Kpop as a personal interest.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2011)

Shinee have made a fan out of me thanks to the Gayo, all three performances were fantastic. The F(x) one was fantastic but the the others were just as good.

I agree with you about all the other performances but I'd like to add this one:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8-krH1WP2I[/YOUTUBE]
It was an odd performance but it worked for me, especially the concept. The music should have been more louder or more intense.


----------



## Alien (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah.  I liked the remix but it did lose impact when you could hear Nicole's yelling so clearly. xD  It's like... she's yelling so you can hear her over it, not so she can overpower it, haha

and all the shinee ones... i just picked one because it was necessary.  and it never fails to have Luna sing for a good amount, she sorta pushed it over for me as best one.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2011)

the first time a guy turned her down


----------



## Alien (Jan 3, 2011)

You really deserved that annoying rep, Ennoea


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 3, 2011)

oh lord

iu and chul


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2011)

That damn rep was huge


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2011)

oh you got lifesize iu too lol


----------



## Jeff (Jan 3, 2011)

Sunhwa's new hair looks pretty much exactly like Sooyoung's from Hoot.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dl55bV8Lg8g[/YOUTUBE]

lol joon 

and upon watching this i was reminded that i should watch cry

and WOW, TOTALLY UNEXPECTED

it was actually fucking good.  Though i'm sorta curious since it showed most of them singing and as far as I remember G.O. and Joon were the only vocalists?  But we can always wait for lives to really know.  

All I beg is that they don't fall back on taking off their shirts.  this is a big improvement for them and I never really disliked them, they've just always been overshadowed and needed a bit more practice in choreo >_>


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh Joon you were somewhat cool once, that was a long ass time ago.

G.O seems to be the main vocal in Cry, the song is pretty good but the MV just doesn't go with it at all.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 4, 2011)

Akp awards = full of fail. Not like it wasn't going to be anyway.

Teen top comeback next week (was supposed to be this week but a member got injured) and kahi's solo debut is in feb.


----------



## gorgoino18 (Jan 4, 2011)

While on the topic of IU, wonder if you guys seen these yet: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMH2w8bm6zQ[/YOUTUBE]

Would pay anything to be that guy^^

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVu2gt8rCyo[/YOUTUBE]

And English sub of entertainment weekly about IU. It was pretty good


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 4, 2011)

AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU <3

Good Day is the first song of IU got the most played in my itunes xD


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2011)

Lol AKP awards



> SNSD?s Sooyoung confessed, ?These days, my mom keeps telling me to date.  This year, I?m going to be a filial daughter and finally get a boyfriend that fits her expectations.?



:taichou


----------



## koguryo (Jan 4, 2011)

And they shall call 2011, the War for Sooyoung.  Every person for themselves bitches.

IU's Dream High fat suit is fucking ridiculous.  Also everytime I see JYP on tv, I'm reminded how ugly he is.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2011)

koguryo said:


> And they shall call 2011, the War for Sooyoung.  Every person for themselves bitches.


When are you leaving to States? 

- First Victoria on WGM 

- Hara might be lesbian 

- Sooyoung wants a boyfriend 

Gee I pick good biases


----------



## Jeff (Jan 4, 2011)

koguryo said:


> And they shall call 2011, the War for Sooyoung.  Every person for themselves bitches.
> 
> IU's Dream High fat suit is fucking ridiculous.  Also everytime I see JYP on tv, I'm reminded how ugly he is.



I should extend my stay in Korea for this reason


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2011)

> Hye In [aka 'Little Jiyeon'] wants to be a *great singer like T-ara’s Jiyeon* unni.



WAT

AKP award fail. Best Rookie= CN Blue. Miss A had one popular but mediocre single and a failure of a mini. CN Blue released two mini's and went on to do an Asian tour.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 4, 2011)

from what i've heard of jiyeon's solo stuff she's not bad


----------



## Jeff (Jan 4, 2011)

I like how BoA won best female solo artist.

I mean she released one mediocre album with a below average MV (this coming from a BoA fan since I was 14), even I wouldn't stroke my fandom and vote for her in that case.

Taeyang is not the BEST artist on there, but he definitely banged 2010 like he was supposed to bang that chick from the Wedding Dress video had he put the ring in a fucking case.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 4, 2011)

BoA winning is fine, after 5 years it was kinda expected?

I disagree with almost everything else though. Except best choreo for Lucifer.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 4, 2011)

Had IU debuted her album earlier in the year, she would have won it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2011)

Jiyeon is cute but she's not a great singer.

Taeyang just didn't cut it for me, but I can't think of any other Male Solo. Rain wasn't great and neither was Se7en.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 4, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> BoA winning is fine, after 5 years it was kinda expected?
> 
> I disagree with almost everything else though. Except best choreo for Lucifer.



That was the only thing I voted for that won


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 4, 2011)

Jeff said:


> Had IU debuted her album earlier in the year, she would have won it.



before Nagging she wouldn't have stood a chance tbh =X

PSY/Outsider are my male solos for the year.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 4, 2011)

I think I went and voted for Se7en in the poll.

I mean to be gone for so long and to come back strongly (with a legit song that I actually liked) in this new age of K-pop is a big thing for an artist like him to do.  I'm not sure if many of the fans now even remembered him from before


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2011)

Lol AKP ain't classy enough to give it to the likes of PSY.

I'd probably put taeyang and Se7en on equal footing music wise, however both lacked popularity. Best Solo female would have been Hyori if her promotions didn't fall apart from all the stealing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 4, 2011)

Jeff said:


> I think I went and voted for Se7en in the poll.
> 
> I mean to be gone for so long and to come back strongly (with a legit song that I actually liked) in this new age of K-pop is a big thing for an artist like him to do.  I'm not sure if many of the fans now even remembered him from before



I think I voted for him too?

But you could vote everyday so it's pretty much an award for whoever's fans are most hardcore.

YG fucked up Se7en's comeback imo, he was more focused on 2ne1's comeback instead and half-assed Se7en's.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2011)

YG gave Se7ens songs to Taeyang.




> Jin Woon also revealed that he hated girls who did not wear short skirts and everybody cheered.


Nicole needs better friends, Key calls her fat and the other is an idiot.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 4, 2011)

I disagree heavily on rookie of the year and album of the year. cnblue place #5 and #16 yet they lose to miss A who placed #3 and #50. idg how miss a beat them tbh.

anyway the list seems kinda wrong tho, it's a lot different from the top 50 by a lot of other digital charts.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 4, 2011)

im sorta surprised 2dt made top 10

but i thought miss a was the better artist than cn blue

so i have no problem with it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 4, 2011)

meh I find miss A overrated tbh.

@Ennoea sucks tbh, Se7en's more talented than Taeyang.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2011)

2DT was popular and had high digital sales since noone bought the physical copies.



> but i thought miss a was the better artist than cn blue



They're too different to compare as groups. So can't say they're "better" since what are Miss A better at? Dancing? Hip Thrusts?


> cnblue place #5 and #16 yet they lose to miss A who placed #3 and #50. idg how miss a beat them tbh.



Love Light ranked #38 aswell.



> @Ennoea sucks tbh, Se7en's more talented than Taeyang.



Se7en is one of the most talented Korean male singers, sucks that YG gave him what seemed like 2NE1's leftovers.


----------



## Alien (Jan 4, 2011)

IU went through 5 hours of make-up for 20 seconds of screentime in Dream High


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2011)

Five hours?


----------



## Alien (Jan 4, 2011)

She has to wear a fat suit in the first couple of eps


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 4, 2011)

im just surprised cause they came out of nowhere, released like random ass teaser photos, a teaser, and then just released it. all in a week. there was no build up just BAM HERES YOUR WONDER GIRL QUOTA FOR THE YEAR BYE

actually i think that's what they were doing, giving us wonderfuls a song to listen to the entire year


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2011)

Only promoted 2DT for two weeks aswell, just goes to show their popularity.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Love Light ranked #38 aswell.



39 actually =X I missed it but I was kinda shocked it got on.



> Se7en is one of the most talented Korean male singers, sucks that YG gave him what seemed like 2NE1's leftovers.



bleah, that's why I agree with the complaints fans have about YG. Not the whole SBS/YG controversy but the complaints about too much focus on 2ne1.



Alien said:


> IU went through 5 hours of make-up for 20 seconds of screentime in Dream High



wut? poor girl  is her role big in the end?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2011)

> wut? poor girl  is her role big?



Its Huge


> Not the whole SBS/YG controversy but the complaints about too much focus on 2ne1.



But Big Bang fans can't complain, the ones who got the shit end of the stick were Gummy and Se7en.


----------



## Alien (Jan 4, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> wut? poor girl  is her role big in the end?



Yeah, they rewrote several eps to give her a bigger role because of her increased popularity.



Ennoea said:


> Its Huge



Damn, i lolled


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 4, 2011)

Lol IU. It takes 5 hours for my hair alone.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2011)

> Yeah, they rewrote several eps to give her a bigger role because of her increased popularity.



Becuase of her increased popularity they gave her a much heavier and meatier role than before, hopefully she can carry her own weight.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 4, 2011)

more like the cast loved having sex with her so they kept her around


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Its Huge
> 
> 
> *But Big Bang fans can't complain, the ones who got the shit end of the stick were Gummy and Se7en.*



Very true.
Especially since YG is going to obviously make this year focused on BB.
Lucky Sevens aren't out making yg hate posters


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 4, 2011)

oh yeah

we have on demand now

so i watched some kpop mvs last night

i dont remember which ones i watched

but my sister was like staring at 2ne1's go away mv like "WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT"


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 4, 2011)

Lol finally saw the IU fatsuit

all i could think:


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2011)

I loved fat Monica.


Yunho you're a great dancer but let Changmin have the solos.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 4, 2011)

Me too


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 4, 2011)

_Dear My Fellow Sone,

Shut up.

As much as I hate hater comments, and simple "oh my god they're so sexy/hot/cute/moot adjective", the one thing I hate more is seeing a comment comparing So Nyuh Shi Dae to the current artist in every video I watch.  We all know why you do it.  You want to draw attention to why you think your bias is better.  You want people to agree with you.  You. Want. Attention.

Now, shut the fuck up, and lets move on.

Love,

Goo Goo for Goguma
(not the couple, Yonghwa is a bitch)_​


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2011)

All good till this part:



> (not the couple, Yonghwa is a bitch)



Talk about wanting attention


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 4, 2011)

I mustn't have people confusing it.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 4, 2011)

lol

i like it


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2011)

It sums up Kpop fandom pretty damn well

Listening to Homin right now (will never call them DBSK), eh sounds average.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Se7en is one of the most talented Korean male singers, sucks that YG gave him what seemed like 2NE1's leftovers.



I'd be hesitant too 

Think about it : Give my best songs to the hottest artist currently or give it to someone who has been on a break for years? regardless of how talented Se7en is .


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 4, 2011)

Pretty much.  It's like, I love SNSD, but MY GOD EVERY VIDEO?  For the past week it's always "SNSD is _______" or "I prefer SNSD" argh. Can't I just hear genuine comments for once?

also

i'm just chillin, feelin like i'm healin


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 4, 2011)

*Best K-pop Song: 2AM’s “Can’t Let You Go Even If I Die”*

damn straight

seriously even with this 'award' 2am is still underrated 


>_<

se7en > taeyang

but i admit i have more taeyang songs


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank god for giving the hair back


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2011)

> Think about it : Give my best songs to the hottest artist currently or give it to someone who has been on a break for years? regardless of how talented Se7en is



I can understand but he gave Se7ens songs to Taeyang, and instead gave him some left over electro stuff. Yet VIP's whine about YG favouritism. Speaking of YG stans, forget Sones, they are the cancer of fandom.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I can understand but he gave Se7ens songs to Taeyang, and instead gave him some left over electro stuff. Yet VIP's whine about YG favouritism. Speaking of YG stans, forget Sones, they are the cancer of fandom.



Again , Taeyang had a solid year though . I really can't think of anyone doing electro songs in Yg except Seven and 2ne1 , so that probably played a part aswell . 

Every company shows it favouritism , in simple context whoever makes money becomes the favourite [Eg - Beast , Snsd ]. VIP's need something to complain about since Big Bang has been pretty much out of the light for few years now. 

YG has too many talented artists , can't manage em all for shit . Appreciate his eye for talent though .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2011)

> Again , Taeyang had a solid year though . I really can't think of anyone doing electro songs in Yg except Seven and 2ne1 , so that probably played a part aswell .



Taeyang had an uneven year, he scrapped his original album and started again, his songs weren't popular in Korea but he was able to sell really well and chart on Itunes in the US. And the electro really didn't suit Se7en, Im going Crazy was much better.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 4, 2011)

se7en needs to do songs like  come back to me


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Taeyang had an uneven year, he scrapped his original album and started again, his songs weren't popular in Korea but he was able to sell really well and chart on Itunes in the US. And the electro really didn't suit Se7en, Im going Crazy was much better.



Korean's couldn't choose a good song even if their life depended on it , overall success of Solar was pretty solid . 

As I said can you really think of anyone who could do electro? I'd put my money on Psy , guy could pull off anything 

You could argue he shouldn't have came up with the idea of electro songs in the first place lol god knows what YG was thinking .

Come back to me , I lol at Seven everytime I watch it . Brilliant song though .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2011)

> Korean's couldn't choose a good song even if their life depended on it



So bloody true.

Solar was a success and Im glad it was, I heard he was in serious depression over the failure of Wedding Dress.



> As I said can you really think of anyone who could do electro? I'd put my money on Psy , guy could pull off anything



PSY doing Yayaya, I want to see.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 4, 2011)

the moment anyone says psy i automatically play right now

i seriously can't help it XD


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2011)

He'd kill it  . Psy needs to be on every variety show , period. 

Secret comeback tomorrow , ugh! shy boy has been stuck in my head since I kept on watching the teaser for Ji-Eun but shouldn't it be rude boy instead of shy boy? surely the guy doesn't look one bit shy , then again can't complain when there are lyrics around such as "make a love baby"

VIP's complaining about 2ne1 should get a life , they're a bloody new group and on top of that they're girls , if they still think BB is being ignored they can choke on a kimchi and die . 

Need to drive mom somewhere bbl


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2011)

YG pushing for electro is fine, he just doesn't need to do it with all his artists. 

Is JYP the only family that suppourts each other? SM fans could kill each other and now YG seem to be heading the same way.



> Need to drive mom somewhere bbl



Good luck lol.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 4, 2011)

I bought Japan's Kpop magazine today. Ah that felt so good since it has a B2ST interview 

I also see G-D here ~*purr*


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 4, 2011)

B2ST and 4minute at least?  (i can't remember 4minute's club name) and b2utys get along, right? 

All I know is that 4minute's club has been said to be quite friendly


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2011)

Anyone like the Corrs? This girl reminds me of them:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR_Jdbqn_j4[/YOUTUBE]

Not sure about 4minute, I don't think they have a lot fans, mostly just guys that want to perv on Hyuna.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL YOU HAD ME EXCITED FOR A MOMENT 

fucking co-ed


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2011)

I swear it looked like Chu and that girl is totally doing an Amber.

Time for Chamni to carry some fail on her back once again.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 4, 2011)

it does look like it a lot

is the girl in the middle the addition?  whose the girl pretending to be a dyke?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2011)

Apparently its Smile Soomi (what kind of name is that?).

The middle one must be Hwayoungs twin sister.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 4, 2011)

Interesting. 

I wonder if she was just trying to pull of androgynous and came off Amber-clone, or if this is something they pushed her into.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 4, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> I bought Japan's Kpop magazine today. Ah that felt so good since it has a B2ST interview
> 
> I also see G-D here ~*purr*



I bought the "Kpop Girls" one two months ago and they incorrectly labeled SNSD member names and had a HORRIBLE picture of Nicole.

But then again these days, her hair just makes her easy prey for horrible candids.  Even posed pictures.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 4, 2011)

So I just checked out Keep Your Head Down. Is it supposed to be their official title track or is it supposed to be more like WAYBLT? tbh, I kinda like it but I really hope it's not the title track cuz it feels like they could do better.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2011)

SM don't seem the type to promote two singles at once with MVs. So its probably their title.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> B2ST and 4minute at least?  (i can't remember 4minute's club name) and b2utys get along, right?
> 
> All I know is that 4minute's club has been said to be quite friendly



Adding to the dress fetish , looks better on Sooyoung


And this because it's relevant , never thought about Soori


----------



## Jeff (Jan 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Not sure about 4minute, I don't think they have a lot fans, mostly just guys that want to perv on Hyuna.



Or Jiyoon 

"Huh" MV


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 4, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Adding to the dress fetish , looks better on Sooyoung
> 
> 
> And this because it's relevant , never thought about Soori



that dress was too big on sy 

and it never failed to amaze me how close up into each other everyone could get during the dance


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2011)

Still a nice dress lol and we blame the pairing tards

It's the slut of the group , everyone gives her head


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 4, 2011)

SNSD is short for *S*ooyou*n*g'*s* *D*ogs.

/badjoke


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2011)

Respect

Everyone should just become a fan of the god

I love this pic


----------



## Jeff (Jan 4, 2011)

That has to be the best picture I've seen my entire life.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2011)

I just realised it been a whole day and there wasn't any article about IU sleeping with a new guy. I'm impressed.


----------



## Alien (Jan 5, 2011)

.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 5, 2011)

Jeff said:


> I bought the "Kpop Girls" one two months ago and they incorrectly labeled SNSD member names and had a HORRIBLE picture of Nicole.
> 
> But then again these days, her hair just makes her easy prey for horrible candids.  Even posed pictures.



Really? The one I buy just says Kpop. But 90% of it includes pictures of boy groups. And they are not that bad. . . 

Sometimes stylists try to experiment with the girls and it doesn't always work I suppose.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2011)

Japan has made Gyuri in to a blonde goddess but turned Nicole in to a tramp looking mess.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 5, 2011)

Where did your Gyuri set go Ennoea?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Respect
> 
> Everyone should just become a fan of the god
> 
> I love this pic



 

that is amazing

i wish i could repyou right now for it


----------



## Hustler (Jan 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


>


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 5, 2011)

lolol that Seo pic hahahahha


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2011)

Leo

we must quickly start our Anti-WGM movement

for they have started to go too far


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 5, 2011)

Effff i hear my Jess will be in WGM...as well and HARA and that U-kiss guy O.o


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 5, 2011)

WGM must disappear.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2011)

> Where did your Gyuri set go Ennoea?



I felt like changing my set for a little while


----------



## Alien (Jan 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


>





Look at her smile


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2011)

She was glad that his pants responded to the question her ass asked


----------



## Hustler (Jan 5, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Leo
> 
> we must quickly start our Anti-WGM movement
> 
> for they have started to go too far


FMD! I know it's getting out of hand . Must destroy every single one of em  


IchiTenshou said:


> Effff i hear my Jess will be in WGM...as well and HARA and that *U-kiss guy* O.o



I see they have finally accepted Hara as a lesbian 

On a serious note



Eno for posting that gif , here's a gift


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2011)

This pic kind of proves our theories.

Gyuri let him go right now, I said right now, bad girl.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2011)

Jessica has always been in rumors about WGM, I doubt it will happen anytime soon

and lol @ coming to terms with hara 


Also, got bored and rewatched more epic rm episodes, this time 9, and the scene where shin bong sun attacks them with the broom is still hilarious


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 5, 2011)

efff who is with Jess...hunt him down~


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2011)

the biggest one with sica i believe was GD possibly.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2011)

Wasn't GD suppoused to be with Jess?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2011)

it was a rumor or something

but it was like, between genie and gee in 09 i think?  all i know is that it was speculated enough to get it's own article


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2011)

I know they wanted someone from SNSD on it so it could very well have been true. GD seems a little bi to me, keeping the tradition alive WGM.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 5, 2011)

Gyuri and Nicole~~~~ xD Hallo hallo hallo


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2011)

Alien would you still?

Didn't realise but we passed 25,000 posts.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Alien would you still?


----------



## koguryo (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm supposed to write a term paper on Japan's Colonization of Korea and its effects socially and politically but everytime I do some research I get sidetracked

Also I think we're called 4nias or something


----------



## Alien (Jan 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Alien would you still?
> 
> .



I've had worse


----------



## Hustler (Jan 5, 2011)

koguryo said:


> Also I think we're called 4nias or something


Fornicators


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2011)

We have officially become the biggest thread in the MD and we never went offtopic, now thats an achievement


----------



## Alien (Jan 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lq-if8rvYM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Jan 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Wasn't GD suppoused to be with Jess?



Someone has to fix Nicole's make-up so she doesn't look like akuma every single time I see a pic of her since the beginning of the Jumpin' promotions


----------



## koguryo (Jan 5, 2011)

Before I get started on my paper, I have to describe this dream I had.  It involved Hyosung, Gain, IU, and possibly other Secret members but I'm not sure.

Anyway I think I was at some music program as a singer or some shit, that's not the point.  So next Hyosung is wearing this hoody and I just hug the shit outta her, trying to get a feel for dem tits  Anyway this short-haired Korean bitch, it wasn't Jiyoon cuz if it was I woulda over that shit easy.  Anyway this short-haired bitch tells Hyosung that I just hugged her for her tits which was true but then Hyosung had that, "Son, I am disappoint" face and then she told me to "GTFO"  So I did, next thing I know I'm in fucking Spain or some shit and Gain is there riding a bike.  Next thing I know I'm riding the Seoul subway with Hyosung, Gain, and IU.  Actually I think IU was at the music program, also with the dissappoint face.  For some reason I have a huge bag of Asian pears with me, those things are delicious, and I fall asleep on the train, fucking Inception.  I wake up on the train again and I find that my pants are fill with giant, cut-up green bell peppers, I don't even know where those peppers came from cuz I had Asian pears, oh and the pears were gone.  Actually I'm pretty sure the peppers ended up replacing the pears.  So Hyosung was gone and only IU was left and then this happened.  We were cleaning up the mess cuz we're good semaritans.

Me: Why didn't you leave with the rest of them?
IU: You're not a bad guy, you just made one mistake.
Me: Didn't you say you hated me or some shit?
IU: No, I don't hate you.  I just said you're not coming over today

Then I woke up


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 5, 2011)

not like i care, i'll follow gahee wherever but DAMN THIS PHOTO THEY USED



TAKE ME GAHEE


----------



## Jeff (Jan 5, 2011)

Tendou Souji said:


> not like i care, i'll follow gahee wherever but DAMN THIS PHOTO THEY USED
> 
> 
> 
> TAKE ME GAHEE



I am so happy now.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 5, 2011)

Why so comfy 
Jing and Hara study Japanese together xD ol at Hara's leg is over Jing body...


----------



## Hustler (Jan 5, 2011)

That's a big ass picture


----------



## Alien (Jan 5, 2011)

2.2mb too.

Nice pic tho (after i resized it a bit )


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 5, 2011)

g.na full album is do want. I think I'll just not buy Japanese Sign cause it's too ex for a single tbh =/

and ia that pic is huge


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 5, 2011)

lol 
big indeed


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 5, 2011)

fully convinced Hara is a lesbian now.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 5, 2011)

I would become a girl to go for her.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 5, 2011)

Hara is jsut too sweet...

wtf y im still awake....almost 3:30 am O.o


----------



## Hustler (Jan 5, 2011)

x 2 Jeff


----------



## Jeff (Jan 5, 2011)

I can't find Sayaka in the Heavy Rotation MV someone want to help me?


----------



## dummy plug (Jan 5, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol
> big indeed



still huge!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2011)

Jinghara pic is too cute.  

And also hell yeah 25k.  I wonder how many of them are me triple posting


----------



## Hustler (Jan 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rw-LtVrkJ04&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


Catchy , I like it 

Cute mv


----------



## Alien (Jan 5, 2011)

What's the name of the girl with the reddish hair at 0:28 ?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 5, 2011)

Alien said:


> What's the name of the girl with the reddish hair at 0:28 ?



Ji Eun , so adorable 

Omo Sooyoungs legs

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKqhgoKN9g0&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Jan 5, 2011)

Ah the one you mentioned earlier this week. She's a cutie.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 5, 2011)

Alien said:


> Ah the one you mentioned earlier this week. She's a cutie.



She has the same name as Iu after all , Secret is a cute group


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 5, 2011)

Ji Eun <3 

i also love the accompanying track.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 5, 2011)

I really want a slower version of Shy boy though  , like from the teaser 

WANT WANT WANT


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 5, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I really want a slower version of Shy boy though  , like from the teaser
> 
> WANT WANT WANT



ugh me too. They really do slower songs and ballads well. I hope they'll be able to produce a full length album this year though, their minis have been my favorites in 2010.

overall this is probs my favorite release this week?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 5, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> ugh me too. They really do slower songs and ballads well. I hope they'll be able to produce a full length album this year though, their minis have been my favorites in 2010.
> 
> overall this is probs my favorite release this week?



Yeh it's not their best release vocally , hopefully we get more . 

What else released this week again?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 5, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Ji Eun , so adorable
> 
> Omo Sooyoungs legs
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKqhgoKN9g0&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]



Sooyoung's legs + Yuri + Sica with blond hair again = win.

Even Hyo looks pretty damn good in this video.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 5, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Yeh it's not their best release vocally , hopefully we get more .
> 
> What else released this week again?



TVXQ, MBLAQ, Dalshabet and Infinite (Infinite's will be out in less than 24 hours I think).

I think it kinda helped that Secret was the only girl group making a comeback this week.

Vocally, they can do a lot better of course but they'll just bring it at the music shows imo. Hopefully they can perform a bit of No 1 too for their comeback stages.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2011)

> I can't find Sayaka in the Heavy Rotation MV someone want to help me?



Sadly she wasn't in the Heavy Rotation PV, she was in the live promotions tho. I have a feeling she minds exposing herself because she didn't do the bikini thing in Ponytail, but she minds the skimpy outfits yet doesn't mind sleeping with a dinosaur?

Its been what 5 days and 2011 already looks pretty good. And yes Hyori is back, hopefully without all the scandals.







Sales are kinda sad tho, I mean in the UK obscure acts can sell 200,000 easy.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 5, 2011)

OMFG..JESS..Tae...is there 1080p ver for that MV? lol hunting


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 5, 2011)

Hustler said:


> That's a big ass picture



You still havent seen the more big ass pic from SNSD...lol SNSD got HQ pic and KARA ..like None...WTF DSP


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm guessing we should start making bets on new couple combinations? 

and finally kwon has some of his week left to run back to soohyun's embrace.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 5, 2011)

nooooooooooo

i liked the adam couple


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 5, 2011)

aigoo >.< they should stay...i dont want more new couples


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 5, 2011)

Tendou Souji said:


> nooooooooooo
> 
> i liked the adam couple



same. I really hope they become a real couple, they wouldn't receive that much backlash compared to the other couples I feel.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2011)

by backlash from other couples i'm guessing you mean me causing the apocalypse


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 5, 2011)

supa dupa diva is growing on me

just like push push did


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 5, 2011)

So I just got recently into Kpop (well mostly SNSD) and I have to say I like their songs. Very catchy and all good looking.

Also Yuri is my goddess!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2011)

^Don't stop there! O: 

Check out first page of the thread(after the first post) I've made a list of all boy groups and girl groups.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 5, 2011)

So apparently SM is gonna debut their new boyband this year 

So do you think it'll be new SHINee, new SuJu, or new formula entirely


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 5, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> ^Don't stop there! O:
> 
> Check out first page of the thread(after the first post) I've made a list of all boy groups and girl groups.



Oh I won't, I read your OP (very good work btw) and K-pop is amazing. definitly gonna check out some more.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> So apparently SM is gonna debut their new boyband this year
> 
> So do you think it'll be new SHINee, new SuJu, or new formula entirely



well

dbsk = cjsh
suju = snsd
shinee = fx

first they added members

then they subtracted

so now they'll multiply 

I'm guessing they'll make a new boyband with 25 members.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2011)

> Nicole and IU have become close through the variety show ‘Heroes‘. They’ve also performed Madonna’s hit song *“Like A Virgin” *together on SBS’s Entertainment Awards.



Lol.

Cara why didn't you mention that Seohyun looked absolutely beautiful in the Beautiful Girls MV? A Non spazzing Cara is just not you

And I really like Shy Boy.



> So apparently SM is gonna debut their new boyband this year



Im betting new forumla, they already have a dance group in Shinee so it could either be a Ballad group (unlikely) or a more Beast/BB type of group made up of wannabe gangsters or tortured badboys with eyeliner.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2011)

they don't even show seo's face till 1:18 

...and then theres not that much of her overall.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2011)

Theres hell alot of Yoona just putting on lipstick.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 5, 2011)

Also just saw Shy Boy, time for a new Jieun set.  Also it looks like Sunhwa stuffed her bra


----------



## Hustler (Jan 5, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> TVXQ, MBLAQ, Dalshabet and Infinite (Infinite's will be out in less than 24 hours I think).
> 
> I think it kinda helped that Secret was the only girl group making a comeback this week.
> 
> Vocally, they can do a lot better of course but they'll just bring it at the music shows imo. Hopefully they can perform a bit of No 1 too for their comeback stages.



Ah yes Homin with the typical group goes through problems and comes back song .

Dal shalbet - Meh forgettable

Mblaq was good but Secret owned indeed , Infinite will deliver .

G.na's hair , kinda cute


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 5, 2011)

the flying fuck

piggy dolls?


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 5, 2011)

oh god G.NA ;__;


----------



## Hustler (Jan 5, 2011)

Pick your bias , quicK!

 They are actually eating in the mv , better be trolling


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2011)

brb piggy dolls set


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 5, 2011)

...

WHAT THE FUCK KOREA ARE YOU SERIOUS

IN WHAT WAY DID THIS SEEM LIKE A GOOD IDEA

WHAT KIND OF POT ARE YOU GUYS SMOKING OVER THERE CAUSE I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE IT

also only one of the girls is truly fat

other two are just a little chubby

and "piggy"

im sorry what. you guys complain about t-ara and their indian concept, but stuffing your face and calling yourself piggy dolls? gtfo please


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2011)

Lol i think it's awesome

it does absolutely nothing different from other mvs, they just happen to be fat


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8otPjC1-nuQ[/YOUTUBE]

They ain't big mama, but it does seem they can sing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 5, 2011)

Fuck yeah infinite's album is out.

Trying to post links via phone = terrible idea. But I love their title track already, a lot better than their first mini


----------



## Hustler (Jan 5, 2011)

Piggy dolls for WGM please



Tendou Souji said:


> ...
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK KOREA ARE YOU SERIOUS
> 
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2011)

I do love the fact that they're sticking their middle finger to the netizens and Kpop's obsession with malnutrition, but they should promote a healthy self image rather than obesity. Eating 3KG of rice is kinda stupid.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 5, 2011)

well what they need to do is 1, get a new stylist. they were wearing outfits that dont really work for them. 

2, dont stuff your face. i mean they're trying to show they're proud of who they are, that's nice but we didn't need that to see that you're proud. eating a bunch of food in the video takes away from the respectability of the group. 

and 3, lay off the autotune, they have nice voices, you dont need to have shitty autotune like 2ne1.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2011)

Kpop - always at the extremes of the spectrum.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2011)

Can't Nobody Can't Nobody hold us down woooahh!!!

Except gravity.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 5, 2011)

Watch them get torn apart in variety / talk shows , they call Hyosung over weight lol I don't know what's gona happen to the Piggy dolls  .

Lol i'll do it RA 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0w2n935M8Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9O7oWBfmNJY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwLIlDfmTAE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GVeJCGEv6Q&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoMohMUclfs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2011)

I wanna listen to Infinite... but I'm stuck on the amazingness that is big mama atm @_@


----------



## koguryo (Jan 5, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Watch them get torn apart in variety / talk shows , they call Hyosung over weight lol I don't know what's gona happen to the Piggy dolls  .



Lol, if Hyosung's overweight then Wooyoung's buff


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2011)

Listened to BTD, good stuff.

Obligatory generic album release comments:

Must listen zzdghfhfofholj.
This gonna be my Jam forever!!
Omg my BBS were epic.
Perfection is perfection.
Shaking and crying rt now.
Omg my lady parts just sang eureka.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 5, 2011)

Get a Ji Eun set soon 

Wow Infinite bloody delivered , they look like a dance oriented group but their vocals are pretty damn awesome . They should promote all of the songs , gah bloody fantastic .

Come to play subbed 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITYjvpc_aoo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2011)

> SNSD will also be leading a similar schedule, as SM Entertainment representatives revealed, “The girls took a short break after the year-end awards, and will be focusing on advertisement filmings and recording new songs for a week in mid-January.  The official date for the new album has not been confirmed yet.



Already? SM needs to give the girls some time before releasing a new album.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 5, 2011)

> The girls took a short break after the year-end awards



TWO WEEKS IS NOT A SHORT BREAK

A MONTH OR TWO IS A SHORT BREAK

THIS IS JUST TORTURE


----------



## koguryo (Jan 5, 2011)

Goddamn SM

I can describe my Korean experience with song titles from the time I got here to now


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2011)

i hope being fat becomes the trend now, i wanna see fat snsd + fany

edit: oh god at the beginning of c2p, lee joon saying he'll teach them the correct ways to speak english 

such a bad start, considering it looks like all of SNSD comprehended what jessica said.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2011)

Yoseob the two timer, oh lol Jaesuk "my daughter is not a normal person, be mentally prepared"

Lee Joon is a complete weirdo.

This sub seems heavily edited to remove SNSD, hope they release a full sub soon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2011)

oh that's not the whole thing? 

Either way it was sorta funny.  

However notice how long it took for Seohyun to actually say "boyfriend" :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2011)

TeukSeo

Sunny seems so sad when she talks about her past;_;


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2011)

sunny ;_;

argh now i'm thinking about when she spoke of her grandparents on IY ;______;


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2011)

Hyomin where are you? Sunny needs some love.

After listening to Infinites album properly I can say that this is up there with Beast's minis. Can U Smile is a fantastic song, much better than other stuff, looking at you Homin/2PM/JYJ/SS501:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9O7oWBfmNJY&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
I hope they perform this live.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2011)

I like Can you smile the best aswell but overall an awesome album , some of the songs are better than Voice of my heart IMO


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2011)

Before the Dawn MV:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvNUilVWFDs[/YOUTUBE]

In b4 netizens call the dance at 2:55 "scorpion dance"


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 6, 2011)

lol "scorpion dance" was a pretty difficult move and they did it pretty well.  can't wait for them and homin live


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 6, 2011)

lol Lucifer will be use as the ed for some JP tv show lol nice


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone want to hazard a guess as to what the hell was the story of the BTD mv?


Want to see Scorpion dance live.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 6, 2011)

FUCKING SPAZZING OMG THOUGH I DON'T RECOGNIZE LIKE ANY OF THEM ANYMORE


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 6, 2011)

rewatched it, still as epic as ever, still have no fucking clue who's who though tbh I was only really looking for Sunggyu . Oh god, can't wait to see it live.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2011)

Who has screens this big? 

Big ass Kara pic



G.na


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 6, 2011)

24'in moni...not big enough xD


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Who has screens this big?
> 
> Big ass Kara pic
> 
> ...



Any of other groups? pek


----------



## koguryo (Jan 6, 2011)

Term paper is finally done

I get distracted easily.  Now I'm off to a PC place so I can WOW and listen to the new Infinite songs.  Oh and also gonna eat dinner.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 6, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> FUCKING SPAZZING OMG THOUGH I DON'T RECOGNIZE LIKE ANY OF THEM ANYMORE



Ugh me too and I could finally recognize each member after months.

Ohwell time to relearn.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 6, 2011)

big pic of g.na boobs

and her boobs aren't in the pic


----------



## koguryo (Jan 6, 2011)

Fuck I don't know which Jieun shot I want for my avy  I have an idea for the sig, when they're bobbing their heads while they're on the bed.

For the avy I'm thinking:
Jieun making the heart while she's on the car
Jieun dancing in her nightgown looking adorable
Jieun in front of the mirror
Jieun by the mirror doing aegyo shit
Jieun drinking the shake

Edit: I went with 'The Heart'


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 6, 2011)

Jieun is just too amazing ;_;

I'll try to see if I can scan their photobook pics from their album, those are legit amazing.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 6, 2011)

infinite mv is amazing


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2011)

Caelus said:


> Any of other groups? pek



Got what you need 



Minzy looks nice here


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 6, 2011)

Lol Woohyun was like 50% of the btd mv

then L... And you can see some of sungyu and sungjong.  Then you get a glimpse of dongwoo and there's nothing to be seen of hoya and sungyeol(though comments say he was in front at one point, though the face shot lasts .5 a second so I can't tell)


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2011)

> Jieun in front of the mirror



Imo she looked incredible there.

Maybe my memory got better but it took me about 4 minutes to recognise all of Infinite in the MV.

Hust those are some big ass pics, life size Gyuri!!! Now kissing my screen won't be so stupid

@RA: Past topic but yeah Japanese singles are so bloody expensive, can't buy much anymore


----------



## Jeff (Jan 6, 2011)

If Ji Eun had Hyosung's body I would throw myself across the Sea of Japan for her right now.

But since she does not, I am in a row boat making my way there.  Another 5 more hours


----------



## Jeff (Jan 6, 2011)

And upon second watching of the video, this time when it's not 2 am in the morning...damn Zinger has some legs


----------



## koguryo (Jan 6, 2011)

So I have a new bias list

1. Jiyoon
1a. Jieun
1b. Sooyoung


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2011)

Hubba hubba


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2011)

Ji Eun has definitely climbed up my list too 

You should get a set from the teaser , she's so adorable there


----------



## Jeff (Jan 6, 2011)

Some Japanese girl in my dance program thing looks like her but Japanese.

Damn.  I have to not friend zone her


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 6, 2011)

good luck with that bud


----------



## koguryo (Jan 6, 2011)

You mean you have to make sure she doesn't friend zone you


----------



## Jeff (Jan 6, 2011)

For all I know, she already has because my partner in the dance thing always just hits on me  and she's so-so.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 6, 2011)

well

being hit on is an improvement from the jeff zone


----------



## koguryo (Jan 6, 2011)

I got put in the Jeff zone recently, shit sucks and now she's talking about her problems with me


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 6, 2011)

well

that sucks


----------



## koguryo (Jan 6, 2011)

It sucks that I got friendzoned after I told her to go out with me and she said yes, I don't even know how that shit works


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 6, 2011)

wait what

does she not understand the concept of dating?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 6, 2011)

Tendou Souji said:


> well
> 
> being hit on is an improvement from the jeff zone



True.  The Jeffzone is largely implemented by reputation these days, anyway.



koguryo said:


> I got put in the Jeff zone recently, shit sucks and now she's talking about her problems with me



I was in the Jeffzone for like four months just hearing about a girl talk about her problems.  What do it get for it?  Just got to sleep on the same bed as her like twice.  haha.  Lame.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2011)

koguryo said:


> she's talking about her problems with me


Pretend you're listening , pretend you care and she'll be yours in less than one month


----------



## koguryo (Jan 6, 2011)

It's like we're dating but we're not, I have no idea what the fuck is going on  I might drop her an ultimatum soon


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 6, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Lol Woohyun was like 50% of the btd mv
> 
> then L... And you can see some of sungyu and sungjong.  Then you get a glimpse of dongwoo and there's nothing to be seen of hoya and sungyeol(though comments say he was in front at one point, though the face shot lasts .5 a second so I can't tell)



I get L and Sungyeol mixed up lol. Which one is the red hair rapper, Dongwoo or Hoya? I get them mixed up too.

I heart Woohyun so it's fine <3 Sungyu looks diff, he doesn't have that mohawk that made him look somewhat like Jay (imo =X)

@enno yeah them jap singles are expensive ;_;. I'm sticking to downloads for them.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 6, 2011)

Just do it.

And if things don't go well, come here to Kyoto.  Got a lot of girls here


----------



## koguryo (Jan 6, 2011)

Dude, I came up with this talking to my buddy on facebook.  I hope I didn't take it from somewhere.

"Fucking girls man, getting in your head before you get in their pants."

Oh and I totally wanna do it around White Day but Valentines Day falls before that..


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 6, 2011)

i think boa may have just become the hottest girl in kpop to me when she's like this:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 6, 2011)

Valentines Day will be yet another depressing day for me here.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2011)

> I get L and Sungyeol mixed up lol. Which one is the red hair rapper, Dongwoo or Hoya? I get them mixed up too.



L and Woohyun are in the MV fighting. Red hair is Dongwoo, Hoya is at the front when they do the scorpion move, Sungjong is in blonde, Sunngyu is the other main vocal while poor Sungyeol is the one left over.



> Valentines Day will be yet another depressing day for me here.



You guys aren't the only one with issues, the last girl I dated was a racist



Too many jokes, too little time.


----------



## dummy plug (Jan 6, 2011)

koguryo said:


> It sucks that I got friendzoned after I told her to go out with me and she said yes, I don't even know how that shit works



kog that doesnt make any sense


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You guys aren't the only one with issues, the last girl I dated was a racist



LOL! **


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 6, 2011)

i was gonna post something, but downtime made me forget. XD

can't wait for performances tomorrow


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 6, 2011)

Who has the Hi.res for this pic?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 6, 2011)

lol the forum is acting up >.<... errors lately


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 7, 2011)

aishii~~~ LUCIFER >.<

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAxkUPDktv4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Jan 7, 2011)

With the new year just begun, a lovely IU bunny has appeared.

On the episode of SBS ‘Good Sunday, Heroes’ to be broadcast on the 9th, the members ring in the new year and viewers will get to see IU dressed as a rabbit, as she delivers mail to elders living in the countryside.

Standing still is even difficult in the fat rabbit costume IU wears while purchasing beverages to deliver along with the mail.

In the school special last week, as part of the losing ‘Popular Team’, her fellow teammates chose IU to take on the punishment of wearing a rabbit costume for an entire 2 days, 1 night.

Singing the #1 song ‘Good day’ as she wobbled around in the rabbit costume, the cute bunny would begin to cry whenever she tripped, which caused a sea of laughter amongst the staff and crew.

On this day of recording, in celebration of her first #1, IU delivered rice cakes to all the students with whom she attends school and further, presented to the entire ‘Heroes’ staff, 100 jackets of the sport clothing brand she currently models for, with each jacket costing over $200USD.

Receiving her present merrily, the producer of ‘Heroes’ stated that “though she’s sure to be tired from her hectic schedule, she always shows up on set with a bright face and receives much love from the entire staff, IU is truly beautiful from inside out.”


----------



## Alien (Jan 7, 2011)

Teen singer IU had a hard time making it in Korea’s ultracompetitive music industry. She is not a picture-perfect beauty. She isn’t backed by any of the nation’s three major entertainment agencies. She was rejected more than 20 times at auditions. Her first album was released in September 2008, but it was a flop.

Yet the 17-year-old singer continued to pursue a singing career.

Last year, her persistence paid off. She received critical acclaim and commercial success as well as awards from SBS’s Entertainment Awards, the Golden Disc Awards and others.

She recently followed that up with a new hit song - “Good Day” - from her third “mini-album” “Real IU,” released early last month. The upbeat song, which requires a three-octave range, put the doe-eyed singer at No. 1 on all three of the nation’s major music shows in the second weekend of December, as well as music charts on cable channels.

Critics have said that IU’s success stems in part from the public’s frustration with mass-produced idols, and the legion of fans following her seems to indicate they are right.

During a recent interview with Ilgan Sports, the singer, whose offbeat stage name is a combination of “I” and “you,” proved herself to be a mature and thoughtful young woman who appreciates the efforts of her staff and the adoration of her fans.

Q. Some people probably think you became a star overnight, but it’s already been three years since your debut.

A. I think I’ve been climbing up the ladder little by little over the years. My first album failed, but I’m grateful for that. If I had become successful as soon as I made my debut, I wouldn’t appreciate my staff members and the popularity that I’m enjoying now.

The people around me have helped me make my album and given me advice on clothing, but in the end, I’m the only one standing in the spotlight.

You’re a high school sophomore but you’re doing all of these music shows, TV dramas and reality shows. How do you juggle celebrity life and student life?

I try to go to school every day, but when I have to do a shoot for a reality show, which takes at least two days on location, I can’t always make it.

Does being a star affect your school life?

My friends really don’t see me as a celebrity because it’s already been three years since I started working in this business.

Have you decided what you will major in when you go to college?

I haven’t made up my mind yet, but I want to learn more about Korean literature because I’m interested in writing.

Ever since I made my debut, my grades have dropped a lot, except my grades in Korean literature.

There are rumors that you’ve had cosmetic surgery. How would you respond to that?

I know. They say I’ve done something to my eyes. I saw an old audition clip of myself that was circulated on the Web, and I was even surprised at myself because I look really different than I do now. (Laughs.)

I haven’t had plastic surgery, but my secret is perfect makeup. In addition, I used to weigh around 48 kilograms (105 pounds), but I lost five kilograms recently because I sleep for only four hours a day and that makes me look different.

A recent article about your income became the talk of the town. (The article said IU earned 5 billion won, or $4.4 million, last year alone.) Who manages your income?

My mother. She gives me an allowance but actually I don’t even have time to spend it.

How do you feel when you receive compliments on your singing ability?

I feel flattered, but I know I have a long way to go. I don’t have that much experience in life, and I know I’m not as good at singing sad songs as more seasoned signers are.

Are you happy?

I’ve dreamed of being a singer all my life and now I’m doing it. I couldn’t be happier.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 7, 2011)

source

Lupin is a copied?..nah..not even..just the beats


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 7, 2011)

holy shiz

leeyoung (new after school member) is only a week younger than me


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 7, 2011)

oh nice...wat yr?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 7, 2011)

Gorgeous big ass Gyul


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 7, 2011)

oh y Hust....I was there with Goddess....*faint...
that pic was at Korean Music Festival ^^


----------



## Hustler (Jan 7, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh y Hust....I was there with Goddess....*faint...
> that pic was at Korean Music Festival ^^



No need to rub it in


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 7, 2011)

kekekek xD
 nothing on MB today...only IU xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## gorgoino18 (Jan 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHIYmX9EiXs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Hyun Bin's song from "Secret Garden OST Part 5," really liked this song. 

Also: 

source

Kim Tae-Hee doing the "Hoot" dance in "My Princess," about 2:08 in the video. Really cutee


----------



## koguryo (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2011)

While I agree Junsu is an idiot for posting his annoyance with Yunho on twitter, it really is noone else's business but DBSK and their members. Sungmin and Shindong didn't need to post such things, they should worry about their own activities.

WG you got competition for my affection, Shy Boy is perfect.

Isn't he just a badass


----------



## dummy plug (Jan 7, 2011)

that Serbian plagiarizer looks hot though


----------



## Hustler (Jan 7, 2011)

Just got around to watching last week's WGM , thank god Khuntoria only aired for 7 minutes


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 7, 2011)

@ichi me and leeyoung (and Lizzy for that matter) were born in 92 

also just watched mubank,  dem piggys have some voices.  Especially short hair, she has some power.

Infinite doesn't fail to impress :ho. Though sungjong doesn't have to look so dramatic . And td be nice to see Sungyeol in a solo shot, not when the camera pans from the corners 

heard hyomin singing over jiyeon

love secrets new song, it's cute & fun, though I wonder why zinger wasn't live.

And lastly, dbsk.  My first time to see a comeback with them even though it's only 2 members>_> they're good live, but the song live seems like a really messy arrangement.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm the same age as Krystal and Sulli but I'm older than them by a few months. Younger than Jiyoung by about half a month.

I think Sungjong is my age?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2011)

> And lastly, dbsk. My first time to see a comeback with them even though it's only 2 members>_> they're good live, but the song live seems like a really messy arrangement.



Changmin never fails to impress but without the rest there Yunho's shortcomings stand out much more. Can't say I like KYHD all that much.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 7, 2011)

I liked the song, but it's just... not something that's impressive live at all tbh.  I did however really like the intro.



edit:



top right is ADORABLE XD

yet also kinda creepy.  just the cheek on the pillow is cute as hell haha

edit again, since i don't feel like double posting:



Jessica and Sunny look real old school here.  Also the shirts are cute.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2011)

^Eunjung looks really cute, and those pics are just bonus for those of us who like that kind of stuff

That Coin Jackson girl looks about 14.

Happy Together part 2 subbed aka the one where the Goddess was taken advantage of by a bastard


Brunette=Brown, not black.


----------



## Alien (Jan 7, 2011)

Ugh, way too dark for her.

I can't get Shy Boy out of my head. So catchy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 7, 2011)

they need to stop using flawless

it implies she can have flaws in the first place.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2011)

> I can't get Shy Boy out of my head. So catchy.



Me neither. Tho they need to stop inserting Secret in to odd places, Secret Shy doesn't make sense.


----------



## Alien (Jan 7, 2011)

> Me neither. Tho they need to stop inserting Secret in to odd places, Secret Shy doesn't make sense.



Lol, never noticed that. 

Getting kinda sick of the oldies/old school concept tho. It's cool but it shouldn't be overused. Secret is like what, the third group to use something like it in the last 6 months  ?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2011)

> Getting kinda sick of the oldies/old school concept tho. It's cool but it shouldn't be overused. Secret is like what, the third group to use something like it in the last 6 months ?



That's Korea for you, once they find something that works they milk it, beat it, squeeze it for as long as they can get something out of it.

OneWay- Rainy Days:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irsjOX4GrnY[/YOUTUBE]
Neyo One Way is back, quite like the song actually.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes Neyo!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 7, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Sasori again.

lol wat


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh shit guys you have to watch Happy Together, the comedian guy on 2AM's team just did the most dumbest Lucifer cover I've ever seen


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 7, 2011)

hmm i was gonna watch part one but i forget what happened


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2011)

Happy Together part 2 subbed aka the one where the Goddess was taken advantage of by a bastard
Part 1 was kind of meh, part 2 was hilarious tho.

Lol Gyuri got sprayed with water and her make up came off. Yep she looked like a mermaid, nope im not biased


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 7, 2011)

if we all ever happen to be in korea at one point

we all need to locate gyuri, and get on our knees and bow down to her while she steps on us

she'll probably love it


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 7, 2011)

i hAD an erotic dream bout fat IU


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2011)

> i hAD an erotic dream bout fat IU



Wtf man

Ho, even as a fattie she tempts men.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 7, 2011)

alien would be proud

if he didn't die from last nights iu spam in the cagfc


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2011)

> if he didn't die from last nights iu spam in the cagfc



I didn't even realise you guys are about to hit 100,000 posts, damn thats alot of asian girls.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Wtf man
> 
> Ho, even as a fattie she tempts men.



haha.

...

anyway guys in your opinion whose the hottest in miss A?


----------



## Kagawa (Jan 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I didn't even realise you guys are about to hit 100,000 posts, damn thats alot of asian girls.



Been mostly spam recent months

probably min


----------



## Hustler (Jan 7, 2011)

Fei is the best looking


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2011)

Jo Kown

Anything regarding JYP will be answered with that


----------



## Jeff (Jan 7, 2011)

I like pretty much all of them equally.

I think I like Fei the most though


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 7, 2011)

Al-Yasa said:


> haha.
> 
> ...
> 
> anyway guys in your opinion whose the hottest in miss A?



Fei imo. Sadly also the most underrated one D:

also retro concepts... tbqh, Secret's the only group that did retro right (out of the recent ones). Shy Boy's got a different style from a lot of songs girl groups are putting out, more musical like than your typical girl group dances.

also Sistar's dance break in How Dare You in the latest mubank is <3

Gyuri looks more goddess-like blonde imo.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 8, 2011)

I see HARA~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2011)

WG is still probably most Retro.  Most of their music seems mostly 70s ish, while Shy Boy is easily more 50s-60s

SNSD pretty much did the same as T-ara and skimmed the slightest stereotype (considering we saw Yoona's outfit was pretty much a copy of Heather Graham in Austin Powers. xD) for a concept.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't really like blonde on Asian girls so i'm ok with Gyul's black hair 

I'm with all of you , can't get shy boy out of my head either and before the dawn is slowly creeping into my head aswell


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2011)

argh same

it alternates between Shy Boy, BTD, and Trend for me


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

Shy Boy has been playing my head all day, I think we have our crack track of the month.



> Don't really like blonde on Asian girls so i'm ok with Gyul's black hair



Darker brownish blonde looks pretty hot on Asians imo.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2011)

Gyuri blonde was pretty hot


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

I loved the blonde on her but I think she pulled it off better since she looks half cast. I want to see her in red hair next.



Maybe its just me but doesn't the one on the right look like Junho from 2PM?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 8, 2011)

^ idk but the one on the left looks a little like Minzy to me X_X.

also did Hyosung wear a wig for the MV or what. Her hair looked less orangey in the MV than Live but yeah. They need to tone down the coloring on her hair, it's probably gonna be really damaged at the rate they're going.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

Hyosung is probably there with Hyuna as the idol with the most damaged hair, poor girls. Bleaching too much makes some peoples scalp bleed, im surprised so many idols can dye their hair blonde for months and still have such great looking hair.

Offtopic: England beat Austrailia in the Ashes, Hust you mad:ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2011)

Hyosung totally didn't smile as much as she usually does on stage

i have a feeling those evil netizens or whoever it was that criticized her smile got to her.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

Apparently they're attacking Zinger for being fat, bitches need to look in the mirror. Girl idols should get mandatory confidence to the point of delusion training from Gyuri when they enter kpop.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2011)

lol zinger has always been built like that

if they wanna call someone fat then they need to catch this shit at debut

_A year from now:_

Holy shit, ____ from Piggy Dolls is OBESE!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Apparently they're attacking Zinger for being fat, bitches need to look in the mirror.



ugh. sorry some people want to look healthy and have CURVES.

crazy netizens. I think Jieun's the only Secret girl who has escaped the netizens' wrath atm.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2011)

argh i just realized i phrased my last post wrong.  it's 1am here and i'm in stupid mode. 

but yeah i guess Jieun is truly the only perfect one in their eyes.  

in b4 nets say she's off-pitch or some bs


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

Can't put my finger on it but doesn't Seohyun look quite different here yet the same?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Offtopic: England beat Austrailia in the Ashes, Hust you mad:ho



Australia is not even half the team they were last year


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Can't put my finger on it but doesn't Seohyun look quite different here yet the same?



it's def just the angle, i think it altered the proportions of her head slightly


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 8, 2011)

Seo looks more sexy there xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

Hust enjoy:




> Australia is not even half the team they were last year



They were pretty horrible, I can just imagine how mad Aussies must be right now.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Hust enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol lacks Sooyoung and Tae

Oh god , everything is blowing up here . Ponting is probably done for , i'm really against Clarke becoming the captain , he's such a whiny little bitch 

Hussey should be captain , only person who showed any heart during the ashes . Props to England for playing well though , they really did dominate hard .


----------



## Alien (Jan 8, 2011)

Al-Yasa said:


> i hAD an erotic dream bout fat IU



Son, i am proud 



NudeShroom said:


> Hyosung totally didn't smile as much as she usually does on stage
> 
> i have a feeling those evil netizens or whoever it was that criticized her smile got to her.



She gets a lot of flack for her gummy smile from them betches.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 8, 2011)

Hust will enjoy this lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 8, 2011)

OC~!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2011)

Koreans are such fuckwits , Hyori has the biggest gummy smile ever but doubt they'd say anything to her to criticise it . They always criticised Hyosungs weight and smile on talk shows , damn devils .



IchiTenshou said:


> Hust will enjoy this lol



Omo :33


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

> Oh god , everything is blowing up here .



I was watching the news and its like "Breaking News, Australia calls for inquiry in to why they lost the Ashes"



> Hussey should be captain



Isn't he getting along a bit tho?



> Koreans are such fuckwits , Hyori has the biggest gummy smile ever but doubt they'd say anything to her to criticise it . They always criticised Hyosungs weight and smile on talk shows , damn devils .



Hyori gets criticise for alot, but she just doesn't care, its the only way to shut them up. However the damn companies take the words of netizens like the Gospel, they probably told the Hyosung to tone it down for the time being.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 8, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Koreans are such fuckwits , Hyori has the biggest gummy smile ever but doubt they'd say anything to her to criticise it . They always criticised Hyosungs weight and smile on talk shows , damn devils .
> 
> 
> 
> Omo :33



Those fucks, they don't know how good they have it. I haven't found any of these girls unattractive, I'd be all fluttery-hearted if I met any of them. 

Then again I am a rational person, not a douchebag netizen. I posted ab adorable smiling Hyosung pic in the CAGFC earlier, and I fucking loved it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

For Cara:


For Hust:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 8, 2011)

IU spazzing~~~


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I was watching the news and its like "Breaking News, Australia calls for inquiry in to why they lost the Ashes"
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he getting along a bit tho?



Yeh sports is taken very very seriously here especially when it comes to matches against England and Newzealand lol . 

Losing 9 out of 11 star players around the same time didn't help our cause at all . Oh did you see Ussie bat? he's really solid , hope they don't drop him over one test match . 

Yeh Australia needs a rebuilding phase badly and Clarke is seriously not the man , he's like a stale cookie who crumbles when applied even little bit of pressure plus he's not the most liked man in the dressing room . 

Katich or Hussey for captainship but knowing Australian selectors they have to give it to their crying golden bitch Clarkey .

Phillip Hughes attended my school for couple of years


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 8, 2011)

idk ..but i see mah Jess...spazz~~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 8, 2011)

holy...how big is this...who got projector?
Link removed


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

They need to rebuild fast, the England team is just going to continue to improve and unless the Aussies get it together I doubt they'll be able to catch them atleast for a few years. You really don't like Clarke do you? He's quite stale I agree, nothing inspiring whatsoever, bad choice for captaincy.



> Phillip Hughes attended my school for couple of years



I know Adil Rashid (if you know who he is)

How can anyone hate this?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Hyori gets criticise for alot, but she just doesn't care, its the only way to shut them up. However the damn companies take the words of netizens like the Gospel, they probably told the Hyosung to tone it down for the time being.


Really? I have only seen her get complimented for it . My dream is to become rich and buy one of those companies and show those slaves what life they could have .


Caelus said:


> Those fucks, they don't know how good they have it. I haven't found any of these girls unattractive, I'd be all fluttery-hearted if I met any of them.
> 
> Then again I am a rational person, not a douchebag netizen. I posted ab adorable smiling Hyosung pic in the CAGFC earlier, and I fucking loved it.



Ikr! but I heard somewhere that many Asian Asian girls like white guys and we like Asian girls, so it's sort of like people want whatever they don't have much of . 

Someone should go Hitler on K-netizens and anti's .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

> Really? I have only seen her get complimented for it . My dream is to become rich and buy one of those companies and show those slaves what life they could have .



They do now but she's had a complex about it for years. 

For a group with an obvious lesbain, F(x) don't seem have many grope/hump pics like other groups, I wonder why that is?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They need to rebuild fast, the England team is just going to continue to improve and unless the Aussies get it together I doubt they'll be able to catch them atleast for a few years. You really don't like Clarke do you? He's quite stale I agree, nothing inspiring whatsoever, bad choice for captaincy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If England goes against South Africa or India right now , they'll get raped , same with Australia . They're on a league of their own now . 

Everyone knew Australia was gona get fucked up sooner or later but one thing I love about Australia is their fighting spirit , under good guidance their B team can beat any international team . Our domestic competition is the bomb , watch Warner go nuts in the one dayers . 

No I hate his guts , because he thinks he's all that . He's talented but he's a bitch about it . Who the fuck starts a fight with Katich? lol

I'm calling it , Australia to win the world cup , they're trolls they'll somehow win it . I want India to win it , because I love the little master . 

Adil Rashid? yeh didn't he play for England last series or something?


Hyosung pek


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They need to rebuild fast, the England team is just going to continue to improve and unless the Aussies get it together I doubt they'll be able to catch them atleast for a few years. You really don't like Clarke do you? He's quite stale I agree, nothing inspiring whatsoever, bad choice for captaincy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is she trying to show less gum?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

> Everyone knew Australia was gona get fucked up sooner or later



Lol people have been wishing for it for decades, just like wishing that Liverpool fail miserably.



> I'm calling it , Australia to win the world cup , they're trolls they'll somehow win it . I want India to win it , because I love the little master .



Right now I'm leaning towards India but knowing the World Cup I bet Pakistan comes from behind and nearly wins it, till they see the money then its back to retard fielding.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Right now I'm leaning towards India but knowing the World Cup I bet Pakistan comes from behind and nearly wins it, till they see the money then its back to retard fielding.


Pakistan and India were my favourite teams before and then they got involved in match fixing scandals too much I started disliking them , most of the games they could have easily won 

I love love love love Abdul Razzaq , he's one fucking champion , most under rated player in the history of Cricket .

I hate Manchester United , hope they become miserable failures


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

> I love love love love Abdul Razzaq , he's one fucking champion , most under rated player in the history of Cricket



Shame he's surrounded by asshats.



> I hate Manchester United , hope they become miserable failures



Me too, them and Inter Milan, and Barca.

Anyway back to Kpop, er yeah, anyone else like Don't stop the music by 2NE1?


----------



## Alien (Jan 8, 2011)

Inter, Real, Man Who and Liverpool here. Piss off already.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Shame he's surrounded by asshats.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, them and Inter Milan, and Barca.



Ikr! I feel sorry for the genuine players , hat's off to Afridi for being passionate through all the ups and downs .

Lol I like Barca , they were better with Ronaldinho though . Who do you go for anyway? say Arsenal biatch


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah Barca is pretty good, I think Curtis likes em so I gotta troll.



> Inter, Real, Man Who and Liverpool here. Piss off already.



AC all the way. Wait Alien you support Man U and Liverpool? How is that possible?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2011)

i'm sure Dbsk can handle their own problems , people butting in is so annoying .

I feel sorry for JYJ , atm it looks like JYJ vs everyone .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

Eunhyuk is Junsu's childhood friend so SM have probably commented on him hoping to get to Junsu;_;

JYJ have alot of fan suppourt tho.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah Barca is pretty good, I think Curtis likes em so I gotta troll.
> 
> 
> 
> AC all the way.



Alien goes for Barca aswell 

Such a shame Dinho is leaving Ac though . Nesta , Inzhagi and Robinho 

All the Cassies I have seen are either Changmin fans or Jaejoong fans lol , I hope they get the fan support . I'd feel pretty shitty if everyone butted into my problems with my friends . Obviously things have happened between them that people don't know about .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

Can't blame Dinho, his form at AC has been pretty bad.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeh he lost his form right before the world cup and after that he hasn't been himself , sigh love the bloke though . 

Still remember that free kick against England in 2002 , I came .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8wVCTJ-2wk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, i started supporting Barca when they were at a low in their history. 2001-2002 ish. Too many bandwagoners now. 

Massive fanboy here. 

AC somewhat annoys me with their "we only buy old gits" transfer policy but i respect their history and tradition.

Fuckin hell, shuffle just put on Shy boy again.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They do now but she's had a complex about it for years.
> 
> For a group with an obvious lesbain, F(x) don't seem have many grope/hump pics like other groups, I wonder why that is?



maybe cause Vic is the only one of age?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2011)

Abusing the shit out of replay button for Shy boy , BTD and Can you smile . 

Looks like it'll last until Big Bang comeback


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 8, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Abusing the shit out of replay button for Shy boy , BTD and Can you smile .
> 
> Looks like it'll last until Big Bang *BEG* comeback



for me at least lol.

Could be Big Bang if their comeback songs don't sound like the generic stuff 2ne1/Se7en/GD&TOP did for their comeback.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> for me at least lol.
> 
> Could be Big Bang if their comeback songs don't sound like the generic stuff 2ne1/Se7en/GD&TOP did for their comeback.



Oh god I hope not , but I don't think those type of stuff would suit Daesung , Ri and Taeyang's voices . 

It's pretty much made for TOP and GD , I want more Haru Haru , Lies and the last farewell please .

When is BEG comeback?? more Ga-in goodness


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 8, 2011)

BEG comeback is supposedly in Feb. One of the reasons why Ga-in had to give up WGM


----------



## Alien (Jan 8, 2011)

IU has won music bank for the third week in a row.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 8, 2011)

Alien said:


> IU has won music bank for the third week in a row.



defeating gd&top 2 weeks in a row <3 =X


----------



## koguryo (Jan 8, 2011)

Jiyoon have my babies, they shall be beautiful 3/4 Korean 1/4 Western children

Would that come off as too strong?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> For Cara:



OMG ENNO WHERE DID YOU FIND THIS

I MUST STALK THIS PERSONS TUMBLR


----------



## Jeff (Jan 8, 2011)

I restarted my twitter but I don't know what I'm doing on it


----------



## koguryo (Jan 8, 2011)

Neither, do I.  I'm just following a couple Korean people

Jiyoon
Zinger(no Jieun, at least I don't think so)
Jia
Min
Lizzy
Nicole
Boobs
Younha
Jisook


----------



## Jeff (Jan 8, 2011)

Boobs has a twitter?


----------



## koguryo (Jan 8, 2011)

Yup, I went back to akp and went to the only useful article I know of, the Compilation of Korean celebs twitters aka How to Find Out What Your Favorite Korean Celeb Did Today


----------



## Jeff (Jan 8, 2011)

If I were a Korean celeb, I would tweet when I use the bathroom so adoring fans know when I'm most vulnerable


----------



## koguryo (Jan 8, 2011)

That's always been a joke of mine about getting a twitter, why would somebody now I took a shit

2:35-Going to the toilet to drop a massive deuce
2:46-That deuce was a killer, currently washing my hands
3:00-Eating more burritos


----------



## Jeff (Jan 8, 2011)

11:45 am - Wake up, some girl from Girl's Story is lying next to me

11:46 am - The truth is discovered

11:48 am - Preparing to jump out of my window.

11:49 am - Jumped out of my window.  xoxoxo.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 8, 2011)

Totally didn't know Jaekyung knew Japanese

I am now following the Goddess like a mere mortal should

I'm pretty sure if I can somehow get one of the Korea celebs to follow me then I can become famous but how


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 8, 2011)

is boobs G.NA ?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 8, 2011)

Al-Yasa said:


> is boobs G.NA ?



yes.

who fortunately will be making a comeback this month <3


----------



## Jeff (Jan 8, 2011)

Is the new Infinite single worth checking out?  sorry if I missed the discussion.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 8, 2011)

Jeff said:


> Is the new Infinite single worth checking out?  sorry if I missed the discussion.



yes. The dance for this one is one of my favorite kpop dances, last year was so lacking in choreography like this.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2011)

SNSD Day by Day MV is pretty much footage from their photobook

I love their bike and beach scenes. :33


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

Riling up fans to fight your battle is pathetic, especially when it has nothing to do with them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2011)

That's just the image again. ;_;


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2011)

Jeff said:


> 11:45 am - Wake up, some girl from Girl's Story is lying next to me





> Girl's Story





> Girl's Story





> Girl's Story


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

Mistake by me Cara, the image was posted on 



> 11:45 am - Wake up, some girl from Girl's Story is lying next to me
> 
> 11:46 am - The truth is discovered
> 
> ...



12:00 pm - FBI are ready to catch me when I jump, I fall in to his arms. And he handles me like noone has before, he's rough but I like it.



> Is the new Infinite single worth checking out? sorry if I missed the discussion.



Their mini is pretty good, check it out.

Shy Boy:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbxSzM283D4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh geez this rivalry within the k-pop fandom is ridiculous 
I googled the web about the 2008 Black Ocean incident that happened to SNSD and found so many sites which hate the girls with a passion.
Also I read that a similiar event occured at 2010 Dream Concert?

Anyway, my favorite K-pop songs so far are

Bo peep bo peep - T-ara
Genie - SNSD
Super Girl - Super Junior
Sorry Sorry - Super Junior
Abracadabra - Brown Eyed Girls


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome. 2010 Dream Concert didn't really have any issues, there will always be small problems since SM fandoms always tend to collide.

Gyuri back to being perfect:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RcaZA1L6CE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2011)

yeah the only issues at the recent dream concerts were between individual ELF and Sone I believe.

also, turns out that image was posted anonomously to Kpop secrets ;_;


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

> also, turns out that image was posted anonomously to Kpop secrets ;_;



Someone is covering their tracks too much. I bet its Seohyun herself

Oh and the CN Blue Japanese single is pretty good, not as good as I Don't Know Why but Yonghwa's grammar has improved alot.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 8, 2011)

Prepare yourselves, because I'm going to have to break this thread up into 10,000 post increments in the upcoming days.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Someone is covering their tracks too much. I bet its Seohyun herself
> 
> Oh and the CN Blue Japanese single is pretty good, not as good as I Don't Know Why but Yonghwa's grammar has improved alot.



Ikr, we already know Soshi is evil and wants her with Yong. 



Jove said:


> Prepare yourselves, because I'm going to have to break this thread up into 10,000 post increments in the upcoming days.



Be gentle.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 8, 2011)

Girl's Story...lol 9 aahhaa


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 8, 2011)

so technically we're halfway through our 3rd korean music thread


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Welcome. 2010 Dream Concert didn't really have any issues, there will always be small problems since SM fandoms always tend to collide.
> 
> Gyuri back to being perfect:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RcaZA1L6CE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



soo BEAUTIFUL   



YOONA VS GYURI VS BOA VS ANY OTHER HOT KPOP FEMALE ARTIST ??

WHOSE THE HOTTEST?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2011)

Al-Yasa said:


> soo BEAUTIFUL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gyuri **


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 8, 2011)

Sometimes I think this place needs more boy groups. <.<


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 8, 2011)

maybe you should post more then kat


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 8, 2011)

It's useless if it's only me. And Hus with our Big Bang bias.

But, we'll see...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

> It's useless if it's only me. And Hus with our Big Bang bias.



Most of us like Beast, Big Bang, Suju, DBSK and CN Blue (Me and RA atleast) just as much as any Girl group. Its just that girls have taken over since 09 so there's more to talk about. 



> I'm impressed by the dancing, like really impressed. With that said, to me it seems like there's only 4 guys really singing the song. Where'd the guy with the really girlish voice go? His vocals were damn unique



Sungjong? He does the "Why Why" part in Before the Dawn, but other than that he's not used too much. Idk most of the Infinite members do sing except for Sungyeol who gets zero lines.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2011)

I like CN blue aswell and we can safely say everybody likes Infinite? just no love for 2pm and U-kiss

I really don't get Sungyeol's purpose other than being hilarious lol


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 8, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> hey, suju bias right here



-Hugs-



			
				Ennoea said:
			
		

> Most of us like Beast, Big Bang, Suju, and DBSK (CN Blue for me and RA) just as much as any Girl group. Its just that girls have taken over since 09 so there's more to talk about.


Oh, thanks for telling me, it's good to know.  
Well, there are a lot of things to talk about, concerning boys that is. Though some of them you might not consider relevant. . . they are still entertaining.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

> I really don't get Sungyeol's purpose other than being hilarious lol



He's in the group for people take the piss out of really.



> Well, there are a lot of things to talk about, concerning boys that is. Though some of them you might not consider relevant. . . they are still entertaining.



Depends on what it is, we've discussed Heechul's extra-curricular activities so its not anything is that out there for us


----------



## koguryo (Jan 8, 2011)

New set, just sayin


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice set



Ennoea said:


> He's in the group for people take the piss out of really.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what it is, we've discussed Heechul's extra-curricular activities so its not anything is that out there for us



Lol I bet it's Min


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

> s Sungjong the one with the blonde hair?



Yep.



> Lol I bet it's Min




Poor Min, whoever it is I hope he treats her good.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 8, 2011)

L actually got lines in BTD =o And it wasn't that short either.

But yeah Infinite relies on 4 guys to carry their vocals but at least their dancing is top notch. Compare that to U-Kiss, who has only 2 members carry a bulk of the vocals and their dancing is no where near Infinite's.

also Kog, your set is amazing. Jieun is flawless.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

> ah, in that case he's my bias



He's probably the most well known Infinite member due to his antics and everyone bias in the group.



> But yeah Infinite relies on 4 guys to carry their vocals but at least their dancing is top notch.



Atleast all their members can actually sing or rap quite well. Ukiss have improved somewhat with Shut Up but vocally they're still the weakest boy group.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 8, 2011)

Does anyone else think it looks like Changmin is about to kill someone during their Keep Your Head Down performances?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2011)

FF! still can't tell between Woohyun and Hoya

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adIYJ01DSR8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

My favourite version of the Gee remakes , they are actually good singers

Eno : Woohyun and Sungyeol seem to be the most popular


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 8, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> what antics?
> 
> Infinite antics?
> 
> they did Variety stuff?



They did Bouquet (but almost anyone can appear on that). Did a lot of popular dances like Mirotic.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZrp7w5WVfI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oV082z0G60[/YOUTUBE]
Skip to the 3 min mark.



> Eno : Woohyun and Sungyeol seem to be the most popular



Among fans they're the favourites but outside idk seems like Sungjong is more well known.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh yes this performance was fuckwin! Are they better than Beast? pehaps but i'll give it to Beast because they are never serious and always having fun on stage

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBlHSSZJzOI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

Mirotic was good too:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXvmiuDSRjM[/YOUTUBE]

Listening to Oh Mom by TOP, hmm I guess he can sing, pretty damn good song.


Apparently some of them were inciting a fan war with Shawols, thats like a suicide mission.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2011)

Fighting Shawols?  thank god they stopped even though it would have been nice if the idiotic over obsessed fans ended up killing eachother .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 8, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Fighting Shawols?  thank god they stopped even though it would have been nice if the idiotic over obsessed fans ended up killing eachother .



lol I swear Shawols and ELFs (not the nice ones like some of you guys here, the more hardcore crazy ones) are probably the worst fanbases out there, they stir so much shit up it's not even funny.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Sometimes I think this place needs more boy groups. <.<



atm my favorite groups are Beast, Infinite, and Shinee.  I like Suju but they're just not doing it lately for me.  2pm is a nono, U-kiss i only really know who Dongho is, and I know OF 2am members and I think they're alright.  I've only really known I've done wrong as a song from them though.  

I also like BB and DBSK, but we don't tend to discuss them as groups...



Hustler said:


> Oh yes this performance was fuckwin! Are they better than Beast? pehaps but i'll give it to Beast because they are never serious and always having fun on stage
> 
> [YOUTUBE]snip
> \[/YOUTUBE]



Dongwoo is starting to become an easy bias for me.  He tore up the Gayo performance, and that was badass. 

edit:


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2011)

Wrong idol groups, should have chosen Beast and T-ara.


----------



## Alien (Jan 8, 2011)

IU pimps > Shawols

Come at me bitches.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2011)

^^Yeah, I totally would have loved to see Doojoon and Hyunseung paired up with someone.  

Doojoon is like the nicest fucker ever and Hyunseung has been said to be really shy(?) so it would be interesting.  

Dongwoon and Kikwang would just look pretty and the girls would fall for them

Junhyung I would like to see paired with Hyomin, since he's on and off being my B2st bias and she's my t-ara bias.

Yoseob would be cute with anyone of course


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2011)

WHY ISUBS WHY

WHY MUST YOU ALWAYS FAIL THE NIGHT OF RM RELEASES ;_;


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> WHY ISUBS WHY
> 
> WHY MUST YOU ALWAYS FAIL THE NIGHT OF RM RELEASES ;_;



IKR THE VID IS UP ON THEIR FB BUT NO DOWNLOAD LINKS ;_;

also


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh damn, I see they added 21 & 22 tonight.  Or rather, 21 is available to me now and 22 will be available when I'm working


----------



## koguryo (Jan 9, 2011)

Those middle-aged women


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 9, 2011)

lol talking about Infinite biases, three guesses as to who's mine


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Oh damn, I see they added 21 & 22 tonight.  Or rather, 21 is available to me now and 22 will be available when I'm working



ugh their site is still down for me.

*can't login*

also attempting to download the gayo daejuns but god damn the hd ones are like 3 gb.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2011)

When you don't get it at home, substitute the urges with the worshipping of Jaejoong and his two bitches

I might just buy their Essay album, it looks damn interesting, depends on the songs tho. The beginning was kinda crap and overpriced so I didn't bother.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> lol talking about Infinite biases, three guesses as to who's mine



Daw cute Sunggyu gif. 



Rain's Angel said:


> ugh their site is still down for me.
> 
> *can't login*
> 
> also attempting to download the gayo daejuns but god damn the hd ones are like 3 gb.



3gb isn't that bad if it's high res


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2011)

Wouter : They did "you are my oppa" during their pre debut days .

Infinite's company seems good at spotting talent , Tablo must be running things  .

Anyone else think Doojoon and So Yeon would make a good couple? Everyone likes Junhyung  , is he everyones bias except Noda? 

As to to picking a bias from Infinite I like all of em  , if anyone probably Dongwoo hm


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Daw cute Sunggyu gif.
> 
> 
> 
> 3gb isn't that bad if it's high res



3gb for part one alone lol. Another 3gb for part two. I think it's actually larger than that lol.

My Beast bias keeps changing between Yoseob/Junhyung/Doojoon/Dongwoon =X

Infinite biasess are L and Woohyun.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Infinite biasess are L and Woohyun.



Typical female picks


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2011)

Idk, So Yeon always has a "Don't fuck with me" face, not sure Doojoon could handle her. 

I finally watched Frozen Flower, naked Jihyo took me by surprise.

Hoya has impressed me alot, he's a really good dance, much better than Junho and the other strippers.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't have a Infinite bias cuz I don't know Infinite yet

Beast bias is Yoseob/Doojoon/Hyunseung now

"You give me 4 star, I give you my sister"


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 9, 2011)

I think Junhyung was my bias for a while, tbh it kinda went Yoseob, Hyunseung, Junhyung, KiKwang, and now it's kinda firmly Yoseob


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Typical female picks



Haha. Sunggyu's a close third but I like pretty much all of them evenly.

also you lazy mofo, update mafia.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2011)

Infinite is really a lot like SNSD in structure.  

Looks: Overall not the hottest, but rather charming in their own ways

Skills: All are very in tune with one another, some excel at singing, some at dancing.

Also, both have gay maknaes! 



Rain's Angel said:


> 3gb for part one alone lol. Another 3gb for part two. I think it's actually larger than that lol.



Oh damn haha.  But at the very least to make you feel better at least it's not a TS file that would be like 40 GB for part one. XD  

I would say download it and compress it down but only if you have a good computer


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2011)

It would take me days to download a 4GB file, internet here sucks



> Also, both have gay maknaes!



Yeah Gay for Yonghwa


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It would take me days to download a 4GB file, internet here sucks
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Gay for Yonghwa



:arrrrrrrrrrrrrgh


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Oh damn haha.  But at the very least to make you feel better at least it's not a TS file that would be like 40 GB for part one. XD
> 
> I would say download it and compress it down but only if you have a good computer



I was wrong. It's like 51 parts x 200MB, .tp files D:

*forgot we aren't allowed to direct link to downloads*

no thanks, i'll stick with youtube ;_;

I do have the KBS gayo daejun recorded on TV, having KBS world is <3


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Haha. Sunggyu's a close third but I like pretty much all of them evenly.
> 
> also you lazy mofo, update mafia.



I'm waiting for more actions , I just PM'd them . 

 At Gay maknaes . Funny how Cara mentioned most of the popular boy bands except CN blue , such hatred .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2011)

You're too easy Cara.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm liking it here more by the minute. 



NudeShroom said:


> atm my favorite groups are Beast, Infinite, and Shinee.  I like Suju but they're just not doing it lately for me.  2pm is a nono, U-kiss i only really know who Dongho is, and I know OF 2am members and I think they're alright.  I've only really known I've done wrong as a song from them though.
> 
> I also like BB and DBSK, but we don't tend to discuss them as groups...



I love Beast (if that's not obvious already lol).  Suju needs a great comeback already.
I hate Taec = 2PM = . It sounds a bit off but after the Jay incident they weren't the same. at all. U-kiss Eli's not that bad. 

DBSK, I hear Junsu is really mad at Yunho. Xiah posted Some mysterious tweets or something and they seem to be for the 'leader'.


I have a strong Kikwang and Doojoon bias. Also Junhyung. 
Big Bang has been my favourite group for a long time. Looking forward to 2011 Big Show!
I'm so excited.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2011)

I wonder if that lesbian dating show ended because they chose Eli from Ukiss and Hara for WGM?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2011)

I think I'm one of the rare few that doesn't really care for Big Bang or TVXQ that much. Or Suju/SHINee either lol. I like TVXQ/Big Bang's songs fair enough but not really hardcore.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I wonder if that lesbian dating show ended because they chose Eli from Ukiss and Hara for WGM?



Trying to save one of the last straight guys from U-Kiss huh.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> I think I'm one of the rare few that doesn't really care for Big Bang or TVXQ that much. Or Suju/SHINee either lol. I like TVXQ/Big Bang's songs fair enough but not really hardcore.



I agree with you on TVXQ but what is this blasphemy?? everyone loves Big Bang songs


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I'm waiting for more actions , I just PM'd them .
> 
> At Gay maknaes . Funny how Cara mentioned most of the popular boy bands except CN blue , such hatred .


What kind of name is CN Blue? 


Ennoea said:


> Your too easy Cara.


I can't help it.   Every week that bastard is with her and people think they're real each day. 


Katzuki said:


> I'm liking it here more by the minute.



I think everyone in this thread likes talking, so you gotta give us the topic to start typing away about. xD

I totally can't wait for big bang either.  Earlier I watched Lies and Haru Haru (which was strangely named daily) on demand


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I wonder if that lesbian dating show ended because they chose Eli from Ukiss and Hara for WGM?



LOL, I swear if Hara is on WGM next, I think we can safely say my theory has been correct.   If they give me hush money, I'll make sure to share it with you guys. 



Katzuki said:


> Trying to save one of the last straight guys from U-Kiss huh.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I agree with you on TVXQ but what is this blasphemy?? everyone loves Big Bang songs



I like Lies and Haru Haru but not much of their other songs like Last Farewell =X

I haven't heard a lot, just those you guys recommended.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2011)

I didn't care much for BB and DBSK at first but everyone I know was obsessed so I grew to like them, took me a year and a half tho. Also I take it back, GD/TOP's album has some great songs, Oh Mom and Nightmare easily beat some of their older stuff.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2011)

I thought they dismissed the Hara WGM thing as rumors


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 9, 2011)

Hustler said:


> . . .but what is this *blasphemy*?? everyone loves Big Bang songs



Second that 



			
				NudeShroom said:
			
		

> I think everyone in this thread likes talking, so you gotta give us the topic to start typing away about. xD
> 
> I totally can't wait for big bang either. Earlier I watched Lies and Haru Haru (which was strangely named daily) on demand



Nice! And when I can't think of anything I'll just post random cute videos like this one 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewEpwp_FFaA[/YOUTUBE]


Both songs are awesome <3 I bought 2009's Big Show on DVD last week. I sometimes feel bad for myself. I totally felt jealous when I saw G-D hugging that lucky girl while they sang 'Lady'. One of my fav songs too.  <3


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2011)

RA what did you think of GD's solo album in 09?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh god Shy Boy is like the background music of my mind now.  It's like Gee for me now, I don't even know it's playing in my head until it's silent. >___>



Hustler said:


> I thought they dismissed the Hara WGM thing as rumors



Specifically Hara? D:



Katzuki said:


> Nice! And when I can't think of anything I'll just post random cute videos like this one
> 
> [YOUTUBE]snipsnip[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Both songs are awesome <3 I bought 2009's Big Show on DVD last week. I sometimes feel bad for myself. I totally felt jealous when I saw G-D hugging that lucky girl while they sang 'Lady'. One of my fav songs too.  <3



omg puppy + yoseob 

I don't care if it's male or female idols, anything plus an animal is adorable


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 9, 2011)

lol I remember not liking Beast during their Bad Girl days cuz they reminded of like short asian Backstreet Boys.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 9, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> omg puppy + yoseob
> 
> I don't care if it's male or female idols, anything plus an animal is adorable



You gotta love the 'Bang!' part. 

Also, bed get. I'm so sleepy = o = Talk to you guys later~~


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2011)

> I thought they dismissed the Hara WGM thing as rumors



It probably is since Kara don't have time, but they've wanted a Shinee or Kara couple on WGM for a while. Kwon and Gain leave next week and they don't have enough filmed from Goguma and Cheestoria to fill it up for longer than a week or two, expect a couple soon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2011)

Hmm, I doubt SM would give away one of Shinee atm with Shin Se Kyung + Dinoman dating right now

night katzu


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> RA what did you think of GD's solo album in 09?



Actually never heard the songs on it except for Heartbreaker =X


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Specifically Hara? D:



Yup can't remember where I read it though


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Yup can't remember where I read it though



ahh.  well enno is probably right considering Kara is cross promoting in Japan.  Though they're probably on break now and I hope it at least lasts longer than SNSDs. 

though DSP isn't that cruel a company so I doubt they'll put her in the conversion therapy.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It probably is since Kara don't have time, but they've wanted a Shinee or Kara couple on WGM for a while. Kwon and Gain leave next week and they don't have enough filmed from Goguma and Cheestoria to fill it up for longer than a week or two, expect a couple soon.



they have enough of CHeestoria. They're still at the Thailand eps which was filmed in like October or something. I can't remb what's left, I heard rumors of a 2pm/f(x) party in their house or something.


*Spoiler*: _cara might die reading this_ 



there's rumors that Yongseo did their wedding shoot in December so that'll be after the Busan visit or something




I hope they just stick with two atm. If they do get any, I hope it's from one of the more underrated groups like Secret/Infinite/Sistar.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2011)

If they're replacing Adams couple , they'll be going for someone funny . 

Hope it doesn't end up like Taeyeon's


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> ahh.  well enno is probably right considering Kara is cross promoting in Japan.  Though they're probably on break now and I hope it at least lasts longer than SNSDs.
> 
> though DSP isn't that cruel a company so I doubt they'll put her in the conversion therapy.



Kara's actually filming their drama atm, not really a break.

the WGM PD/MBC guy or whoever said the list was false.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2011)

You know I bet we're gonna have a T-ara member on WGM

I'd totally love it and hate it at the same time if it's Hyomin



> Kara's actually filming their drama atm, not really a break.
> 
> the WGM PD/MBC guy or whoever said the list was false.



damn, Karas getting pushed to their limits as well.

and yeah the list was definitely all fabricated, but like Enno said they might be pushing as hard as they can for Shinee/Kara


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2011)

It won't be T-ara since they are already doing Hello baby . 

Gary x Jihyo please 

Kara makes me proud , they really work their ass off unlike 2pm who try to crack Japan with their bodies .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't think they're gonna ask anyone from SM tho, they've already got Seobb and Victoria on.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2011)

lol we're all pretty much stumped about who will be the new couple. 


and lol Gary x Jihyo would make me actually want to watch the show.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2011)

Hm I wouldn't mind Rainbow 

Secret or Hyorin would be awesome


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 9, 2011)

Thats mah Jing~


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2011)

> Actually never heard the songs on it except for Heartbreaker =X



Do listen to GD's album, it really was as good as the hype. My favourite track off it:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_k0GsfWrNh0[/YOUTUBE]

They're gonna have to add a couple. The Busan trip with the Goguma was filmed late Nov, and with both their schedules they don't have time to record the Banmal song, let alone more eps so a new couple sounds about right.

MBC will go for a more well known idol groups since people don't really care other wise. Who's hot right now?

Oh shit not IU, please not IU.



> Kara makes me proud , they really work their ass off unlike 2pm who try to crack Japan with their bodies



They're making a huge effort unlike 2PM who went there for a week and claimed they broke Japan


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2011)

They don't go for anyone underage so IU's probs gonna be stayed away from + her schedule can't fit WGM in looking at it atm.

Hopefully someone from Secret/Sistar/Rainbow for the girls. Guy options are kinda low though with both SHINee and Beast starting Jap promos this year.

anyone um looking forward to Teen Top's comeback (13th, MBLAQ's album is out on Monday)? No offense to them but I always kinda felt they lost out to Infinite since they debuted around the same time but couldn't really match up.

checking out butterfly nao.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2011)

Eric is on their single (I think) so that is somewhat interesting but otherwise nope. I hope that pic of them in the wigs isn't what their MV will be like, its worse than what DSP did to Rainbow with A.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Jan 9, 2011)

Funny moment in RM today.  Jaesuk, Lizzy, and Gwangsu were riding the elevator and when the door opened Haha and Gary were waiting for them.  So Lizzy and Jaesuk pushed Gwangsu out as a sacrifice and closed the elevator door.  This is one of those instances where it's funnier to see something than it is talking about it.

Edit: 

Edit2: The news is old


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2011)

Lizzy has been disappointing me in RM, she never stands out and always fades to the background. girl needs to step it up.

^kog, is he teaching you? =o that'd be pretty awesome


----------



## koguryo (Jan 9, 2011)

No he's not teaching me.  I'm only going there to learn Korean.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 9, 2011)

hey guys, anyone have a site where I can watch Invincible Youth with english subs? I've seen a couple episodes with english subs on youtube but no one has all the episodes complete and youtube won't let me watch all of them because of my country or some bullshit.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2011)

Jesus Date said:


> hey guys, anyone have a site where I can watch Invincible Youth with english subs? I've seen a couple episodes with english subs on youtube but no one has all the episodes complete and youtube won't let me watch all of them because of my country or some bullshit.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2011)

Don't mean to sound like a Korean but how much weight has Miryo put on? lol


----------



## Alien (Jan 9, 2011)

Miryo used to be really skinny (iirc)


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2011)

IU got beat on Inki by GTop, Alien be mad


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2011)

RM21 Jihyo is so awkward with Jaedong


----------



## Alien (Jan 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> IU got beat on Inki by GTop, *Alien be mad*


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_k0GsfWrNh0[/YOUTUBE]



pek     .


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2011)

Jaedong is such a badass.  Telling everyone their phrases once they lost. 

edit: Yay, just donated 5 bucks to iSubs!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> IU got beat on Inki by GTop, Alien be mad



She didn't get beat, she maxed her wins already lol.

@nude ahaha that 9:1 was so lulz.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2011)

Lol that entire scene became CHAOS

Jaedong is too smart, they should have never given such a difficult challenge.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2011)

> She didn't get beat, she maxed her wins already lol.



Yeah but Alien didn't know that Can anyone beat Korea's little Ho at this point?


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 9, 2011)

dunno if you guys have seen this subbed
Night Star with SNSD
The Blair Witch Project - 4/4


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2011)

^omg I've been wanting to see that if that's what i think it is 

Also watch ep22 of RM because I just donated earlier, Siwon is adorable as hell


----------



## Alien (Jan 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah but Alien didn't know that Can anyone beat Korea's little Ho at this point?



We'll see next week, i'd be very surprised if she wins Music bank again. Someone winning it 4 times in a row doesn't happen a lot.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2011)

Gary and Jihyo at it again

Poor Jaesuk got the worst task.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2011)

lol YET Kwang Su still manages to fail.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2011)

Alien said:


> We'll see next week, i'd be very surprised if she wins Music bank again. Someone winning it 4 times in a row doesn't happen a lot.



Pretty sure Homin will win, she barely beat out GDTOP on Friday.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2011)

Gwang soo looked so pathetic when he lost

Im surprised she's still winning. GTOP sales were pretty high, they probably lost on something like broadcasting points which really is just ridiculous.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2011)

mblaq's debuting in japan in may, wtf is everyone going to japan?

^ meh, it's kinda YG's fault anyway, he's not allowing them to perform on KBS atm.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2011)

MBLAQ IS GOING TO JAPAN?

They just ACTUALLY got a good Korean song. >_>


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2011)

> mblaq's debuting in japan in may, wtf is everyone going to japan?



To make a quick buck and kill the Hallyu wave



> MBLAQ IS GOING TO JAPAN?



They're doing proper promotions, doesn't seem like they can speak Japanese so idk how well it'll go down. 9Muses are going aswell and well they have nothing.

YG is being really moronic with the KBS thing and I have a feeling Secret won't get their deserved win for Shy Boy.

Jaesuk and his childish anticsXD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2011)

Secret probs won't nab a win again (except on MNet), Homin are gonna win like three weeks in a row due to album hoarding then Big Bang start winning.

Wish they really could win one of those music shows though.

I think Japan won't really care for the boy groups going over. They have Arashi and it took a long time for Tohoshinki to get popular.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2011)

MBLAQ are too ordinary to get much attention. 

With SM's digital record idk maybe Secret could sneak in a win. Imo the song will probably be charting for a while unlike KYHD, but with Seungri and BB coming back soon I guess its not very likely.

The whole cast of RM just lost their minds

Where are you trying to hide Gwang soo?


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 9, 2011)

MBLAQ started ok for me. 'Oh yeah' wasn't bad at all.
I don't know what happened to them later cause I haven't liked their songs in the same way.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2011)

Mblaq- Stay:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7e5ifaM8No&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Not bad but I prefer Cry.

Proof that there are Androids living among us mere humans:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUYOJd9P6J8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
That is easily some of the most impressive dancing in sync I've seen in Kpop.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, Yoona does have a talent.  She just did as good a voice over as Seohyun does in Night Star. >_>


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Proof that there are Androids living among us mere humans:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUYOJd9P6J8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> That is easily some of the most impressive dancing in sync I've seen in Kpop.



This is just awesome. I'm always looking forward to watching group's dance practices and I agree with you, their sync rate is amazing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2011)

No wonder their name is Infinite.  All they need to be is plugged in each night.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 9, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> No wonder their name is Infinite.  All they need to be is plugged in each night.



I turned that into a massive Yaoi scene


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh god you took what I said with a WHOLE different meaning then 

lol Night Star was cute, but barely any Seohyun in it.  Though I guess that's fair since she gets a lot of attention otherwise lately


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 9, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Oh god you took what I said with a WHOLE different meaning then



Yes, I suppose I did. 

 . . . and it was brilliant.   /perv


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 9, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Oh god you took what I said with a WHOLE different meaning then
> 
> lol Night Star was cute, but barely any Seohyun in it.  Though I guess that's fair since she gets a lot of attention otherwise lately



I feel SM's trying to make Seohyun their image girl. But idk, that's strictly imo. She's gotten so much attention in 2010 and she's the first girl with stuff out in 2011.

and lol Katz. Your mind is dirty <3 

also I hate whatever MBLAQ is wearing for their album photos or whatever. Infinite is outta this world <3


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 9, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> and lol Katz. Your mind is dirty <3
> 
> also I hate whatever MBLAQ is wearing for their album photos or whatever.



Huhuhu, It is  I have a feeling you and I might have the same yaoish ideas.

MBLAQ . . remember the power ranger suits they wore for 'Y'? I really hated those. . .


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2011)

They're trying really hard to make mblaq interesting.  It just doesn't really work...

I don't wanna discredit them though or anything.  It is pretty cool that Joon has a degree in dance I believe, and that Mir grew up on a farm. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2011)

If Mblaq want to become relevant the only avenue left is the Electro pop route T-ara style. Its about the only niche thats not covered in Boy group world.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 10, 2011)

Cara, dear, you're forgetting Joon's abs. They must have some amazing credit.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 10, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> MBLAQ . . remember the power ranger suits they wore for 'Y'? I really hated those. . .



Oh god, I only recently forgot about those 

tbh I like Cry, but how come they haven't been on music shows?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2011)

They're not promoting till this week I guess.

I kinda liked Y even though to this day I don't what the hell that chorus is about. And yeah they need to burn those pants.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Cara, dear, you're forgetting Joon's abs. They must have some amazing credit.





Well that comes with someone who has studied dance for four years.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2011)

Lets not forget that he's a Hollywood star whose english skills will train many young Korean women.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 10, 2011)

omg I just checked out that Infinite video. They've moved up so fast up my boyband list with their comeback it's not even funny.

edit: @ Enno


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 10, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> Oh god, I only recently forgot about those



 NEVER FORGET 



			
				Ennoea said:
			
		

> I kinda liked Y even though to this day I don't what the hell that chorus is about. And yeah they need to burn those pants.


The video and song are not bad. But agh, that outfit should'nt have been made, at all. 



			
				NudeShroom said:
			
		

> Well that comes with someone who has studied dance for four years.



Now I know why love dancers 





Bed get. School starts tomorrow. =_=


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lets not forget that he's a Hollywood star whose english skills will train many young Korean women.





I can't wait till a full sub comes out so i can see if someone translated seohyun's "relationship" talk differently


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2011)

Speaking of Seobbs lover, CNBlues full album will be released on 23 February.

This is me right now:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

i'm gonna go to bed too and cry about what you just insinuated


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2011)

Im off to dream land too, also I finally had a Kpop dream again after the one with Kyu and the sandwhich. It was me and Sunny and we were cooking and she says the words from the Cooking Cooking MV:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u05nmnHPq5A[/YOUTUBE] 
Im still wondering why I had such a strange dream...


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 10, 2011)

lmao I think that's my friends birthday...


.... she says she prefers FTI.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

Do you wish someone in your life could cook, Enno? 

and i jsut realized i have a long list of idols that have appeared in my dreams. 

Sunny
Tiffany
Seohyun
Hyoyeon
Hyomin
Eunjung
Boram
Qri
Changmin
Jinwoon
Seulong
Jo Kwon
Sunhwa

and a cameo from Yoo Jae Suk.

Man I wonder why I dream so much.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2011)

> .... she says she prefers FTI.



FTI aren't bad, just not as good.



> Do you wish someone in your life could cook, Enno?



Im not a bad cook at all, and I can follow instructions well but basically all men want someone to cook for them in the end

You dreamt about Changmin


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> FTI aren't bad, just not as good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I don't think I've said it in the thread, but Changmin looks like a super nice guy to me 

lol i was gonna say maybe sunny saying the *cutsey cooking!cooking! phrase* meant that you had someone around who can't cook like your mom/sister/girlfriend xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2011)

> Yeah I don't think I've said it in the thread, but Changmin looks like a super nice guy to me



He's a nice but slightly creepy guy



> lol i was gonna say maybe sunny saying the *cutsey cooking!cooking! phrase* meant that you had someone around who can't cook like your mom/sister/girlfriend xD



The thing is I don't like aegyo all that much so it was strange, maybe subconsciously I love aegyo, I'm gonna go read some Freud and try to work it out

Noda I love your ava.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 10, 2011)

The only idols I remember dreaming about are Hyosung, IU, Gain(cameo), Seungri(cameo), and I think remember dreaming about an SNSD member one time but I'm not so sure.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The thing is I don't like aegyo all that much so it was strange, maybe subconsciously I love aegyo, I'm gonna go read some Freud and try to work it out
> 
> Noda I love your ava.







koguryo said:


> The only idols I remember dreaming about are Hyosung, IU, Gain(cameo), Seungri(cameo), and I think remember dreaming about an SNSD member one time but I'm not so sure.



ahhh

in my dreams they always appear in groups, so it's a few dreams in which a bunch of idosl are clumped together


----------



## koguryo (Jan 10, 2011)

Do the idols speak English in your dreams or Korean?  Also IU was whore level in my dream, I blame this thread.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

The only ones I spoke to who spoke back were Hyomin, Sunhwa, and Sunny, which all three spoke English

However Jaesuk only knew Korean. XD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djzdOtqK2YU[/YOUTUBE]

dying of cuteness atm


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 10, 2011)

I need to check here more, I wasn't aware Amber has returned to f(x) 

Very happy though


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 10, 2011)

lol DSP


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok, guys, time to split this. I'm truly sorry I have to do this.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 10, 2011)

What is the problem Jove?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got to split the thread into 10,000 post parts. I hate having to do this.

But either I do this or mbxx just deletes everything.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 10, 2011)

It's ok Jove. As long as our love for the music stays, then nothing changes.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 10, 2011)

is it apply for every thread?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah. From now on, now thread will go past 10,000 posts. It's basically destroying the FC's.

Oh, and we'll have to figure out how the next thread will be made. When you guys get close, I can just copy Nudey's posts into a new thread, I guess...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright, it's done. This is your new home. I'll get back to you guys in a little bit with links to the old threads.

Regular mods can only move posts 400 at a time. so God DAMN this is fucking monotonous.

Edit: Ok, the OP contains links to the first two parts of this thread.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 10, 2011)

ok Thanks Jove ^^

lol look at the Views now... keke


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 10, 2011)

ok so...im loving this song..cant wait for the single from SweetPotato

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBdzs8eBQ1I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

Time to resubscribe.  I hope everyone can find their way back to this thread fine XD


----------



## Alien (Jan 10, 2011)

Done             .


----------



## Hustler (Jan 10, 2011)

Damn Mbxx 



Ennoea said:


> Mblaq- Stay:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7e5ifaM8No&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Not bad but I prefer Cry.
> 
> ...



Fucking amazing!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2011)

All our kidnapping talks are gone, I feel sad

Aren't DSP rushing it a bit with their new group?

Oh and Ichi Kara will make a comeback in Japan in March.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> All our kidnapping talks are gone, I feel sad
> 
> Aren't DSP rushing it a bit with their new group?
> 
> Oh and Ichi Kara will make a comeback in Japan in March.



=o yay! I love their Jap releases so far.

isn't 2ne1 doing their Jap debut then too? no offense but I don't see them making it big there. 4minute has a similar style but they failed to break into Japan at all.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 10, 2011)

For some strange reason I think 2ne1 will do well in Japan , hmm .

No offence to 4minute but they're nowhere near the league of 2ne1 except in maybe dancing .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 10, 2011)

Hustler said:


> For some strange reason I think 2ne1 will do well in Japan , hmm .
> 
> No offence to 4minute but they're nowhere near the league of 2ne1 except in maybe dancing .



idk I always feel they have a more American style?

yeah 4minute aren't near 2ne1's league.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 10, 2011)

Asians love western style , I think that's why 2ne1 will do well there . Their style of music is really appealing , more Bom and less auto tune would do them great favours .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2011)

2NE1 aren't exactly mainstream Jpop material but there's a market there for 2NE1 to be really popular actually. I hope they do well, and atleast CL is fluent in Japanese.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> 2NE1 aren't exactly mainstream Jpop material but there's a market there for 2NE1 to be really popular actually. I hope they do well, and atleast CL is fluent in Japanese.



I hope they don't half-ass it like Big Bang.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2011)

> I hope they don't half-ass it like Big Bang.



Honestly they seemed so disinterested they shouldn't have even bothered.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 10, 2011)

eee who has a better pic for this?


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 10, 2011)

/subscribes.

Now I can continue stalking you guys <3


----------



## Alien (Jan 10, 2011)

Nation’s Little Sister IU has been chosen as the next chicken advertisement model.

Mexicana Chicken has revealed that IU will begin shooting for the new ads on the upcoming 12th.

Recent chicken models include popular idols such as SHINee, SNSD, KARA, and BEAST. In the case of Mexicana Chicken, the group SHINee was the spokesmodel for last year.

IU was chosen as the spokesmodel this time around, because her appeal extends to all age groups, whether male or female, young or old.

A representative from Mexicana revealed, “IU was selected because we believe her image as the Nation’s Little Sister went well with Mexicana’s image as the Nation’s Chicken” and “in 2011, we plan to hold various events together with IU.”

In the meantime, IU continues to top the charts with her single ‘Good Day’ while the public remains afflicted with ‘IU Syndrome.’


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 10, 2011)

ah well, does this mean there is no more documentation of how this used to be a k-hip hop thread? I really wanted to know how the thread evolved so heavily into kpop.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 10, 2011)

The Blair Witch Project - 4/4

OMG this had me so excited for a few seconds. Then I clicked on the preview and burst out laughing.


The SuJu stuff actually seems legit though....


----------



## Alien (Jan 10, 2011)

Interesting 



> Big Bang’s Seungri will make his comeback through a duet with IU.
> 
> Seungri will release his first mini-album ‘VVIP’ and commence his solo activities on Jan. 20th.
> 
> In this album, the duet he sings with IU has been written and composed by him personally, and is called ‘I Know.’


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 10, 2011)

The Blair Witch Project - 4/4
The Blair Witch Project - 4/4

omg there's more, Jungwoo and friends


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2011)

> ah well, does this mean there is no more documentation of how this used to be a k-hip hop thread? I really wanted to know how the thread evolved so heavily into kpop.



Sasori tried to keep the hip hop talk alive and it worked until Cara came, then there was chaos. Underage girls everywhere, pop music galore full of legs and asses. Many tried to keep the hip hop alive but could not resist the urge to talk about Kpop and once Kpop was allowed here this thread basically grew to what it is now. And Noda if you do go back enough theres a ton of lulzy talks about Donghae and his angelic-ness.

Jung Woo and friends, wth.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 10, 2011)

Looking forward to Seungri's solo album <3


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2011)

GD I don't know who told you that looks hip, but I'd say he's your enemy. Burn it.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 10, 2011)

dude the second thread starts in July of 2010. This thread grew fast


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2011)

That would be due to Tendou, he really made the thread active compared to before. And alot more people joined the thread during the summer.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Sasori tried to keep the hip hop talk alive and it worked until Cara came, then there was chaos. Underage girls everywhere, pop music galore full of legs and asses. Many tried to keep the hip hop alive but could not resist the urge to talk about Kpop and once Kpop was allowed here this thread basically grew to what it is now. And Noda if you do go back enough theres a ton of lulzy talks about Donghae and his angelic-ness.
> 
> Jung Woo and friends, wth.



Pretty much.  The moment I was unbanned I came in here and spotted Kimi and Enno discussing kpop in small increments, then I came and exploded in talking about all that was unknown to me. 

However it would be nice if Sasori was more active, cause I'm sure you would enjoy having someone to talk to about the music that isn't kpop. xD


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2011)

I remember you used to be quite hesitant at first, but then someone posted Seohyun and all we saw was a bright light shine out of our laptops as you posted about 1000 posts discussing why Seobb was perfect


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 10, 2011)

LMAO I think my first post was in Feb of 2010. Those were the days, when I thought kpop was all sunshine and rainbows, Super Junior were perfect beings sent to earth from God and Korea could do no possible wrong


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 10, 2011)

spam Vic ...f(x)
xD

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I remember you used to be quite hesitant at first, but then someone posted Seohyun and all we saw was a bright light shine out of our laptops as you posted about 1000 posts discussing why Seobb was perfect





Oh god my first post was about 2pm.   Though in my defense, it was in Aug 2009, a month before they lost Jaebum and become horribly emo. 



Noda. B said:


> LMAO I think my first post was in Feb of 2010. Those were the days, when I thought kpop was all sunshine and rainbows, Super Junior were perfect beings sent to earth from God and Korea could do no possible wrong



Kpop being sunshine & rainbows. 

I mean, I can see if we were talking about individual idols...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2011)

This is why im glad Seobb got Yonghwa. Normally when stuff like this happens its so cheesy and the MC's just eat it up. Yonghwa takes your Kodak moments and trolls them.

Well to Korea's defence, Kpop has actually gotten better in terms of idol treatment since then.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> This is why im glad Seobb got Yonghwa. Normally when stuff like this happens its so cheesy and the MC's just eat it up. Yonghwa takes your Kodak moments and trolls them.



This is also the only reason I haven't chosen to kill him. 

I think they're good friends by now, at least Seohyun knows what it's like to actually KNOW a boy...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2011)

> This is also the only reason I haven't chosen to kill him.



I can just imagine Cara on top of a building with a potato gun doing a Phone booth to Yonghwa. 

Finally watched Glee, two Asians on the show and they decide to couple them up. Well atleast Mike Chang finally got his first line. Also that girl was Charice wasn't it?



> Oh god my first post was about 2pm



We all loved 2PM like crazy back then, shame they're such retards now


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

Yep, that was Charice. 

Also, ssf has released the first half of Night Star.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2011)

She kinda out sang Rachel. 



> Also, ssf has released the first half of Night Star.



Need to still watch it. Will watch RM first.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 10, 2011)

I always liked Jay the best. Then Khun . . . And I really fancy their 10 out of 10 video.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 10, 2011)

> Whaaaaaaaaat did I hear 2pm ALBUM!?
> 
> More Chansung love plox.
> 
> edit: Oh, sorry for random intrusion. I'm just starting to realize that this is probably for all K-related music >_>



what I can only assume to be your first post in this thread, and the one that started it all


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes that's my first. 

Before I started to spam to the 4000ish i've probably posted altogether


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r_rjlPKCCg[/YOUTUBE]
Skipping game with Siwon/Yonghwa/Taec at 4:00. Taec not acting like a fool for once and look at him holding hands so tightly

The yoda stuff is so random but then theres a dog trying to skipXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

@ Yonghwa fail at turning XD


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwxqFBTReX4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
It just got more random, and Taec sucks at skipping.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

I know I already started watching it 

 @ the fanservice, Katzuki will love it 

edit; watching the first snsd night star, it's funny how eunhyuk appears to have a little fuzz

and i thought Shindong and GO were the only people in kpop who could actually grow facial hair


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwxqFBTReX4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



 Siwon bby is there, gee. I love how he's always so manly. Unlike many others out there*coughakakevingcough*  TAEC FFFFFFFFFFFFFF.
Is it true? the million antis Yonghwa thing? xD



			
				NudeShroom said:
			
		

> the fanservice, Katzuki will love it



Wise words.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

A million Yonghwa Antis?

I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 10, 2011)

Huhuhu... I bet you don't. 

If they ever make Kikwang participate in WGM my hate towards it will increase by 200% if that's even possible. FFFFFFF.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2011)

> Is it true? the million antis Yonghwa thing? xD



I don't think that's true.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I don't think that's true.



Oh, I see.

Well, I bet they do get Antis with WGM, just not that many. Even less from a drama. 

Just like the rumors about the new pairings. The one where Yoseob had to actually speak up for the girl  /can't remember her name....


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 10, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Huhuhu... I bet you don't.
> 
> If they ever make Kikwang participate in WGM my hate towards it will increase by 200% if that's even possible. FFFFFFF.



lol don't you mean Doojoon, Kikwang, G-D, Kim Bum, Honda Kiku (?)


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

Lol sometimes I feel like I'm the only one who was really made super upset by WGM pairing her up.  Seohyun really didn't even get popular till after she was on it, and now we got a whole bunch of fans running around.  I doubt any antis were really created by it.

I'm happy to say I've been her fan/crazedlezstalker since about March/April 09


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 10, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> lol don't you mean Doojoon, Kikwang, G-D, Kim Bum, Honda Kiku (?)



Honda Kiku is from Hetalia aka anime so he's safe. 

But yeah, anyone else on the list + WGM? .. =


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2011)

WGM has helped CNBlue and SNSD gain a ton of girl fans, most Gogumas are non K Pop fans for instance. If anything most of the Antis come from Male sones and female Boice, its kinda sad. Out of the WGM pairings the only ones that have garnered antis are Vic and Yong, Khun and Seobb however are treated as Gods.

Cara do you know what they call Yonghwa antis? Hamburgers



> Lol sometimes I feel like I'm the only one who was really made super upset by WGM pairing her up.



Male Sones hate it too, and Boice absolutely loathe WGM.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

i wonder how many girls who watch wgm are one day going to be in relationships and realize it was nothing like it was on tv 



replace porn and disney movies with wgm and the guys phrase with plastic android


----------



## koguryo (Jan 10, 2011)

Had my Korean midterm today, don't know how I did.  I think I aced the grammar but failed at the vocab.

We should start our own Entertainment company.  We'll be the company with the fair contracts and no controversies.  The only controversy will be the name of the company.

FUCK U Entertainment
(Funky Urban Something Something Ultimate Entertainment)

Oh and the other controversial thing will be our group called "Jailbait," it's a graduating group where as soon as a member turns 18 they're out but each girl will be heavily trained in singing and dancing so when they turn 18 they can either start to form a new group with the grown-up members or become actresses.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

Funky Urban Cool Kids Ultimate Entertainment


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2011)

That sounds like a good plan Kog. For us to have a successful group Jailbait members would probably have to debut around 12 or 13, that's like evil


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2011)

yeah, and we have to recruit them at 5 so we can beat language skills into their heads

then we'll teach them advanced dancing and singing that we will never put to use in their performances/songs, because we'll heavily autotune everything and their dances will be heavily choreographed to remove any inches of talent


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2011)

oh god i must double post to say that shin dong yup is seriously fucking hilarious


----------



## Hustler (Jan 11, 2011)

Nostalgia day?? thanks for being wonderful ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and guiding me to the cup of poison glory which is K-pop .

Nudes 1st post


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2011)

Cara don't forget the frilly cute outfits to make the girls go "awww" and the guys go "awww YEAH". Then we will debut them in Japan after two weeks.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 11, 2011)

So I was at the net cafe yesterday and I found an Asian magazine (I had no idea it was Korean) . I was flipping it around and I found Ga-in's picture next to a skin treatment (acne) ad I was like wtf, couldn't read it though 

Then I found pics of Afterschool and Vic so I was happy  . None of my friends believed me when I said I know who they are


----------



## koguryo (Jan 11, 2011)

All of "Jailbait" is gonna be bilingual in Korean and one other language.  They're gonna start just language training at a young age and when they hit 10, that's when the idol training comes in.  Each member is gonna be on a different variety show, and every variety show.  We shall take over the entertainment industry with this venture.  There's also gonna be a boy group but I have to think of a concept first, maybe pick up 5 good-looking gay guys and bam you got your fanbase where girls can pair any guy up......wait never mind, that didn't really work for U-Kiss


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2011)

OH MY GOD GUYS

YOU HAVE TO WATCH SNSD NIGHT STAR AND GO TO THE PART WHERE SOOYOUNG IMITATES SEOHYUN

SDH;FUSAHOFD;A' I SERIOUSLY HURT FROM LAUGHING


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2011)

oh god yoona

MCs: Why does Seohyun take so long to shower?
Yoona: Because she only uses one hand.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 11, 2011)

well we can still round up some good looking gay guys anyways, just for the heck of it 


Anyways, it's probably the bisexuals where it's at. You can pair them up with each other for teh uhltimate hawtness but still leave some room for the fangirls to fantasize.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2011)

oh my god night star was pretty hilarious in the last 20 minutes.  totally worth staying up late even though i have work tomorrow. xD

also we must add to our to-do list: round up gay guys for company and noda


----------



## koguryo (Jan 11, 2011)

Is he trolling?


----------



## Kagawa (Jan 11, 2011)

you looking for infinity challenge?


----------



## Kagawa (Jan 11, 2011)

Is he trolling?

Running man and family outing there, you can download or watch the stream links. Have to register


----------



## Alien (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice IU interview 
*Spoiler*: __ 






These day, the entire nation of Korea has fallen for this girl?s charms. With her surprising maturity and the familiarity of a high schooler, singer IU (real name Lee Ji Eun) is receiving much love. Her title track ?Good Day? has been at the #1 position for a month across all on/offline music charts, and through the drama ?Dream High?, she?s made her debut as an actor. A rising ?bluechip? in the world of advertising, she is establishing herself just as her newly coined nickname, ?hottest trend.?

You?ve been named the new ?Nation?s Little Sister?, and so have you fully realized that you?re the ?hottest trend??

It?s a really burdensome and undeserving title.

2 years after your debut, you?ve had a sudden rise in fame, and so what do you consider to be the secret behind this?

I?m bewildered. Honestly, both my company and I never once imagined that I could become this popular. First of all, ?Good Day? was a great song, and I got lucky. Because I?m not extraordinarily pretty or gifted, I think that makes me more likable.

We bet you?ve been hearing how great you are at singing since you were young.

Not at all. There?s no one in my family who actually sings. Whenever I sang, my family told me that I was being too loud, that I needed to be quiet. I wonder if having such a family made more of an incentive to work harder at singing. It was a bit different at school, and either in class or during school functions, I would get up in front of the crowd and sing. That?s when I thought I was born to be on stage. (Laughs)

From being a studious middle schooler to suddenly becoming a singer, did your parents ever disapprove?

In particular, my mom greatly disapproved. She told me that if I really wanted to do so, I should become an entertainer after I finished college. But my dad was opposite, saying that if I wanted to do something, I had to follow through. After that, I would go to karaoke rooms by myself and practice. Sometimes I would go karaoke with my dad, and I would sing songs by Lee Moon Sae and Choi Baek Ho, who were way before my time.

When you reflect back on the past videos of your unsuccessful auditions that have recently surfaced on the internet??

As anyone who watched would know, I had no individuality and my vocal skills were very lacking. But I had the belief and conviction that one day I?d become a singer. If I had passed my auditions back then, I probably would?ve become a girl group member. (Laughs)

Since your 2008 debut, it?s not that just now you?re receiving this kind of love and support, right?

That?s correct. At first my name was ?Ji Heun?, but the response wasn?t great so it was changed to ?IU?, meaning ?you and I?. (After many tries) I passed an audition, but I considered a debut something for the far-off future. Debuting after only 10 months of training, I felt extremely sorry on behalf of the other unnies who had been company trainees for far longer than me.

We can?t possibly not discuss the ?3-level octave? (without pause, singing three notes in a row with the next one higher than the one before). You recorded ?Good Day? successfully in only two tries?

Since it?s a make-or-break kind of performance, I was honestly terrified at first. I can pause during recordings, but on stage, I get nervous and out of breath and there?s a rhythm to follow, and so singing live can be very difficult. When you first record, if you rest your voice for too long, it can be hard to recover, so my only thought was to finish the recording as quick as possible.

You could?ve succeeded with your mature voice alone, so what the reasons for getting into variety shows and dramas?

First off, in order to get myself out there, I joined the cast of SBS ?Heroes.? I thought I didn?t deserve the position, since I was cast along with some very popular idols. At that time, I was in no position to pick and choose my offers. Along the same lines, I made the decision to join the KBS drama ?Dream High.?

You?ve already started out with a bold image as a ?sushi girl? in ?Dream High,? so are you satisfied with your debut acting performance?

I thought it would help my singing career, and so even before I became a singer, I attended acting classes. The role of Pil Sook requires more singing than acting, so I thought I could best portray my own self through her character. And like me, she wants to become a singer but has a complex when it comes to her looks?

Since you bring up the topic of complexes, there are rumors of plastic surgery going around. Also, ?IU?s Make-up Tips? has become quite popular?.

If I remained just a student, I don?t think I would?ve developed any sort of complex, but being surrounded by so many beautiful celebrities makes things different. *Because my mom opposed of it, I did not undergo plastic surgery. My company didn?t offer either. (Laughs)* I fortunately met a very talented makeup artist. The space between my eyes is very wide, but she puts on my eyeliner in a way that complements my face well.

You seem to have chosen so many ?ideal types.? Are there many male celebrities who?ve asked to date you?

I?ve never once received any such proposal. I even asked my closest friends Ji Yeon (from T-ara) and Luna (from f(x)), ?Why hasn?t there been a single person who?s asked for my number?? I debuted at such a young age, and being a soloist, there are even less opportunities. Though I don?t think much about it these days because I?m so busy, I prefer men who have ?nice guy? written on their face.

You?ve delayed applying for college. Do you have any regrets?

Because I enjoy singing more than studying, I have no regrets. When I turn 23, I want to study at my own will and go to college. I would also like to study music abroad.

Do you ever fear that all this popularity will fade?

Honestly, because I accomplish so much this past year, I was afraid of 2010 coming to pass. The ?hottest trend? will eventually come to change. But because I?ve already had an album that flopped, I could never get too comfortable with the fame I have now. I want to quickly find my own true colors and just like my seniors Lee Sora and Lee Eun Mi, I want to be recognized as a female solo singer.


Teenagers face many contradictions these days. Though IU is grateful, to the point of tears, for her supportive fans, she is aware that the title of ?Young High School Singer? will be a difficult one to overcome. Not only a great singer, IU wants to become a smart singer who is great at music. She truly has the potential to do so.




I bolded a part that i like.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 11, 2011)

I love SNSD omg

gtfo

Jessica <3


----------



## Alien (Jan 11, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> i dunno why she calls herself ugly
> 
> she's absolutely stunning



She often sounds very insecure about herself. Must be her age i guess. We often forget that she's only 17.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh so this thread was already pruned?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 11, 2011)

oh. try being more relevant in korea first.



still, first day sales or orders aren't as important I feel. it's whether the momentum of sales can continue.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 11, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> no im looking for variety shows with infinite in them
> 
> where do I even watch variety shows with subs? I see you guys mentioning that shit all the time



You are my oppa

Bouquet

They were on something else aswell , I'll vm ya if I remember


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2011)

Lol foreigners love Donghae.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 11, 2011)

Lol it's like they only know Super Junior


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2011)

It's probably Elfs overtakng polls again.  It's pretty funny how their international fame seems way bigger than their Korean fame. XD


----------



## Hustler (Jan 11, 2011)

Elf's and Shawols are such disgrace to fandoms

Got around to watching running man , Jaedong is fuckwin


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Jan 11, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> <3
> 
> sadly nana & lizzy both got 0 lines in the whole perf unless you count the chorus.



I feel sorry for Jung ah lol , being one of the main vocalists she's always overshadowed by Gahi and Raina.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2011)

I love how gahee is "wearing the pants" in that performance.  All I can imagine her going off on members during practice XD


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 11, 2011)

Hustler said:


> You are my oppa
> 
> Bouquet
> 
> They were on something else aswell , I'll vm ya if I remember




What can I say, boy is perfection.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2011)

Ill admit, once donghae stopped being so gangly he became much more attractive.

He used to be just a pretty faced stick before he gained some weight XD


----------



## Hustler (Jan 11, 2011)

I feel like getting into Rainbow just for Hyun young , girl is just too damn cute and fine


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 11, 2011)

lol to be fair I don't think he was ever really that gangly. To be gangly implies that he was kind of tall at one point. I have to say, sometimes when he's standing beside his other member Siwon, his height really shows.

But yeah, before he was cute (but it was mostly his personality) now he's able to switch between hot and cute depending on his mood.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 11, 2011)

mmmm Siwon is hilarious on Running Man <3

iSubs are subbing really fast now, they're gonna catch up soon =D


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2011)

They voted for Yesung above Siwon? Really? Blind Argentinians are blind.

Ugh I was somewhat warming up to SM lately but with the whole JYJ thing I don't think I've ever been this disgusted with them. SM and the whole of the entertainment industry is trying to make an example of them and basically saying that let yourselves be eaten by your Entertainment company, because there's no other way to succeed. I hope Cassies don't give up. Poor JYJ have been cockblocked in Japan too by the nasty Avex who created this shit to begin with.



> Got around to watching running man , Jaedong is fuckwin



The stuff Jaesuk did to him


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2011)

My theory is obvious. SM wanted a big pie of something that has shit all to do with them, FNC didn't agree and now are throwing their things out of the pram by not letting Seobb participate. Lovely

*Hater mode off*



My next sig has been found.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 11, 2011)

SM is a disgusting company , I never liked em much to begin with anyway .

Who's JYJ under now anyway? can't they find another influential company?c'mon it can't be that hard if Jay found one 

Saying Jae Suk is witty would be biggest understatement of the century


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2011)

> SM is a disgusting company , I never liked em much to begin with anyway



Why can't all of them be more like YG and Cube? DSP might be abit shit at managing sometimes but as a company the're a God send compared to SM. I don't even want to know what kind of contract Vic is under:/




> Who's JYJ under now anyway? can't they find another influential company?c'mon it can't be that hard if Jay found one



The company they're under is really dodgy aswell. Sidus only took on Jay to stick it to JYP, the only company I can think of that could have taken them is Mnet.

Atleast JYJ are still popular, they have the Ahjumma's on their side and well their album sales are pretty damn good.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Why can't all of them be more like YG and Cube? DSP might be abit shit at managing sometimes but as a company the're a God send compared to SM. *I don't even want to know what kind of contract Vic is under:/*



 I bet she'll be out when she's like 40 , she has to carry Fx through their adulthood .

No marriage for you honey and I aint waiting


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2011)

Her first born will be given to SM aswell, and in return she will get Monopoly money.

I really hope that these idols can get happily married but seeing the older groups I'm not holding my breath. I worry for the girls in Kpop.

So people seem to think Yonghwas mom is MILF


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 11, 2011)

So, a few months ago there was a debut video from a female kpop trio, they were in a club, and some kpop guy was featured in the video.



Anyone remember the group name? I had totally forgotten about them until now.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 11, 2011)

Caelus said:


> So, a few months ago there was a debut video from a female kpop trio, they were in a club, and some kpop guy was featured in the video.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember the group name? I had totally forgotten about them until now.



VNT. The kpop guy was SHINee's Minho.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks RA. Anything going on with them?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2011)

Some girl did English versions of 2NE1's songs:

Clap Your Hands:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhFEiNOcGII[/YOUTUBE]

Go Away:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfPAS5StfhA[/YOUTUBE]
I really liked this one.

And my favourite of all the English versions:

SNSD Genie:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LILcj-7v6eM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 11, 2011)

Question to you guys: How popular are western artist like say Kanye West, Lady Gaga or Justin Timberlake compared to K-pop Idols?

PS: I love Narsha


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2011)

> Question to you guys: How popular are western artist like say Kanye West, Lady Gaga or Justin Timberlake compared to K-pop Idols?



In Korea? Well they're probably more well known than most of the idols themselves.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 11, 2011)

Yea I meant how popular are they in Korea compared to korean Idols.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2011)

Depends on the specific Idol but the likes of Kanye and Justin are much more known than your average idol. Korea just like other Asian countries has an unhealthy obsession with the US entertainment industry, in trying to constantly emulate it and challenge it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2011)

Daesung's big head is awesome.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 11, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Daesung's big head is awesome.



I love his voice 
Why his head?


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 11, 2011)

lol it blocked Yonghwa's face during a performance I think


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2011)

This does sound kinda false, I mean how can a fan whisper to Daesung to move his head? I've seen the set of Night after Night and it doesn't seem likely. Not to mention Daesung and Yonghwa sit far part from each other. In anycase the fangirls sound like complete bitches and alot of Yonghwa's fangirls unfortunately are pretty horrible so it could be true

Okay my scenario is this:

-Cara flew to Korea and visited the set.
-Saw a bunch of VIPs sitting behind her
-Shouts loudly "Oy Daesung, move your boulder head so I can see the man who stole me girl the angel Yonghwa:ho
-Just as planned
-Starts fan war
-Gets Seobb.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 11, 2011)

Megami sama~~ Hara~~ <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Okay my scenario is this:
> 
> -Cara flew to Korea and visited the set.
> -Saw a bunch of VIPs sitting behind her
> ...



You all know me too well. :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2011)

Just tell me when you get sick of these jokes and I'll stop, I promise


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edNIDT3HFiQ[/YOUTUBE]

;vjshfa; 

Amber rapping "make the boys say hello" oh lawd

even funnier when she goes "SORI JILLO"


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2011)

1 2 Step, thats was my jam back in 2005.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Just tell me when you get sick of these jokes and I'll stop, I promise



Nah, they're always awesome and they give me ideas for my master plan

and aw wouter we all know Daesung is a godsend 

Also I love 1,2 step but I've gotta say i prefer Ciara + Missy Elliot a lot in this situation 

However Taeyeon's Hush Hush is badass.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2011)

True Wouter. Daesung is always underutilized in BB, I like GD and all but stop hogging all the songs.

1, 2 Step was just so damn addictive, I remember everyone used to make fun that I liked the song so much, next thing I know they were all listening to itXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> True Wouter. Daesung is always underutilized in BB, I like GD and all but stop hogging all the songs.
> 
> 1, 2 Step was just so damn addictive, I remember everyone used to make fun that I liked the song so much, next thing I know they were all listening to itXD



It was THE JAM back when I was in like, 7th grade.  I knew the video and dance so well.   (I didn't do it, I just knew it by looking at it)

I also remember all the rumors of Ciara being a man


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2011)

Ciara was going to be the next big thing, poor girl got beaten Rihanna I guess.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 11, 2011)

Vic's power
blood donation >.<


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 11, 2011)

If there's girls that good looking at the hospital, I'll go donate now. I wasn't allowed to in high school, because you have to wait x amount of months after getting a tattoo.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2011)

> I also remember all the rumors of Ciara being a man



Why do all girl singers have rumours surrounding them being men?

Oh man now I just remember I was obsessed with Christina Milian's Dip It Low too


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 11, 2011)

I remember that rumor, it seemed almost legit for a while


----------



## Alien (Jan 11, 2011)

'Ciara and Christina Milian'

Used to watch their mv's all the time.









Muted


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Why do all girl singers have rumours surrounding them being men?
> 
> Oh man now I just remember I was obsessed with Christina Milian's Dip It Low too



bitches are jealous 

either way i've always really preferred Ciara's style and songs.  She can dance pretty well too.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2011)

I just remembered Amerie and 1 Thing aswell, they're all coming back. Now I know why she had such awesome legs, she's half korean.

Okay so I checked out the Ciara is a man rumour and apparently she's gay, Im kinda glad. I heard she did some stuff to get a song off 50 Cent but this disproves that.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I just remembered Amerie and 1 Thing aswell, they're all coming back. Now I know why she had such awesome legs, she's half korean.
> 
> Okay so I checked out the Ciara is a man rumour and apparently she's gay, Im kinda glad. I heard she did some stuff to get a song off 50 Cent but this disproves that.



WAIT WAIT WAIT

CIARA GAY?  FUCK YEAH.  I DON'T CARE IF YOU'RE A MAN BUT IF YOU LOOK LIKE THAT, GODDAMN.





> Jung stated ?The upcoming candidates for the show have not been chosen. I have yet to meet and talk to most of the idols who were rumored to be the next couple.? He continued, ?I have been looking through various interviews from many non-idols, *and only the most suitable person will be put on the show, regardless of their celebrity status.?*



aka the closest to carpet munching or *gay man stereotype i'm unsure of*


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 11, 2011)

Remember the rumor that Rihanna wanted a rude boy? We all learned that was untrue


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 11, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edNIDT3HFiQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ;vjshfa;
> 
> ...



lmao that's actually pretty awesome!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]nFqhrf-hTmY[/YOUTUBE]

song is meh, seohyun is perfect



Amuro-ro-ro said:


> lmao that's actually pretty awesome!



Glad you liked it :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2011)

She sounds alittle like Jessica there.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2011)

it sounds like an SNSD song.  I wanted something DBSK-y


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 11, 2011)

-Sigh- I wish I could go to BB's 2011 Big Show.


..-sigh-


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2011)

> Wouter says:
> *srsly
> *they say L is the pretty one
> *komen Cara says:
> ...



**


----------



## Hustler (Jan 11, 2011)

Cheerleader effect

Dongwoo is the man , that gummy smile


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 11, 2011)

really off topic, but I'm reading the tearjerker pages on tvtropes and I can feel my heart physically hurting right now. 

oh my god, Toy Story 3 was just.... I can't even ;____;


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2011)

oh god don't mention tvtropes

we'll all be linking stuff to it and go crazy


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 11, 2011)

too late 

I was supposed to do research for a History project tonight


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2011)

daw noda

don't make me ban you


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2011)

So its sexually suggestive? Did people get turned on during the Olympics aswell?!!!

Oh wait they did, I remember Olympics being really hot, we swear we will watch it purely for the sport, we do love ourselves some breast strokes


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2011)

well i must admit even as a lez Michael Phelps can be a sexy waterbeast 

that and it's hot cause we're from the same area


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2011)

Thorpe > Phelps 

Come at me


----------



## Alien (Jan 12, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Thorpe > Phelps
> 
> Come at me



Word

Thorpe is smexy. Well used to be, he's turned into a real fatty now iirc.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2011)

Now Cara imagine Seobb in a bikini, she gets out of the water all glistening and beautiful like an angel that's been attacked with a water gun. She laughs happily, tosses her wet locks back and smiles, a gorgeous smile on her face. Jessica and Tiffany join her in the pool, they all proceed to splash water on each other, laughing happily, their chests glisten as beads of water roll down them, they hug each other trying to force each other down, just imagine the scene. Beats Micheal Phelps any day.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2011)

Alien said:


> Word
> 
> Thorpe is smexy. Well used to be, he's turned into a real fatty now iirc.



Yeh the illness really fucked him up 

All these rumors started coming out saying he's gay after he retired , I think he is though


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaand i'm gonna go to bed with that thought 

goodnight all, i hope you dream of your biases


----------



## Alien (Jan 12, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Yeh the illness really fucked him up
> 
> All these rumors started coming out saying he's gay after he retired , I think he is though



I didn't know that he has an illness. 

Wouldn't surprise me if he is.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 12, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> I have so many biases its not even funny anymore T__T
> 
> new game: Everyone list their biases!
> 
> ...



SNSD: Taeyeon
2NE1: Minzy
4Minute: Jiyoon
T-ara: Hyomin
f(x): Sulli
BEG: Narsha
Secret: Hyosung
Kara: Hara
Other: IU
Gender: Female


----------



## Alien (Jan 12, 2011)

SNSD: Sooyoung/Taeyeon
Secret: Hyosung
Kara: Gu Hara
F(x): Victoria
4 Minute: Jiyoon
Miss A: Fei
Big Bang: *statement retracted*
Suju: Siwon

Main bias: IU


----------



## Kagawa (Jan 12, 2011)

SNSD: Tiffany/pre-Sooyoung 
Kara: Gyuri
F(x): Victoria
4minute: Hyuna
Miss A: Min
Orange Caramel: Lizzy
After School: Joo Yeon


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 12, 2011)

oh the bias topic pops up again ^^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 12, 2011)

everyone loves magic ..


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 12, 2011)

Would be more fitting if it said Criss Angel. Anything to knock that douche down a peg.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 12, 2011)

oh i saw Criss Angel when i went to Vegas xD


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 12, 2011)

He still look like a wannabe 'The Crow'? Was he trying to sell his platinum magic kit? have on 17 armbands in 4 different shades of black?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 12, 2011)

yes he still looks like that but this time..he didnt try to sell anything lol


----------



## koguryo (Jan 12, 2011)

Updated bias list, it includes guy idols

4Minute: Jiyoon(main bias)-This bitch is so fuckin awesome, if she told me to to piggyback her all the way to Busan from Seoul on my feet, I'd do it.

Secret: Jieun(off bias)-If she told me to walk into a room full of bees, I'd do it.  Bees scare the fuck outta me

SNSD: Sooyoung(the original bias)-She has a special place cuz she was my first K-pop bias but then Jiyoon came around.

Big Bang: Daesung-Badass friend, guy's naturally funny and his voice is awesome.

Beast: Hyunseung-You give this fucker 4 stars and he'd give you his sister, he's a bro.  Oh and he's a dancing machine or something.

Those are my main-main bias.  The other ones I listed are just my favorites from each group but this is the list

Oh and Enno, your rep was lovely:33


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2011)

Alien said:


> SNSD: Sooyoung/Taeyeon
> Secret: Hyosung
> Kara: Gu Hara
> F(x): Victoria
> ...



Wtf  

They are all mine except Big Bang would be all of em , Suju - Heechul and Sungmin , B2st - Junhyung


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 12, 2011)

biases?

After School: Beckah
Beast: atm Junhyung, it was Doojoon like last week lol.
Big Bang: tbh I don't have one. probs Taeyang?
Brown Eyed Girls: Ga-in
C.N.BLUE: Minhyuk
f(x): Victoria/Luna
Infinite: L/Woohyun
KARA: Jiyoung/Gyuri
miss A: Fei
Rainbow: haven't chosen D:
Secret: Ji Eun
Sistar: Bora
SNSD: Seohyun
T-ara: Eunjung
TVXQ (like all 5): Jaejoong
TRAX: Jungmo
2AM: Jinwoon
2PM: Nichkhun
2NE1: Park Bom
4Minute: Gayoon

idk what groups I'm missing. don't have a suju or shinee bias atm.


----------



## Alien (Jan 12, 2011)

We have similar taste, you should know that by now. Didn't know your Miss A bias was Fei btw

Gu Hara has replaced Nicole in Kara. I don't like big foreheads. Girl needs her bangs back pronto.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2011)

Copy cat 



Deputy Myself said:


> SNSD: Sooyoung





Alien said:


> SNSD: Sooyoung





Gamst said:


> SNSDre-Sooyoung



If only this was the case in Korea 

Extending my bias list 
Shinee - Minho
Cn blue - Yonghwa
T-ara - Hyominnie
BEG - Ga in
After School - Jung ah
Infinite - Dongwoo 
Rainbow - HYUN YOUNG
Sistar - Hyorin
2 ne1 - Bom 
2 AM - No one
2 PM - Used to be Junho


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 12, 2011)

Hust where were u when i spam Vic~


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2011)

stole ra's list cuz im on my iPod

that and a few key ones already match I see xD

After School: Beckah
Beast: Junhyung 
Big Bang: Taeyang 
Brown Eyed Girls: Miryo
C.N.BLUE: Jungshin
f(x): Not sure
Infinite: Dongwoo so far
KARA: Not sure 
miss A: Jia
Rainbow: Dont know well enough
Secret: Zinger
Sistar: Dont know well enough
SNSD:* Seohyun*
T-ara: Hyomin
TVXQ: not sure
TRAX: Not sure
2AM: Changmin
2PM: Not sure
2NE1: CL
4Minute: Not sure
Suju: ATM Siwon
Shinee: usually Jong or key


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2011)

Not even Hyomin?  Everybody loves Hyomin.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 12, 2011)

Jiyoon should not have made a twitter

Now I feel like I'm stalking her and it's not one of those talkative stalkers either, I'm creepy stalking her without saying anything.

1. Get haircut and post pic on twitter
2. Leave her a comment
3. ???
4. Fuck Jiyoon


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2011)

Kog  

And whaaat wouter you need to learn t-ara

i also just realized I had a dream with 4minute performing. I think my mind is fucking with me, I thought it was real


----------



## koguryo (Jan 12, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> i also just realized I had a dream with 4minute performing. I think my mind is fucking with me, I thought it was real



Are you in Malaysia?

I'm also pretty sure now that Jiyoon has a twitter, as soon as she says we're coming back from Malaysia, I'm off to the airport


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 12, 2011)

heres my bias so far

SNSD: Yuri
Brown Eyed Girls: Narsha
Big Bang: T.O.P.
T-ara: Hyomin
2Ne1: Bom

I still have to catch up to so much K-pop


----------



## Sasori (Jan 12, 2011)

OMG I SAW OUR THREAD ON THE DELETE LIST 

It's saved xD?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Sasori (Jan 12, 2011)

omg what member/mod saved it and made it into 3 lovely parts xD?

I was fully expecting for it to be remade from scratch, and I was gonna like give the rights to Nudes seeing as I'm so inactive here now.

Lol sounds like an FC thread.... 

But yea thanks guys for giving this thread so much life and energy and activity even though I'm not even here anymore


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2011)

Jove did it I believe , one of the nicest mods around .

Do you even listen to K-pop anymore?


----------



## Sasori (Jan 12, 2011)

The front page looks so sexy btw.

Nudes done a great job with that.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 12, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Jove did it I believe , one of the nicest mods around .
> 
> Do you even listen to K-pop anymore?





> I don't even listen to Kpop anymore. I just fap to it.



But seriously I've been going through a music drought. I haven't listened to _anything_ in a while. Except the occassional dubstep.

Though I still discuss khop with my friends while we on skype gaming and shit.

I am soooooooo behind though ;A;


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2011)

Sasori Verbal Jint released a new album btw. I'll send some links your way.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2011)

Bias List:

After School: Jungah
Beast: Junhyung, however I've begun to lean towards Dongwoon/Yoseob.
Big Bang: Taeyang/Daesung
Brown Eyed Girls: Miryo
C.N.BLUE: Yonghwa
f(x): Luna
Infinite: Hoya
KARA: Gyuri
Miss A: Min
Rainbow: Jaekyung
Secret: Ji Eun
Shinee: Onew
Sistar: Bora
SNSD: Jessica
Suju: Kyuhyun
T-ara: Eunjung
TVXQ: Jaejoong
TRAX: Jungmo
2AM: Kwon
2PM: Nichkhun
2NE1: Park Bom
4Minute: Gayoon

Likeability+Nice vocals is what I look for.

Kibums Twitter should be good: "Had a pork chop dipped in chocolate, was nice, thinking of you Heechul"


----------



## Alien (Jan 12, 2011)

CTRL + F 'IU' on the front page 

No results

At least put her in the "most likely to put out if you ever meet her in RL" list or something


----------



## Sasori (Jan 12, 2011)

YOSH

Anything else happening in the Khop scene?

I'm just waiting for DD and Tukutz to get back :3


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2011)

> I'm just waiting for DD and Tukutz to get back :3



Me too. The only good albums I've listened to are Rimi's Rap messiah, and some EP's by Paloalto.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2011)

Hm interesting , hope they pull it off .

Whats up with everyone and rock these days? apparently Jinwoon is going solo with a rock album too 



> Changmin expressed, “We thought we needed to protect TVXQ’s name. When a swarm of geese prepare to migrate, they never forget to make the correct formation. I don’t think it’s right when a few of the geese who chose to broke away still considered themselves as part of the flock.”



Unnecessary


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2011)

> Whats up with everyone and rock these days? apparently Jinwoon is going solo with a rock album too



Idols are bringing out their guitars all of a sudden, I doubt its a trend or anything. 

BB rock will probably just mean songs similar to Oh Mom and Obsession, I wonder if they want to do  stuff like Epik High's Run? In any case I'm looking forward to it alot more now.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 12, 2011)

What show is this gif from? who are these guys?


----------



## Kagawa (Jan 12, 2011)

Super Junior, i remember watching that , can't remember show though


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 12, 2011)

wait thats super junior? LOL I've seen now so many mv's of them and still can't recognize them on a gif


----------



## Kagawa (Jan 12, 2011)

I think so, the name of the gif is suju. Can't seem to find it in youtube


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Bias List:
> 
> After School: Jungah
> Beast: Junhyung, however I've begun to lean towards Dongwoon/Yoseob.
> ...



likeability or vocals for me:

Beast: Yoseob.
Big Bang: Daesung
Brown Eyed Girls: Ga in
f(x): sulli
Infinite: Nam Woo Hyun
KARA: Nicole probably
Miss A: Min

Suju: Kyuhyun
TVXQ: Jaejoong
2AM: joKwon
2NE1: CL


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2011)

So according to some Japanese mangaka Kara and SNSD did  to get popular. 



> Using the case of SNSD’s airport entrance in Japan, she claims that the *government* lied about 800 fans waiting to greet them and that there were actually only 100 people consisting of employees from a company that fabricates the Hallyu wave.



Yep apparently the Govt is in on it aswell. Good one dumbass.

Speaking of sexual favours, IU is still #1 in the charts.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't like the gif in that little article


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh god bias lists 

SNSD: Sooyoung/Hyoyeon (it's pretty much constantly changing between those two)
Super Junior: Donghae
SJM: Henry
SHINee: Onew
f(x): Luna
Wondergirls: Yeeun
2am: Jinwoon? idk don't really have a bias amongst them
Miss A: Suzy
Beast: Yoseob
4minute: Hyunah
MBLAQ: SeungHo
Big Bang: GD
2ne1: Minzy
BEG: Miryo
Infinite: Sunggyu
Sistar: Hyo Rin (I think, I haven't gotten their names yet but I remember she did an amazing rendition of a Christina Aguilera song and I think she was pwning at the idol athletic thing too)
After School: Raina (though I'm honestly so excited for their new member she might actually already be my bias)
CNBlue: Jonghyun
Kara: Gyuri
Dalmation: Drama
Supernova: Sungmo
Co ed: Yoosung


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 12, 2011)

so what do you guys this of U-Kiss apparently debuting in the US?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2011)

I think the US will appreciate them and not treat them like kids.

Oh as Noda said Hyorin from Sistar is really underrated, I was surprised by how good her and Jieuns voices are.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 12, 2011)

so Hara's bd today ^^ Happy Birthday to HARA <3


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 12, 2011)

U-Kiss? US? Kevin might get an American boyfriend soon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2011)

Alien said:
			
		

> CTRL + F 'IU' on the front page



I'd like to add more, but currently I've started working again and Jove is a little busy with fixing these threads in his sections, so I'm gonna wait till it's a better time for me and him



Jesus Date said:


> What show is this gif from? who are these guys?





Deputy Myself said:


> That's Sungmin and Kangin on Intimate Note



this.  i might be able to find the show for you if i look hard enough



Ennoea said:


> I think the US will appreciate them and not treat them like kids.



LOLING IRL


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2011)

All the Idol Intimate Notes are worth watching.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2011)

Suju Intimate note was pretty good, though I wished it had all members.

However SNSD one was epic funny.  [/evilfancomparisonlikeahypocrite]


Also SM is making me sick atm. 10 bucks says Japan will hate Homins quickly assembled Nihongo KYHD.  I wish they weren't under slave contracts so all these groups can jump ship something else.  With their names they could easily switch background and lose no popularity whatsoever.  



and fuck you SM, I know you know that I think this picture is awesome and the fact that her hair covers her straps is kinda hot.  BUT I KNOW YOU JUST WANT TO MILK IT FOR MONEY YOU FUCKERS. WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh my, she's just lovely


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2011)

Nude be mad.

You know what I find really irritating? How some of the SM family members chiming in for Homin when they didn't go through what the whole of DBSK went through in Japan. Just stay out of it, and Soo Man telling Homin to work hard, when did they not you asshat?

Seungri Solo teaser:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCqnpu8LYHg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Alot more Asian pop than Justin wannabe this time. Sounds promising. What the hell kind of moves is he doing towards the end?XD


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCqnpu8LYHg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2011)

Driedprune really must be 12, Porn was the first thing they did with manga.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 12, 2011)

WTF ALIEN 

JUST WTF


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 12, 2011)

You know I have to say, I always found Seungri to be the most attractive looking out of Big Bang. Though that teaser kinda reminded me of Supernova.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2011)

Since you guys were talking about Hyorin earlier , her mom is such a milf

Seungri is probably the most interesting as he doesn't give a darn


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2011)

AKP can be quite idiotic, turning this in to a Jpop bash article even though it was done by some old hag.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 12, 2011)

I started liking it after 0:21. Talking about the teaser ofc.


----------



## Alien (Jan 12, 2011)

Sasori said:


> WTF ALIEN
> 
> JUST WTF



I'm still wondering how the hell they managed to get that camera in there.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> ahhahaha that whole article about the fabricated halyu wave manga
> 
> these comments



still facepalming at this



Alien said:


> I'm still wondering how the hell they managed to get that camera in there.



and suddenly i'm interested


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2011)

> and suddenly i'm interested



Are you sure you want to know Cara? Seeing that he repped Sasori with it and even he is shocked, Im guessing its not her copy of the Bible.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Since you guys were talking about Hyorin earlier , her mom is such a milf



After 7:50 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4jisZLoSuQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Jan 12, 2011)

You asked for it Cara...


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2011)

Wouter you were asking for shows with Infinite

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQf8LzsoUBQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhZQ76JOPy4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a59Y926nbfE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4z_MrfU76k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7lFCCdcjQk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2011)

> In every nation, there are different individuals BUT there does exist a certain tone within every race. And if there was an evil race in the entire world of human existence, it would probably be the Japanese



AKP needs to close that topic down, its just getting out of hand.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2011)

holy shit i've always sorta wondered how that looks

did they slow it or something? the guy looks like he's going pretty fast.

though i'm wondering how small the camera is as well.  i would freak out at the thought of something like that having to be inside me 

/totally knows that last statement will get some lolwats


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2011)

Curious but don't know if I want


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> AKP needs to close that topic down, its just getting out of hand.


thats some serious hate 


Hustler said:


> Curious but don't know if I want



it's not too bad


----------



## Alien (Jan 12, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> holy shit i've always sorta wondered how that looks
> 
> did they slow it or something? the guy looks like he's going pretty fast.
> 
> ...




Nah looked pretty normal to me last time i looked. The camera must have been really small and equipped with a safety cord. Imagine losing a camera in there 

@Leo: you'll get to see it eventually.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

Leaves bait for Hust


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

kpop secrets is so bad bad but so good good


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

WHAT?!! Thats not Soebb.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

wtf does s!b stand for

and lol wtf is that picture


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks like a bong, Seobb be high.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks more like Sica

Yuri  , she does have a good body though


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

oh i checked the comments

it's miley cyrus 

edit: still don't know s!b though


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm happy with just going on assuming that all my kpop girls are sweet, awesome, and funny in person. Don't jeopardize that belief!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

And we have a winner, wtf is this

Im gonna submit one with IU and just paste Whore all over it


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

Lol, maybe I've been deluded out of my mind, but I think in the K-industry it's way easier to tell who is fake and whose not.  The things they allow people to do and say on these shows really show a lot quite a bit of the time. 

If people were really obsessed with an image, idols wouldn't dominate a lot of the media like they do now.  Jo Kwon wouldn't be dancing on every other show, guys wouldn't be dressing up as chicks and Amber wouldn't be in butch mode.

However this is also a reason why I despise WGM.  It's sorta a molded show where they most likely get no real say in what they do.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Im gonna submit one with IU and just paste Whore all over it



I need an adult! I need an adult! 


Alien, come quick!


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 13, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Lol, maybe I've been deluded out of my mind, but I think in the K-industry it's way easier to tell who is fake and whose not.  The things they allow people to do and say on these shows really show a lot quite a bit of the time.
> 
> If people were really obsessed with an image, idols wouldn't dominate a lot of the media like they do now.  Jo Kwon wouldn't be dancing on every other show, guys wouldn't be dressing up as chicks and Amber wouldn't be in butch mode.
> 
> However this is also a reason why I despise WGM.  It's sorta a molded show where they most likely get no real say in what they do.



Good points. What was a HUGE draw for me when you started showing me about kpop was just their modesty and dedication. I hate American Pop, I can't think of a pop star over here I actually like. And maybe that's unfair, or based too much off of media spin, but they just don't have what I'm looking for.

Knowing just how much all of these people work for their fans, and the humility I see, just makes me happy. I don't have to feel ashamed to let people know I'm into kpop.



Random rant, but at least it's a positive one.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

In the end its the idols that get us, we support them first and then their music. The only groups I get vibes from are probably AS and 2PM, I love AS but I can just imagine their dorms being something like Jersey Shore.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 13, 2011)

Did you do this Eno? and lol AS


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

I can totally imagine Gahee walking around as queen bitch and Lizzy just flattening herself against a wall to get out of the way

i swear gahee's hot but she does seem bad tempered


----------



## Hustler (Jan 13, 2011)

Gahi sure scares me , I wouldn't mess with those abs .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

GAhee or Xena as I like to call her is someone you just shouldn't mess with. She's like a hot general.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

YunJae is pretty hot, despite me not understanding any females obsession with Jaejoong...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

> YunJae is pretty hot, despite me not understanding any females obsession with Jaejoong...



He's thin, white, and looks like a girl, what's there to get

I just imagined Yunho sitting in a room singing along to Telephone.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 13, 2011)

I know jack all about DBSK but Jae seems the nicest and level headed sofar.

Lol SNSD fanfics?  I must read one for lulz


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

Thin white and looks like a girl

i will never understand you, crazy fangirls


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 13, 2011)

Fanfics.... sounds like I'm not missing out.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I know jack all about DBSK but Jae seems the nicest and level headed sofar.
> 
> Lol SNSD fanfics?  I must read one for lulz
> 
> [IM]http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lelb6e2SUW1qbu51oo1_500.png[/IMG]



i'll admit i've read some of these and this is pretty accurate

even worse is that seohyun doesn't even have a predictable persona

10/10 times she is written entirely wrong

also 9/10 snsd fics are smut, i can pull up one in seconds


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

Theres a ton of horrible fanfics on tumblr, in all of them Gyuri tastes like lemons, who the hell tastes like lemons?


----------



## Alien (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

Enno i wish I could rep you 18704321401741 times for that.


----------



## Alien (Jan 13, 2011)

rather epic end scene


----------



## Hustler (Jan 13, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Enno i wish I could rep you 18704321401741 times for that.



x 2 

I lol'd hard and almost choked on the water


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 13, 2011)

what is this kpop secrets, is it on tumblr or something


----------



## Hustler (Jan 13, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> what is this kpop secrets, is it on tumblr or something





If only I had a gun and few Cassies infront of me


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 13, 2011)

The more of these posted, the less kpop fans I want to meet.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

Lol you guys, I try

Its on Tumblr, basically fan rant/opinions:

Some of them can be funny, most are retarded.


----------



## Alien (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm waiting for that IU whore pic


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

THey won't allow it otherwise I'd probably do it





> If only I had a gun and few Cassies infront of me



Cassies were crazy before. There was a singer who said she liked Jae and they went outside her agency and burnt her CDs.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 13, 2011)

These pics are the best part of me doing laundry, that and the free wifi


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 13, 2011)

hmmm kk Nudey are you still here?


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 13, 2011)

pooh, I'll just have to wait tommorrow 

night guys


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 13, 2011)

Hustler said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yay thanks!

tho it kinda proved why I love Infinite waaaaaaaaay more than Teen Top.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 13, 2011)

So it seem each year there's a good group formed, I only know about 2008+

2008: Shinee
2009: Beast
2010: Infinite

Oh and Secret won~:33


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 13, 2011)

too bad they don't stand a chance winning the other programs, with Homin and all 

but yay, their first ever win (I think)! so proud of them <3


----------



## Sasori (Jan 13, 2011)

Seriously though how did they get that camera so far up? 

And how would you even get it back out again? You can clearly see no wires or string.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 13, 2011)

i actually kinda like kbs for doing stuff for international fans so that they can actually be apart of it. kbs world was a good move and really helps the hallyu wave. mbc/sbs, work on getting global soon pls ;_; (i srsly doubt it tho, they are so anal about their vids on youtube compared to kbs)


----------



## Hustler (Jan 13, 2011)

You shouldn't even compare Infinite to Teen top , they should be up there with Beast and ahem "Mblaq"

Out of curiosity, if you could put yourself into one fandom which one would it be? Except Wouter and Noda since they're hardcore Elf's


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry to Mblaq but Infinite have already surpassed them.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwAIZc0oKqI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Such a great song, now just imagine how amazing it would have been with Seobb, fucking SM


----------



## Hustler (Jan 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Sorry to Mblaq but Infinite have already surpassed them.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwAIZc0oKqI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Such a great song, now just imagine how amazing it would have been with Seobb, fucking SM



Wait why no Seobb?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

> Wait why no Seobb?



Apparently MBC decided for Yonghwa to release it as solo, I'm guessing SM wanted to whore out Soebb's part for as much money as they could and FNC didn't agree to it. Songs still great, but with Seobb's heavenly voice it could have been better;_;



> Out of curiosity, if you could put yourself into one fandom which one would it be? Except Wouter and Noda since they're hardcore Elf's



Kamilia probably.




Beast stans that have been crying since debut about them not getting the deserved fame can now stop crying. They're making their way up to be one of the biggest groups in Korea now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm at work and my boss is out at the moment so I'll just spaz about seo for the moment.

I would be a Goguma, for when she finally goes solo cuz claiming sone would make me hate everything so easily


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

someone on omna said:
			
		

> lol MBLAQ>>>SHINEE. incredible but fantastic.
> 
> yay for them
> and bigbang, stay classy.
> (Reply to this)



Someone please help me prepare my pimp hand.

I would verbally slap them but I am on my iPod at work and that would die moments after I finished my tl;dr post of bitchslap.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 13, 2011)

wooot just got ITNW Asia Tour in the mail xD

first SNSD album for me lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

> Someone please help me prepare my pimp hand.
> 
> I would verbally slap them but I am on my iPod at work and that would die moments after I finished my tl;dr post of bitchslap.



I don't have an account otherwise there's a ton of bitches that I need to slap on there.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 13, 2011)

Aigoo Taeyeon <3


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 13, 2011)

Hmm, I love Big Bang and Beast. .  i can't really decide.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh.... my.... lanta....


:seizure


----------



## Alien (Jan 13, 2011)

That pic is fake apparently


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 13, 2011)

i go for BEAST xD


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 13, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> i go for BEAST xD



Uhh, It's such a hard decision Ichi, I love them both. 

I'm a . . . BBsty.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 13, 2011)

Alien said:


> That pic is fake apparently



Yeah, once I mustered the strength to raise my eyes from the cleavage, I was like "wtf? "


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 13, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Uhh, It's such a hard decision Ichi, I love them both.
> 
> I'm a . . . BBsty.



choosing  groups or songs is easy for me haha but choosing a member in the group is hard for me lol ( only apply for girlgroups though ) xD


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 13, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> choosing  groups or songs is easy for me haha but choosing a member in the group is hard for me lol ( only apply for girlgroups though ) xD



Oh xD

Don't ask me to choose one guy between Big Bang and Beast, that I can't do.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 13, 2011)

Pink poster..not sure if i should it it up now xD

*Spoiler*: _ My first SNSD album _


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm liking MBLAQ's comeback too. 

@Katzuki, Big Bang <333

I think i'm one of the few not as impressed as everyone else when it comes to B2ST and Infinite. 
They're just alright to me. None of their songs really grabbed me.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

The fans need to stop singing, I know they're enjoying the Mblaq comeback and want to suppourt them but seriously we want to listen to them, not you. Im still neutral to Mblaq, the songs aren't bad but they're just not very interesting as a group to me sadly..

Infinite are impressive because their choreo is flawless, Beast well they're just a great all round group.


----------



## Alien (Jan 13, 2011)

This weekend, IU will be official ending her promotions for ‘Good Day’ and will perform the song for the last time on all 3 major music programs, starting with KBS Music Bank on the 14th and ending with SBS Inkigayo on the 16th.

With the release of her 3rd mini album ‘REAL’ in December of last year, IU received much praise from critics and the public, and her title song ‘Good Day’ placed #1 on the Melon, Dosirak, and Cyworld music charts.

She also went on to solidify her position as top female soloist by placing first for 3 weeks on both KBS Music Bank and SBS Inkigayo, and for 2 weeks on Mnet M Countdown.

IU recently made her debut as an actress on the KBS drama ‘Dream High’ where she’s been receiving positive responses to her role as Pil Sook.

IU’s company LOEN Entertainment stated that “Because the schedules for ‘Good Day’ promotions and ‘Dream High’ were conflicting, for the sake of IU’s health, we have come to this decision,” and “though we wish to show more of her singing, we feel it more important to showcase her in good health, and so we ask for the fans’ understanding.”

For now, IU will be focusing solely on acting for the KBS drama ‘Dream High.’


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

> IU’s company LOEN Entertainment stated that “Because the schedules for ‘Good Day’ promotions and her sex sessions were conflicting, for the sake of IU’s health, we have come to this decision,” and “though we wish to show more of her singing, we feel it more important to showcase her sluttiness, and so we ask for the fans’ understanding.”



Poor edit but idc


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The fans need to stop singing, I know they're enjoying the Mblaq comeback and want to suppourt them but seriously we want to listen to them, not you. Im still neutral to Mblaq, the songs aren't bad but they're just not very interesting as a group to me sadly..
> 
> Infinite are impressive because their choreo is flawless, Beast well they're just a great all round group.



I agree. It was ridiculous.

what's your fav Beast song?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

> what's your fav Beast song?



Have you listened to their new mini? If you haven't then you should try it. Overall favourite song is hard to pick, it'd be between Shock or Lightless I guess.

Btw what groups/songs do you like?

TeenTop~ SUPA LUV:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boQFnQAaCZc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Really is the month for boy groups, songs weird but not bad, and there seems like two songs here.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> TeenTop~ SUPA LUV:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boQFnQAaCZc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Really is the month for boy groups, songs weird but not bad, and there seems like two songs here.



Like in general:
song is pretty alright
some of the choreography
backgrounds

dislike: "SUPA" choreography.   you guys aren't soulja boy, and shouldn't aspire to be him
because of previous comment, at first i was like "these arrogant little bitches" but they really aren't that way, but the feeling >(
hair and outfits

edit:  I also feel like this is Niel ft. 5 guys


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Have you listened to their new mini? If you haven't then you should try it. Overall favourite song is hard to pick, it'd be between Shock or Lightless I guess.
> 
> Btw what groups/songs do you like?
> 
> ...



I listened to about 3 songs off it and it sounded pretty decent. But I guess I should listen to the whole thing.

ooh. i'll try and list who I can remember right now.

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Big Bang* - would probably be my fav boy group 
*TVXQ *- group that got me into Kpop but i'm not even bothering with their silly dispute and mostly listening to their old stuff. KYHD is simply o.k.
*2PM* - lol yeah you guys make fun of them alot, even I do but some of their songs are fun to sing. 
*SHINee* - like them alot but musically I may be losing interest such as watching Lucifer for the dance etc. rather than "oh this is a great song". Replay is my fav song by them and Quasimodo.(dunno if that made sense) 
*Super Junior* - Recently gave them a chance after being overwhelmed by their numbers for so long. 'It's You' is my favourite song. 
*2AM *- like some of their stuff. 
*FT Island*
*2NE1 *- loveeee <3
*SNSD *- next fav 
*After School* - I love 'Because of You' the most.
*KARA*
*BEG*
*Co-Ed* - Catchy songs. Horrible live.
*MBLAQ *- 'Cry' reeled me in to begin listening to their album. Not bad. 

Those i'm lost about:
T-ara - I have been recommended their Breaking Heart album so i'll see what I think of them then. 
Secret 
Infinite
Sistar 
Beast - I will listen to their mini like you said. :3

I'm open-minded and _want _groups to impress me. I feel like I missed the train with some groups.




That Teen Top song is okay. It seems they improved their english after singing "CRAP MAN"
Edit: That choreography at the chorus looks weak as hell.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

> *2PM* - lol yeah you guys make fun of them alot, even I do but some of their songs are fun to sing.



if they're "Again & Again" and "I Hate You" that was pre-suckiness 

and i'll also admit tired of waiting is a fun song, though only if you don't mind autotune.

You DEFINITELY need to check out those on your lost list.  Those are the groups that are pretty much going to be shaping kpop for the next few years.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 13, 2011)

Nudey


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

Lol Crap Crap Crap Crap Mad man, that was some horrible englishXD



> I also feel like this is Niel ft. 5 guys



This. Watch their live, the guy sings about 80% of the song, most of them have a line and are lip synching, Co-Ed you got competition.



> 2PM - lol yeah you guys make fun of them alot, even I do but some of their songs are fun to sing.



Everything pre-Without You was okay. Again and again is still one of my favourite Kpop songs.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 13, 2011)

Chidori Mistress said:


> @Katzuki, Big Bang <333
> 
> I think i'm one of the few not as impressed as everyone else when it comes to B2ST and Infinite.
> They're just alright to me. None of their songs really grabbed me.



Yush <333 Looking forward to 2011 BIG SHOW <33

From Beast I like pretty much every song they have  But my favourites include I like you the Best.  That's a great one <3 Just like Enno said, their mini's pretty neat.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 13, 2011)

I kinda like this rather unknown girl group.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

NODSA 

what did i miss yesterday when i went to sleep


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

"This song is about my first love... Peek a Boo x10", wth kind of first love is that?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> I kinda like this rather unknown girl group.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> "This song is about my first love... Peek a Boo x10", wth kind of first love is that?



lol the english is real bad. but overall it's really decent

damn i wish SM stop being a bitch, the Yongseo duet being released would be great publicity and it'd probably shoot to #1 like We Fell In Love.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 13, 2011)

Last night I found out our school has a Glee club 


*Spoiler*: __ 



and they're performing fucking Change


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

Some of the JQT rapping is decent but the beat sounds kind of lazy.

About Beast, weren't they suppoused to release an mv for "Im Sorry"? I wonder if that suffered from the Can't U See syndrome, false MV promise



> damn i wish SM stop being a bitch, the Yongseo duet being released would be great publicity and it'd probably shoot to #1 like We Fell In Love.



SM doesn't care about publicity, they care about profit and I guess they thought its better to use Seobb to promote HoMin than Yonghwa.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> Last night I found out our school has a Glee club
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



OH

MY

GOD

fuck you need to sign up for that immediately 

i swear that is fucking awesome


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Some of the JQT rapping is decent but the beat sounds kind of lazy.
> 
> About Beast, weren't they suppoused to release an mv for "Im Sorry"? I wonder if that suffered from the Can't U See syndrome, false MV promise



imo they need a break, they released a ton of stuff in December including some OSTs.

so apparently G.NA's album will just contain 5 new songs with the remaining 5 tracks brought over from her first mini.

I am so not hyped up about it, the Wheesung duet was just meh.

=o @noda, sign up asap, that's awesome lol.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 13, 2011)

I already signed up for dance crew so technically I'm supposed to teach it to them but omg, when I first heard about it, I could not believe this perfect marriage of basically the only two threads I frequent on this forum.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

me & you noda 

i'm too lazy to do anything but this thread, glee, maybe another show, & mafia


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

> =o @noda, sign up asap, that's awesome lol.



Noda you can be the token fierce boy who's comfortable with himself and his out there fashion senseXD



> I am so not hyped up about it, the Wheesung duet was just meh.



The song with Verbal Jint im sure was on Verbal Jint's mini so thats not original either, and bringing songs from the older mini sounds really cheap of CUBE:/


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 13, 2011)

I think I can only be a backup dancer but I can still werk it in my special little way  I just found out we're not gonna let them actually do the pelvic thrusting cuz it might be inappropiate for their age but I don't think there's anything stopping me


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

and suddenly noda was a registered sex offender


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 13, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> if they're "Again & Again" and "I Hate You" that was pre-suckiness
> 
> and i'll also admit tired of waiting is a fun song, though only if you don't mind autotune.
> 
> You DEFINITELY need to check out those on your lost list.  Those are the groups that are pretty much going to be shaping kpop for the next few years.


loool yes I like those songs. 

I will try. :3



Ennoea said:


> Lol Crap Crap Crap Crap Mad man, that was some horrible englishXD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully they can pick it up again soon. Instead of wasting time ripping off their shirts and eating the fake hype of getting famous in Japan.


Katzuki said:


> Yush <333 Looking forward to 2011 BIG SHOW <33
> 
> From Beast I like pretty much every song they have  But my favourites include I like you the Best.  That's a great one <3 Just like Enno said, their mini's pretty neat.



Me toooo <333
That song was among the 3 ones I randomly listens to. I quite like it.


btw I wonder how many groups are planning to run off to Japan now. 2ne1 will be there early in the year and Big Bang later in the year. Then MBLAQ..wtf err too damn early.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

lol Japan

only really expected success from Kara, and they is successful.  all they need is original songs now.

SNSD & Shinee can do well if they get original songs as well.

I also think T-ara could blow that place up

other than them i'm not sure


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 13, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> and suddenly noda was a registered sex offender







I thought I was the only one who did this 
I somehow feel less ashamed now


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

Did I just hear "Intel core processor" as lyrics? Korean CF's need actual porducts that they're selling otherwise it looks retarded>_>


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> I thought I was the only one who did this
> I somehow feel less ashamed now



I learned to cook sweet potatoes correctly at christmas due to idol obsession.

Creepy? Yes

Ashamed of this new skill? No. 



Ennoea said:


> Did I just hear "Intel core processor" as lyrics? Korean CF's need actual porducts that they're selling otherwise it looks retarded>_>





lol my profile still says i'm a spudsexual activist


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

> Campaigning for Spudsexuality.





I forgot our spudsexual jokes, I need to abuse SNSD's Wiki page again sometime.


> I thought I was the only one who did this
> I somehow feel less ashamed now



Thats not even bad, forget licking lips some people probably take off their pants when they see their idols' pics


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 13, 2011)

oh yeah, Enno, btw my friend recommended me to check out this band called Nell. Do you know them?


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 13, 2011)

I wonder who is Kwang's idol. I'd like to see him taking off his pants


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

> oh yeah, Enno, btw my friend recommended me to check out this band called Nell. Do you know them?



Yep Im a fan of theirs, they're pretty good. Did you listen to Implode by BoA? The main singer from Nell composed it and sang with her.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

Guys, type in spudsexual to search wikipedia


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 13, 2011)

No but I'll probably check it out right now. 

Any particular favourites or recommendations?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

> Guys, type in spudsexual to search wikipedia



All I keep getting is your NF profileXD

Okay Nell Post:

Stay:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fkMp1nBqRw[/YOUTUBE]
Promise Me:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFfpWhLUwAM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Thank You:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0h0UVNAoe5c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Recede:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxVJfudk_VQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
This is probably my favourite of theirs, slow but beautiful.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

when you search wikipedia? XD

i'll just tell you, i made a redirect from spudsexual to seohyun. 

i hope no one ever finds it and deletes it, it was so subtle


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

> when you search wikipedia? XD



Wiki I get nothing, Google and I see you lol.

Link please Cara.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the urge to just write in big letters "Seobb loves CARA" on her wiki page. Okay done, refresh Cara before some stalker removes it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

ilu guys :3


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

Okay Im gonna go crazy and copy paste, suicide mission


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Noda. B (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks Enno!

You know, it's bands like these that make me really wish I knew Korean. But alas, I'll have to make do with constantly checking english translations 

Also, omg they're also from Woolim 
I'm gonna have to start checking out like all the artists under their label, that's so crazy.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

Yep they're from woolim, Sunggyu wanted to become a rocker and joined Woolim because of them, but they put him in Infinite instead.

LOOOL CARA, if only;_;

They won't let me copy/paste, apparently Wiki is smart enough to recognise spam



> Sexuality = Spudsexual, loves Spuds the most followed by Women.



Made this edit but I think my priviliges have been taken away for the dayXD

You haven't beaten me stalker sone, I'll be back to sully the rep of your unnie.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 13, 2011)

I think i'm in love with Knock out , at first I was like wtf but it's too catchy. Flawless performance as always

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZC_NpsZ_03g&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2011)

Nude check Seobb's Bio

NVM SM's monkeys got to the truth

I heard GD will promote Obsession this week, I have to admit its my favourite song of the album.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 13, 2011)

LMAO Why does that make me like him even more. 

omg I just checked out Jisun, which I think is like the only artist I haven't checked out from their site. Yeah Woolim you are very good job, very good job indeed.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

crap i missed it 

also,


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2011)

Does this mean Gyuri doesn't taste like lemons and her bajingle isn't salty? You lied Fanfics


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 14, 2011)

Okay I'm done now. XD


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2011)

Scroll to the bottom of film Noda:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 14, 2011)

Someone is a pimp


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2011)

Noda's lover

NF Kpop gang, KPOP wiki is our bitch.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 14, 2011)

can someone edit on Wiki for me and Jess?  and a positive one


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 14, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Okay I'm done now. XD


I missed it 


Ennoea said:


> Scroll to the bottom of film Noda:





you're amazing.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2011)

I wrote "Ichi faps to Jess every night, Pabo". Sone guards got to it within 2 seconds. I guess Jess's page is protected from ELFS.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 14, 2011)

lol thats not a positive one >.<


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 14, 2011)

holy shit you're right

the revisions have it listed as being taken down within the same minute


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 14, 2011)

The guy who runs it was on Conan I think, and talks about how a lot of pages get their edits fixed almost instantly.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 14, 2011)

Took 8 minutes for donghae's to disappear 

gyuri's page is still going strong, i'll just get rid of it in the morning 

and Noda's Lover hasn't been changed back to Yang Yo Seob yet.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2011)

Poor IU, I shouldn't have changed her name to HO


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 14, 2011)

ya Gyuri's page is still on for that contro


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 14, 2011)

No I think it got changed back 

but thanks, it was on wikipedia, so you know it's trufax


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2011)

Nope Noda's lover still going strong:


Would anyone here buy an Intel just because SNSD were in a CF? I sure as hell wouldn't.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 14, 2011)

really? I can't find it, Nudey what exactly did you edit? All I get is the top of Beast's page....


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 14, 2011)

go up to the directory for b2st


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 14, 2011)

lol I still can't see anything though. can you get a screenshot


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Nope Noda's lover still going strong:
> 
> 
> Would anyone here buy an Intel just because SNSD were in a CF? I sure as hell wouldn't.



Singapore would!

lol they advertise TVs here by playing the Oh! MV. My friend's dad bought one of those TVs.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 14, 2011)

anyone here using i5 or i7? lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 14, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> lol I still can't see anything though. can you get a screenshot


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 14, 2011)

LMAO you're amazing 
still weird though cuz on my comp it doesn't show.

I feel like such a fail


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 14, 2011)

oic it's cuz I followed the links and I guess it doesn't show there. I see it now


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 14, 2011)

banmal song is too effing sweet.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 14, 2011)

Jiyoon has her own wiki page, someone edit that shit.  Put my name in there somewhere and someone fix the header so instead of "Jeon ji yoon" it reads "Jeon Jiyoon"


----------



## Alien (Jan 14, 2011)

IU's namechange on wiki only lasted two minutes


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 14, 2011)

Shit I don't think we can fix that

once someone made the page with that title i don't think it's changeable


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 14, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> banmal song is too effing sweet.



ikr...is there a better ver by YongSeo yet?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 14, 2011)

Yonghwa had to release it solo

10x better than we fell in love


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 14, 2011)

so i made a kpopsecret to make myself feel better.  doubt i'll submit it though


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 14, 2011)

funny how most of his rejects are way more talented than those he debuted.

he rejected hoya & dongwoo but they rap and dance a hell lot better than 2pm.

mubank. what the fuck did mblaq pass the power ranger trend to teen top? they look so retarded in those suits.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 14, 2011)

Which one of you works for akp?

Also, I'm not an expert but I'm pretty sure scorpions don't spit venom, they just sting you.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 14, 2011)

lol akp.

I'm glad I don't read the comments there.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 14, 2011)

Lol rejected, Dongwoo and Hoya would would solo 2PM

Don't even wana start with Doojoon , Iu and CL



> Hyorin from Sistar, Jieun from Secret and Min from Miss A were supposed to debut in a group together.



Wait what?? that would have been too epic


----------



## Alien (Jan 14, 2011)

I have no where else to spam these 

*Spoiler*: __ 








The text in this one


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 14, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lol rejected, Dongwoo and Hoya would would solo 2PM
> 
> Don't even wana start with Doojoon , Iu and CL




CL wasn't a reject tho, she left on her own decision. Doojoon, Dongwoon and Gikwang all got rejected by JYP and they easily sing better.





> Wait what?? that would have been too epic



min would've been the weak link cause her vocals aren't as good but jieun/hyorin vocals would have been EPIC.

but I don't think JYP would give them suitable songs. wg/miss a songs don't suit jieun/hyorin.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2011)

JYP have the worst rappers, im sorry but I've seen auditions where theres girls that are seriously badass and they choose the worst ones. They only got lucky with Yoobin because YG didn't have a place to put her in.

JYP's trainee process is retarded, he either picks them solely on looks or on their desperation to be famous as was proved by Wooyoung, Junho and Taecyeon. I guess it makes them more determined.



> its been called scorpion dance on akp before lol



We came up with it first *delusional*

Okay Supaluv is in my head>_>


----------



## Sasori (Jan 14, 2011)

ffs i havn't repped anyone in about a month so i can't even rep you for the album.

Someone log on to my account and random rep pl0x


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 14, 2011)

password     plz


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2011)

Please be better than 2DT.

Also Kara just went platinum in Japan selling 250,000 copies, surprising thing is that they're still hovering around the Top 10 after 7 weeks. On the daily charts they were still charting as high as #3 during this week.

Please DSP don't keep Kara in Japan, its taken them 4 years to get popular in Korea, don't destroy that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2011)

The more interesting thing would be their average weight

They don't look that old but yeah I thought maybe 23 or something, 18 is quite a surprise.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The more interesting thing would be their average weight



So true


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2011)

> Maybe it’s because they’re overweight, they look a lot older.



Yep that's how it works.....

Meh I don't see what age has to do with their vocal ability, netizens should just go to the Kindergarten and stalk little children the weirdos.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2011)

> their combined weight was like the first thing their company revealed



Let me guess, the same as a whale?

I'm all for healthy body image but promoting obesity isn't exactly a good thing.

GTop's album has really grown on me aswell. High High, Oh Yeah, Oh Mom and Obsession on replay. Knock out is a good song but the chorus is really strange. Double Double, Bubble bubble, bub bub bub bubble bubble


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2011)

Track 10 is called What Do You Want? I really love Oh Mom though, can't explain why but it's probably the first time I've been this impressed by TOP. 

List of Idols JYP rejected/trained but kicked out:

IU
Hyorin
Hara
Hoya
Dongwoo
Ki Kwang (apparently he was too good)
Hyorin
Doojoon was kicked out of Oneday
Dongwoon
Sunhwa 
Jihyun (4minute)
Hyomin (according to Omona, yep they rejected Hyomin)
Jaekyung (Rainbow)
Soohyun (Main singer from Ukiss, he has a good voice)
Jieun (could be IU again because them rejecting Jieun from Secret is beyond retarded, nope he rejected Jieun, FAIL)
CL (was suppoused to be in WG lol but got traded for Junsu)
Yoseob (apparently he was originally in JYP, then went to YG and then to Cube)
Hyuna (same boat as CL, left because she caught JYP wearing her clothes)


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2011)

Album is proof that Teddy is replaceable, E.Knock did a much better job. And thank god they stopped Teddy from murdering their music by autotune overkill.



> wait, Hyuna left because of health problems



That's what she said, but the ugly truth is that JYP was wearing her pants and tank tops to impress on dates, got caught and got rid of the evidence.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 14, 2011)

I've been listening to MBLAQ's stay the whole day and also Teen Top's Supa Luv. The former one being not so epic but . . I just can't get enough of the guy who sings first /verse 1.  His voice has peculiar ring to it. 

EDIT: aahh it's Niel.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> JYP have the worst rappers, im sorry but I've seen auditions where theres girls that are seriously badass and they choose the worst ones. They only got lucky with Yoobin because YG didn't have a place to put her in.
> 
> JYP's trainee process is retarded, he either picks them solely on looks or on their desperation to be famous as was proved by Wooyoung, Junho and Taecyeon. I guess it makes them more determined.
> 
> ...


 

*you speak the damn TRUTH*

when i first heard that taecyon (?) Rap on that on again and again song i LOL'd  and cringed

seriously


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 14, 2011)

lmao so I just found out my friend calls all the groups that debuted in 2010 the baby boomers


----------



## Hustler (Jan 14, 2011)

Seungri vs G-d vs G-Top next week 


..I want Infinite to win


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 14, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Seungri vs G-d vs G-Top next week



Epic      .


----------



## Hustler (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice sig , why don't you apply for snr membership??

I know , too epic  . Obsession , knocked up and hope Ri delivers


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 14, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Nice sig , why don't you apply for snr membership??
> 
> I know , too epic  . Obsession , knocked up and hope Ri delivers



Thanks HusS. I did but it seems i must wait till the 20th. I want 150x150 ava already /psh.

Double double blubble bubble <3 Did you watch Seung Ri's teaser?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 14, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Thanks HusS. I did but it seems i must wait till the 20th. I want 150x150 ava already /psh.
> 
> Double double blubble bubble <3 Did you watch Seung Ri's teaser?



Oh lol , 5 more days 

Yeh weird dancing but looking for to his duet with Iu


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 14, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Oh lol , 5 more days
> 
> Yeh weird dancing but looking for to his duet with Iu



I know~ 

I bet it'll be neat. If not, G-D and TOP will make everything better. Hahaha 
Just wondering, what are your thoughts on Teen Top's new single 'Supa Luv'?


----------



## Alien (Jan 14, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Yeh weird dancing but looking for to his duet with Iu



Same here, i love all of IU's duets

PS: ava ?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2011)

Second pic is just not right, looks like a rich housewife with poor taste in clothes.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 14, 2011)

Loved # 6. 
In #2 I hate the flowers. Agh the flowers.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 14, 2011)

Alien said:


> Same here, i love all of IU's duets
> 
> PS: ava ?



Do you have that stock saved?

They deleted CAGFC earlier than I thought


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 14, 2011)

I want Infinite to win too ;_;

teen top seem more popular but when you compare the live performances of Teen Top and Infinite, I feel Infinite are clearly on a level above them. Supa Luv is ranking higher than BTD on online charts T.T

(also am I the only one who can't stand Niel's voice? he's like 80% of the song in Teen Top for their title tracks)


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 14, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> (also am I the only one who can't stand Niel's voice? he's like 80% of the song in Teen Top for their title tracks)



I actually liked it..It sounds different from the others. 
But ofc, Infinite's way better.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2011)

Why are Teen Top more popular than Infinite? I guess the song is more pop but the group itself is really mediocre live.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 14, 2011)

I like the shoulder dance that they do it's the next big thing I tell you, the next big thing


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Why are Teen Top more popular than Infinite? I guess the song is more pop but the group itself is really mediocre live.



they're younger and jailbait just like SHINee.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 14, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> I like the shoulder dance that they do it's the next big thing I tell you, the next big thing



Uhhh Yeah


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 14, 2011)

to be fair, Infinite's pretty young too though.

maybe it's cuz they have a member of Shinhwa backing them? idk.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2011)

> they're younger and jailbait just like SHINee.



They kept pointing out that their average age is 16 (like its some achievement). Doesn't one of them look 13? Its hard to take them seriously. Tho I do somewhat like the song.

Anyone else finding the KYD stages kinda scary? Yunho looks really angry like he's about to kill someone, his moves seem violent and all that shouting and screaming towards the end goes way too overboard. Its only saved by the obvious sexual tension between Changmin and him.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 14, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> to be fair, Infinite's pretty young too though.
> 
> maybe it's cuz they have a member of Shinhwa backing them? idk.



Infinite's average age is older than SHINee's actually =o

yeah I think it's the Shinhwa backing. Didn't a Shinhwa member produce them and a fellow member stepped in to help? (sorry I don't know their names =x)



I really hope they go with RDR, ;_;, I love it so much more.

but for haters to say 4Minute & KARA both came up with original Japanese material isn't really true because all the songs in their Japanese albums were just a Japanese version of songs on their Korean minis/albums.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2011)

Eric was in their MV, not sure who created them tho. Apparently you pronounce their name as "Tintap".

I think fans are a little cheesed that SM aren't trying at all with them. The next single will be Oh and ITNW is rumoured to be another choice. With Kara it was a simultaneous release but yeah they should have had more original songs in their albums than just SOS and Baby I need You.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 14, 2011)

Meh, their strategy with TVXQ/BoA worked so why change it?

I've heard rumors that they'll release an original Japanese single sometime in August tho.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2011)

> Meh, their strategy with TVXQ/BoA worked so why change it?



But for them the music was new at the time with BoA, and the strategy was less used by Avex with DBSK mostly having original singles. 

Simultaneous releases I can understand but alot of the SNSD fans are Hallyu fans and its unfair for SM to keep releasing singles that they already probably bought to make a quick buck. I'm kinda looking forward to Oh tho, hopefully it won't be the mess that Gee was.

RDR isn't a proper release, just for mobile phones. They should have released that instead of Oh.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 14, 2011)

Tablo and Mithra must be good mentors to Infinite 

Lol not liking Homin at all , another group winning because of their fandom .  

SM taking the safe route to make cash lol , I can understand . Why would you wana risk a new release in an unfamiliar country when you could convert and deliver hit songs that have been dubbed successful already .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2011)

To be fair its the Korean fans that seem to be complaining and its not really for them anyway. I just want a new MV.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 14, 2011)

idk I'm doubting if Oh is ever gonna be released. It's supposed to be out on the 2nd of Feb but there's been literally no news about it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 15, 2011)

oh and wg comeback is sometime soon.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah, she's been back for a bit, I was very happy to hear it. Got me right back into f(x)!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 15, 2011)

lolol ok so URAKARA was awesome... lol and <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

whats his name from teentop 

cjoe or something

looks just like Amber.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

that little girl suddenly had 250,000 antis before she turned 10

and lol poor gd & top, having to do their guerilla date in the cold


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2011)

> lolol ok so URAKARA was awesome... lol and <3


Nicole was really cute, not so sure i'd call it awesome. Next ep looked decent, Hara's acting seems quite impressive.

WGM is really lame, Adam couple had their last ep and MBC didn't even have the decency to give them a full episode.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> WGM is really lame



agreed.


----------



## Alien (Jan 15, 2011)

Ennoea, your sig........

Can i have the stock please ?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

that's pretty much the entire picture I believe xD


----------



## Alien (Jan 15, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> that's pretty much the entire picture I believe xD



tineye add-on pek


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Nicole was really cute, not so sure i'd call it awesome. Next ep looked decent, Hara's acting seems quite impressive.
> 
> WGM is really lame, Adam couple had their last ep and MBC didn't even have the decency to give them a full episode.



the adam last ep was kinda sad yet not so sad in a way. It didn't seem as emotional for me cause they were both going to see each other almost every day either way cause of the sitcom.

Just that they aren't officially 'married' anymore


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol at the IU comparison with a guy.


Sorry but Miss A being regarded as top 4 is just no.

Poor 4 Minute, I loved Huh but maybe Cube should have released Change as a group song rather than just a solo, would have been their Mister imo.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

lol the way they seperated those groups is overall laughable

and am i the only one who thinks kimura takuya is ugly?  won bin is FAR superior

also Victoria Yoona and Hara look nothing like their copys in the pics. xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

random: apparently Amber audition for SM by singing?

WHY DIDN'T THEY KEEP IT THAT WAY

god they didn't have to milk her gayness dry by giving her a somewhat "masculine" rapping role.


SUPER EDIT:

So I was thinking Kara's URAKARA was pretty cute and looked like a typical tween Japanese drama that might be cute to skim through-

and suddenly

ROBOTS

ROBOTS EVERYWHERE


----------



## Hustler (Jan 15, 2011)

I was like yeh yeh until this



> The Weak Four -- *Wonder Girls*, Rainbow, *Secret*, and 4minute


I'm liking the underdog tag for WG and Secret , that way they deliver


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 15, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> random: apparently Amber audition for SM by singing?
> 
> WHY DIDN'T THEY KEEP IT THAT WAY
> 
> ...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

Caelus said:


> NudeShroom said:
> 
> 
> > random: apparently Amber audition for SM by singing?
> ...



true, but sometimes it's easier to presume that SM likes intense use of exploitation

all the hate on omona for her is lame, she isn't bad, she just gets shit raps, and they don't make her sing much.


also, gyuri + seungyeon is one of my new otps.  and of course no one will mind as long as they're fuckin each other and not their oppas


----------



## Hustler (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol no offence but SM should just avoid rap altogether

Yg > Cube > Jyp > Sm

Am I the only one who thinks Vic seems forced into Fx?? c'mon she's 23 and the rest are like 17 , barely even legal . As much as she wants to be a mentor to them she'd wana have someone for company too , thats why she seems intimate with Khun 

Sometimes I wish she was paired with Yong instead of Khun , he's probably the best person on WGM . As Eno said , he takes all your kodak moments and troll the shit out of it , Khun is too cheesy.

/rant 

Don't sleep with him Vic


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

lol JYP only gets a boost because of Yoobin.  

However when it does come to SM, Eunhyuk is pretty acceptable.  

though Mnet is definitely between Cube and JYP, and SM is at least above DSP

And I think Vic is there because f(x) is supposed to be their female Shinee counterpart that dances.  however i don't really think people are out of place, i sorta just accept groups as they are.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 15, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lol no offence but SM should just avoid rap altogether
> 
> Yg > Cube > Jyp > Sm
> 
> ...



whose yong ?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 15, 2011)

lol Yonghwa from CN Blue


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> Why so comfy
> Jing and Hara study Japanese together xD ol at Hara's leg is over Jing body...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNkp3ARnSsU[/YOUTUBE]

It seems this pic has the same outfits as they're wearing here


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 15, 2011)

@Nude....Yup ^^


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2011)

> though Mnet is definitely between Cube and JYP, and SM is at least above DSP



Wat Nicole is the greatest rapper in the history of Kpop





> Am I the only one who thinks Vic seems forced into Fx?? c'mon she's 23 and the rest are like 17 , barely even legal . As much as she wants to be a mentor to them she'd wana have someone for company too , thats why she seems intimate with Khun



She would have suited more to SNSD but I guess she came late as a trainee and SM just ended up putting her in F(x). She doesn't seem out of place in the group but the constant reminder that she's older and them making her out to be their momma is annoying. I can understand Amber's intentions to get some breast milk action out of her but the rest should just stop already. And stop calling khun your dad, the fact that he likes Krystal just makes it more sordid.



> Khun is too cheesy.



They're both too perfect, their needs to be a clash of personality for WGM to be entertaining. They make a decent enough couple but it'll get a bit boring if they keep up the perfect couple act. C'mon Vic tell him you can open doors and women can vote now.

And sorry Hust, they're so having sex


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Wat Nicole is the greatest rapper in the history of Kpop



"Sing it with me now, 2-O-1-O / We bringing new love to the floor / Rocking what's real La Couture / We opening new doors, new show, new control can you keep up" my favourite part of Lupin


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 15, 2011)

oh wat about Lupin...my #1 song of 2010


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2011)

Urakara was worth watching alone for Nicole:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa-vjMrmINU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 15, 2011)

Why no SuJu Siwon and Donghae... and Ryeowook (for the lulz) 

ah well, I'll have to make do with G.O.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2011)

They have about 100 or so Idols competing so the list will get much bigger. 

You don't like Minho?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 15, 2011)

hahaha Nicole was so cute in that part....
got his # lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 15, 2011)

and Gyuri and Hara for MBC Idol Swimming Competition xD...nice


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2011)

> and Gyuri and Hara for MBC Idol Swimming Competition xD...nice



Gyuri will milk her swimsuit and the water like only Baywatch couldXD

Omona just wants Shinee in their underwear


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They have about 100 or so Idols competing so the list will get much bigger.
> 
> You don't like Minho?



nah he's alright, though when I'm looking for skin, a member of SHINee is not the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 15, 2011)

speedo ...llolol///

I cant wait to see Gyul and Hara xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2011)

> nah he's alright, though when I'm looking for skin, a member of SHINee is not the first thing that comes to mind.



I bet most of the time the first thing that comes to your mind is probably Donghae


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I bet most of the time the first thing that comes to your mind is probably Donghae



how could you tell? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2011)

He sure knows how to do fanservice.





> IU also revealed, “The only guy that I have aegyo towards is my dad.”



Alien time to do a Big Momma's house and turn in to her dad.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 15, 2011)

Fanboy Yoseob lol
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGIPEIJoT2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jan 15, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> hey, suju has good rap


But I could never even think of putting them on the same league as Beast or any YG artists


NudeShroom said:


> lol JYP only gets a boost because of Yoobin.
> 
> However when it does come to SM, Eunhyuk is pretty acceptable.
> 
> ...


Eunhyuk and Minho are ok rappers but they never get the songs for it .

Vic always seems out of place to me somehow


Ennoea said:


> Wat Nicole is the greatest rapper in the history of Kpop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! that mom thing is so annoying lol . 

They are too mushy mushy , he keeps wanting her to cry and she never does trolololol .



> And sorry Hust, they're so having sex


----------



## Hustler (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Katzuki (Jan 15, 2011)

Hustler said:


> But I could never even think of putting them on the same league as Beast or any YG artists



This      .


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

Gayoon has suddenly become my bias of 4minute.


----------



## Alien (Jan 15, 2011)

Khuntoria 

Ennoea


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

MAD YOONA R POSTING


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Yoona, be mad, eat cereal.

Innocent couple

Their kids would have superior genes.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

MAD YOONA DON'T WANT CEREAL

MAD YOONA FULL

but yeah i'm bored.  need something to do rather than watching A on repeat and hope their shirts go too high one time.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2011)

We could pic spam if you want?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

pic spam is excellent

i'll see what i have in my arsenal


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

i look back to find boobs sunny


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

it's funny how much younger she seemed 3 years ago.  I mean, it was in the past, but it's not such a big timeskip XD

oh SM, you really like to taint them ;_;


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 15, 2011)

idk but Tae's bust i like xD


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 15, 2011)

I want Asian guys pic spam :33-giggle-


----------



## koguryo (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2011)

Seobb still looks young because she's taken care of her skin, some of the others do look tired all the time tho. 





Also GD's Obsession stage was pretty good, he performed it really well too.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> I want Asian guys pic spam :33-giggle-




We'll see what happens.


koguryo said:


> gif



haha taeyeon.  one of the days seohyun decides to whore herself instinctively to cameras and you change that


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## koguryo (Jan 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


>



hnnnng


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 15, 2011)

I want Tae gif spam..


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2011)

I used to quite like Sungmin until this:



> Q: Your best friend is gay and asks you out. What will you do?
> A: I’ll refuse. I’ll vomit on his face and then I’ll introduce him to a good-looking person.



Next time just refuse to answer.

Heechuls  were pretty interesting tho.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

woah woah woah

when was that


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh Enno, the first gif is love 
They are so cute /hurr




NudeShroom said:


> We'll see what happens.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2011)

It was from some 100 Questions, 100 Answers quiz thing Suju did.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 










So bloody adorable...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

urgh why must suju want to constantly damage my relationship with them


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2011)

They need to think before giving answers, they've put enough feet in their mouths for a lifetime. No more stating girls being fat are unacceptable and less sexist role stereotypes. And enough with the my woman won't work stuff aswell.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just died


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 15, 2011)

> Q: Your best friend is gay and asks you out. What will you do?
> A: I?ll refuse. I?ll vomit on his face and then I?ll introduce him to a good-looking person.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2011)

Just don't ask what I thought when I saw this...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

I wanna blame Korean standards, but I'm pretty sure they have a choice in what they say.  Sadly I can't blame netizens and crazy mothers for all harsh judgments passed, considering there are Korean people who think just like us most likely.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2011)

Idk it could be Korean standard that he wants to adhere to but he should think about Suju fans that aren't straight, how do they feel having to listen to such thing from their idol?

Okay last spam before I go watch RM, what will it be?

Well second last, a Kara spam be coming after this.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Katzuki (Jan 15, 2011)

​


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

Secret is becoming one of the next big things, though I can sorta see how she made the mistake.

Miss A's heads being blown up by JYP 

Not that I hate Miss A, I actually like them a lot but I bet JYP is telling them fodder that they're superior to everything.


----------



## Alien (Jan 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Just don't ask what I thought when I saw this...



just like me


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't want to diss her because its probably not her fault but calling Secret rookies is kind of a slap in the face especially if they heard it and coming from such a mediocre talented kid who just debuted.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Idk it could be Korean standard that he wants to adhere to but he should think about Suju fans that aren't straight, how do they feel having to listen to such thing from their idol?
> 
> Okay last spam before I go watch RM, what will it be?
> 
> Well second last, a Kara spam be coming after this.



almost lost this on the last page

but yeah, his reaction was totally unnecessary.  and sungmin definitely probably has a large gay fanbase...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I don't want to diss her because its probably not her fault but calling Secret rookies is kind of a slap in the face especially if they heard it and coming from such a mediocre talented kid who just debuted.



yeah I agree with your points. She's not helping her image tho, she's been in such a negative light already due to her poor acting.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2011)

Well Noda is a fan of Sungmin. Idk maybe he doesn't feel like that because he does seem like a good guy, but vomit on their face? That's just going too far.

Kara Spam:

*Spoiler*: __ 













Off to watch RM.

Siwon is like a little kid on Christmas Eve, look at him running around like a little child. Hyung Hyung Hyung and his poses and movements are just so cute


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 16, 2011)

omg i love siwon in this episode

i swear to god if he does some stupid answer to some question things one day i'm gonna be T____T because he sorta because my favorite guy


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 16, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> omg i love siwon in this episode
> 
> i swear to god if he does some stupid answer to some question things one day i'm gonna be T____T because he sorta because my favorite guy



our favorites are so similar idek.

Yeah I think he's one of the few that hasn't given a really stupid answer yet. He was hilarious on RM tho <3


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 16, 2011)

Siwon is my Suju Bias <3 He's 99% perfect.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 16, 2011)

oh man i just realized i said because twice 

i start becoming a dumb typer when it's late but yes Siwon was awesome.  My new favorite gif is:



The voice over was SO perfect.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2011)

> i swear to god if he does some stupid answer to some question things one day i'm gonna be T____T because he sorta because my favorite guy



I trust Heechul, Kyu, Donghae, Wookie and Siwon. They're too well mannered to say stupid shit. Heechul does some trolling but he gets asked the most awkward questions out of all the members of Suju and still gives sensible answers.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 16, 2011)

and gives epic fan service. What else can we ask for?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 16, 2011)

Man I hope Donghae really doesn't harbor negative comments or "slips" one day.  SOOO many girls look at him and think "perfect sensitive guy" and if he breaks that one day, I would probably be tempted to kick his previously skinny ass. 

But yeah, that's a pretty good group right there.  I think it was just a shock from Sungmin, who I thought belonged to that group. :/


----------



## Hustler (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol Katz strikes , Heechul is fuckwin but gets into too much shit for stupid things like G-d


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 16, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lol Katz strikes , Heechul is fuckwin but gets into too much shit for stupid things like G-d



Like GD? Shine a Light concert comes to mind.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 16, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lol Katz strikes , Heechul is fuckwin but gets into too much shit for stupid things like G-d



what happened? O:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 16, 2011)

Chidori Mistress said:


> what happened? O:



Heechul gets a shitton of flack like J. Kwon for having a sorta "gay" personality and habits.  

it's not something most of us make a big deal about, but Korea does


----------



## Hustler (Jan 16, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Like GD? Shine a Light concert comes to mind.


Lool shine a light , glad he didn't do it with another idol , netizens and anti's would have raped him


Chidori Mistress said:


> what happened? O:



His "fanservices"


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 16, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Heechul gets a shitton of flack like J. Kwon for having a sorta "gay" personality and habits.
> 
> it's not something most of us make a big deal about, but Korea does


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 16, 2011)

for us in america, we're like "oh hay will & grace reruns"


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 16, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lool shine a light , glad he didn't do it with another idol , netizens and anti's would have raped him



I would've raged. :33


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 16, 2011)

haha so i finally watched the cam of that just now

he literally just did nothing to the girl

it's amazing what the fangirls are excited by


----------



## Hustler (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeh it's nothing lol 


Wait what?? 




> 33. Current clothing attire: Underwear that has drawings of cats all over it.
> 
> 34. My current posture: Heebummie is on my lap


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2011)

Jaesuk's deep gaze


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I used to quite like Sungmin until this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







not... not Sungmin


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Ters (Jan 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qysYUDvW33E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 16, 2011)

really hoped their album would do well but they don't seem popular enough in korea =/ pretty awesome that Hoya choreographs their dances, they're way more involved in their work compared to other rookie groups.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow Hoya choreos their dances?? how talented are they?

Evolution is probably the best album of the year sofar for me , shits on Homin gazillion times


----------



## koguryo (Jan 16, 2011)

I should go horde their album but it does suck for them.  They were one of the best things to come out of 2010 and their vocals improved a lot.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 16, 2011)

So I've just read heechul's answers for the 100 questions, my god he's amazing.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 16, 2011)

I've gotta admit, I've been singing supaluv in my head for the past day or so.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 16, 2011)

So Infinite's official fanclub name may or may not be Inspirit. Apparently you can vote on whether you want to keep it or not on some website.

I think at this point, I've decided there's no hope in finding a fanclub name that I'd be proud to call myself except playgurlz  and accept Inspirit as one of the better ones out there.

At least when you break it up into two words it actually has a nice feel to it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh man Infinites future promotions depend solely on the success of this album. Not looking good

The charts are really competitive right now aswell. Secret garden OST is charting high, add on to that GDTOP album, HoMin comeback, IU's bloody reign of Good Day and all great combacks already this year. Infinite won't have much of a chance to stay in the top 10.

That chick singing Here I am is fucking incredible. But the original is just too amazing:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIgIQcCuy74[/YOUTUBE]
Dem Korean ballads


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 16, 2011)

OMONA~~~~


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2011)

A day after CNBlue's first album, thanks very much YG. I hope it gets delayed:ho


Cry me a fucking river. As if they don't make a ton off the idols. How about not have idols doing nothing for years on end and debut them faster SM



> TVXQ also costs incredible amount of money because of their heavy promotions in both Japan and Korea.



Which SM paid for out of the goodness of their hearts? Oh wait no they made 100 million alone last year off them. Geez do they think because they trained them that means they have ownership? Its like a human trafficking ring.

Im gonna do an analysis of SM, YG, JYP and DSP. I'll be completely unbiased and we'll see who comes out on top.

@Wouter: Idk about Sungmin, he has Heechul in his group a man noone else can compare too yet he still reacts so violently to just the word Gay? Kid has serious issues. I guess its understandable, being gay in asia is far too difficult especially since you'll become a disappointment to your parents. Suicides among gay's in Korea aren't so high for no reason.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 16, 2011)

Hell yes. I'm usually not a fan of her look, but this is great.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 16, 2011)

im spazzing Jess everywhere kukuk


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 16, 2011)

Enno you forgot the banmal song. Iu fans switched from good day to the dream high ost she did + there's shy boy.

Lol secret's the only idol group that's consistently remained in the top 10 on the digital charts. None of the male idol groups in the top 10 tho


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 16, 2011)

Her and Krystal both have a certain look though... where you would just assume they were bitches  Maybe only I see it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2011)

> In other words, shut up you greedy companies.



Its not even just the companies. The broadcasters, newspapers, its like they've all ganged up and decided to claim that slave contracts are for the greater good. Well sorry but they're not. You exploit the hell out of the individual, whoring them out to everything and they let you gladly in some cases. Asking for a break and fairness isn't greed, but treating humans like dirt for the sake of profits is. Please try again Korea.



> Enno you forgot the banmal song. Iu fans switched from good day to the dream high ost she did + there's shy boy.
> 
> Lol secret's the only idol group that's consistently remained in the top 10 on the digital charts. None of the male idol groups in the top 10 tho



HoMin are hovering around 13 but other than that the charts are basically OSTs and ballads. That JOO girls song seems to be a hit too.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 16, 2011)

She's so pretty


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2011)

> Her and Krystal both have a certain look though... where you would just assume they were bitches  Maybe only I see it.



Its called the Bitch face. Gayoon from 4minute has it too. Jess doesn't do it as much but Krystal sure does.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Its called the Bitch face. Gayoon from 4minute has it too. Jess doesn't do it as much but Krystal sure does.



I'm glad there's an official name for it


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol yeah its used in these sort of situations:

1: A girl wears the same top as you at a party, you go up to her and *bitchface*
2: Your dad comes to pick you up after your date even though you strictly told him you'll get home by yourself, you wait till he lowers his window and *bitchface*
3: Your boyfriend tells you its not his fault you're on a period *bitchface*
4: You're watching WGM and your bias is flirting with another man/woman *kpop bitchface*


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2011)

I can just imagine she's thinking Im gonna have to slap some bitches.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 16, 2011)

lmao Enno I wish I could rep you for that.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 16, 2011)

I love Gayoons bitch face for the I CAN CHANGE DA WOOOLD

too bad that song was barely promoted


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 16, 2011)

dflkdflkaflkj Spazz


----------



## koguryo (Jan 17, 2011)

Our Entertainment company shall not have slave contracts and we will still be able to turn a huge profit.

And then every idol wants to sign with us


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2011)

With us exploiting little girls we won't have to worry about profit

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyWnOFdbX-I&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
The core part sounds about as awkward as the "Sexy cookie girl" part in the Cooky CF. Not bad tho.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 17, 2011)

When they turn 18

BAM!

Legion of young adult actresses



Then our bisexual group, what's that you want a threesome with two of your oppas/hyungs?  Okay.  How about a large orgy?

Bam!

Then every gay/bisexual guy and straight girl becomes a fan

Fullproof


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2011)

We'll have like 10 IU's, imagine the crazy oppas fans and the profit


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Jan 17, 2011)

All I care about is they're gonna do less electronic:33 Yes


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 17, 2011)

Just hopping in for a second, but has there been any news of new songs from Brown Eyed Girls?

I figured you guys would know.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 17, 2011)

Dripping Illusions said:


> Just hopping in for a second, but has there been any news of new songs from Brown Eyed Girls?
> 
> I figured you guys would know.



Keep an eye out for a BEG comeback this March, iirc!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 17, 2011)

Dripping Illusions said:


> Just hopping in for a second, but has there been any news of new songs from Brown Eyed Girls?
> 
> I figured you guys would know.



Japanese sign pv was out today

You could check out jea's duet with go, because you sting. Or gain's solo work


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll check those out thanks Rain.



> Keep an eye out for a BEG comeback this March, iirc!


Awesome


----------



## koguryo (Jan 17, 2011)

lol, changed to Dream High for a second and it showed them doing Genie, Taecyeon sang and the first thing that came to mind was who the hell was doing Taecyeon's voice over for his singing?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2011)

> “The public and our members seem to be tired of electronic sounds, so we’re preparing warmer, more emotional sounds that give an analog feel. There is a bit of rock influence as well.”



I bet this was the reason of the delay, they've probably re-worked the music.



> Taecyeon sang and the first thing that came to mind was who the hell was doing Taecyeon's voice over for his singing?



Probably JYP.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 17, 2011)

oh god... watching BEG Sign in Japanese.

I swear during Miryo's rap I heard KKK


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 17, 2011)

aka you got scammed buying the mini cause all the songs there are on the album


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 17, 2011)

oh wow


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 17, 2011)

Minzy is 17 today (Jan 18th), a happy birthday to her. 2012, come sooner


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Minzy ~~


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJsEK2IYtpI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
That was horrible. Taec's singing was god awful, Suzy is mediocrity personified and why was IU holding a guitar? 

The shots of the guy crying while looking at Taec smiling are just hilarious tho


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 17, 2011)

oh thank god enno

i watched that earlier and was like WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS

fat IU was the only truly redeeming quality to that


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 17, 2011)

Agh Taec . . .   My brain froze for a second there.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2011)

Cara people on Omona seemed to love it tho. I guess there must be a ton of people sniffing glue.

And lol at the people being really impressed by Suzy in the drama when she's murdering Taeyeons part. IU should have been the main character, atleast she can sing.



> LOL I definitely like this better than the original version! XD Why is it that guys rock girl songs while girls fall short when they try guy songs?



Youtube comments section, where brains go to die


----------



## Sasori (Jan 17, 2011)

Caelus said:


> Minzy is 17 today (Jan 18th), a happy birthday to her. 2012, come sooner


Dam, one more year until she becomes unappealing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Youtube comments section, where brains go to die



/megafacepalm 



Sasori said:


> Dam, one more year until she becomes unappealing.



don't worry.  a full year of more kpop groups debuting jailbait will eventually produce another her.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2011)

Jpop

Jasmine- One:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvJHcB1JTqE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Really liking this recently.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah becuase I need to learn Korean culture to understand the depth of Gee and Mister's lyrics

Also i've never come across all that much hate from international fans.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 17, 2011)

haha I agree that culture should be learned about before bashing

but yeah normally we aren't going to need subtitles to understand that Seohyun is obviously singing about how much more awesome it would be if most women were naked 24/7


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 17, 2011)

pshhh nothing wrong with being in the first third 

but yeah, I'm pretty sure for most kpop you don't really need to know much beyond the basics of what the song is about.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8s8v9Mj8XM[/YOUTUBE]

Noda you'll love this

Sunggyu looks totally cute in the beginning


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 17, 2011)

oh my god, close ups of Sunggyu in all his tiny-eyed glory pek

edit: you know I just realized that Sunggyu actually kinda looks like Henry. Not in this video but in some other ones


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-GNJ7lyY_M&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
Completely different to what I expected. Not bad but idk if this suits her.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 17, 2011)

After rewatching Come back to me, i always wonder why L is the face.  tbh Sungyeol looked better in the first mv.  [/buttheart that a semi-bias gets no time ]



Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-GNJ7lyY_M&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
> Completely different to what I expected. Not bad but idk if this suits her.



boobs is totally cute in this.  though honestly i have no fucking idea why jinwoons presence seems to piss me off, the story seemed so lame


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2011)

Saw this, thought of Noda.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 17, 2011)

I couldn't differentiate l and sungyeol in come back again lol.

Also saw that dream high ver of genie. That was... All kinds of bad. Sry Suzy just doesn't have a strong voice


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 17, 2011)

'gasp' she's so adorable in that MV , and the teaser completely lied, I was expecting a ballad. 

@Enno: he actually kinda looks like a friend of mine in elementary school there


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2011)

> Also saw that dream high ver of genie. That was... All kinds of bad. Sry Suzy just doesn't have a strong voice


Seems like they want her to be the face of JYP now that SoHee is gone, doubt it'll work out tho.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 17, 2011)

sometimes i scare myself with how many times i can watch these gifs over and over >_>


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 18, 2011)

Jap RDR teaser. 

Idk I think it sounds better than jap gee already


----------



## Alien (Jan 18, 2011)

That Dream High vid


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah becuase I need to learn Korean culture to understand the depth of Gee and Mister's lyrics
> 
> Also i've never come across all that much hate from international fans.



if anything, it seems like it's us international fans going "Why are these douchebag korean fans hating so much?"


----------



## koguryo (Jan 18, 2011)

I bet that person isn't fluent, just thinks she is.  I've seen a few other Korean-Americans at Yonsei that thought they were "fluent" but then they were put in Level 2.  Speaking in 반말 with your parents and other Korean-American friends doesn't mean you're fluent.


----------



## Alien (Jan 18, 2011)

Korean drama about students that are trying to become superstars. IU spent the first couple of eps walking around in fake as fuck looking fatsuit.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 18, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> what the fuck is that dream high thing and why does it look dumb
> 
> srsly JYP cameo?



it's a really really bad drama. I think Eunjung & IU are pretty much the saving graces. Oh and that actor guy who sang better than Taecyeon in Genie.

G.NA's album is pretty decent but CUBE being cheap was just ugh =/ Should've just released a mini, it's not really a full album to me. I like track 4 though, 벌써 보고 싶어.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 18, 2011)

MV for Visual Dream

[YOUTUBE]jBxW22JLUmg[/YOUTUBE]

not really digging the choreography

God damnit Yuri is hot


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 18, 2011)

watching Dream High ep 5...lol Genie...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

visual dream was so lol

the song for me wasn't too bad, since it's just a promotion song like Chocolate Love where it's pretty much irrelevant.  

and I'd jump into Seohyun's core any day.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah, I thought the song was okay. But that choreography wasn't anything too grand


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

It was definitely slapped together and they were told to make an MV with it. 

I can see several mistakes, and Fany even looks down most of the time, making me think she did this amidst her injury.


----------



## Alien (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like they filmed it in about 10 minutes. Bad chorea is bad. Hmm oreo's


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

so i'm guessing dream high is sorta like glee going even more downhill than it already is


----------



## Alien (Jan 18, 2011)

Also, i can't remember which one of you posted the Lachata vid but you deserve to be shot.

I was singing it annoyingly loud while i was showering according to my mom 

Stuck in my head


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome to the club Alien


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 18, 2011)

Jumping as bgm in ep 5...woot xD


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 18, 2011)

Alien said:


> Also, i can't remember which one of you posted the Lachata vid but you deserve to be shot.
> 
> I was singing it annoyingly loud while i was showering according to my mom
> 
> Stuck in my head



that was me


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

i haven't needed proof of his greatness for a while now

we need a godly nickname for heechul


----------



## Alien (Jan 18, 2011)

Are any of Lee Hyori's old albums/songs worth checking out ?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)

Please don't be true, Im gonna kill someone.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 18, 2011)

hahah take that you DSP...dont force my girls


----------



## Alien (Jan 18, 2011)

The fuck          !

Edit: hope the lawsuit doesn't take too long


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)

I have no qualms with them dropping DSP like the waste of space they are but I don't want fucking four, I want the best fucking five. I knew the girls were depressed with Gyuri leaving some distrubing tweets afew weeks ago but damn DSP must have done something really horrible for them to just quit like that;_;


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 18, 2011)

i dont even like DSP to begin with

they had the girls with no rest last yr...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

HOLY SHIT 

what did gyuri tweet?


----------



## koguryo (Jan 18, 2011)

HOLY FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

Our Entertainment company plan begins now


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 18, 2011)

Ehhhhhhhhhhhhh, that sucks  D :


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)

Gyuri's is an insomniac so add that to her schedule basically they were tweets about her feeling hollow and empty, the whole group has been seriously depressed for a while now and DSP keep adding shit on shit, the girls haven't slept since around October. I knew they were gonna crack sooner or later but can't believe this. 

Kara breaking up and Gyuri staying with DSP is basically the worst thing that could happen to me as a fan, KPOP I hate you


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

WHAT WILL HAPPEN TO THE SOKA LOVE ;______;


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)

SNSD will probably join in them in a couple of years after SM's destroyed their health and minds.

If the four stay together they can probably make it, I mean Gyuri is my one true bias but sadly I have to admit they could probably make it without her. DSP are fail, they have zero power now that Kara has left so they can't cockblock Kara like SM. Idk about how Korea will take it tho and if they suppourt them. Kara doesn't exactly have Cassies behind them.

Seriously is this the reality in the end? Will all our groups (except YG) end up like this?;_;


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

GODDESS GYURI MUST REMAIN ;____;

that's like, 90% of their variety show savvy right there 

i'm not a huge stan, but i fooking love them


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd like to believe that she's being a martyr and letting the other four be free while she stays. She must have a reason tho, I hope she decides to dump DSP, what is Jiyoung gonna do without her?


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 18, 2011)

uh oh
we might see another DBSK situation. D:


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 18, 2011)

At least in DBSK, Yunho & Changmin stayed together. 
Gyuri would be the only one left here


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

it's true... 

YG is the only company that doesn't treat it's idols like tools.  

DSP overworks
SM has them under total control
JYP doesn't properly protect it's idols
Cube overworks Beast
Mnet starves it's idols

my god can't some of this be untrue one day >_>


----------



## Alien (Jan 18, 2011)

Who's IU's company ? She gets treated pretty well from the look of it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)

JYJ were hot guys so Korea was somewhat okay with it, I have a feeling the girls are gonna get bashed like crazy. I don't want this, someone build a time machine so I can go back in time to half an hour ago.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

argh enno, Kamilia don't deserve this


----------



## Alien (Jan 18, 2011)

VIVA LA KARALUCION!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol I made sort of an unspoken promise that I'd probably leave Kpop once Kara and SNSD broke up, didn't expect it for years. Seriously if Kara can sue then no company is safe.

Stupid fucking DSP, congrats no SS501 or Kara. Look where greed got you?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 18, 2011)

Didn't dsp lose finkl way back when they were hot too? The company pretty much sucks I feel

But fuuuuuuuuuuuck it took them this long to reach this far. Gyuri should leave and join them too


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)

Yep Finkl broke up but Hyori stayed with DSP until she dumped them for fucking up her promotions by stealing Britney's songs.

Kara being bombarded at the airport:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

well the one redeeming quality to Hyori's situation is that she did release 10 minutes after finkl broke up, right?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

NEW INFO



EDIT: which is almost useless, dammit Gyuri >@


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)

When 10 Minutes was released their status was individual activities rather than disbanding but the other two members ended up quitting DSP afterwards and Hyori stayed.

Im confused, I'll just wait till all the details are clear.


----------



## Alien (Jan 18, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> NEW INFO
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: which is almost useless, dammit Gyuri >@



Weird that they didn't tell her


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

Alien said:


> Weird that they didn't tell her



Yeah, this is something you think people would discuss over time.  

This isn't looking good.   Though I guess I can always hope that this was horribly spur of the moment and Gyuri was truly out of the loop.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

okay, the idiots on omona are starting to multiply


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 18, 2011)

Hope they stick together. It still puzzles me how Gyuri wasn't even aware of the whole situation.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)

Well theres a rumour that her dad is a major shareholder of DSP but still I can't believe that Gyuri was kept out of the loop.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 18, 2011)

So the other members were in Thailand and Gyuri was still in Korea doing her radio show?  Is that right?  

If that's the case then maybe they had trouble getting a hold of Gyuri or something.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

@enno that would make a huge amount of sense in this situation.

also guys, i'm going to develop a new workout regimen to sell to the US military

I call it "The Korean Idol Experience"


----------



## Alien (Jan 18, 2011)

You don't do something like this as a spur of the moment thing.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree with Alien. They must have been discussing this for quite some time. I bet they could've told Gyuri if they really wanted to. . . .


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, I know.  But it is an idol lifestyle.  They could have one day woken up and said "fuck it" D:

But yeah, it's mostly what I want to believe right now because Kara was one of those girl groups no one would have thought this would happen to


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)

Its weird that the lawyer just came out with and none of the members made a statement. Im gonna wait before I start randomly punching people in the street.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

Overall it's just a really strange situation.  Gyuri is the one who actually expressed how frustrated she was about their current situation through twitter; so she seems to have some connection with the members.

These people are also being referred to as "Kara's lawyers" which you would think would overall refer to them as a group, which would involve Gyuri, however since it does not seem to involve her, you would think it would be an individual representative.  

Also, when the hell would 4/5 members be able to contact their lawyer without having Gyuri on their ass, especially with their packed schedule?  It would have to be in a situation where they are all separated by different countries.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)

I trust all the members, idols are in situations that we can't even imagine. The pressure, the pace and their treatment. Idk why the girls didn't tell Gyuri but theres a reason. I hope we get some proper info soon.

You have the imagine the stress tho. Secret didn't sleep for 8 days because of year end ceremonies instead imagine Kara who promoted two albums simultaneously in Japan and Korea throughout November and December, while October was filled with them going on every Japanese show imaginable while still promoting Mister and recording two albums. Then they had to prepare for live stages at all the year end ceremonies while filming their drama and doing photshoots. Add to the radio/TV appearance in Korea and Japan as well and recording of new material for OST's. Basically no rest whatsoever, they were probably going crazy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

lol i saw that

i lol'd, but they shoulda used a different pic xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)

Listening to Kara's lonely, crying.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

Well if it makes you feel better, go to SSF and download "Enjoy Today" under new releases.  I'm watching it now and it's amusing. ;_;


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 18, 2011)

wtf 




By the way, I saw a video today that made my day  :3 . . .Ah, that was an amusing sentence


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)

I think I'll just watch True Blood while it downloads.

Also Cube if you're listening don't push so hard for Japan with Beast. Japan is cursed, it will break your idols.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

Brb, trademarking my name, going to own a girl group


----------



## koguryo (Jan 18, 2011)

JYP if you're listening, push 2pm in Japan.  They'll totally become a hit and won't break up


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

turns out DSP are even bigger dicks than SM it seems

I hope Gyuri ditches them and goes with the other 4 to Cube to become the best fucking five


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 18, 2011)

Two months and Gyuri didn't know?
worrying.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)

As always rather than trying to start a dialogue with the girls DSP does the most useless thing ever. Its just the name, people fell for the girls not the fucking name.

Lol at DSP acting shocked when they were trying to trademark the name since December. They won't be able to trademark the name, Im pretty sure even SM doesn't own the rights to the name DBSK.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 18, 2011)

DSP you scum of the earth.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)

More like the dumbest company on the planet. All they have left now is Rainbow.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 18, 2011)

I bet they won't last much longer either.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

what the fuck and i was just starting to like rainbow

the only group i can like now without fear of them disappearing is 2ne1

and i'm not nearly as gay for CL as anyone else [/shallow]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)

Noone likes DSP as it is, if Kamilia jump ship then thats basically half of Rainbows stans gone.

Gyuri's situation is basically that of Yunho's. Her parents seemed to have stopped her from leaving DSP. So she knew about the situation but probably wasn't told by the members about the termination.

Btw Kara won't have any issues, I bet every company will be falling over itself to sign the girls up knowing they can be their golden goose in Japan. DSP can't do anything, Universal will happily switch.

Anyway too much drama for a poor soul like mine. Just gonna go cry in a corner for a while.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)

To Kpop companies:

SM: Start treating SNSD right before they sue your ass, and treat Shinee like human beings aswell.
Cube: Give Beast a break and don't force too many activities on them, they're still new and they won't be able to handle it.
DSP: Go die.
YG: Stay classy and keep treating your idols well.
JYP: Smart company, you got a bunch of fame whores as trainees who will never quit no matter what.
CCM: Fucking let Tara eat already.


Basically the parents want a bigger piece of the pie and used the girls are pieces in their game of push and pull. Fuck them all for destroying Kara. I bet the parents were only involved in the meetings. I do wonder which company is offering to make them as big as SNSD?

Also DSP paying them $3,000 each for their Japanese promotions is ridiculous and trying to justify that is worse. Horrible company. Btw DSP whats 0% of 0? Yeah thats how much you're gonna get from now on.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)

I love how DSP said we "only" get 15% from the 18 million dollars Kara made when trying to justify them paying Kara only $3,000 for half a years work.

I bet Universal are paying for all the promotions in Japan especially knowing how cheap DSP is, thats the only way they would let Universal take 85% profits. So if Kara had failed DSP wouldn't make a loss but since they've been a success the tears have come out. Pathetic.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

3000 is literally only a little more than a thousandth of the profits they made


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)

0.06% according to AKP. I swear I make more than that and I work part time doing nothing.

I just imagined 5 Lindsay Lohan moms, scary.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 18, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS?? GYURI COCKSLAP THOSE MOFOS PLEASE


----------



## koguryo (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh DSP

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1WbnSywJoI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

dammit leo, i just imagined futa gyuri


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)

> The representative mentioned that the numbers are similar for any Korean artist advancing into the Japanese market.



Im gonna slap a bitch. Their album went fucking platinum, no other Korean artists has done that yet so fuck you DSP.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2011)

and wait where is .06 coming from?

3000/2,700,000 = .001 repeating


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2011)

And DSP were supposed to be one of the fairer ones among Korean ent companies



> there is this news article interviewing Gyuri's father and he says he's ashamed because he doesn't have any idea how this could be happening. he also said that Gyul's mom is tryig to reach her by phone, but Gyul is not answering.



Please be ok Gyuri.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 19, 2011)

i hope she's okay, this sounds really devastating from what all perspectives


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2011)

Fuck! soo annoying without my own comp

Anyways they got 3k just from the album sales?? a bum on dole here get's more lol . Terrible how Gyuri has been left out of this whole mess though , i'm not liking her mom at all /sigh 

Hope it all blows over and they return as Kara with all 5 members. Kamilias ftw!!!


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 19, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> what the fuck and i was just starting to like rainbow
> 
> *the only group i can like now without fear of them disappearing is 2ne1*
> 
> and i'm not nearly as gay for CL as anyone else [/shallow]



pek 




10char


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2011)

This is just disgusting.

Pretty sure SM at least pays their idols well enough. Onew managed to buy a car for his dad and the girls don't seem as deprived as Kara


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, Hyoyeon bought her parents an apartment or house while Jessica & Krystal split a car 4:1.  

DSP has pretty much been underpaid and overworked, it's sad that i'm using this to justify that at least SM gives it's slaves decent wages, considering Jaejoong drives like a 60,000 dollar car or some shit

edit: 60,000 was a low estimate, googled and converted to find it was a 170,000 dollar car. >_>


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 19, 2011)

Gathered the confidence to start posting Kpop videos on my facebook. I post a song by K.Will, and an old friend asks if I ever saw the version done with Brown Eyed Girls on Music Travel Lalala. We've known each other 8 years, and were unaware of each others somewhat recent love for kpop.



Great successsss! I'm happy


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 19, 2011)

Here is something from me to DSP


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> Regardless, this situation is fucked up. But at the same time it's going to have a ripple effect throughout the industry. Companies are going to man up or we'll see alot of simular cases
> 
> Give the industry half a year and everything will be different, Idols will be treated like humans, also the music is gonna have a major overhaul following Bigbang's upcoming album.
> 
> I'm getting ready to enjoy Kpop a whole lot more than I already did, we might have to bite through the sour apple first, but it'll be worth it



Lol everyone thought this was Geng and JYJ did but I don't think it will. SM I doubt are gonna get any lawsuits from their current artists.

In fact, Hara just withdrew from the termination so it's seungyeon/Nicole/jiyoung sueing now


----------



## Alien (Jan 19, 2011)

Poor Kara stans


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm wondering if they paid up to Hara.  She is probably the most profitable member.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2011)

DSP has managed Kara horribly, even if they don't leave DSP (which I hope they don't) atleast their contract will be fairer. Honestly Kara haven't even complained about their earnings, its mostly DSP adding on to their schedules without giving notice or even asking them. The parents need to come to an agreement with DSP who need to get their shitty little act together. Lol at them talking about "blood and sweat" when every Kamilia knows how DSP have basically ignored them for 3 years and just concentrated on SS501. Gekidan Hitori did more for Kara in a month than DSP ever did. 

Also DSP expecting Gyuri to go on a radio show when her dreams are ending, good one DSP

Anyway I'll probably be out of Kpop for a week, I honestly need a fucking break. See you guys on the weekend.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2011)

Fuck this , i'm with Eno


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh geez the two weakest of the group making a comeback together lol. Nah the girls won't quit like that, their lesbian love will shine through in the end. Im worried about how their parents are wrecking Kara's reputation by not shutting the f up. The members themeselves haven't even said anything.

Ugh I hate all the people basically loving the drama and talking shit about Kara when they don't know shit themselves.


----------



## Alien (Jan 19, 2011)

Ennoea 

I'll miss your friendly IU bashing


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2011)

Illuminati bitch is illuminati.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2011)

I love Kara too much for em to disband , I kinda know how Tvxq stans feel now . 

I know right , I hate the fucking parents . Gyuri said herself that she wants to be with the members but apparently her mom has deep connections within DSP , she can go get fucked 

Gona shoot down AKP for boasting about Snsd in a Kara blog


----------



## Alien (Jan 19, 2011)

If you do something like that you have to follow-through, stick together and don't back off no matter what happens. Fuckin' parents.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2011)

Gyuri's mother is a stage mom, and a manipulative one at that. Too much shit everywhere, I'll come back when its settled.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2011)

Hara probably has the biggest fanbase , DSP did a genius thing luring her back in


----------



## koguryo (Jan 19, 2011)

Six Degrees of Nicole Jung

We should play this to pass the time


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 19, 2011)

I really think they have potential to become a top girl group this year with WG busy in America and SNSD/2NE1 advancing to Japan. And with KARA's future really uncertain... (no offense meant I'm really upset by this too ;_, Secret can easily work their way up. If they advance to Japan now like 4minute, it'd be a really bad move for them. 

Secret can easily switch from a big band sound to cute musical style to powerful ballads to hot dance tracks. They're insanely versatile compared to a lot of girl groups so I hope they reconsider and stick with becoming more popular in Korea before they start overseas ventures.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 19, 2011)

sigh...cant even sleep last night with those KARA's news>.<


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 19, 2011)

whoa with those Kara news, can you guys recommend me some good Kara songs please?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 19, 2011)

oh lol KARA? ask me ahah

Lupin, Wanna, Honey, Pretty Girl, Mr, Love Is, AHA, 2ME, We're With You....want more?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 19, 2011)

aigooo...my URAKARA


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 19, 2011)

DNA anyone? I really fancy Mika <3


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2011)

More Kara drama

Seungri's mini , really liking his duet with Iu.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 19, 2011)

So, Ichi, how are you doing dude? 

Hope you feel better soon.

@swimming competition: I'll be waiting for your appearance, Boobs.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 19, 2011)

Poor Jonghyun, he's probably going to need to see a physical therapist from now on out if he's to continue dancing...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 19, 2011)

@Ada....i guess im okay thanks >.< need  a good news from KARA to cheer me up >.<
how about you?


----------



## Alien (Jan 19, 2011)

G.NA and IU in bikini oh my


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 19, 2011)

and suddenly the world was shocked when a nosebleed so fierce rocked Belgium as it flooded the state entirely


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2011)

> Rainbow , Secret , IU , After School , G.NA , Chaeyeon


 

Somehow Korea will troll us


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 19, 2011)

well honestly if it's a competition

bikinis are totally out of the question, you can't compete swimming in those

and if they did

thank god

because we already know someones string will come loose


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 19, 2011)

hmm, if it's a competition, does that mean the guys will be wearing tight trunks? Don't know if that'd be a turn on, or a turn off


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Jan 19, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> and suddenly the world was shocked when a nosebleed so fierce rocked Belgium as it flooded the state entirely



It's mixing with the layer of semen that constantly plagues this land. Fuckin Kenneth 



Hustler said:


> Somehow Korea will troll us



Oh shit, i didn't notice that. Hyosung


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 19, 2011)

THis is excellent news


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 19, 2011)

the years are kinda inaccurate but still


----------



## Alien (Jan 19, 2011)

Ah lol 

IU, Hyori, Secret and G.NA are neighbors


----------



## Alien (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 19, 2011)

that's pretty awesome, I love it when the creative netizens show themselves. 

and woah, fx has a pretty big portion of that, surprisingly.  I know their fanclub is big, but i didn't think it would have much impact.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 19, 2011)

Some pretty nice 2NE1'ing there 

Little bummed about the size of T-ara


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 19, 2011)

Alien said:


>



I can see 2ne1 from here  <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay, I keep replaying the new mblaq songs.

I love them, but I have to admit that Thunder's parts just make me cringe.  It's not like he's horrible, but he's being totally out-shined by Mir easily (in rapping.  anyone could kick Mir's ass in singing)


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2011)

Mir is pretty good , especially when he's rapping fast

I finally watched the latest ep of goguma , how adorable is Seobb  . Khuntoria is starting to get meh , too much skinship


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTpAT-_ZGQI[/YOUTUBE]

Mika is definitely my DNA bias pek


----------



## koguryo (Jan 20, 2011)

Man, I wanna watch Dream High for IU but I personally think the plot of the show is stupid.

"Country boy falls in love with city girl.  Goes into city to find her, joins her musical academy.  Fat/ugly girl, not really, falls in love with foreign boy who isn't even foreign.  Then there's the douchebag who can't sing.  Then there's Eunjung, who I think, just plays a typical school bitch.  Oh and JYP is in the background getting high or something."


----------



## Hustler (Jan 20, 2011)

^ I'd rather Urakara , heard some good wraps about it 

Katz : Is that the down cover?


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Katz : Is that the down cover?



Yes~~~    <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 20, 2011)

I would watch Urakara

but ROBOTS WTF



I missed leos edit lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 20, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Okay, I keep replaying the new mblaq songs.
> 
> I love them, but I have to admit that Thunder's parts just make me cringe.  It's not like he's horrible, but he's being totally out-shined by Mir easily (in rapping.  anyone could kick Mir's ass in singing)



Meh I always felt that Thunder really only got a pass due to being dara's bro. Talent wise he's really um... Not there


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 20, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Meh I always felt that Thunder really only got a pass due to being dara's bro. Talent wise he's really um... Not there



Yeah I'm sorta the same... I don't like questioning a members placement in a group because it seems harsh, but I have to admit he's somewhat bland.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 20, 2011)

Mblaq overall are not that impressive as vocalists except Seungho IMO , could have done with another main vocalist instead of Thunder .


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 20, 2011)

GO is an excellent singer, the problem is their voices aren't distinguishable at all.  

Like right now, they're just generic group with good songs.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 20, 2011)

Go is pretty much the backbone of the group , he's an all round solid entertainer , so I could never classify him as a lead singer or main dancer

In other words , jack of all trades master of none?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorta.  I think he's pretty much got singing down... but it's just I couldn't tell you if it was him, Joon, or Seungho singing at any point in the song.  

different from when like in Suju, you can tell when KRY sings, same with all of Shinee, Yoseob, etc


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 20, 2011)

mblaq has 2 rappers and 3 vocalists.

it was more about looks than talent i feel.

snsd won the daesang at the Seoul Music Awards. I already saw Shawols hating on it lol.

eta:

my favorite perf of sma (that I've watched so far). fnc better release these versions of LOVE and I'm A Loner, they are fucking awesome.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 20, 2011)

So Seungyeon is close to backing out on the contract termination too 



And where is this from??


----------



## koguryo (Jan 20, 2011)

I think Sohyun's boobs are starting to get bigger

Fucking twitter

Now I feel like a pedo

Edit: Holy mother of fuck, Gayoon looked exhausted.  I hope it was just her makeup but she appeared to be lip syncing a few parts


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


> And where is this from??



It's from a mucore episode back in 09 I remember... they had leaders and maknae groupand one other I can't remember but I think sunny was in it
The maknae group had seohyun sohyun gain jiyoung and minzy


----------



## Hustler (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you 

Lol that CnB performance , Tae looks so pissed off , how I imagine Cara would be during a Yong performance


----------



## Pein (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm digging Seungri's album, I think I like it more then the GD&T.O.P album.

Another thing, why the fuck is Daesung getting ignored. It feels like he's the odd one out of big bang.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't know if YG had any plans for him but he got into an accident and was hospitalised for a while , which lead to depression and all .


----------



## Pein (Jan 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I don't know if YG had any plans for him but he got into an accident and was hospitalised for a while .



That site made me laugh. content not suitable for minors, you have to be 14 lol.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah because it's filled with retards and young'uns might lose their mind


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 20, 2011)

koguryo said:


> I think Sohyun's boobs are starting to get bigger
> 
> Fucking twitter
> 
> ...



ia gayoon looked real bad in the performances. she's a gorgeous girl but she looked like she wasn't into the perf at all today.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 20, 2011)

He looks like an Alien



Why Hyunyoung is the bomb

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIl8FjC-dLU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Jan 20, 2011)

He looks fine to me.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I don't know if YG had any plans for him but he got into an accident and was hospitalised for a while , which lead to depression and all .



Dae is depressed because of the car crash? : (


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QZo5Ji43u8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygkhxUItiUM&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

Seungris solo is a strange one. On one hand you can see him trying to imitate Chris Brown and Usher a mile off, but I still really like it. Still don't think much of Seungri tho, his dancing is unimpressive, and so are his vocals. This stuff is tailor made for Se7en but YG has a boy filling in for him here.

The MV's I don't even remember because I was too busy checking out the YG dancers, I can recognise all the guys and most of the girls. I bet being a YG dancer is a good job, you probably get paid well, get to travel and have sex with IU.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 20, 2011)

I like the other song better than VVIP. 
He always looks awkward to me no matter what.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 20, 2011)

oh Jess <3


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 20, 2011)

So Nyuh Shi Gay!


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QZo5Ji43u8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygkhxUItiUM&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]



I love both <3~~


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 20, 2011)

i'm personally not big on seungri at all, but i'm gonna watch these and think of them objectively. 

But first i'm going to watch an episode of SGB that aired on february 14 2009.




































































THESE MVS ARE HORRIBLE, HE'S TALENTLESS AND UGLY >(


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 20, 2011)

wow that is a really unflattering screenshot of him.

Well, at least he knows how to put on a show. I feel like for the second MV, YG just gave Seungri a bunch of money and was just like do whatever the hell you want with it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 20, 2011)

my truthful opinion about victory is that he is trying to do some sorta american style, which isn't bad, but it's just not zooming out there with awesome.

and yeah the mvs were meh for the most part.  i did like some of the choreo, though.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 20, 2011)

....things are going on KARA's issues...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Jan 20, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Dae is depressed because of the car crash? : (



After the car crash he lost all confidence because he couldn't sing properly for a while or something along the lines of that . He was worried that he's gona be the black hole in BB , that's why they pushed the comeback dates back


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 21, 2011)

is it wrong that I kind of find him hotter with the bruise...


urghh, I'm so excited, ever since I've been gipped out of having Donghae at the idol swimming I've just been waiting for this event to air.


----------



## Alien (Jan 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Alien (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank god the fat suit is gone.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 21, 2011)

IU for main character plz.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 21, 2011)

I think I'm the only one who doesn't really care for the 5th album lol.

damn I need to check out a lot of things. I still haven't got around to listening to JQT/Joo's minis and now there's Suengri's.

YES PLEDIS I CAN FINALLY LOVE ORANGE CARAMEL NOT AS A GUILTY PLEASURE NOW. what an amazing follow-up track choice. Thank god Pledis didn't pick one of the cute songs on the mini and went with the ballad instead.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 21, 2011)

it's okay.

I've never really liked SuJu tbh so yeah. OST wise I don't find those amazing or whatever (a lot better than their album stuff) but I don't think SM staff write the OSTs.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 21, 2011)

OMG Deputy I'll be spazzing right along with you 


and your sig is beautiful pek


----------



## Hustler (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Jan 21, 2011)

It won't happen Leo, don't worry!


----------



## Hustler (Jan 21, 2011)

Her mom is the friking ring leader though , I don't know how she could possibly choose .

I understand being a girl from the States she's more likely to get fed up with this Korean bullshit than anyone


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 21, 2011)

Who knows, they may have just planned this to get dsp to pay attention to how shit they're treating them.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 21, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Her mom is the friking ring leader though , I don't know how she could possibly choose .
> 
> I understand being a girl from the States she's more likely to get fed up with this Korean bullshit than anyone



Still, I think that article is a lot of speculation and gossip. I wouldn't worry too much, things will work out!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2011)

Kick them out of the industry? Seriously who the hell does he think he is? Worried that T-ara might sue you for making them dance in the fishnets with -18*c temp or that you're starving them you ass.

Why has everyone made it their duty to either bash Kara or tell them what to do? No they're not damaging your precious Hallyu wave, everyone seems to just sit there and judge them as if they've committed a crime. Yes the whole situation is embarrassing, but I blame the media, Landmark (which is just the shittest firm on the planet) and the twitter whore that is Nicole's mother. Kara have been in discussions with DSP but theres an obvious problem with the CEO's wife, maybe DSP need to be a little professional and hire someone capable and not some old hag who is running the place in to the ground. Media is turning this in to a fucking circus with all the false info.

The only one who have shown any maturity here are Kara, no tit for tat and want to remain as a group. Poor girls stuck between annoying mothers and a horrible old hag with a complex. They all need to shut up and do things privately. And someone take away Nicole's mothers twitter, woman is just an idiot.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 21, 2011)

Eff you Kim Kwang Soo!


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 21, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> KIBUM CONFIRMS SUJU IS WORKING ON FIFTH ALBUM AND HE'S WITH THE GANG AGAIN



Really?! That's great!~~


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Kick them out of the industry? Seriously who the hell does he think he is? Worried that T-ara might sue you for making them dance in the fishnets with -18*c temp or that you're starving them you ass.
> 
> Why has everyone made it their duty to either bash Kara or tell them what to do? No they're not damaging your precious Hallyu wave, everyone seems to just sit there and judge them as if they've committed a crime. Yes the whole situation is embarrassing, but I blame the media, Landmark (which is just the shittest firm on the planet) and the twitter whore that is Nicole's mother. Kara have been in discussions with DSP but theres an obvious problem with the CEO's wife, maybe DSP need to be a little professional and hire someone capable and not some old hag who is running the place in to the ground. Media is turning this in to a fucking circus with all the false info.
> 
> The only one who have shown any maturity here are Kara, no tit for tat and want to remain as a group. Poor girls stuck between annoying mothers and a horrible old hag with a complex. They all need to shut up and do things privately. And someone take away Nicole's mothers twitter, woman is just an idiot.



CEOs are starting to sound more like Pimps every day.


----------



## Alien (Jan 21, 2011)

Fuck 'em

Also, we haven't had any IU news for days. Her company seems to be taking good care of her. They weren't lying when they said that IU was going to take it easier the next couple of weeks.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah she probably needs to get some bloodwork done to make sure all that oppa fucking isn't going to have negative effects


----------



## Alien (Jan 21, 2011)

Get the fuck off Cara's account, Ennoea


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 21, 2011)

someone needs to channel him, i bet he's off trying to take over DSP.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 21, 2011)

how long is Kara contracted with DSP anyway?


----------



## Alien (Jan 21, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> someone needs to channel him, i bet he's off trying to take over DSP.



And suddenly the James Bond theme starts playing in my head.

Anyway, how did the Korean public react to the news, did we get any word on that ?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 21, 2011)

i know they're all over the news in japan at least, it seems to be devastating them


----------



## Alien (Jan 21, 2011)

No comment


----------



## Alien (Jan 21, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> i know they're all over the news in japan at least, it seems to be devastating them



Ugh, they were doing so well in Japan. 

Never realized how much i liked Kara till this shit started.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 21, 2011)

Just watched RM 23, was alright. xD

Jong Kook/Gary/Haroro part at the end was pretty funny, though I think Gary coulda worked harder considering how close he was. XD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 21, 2011)

Chalice said:


> how long is Kara contracted with DSP anyway?



5 yrs i think


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 21, 2011)

Chalice said:


> how long is Kara contracted with DSP anyway?



2012.

CCM is shit anyway. That guy admitted he thought producing girl groups was easy, he got real lucky with T-ara. Co-Ed was such a failure for him.


----------



## Ters (Jan 21, 2011)

Huzzah - checking out Dok2, The Quiett, and Supreme Team tomorrow


----------



## Adachi (Jan 22, 2011)

Whoa, I just noticed I only have 46 posts ITT. What happened, how come it got slashed?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 22, 2011)

wooot ahashjflshdfjls more JESS' scan....

but I dream of Yoona last night....


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 22, 2011)

Adachi said:


> Whoa, I just noticed I only have 46 posts ITT. What happened, how come it got slashed?



Threads over 10k posts would have gotten purged so a mod help split the thread into 3 so we wouldn't lose anything.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 22, 2011)

oh posts count...


----------



## koguryo (Jan 22, 2011)

Fucking damn it, the thing that pisses me off the most about this whole Kara thing is the fucking parents.  I'd understand if Jiyoung's parents wanted to do something cuz she's still underage but the others are all grown women.

Nicole: Mom what the fuck are you doing?
Nicole's Mom: It's for your own good Nicole.
Nicole: Are you retarded?  Do you have any idea what this shit has done to my rep?

That is what I imagined what went on between the two.


----------



## Alien (Jan 22, 2011)

conversion optimization services


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 22, 2011)

random question:

why does daniel seem like a popular Korean-American name? :S


----------



## canza (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh! by SNSD is playing in my head 24-7. I need to get rid of it, but I can't. I try listening to other songs, but when I'm done, it just reverts back to the song. WHY MUST IT BE SO CATCHY?
Can anyone help direct me to the SNSD thread(well, if there is one) btw? Much appreciated.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 22, 2011)

No solo'd out SNSD thread here, though we talk about them a lot anyway considering how active they are.  

There is a Kpop fanclub in the general section as well


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 22, 2011)

canza said:


> Oh! by SNSD is playing in my head 24-7. I need to get rid of it, but I can't. I try listening to other songs, but when I'm done, it just reverts back to the song. WHY MUST IT BE SO CATCHY?
> Can anyone help direct me to the SNSD thread(well, if there is one) btw? Much appreciated.



I dont think there is a thread for SNSD xD just spazz about them here ^^
Oh is a great song...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 22, 2011)

how many people have a SNSD set here lol


----------



## Alien (Jan 22, 2011)

canza said:


> Oh! by SNSD is playing in my head 24-7. I need to get rid of it, but I can't. I try listening to other songs, but when I'm done, it just reverts back to the song. WHY MUST IT BE SO CATCHY?
> Can anyone help direct me to the SNSD thread(well, if there is one) btw? Much appreciated.



You should check out Kara. 

But don't get too attached


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Jan 22, 2011)

Who is that, Itchy balls ?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 22, 2011)

its HyunA lol


----------



## Alien (Jan 22, 2011)

God, i should have known that. I'm horrible at remembering faces and names in KPOP


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Jan 22, 2011)

I thought i had the entire set but that pic doesn't look familiar

Edit:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 22, 2011)

its one of the Photoshoots from REAL ^^


----------



## canza (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok, well actually I'm not a fan of this group, or I'm not really a fan of k-pop in general, but my friend is completely obsessed with this group. He knows every song, and he knows the dances to every song. When a song plays, he can recognize who sings which part by saying the girl's name when he hears which voice it is. 
So then he made me listen to Oh!, and oh man I can't get it out of my head. I heard it was like number 1 song of 2010?
Oh and I like Sunny cause she's cute, and Tiffany, especially in the Run Devil Run video. She was SO DAMN FREAKING FINE IN THAT.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 22, 2011)

oh your friend is indeed a true SONE lol

yes Oh rank #1 in 2010 ^^...good job on Sunny and Tiff bias haha
RDR got the hottest concept


go and try out #3 song of 2010
KARA - LUPIN


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 22, 2011)

ehhh Oh! number 1? 
did not like it at all!


you better run run run run run~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 22, 2011)

well SNSD's oppa fans support thats song alot ahhah u know ^^


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 22, 2011)

lol yeah you're right

oppa i'll be down and all


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 22, 2011)

lol ahhaha

I do listen to Oh a bit more than RDR though xD


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 22, 2011)

omg I can't believe this never actually occured to me 



> “Teen Top is a boy band from South Korea. Their debut's song is CLAP. Sounds like some kind if illegal gay porno.”



wow I bet theire company's really regretting calling their title track Supa Luv.


----------



## Alien (Jan 22, 2011)

Favorite Hyori song please


----------



## Kagawa (Jan 22, 2011)

canza said:


> Ok, well actually I'm not a fan of this group, or I'm not really a fan of k-pop in general, but my friend is completely obsessed with this group. He knows every song, and he knows the dances to every song. When a song plays, he can recognize who sings which part by saying the girl's name when he hears which voice it is.
> So then he made me listen to Oh!, and oh man I can't get it out of my head. I heard it was like number 1 song of 2010?
> Oh and I like Sunny cause she's cute, and Tiffany, especially in the Run Devil Run video. She was SO DAMN FREAKING FINE IN THAT.



Yes Tiffany


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 22, 2011)

lol Teen Top....I like Clap more than Supa Luv... lol wat...


and I dont really have a fav song from Hyori >.< must ask Nicole for that lol


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 22, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> wow I bet theire company's really regretting calling their title track Supa Luv.



I thought of them being gay because of the line ' I make him say' at the beginning of the song.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2011)

> but my friend is completely obsessed with this group. He knows every song, and he knows the dances to every song. When a song plays, he can recognize who sings which part by saying the girl's name when he hears which voice it is.



That is most of us, most of us can recognize the voices of probably all the main idol groups in Korea, its not so hard really. Shit does that mean we're all obsessed?



> “Teen” for “teenagers” and “Top” as in a bikini top.



I guess Supa Love does insinuate something sexual if this is what people think when reading their nameXD

Most famous Hyori song:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5vQNAB_9p4[/YOUTUBE]

Favourite would probably be this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT0gPFGtEes[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Jan 22, 2011)

The second song is totally not KPOP like but i like it, a lot.

Thanks Ennoea


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2011)

No worries you under age child lover.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 22, 2011)

lmao I can tell you I didn't interpret the Top part as a bikini


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 22, 2011)

my god 

how the hell can people like this girl and yuri have self-esteem issues!?


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd be tempted to smack any girl who had a Yuri body AND body issues.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2011)

> how the hell can people like this girl and yuri have self-esteem issues!?



Bored teen girl probably, someone once makes an offhand comment about the shape of their ass and they begin to obsess about it continuously. Silly American media fuel such stupidity with their horrible journalism.


----------



## Alien (Jan 22, 2011)

Holy crap she's horrible live 

Edit: Hyori i mean


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2011)

You were listening to her sing? Wrong strategy, just stare at her breasts.

Well Hyroi is not known for her voice lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol Hyori has a great personality

but yeah, she can't sing.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2011)

Cara an enemy has appeared to sully the Church of Seobb, we must destroy this heathen and purify her.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 22, 2011)

I would take them out, but I hope they form an army of themselves and recruit Yonghwa. 


That was she's only left for me.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2011)

Dude is cool and that's what you call a secret. Someone find him and tell his GF.



> Why do I have a feeling this is /my/ boyfriend... =.=
> LOL MAX IF THIS IS YOU TELL ME. I KNOW YOU REALLY LOVE HIM.



Lol scandal.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 22, 2011)

haha 

saw that one and lol'd.  it's sad how i sorta look at these daily now.  they're mostly so bad, but every now and then theres a good one


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2011)

Most of the time they're not really secrets just rants, those ones are kinda silly.

Cara at home with her crystal ball:

Cara: I see them walking, cmon fly my pretties, take out the Hamburger


Btw Secret dethroned Hyun Bin to the no 1 spot on Melon, they must win now.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 22, 2011)

I think Secret may quite possibly have overtaken SNSD as my favorite girl group.

^ yay. unfortunately not on cyworld =/ iu's dream high ost is blocking everyone.

idg why everyone is eating up Suzy's OST, it's ranking pretty high on the charts atm


----------



## Hustler (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 23, 2011)

woot Banzai for Vic <3


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2011)

Does this mean Vic is the only girl in the world that's seen the Lochness Monster?


----------



## Alien (Jan 23, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



                               .


----------



## Hustler (Jan 23, 2011)

Perhaps  . Fuck Khuntoria , Goguma ftw!!





> They knew that the both of them had fallen for the same girl, and both told the girl that they should treat the other person well



Why did I think of Sica right away?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2011)

It probably is Sica. Donghae was somewhat close to her, and the Ice Princess teasing is easily HeeChul trying to get attention.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 23, 2011)

so I tried signing up on Secret's international forum.

they refused to let me join with this message:



> Sorry you are a spam bot according to Stopforumspam.com


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 23, 2011)

oh...what the cheapp....


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 23, 2011)

RM23 was a good ep. That guest guy was hilarious, everyone being afraid of him <3

Glad to see Jihyo back in form~ Trying to break Gwangsoo's arm haha.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 23, 2011)

Went to tvtropes

Looking up several idol groups names, so far seen Beast and Suju's pages


----------



## Hustler (Jan 23, 2011)

> On the January 22nd episode of ?100 Points Out of 100?, Kim Tae Woo was asked for his thoughts about IU choosing him as her ideal type


Wait what?? she's got a new one now?? 

Lol just stop Iu!


----------



## Alien (Jan 23, 2011)

Nah, she mentioned him in a interview a couple of weeks back. He's not that new lol.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh lol I can't keep up with her weekly changes


----------



## Alien (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah just read that, he handled it nicely.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 23, 2011)

Indeed , bear Taewoo is the man 

Anyone else sick of Homin winning everything??


----------



## koguryo (Jan 23, 2011)

And now on Soshi's page



> Asexuality - Seohyun prefers sweet potatoes and Keroro to male company.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2011)

Meh seems like they'e sucking up to HoMin since they're doing worse than Shinee right now and Lucifer hardly won anything.

Oh geez Min crying about noone recognising her on the street, you just debuted love.

Seungri still looks abit amateurish but he's improved alot, comeback stages were decent.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 23, 2011)

^ not to mention most people know only Suzy and 'pink haired girl in the group'.

yeah Homin is basically winning cause of their mad album sales =/ Secret would've continued winning on MNet if SM & MNet didn't suddenly mend their relationship.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't get it. Album charts and singles charts are two different entities. HoMin winning on albums charts is understandable but with those horrible digital sales how can they win? Korea you confuse me, I still don't get music shows.

And will Yonghwa perform the Banmal song anytime soon? C'mon MBC atleast you guys sort it out.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 23, 2011)

Banmal song is my go to cheer-up song along with Love Light, Shady Girl, and Shy Boy


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 23, 2011)

I hope he never performs that horrible song.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I don't get it. Album charts and singles charts are two different entities. HoMin winning on albums charts is understandable but with those horrible digital sales how can they win? Korea you confuse me, I still don't get music shows.
> 
> And will Yonghwa perform the Banmal song anytime soon? C'mon MBC atleast you guys sort it out.



for Music Bank, the format used to be pure digital score + broadcasting or audience score. But then Gee won like 9 weeks in a row and people bitched about it so it got changed to include album scores.

then they bitched about album scores affecting the wins too much after Oh! dominated so they reduced the % of album sales by 5% to please the people. But I don't find much difference anyway, still didn't prevent SuJu/SHINee (and now Homin) from winning through album hoarding.

That's for MuBank but idk what system Inkigayo uses. As for MNet, uh, they rig it too much so who knows wtf goes on anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2011)

Kpop bitch face

Seobb loves it cara:ho



> for Music Bank, the format used to be pure digital score + broadcasting or audience score. But then Gee won like 9 weeks in a row and people bitched about it so it got changed to include album scores



This is the dumb. With the way fans hoard albums it would make the situation much worse.

Nicole's retarded mother needs to sort her shit out with the CEO's wife right now. Even with this crappy situation Kara's rep is still okay and well Japan seems to have gone crazy, I mean their midnight drama just got 8% ratings and the drama's like bad.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 23, 2011)

I wana strangle Nicole's mom , she's basically destroying her daughter's and 4 other girls career just when they are hitting the peak .

"insert k-pop bitchface"

Banmal song is so addictive , thank god there's no Seobb otherwise i'd be listening to it 24/7 .  Lol so slack how Infinite has won nothing sofar or even Mblaq not getting the proper recognition for finally delivering something nice .

Ji Eun sets


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 23, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Oh lol I can't keep up with her weekly changes



-takes notes-

My Korean big brother, you have much to teach young Caewoo pek


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 23, 2011)

JYJ's self composed album is out =D

liking what I hear so far more than Homin's album.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2011)

Listened to it, more Jpop than Kpop but the tracks do seems decent.


----------



## Kiseki (Jan 23, 2011)

Some real music lovers! MBLAQ's new album for the win!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 23, 2011)

Well MBLAQs new songs are genuinely good at least. xD

Cry is awesome.  I sorta wanna hear the rest of the album if it's on that tier.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2011)

Short comment is short.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm glad that he chooses to give perspective.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 23, 2011)

Heechul is sensible as always 

Pretty much everyone in B2st are naive except Doojoon , it's so funny when watching variety shows with them


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2011)

Junhyung you'd think is cool but he really isn'tXD


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2011)

Apparently JYJ sold 150,000 copies of their Essay/CD thing already, good for them. Now please Jaejoong stop posting tweets that sound suicidal.



> The Financial Supervisory Service revealed on the 16th that in the early half of this year SM gave out bonuses of 780,000 USD to CEO Kim Young Min and six other executives. This amount is 3 times the amount given out at the same time last year, which was 220,000 USD per person and substantially bigger than the amount given out the year before, which stood at around 300,000 USD.
> 
> In the first half of this year, the company’s total sales and operating profits stood at 47.5 million USD and 18.6 million USD respectively, which represents an increase of 59% and 385% relative to the same time last year when recorded total sales was 29.8 million USD and operating profits 3.8 million USD. For three years in a row, from 2006 to 2008, SM Entertainment recorded sales deficits, but last year, after pulling out of the red, the company has only been recording gains.





> 780,000 USD bonuses for company executives in the first half of the year
> 
> Average salary of other employees shrinks to under 16,000 USD



Talk about exploitation of employees. I do like how they call everyone greedy except for themselves.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 23, 2011)

I love this gif~~ pek


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2011)

GD should keep that hair style, suits him.

I assume some of you guys haven't seen the infamous Haptic CFs with DBSK and SNSD so here they are:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chz3voy35C8[/YOUTUBE]
I'll admit it, this CF is the reason I started to like SNSDXD


----------



## koguryo (Jan 24, 2011)

One of my new favorite artists released her first album(mini) today


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ2s3REftZo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krPCBpYAqEo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7x8gzMTFCo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKzcafI5DK0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASR9KBispuk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> GD should keep that hair style, suits him.
> 
> I assume some of you guys haven't seen the infamous Haptic CFs with DBSK and SNSD so here they are:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chz3voy35C8[/YOUTUBE]
> I'll admit it, this CF is the reason I started to like SNSDXD


haha, this was the CF that got SNSD a billion antis overnight.


----------



## Alien (Jan 24, 2011)

> DSP Media has revealed that they will be trying their absolute best in reaching a compromise with the three estranged KARA members on January 25th.
> 
> Representatives reported on the 24th, “We received notice that they will be meeting on the 25th at 10 AM.  We have yet to receive a location.”
> 
> ...



Source -


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 24, 2011)

so I'm praying Woolim gives Infinite more chances. The way they've been speaking in interviews, it's like this album is really make or break for them and that it'd be the end soon. =/ Kinda sad that Teen Top and MBLAQ are more appreciated in this round of promos when they haven't been delivering it on the music shows.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Jan 24, 2011)

That seems like the norm.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 24, 2011)

...Bad boy~~
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP_z6Rf4NfU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Jan 24, 2011)

Eh, do not want. Original Japanese songs please


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 24, 2011)

@Ali..indeed
 u loving Yoko these days?


----------



## Alien (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes but not only her



<3


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2011)

Their Japanese still sounds Korean.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXcPC65LoqY&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
Lol.


----------



## Alien (Jan 24, 2011)

I think i'm too used to hearing their songs in Korean. It just sounds wrong.

Did they release any original Japanese songs ?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 24, 2011)

nope yet for SNSD...

woot Kallen


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2011)

I doubt they will, SM doesn't need to and don't think Universal cares. I bet SM will change its stance on Japan though, now that there's no DBSK they will need SNSD to pay those exec bonuses so expect a full on attack on Japan.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Their Japanese still sounds Korean.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXcPC65LoqY&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
> Lol.



 **


----------



## Sasori (Jan 24, 2011)

OMG THAT CLIP


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh god... that was weird.  

Also I really like Japanese RDR.  Maybe I just think it's more suitable a language for the silly dark concept?XD


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2011)

I understand and agree with their reasons but Miss A were hardly all that original or fresh, well not to me atleast. Didn't Sistar beat them to the punch with Push? But atleast there's one ceremony that is concentrating on the word "best" rather than popular. Heck while I don't particularly like NuAbo but it was pretty fresh compared to other songs. I see Kafka in the nominations list, awards are legit as hell.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 24, 2011)

wat is this...

We Got Married’ producers wouldn’t mind casting non-idols for new couple 

must apply xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 24, 2011)

lets start a petition for ichi+jess


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 24, 2011)

lol you know me best


----------



## Alien (Jan 24, 2011)

That vid


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2011)

Unfortunately for Ichi Jess is probably applying to go with Taecyeon right now.


----------



## Alien (Jan 24, 2011)

You have given out too much Rape in the last 24 hours, try again later


----------



## Hustler (Jan 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Unfortunately for Ichi Jess is probably applying to go with *Taecyeon* right now.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 24, 2011)

Listening to 4Minute's Hide and Seek right now, and some other stuff from their new album that I haven't heard of before.

Edit: Album's from last month but just got uploaded onto the Korean portal sites


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 25, 2011)

well so SMtown in Tokyo today~


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 25, 2011)

wow true Sone....proud lol


----------



## koguryo (Jan 25, 2011)

Sure is a lot of JongKey there, goddamn


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2011)

I see Vic is quite good at that


----------



## Hustler (Jan 25, 2011)

I love bangs on Vic  , she looks real cute


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 25, 2011)

Vic looks super cute in that ep ^^


----------



## Alien (Jan 25, 2011)

Omg, that's so cute


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2011)

She's like a cute Chinese Penguin.

Unfortunately the penguin doesn't know that he likes em young:


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 25, 2011)

lol is it just me, or does Sohee actually have one of the best bitch faces out there. it's probably cuz you don't expect it from someone who's supposed to be so cute


----------



## Alien (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 25, 2011)

....awesome ^^
cool horse lol


----------



## Alien (Jan 25, 2011)

I love her hair and outfit. So cute.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 25, 2011)

^This. I can't find a flaw, everything about her is just knee shaking appeal. Musically, I really only prefer her acoustic stuff really. But I will always give her truckloads of credit for her skill with that.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 25, 2011)

time to watch Dream High ep 6 lol


----------



## Alien (Jan 25, 2011)

2 minutes into the first ep of Family Outing and i'm having trouble breathing

Hyori in that red dress


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 25, 2011)

I been watching Hello Baby: T-ara lately. Not addictively, but I'm on episode 4 I think.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> lol is it just me, or does Sohee actually have one of the best bitch faces out there. it's probably cuz you don't expect it from someone who's supposed to be so cute



Lol I have trouble finding her cute since we're "same-age" as Korea would call it and she always has the bitchface on.  XD

it's not that she isn't cute but omg, she smiles less than UEE.


----------



## Alien (Jan 25, 2011)

Alien said:


> 2 minutes into the first ep of Family Outing and i'm having trouble breathing
> 
> Hyori in that red dress



HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGG

She's so flirty


----------



## Alien (Jan 25, 2011)

HNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGG

THE SLOWMO'S ARE KILLING ME!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't care whether it's true or not, that's just annoying to read considering how hatefulthe person seems to be >_>


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh Alien.

We won't judge you for fapping.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 25, 2011)

Sure are a lot of fucking emo kids on Kpop Secrets


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2011)

Seriously 

*goes to write one about seohyun*


----------



## koguryo (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG YES-


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 25, 2011)

she looks gorgeous in that ^_^

I must be one of the few who like RDR Jap lol. Maybe both Cara & I like it because Seobb's lines in the Jap ver are really amazing compared to the rest. I find Sica kinda off in it tho =/


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2011)

I remember Hyori in that red dress, her boobs were flying everywhere. The first few eps of FO are pretty awesome, Hyori and Jaesuk are hilarious together.



> JYJ - Mission
> 
> SICK TRACK


I really like Pierrot.

Also I hope Nicole slaps her mother. She seems hell bent on using her daughter to sort out a personal vendetta against the CEO's wife.


----------



## Rika (Jan 25, 2011)

koguryo said:
			
		

> OMG YES-



Yes please 

After watching Mblaq Idol Army, I'm in love with this pairing :3

Watch @ 0:22 and @ 3:53:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G6djWcFpV0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

In fact, if you haven't seen this, watch this whole episode, as it's the lovely Secret <3


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2011)

"When Seagulls get angry they take a dump on your head"

MC Kim on WGM


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 25, 2011)

So last week someone requested for DBSK to play on the announcements for a friend's birthday. Then today some other group of girls requested SHINee's Replay. I'm thinking if SuJu or SJM has released something by the time my birthday rolls around, I'm gonna request it. 

If not, then I'll probably request Genie


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2011)

Noda is your school mostly Asian?

Request Beautiful by Donghae:33


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 25, 2011)

garhhh...


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 25, 2011)

Beyond asian. 

There's always this joke that we have where you can always spot the caucasian people because it'll usually be a head of blonde/brown amongst a sea of black.

I should :33


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2011)

Sounds cool I guess.

I went to an all boys school


----------



## Alien (Jan 25, 2011)

IU is longing for some big black cocks it seems



/racist


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2011)

She's not the only one:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8i_ttyke6A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 25, 2011)

hahaha cute Sooyoung~


----------



## Alien (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol              .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2011)

Just stream it.


----------



## Alien (Jan 25, 2011)

First eps aren't available for streaming.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 25, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> Beyond asian.
> 
> There's always this joke that we have where you can always spot the caucasian people because it'll usually be a head of blonde/brown amongst a sea of black.



/is jealous.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2011)

Wat?  The first episodes are the only ones on Youtube. 

Also lol Noda.  My school was a sea of African American students and it was the same idea.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 25, 2011)

Dammit, my school is full of girls.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2011)

Katzuki you probably imagined a school full of Kim Bums and GDs, I doubt thats the case. Unless Noda seen any lookalikes in your school?


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Katzuki you probably imagined a school full of Kim Bums and GDs, I doubt thats the case. Unless Noda seen any lookalikes in your school?



Wish that were true. I wouldn't expect that much.  
Just asians would be alright. My school is full of girls and only one of them is korean, and she doesn't have brothers or cousins here.

I mean, what the hell!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2011)

Poor Kat and her aim to entrap a Korean boy keeps getting thwarted

IU liking black guys has probably made you crazy Alien, measuring up to that would be difficult.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Poor Kat and her aim to entrap a Korean boy keeps getting thwarted



It's worse than that Enno. . . I doubt I'll ever have a korean friend. Here in Mexico at least. 

FFF Noda you lucky. ; . ;


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2011)

oh kat

we'll find a way to get you to korea one day

or at least northern virginia or california.


----------



## Alien (Jan 25, 2011)

Need to get some sleep i think 

Oh i wish i was following KPOP when this happened


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 25, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> oh kat
> 
> we'll find a way to get you to korea one day
> 
> or at least northern virginia or california.



Anywhere. If there are Asians, I'll go. 

I could trade places with someone who loves latinas since my school is full of them.  They are not ugly either. Someone interested? 

In my japanese school, there are events throughout the year where tons of japanese people go but I feel like a little fish in a sea of Piranhas. =_=


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2011)

> In my japanese school, there are events throughout the year where tons of japanese people go but I feel like a little fish in a sea of Piranhas. =_=



Piranhas as is the Girls are vicious or the boys are hungry?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2011)

Okay, heres what we'll do. 

My sister loves hispanic people, so we'll trade you with her.  

Then when you're here, we'll trade you with IU to Korea (since she likes black people, and that's what we have here)

then me and Alien will switch so I'm in belgium.  

then i'll find some korean person who likes belgium to switch with me so i can be in SK to find seohyun :ho

GENIUS PLAN.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2011)

Not alot of Latino's around here for me, but there's a ton of Chinese and Japanese people. The cutest girl was one who claimed she didn't know how to save on to a USB and asked me for help, she was adorable.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Piranhas as is the Girls are vicious or the boys are hungry?



Girls are vicious. Besides I feel defenseless. I'm the shy type when it comes to asian guys. 



			
				NudeShroom said:
			
		

> Okay, heres what we'll do.
> 
> My sister loves hispanic people, so we'll trade you with her.
> 
> ...



 Cara, you're Indeed genius.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> She's not the only one:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8i_ttyke6A[/YOUTUBE]



Hilarious <3



Latinos are rare in England. Send some over plz.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 25, 2011)

Chidori Mistress said:


> Latinos are rare in England. Send some over plz.



I'll be glad to do so. DHL is good? :ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2011)

holy wow, that is some obession.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2011)

Fangirls. I'd say she's an idiot but I have a friend who actually believes she could marry T.O.P if only she can get to Korea. I once made joke about him and she didn't talk to me for weeks.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh god that's bad. 

I'm glad I'm not that way over Seohyun.  That and I don't take jokes THAT seriously. xD


And no, I know nothing of when you got back home and found that your room was trashed by barrages of sweet potatoes after that one comment about Yongseo being real.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 25, 2011)

What? Khun? It'd be more understandable if she were stupid over Siwon. But Khun? I mean, he's fine. He's the only one in 2PM that I don't dislike. . . But Khun?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2011)

> And no, I know nothing of when you got back home and found that your room was trashed by barrages of sweet potatoes after that one comment about Yongseo being real.



I knew that was you!!! I really should have figured it out when you spelt "Seobb likes brown sugar, she just doesn't know it" with my socks

 And I want my copy of Miss Congeniality back Cara


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2011)

But I love Sandra Bullock ;_;


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a spare copy of Speed 2, you should have taken that.



> What? Khun? It'd be more understandable if she were stupid over Siwon. But Khun? I mean, he's fine. He's the only one in 2PM that I don't dislike. . . But Khun?



Khun was kinda dull on Idol Army anyway, Jay was the funny one.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Khun was kinda dull on Idol Army anyway, Jay was the funny one.



Jay as in 'Jaebeom Park?' * o *


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah Jay Park or Jaebum, which ever name he uses now.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Jan 25, 2011)

Kpop is still a live I shee :33


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 25, 2011)

Actually there are some pretty cute guys at my school but idk, it's probably cuz I have a limited pool of options to work with. A lot of my friends don't really have a preference for Asian guys that much though, they're obsessed with Australians. Their dream is to get a hot Australian surfer boyfriend and there was this one time some girl with an Australian accent came to my Psych class. My guy friend was practically orgasming everytime she spoke.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 25, 2011)

KARA 3rd JP single going to be this song..
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY8sahuMiKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 26, 2011)

oh wtf...Sunghee is getting married already? 22...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 26, 2011)

AKPOP's article is up lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 26, 2011)

Aw good for her.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm happy for her but no offence,  I give em 3 years max , she's way way too young .


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 26, 2011)

Came across this, figured some people might be interested.



Was in someones sig on soompi, been looking through it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 26, 2011)

Caelus said:


> Came across this, figured some people might be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Was in someones sig on soompi, been looking through it.



haha my friend got a KARA sweater on there


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 26, 2011)

I like the Run Devil Run shirt in the Run DMC layout.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 26, 2011)

I wanted to get 
and the Taeyeon one too...but i didnt keke


----------



## Alien (Jan 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lDE-P7fYis&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 26, 2011)

aigooo sexy Vic~


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2011)

Behave like adults you weirdos, its good to be enthusiatic but they shouldn't ruin it for the majority of fans who are normal and have self control.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2011)

Meh you can just go to specialist T shirt printing sites and get it done from there, just upload a pic and its decent quality too.

MV costs of SNSD, 2NE1 and BEG

Listened to Seungri's album, really liked it actually:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRhZSqQ0rlM&playnext=1&list=PL8B9F41A2A8D716FF&index=25[/YOUTUBE]
Favourite song from the album. 2011 you're already better than last year.


----------



## Vix (Jan 26, 2011)

Caelus said:


> Came across this, figured some people might be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Was in someones sig on soompi, been looking through it.


oh wow, I'd totally buy a 2NE1 black t


----------



## Vix (Jan 26, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> looking at that kpop clothes site thing
> 
> theres no male clothes for suju
> 
> fail


You can always wear a woman's XL Wouter.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2011)

> Don't Don / SUPER JUNIOR (+Zhoumi&Henry, Jungmo)



Favourite song+ three of SM's best talents= Want. Jungmo and Henry will completely own that shit. Zhou Mi can just flirt with Kyu or something on the side.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Listened to Seungri's album, really liked it actually:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRhZSqQ0rlM&playnext=1&list=PL8B9F41A2A8D716FF&index=25[/YOUTUBE]
> Favourite song from the album. 2011 you're already better than last year.



pek I like this too Enno.


----------



## Vix (Jan 26, 2011)

So who's all going to the KMF in LA?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 26, 2011)

me...but not till May...beside i want to know who are the guests first


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 26, 2011)

Vix! <3   ~


----------



## Vix (Jan 26, 2011)

Same, I wanna know who the guests are too.  It's on the 14th of May u_u it'd be awesome if I could go since I live a few hours away.


----------



## Vix (Jan 26, 2011)

Katzuki! How've you been?


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 26, 2011)

Haze said:


> Katzuki! How've you been?



Quite well thank you. Busy with homework though . . .

Yourself?


----------



## Vix (Jan 26, 2011)

:/ aww, good luck with it tho :]
I've been good.  I gotta go read u_u


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 26, 2011)

oh then you should go ^^


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2011)

Ichi Kara without Nicole, what will we do?;_;


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 26, 2011)

Enno I wish I coul rep you for that Henry comment


----------



## Hustler (Jan 26, 2011)

Since Jewelry also made their comeback and no one seems to care  .

I hate Seo In Young but oldschool Jewelry pwns hard  . Gil is punching million times above his weight .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dzkfz9UWu_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Ichi Kara without Nicole, what will we do?;_;



eff DSP for now..im looking forward to JP activities xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2011)

> Since Jewelry also made their comeback and no one seems to care



They're not really Jewelry tho, the only member left is Baby J and I don't really like her.



> Gil is punching million times above his weight .



This is why I never believe his act on variety shows chasing idol girls when he has that at home, I mean seriously the girl is just gorgeous.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They're not really Jewelry tho, the only member left is Baby J and I don't really like her.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I never believe his act on variety shows chasing idol girls when he has that at home, I mean seriously the girl is just gorgeous.



 I don't like her either , she has such a horse face . Ahwell newschool Jewelry and Baby VOX are such fails , should have changed the name.  

Ikr , she's banging! They always put Gil into awkward situations though , they ask who his favourite idol is and make him choose between his favourite idol and Jungah , guy looks awkward as fuck everytime .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2011)

Seo In Young is really obnoxious but some of her old songs aren't so bad:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feIr4He7Kfk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2011)

It irritates me how she has the annoyed/pissed off face all the time . Wow she's actually pretty decent looking with long hair , she looks like my slutty high school teacher with short hair .

She's such a fashionista but G-d still rapes


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2011)

Do not ever watch WGM with her, bitch face 24/7, girl was a nightmare wife.

With long hair she's pretty sexy.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeh she has the ultimate bitchface even on Heroes 

Who was she paired up with? never seen any of the oldschool WGM's , Hwangbo is pretty goodlooking .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2011)

Remember recently that guy Crown J who got caught with weed? Well it was him. 

HwangBo is gorgeous, and seriously the most lovely girl ever. Unfortunately she's always been picked on, they say she looks like a man.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh Crown J , the guy who claimed his twitter account got hacked  

 I think she's really gorgeous , lol Korea but seriously it must be hard to bear for her. I think Soo Ah became really pretty after plastic surgery then again you could say that about all the idols .

Anyways I realised that lots of female idols have monster legs/thighs , Zinger and Vic could drop me with one shot


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 27, 2011)

Hwangbo is amazing <3 (I think that's her, she's really dark skinned right?)

She considers Sungjong her rival ahahaha. They were on that Midnight Idols show.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2011)

Also I don't know how I feel about Infinite having a crack at Japan , infact i'm not a fan of groups having a crack at international market when they can't do it in their own country but since I like the boys a lot , hope they can pull off a Super Nova or CNb


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2011)

pek


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm glad I kept the faith of them sticking together as five <3

DSP couldn't afford to lose them, I knew they'd meet the parents halfway or something. I hope they get better contracts though.

also how did Seungri win M! Countdown? it's ranking even lower than Shy Boy on almost every digital chart, I'm so pissed the girls didn't nab more wins from this round of promotions. kinda sad they're getting robbed of wins due to album sales.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm pretty fucking annoyed right now. She has a great body. Cara said it best, a dancer's body, with more built legs. I'm sure 80+% of those fans can't even see their dicks.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2011)

You just have to ignore the them Caelus, they have a deluded view of what healthy is. They think Vic is fat ffs, morons the lot of em.

Thank god the parents saw sense, now hopefully this whole issue can go away.



> I think she's really gorgeous , lol Korea but seriously it must be hard to bear for her. I think Soo Ah became really pretty after plastic surgery then again you could say that about all the idols .



Honestly most idols looked fine before surgery, the one surgery that I dislike the most is Rhinoplasty. Nearly all the SM idols have it where they straighten the bridge of their nose completely. Its one of the aspects in which I prefer Japanese idols, their noses look better.



> also how did Seungri win M! Countdown?



Its Mnet. Still surprised he won, Yonghwa, IU and Secret seem to be owning all the charts.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 27, 2011)

lol that's caelus, not alien haha

 /googles rhinoplasty examples


----------



## Alien (Jan 27, 2011)

Just search for a Hyori pic. She has a typical PS nose.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2011)

Lol sorry Caewoo.


----------



## Alien (Jan 27, 2011)

IU's nose is completely real 

Don't know about the rest tho. My tardism makes it impossible for me to see it


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 27, 2011)

lol these guys care way too much about their noses

but then again i don't really notice stuff like that.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 27, 2011)

Minzy has a sexy body, she's a fit dancer


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2011)

Minzy and Bom have perfect bodies, the netizens need to get a life.



> but then again i don't really notice stuff like that



Sometimes you can't tell but other times its so obvious. Jonghyun from Shinee being a prime example, his nose looked fine in Noona but now his nose looks really fake. When it looks plastic then its a problem, this is where Hyo looses it for me in terms of looks.

And DSP now has my respect, they seem to actually want to solve their problems rather than bully their way through. However this whole mess has made the CCM Ceo look like an obnoxious, self important twat.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 27, 2011)

Anyone here needs full audio from SMtown in Tokyo?
cuz someone recored the whole SMtown in Tokyo as mp3 lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Minzy and Bom have perfect bodies, the netizens need to get a life.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you can't tell but other times its so obvious. Jonghyun from Shinee being a prime example, his nose looked fine in Noona but now his nose looks really fake. When it looks plastic then its a problem, this is where Hyo looses it for me in terms of looks.



Oh man it still took forever for me to see it. But I've also noticed you rarely get profile shots of idols. 

But yeah I was able to find one particular frame of Jong tilting his head and see the bump.  And it's totally not there in RDD. 

Nose jobs aren't a huge deal for me, but yeah it does look fake when you compare.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2011)

Its just a bad example to younger Koreans, nothing wrong with a slight bump on your nose. If you want to get surgery then its noone elses business but when your nose is completely fine then I don't get it. Minho got one too when his nose had no problem whatsoever.


----------



## Alien (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a severe dislike for unnecessary ps. I've written multiple tl;dr's ranting about it in the CAG and i don't write a lot of them.

Le sigh.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm mostly meh towards it because I think it's mostly up to the person, but yeah when the idols do it it does send a horrible body image message to their fans (no matter the age)

The problem with these companies is that the smart way to do it, yet in no way ethical, is to put the squeeze on the idols when they start getting popular.  It probably puts a huge amount of pressure on them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClUM9kc557o[/YOUTUBE]

around 5 minutes and 10 minutes are hilarious


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2011)

Were there any good performance from SMTown? Can't seem to find anyone talking about it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 27, 2011)

Well it was pretty much the same stuff as the others.  Unless there are clear as day fancams that come out I doubt we'll hear much more.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 27, 2011)

i dont think so but...more remix than the one in LA..


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 27, 2011)

​


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2011)

YG sure loves spending his money on MV's and i'm not surprised about SM at all , fucking cheap bastard


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 27, 2011)

thats y 2NE1's MVs are so colorful with all of those stuffs


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> thats y 2NE1's MVs are so colorful with all of those stuffs


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 27, 2011)

woot woot Hammie~


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm surprised they even cost that much, Oh had a bench and thats about it.

SM mv's are about the dance in the end, as long as it flashy and colourful they know they'll get people to watch them.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2011)

Ikr , minus the clothing I see nothing fancy .


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 27, 2011)

i'm pretty sure 10,000 dollars of Oh's money went into finding a computer so old it's not even flatscreen


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2011)

> i'm pretty sure 10,000 dollars of Oh's money went into finding a computer so old it's not even flatscreen



Lol. Then they probably used Paint from that to create Visual Dreams

All I know is that Seobb looked godly in that blue cheerleader uniform.

It Hurts cost 150k? Wut.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2011)

SNSd: Cheap plastic sets but its about the outfits, the dancing and the legs so noone cares.

2NE1: They even have brand name toilet seats in the background so they cost a ton. Some get it right the others are just all flashy and forgettable. 

BEG: Abracadabra and Gain solos them all with their hips.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 27, 2011)

Also T-ara as well, but not as humiliatingly.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2011)

Anyone against Infinite will get raped . 4minute vs Miss A and Sistar vs Rainbow should be good .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2011)

List is nearly all Rookies/Fairly new groups. The match ups are uneven. T-ara aren't really a dance group, poor girls are gonna get hammered by Xena.

No Kwon, Suju, Beast, Shinee, SNSD, Kara, GD/TOP, HoMin or Seungri


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2011)

G-TOP in the middle of good dancers look odd . 

I want Shine vs Beast , Infinite vs 2pm (just for the lulz)


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 27, 2011)

Shinee vs. beast would be an excellent matchup


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 27, 2011)

Why no SM artists again? or really anybody from the big 3 (except for Miss A)?

edit: and actually thinking about it, ZE:A might not get owned that hard. Aren't they supposed to be a dance group? Obviously they won't be as in sync as Infinite but I've seen videos of them practicing and they seem to pull off some pretty tight moves...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2011)

ZE:A are pretty good, not as good as Infinite but their acrobatics are much better than 2shirtsbetweenthemPM.

Here's ZE:A against Batoost:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is5cV-_uXYs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Jan 28, 2011)

So how do you guys think Five Girls would've done if they debuted(Boobs, Uee, Hyosung, Yubin, and whoever that other girl is)?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 28, 2011)

The other girl was an ex-Tara member I think


----------



## Hustler (Jan 28, 2011)

Would have been one hot group

Yoobin - Probably the 2nd best female rapper
Hyosung - Great dancer , good singer
G.na - Impressive vocals
Uee - Goodlooking/visuals and decent dancer


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 28, 2011)

You'd put her as a rapper over Miryo/CL?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 28, 2011)

ahhh IU... Dream High~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 28, 2011)

Caelus said:


> You'd put her as a rapper over Miryo/CL?



I'd put yoobin above cl but they're both behind miryo, she's above their level.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, all preference really. But it be tough to put anyone above Miryo, she's fantastic! I was just raised to see rap as a mix of not just musical talent, but a persona. I think CL captures that persona and presence very well.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 28, 2011)

My Mom likes Infinite

Just as planned


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 28, 2011)

So weird, just dreamed I was with Yonghwa in a hotel as Seohyun(I think).

Can't figure out whether I should treat this as a nightmare.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 28, 2011)

Secret lost to Homin on MuBank this week. They needa win more =/

unimpressed with nuJewelry. The song is so meh.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 28, 2011)

Caelus said:


> You'd put her as a rapper over Miryo/CL?



CL is #1 for me because as Alien said she's a complete package , she's got that swag

Yoobin would be #2 because she's my WG bias and she has such a sexy sexy voice , very unique


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nT3ibECHChc[/YOUTUBE]
If we're talking female rappers then Tasha would be the top. I mean CL and Yoobin are great but there's a ton of other great female rappers like Jessica Ho, Rimi and Yeyo. But I agree when CL brings it completely she is pretty damn good.

Still don't get how HoMin won, the song is really not popular at all.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 28, 2011)

Everyone forgetting Miryo D: bitch is fierce.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2011)

Nah you can't forget Miryo, after Tahsa she's probably my favourite rapper.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 28, 2011)

I....I wanna play Black Ops with Min


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 28, 2011)

mm, I actually can't wait for her solo album. I think she'll be the last one in the group to release a solo? Jea's confirmed hers will be after BEG's 4th album.

I never realized how much I liked Zinger's rapping, she's pretty good. too bad she doesn't get to showcase her rapping often.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2011)

Kanye will go from My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy to having JYJ's Ayy girl on his next album? Yeah I don't think so.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 28, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Everyone forgetting Miryo D: bitch is fierce.



Lol, Miryo is the first person I mentioned the other night. #1 rapper, and she can sing amazingly. Plus her English is fantastic


----------



## Alien (Jan 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> ZE:A are pretty good, not as good as Infinite but their acrobatics are much better than 2shirtsbetweenthemPM.
> 
> Here's ZE:A against Batoost:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is5cV-_uXYs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Neat.~


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2011)

So Seungri can sing then:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScXF_C-tCxI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Cmon YG let him perform this live on shows. This>>the rest of his album.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2011)

Is it wrong that I'm glad Gyuri is all of a sudden the most popular member now?
 wut?


Shit I keep reading stuff that fans are gonna attempt a Black ocean on Beast this year at the Dream concert. Apparently they're all  pissed at Beauties


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 28, 2011)

Noooo, why are they pissed at Beauties?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2011)

Bear yourself Noda, its not pretty:



Not sure if its true but all the fans are uniting against poor Beast.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 28, 2011)

... 

even if KBeauties did that though, there's no reason to do a Black Ocean on Beast. Though I am kinda conflicted cuz why the hell would somebody say that. That's just... that's not even rude it's just cruel...


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Shit I keep reading stuff that fans are gonna attempt a Black ocean on Beast this year at the Dream concert. Apparently they're all  pissed at Beauties



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2011)

Calling him "Fatherless"? What is wrong with some of these fans? Could just be Beast anti's but we know how moronic some of these fans have become lately.

Some of VIP's reason to boycott Beast are hilarious. Apparently their glo stick has a crown on it just like the one for BB, I thought it was a joke but nope


----------



## Hustler (Jan 28, 2011)

Wait what does Donghae have to do with the whole thing?

Lol in all honesty Beast members are probably the most sensible and easygoing out of the idols , since we all saw what Yoseob did . I personally reckon most fandoms are just jealous of their growing popularity . 

There is no way to prove that the people who are doing this are all Beauties and if they are then they're well on their way to becoming a Shawol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 28, 2011)

I want to know if that's the Korean Come Back Again or a Jap Version tho

ia with Hust. It's very rare a male group from outside of the big 3 gains a lot of popularity, Beast is gonna be one of the top male groups pretty soon at the rate they're going


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 28, 2011)

Beast doesn't deserve this. They should punch those_ 'fans'_ in the face. They are only ruining their reputation.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank god!!

Sometimes I really do wonder if Koreans have good taste in anything


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 28, 2011)

the eyeliner has got to go though.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 28, 2011)

can't disagree with you there 

edit:


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2011)

Are there any instances in which eye liner looks good on guys?


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 29, 2011)

KiKwang seems to rock it pretty well


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2011)

Been listening to lot of Se7en songs and I gota admit more than 80% of his songs are pretty damn good , mainly because he has the vocals to carry any song


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah, wish more people knew about Jea's all around talents.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 29, 2011)

Found a Secret(Magic) CD in my Mom's car today.  It's not hers and she just bought the car a couple weeks ago from her old friend.  So it's either his CD or whoever borrowed my Mom's car.  Doesn't really matter though cuz that shit's mine now.


----------



## Alien (Jan 29, 2011)

K-pop diva Lee Hyori has captured the hearts of Hong Kong citzens.

Lee Hyori visited Hong Kong on January 26th to film a denim commercial. Hong Kong fans, upon hearing the news, flocked to the airport to see her; as soon as Lee Hyori revealed herself, they all started screaming and jumping with glee.

Because of the overly-enthusiastic crowd, a fan ended up falling to the floor and Hyori immediately helped them up. Upon seeing this, the Hong Kong media praised Hyori, saying, “No arrogance could be found in Lee Hyori, even though she’s one of Korea’s top stars” and “Lee Hyori is a star full of manners”.

They also reported, “It is more favorable that she appeared in plain clothes as well. She’s very fancy onstage, but her actual personality seems to be cool and modest. Stars with these kind of manners are the actual stars.”

The K-pop diva smiled widely upon receiving the presents that fans had carefully prepared. She was seen exiting the airport clutching a gifted teddy bear.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 29, 2011)

Also as an effect of that: their fans will be even more annoying and dedicated.

Sones are probably the most defensive fans out there.  I can totally see it happening to Beast now too since their band is made up of "recycled idols"


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 29, 2011)

koguryo said:


> Found a Secret(Magic) CD in my Mom's car today.  It's not hers and she just bought the car a couple weeks ago from her old friend.  So it's either his CD or whoever borrowed my Mom's car.  Doesn't really matter though cuz that shit's mine now.



nice. It's an amazing mini, the photobook isn't as good as the Madonna one tho =/


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2011)

Honestly the ones trying to do a Black Ocean have no leg to stand on. ELf, VIP's and Shawols have some of the most horrible fans around. Imagine Beast singing Lightless when this happensXD



> There have been cases on the color dispute regarding Junhyung's glowstick. The glowstick in question creates a pinkish purple color when the red and the blue parts are put together. Since blue is Super Junior's color, red is TVXQ's color, and pink is Girls' Generations', their respective fanclubs have spoken up in protest. However, their protests have been either ignored or laughed at by some B2uties, *making fans furious*.


Lol they need to grow up.

The whole thing will fall apart. Sones and Kamilias will never join in, VIP's will be too busy with BB to care, Shawols seem to like Beast so not sure most of them will go for it. As for Cassies, they'll be too busy using the glo sticks to beat each other.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 29, 2011)

I swear if Sone joined in, that would be fucking horrible.  They've already been victim to a black ocean, though not for fan reasons at least.


Also, I'm now obsessed with noses cause of that convo like two days ago or something. 

Looking through the SNSD photobook I see that Yoona does have a bump, Seohyun doesn't, Sunnys nose is the same as usual (though she has the type you couldn't change without people noticing....)


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2011)

From SNSD the only ones im sure about are Hyo and Tiffany. Seobb looks the same, at most minor work done which is probably all Kpop idols.


----------



## Alien (Jan 29, 2011)

IU’s song for “Alicia” CF released!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhXJxTLFRQU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Jan 29, 2011)

Damn, what a crappy song.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 29, 2011)

Honestly I would have guessed Sunny.  Though, she does look striking similar to her old self every now and then and that one time she had no make-up in IY.

However make-up goes a long ways these days.  It's one of those things like computers that has something better than the last every month.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2011)

The thing is people change alot during their teens year. Comparing my younger pics to me right now would make people assume I had surgery done. But I just got handsomer when I got older

Sunny looks the same, but she had a bone inserted in to her nose, its sort of obvious if you look at her younger pics.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 29, 2011)

That's true, female's bone structure in their faces don't even fully develop until their twenties I believe. xD

Sometimes it's hard to remember that they debuted when they were 16-18ish.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2011)

Just put it up? About 3 weeks late on the news AKP. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GiMNECmnKo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Lol.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 29, 2011)

haha thats Tae's vid....Tae even laugh after said it


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 29, 2011)

oh hey it's my favorite canadian idol


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2011)

The glo stick thrower strikes again:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTvuRPDncMM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Go to 3:19

Fans really shouldn't throw things and her laughing afterwrds just makes her a bit of bitch. But damn that girl really got the target.

Kyu being struck:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gkj0NjvPvhA[/YOUTUBE]
He basically made a "Watch yourself from now on bitch" face


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor Kyu


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL I love Kyuhyun's reaction.  I sorta wanted him to be all "AHPDASGFLSHD:FHSGDL: GET THIS BITCH OUT" so I could hate him more for being paired with seohyun.

But god his reaction was perfect.  damn these perfect idols.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2011)

I just imagine Cara flinging the glo stick at him and laughing hysterically


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 29, 2011)

I get the feeling Cara wouldn't throw a mere Glo Stick.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2011)

Glo stick on Kyu's head for touching Seobb. I imagine a ten ton anvil will probably dropped on Yonghwa's head if she gets her chance.


----------



## Alien (Jan 29, 2011)

Someone make a gif out of that and replace the glowstick with a sweet potato.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 29, 2011)

omg guys 

But yes, I did honestly laugh maniacally after Kyu was hit.


----------



## Alien (Jan 29, 2011)

I was just googling for sweet potato gifs but i found other "stuff" 

didn't know they were known as the sweet potato couple


----------



## koguryo (Jan 29, 2011)

Had a dream about Kara last night.  They all had this weird creamish color hair and they were singing on an active volcano.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2011)

WTF

I wish 2PM would sing on an active volcano, maybe add an acrobatic move somewhere in there


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 29, 2011)

They would only use it as an excuse to why their shirts are missing. 

"Oh, it just burned off..."


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 29, 2011)

Let Taec burn with his shirt.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2011)

Taecyeon would jump in to the volcano and emerge with his shirt ripped off. And then they'll use the Volcano as a metaphor to how a girl screwed them over:

" I was a Volcano but your love turned me dormant. But now that you've left me for someone else I feel like blowing up. I can't handle it anymore. Like a volcano Im gonna blow, Im gonna blow blow blow blow blow blow blo blo blo O O O Blow Up. Yeah."

I should be a lyricist.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 29, 2011)

And then all their close ups are their climax faces

and korea ignores the obvious metaphor, and it hits #1 on all the charts until america discovers it-

enno that's too epic, you'll give them more fame!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2011)

> And then all their close ups are their climax faces



We must add that



> enno that's too epic, you'll give them more fame!



With JYP's sets? It'll be a multi coloured gay paper volcano with JYP flying like a ballerina on top of it. They will be mocked, plan is perfect.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 29, 2011)

JYP must appear in the background. Flying Ballet. 

EDIT: What Enno said


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh shit the guy on RM just keep smacking them all in the face


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 29, 2011)

i'm seriously lolling imagining this 


and lol that RM was alright.  the guy is pretty funny xD


----------



## Alien (Jan 29, 2011)

Alien +1 bias

- Lee Hyori

God she's fun


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2011)

Hyori is the coolest girl in the world. She'd be my number 1 bias but she's hardly ever active, girl needs to do more variety.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2011)

This needs a sweet potato, someone photoshop it inXD

New SM group, Boys Generation apparently

These guys have been training for a long time so they'll probably be good. 



Quotes of the Week


> “My body is a size 44, but I’m a D-cup so I have to stretch out the chest area for my clothes. I can’t buy bras in Korea either since it’s hard to find sizes for thin bodies with D-cups.” - G.NA


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2011)

D? orly?

she must really bind that shit down.   she needs to let that shit loose and gain 100k fan cafe members in a day


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 30, 2011)

Alien said:


> Alien +1 bias
> 
> - Lee Hyori
> 
> God she's fun



HYORI <3 Should watch the first Running Man Ep, she was crazy epic in that one.

Didn't she do FO1? She canceled all variety appearances due to her plagarism scandal for H Logic.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 30, 2011)

Hyosung would be pretty close too but looking for a D cup in Korea


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2011)

> she must really bind that shit down. she needs to let that shit loose and gain 100k fan cafe members in a day



Yes GNA release those bad boys for the sake of your health.



> Hyosung would be pretty close too but looking for a D cup in Korea



D Cups in Korea=White guys in China. Its rare but when they do appear its pretty easy to spot them.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 30, 2011)

lmao is it just me, or does Yoona kind of look like Siwon at the end of that Boy's Generation gif


----------



## Hustler (Jan 30, 2011)

^ You mean Yuri? 

Most of them look like Siwon because of ...let me find the pic


----------



## Hustler (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC1LjxloOA4[/YOUTUBE]
Yuri playing with a moustache.

RM is hilarious. Its like watching Laurel and Hardy.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 30, 2011)

low ratings

i doubt they'll kill off the show though, the ratings aren't that great but the international fandom is there. and it's almost double of the other show in the same timeslot.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2011)

They post the same article every two months. WGM used to get ratings of around 2% before Adam Couple and they didn't cancel it so we're okay. On top of it the show fell to around 7-8% last year a couple of times, the increase recently was because of the Adam Couple leaving. Ratings go up and down from time to time but WGM still remains one of the most popular MBC shows.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 30, 2011)

after revealing she had D Cups, Black & White's #1 on Cyworld Real Time Charts.

so... TVXQ maxed out their wins on Inki. Hopefully Shy Boy can win next week (but it's probs going to Seungri since SBS is YG biased).


----------



## koguryo (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Jan 30, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> HYORI <3 Should watch the first Running Man Ep, she was crazy epic in that one.
> 
> Didn't she do FO1? She canceled all variety appearances due to her plagarism scandal for H Logic.



Yeah that's how i got to know her better. I'm watching FO at the moment.

G.NA <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 30, 2011)

woot 200th day of G.NA debut <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> low ratings







Ennoea said:


> They post the same article every two months. WGM used to get ratings of around 2% before Adam Couple and they didn't cancel it so we're okay. On top of it the show fell to around 7-8% last year a couple of times, the increase recently was because of the Adam Couple leaving. Ratings go up and down from time to time but WGM still remains one of the most popular MBC shows.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh yes went to the net cafe(Korean) today , opened up CS and the name the previous user used was "Seohyun & pot" , I lol'd at first and then I was like


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh wow.  Jinwoon was in Austrailia?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Jan 30, 2011)

Or Yonghwa 

Goguma was amazing , too damn adorable , best couple by far and I hope they never cancel it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 30, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Or Yonghwa
> 
> Goguma was amazing , too damn adorable , best couple by far and I hope they never cancel it



I hope so too, they're too natural now. What with meeting the parents and all. Khuntoria come off forced and kinda fake when you compare the cuts.

Khuntoria eps are seriously backdated though, weren't I'll Be Back promos back in October? I heard Goguma did a lot of filming in December and they'll probably film again soon since the one year anniv is sometime next week.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 30, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> I hope so too, they're too natural now. What with meeting the parents and all. Khuntoria come off forced and kinda fake when you compare the cuts.
> 
> Khuntoria eps are seriously backdated though, weren't I'll Be Back promos back in October? I heard Goguma did a lot of filming in December and they'll probably film again soon since the one year anniv is sometime next week.



Indeed but it's kinda weird just seeing Yong's side all the time , I want some light on Seob's side too . 

Khuntoria was really cute at the beginning , now they're sorta boring . Yeh Thailand was filmed like last September , so behind .

Seob is gorgeous even with a morning face .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 30, 2011)

Yong needs to meet all the Soshi Unnies at the same time first, he's met them all separately but not all 8 at once.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2011)

WGM does need more Soshi, we need them to tell us some secrets about Soebb.

WGM has been okay recently but kinda dull. Khuntoria are trying to be the perfect couple and it just gets a little stale, they need to mix it up. Goguma I like when they're doing something silly so the parent eps have been kinda serious, but Yong's friends were pretty funny, Seobb looks at them and they all started staring at the ceilingXD



> Yeah that's how i got to know her better. I'm watching FO at the moment.



Greatest show ever. Which episode are you on?



> Oh yes went to the net cafe(Korean) today , opened up CS and the name the previous user used was "Seohyun & pot" , I lol'd at first and then I was like



Lol. The name probably originated from the rumour that Seobb smokes pot. Unfortunately it was just a pic of Miley Cyrus according to Cara.

Good HoMin can stop winning now with their song. At first I kind of liked it but its such a bad song. I'm surprised SM are even releasing a new group when they can barely suppourt the ones they have with decent material.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 30, 2011)

Fuck me dead , apparently the boy group (Boys generation?) already have an anti cafe . 

People seriously have no life


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2011)

Apparently there are rumors going around that they claimed "DBSK, SUJU and Shinee were guinea pigs for their debut". Some Cassies, ELF and Shawol's got angry lol, enough crazy to fill up the universe right there.


----------



## Alien (Jan 30, 2011)

EP2

Slow watcher


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0q2wYAtLPxA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2011)

Argh.  Times like these I hope I'm wrong about Seohyun being ghey.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 30, 2011)

Chidori Mistress said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0q2wYAtLPxA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Lovely <3 thanks for posting  G-D looks so cute!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2011)

> Argh. Times like these I hope I'm wrong about Seohyun being ghey



The scenarios are these:

1: Asexual: She has no specific attraction to either sexes, basically lacks sexual orientation.

2: Ambitious: More interested in work than playing around with boys.

3: Reserved: Is interested but believes that interaction should be subtle and only showed be shown if genuine. Complete opposite of Khuntoria.

4: Lesbian: Loves herself some women love, surrounded by 18 pairs of loveliness has sufficed her urges till now. Likes to shower with Yuri, thinks of Yong as a big brother. Gays have beards so girls using guys as cover means he's her bra...?

5: Multi Sexual (aka IU syndrome): Can't get enough of it. Likes everyone regardless of gender. Enjoys the washing machine alot too. Basically a big ass HO.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2011)

Hopefully not the last option.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2011)

The last one is there for Aliens benefit.


Lets just call her Spudjacksexual, she likes Gougmas and Johnny Depp.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2011)

She followed all the right rules.  Choose a foreigner who will never be aware of your existence.  

I still think option 4 is most plausible. Though I doubt the soshi chicks have been satisfying her, more like frustrating her immensely.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2011)

> I still think option 4 is most plausible. Though I doubt the soshi chicks have been satisfying her, more like frustrating her immensely



Outside Seobb: "Unnie give me a hug"
Inside Seobb: "Oh yeah I just touched Sunny's boobs"

Outside Seobb: "Unnies cmon lets sleep together im lonely"
Inside Seobb: "Jessica can sleep through an earthquake, party time"

Outisde Seobb: "Unnies lets all shower together for the sake of bonding"
Inside Seobb: Sones you mad:ho

etc, I've got like a million of theseXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2011)

This will be the greatest mystery of kpop for a while.

Though I'm pretty sure I've figured it out and just need to get to Korea to start my plans.


----------



## Alien (Jan 30, 2011)

Ennoea can count himself lucky that i can't remember people's biases


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 30, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Lovely <3 thanks for posting  G-D looks so cute!



np. He looks adorable. pek


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2011)

I see the hater brigade is out in full force in that Kara article, they mad I guess. Nvm its just one retard posting the same comment.



> Should be "B2st’s Japanese concert tickets sell out in ten seconds"!
> Kara the money/attention whores!







> you go girls, keep telling yourself you wont like them



Ikr? Just wait a few months after they've debuted, all the haters will all of a sudden make them their one true bias.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The scenarios are these:
> 
> 1: Asexual: She has no specific attraction to either sexes, basically lacks sexual orientation.
> 
> ...


 Last one 

If anything she would be 3rd and speaking of third you mentioned Khuntoria the rabbits


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2011)

My god the moment a group gets some crazy popularity the hater bus fills up.  

Poor Kara, antis appearing left and right.

Edit: Krystals explanation is cute.  XD She was probably training at 10 and pedos oppas were asking if they wanted to marry them one day. 

...

And then I imagined suju asking, the only one I can see with pure joking intention is Siwon


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2011)

If Siwon asked she'd probably jump him right there.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 30, 2011)

Mmhmm right now it seems everyone is on the anti Beast/Kara bus , it's so ridiculous


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2011)

lol I don't follow WGM so I didn't really get it too much, but the comment from a reposter asking if Sandara posted it made me LOL

all of a sudden I see mad face Dara memes in my head


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2011)

> Poor Kara, antis appearing left and right.



Anti's are gonna appear there's no way round it, best not to bait the trolls. The best insult they can come up with is "whore" anyway, idiots.

Beast should be okay, ELF claimed that it was just a few fans and they're not gonna pull a Black Ocean. Beauties needs to calm down though, they're giving VIP's a run for the money in terms of obnoxious comments.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 30, 2011)

My thoughts exactly


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2011)

Only one of the girls from Piggy Idols is fat tbh, the other two are average.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2011)

The other two probably don't even count as overweight.  They're probably just straight up 25s on the BMI scale or some shit like that.  Other chick is definitely obese though, but it's whatever.  They sure can sing.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSHCf3j0BBU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 31, 2011)

Heheh I love Sooyoung and Jessica in that.

Iirc Sooyoung is asking you to tell her your wish faster, cuz she wants to stop dancng. XD


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 31, 2011)

Hustler said:


> My thoughts exactly



Damn right.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 31, 2011)

fml I can't fight a HQ MP3 of Japanese Sign.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 31, 2011)

Just caught a couple minutes of Athena, a shootout.  Siwon was a bamf


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)

Kog I watched Secret Garden the other day, Yoo In Na is just so damn perfect. Girl is beautiful.

I don't know how true this is but apparently CCM are producing a play which stars Junsu from JYJ. Wow the CEO's a bigger douche than I could imagine.

Tendou seems to be on hiatus because he'd enjoy this alot. Beast singing Arashi's Blue:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3ZjPzVUjpk[/YOUTUBE]
Their Japanese isn't perfect but damn its still quite good.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll show it to him if I'm on msn later. 

For now waiting for my sister so I can go to work.   watching Madonna on demand for now, can't wait till they change the selection cuz these aregetting boring


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Katzuki (Jan 31, 2011)

A super cute dolphin, a cool toilet, cocodrile costume, weird  scream moan at :04.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2011)

I certainly don't agree with the promoting of obesity or insulting? lol . I'd be pretty pissed if they told me to sing with a name like Piggy dolls .

As for ELF's they just need to throw their denial cap away


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)

Piggy Dolls is a horrible and insulting to the three chubbs.

Wouter be mad and I agree with you completely.

And KPS need to ban all the JYJ/Homin secrets. They're not secrets, they're just flaming each other. Just wait for the BB album to be released, geez the wars that will erupt between SM and YG stans.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2011)

Fuck me! Seungri is too good 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7d_9GYRi9w&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)

> I'm gonna flame the shit out of anybody who dislikes the BB album or songs, because I know for a fact it's going to be amazing.



I had doubted BB, but I've been so impressed with the recent albums I can say that without a doubt its gonna shake up Kpop. Anyone actually trying to argue its not good will just come off as a fool. I can hear YG stans already preparing to go loco on everyone else, I fear for my CNBlue boys.



> maybe I'm not allowed to call myself an ELF in that I actually genuinely enjoy the music of other groups and can honestly say that at the moment I'm more hyped for the BB album than anything else.



Well atleast SM is trying with their title track this time, even if the name "Gotch Numba" doesn't provide much confidence. Also watched clips of SS3 in Singapore, Siwon really enjoys the end of Man in Love too muchXD


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I had doubted BB.



What is this blasphemy??? lol . I hope CNb does well too.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)

I guess I was getting bored of Electro, but then BB showed they can do so much more. So its back, hopefully they can stop ignoring Daesung tho.

Atleast CNBlue aren't shying away from an impossible challenge




> I want some more SMP style songs (Don't don, Man in love)



This so much. But I fear we'll get a Sorry Sorry part 3. Atleast Kibum will be there with his awesome rapping Yo.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I guess I was getting bored of Electro, but then BB showed they can do so much more. So its back, hopefully they can stop ignoring Daesung tho.



I wonder what kind of single Daesung would release. I just hope it wouldn't be like the first one i ever heard from him. Not cotton candy, that was cute.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)

Been a while since we posted Suju and their english:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxv9rPjJW_Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2011)

BB is very versatile and aren't afraid of trying new things l, that's why I love em .

Daesung solo must be some sort of ballad if he does get one , he's got the killer voice for it


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)

I didn't mean solo, I want Top and GD to stop hoarding all the lines and let him sing on their albums.



> but here's hoping they put some effort into the other songs instead of going "hmmm, ballads!"



I do like KRY ballads but sometimes the other members are invisible on their albums thanks to so many ballads.

Screw it all, I want Its You part 2 and with all of them.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 31, 2011)

Hustler said:


> BB is very versatile and aren't afraid of trying new things l, that's why I love em .
> 
> Daesung solo must be some sort of ballad if he does get one , he's got the killer voice for it



Indeed. I just don't see him rapping. that'd be so wrong.
His voice is god's gift and must be used carefully. 



			
				Ennoea said:
			
		

> I didn't mean solo, I want Top and GD to stop hoarding all the lines and let him sing on their albums.



Oh~Well, I agree then. Daesung's vocal participation must increase.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)

> here's me thinking Kibum will get Hangengs lines in future Neorago performances



Is he back for full promotions this time? Correct me if Im wrong but wasn't he missing in the Sorry Sorry and Its You promotions even though he recorded the album?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jan 31, 2011)

I think I'm the only one who's not excited for big bang lol. *killed*

More excited for cnblue if anything


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 31, 2011)

too much tl;dr in the last page

i wanna hear the new big bang cuz apparently if it's been worked on for this long it should be tiers above the crap YG released in 2010


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 31, 2011)

also isubs is putting a shitload of effort into getting the homin episode subbed quick.  it's almost ahead of 24...


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> too much tl;dr in the last page
> 
> i wanna hear the new big bang cuz apparently if it's been worked on for this long it should be tiers above the *crap* YG released in 2010



Personally thought 2ne1 did pretty well for themselves in 2010


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 31, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> more on my wishlist for suju5
> 
> Shindong, stop being a smug asshole, lose some weight, and stop having dumbass hair
> Leeteuk, black hair please, it looks so much better on you
> ...



HEECHUL IS RIGHT IN EVERYTHING HE DOES 

and Siwon can keep his shirt off, he doesn't even try to act beastly, he just comes off as

*SHISUUUUUUUUUS*


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 31, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> and Siwon can keep his shirt off, he doesn't even try to act beastly, he just comes off as
> 
> *SHISUUUUUUUUUS*



THIS. super quality post. /druul

.......


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)

> i wanna hear the new big bang cuz apparently if it's been worked on for this long it should be tiers above the crap YG released in 2010



I wouldn't call it crap, just really generic and uninspired. Tho I still loved 2NE1 album. Bak so Choe



> More excited for cnblue if anything



Pretty excited for them too but Im waiting for a tracklist. I fear the album will just be filled with them re-releasing their Japanese stuff in Korean.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 31, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Personally thought 2ne1 did pretty well for themselves in 2010



I liked Go Away and Clap Your Hands, personally didn't like Can't Nobody.  Though I do think they could have done much better.

However I mostly meant how Turn it Up was shit and I'll Be There was medicore imo


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> *I wouldn't call it crap, just really generic and uninspired. *Tho I still loved 2NE1 album. Bak so Choe



Pretty much this like in my above post XD

It takes me like 30 posts to explain myself in everything, I need to keep up D:


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2011)

Ah yes I agree with Eno



NudeShroom said:


> I liked Go Away and Clap Your Hands, personally didn't like Can't Nobody.  Though I do think they could have done much better.
> 
> However I mostly meant how Turn it Up was shit and I'll Be There was medicore imo



I like Can't nobody but the auto tune really killed me and they came across as one trick ponies .

Taeyang had a pretty decent year too .


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I didn't mean solo, I want Top and GD to stop hoarding all the lines and let him sing on their albums.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Deputy Myself said:


> more on my wishlist for suju5
> 
> Shindong, stop being a smug asshole, lose some weight, and stop having dumbass hair
> Leeteuk, black hair please, it looks so much better on you
> ...



These basically


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 31, 2011)

I guess we're just gonna have to wait and see how BB turns out.   In the end we've all seemed to have different opinions overall about them as a group though we all love YG

Also Noda

HOW CAN YOU NOT WANT SHISUS? ;_;


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh I was actually more referring to the Shindong and Heechul parts of the comment. I mean I love Heechul and all, but seriously, when you're on stage, at least try to look like you're taking it seriously.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)

Ideal types for the three stooges

So cute superficial aegyo types that can cook. Talk about liking stereotypes of Asian women.



> HOW CAN YOU NOT WANT SHISUS? ;_;



Everyone wants the Shisus but he only seems to want God.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm glad they didn't mention names , jealous female VIP's can sure be scary 

Thank god G-d doesn't look like Shikamaru anymore


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 31, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Thank god G-d doesn't look like Shikamaru anymore


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)

Except TOP now looks like ShinoXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 31, 2011)

oh god


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2011)

I prefer TOP's new hair though , before he looked like the guy from Buffy


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 31, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I prefer TOP's new hair though , before he looked like the guy from Buffy



Spike?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 31, 2011)

I want a Jessica avatar.

I want one so each time I post I can think of the irony that people think she's gay when fans(we need a new name for these people) will be so adamant to deny even Amber's sexuality.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)

Taecyeon comes clean, his ears pick up Cable Tv



> I want one so each time I post I can think of the irony that people think she's gay when fans(we need a new name for these people) will be so adamant to deny even Amber's sexuality.



You're talking about fans who still believe HeeChul is as straight as they come:


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 31, 2011)

> I can?t concentrate because of Taecyeon?s ears,? and ?It?s hard to focus on the drama because of them.?



I say, chop'em off


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You're talking about fans who still believe HeeChul is as straight as they come:
> [IM\G]http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lfx4uo1JuT1qff8mzo1_500.jpg[/IMG]



Pretty much that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)

Obvious lesbians:


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Jan 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1YBsooMEXc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2011)

For a second I thought that she was playing Zelda.  

Pretty decent song.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 1, 2011)

My ipod screen cracked today  Still works but the screen is cracked to hell


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2011)

Two at once , hoe style 




And


----------



## Alien (Feb 1, 2011)

Watch that ho dp that shit. Love it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 1, 2011)

aigooo YURI~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 1, 2011)

I think I found a male group that has even less talent than 2pm now, gawsh the co-ed males are soooo bad live and their dancing is not impressive at all.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Feb 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRJ4IzpfVUs&feature=feedf[/YOUTUBE]

:33333333


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Feb 1, 2011)

Props to Loen for allowing her to rest for so long.

She and Hyori should do a duet.

And by duet i mean scissor each other on stage on Music Bank.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 1, 2011)

happy bday zinger

idk who did that birthday shrine tho, she retweeted it ^_^


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2011)

Never seen anyone so excited about Chicken beforeXD

Watched 10 seconds of Baby Goodnight Mv, has banned written all over it. TOP singing to a snake, seen everything now.

Omona seems to have gone crazy over the MV



Lol Co-Ed male group. Can't sing, barely know how to dance. Exactly what are they gonna do on stage?

DSP are thieving asshats, according to an MBC show DSP claimed 99% of what Jumping made to be "expenses" (it made I think around 400,000 on album/digital sales), and paid each member Kara $116 a month. They make SM look good.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 1, 2011)

Chidori Mistress said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRJ4IzpfVUs&feature=feedf[/YOUTUBE]



I don't know . . but GD looks great there.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


>



 I wish whoever had that gif was on NF so I could rep them. 

I need to block kpop secrets, that shit is so bad and it's making me want to stab things out of retardation


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2011)

> untrue, they've got atleast 1 good dancer and 1 good singer



One decent singer, their dancing skills are pretty average but they were suppoused to be a dance group so they might surprise me. I doubt it tho.

They need to screen the secrets on Kpopsecrets, some of that stuff is just moronic.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2011)

Teen top is also going to Japan lol , respective companies should worry about making it big in their country first.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They need to screen the secrets on Kpopsecrets, some of that stuff is just moronic.



I'm all for subjective point of views, but oh god the idiocy makes you want to shoot yourself.  That and like half of them aren't even secrets.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2011)

Seob wank post but 8:20 to 8:25 just kills me , so cute

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLM7aRz5uAE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 1, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> untrue, they've got atleast 1 good dancer and 1 good singer
> 
> and maybe some decent rappers



The guy who gets a lot of lines in too late?

I thought he was good too but the MR removed vids made me think otherwise lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 1, 2011)

she totally learned that expression from sica

obviously seosic are fucking now, no wonder fans are so nuts.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> she totally learned that expression from sica
> 
> obviously seosic are fucking now, no wonder fans are so nuts.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 1, 2011)

drop by for Jess ^^


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2011)

Im just glad she didn't get emo about it. You tell em Hyosung, your body is perfect.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2011)

A Man needs some loving Seobb, its something you must learn


She was pretty adorable this episode:


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 1, 2011)

WHY

IS EVERYONE OBSESSED WITH KILLING ME TODAY

my daw face isn't leaving


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> She was pretty adorable this episode:



Way too adorable


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 1, 2011)

Okay, screw my homework, i'm learning korean.

brb dropping spn1020


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 1, 2011)

*A+      POST*


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2011)

That is what you call flirting


----------



## koguryo (Feb 1, 2011)

Fucking love Lunar New Years, 5-day weekend


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 1, 2011)

That's what I call a death threat. 

/hasn't watched the show in forever, afraid will have more murderous intent


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2011)

Chinese penguin's back.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2011)

Vic just give up the aegyo please


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2011)

I was hoping she'd get that spoon and beat Khun with it. Staring at someone when trying to eat is weird.

Someone send homewrecker Krystal in there, might spice it up a little.


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 1, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> nah I think that was Sungmin
> 
> I'm talking about that skinny kid



lmao I think when it comes to kpop, you're gonna have to be a bit more specific.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2011)

Isn't it the one who looks abit like Yoseob?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2011)

That would actually be a very interesting idea that could be badass if pulled off correctly.  Sadly I don't have much faith in Korean shows that aren't variety. 

I would write them a badass plot if I could.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 2, 2011)

First thing that came to mind was Charlies Angels x 3


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2011)

I want Sex and the City but in Korea. Should be called Sex and Kimchi

Do it SM.


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 2, 2011)

LMAO goddamnit I have to spread moar to rep you Enno xD


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2011)

Popular Japanese manga with a female heavy cast? Lol Sailor Moon.


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 2, 2011)

wasn't one of the senshi's a lesbian


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2011)

Seobb or Jess can fill in that role. 



> You know sometimes I'll masturbate to Key but then when I start to orgasm Onew pops up right away. Guess a girl still needs some manliness to be satisfied!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't even ..


----------



## koguryo (Feb 2, 2011)

I found this funny


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2011)

Dirty old woman, shame on you.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Feb 2, 2011)

Darn Kpop and it's mainstream / conventional crap of an image it gives off to people in pursuing a vain life of pursuits that are temporary  
Seriously screws with Korean culture


----------



## Hustler (Feb 2, 2011)

Is it just me or he looks like Jonghyun n that pic??

And damn middle aged woman


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Feb 2, 2011)

Really enjoying "Ma Boo" by T-ara, despite really hating both of those words.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 2, 2011)

Just got done watching the Idol King/Queen thing that was shot in Thailand.  It was alright, though there was one game that I liked, where the girls had to get seaweed off of a piece of string with just their mouths while standing on top of one of the guy idols.

Winners
*Spoiler*: __ 



King: Seungri(he actually cried)
Queen: Uee


----------



## Hustler (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Feb 2, 2011)

Yay, happy birthday Victoria!


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 2, 2011)

koguryo said:


> Just got done watching the Idol King/Queen thing that was shot in Thailand.  It was alright, though there was one game that I liked, where the girls had to get seaweed off of a piece of string with just their mouths while standing on top of one of the guy idols.
> 
> Winners
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



wait, is that the one with wet Donghae


----------



## Alien (Feb 2, 2011)

Happy birthday Vic


----------



## Alien (Feb 2, 2011)

- double post

_Wet Dong _

lol


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2011)

> wait, is that the one with wet Donghae



Its the one with wet everyone.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2011)

wet donghae = wet woman

sensitive? i'm pretty sure he was just born with a vagina.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL really?  I don't know a huge amount about him.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 2, 2011)

koguryo said:


> I found this funny



I'm Mexican. I want this Burrito ~


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2011)

Lol stereotypes based around genitalia.

Wet Gyuri>>>> Onew>>>>Everyone

Cara didn't you say you posted a secret on KPS, did it get posted? Mine got posted recently but I won't tell you which one it is, never


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2011)

> BECAUSE OF SNSD, MY FRIEND..
> 
> almost turns into a LESBO…she almost dumped her 2 years Boyfriend because she loves Taeyeon…she even confessed to me that she want to married her. whatever girl..get a life..i feel pity to your BF, still waiting for you..sometimes i regretted that i introduced to you this kpop..among all those boy group that i showed you, you fell in love with her.
> 
> ps: i’m not snsd anti, just that i feel pity for her and her BF…



Fake. No one is actually that delusional.

Q: Why can girls go crazy over Girl Groups to the point of bisexuality yet people think it's weird for guys to be really in to a boy group? My friends think its strange how much I like CNblue and Big Bang. Double standards.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 2, 2011)

This is seriously not me but good to know


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2011)

Haha I didn't submit anything to kpopsecrets, cuz i'm afraid the crazy will rub off 

edit: However, I do feel like trolling it by submitting a few consecutive pics of how I dream my idols have oranges for heads or some shit.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 2, 2011)

Ayyyyyyy:

Getting my enlistment physical done today, already done most of it.  Just gotta do an eye exam/pupil dilation and then I get a finger up my ass


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2011)

> and then I get a finger up my ass



That doesn't sound horrific at all.

4minute looking all sexy:





Offtopic:

Speaking of Doctor Who, Cara did you watch A Chirstmas Carol?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2011)

Yep, watched it the day after it came out.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2011)

Tell me you loved it as much as I did.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2011)

I think we all loved it. 

Though tbh a bigger impact on guys cause it reflects some guys opinions on their dads quite well.  

However that shit was magical.  Matt Smith was really awesome in it, and I realized what I like about him is how he gets annoyed when people don't "keep up" xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 2, 2011)

woot Jess and Tiff California ^^ lol at @ Tiff's pic though


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2011)

Seohyun, is that a bow tie? Why does that look fake to me? Looks like photoshop.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 3, 2011)

Gonna need a new Jiyoon set soon

Didn't get a finger up the butt today but I have a low white blood cell count


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 3, 2011)

lol King of Idol is lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Feb 3, 2011)

Just got done watching the Star Dance Battle, I didn't really like it.  Infinite did good though, got me to sit through a bit of a Justin Bieber song.


----------



## Alien (Feb 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS-DoSEgYHo[/YOUTUBE]

IU looked really cute in Dream High ep 9


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 3, 2011)

koguryo said:


> Just got done watching the Star Dance Battle, I didn't really like it.  Infinite did good though, got me to sit through a bit of a Justin Bieber song.



damn straight.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmm Yonghwa's Ideal girl sound hell of alot of like a girl we knowXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2011)

Sounds a lot like Jessica Alba.

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2011)

Infinite was badass.  I LOVED SUNGJONG LOL

However ZEA did good, but they should have done what SNSD does and eliminate members that really won't be able to keep up. (though SNSD didn't do this their first time I think.. so maybe ZEA was more focused on promoting themselves)

A lot of theirs just lacked energy and that kick was totally unnecessary and did not compliment the music at all.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2011)

WOAH.  Jewelry did EXTREMELY well.  Totally was not expecting that at all.  

Teen top was cute in their outfits but oh god that was horrible for my eyes and ears. XD

Sistar did well, and Rainbow didn't really dance >_>

I swear, if Joon is the only one in MBLAQ who is going to do the dance correctly, just fucking keep him in the middle. 

Omg Jungmins was cute 

4minutes ending was great.  Little Sohyun there is turning into a badass. 

a;ldshfjbafpabsh JYP WHY DO YOU HAVE TO SCREW UP MISS A.  WHY?  YOU ONLY HAD 3 THERE ARE YOU CAN'T EVEN DO THAT RIGHT? YOU MAY BE POLLUTING THEIR MINDS BUT YOU'RE ACTUALLY WASTING SOME PEOPLE YOU RELEASED WHO HAVE SOME TALENT


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Feb 3, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Also pause at 3:34 and if you don't daw at krystal you're heartless. XD



Aigoo~ :33

(Feels weird saying aigoo)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 3, 2011)

krystal was so cute at that second haha.

seungah (?) is from rainbow right? soyu should've won, seungah was using her body weight lol.

luna is mighty strong for a girl, f(x) girls are pretty athletic except like sulli lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2011)

AIGOOOOOOOO

i would so mess up saying that XD



Rain's Angel said:


> luna is mighty strong for a girl, f(x) girls are pretty athletic except like sulli lol.



 so true.  Victoria is made of rubber, Krsytal can fly, Amber is... Amber? and apparently Luna can bench press about 500 lbs with one hand.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2011)

Krystal is wierd thin tho, I could just blow at her and she'll be flying away somewhere. All these girls need to come up against Gahee or something.

Watching SDB now. Will they stop showing Miss A in every shot.

GD TOP parody was horrible, lol someone is doing the Dracula song. Oh god single ladies, its so bad but I can't look away

One of the judges looks like an anime character, the way he laughs looks really weirdXD


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry to Teen Top but you can't pull off Shy Boy, maybe Infinite could have but not them. Needed Yoseob, Kevin, Kwanghee, Kwon, Sungjong and Key.

Jewelry seem to be the only one girl group that get its a dance competition, the rest are just acting cute.

Sungjong, that is all. Hoya and Dongwoo are by far the best dancing duo among all the rookies.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 3, 2011)

ugh I was so disappointed with After School's dance lol. They are so much fiercer than that normally.

i cannot bring myself to watch teen top. the neon hair colors have got to go before I can take them seriously.

I bet a lot of Korean Male Idols are waiting for Krystal to be legal to list her as their ideal. Her body is superb for a 16 yo.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2011)

Nothing will ever beat TOP Eunjung.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2011)

> I bet a lot of Korean Male Idols are waiting for Krystal to be legal to list her as their ideal. Her body is superb for a 16 yo.



None of them are waiting, they keep listing her as their ideal. Their obsession with Krystal is borderline creepy tbh.

The fuck how can it be a draw? Infinite clearly were better than ZE:A.

Hmm are the guys dancing at the start of Rainbow DSP trainees? Can't seem to recognise them.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> None of them are waiting, they keep listing her as their ideal. Their obsession with Krystal is borderline creepy tbh.
> 
> The fuck how can it be a draw? Infinite clearly were better than ZE:A.



it is. the teuk/krystal duet was more than borderline creepy.

lol yeah, I was kinda stumped when Infinite didn't win. but last year's SDB (both) were much better than this year's so far.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2011)

And last years were completely inferior to previous SDB's, it seems to be getting worse every year.

Typical JYP idols living in their own world just covering their own songs, we've seen bloody elevator enough times.  There are other songs and companies ffs. Miss A wins again, and blast their own mediocre trumpets

Infinite actually tried hard and got nothing, I swear its like some big conspiracy by Korea to make everyone like Miss A.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2011)

How long have they been going on? I only go as far back as early 09.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2011)

I think since the early 00s, not completely sure but I know atleast 05. I remember Hyori being on it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2011)

oh damn.  they have gotten majorly better in production, but worse in performances from what i see on youtube


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2011)

Kpop before 07 looked like the 90s for us.

Random pic:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 3, 2011)

oh they have the idol athletics thing this weekend.

predictions for females that do well: sistar, 9 muses, after school, f(x)
males: 2am/2pm and Minho. oh and that ze:a guy


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2011)

I hope Minho kicks all their asses. 

Also that pic.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2011)

I wanted to see Hara finally run and win, but no luck I guess.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2011)

HOLY SHIT

SCREW SBD, THIS GROUP JUST WON IT ALL   

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KGTs5ktB9M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2011)

Someone finally uploaded it!!

Oh man the guy doing Yoona in Hoot


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2011)

OH GOD THE GUY DOING TAEYEON TOWARDS THE END IS SOOOOOOOO WIN

REPOSTING FOR THS PAGE

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KGTs5ktB9M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2011)

The guy with the blonde mohawk sure knows how to have fun.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=breV1aW2RFc[/YOUTUBE]
Love the way he say's "in the Cube".

Probably the best in terms of dancing:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRHlrAlWJPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2011)

Really makes you realize how difficult it is when you see others attempt copying it...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2011)

I feel sorry for Shinee, they get the most frantic dances in Kpop.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, they need a song as good as Replay to go with them.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4k_VcZudRM&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]Jung Juri just trolled IU


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2011)

holy shit Juri is so amazing


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 3, 2011)

hahaha.

that was an awesome troll.


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2011)

Thats some good trolling.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey Rain, you're fallingstarryuu on livejournal right? 

If so, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 3, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Hey Rain, you're fallingstarryuu on livejournal right?
> 
> If so, Happy Birthday!



I am haha.

thank you!

too bad it's lunar new year in Singapore too though, I've completed visiting already but most places are closed on the first two days so I'm kinda stuck at home lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2011)

Damn that sucks, and it's your 17th!  It's one of the last ones where you're truly a kid still.


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday Rain.  :33


----------



## koguryo (Feb 3, 2011)

Was watching some old Jewelry stuff, Gil has got to be one happy mofo  And even though Seo In Young's kind of a bitch I can't help but feel attracted to her.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2011)

> Damn that sucks, and it's your 17th! It's one of the last ones where you're truly a kid still.



Cara you can remain a kid at heart for as long as you wish.

And Happy Birthday Rain.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 3, 2011)

Today is Rain's B-day? I didn't know that . . Congrats~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks guys.

lol the king/queen of idols things is hilarious. The last few guys all fighting over UEE, what a boss.

less than 20mins in and Chansung has already lifted his shirt to show off his bod.


----------



## Alien (Feb 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4k_VcZudRM&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]Jung Juri just trolled IU


----------



## Alien (Feb 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Rain


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 4, 2011)

edit: for those who liked IY, soshisubs subbed some video of behind the scenes footage of when another crew seemed to visit and record.  it's a bit different, because they're not always trying to attempt making gags and being silly in general. xD in fact, Shinyoung is being quite nice compared to how she is on the show haha

edit2: Hyunah is really sweet in this ;___; Oh god and it also reminds me she had the most epic one liners ever


----------



## Alien (Feb 4, 2011)

Vic 



sigh


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Feb 4, 2011)

Just heard a bit of Love is Ouch Japanese version in this clip.
For who's interested:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia6Ayi7yotk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2011)

I saw a clip of 2NE1's Can't Nobody English MV for Japan, the English is still entry level faux gangster with the "we let them hoes know" but still excited. I'm glad YG are taking it seriously and I know CL can speak Japanese, not sure about the others tho.

Hyomin's older than Seungri, no need for such an apology. They were just kidding around.

Watching King of Idols now, give me OnewxHam, cmon shipping Universe. 

They all keep trolling Uee on King of Idols

Krystal appears and you can already see the boners even from the poor quality Facebook stream, pedos the lot of em


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 4, 2011)

King of Idols was amazing 

lmao the whole time I was kinda like, "Uee, destroy Seungri."

putting Minho and Krystal as a couple was kinda unfair though and I think this show multplied my love for Jungmin and Hyorin by like eleven.

edit: also slightly disappointed by the lack of long lingering shots of wet!Hae but ah well, better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2011)

Poor Ham just fell, girl needs to stop wearing such high heels.

No offence to Krystal but its alittle uncomfortable her dancing like that with all those guys, maybe I'm too much of a prude but they sexualise the hell out of the girl. 



> also slightly disappointed by the lack of long lingering shots of wet!Hae but ah well, better than nothing I guess.




This might cheer you up on the lack of wet Dong.



> and I think this show multplied my love for Jungmin and Hyorin by like eleven.



Hyorin destroyed them all with that dance.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 4, 2011)

Hyorin was epic in that fight against Hyuna. (tho I've always kinda disliked Hyuna, she's always come across as really bratty to me).

UEE needs to get closer to the rest of AS. She and Lizzy were so awkward with each other.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2011)

Hara vs Krystal was a complete cat fight. Is it wrong that I kind of cheered when Hara threw Krystal in to the pool?



> (tho I've always kinda disliked Hyuna, she's always come across as really bratty to me)



People get that impression but she really isn't. She is immature and whiny but really sweet and kind too.



> UEE needs to get closer to the rest of AS. She and Lizzy were so awkward with each other.



AS are awkward with each other, they're probably one of the groups that doesn't do the fake best friends act.



> Hyomin: He's too short. he's weird


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2011)

Seungri has improved alot from the douche he was last time he promoted. His comedy skills have gotten much better and he did the impossible by making Uee interesting for the first time ever.

The cracker game was hilarious, Hyomin and Seungri especially.


And I got my wish


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 5, 2011)

you gotta be kidding me~~ Vietnamese? lol
 B2ST?s ?Shock? plagiarized
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlhRsYsUoFM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2011)

Guys Infinite might still have a chance, on real time/daily Hanteo chart Infinite's mini is no 1. I don't know much about the chart but that could a sign of good things for them.

Nvm GD Top are second and they sold 164 copies today>_>


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 5, 2011)

lol yeah it doesn't take much to reach the top in Korea unless a new popular release is out.

Lunar New Year is a low week for cd sales I think, nobody's releasing anything on this week.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 5, 2011)

haha good to see everyone watched King of Idol...

Hammie with her weak legs again >.<


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 5, 2011)

KARA spotted in anime lol
the animator is a fan of KARA?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 5, 2011)

damn, Luna's good, she won the High Jump again.

Bora got pushed down to 4th by Kahi and Fei.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 5, 2011)

well I can double post for this.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 5, 2011)

Haha that it's English and they used only yoseob.  He seems like a smart guy, but I can totally hear kikwang pronouncing it strange and junhyung using HORRIBAD ingles to make up for his lack of Japanese skills.  None the less, love these guys and looking forward to them

though man they need a break.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 5, 2011)

ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ

Sorry


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 6, 2011)

oh wow. LOL.

Sad thing is, my mum's following Dream High and soon she's probably gonna ask about 2PM. D:


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2011)

> Unfortunately, ‘Hyemi’ and ‘Sam Dong’ get lost and end up performing on the streets in order to make enough money for the trip back home. A Japanese b-boy crew performing across the street from them end up challenging the Korean students to a battle.



Do people actually take this drama seriously? Those two numbskulls are gonna beat a B-boy crew? Talk about ignorant bullshit, and no girls don't dance like that in B-boy battles.

Rain K-VIP's are some of the worst fangirls in existence, they've been quiet because of the lack of promotions but expect Black Jack level of douche baggery from them, especially the TOP fangirls. Stupid girls don't even get a joke


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

If your mom asks about 2pm, play her the MR removed of coed and tell her that's them. 




Their actual MR would be all too much.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Do people actually take this drama seriously? Those two numbskulls are gonna beat a B-boy crew? Talk about ignorant bullshit, and no girls don't dance like that in B-boy battles.



I would've understood if it was Jay but Taec and Wooyoung


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2011)

> I would've understood if it was Jay but Taec and Wooyoung



Expect them to roll around and the camera to shake around alot.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 6, 2011)

I wonder if when the scene was done being filmed the b-boys walked away laughing while making fun of them


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 6, 2011)

Yonghwa's back to black hair. I was so used to seeing him in various shades of brown, I thought he was Doojoon for a sec.

and I think I like Park Jungmin now.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 6, 2011)

God I missed Kpop and internet

Happy belated birthday 

's


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks hust.

=/ seungri won today. I thought it'd be GD&TOP or Secret.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 6, 2011)

is cute:33


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2011)

Neither was Jung Juri.

I expected Secret to win but Seungri is okay, atleast its not Homin.



> "uee is seriously pissing me off... are you even an idol? take care of your body. how much do you even weigh? I bet you weigh over 60 kg for real - -; if you stand next to goo hara you look like a sumo wrestler"


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 6, 2011)

^ Homin maxed their wins but they still can win on MuBank so...

lol I'm glad UEE doesn't give a damn and has a healthy bod.

oh damn I want some of what he's on too, that was a cool remix.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

I see someone trolled kpopsecrets before i could


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 6, 2011)

lmao I just had a dream last night involving a quest to capture all 151 species of Super Junior


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2011)

> Homin maxed their wins but they still can win on MuBank so...



It was just nice to see someone not winning when they clearly didn't deserve it.

Masa must have been high when he came up with that idea of a remix.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

RM27 is out, dunno how long the wait is for everyone atm though...


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 6, 2011)

There is no wait?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2011)

We wait cuz we no pay.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

i couldn't imagine hara being dumb enough to have taken sex photos as an idol. >_>

She annoys me at some points, but I don't think it's because she's an idiot.


----------



## Alien (Feb 6, 2011)

The Japanese press is full of shit. Xenophobic cunts.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2011)

I doubt it, its an old scandal anyway. At the time DSP claimed that the guy was a trainee and its nothing else. Its a Japanese tabloid anyway, basically "I had Hitler's baby" level of bullshit.



> It was recently revealed that SNSD’s Seohyun is 9 kg underweight.



Honestly it doesn't seem like it, this means that her muscle mass is really low. I wonder how underweight Yoona and Jess are?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

20lb/9kg of muscle is a huge amount 

the only healthy ones are probably Hyoyeon and Sunny, and maybe Taeyeon.

They all weight about the same but the heights are a key factor


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2011)

The sad fact is that they just ignored her being so underweight, worst Doctor ever.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

yeah, but i don't feel too upset, she probably felt pressure with the camera crew and the fact that if she said one wrong thing, sone would be in her ass. 

Though it is strange how they say muscle mass, because these girls do dances and (from what we've seen on star king) exercise.  (which i just remembered, Tiffany is probably quite healthy as well)

for her to lack muscle mass specifically is extremely strange, she must be altering her diet too much in an effort to "stay healthy".  frankly what their trainer gives them should be substantial for them to maintain a healthy figure.  tbh i could actually see her having image issues and thinking that limiting her meat intake would be beneficial >_>

that or the trainer is lying, and they really only live on 800 cal a day.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Feb 6, 2011)

Iu speaking english , "I run to you"  so cute

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnSC4I4fIMQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Feb 6, 2011)

Time           ?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 6, 2011)

From 1:30 and she says it at the end too


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2011)

"Click this button, I run to you"

Ho is a ho


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 6, 2011)

So happy for them rn, hopefully they can win this week too.

Tho tbh, if mubank didn't create an ost chart for osts, I doubt they'd have won. Whatever, inki doesn't count osts for their take 7 either.

Rm27 is available for everyone btw. It was a collab with one of the dbsk fansites so isubs didn't give donors an early release for this one


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2011)

omg the beginning of RM27 is AWESOME

Homin really is quite amazing.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 6, 2011)

Seohyun is 9 kg underweight and Hyomin is the healthiest female idol  , K-pop sure is a weird mysterious place .

Watching this video after a long time , oh god the look Gyuri gave Ham would've burnt through her soul

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXjdNExI-G0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Seob : How long are you gona live??
Yonghwa : Till 101 
Seob : Woah that's long , we need to die together  , nvm I said that .


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2011)

> Seob : Woah that's long , we need to die together



Lovers suicide pact?

Gyuri keeping her bitches in line since 08. Poor Ham got hated on so much after that performance.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 7, 2011)

Holy fuck, I think that Gyuri stare just made my testicles shrink  I remember when that was a huge deal

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Brx1XYVYPBw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Let's see how they do


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks decent enough I guess, kinda makes CCM look like a joke tho. The Ceo wanted to ban three Kara members from the industry yet has Jay in an MV for his group.

Asian's like surgery, netizens pissed off that someone pointed it out

Japan has no leg to stand on, especially with the amount of surgery half of its stars have. But I don't get why Korean's are whining, its the truth. Just look at the amount of idols that had work done for no reason. Regardless we all know already and most of us don't really care, but they'll make a national issue out of it:/


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 7, 2011)

I love what is considered news in the kpop world.

_
Girl jokes to her friend on camera, has to apologize to the public.
Guy says something true that everyone knows, people outraged._


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 7, 2011)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Brx1XYVYPBw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Jay Park  I love this.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 7, 2011)

RM24 is now out as well (though this time there probably is a wait)

Edit: finishing 27 at the moment, definitely a great episode. xD all three parts are hilarious. (though they did reverse the playing, hide & seek is first)


*Spoiler*: _Also, it's kinda hot when_ 



Changmin is looking down Yunho's shirt and he appears red afterwords. 





*Spoiler*: _I know it's kinda early to mention episode 24_ 



BUT OH GOD THIS WOMAN KYUNG SHIL IS EPPIIIIIIC


----------



## koguryo (Feb 8, 2011)

Junglasses is back

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bz8DkvDe8ko[/YOUTUBE]

Edit: Already got a set in mind

Edit 2:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 8, 2011)

Woah I thought they'd definitely get married . Maybe she wasn't getting any action from Gil since it took em 4 months to share a kiss anyway 



> He continued, “Seohyun is the prettiest out of all of the celebrities. Out of us two, I think it’s a waste for Seohyun to be with someone like me.”



Atleast Yong and Cara are on the same boat here


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2011)

> Junglasses is back



They all look like Lara Croft

I guess people grow apart but damn Gil cannot do better than, sucks for him

And Yonghwa needs to stop being so self-deprecating all the time. He might not be perfect like her but atleast he won't kill birds with his cooking:ho


----------



## Hustler (Feb 8, 2011)

Yonghwa needs to have a talk with Heechul 

Lol Khun did a kissing scene for a CF , waiting for Khuntorias to blow up


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2011)

I heard he had to explain it to fans lol. 



> “What about his wife Victoria?” and “He’s really kissing the girl??? even I feel sad about this.. I wonder how Victoria will feel… huhuhu..”


Its a CF you weirdos.



Obvious answer is obvious:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Her Vagina was about to explode from all that ass surrounding her


----------



## koguryo (Feb 8, 2011)

I think I'm gonna post something about 2pm on Kpop Secrets about how awesome they are


----------



## Alien (Feb 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Obvious answer is obvious:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 8, 2011)

oh god.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh god, i can't believe they're making a fuss about that 

Bloody Koreans


----------



## Hustler (Feb 8, 2011)

You don't understand , it's alright to put an underage girl in a kissing scene but it's a sin pulling someones top off accidentally


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 8, 2011)

that game had clusterfuck written all over it.

but weren't they on the same team?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2011)

I dont think netizens understand the concept of  camera shutter times

From the look of that picture they were moving a lot so this camera possibly was set at high speed to take the picture. This shit probably happened in a split second and some krystal fan boy took the pic


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol Korean netizens have become so ridiculous nowdays that they seem to be just parodying themselves, making an issue out of everything. AKP are trolling too, one netizen comment=article.

On 12th of Feb WG are doing a live webchat again, we all remember the failure that it was last time so I won't be holding my breath that any decent questions will be answered.


> “I have a lot of celebrity friendships now. I was close to SNSD, but we’re not on good terms lately.. ^^ I won’t talk about it ^^ We fought once so.. ^^”



 I bet Seungri pinched one of their asses.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 8, 2011)

ENG remix for Lucifer...is awesomwe
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DeRYiUen10[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2011)

> Hyunah, asserted that Jihyun's bare face was indeed prettier,* thus she vanished suspicions* that Jihyun was not a true natural beauty.


Why so dramatic? It's not like she's on trial

Also surprisingly Shy Boy and Black and White are dominating charts from the idols. Boobs song is climbing slowly to the top, and Shy Boy is still in top 3 after 6 weeks.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2011)

This chart looks ridiculous

Where did they get these figures from? GD TOP couldn't have sold 130,000 copies since their album was release on 24th Dec and the first week sales were around 40k.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2011)

> KPOP FANDOM USED TO BE BETTER BACK IN PRE-2000 AND EARLY 2000.
> 
> t was much better back then when kpop was unknown and unpopular. it used to be much CLEANER and there’re less HATRED imo.
> back then, i’ve never even heard of “HEY THIS GROUP IS UNDERRATED, HEY THAT GIRL IS OVERRATED, GO DIE BITCHES, I WANNA FAP TO THIS AND THAT LALALA ETC”
> ...



How offensive is this? Such steretypes of us as sex craved maniac and no we're not all white

Anyway guys I wanna sex up IU and Gyuri together:ho


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> This chart looks ridiculous
> 
> Where did they get these figures from? GD TOP couldn't have sold 130,000 copies since their album was release on 24th Dec and the first week sales were around 40k.



the numbers look... really wrong?

I mean everywhere else reported Lupin to sell around 20-30k. To Anyone was reported to sell only around 60-65k. Hoot was reported almost 100k but not over.

And I don't see BoA on that list which is ridic since she won Disk Bonsang meaning she outsold like almost like... everyone that isn't SM.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2011)

So apparently 4minute are preparing for a us debut?

No offense but they're irrelevant in both Korea and japan, idk if they'll make it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2011)

Its nonesense. All of Kara's albums put together sold 55,000 copies last year, no way Lupin sold that much. It might be just shipped units rather than actual sales.

As for the 4minute thing, I think its just crossed wires.


----------



## Alien (Feb 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> How offensive is this? Such steretypes of us as sex craved maniac and no we're not all white
> 
> Anyway guys I wanna sex up IU and Gyuri together:ho



Filthy p*d*p****


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2011)

With a name like "I U" what do you expect? Just point both letters towards each other and what do you get? I have solved the mystery of her name:ho


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2011)

Speaking of IU, she's releasing a repackage of real this month


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2011)

Damn I'd laugh if she beats Big bang.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2011)

Not happening 

I heard CN.b delayed their comeback


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2011)

I think its a good move, they've put in alot of effort in to the album and it'd be a shame for it to go unnoticed which it would with BB album releasing a day earlier. Atleast something to look forward to in March with BEG and CNB.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2011)

True , Infinite should have done the same thing


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 9, 2011)

Infinite had to push it out imo, they were awol for too long.

Lol if IU beats bb. Kahi solo mini out next week


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 9, 2011)

Hustler said:


> True , Infinite should have done the same thing



lol oh Korea, shaking my head right now.


































































still paying for your porn?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2011)

Don't pay for music but do for Porn? Hmm


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry for sexualizing your idols, guise.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2011)

> Koreans spent an average *$527* per person followed by Japan’s *$157* and Finland’s $114.



 **


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Sooyoung o(^-^)o


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2011)

Niel is such an alien.  Not that he's ugly but his features are so unique.

This pic also makes Chunji look like a plastic doll.  Changjo looks way better just plain natural.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 9, 2011)

is that Teen Top?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2011)

We have found another from Hara's planet.

How much make up are these guys under?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 10, 2011)

Too much. 

That Chunji kid just freaks me out now.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2011)

The kid on the top left must wear Geisha make up because he's so white in Teen Top performances.

That Chunji guy doesn't even look like himself.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 10, 2011)

Some person threw up on the bus today, first time I've seen that happen.

I start a dance class today In the class next door is a "Hot Yoga" class full of hot Korean women


----------



## Sasori (Feb 10, 2011)

HQ spy cam or it didn't happen.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 10, 2011)

rm24 was epic.

esp the women in the ep lol, that old lady was badass.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2011)

> In the class next door is a "Hot Yoga" class full of hot Korean women



Fuck dance lessons start Yoga.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 10, 2011)

Yoga's more expensive and there's a cute girl in my class, however she might still be in high school  Besides, I'll just flirt with the yoga girls before/after class


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2011)

> however she might still be in high school



Seems like Korea doesn't care so get it. What happend with you and the girl you confessed to?


----------



## koguryo (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd rather not talk about it

First I was like :33

Then I was like


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh man that sucks. They break your heart don't they?


----------



## Sasori (Feb 10, 2011)

That's why you must break their hymen.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9POfIuhWUJc[/YOUTUBE]
This is awesome


----------



## Hustler (Feb 10, 2011)

^  Epic! 

That sprinkler dance , the pommie bastards did it after they won the Ashes  

Not many people like "It hurts" do they? it's one of my fav 2ne1 songs


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2011)

> the pommie bastards did it after they won the Ashes



Oh yeah:ho



> Not many people like "It hurts" do they? it's one of my fav 2ne1 songs



People like repetitive crap so no, most actual Kpop songs unless they're ballads don't do well. Look at Wedding Dress for instance. I agree tho, its my favourite after In the Club.

Weird rumour I heard, before their Japanese launch Sooyoung apparently got her chin and nose fixed.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Oh yeah:ho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's ok they got thrashed in the ODI's , world cup is coming up soon 

Yeh I like it because it's different from their previous stuff and in the club is pretty damn amazing (they really are good vocalists) , I hope BB can encourage em to try different stuff . 

YG picks incredible performers and vocalists , I really want a Se7en , Bom, Taeyang and Daesung ballad collab since the rappers always do .

Yeh she definitely got something done and so did Tiffany , it's so easy to tell but I don't know why they had since they looked much better before .


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2011)

SM are stupid as fuck tbh, they made Tiffany look like a puffed up ghost. They were perfect as they were.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 11, 2011)

I know , they really ruined Tiffany .

Sooyoung is not the prettiest but she was much better before. Only Seob is probably all natural in the group now . 

I really like this pic , she was so pretty.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2011)

> YG picks incredible performers and vocalists , I really want a Se7en , Bom, Taeyang and Daesung ballad collab since the rappers always do .



Taeyang and Bom performed You and I together, they didn't harmonize all that well. I'd prefer Taeyang with Minzy and Bom with Se7en.

I think they gave Tiffany injections or something. Seobb and im sure Jess are still all natural.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Taeyang and Bom performed You and I together, they didn't harmonize all that well. I'd prefer Taeyang with Minzy and Bom with Se7en.
> 
> I think they gave Tiffany injections or something. Seobb and im sure Jess are still all natural.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kf3coOe4OJY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

After listening to it , I was wondering whether Se7en would have done a better job than Taeyang , his english pronounciation is pretty damn good , then again you need a smooth mover like Taeyang for the MV .

Jess? really? I always thought she got some minor things done .


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2011)

Jess looks the same as she did when she debuted tbh, I know she got injections in her legs, not sure about anything else tho. Everyone has minor thing done tho minus Gyuri obviously not biased at all.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An8gYqWVLbc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

So it looks like there's gonna be another part, I bet Chanmi died, got into an accident, etc.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 11, 2011)

well co-ed had good songs too. the question is whether everyone in 5dolls (except Chanmi) can actually sing live.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 11, 2011)

Saw 2am and Sistar live today

Hyorin


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 11, 2011)

^ I'm jealous T.T both groups are amazing live.

lol @ seungho rapping better than thunder


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 11, 2011)

Lol thunder

And how do leg injections work?  That sounds weird as hell


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Taeyang and Bom performed You and I together, they didn't harmonize all that well. I'd prefer Taeyang with Minzy and Bom with Se7en.
> 
> I think they gave Tiffany injections or something. Seobb and im sure Jess are still all natural.



Pretty sure jess had stuff done, that sooyoung picture , she has changed..


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2011)

> And how do leg injections work? That sounds weird as hell



I don't know but they admitted it on SGB, some girl said she was jealous of their legs and they said not to be because they had injections done to make them look good.

Lol Thunder and his kid voice, when Eunjung is fiercer than you, you really shouldn't rap anymore.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Feb 11, 2011)

wtf I just noticed Sooyoung's nose! 
why? ;__;


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 11, 2011)

So... is the concept supposed to be like Russian aristocracy or something? idk but if it is, the song better feature Henry's violin skills, or else there's just no excuse for those hats


----------



## Hustler (Feb 11, 2011)

Wait why're Elf's so against Hyuk and Sungmin becoming a part of SJM? is it because their Chinese is not good?


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 11, 2011)

I think it's cuz of OTP's or something. the Qmi fans don't like KyuMin and in general SJM fans don't really want to see their variety appearances saturated with EunHae. Also it'll take even more attention away from Zhoumi and Henry.

idk, I'm kinda meh about it cuz while I really like Eunhyuk and love EunHae as much as the next person, I do have to admit that too much EunHae after awhile is gonna get tiring and honestly you don't even see much of Zhoumi and Henry already so I was hoping they'd really get their time in the spotlight this comeback. But w/e, I don't really mind either way tbh.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2011)

ELF prefer things the way they are, they don't want new members just joining up when the others worked hard to establish the group. I'm guessing tho, its why I wouldn't like them joining SJM if I were an ELF.

I really hope they don't dance in those hats.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2011)

Hope its not true.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 12, 2011)

does anyone have that gif of hyomin opening her legs from the 'i go crazy because of you' mv?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Hope its not true.


Nah it can't be a mini


kimidoll said:


> does anyone have that gif of hyomin opening her legs from the 'i go crazy because of you' mv?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2011)

Hyomin

All the ahjumma's love Jong Kook lol. They must like muscles or something.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 12, 2011)

hope it isn't too but I heard they're preparing to debut in America so...


----------



## Hustler (Feb 12, 2011)

^ Doubt they'll be able to crack it . Probably G-d and Taeyang as solo artists but doubt it as a group 

Yeh Jong Kook must have been a dream guy back in his prime  . Every single person in Korea loves YJS , I reckon he could become the president with unanimous votes .


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2011)

> hope it isn't too but I heard they're preparing to debut in America so...



They shouldn't bother, if JLS can't even make a tiny dent BB have no chance. Taeyang could but they already have a ton of RnB acts similar to him, Im afraid GD would have a lot of haters but I could see him carving a niche for himself.

2NE1 have a better chance but they need to work on their lyrics.

@Noda: Hats don't work but Kyu looks boss.

RM24 was pretty good, Haha was all shy with Jihyo, I think he really likes her.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 12, 2011)

yeah, I feel 2ne1 will have more US success since their latest songs (except It Hurts) are pretty much similar to a lot of songs on US Mainstream Radio now anyway.

I also think 4minute have a more US sound too but their engrish is so bad.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2011)

> I also think 4minute have a more US sound too but their engrish is so bad.



Idk, their sound is pretty good but their performance lacks a spark still. And their english isn't very good. Music wise T-ara and 2NE1 maybe, I don't know, the US is near impossible to crack for international acts.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeh America is friking hard to crack , they have more of a chance in Europe since they seem to adore bands/groups more plus they'd make much more money .


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 13, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> ^ I'm jealous T.T both groups are amazing live.
> 
> lol @ seungho rapping better than thunder


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah Europe would be much better. SM seems to be targeting SEA & Europe though, smart move on their part. Boybands are getting a revival in popularity in Europe since JLS came out.

though tbh I think 4minute should stop with their overseas promo and concentrate on being popular in Korea. Other groups trying to break into international markets have already established themselves as the top groups in Korea.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2011)

> Boybands are getting a revival in popularity in Europe since JLS came out.



Seriously theres this group called The Wanted, worst shit I've ever seen and even they got a number 1 album. 



> Other groups trying to break into international markets have already established themselves as the top groups in Korea.



Some groups, then you have TeenTop and 9M trying to break Japan.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 13, 2011)

I like JLS , their year was the best X-factor  . 

Oh The Wanted  , they performed on X-factor last year. How did they even become famous???


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 13, 2011)

lol 9muses.

they just lost 3 members.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2011)

> they performed on X-factor last year. How did they even become famous???



Fucking hell they're horrible, I don't know how they got so famous, they make Co-Ed look good

Kpop groups could make it big easier in comparison but they're too obsessed with American culture.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol yeh they're pretty shit .

Didn't Nine muses actually have 10 members?? their company has no clue as to what to do with them ,do they??

I like it , Rainbow needs more love and proper songs

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjAwpb6mmsA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 13, 2011)

Rainbow are pretty decent, problem is their fanbase pretty much consists of Kamillas and fans of other groups. They don't have hardcore stans.

yeah idk what Star Empire is doing. They're managing ZE:A & Jewelry too.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2011)

> Didn't Nine muses actually have 10 members?? their company has no clue as to what to do with them ,do they??



They thought they'd debut a group full of models and they'd hit it big, doesn't work like that, you need a decent song. Most kids wouldn't follow a group like that, you need to connect with kids, 9M are just not interesting at all.

Rainbow are truly underrated, great lives and good songs but not much attention. DSP just suck at promoting.

Is it just me or 5Dolls remind you guys of Sistar's style of music? Love the song, afraid live they'll sound like alley cats getting raped.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 13, 2011)

Seungri won Inki again. ohwell, at least Secret are probably gonna continue winning on MuBank till BB's comeback.

didn't realize I was so behind on Khuntoria X_X. but I've been finding their eps so boring. Yongseo is much better.

Listening to BoA's No. 1 album. Amazing album. For a 2002 album, a lot of the sounds used in the songs are still used in 2010/11. I wish she can still come up with songs like those in her older albums, she'd be back at the top again.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 13, 2011)

am surprisingly loving this, my 2nd favorite mini this year after Infinite's. might possibly be my favorite after I give it a few more listens.

perfect for vday too.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2011)

Will listen to the mini then.

Wtf are MBC doing, Valentines soon and no Banmal song performance yet, what a waste.


----------



## Alien (Feb 13, 2011)

Singer IU has recently received serious offers from throughout the Japanese record industry.

According to her agency LOEN Entertainment, since January, Japanese production companies and record labels have inquired about IU’s possible advancement into the Japanese market.

In light of the popularity of Korean singers made possible by the likes of SNSD and KARA, scouts from various Japanese agencies have taken much interest in IU since the release of ‘Good Day’ in December when she became known as ‘the pop industry’s hottest trend,’ so much that she is the #1 focus of most Japanese scouts today. Furthermore, she’s sparked even more interest ever since the official Japanese broadcast of the drama ‘Dream High’ through the satellite channel ‘DATV’, which started on Jan. 27th .

A representative from LOEN Entertainment stated, “Since the start of the new year, we’ve received many phone calls and e-mails from Japanese record labels asking whether there is any specific timeline in mind for IU’s entrance into the Japanese market,” and “We’ve received contact from the top record labels in Japan.”

This representative further stated, “Though we’ve always considered advancements into the Japanese market, we don’t want to rush things, as our foremost priority is to maintain a stronghold in the Korean industry,” and “As for any future timelines, we have yet to begin official discussions on this matter.”

Looking at the situation, it seems very possible that IU may debut in Japan as early as the second half of this year. By summertime, ‘Dream High’ is projected to be broadcast on national Japanese broadcast stations, and it seems likely that along with promotions for the drama, IU could also start her promotions as a singer.

Meanwhile, IU will release her 3rd mini-plus album ‘REAL+’ on the 17th. The title track ‘A Story Only I Didn’t Know’ is a ballad written by singer-songwriter Yoon Sang.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 13, 2011)

tl;dr

IU be ho-in?


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 13, 2011)

The only good song on her mini was Roller Coaster.


----------



## Alien (Feb 13, 2011)

pffffffff smh


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 13, 2011)

omg hay srubear 



I must be submitting things in my sleep.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Seriously theres this group called The Wanted, worst shit I've ever seen and even they got a number 1 album.




When I first saw this group I thought it was a fucking joke. But I checked and it wasn't April Fools Day yet.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 13, 2011)

^ Didn't they disband or something because one of their members died?

hey cara~


----------



## Sasori (Feb 13, 2011)

wat

Kimmi


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 13, 2011)

yeah i heard that that group wanted disbanded cause on the same day dbsk got in this HUGE car crash, wanted was in the same one and a member died


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 13, 2011)

I think those are two different groups youre talking about xD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah the wanted we're talking bout debuted in the uk last year.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a feeling there might be two mini's like Beast. Seems abit weird to give BB only a mini when three members got full albums.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 13, 2011)

So I just realized how much Hara reminds me of Denise Richards.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 13, 2011)

Valentine Engrish is adorable:33

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Fl5qeCLv_4&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

Feeling sick and working on a Korean project so going to school late.  Gonna do a presentation on "The Man Your Man Could Smell Like"


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay, I sorta daw'd at Hyuna. >_>


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2011)

Dongwoo and Hoya alone solo all of Teentop. Most awkward ver of Rainism ever.

RM27 game is too hard, how are they suppoused to find two guys from 150 people? And nearly all of the people look like idols aswell. Unfair, Yunho didn't even find the ball, he asked other people to find it for him.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 13, 2011)

ahhh  I see Tiff~~


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Dongwoo and Hoya alone solo all of Teentop. Most awkward ver of Rainism ever.
> 
> RM27 game is too hard, how are they suppoused to find two guys from 150 people? And nearly all of the people look like idols aswell. Unfair, Yunho didn't even find the ball, he asked other people to find it for him.



XD

Gotta admit though, Changmin was a badass.  

However I really liked the game idea.  It was truly challenging though they should have given a hint at the beginning, as to what size their group was or something that could of helped them guess their subject.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2011)

Changmin is always a badass, he nearly outran the monster that is Kook. I have missed DBSK on variety shows, they have this untouchable aura compared to other idols.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah that's what I really liked about their appearance.  It's hard to tell what it is, whether they simply have more confidence or what.

Btw did you also find it amusing how they seemed to only get to the aces at the game last?   Yunho was sure in a shit situation when he was somehow only left with Ji Hyo and Jong Kookie. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2011)

Joong Ki thinks a toilet looks like a robot, such fail

I knew Kpop secrets was pathetic but seriously?


> Really, they're boring as fuck. Seohyun is like this little precious angel, while Yonghwa is this son of a bitch. They just don't meet.



And its the most liked comment aswell


----------



## Hustler (Feb 13, 2011)

Confirmed to be a mini?  . Anything from BB is better than no BB anyways .

Ah Infinite killed that battle , now Dorawa is stuck in my head .

Talking about Running man , Jong Kook must have been a sniffer dog in his previous life


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2011)

He has good instincts, like a blood hound, he should seriously think about a career as a Swat member, he's like the Korean Rock, im surprised he hasn't starred in a cop filmXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 13, 2011)

Also on the subject, wikipedia said Lizzy is no longer an official member. 

Sucks, because she was actually starting to improve in that Ahjumma episode.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2011)

Lizzy left, honestly she was cute but Jihyo overshadowed her too much, they need a better and more daring/proactive female on the show. I'd say Sooyoung but SM won't let her.

Oh geez Joong Ki and Yunho suck at drawing, his Rhino had a moustache


----------



## Hustler (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeh Yunho really sucks , loved how the Kangaroo ended up too .

Oh she quit? how come? schedules? I call for Daesung, Hyori or Hara if anyone


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 13, 2011)

oh god sooyoung would FAIL  if you watched Enjoy Today, you see she's a horrible runner.  

Lizzy was sort of a let down compared to JiHyo, considering in a fairly sexist country she had a mindset that she would not be treated as anyones inferior.   Lizzy sorta played the "helpless little girl" role too much.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2011)

Lizzy tried to win with aegyo but in a game where you need smarts and be alittle ruthless she got nowhere. I can't think of anyone, most would worry too much about their image.

Legendary Dance master Yoo Hyuk is backXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 13, 2011)

It's sad that most of the most fitting members personality-wise would be some of SNSD, but they have cramped schedules no matter how underused they are.  (i'm lookin at choo, SooHyoSun)

Hara of course is busy... Hyori is just evil and leaves us with nothing. 

And yeah, pretty much the rest of the group members are shy/not ruthless.

Maybe Luna, but she's doing Legally Blonde and even with her personality she seems a little bit too picked on recently.  

They need to put that rapping chick from Jewelry on it.  She was pretty funny from some random athletic show whatsitcalled i remember.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2011)

Uee would be perfect but the girl has no personailty. Hyomin lacks the physical aspect because otherwise she's 4d enough to make it work.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 13, 2011)

Krystal would be perfect but she's underage so no late night filmings


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgxmh1tUs-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 14, 2011)

So cuuuute


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 14, 2011)

OT, but Sassy or Cara or whoever wtf happened to Dave? Why is he banned?

to make this more slightly ontopic...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrGQBMkXa30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rice (Feb 14, 2011)

they did it


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Feb 14, 2011)

kimidoll said:


> OT, but Sassy or Cara or whoever wtf happened to Dave? Why is he banned?
> 
> to make this more slightly ontopic...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrGQBMkXa30[/YOUTUBE]



I laughed hard.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 14, 2011)

Happy Valentine!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_HQhXmaVvU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2011)

Kimi@ I think dave was banned for harassment.its been a while though


Happy valentines day


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Sasori (Feb 14, 2011)

You've been gone for along time Kimmi. Lots have happened. I wouldn't know tho cos I haven't been active.


----------



## Alien (Feb 14, 2011)

Dave got banned for this thread. Something about harassing members or something.


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 14, 2011)

> SJM's Mini-Album Tracklist
> SJM ♫ Tracklist
> 
> 1. 太完美 (Perfection)
> ...



omg Jay Chou and SJM collaboration, dreams really do come true


----------



## Lilith (Feb 14, 2011)

yay new dalmatian mini album!
I didnt like their first song "round 1" 
well it was okay
but their new songs are really good 
my favourite is lost in love

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eVmWk89VS4[/YOUTUBE]


if anyone even cares! lol
they are not that well known i guess 
i guess i guess guess


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2011)

Just when I thought it was safe, stupid drama


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2011)

hmm this dalmation song is good

and yeah i didn't like round one either much lilith


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm glad we're finally getting some interesting releases.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 14, 2011)

thanks everyone who answered my question~ lol i thought they were friends wtf.

i still think kahi's solo is mediocre so far


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 14, 2011)

Happy Valentines Day guys <3


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2011)

> I'm glad we're finally getting some interesting releases.



JYJ, GD Top, Seungri, Secret be crying right now

Kahi's solo is okay, will probably grow on me.



> also is it just me or does this sound sorta like europop? it's like some mixture of that and jpop tbh, i don't know how to explain it since i'm not fluent in musak terms



Its a bit of dubstep, mixed with Kpop and Jpop.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 14, 2011)

kimidoll said:


> thanks everyone who answered my question~ lol i thought they were friends wtf.
> 
> i still think kahi's solo is mediocre so far



The reason why I think its good is probably cause I had almost zero expectations. Didn't know she can sing as well as she did on one love


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 14, 2011)

i expected it to be at least decent, but so far it's meh. let's just hope she learned to not use choreo from youtube ever again lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2011)

XD

Maybe I'm just a Kahi fangirl, but I found it pretty decent tbh.  


> JYJ, GD Top, Seungri, Secret be crying right now



Okay GDTOP and Secret were good, but I wasn't huge on them. 

Also guys RM25 is awesome.  I wish Park Bo Young will come back soon. xD

be ready for Jihyo badassism


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2011)

> let's just hope she learned to not use choreo from youtube ever again lol.



Lol that was their lazy management.

Seems like the end for Kara honestly, the parents are hell bent on getting rid of the CEO and she owns DSP (family business an all) so good luck with that Nicole's mother. Now Gyuri and Hara will launch solo and well they're the weakest of the group so Idek what that will look like

Stupid Korea and their business models wrecking our idol groups one by one


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Because I have to spaz about RM_ 




so like Ji Hyo finds this large mole rat costume or some shit, slips it on, and fools the shit out of gary.

of course jong kook is all badass and realizes this woman is a G that should always be suspected, and takes the costume from her while she runs off. 

Then when it's down to her and Bo Young (all chicks were caught last, Lizzy of course was just a 3 second clip)  Ji Hyo is all epic and is like

I WILL SACRIFICE MYSELF FOR YOU TO FIND THE LAST PIECE

Bo Young is like

UNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIII

BO YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNG

EPIC (HO)BROHUG

and then she's off to find the piece


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2011)

I didn't understand any of that but it sounds awesomeXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah I wanted to be obscure cause I don't want to spoil. 

Luckily when I spaz it becomes a mess of random and sweet potatoes anyways.

Also, 10 bucks says Kahi's mv is banned because she goes gay for herself at the end.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2011)

> Also, 10 bucks says Kahi's mv is banned because she goes gay for herself at the end



I thought I was the only saw that it was an obvious lesbian love song.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised considering her extreme fitness, short temper, and abuse of wife beaters.

Her and Narsha probably go at it whenever Heroes isn't filming them.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lol that was their lazy management.



idk about that tbh. kahi has been behind after school since day 1. she makes their concepts and had a hand in the planning before they even began (or so after school stans have told me). not to mention that she outright said that she had a large hand in producing and choreographing bang.

idk i just doubt that she didn't know that the choreo was stolen. /shrugs
though it's not like anything can prove it either way


----------



## rice (Feb 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dQVt8IjZr8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2011)

^ why so sad music? IU made a song about getting an STD from oppa fucking?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 15, 2011)

so apparently big bang are promoting six title tracks?

not sure if I really want tbh


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2011)

So basically all of their mini album. I doubt they'll promote all of them, sounds like overkill. And this YG we're talking about.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 15, 2011)

Promoting all 6 would be an overkill def . Didn't 2ne1 promo like 3?? I wouldn't be surprised .

Please don't tell me I am the only one who got perverted thoughts when I saw this


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2011)

Promoting 2 songs is nice....


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2011)

> Promoting all 6 would be an overkill def . Didn't 2ne1 promo like 3?? I wouldn't be surprised .



Overall they promoted 4 tracks but that was a full album. Here its only a mini, 2 should be sufficient. Still the cover art does looks interesting.

Anyone watch the Grammy's? I just realised that Gaga and Bieber fans are exactly like Kpop fans lol, so its not like only Kpop fandoms are cuckoo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 15, 2011)

Watching Beliebers melt down in Youtube vids cause he doesn't win was amazing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2011)

So true, I seriously lol'd when I read about angry beaver fans at one point.

Back at my sisters watching kpop videos, less idols this time, but they have psy so I approve


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2011)

This is a weird version of right now... Psys a woman! 

Did they think we couldn't handle an old guy?!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2011)

That one was made for fanboys, PSY doing fanservice right



> Watching Beliebers melt down in Youtube vids cause he doesn't win was amazing.



Omg they're just jealous because Bieber sells more than they ever could, they're just haters


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2011)

Haha I have nothing against beaver, but the pleasure of angry fans is always delicious.


----------



## Alien (Feb 15, 2011)

@Cara: leave the ho alone


----------



## Alien (Feb 15, 2011)

Lol, clicked the wrong button.

Fuck my ass


----------



## Hustler (Feb 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SNvSd5yIcs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2011)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SNvSd5yIcs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



That kids gonna have a rough puberty.

gonna be picked on for this video and being gay at the same time


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2011)

IU seems to enjoy that on her face.



> gonna be picked on for this video and being gay at the same time



I can imagine people spreading the video in his school, poor kid never even had a chance.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 15, 2011)

Talking to my friend on skype, his old boss is Nesmith of Exile's Dad.  Small world


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2011)

Haha wow.

Also theres a lot of YG on demand this time. BBs last farewell, oh myfriend, 2ne1 it hurts, fire, psy  taeyang, and bom


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2011)

Cara just watch SNSD and marvel at Seohyun.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2011)

All they had was Hoot for SNSD. 

There was also Lets Go but that was horrible and lacked her overall.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 15, 2011)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SNvSd5yIcs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



The hell is this.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2011)

That is what you call Bieber fever. Its what we'd see if Taemin's fangirls could use their webcams rather than spending their time having sex with their monitors.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 15, 2011)

Has that kid made any other videos? I think I had already seen him somewhere. . . . agh.
Taemin at least has actual talent.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Feb 16, 2011)

Fmd! AKP is trending Tvxq hard , there are atleast 5 articles about their appearance on Strong heart lol


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2011)

AKP is just silly, "Yunho reveals he pees sitting down on Strong Heart"


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 16, 2011)

wat the fuuuck


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 16, 2011)

i guess no story like Super Girl then >.<
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWySF8Z0rOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rice (Feb 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VnFSN4SctY&feature=player_embedded#at=126[/YOUTUBE]

this is the so called the second perspective


----------



## Hustler (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 16, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Fmd! AKP is trending Tvxq hard , there are atleast 5 articles about their appearance on Strong heart lol



Lol the sane portion of fan groups do this all the time. I think recently some GDfans donated a large sum

Though it is sorta lame that they never do it in groups names. For some reason they always do it by individual idol


----------



## Hustler (Feb 16, 2011)

Lol maybe they just want their bias to feel proud of their stans idk .

Apparently BB earns the highest from CF's out of the idols , amazing how they can be out of the frame for so long and still be at the top


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 16, 2011)

yeah haha, they do like 3 commercials, get paid bank, while 2 pm literally whore themselves to any company that wants them shirtless.

From the looks of it JYP makes them do a shitload of cfs while yg demands top dollar. 

SM seems to only stick with certain companies, probably because theyre so small scale on the entertainment industry that it pays to be exclusive....


----------



## Alien (Feb 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDkUj4iUgNQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Feb 16, 2011)

^  

Wait I thought everything they earn from the cf's are for themselves/the group . Does the company earn money out of it too??

It's also shocking how WG and 2ne1 are earning higher than Snsd then again it's probably harder to cast a large group like Snsd ( buying matching clothes etc )

Also this has got me crushing on CL, never knew she could be so adorable 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjwGB9PozM4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 16, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lol maybe they just want their bias to feel proud of their stans idk .
> 
> Apparently BB earns the highest from CF's out of the idols , amazing how they can be out of the frame for so long and still be at the top



I don't think that list is very accurate. Even with UEE, no way After School earns more than Soshi (2ne1 too).


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh god CL was cute in that XD


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 16, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> i guess no story like Super Girl then >.<
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWySF8Z0rOE[/YOUTUBE]



good lord Henry 

omg everyone looks really good except for even with those disgusting hats and the dance looks like it's gonna be awesome. Now I just need the song to grow on me a bit more and it'll be perfect.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2011)

> Wait I thought everything they earn from the cf's are for themselves/the group . Does the company earn money out of it too??



Lol nope. The company takes a default fee for everything an idol does, for CF's its higher. Depends on each company, for instance DSP gives the artists a larger cut for CF's but then they pay the idols next to nothing for album sales and promotions. There were rumours that SNSD got paid millions for the Intel deal, the artists themselves will probably take around 5% or less of that, the rest goes in to SM paying execs for their yacht insurance.



> It's also shocking how WG and 2ne1 are earning higher than Snsd then again it's probably harder to cast a large group like Snsd ( buying matching clothes etc )



For single CF's they both earn much higher than SNSD because unlike SNSD the groups only endorse a few products every year thus their prices being higher. List seems dodgy though, no Lee Seungi? The boy is CF king. Lol at After School and 2PM, more like Nickhun and Uee.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 16, 2011)

Real+ is out.

now I need to find it asap.

speaking of which she's already #1 on Cyworld Real Time. idk about anywhere else.


----------



## Alien (Feb 16, 2011)

Real+

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PdvwqGlLAQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLQHP01oRHg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u11BVnuiGTY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 16, 2011)

Yg I am disappointed. We're only getting 3 new songs really since two are gonna be Korean versions of their Japanese stuff


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 16, 2011)

No wonder I thought one of the guitarists was cute. And thank god Woohyun got rid of that disgusting mane of hair. Sungjong looks so bored here though


----------



## Goobalith (Feb 16, 2011)

Awww I miss Epik High 

Good thing I have a new addiction though


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 16, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> No wonder I thought one of the guitarists was cute. And thank god Woohyun got rid of that disgusting mane of hair. Sungjong looks so bored here though



totally never would have noticed it...

though it's sorta sad since sungyeol didn't appear, i'm guessing he was sorta the last added to the group.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 16, 2011)

WHICH ONE OF YOU IS TROLLIN


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 16, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> totally never would have noticed it...
> 
> though it's sorta sad since sungyeol didn't appear, i'm guessing he was sorta the last added to the group.



Yeah I heard infinite was supposed to be 6 but added sungyeol at the last minute.


----------



## rice (Feb 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkGVzLanx1s&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 16, 2011)

it's really strange, but he's a likeable guy.

it's just heartbreaking to see him only up for a few seconds and have no lines, however he must be grateful for them to place him in it considering how positive he seems.


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 17, 2011)

Frango said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkGVzLanx1s&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



okay I haven't even checked out the MV yet, but just from that screenshot, I thought of Sungjong. 

...I have too much Infinite on my mind rn....


----------



## rice (Feb 17, 2011)

im very honoured Nudey


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2011)

goddammit, now i can't stop watching IU performances.

what the hell do they feed this girl (other than the obvious ), her singing is pretty flawless 


the more i watch these the more i wonder how baked jyp was that day he turned her down...


----------



## rice (Feb 17, 2011)

i added people from new school on fb like 15 minutes ago, and all of them accepted in 5 minutes. like, all of them  some scary shit, it feels like some secret organisation


----------



## Hustler (Feb 17, 2011)

Typical high school life , go home and jump on the intranets 

Sungyeol is a hidden treasure , he's gona wow us with some extraordinary vocals soon , I can feel it .


----------



## rice (Feb 17, 2011)

i would totally play sports if i don't have an experiment report due tomorrow  

anyways, as long as i make gifs, i can keep the big avatar  woohoo


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2011)

so jelly, i'm here compressing all my large avatars


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjwGB9PozM4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



What a great video. ~
...

Ah, All I've been doing is posting random sentences. I haven't had the time to check all the new posts thoroughly. /sad


----------



## rice (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Feb 17, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> so jelly, i'm here compressing all my large avatars


I was planning to ask Frango to make me an ava of the exact same moment that you used


----------



## rice (Feb 17, 2011)

off topic links:

not even WikiLeak leaked Coca-Cola's recipe

These are posted aren't they?


----------



## Alien (Feb 17, 2011)

IU has 5 songs in the top ten on Melon. Some people are saying that she's too young to sing that kind of music 

Fuck i hate using gegs


----------



## Adachi (Feb 17, 2011)

Aww why are the k-pop fanclub and asian girls threads deleted?


----------



## Alien (Feb 17, 2011)

Adachi said:


> Aww why are the k-pop fanclub and asian girls threads deleted?



All the big threads were wreaking havoc on NF (Vbulletin can't handle threads with more than 10k posts. It fucks up the index tables) so they were moved to a location where we can't post in them. They will be back after Mbxx has finished splitting and archiving them. It's been like a month already btw. I want my cagfc back 

This one was back pretty fast thankfully


----------



## Alien (Feb 17, 2011)

IU is number one on 8 online charts


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 17, 2011)

Alien said:


> All the big threads were wreaking havoc on NF (Vbulletin can't handle threads with more than 10k posts. It fucks up the index tables) so they were moved to a location where we can't post in them. They will be back after Mbxx has finished splitting and archiving them. It's been like a month already btw. I want my cagfc back
> 
> This one was back pretty fast thankfully



This thread was split before the purging which saved it.

also AS daaaaaamn. They got a collab with Namie Amuro. They're entering Japan strong.


----------



## Alien (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh right, i knew i was forgetting something. Thanks Rain's Angel.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Feb 17, 2011)

Alien said:


> IU is number one on 8 online charts



24/02/11


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2011)

After School seems to be entering japan right. 

I hope with this they sell half a million and other companies smack themselves for not being original 

And lol sorry alien.  As resident IU fan you can have it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 17, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> After School seems to be entering japan right.
> 
> I hope with this they sell half a million and other companies smack themselves for not being original
> 
> And lol sorry alien.  As resident IU fan you can have it



Well they're more of just featuring on Namie's track so everyone would still credit success to Namie.

but I think it'll build up a good fanbase for them and they could make it big.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh dang, from the teasers it looks like they play a big part. xD

Well hopefully they at least dance a lot in the background or something, considering that's one of their strong points.


----------



## Alien (Feb 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> 24/02/11



Lol, why should i get jelly ? Big Bang hasn't released anything for a long time and they're more popular than IU anyway.

@Cara: nah keep it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay awesome, because that commercial was perfect. 

edit: goddammit, I believe I've caught IU syndrome.


----------



## dark_himura (Feb 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DEgtw9MX2E[/YOUTUBE]

bit off topic but this song just plays over and over in my head lol


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT AS GET TO BE IN A NAMIE AMRUO VIDEO. BITCHES JUST KILLED KARA AND SNSD. DAMN THEM



> edit: goddammit, I believe I've caught IU syndrome.



IU spread her STDs through MV's, its true.

Just wanted to spaz about Kyu looking like a badass in SJ-M's MV.

5Dolls live:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf4GIUxhQIk&feature=player_embedded#at=71[/YOUTUBE]
Hyewon, you singing?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 17, 2011)

Their lives are just bad.

shame they have good songs but ohgod. Chanmi is really wasted in CCM.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2011)

Have to say the song is pretty damn good, shame these girls give mediocrity a bad name, just terrible. Chanmi is carrying all the weight again.




Easy to target Gyuri because out of respect she won't say anything back but just makes you come off as a tool. Kara's parents are just annoying, they seem really selfish tbh.

Big bangs comeback is all over the place. Went from full album to mini, and then they added 2 Japanese songs. And all the credits are GD/TOP, the other members weren't present during the composition of the  album which is telling us Daesung will be criminally underused again while GD takes all the lines. Tho on a positive, their hair looks pretty good.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2011)

For DM/Noda:

*Spoiler*: __ 









4 Noda:


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2011)

More:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Noda how much do you love me nao?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2011)

so i'm watching some heroes episodes since i'm bored

the beginning of episode 5 hints at Narshi (Narsha x Kahi )

both are missing from filming for the moment, where could they be? 

also IU and Jiyeon are like attached at the hand.  understandable considering they would be drawn to the fact that both of them are 17, but honestly it makes me think IU is needy as Jiyeon is so kinda aloof.


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 17, 2011)

omigawd I can't... breathe 
Do you mind if I take them for now? I can't wait until Monday to get a new set


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2011)

> Do you mind if I take them for now? I can't wait until Monday to get a new set



I posted them for you, take as many as you want.



> also IU and Jiyeon are like attached at the hand. understandable considering they would be drawn to the fact that both of them are 17, but honestly it makes me think IU is needy as Jiyeon is so kinda aloof.



Can you imagine being surrounded by those women, they're quite intimidating so she clings to Jiyeon like a sanctuary from all the grown ups.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2011)

Haha true.  it's really cute though i'm probably trying to read too much into it :33


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2011)

oh god now IU is latched onto Nicole's cardboard cut out. xD


----------



## koguryo (Feb 17, 2011)

a person in my dance class is kkap and I'm the token foreigner


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 18, 2011)

So apparently CNBlue are releasing a teaser on the 23rd...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

^pushed back their album by a week. phew, no need to fight with bb <3



um... some members in the group are already struggling with korean so...


----------



## rice (Feb 18, 2011)

they should master korean first  half ass'd korean and half ass'd japanese wont benefit them:

half non fluent + half non fluent = completely non fluent.
half fluent + half fluent = very fluent


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

after watching Kahi's solo debut stage, I'm convinced that she is a fierce hbic but she doesn't have what it takes to go solo. She just can't carry a whole song by herself live.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2011)

With SM being told they have no leg to stand on against JYJ, does it mean we'll finally see the boys on some variety? 


They're not bad but hardly months worth of prep.



> So apparently CNBlue are releasing a teaser on the 23rd...



I haven't read this anywhere? Tho they really don't need to push their album too far back now. BB will only promote one track, and if CNB can take on SNSD and 2AM then why not BB aswell? They can win after three weeks


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

CNB are releasing the week after BB, 28th I believe.

tbh I'm disappointed with all the BB news on the album so far. An album became a mini, 6 tracks, one intro, two re-used japanese tracks.

and now... the promo shots look cheap as hell.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2011)

Im still on my iu high, but I'm afraid to keep watching her videos in my little corner of the library.

All the african kids are studying, what if I suddenly start singing out of nowhere?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 18, 2011)

Did Daesung get something done or are the pics photoshopped hard?


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> With SM being told they have no leg to stand on against JYJ, does it mean we'll finally see the boys on some variety?
> 
> 
> They're not bad but hardly months worth of prep.
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2011)

> tbh I'm disappointed with all the BB news on the album so far. An album became a mini, 6 tracks, one intro, two re-used japanese tracks.



They're gonna release a full album later in the year now, idk theres something weird going on with YG right now. They seem to have cut their promo time, are any other big YG acts releasing this year or soemthing? Maybe the joke rumour that YG gave all the good tracks to GDTOP is true.  And in their defence the Japanese tracks are B sides, other than hardcore VIP's noone's even heard the tracks till this week.

Lol at YG, GD TOP's full album costs around $18 and the price for the new BB mini is $16, the mini better be good. 



> All the african kids are studying, what if I suddenly start singing out of nowhere?



Cara: "Oppa gah, aigooo, Im in my dreamssssss Eamssssssssss EAMSSSSSSS" "hit the three octaves easy, suck it jailbait":ho

The rest: "Theres always one that ruins it for the rest"



> Did Daesung get something done or are the pics photoshopped hard?



Bad photoshop.

offtopic: How the f did Arsenal win?!!! That was a ridiculous game.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2011)

^

Gahee is an amazing performer but that song is so boring live.  She should have done some heavy dance song that played to her strengths (she's not a bad rapper, I think if it was less vocally focused it would have been better) This song wasn't a bad idea for an MV, but would have probably made a better follow up.  

Lol I love how the camera always focuses on IU and her main back up dancer.

Oh snap, Dalmation was pretty good.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2011)

Also random question; Yunho has skin problems? I saw it mentioned on Kpop secrets but of course I should always question that.

I just thought he had more testosterone than 99.9% of idols and developed a 5 o'clock shadow at 10am.


----------



## Alien (Feb 18, 2011)

Live version

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NN61H_HZG4k&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2011)

watching heroes again, i like how Jiyeon runs over to In Na cause she has food, and the screen says "One Might Think her Company is Starving Her..."

tsk tsk mnet


----------



## rice (Feb 18, 2011)

is it subbed?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2011)

only a few episodes haha

if you sign up at super heroes subs they have like ep 3 4 5 7 8 i think

it's much more wordy than running man so it takes longer to sub

however i think overall the team is pretty slow


edit: this show is like censored american reality tv

you can see cliques forming and them "playfully" torturing one another

but they censor how much these girls hate each other. D:


----------



## rice (Feb 18, 2011)

heroes is fun to watch


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2011)

> Also random question; Yunho has skin problems?



Acne if I remember it correctly. 



> this show is like censored american reality tv
> 
> you can see cliques forming and them "playfully" torturing one another
> 
> but they censor how much these girls hate each other. D:



I got this feeling off the show too. You could see the cliques form in the first two episodes.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2011)

it is fun, and it does seem to give a lot of freedom to the cast to not form titles (like in invincible youth, where narsha was the adultdol and sunhwa was the idiot, which was a little played out, which was one of the only things i disliked about the show)

but i guess it is sort of it's charm that you see them a lot more candid than most shows would usually offer.  I do like how Sayeon is sorta hbic and Inyoung and Gahee are sorta allowed to be at each others necks, though it doesn't form too much drama

the problem is the show has little to no point.   i understand it's a popularity contest, but Jiyeon has like never fallen and in the end it's just a bunch of chicks walking around asking for love and food


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2011)

> and in the end it's just a bunch of chicks walking around asking for love and food



Lol you just hit the nail on the head right there

Seriously the popularity contest is so false, it doesn't really mean much, silly sort of hierarchy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah

truthfully it's kind of interesting because it's like american reality with idols, but they give it only temporary goals because they want longevity like FO and such

it's easy to say that IU and Jiyeon pretty much kick everyones ass in popularity easily, and I can't help but admit that they're the main reason i'm watching right now >_>

edit: can't forget Narsha, she always has such a good attitude.


----------



## Alien (Feb 18, 2011)

IU stan turning you


----------



## rice (Feb 18, 2011)

it's been so long since i watched it


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2011)

I've always loved IU.  Not the same way you do though. 

Just haven't given her too much attention until now.  Maybe this is a sign she'll hit it pretty big soon, I started stanning Seohyun more than ever in the middle of 2009 and suddenly she's on WGM and everyones riding her hard.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2011)

> it's easy to say that IU and Jiyeon pretty much kick everyones ass in popularity easily, and I can't help but admit that they're the main reason i'm watching right now >_>



Add Yoo In Na too, she's like the cutest thing the universe

IU was pretty awesome on it, Jiyeon is sort of useless, just sits there looking like a confused duck, she doesn't know what the hell is going on half the time. And seriously Seo In Young and Gahee are just bitches lol.


----------



## Alien (Feb 18, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> I've always loved IU.  Not the same way you do though.
> 
> Just haven't given her too much attention until now.  Maybe this is a sign she'll hit it pretty big soon, I started stanning Seohyun more than ever in the middle of 2009 and suddenly she's on WGM and everyones riding her hard.



Isn't IU already pretty big ? 

She seems to be one of the more popular solo artists now

Edit: i should watch heroes.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2011)

Yoo In Ah is really adorable, I can't believe people think she has a weird voice. XD  Though I've grown up in a place where I've known people with some very strange voices...

Jiyeon's only interesting because she's obviously the man in HerxIU  Seriously i'm watching and she holds on in such a masculine way. 

Kahi has a bad temper, which leads to overall sorta power bitch label.  Poor In Young is just a bitch.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2011)

Alien said:


> Isn't IU already pretty big ?
> 
> She seems to be one of the more popular solo artists now
> 
> Edit: i should watch heroes.



We all know IU wants it bigger at any chance possible.


----------



## Alien (Feb 18, 2011)

True


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2011)

> Yoo In Ah is really adorable, I can't believe people think she has a weird voice. XD Though I've grown up in a place where I've known people with some very strange voices...



Korea, where someone points something about a girl that isn't perfect, she cries about it till the day she dies.

Lol Cara seems like your getting a bit of an obsession with the jail baits on the show, omg your turning in to a Korean Oppa



> Kahi has a bad temper



Gahee seems big on the age issue, anyone that doesn't acknowledge it should run cuz Xena is coming for you.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2011)

XD

i'm actually within a year of both of them! :ho  in 3 months we'll be in the same age group again.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2011)

Then its okay to fap

Alien pull up your pants.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2011)

I just made bacon because they were making samgyupsal on heroes. 

Luckily it's dinner time.

edit: I swear Jiyeon is trolling these people >_>


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2011)

KJK in that baby outfit looks really scary...


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2011)

hehe watching 25 now? that's a really good episode xD


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> KJK in that baby outfit looks really scary...



Lizzy looked super hot.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2011)

As a group they're so suspicious when they're trying to hide something, too much overractingXD

The Nazi's would have smelt something is up if they were hiding anyone.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2011)

Lizzy was pretty awesome in that sailor moon outfit.

it's a shame she has to leave the show, though i've seen nothing official on it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2011)

The PD basically said she's not a permanent member anymore, she'll probably still be in an odd ep here and there tho.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2011)

ahhh.

well at least now they might invite a female guest every now and then more, though no one would be able to match Jihyo or Hyori.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay, that must be a no name agency considering the article named nothing.  Those are typically what we consider scams. 

I'm guessing AKP is trying to stir shit up by posting that.  As bad as we consider them, the bigger agencies like SM, JYP, YG would never do stuff like that, and the people who tried entering these smaller agencies were probably desperate for fame.  

Meekakitty actually made a video explaining agencies like this, but I can't find it...

heroes: i also really like hongchul, i'm surprised i didn't mention this earlier.  Jiyeon does seem to have a few skills, like randomly tainting kimchi and catching fish.


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 18, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Lizzy was pretty awesome in that sailor moon outfit.
> 
> it's a shame she has to leave the show, though i've seen nothing official on it.



She wasn't really adding to it, everyone had their role, she sadly didn't have one.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2011)

Small scale companies that ask for sexual favours are obvious scams, I worry for a generation of kids that are dumb enough to fall for such shit. Seriously stick with renowned companies. 



> They instead dragged me to their home and force fed me various drinks, claiming that they needed to check my limit. *After a while, they taped my mouth shut so that I couldn’t scream, and further claimed that in order to become a celebrity, I needed to have sex with him*”



Why didn't she go to the police? Seriously what if they keep doing it? They should name and shame. Its child rape ffs.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2011)

also, i would marry meekakitty.  she loves snsd too 

it's just sad that most of the kids who are at the prime age for starting training are naive as hell and go  to these bad agencies who offer them candy at the door and a ride in a large van home. 

I mean, the agencies that started Secret, BEG, and AS are all likely small considering we don't hear "blah blah is debuting from ____ entertainment" every year from them, and they do just fine.  These scams give the small businesses bad names.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2011)

You'd have to pretty thick not to tell a good agency from a bad one, regardless of size. 

- Don't mention sexual favours or ask for money. Good Agency.

- The company consists of a room, a bed, a video camera and a jar of vaseline. Basically get out of there.

Not sure about the songs yet but a group that actually likes colour, good one Dalmation. Beats eyeliner, crying and screaming.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 18, 2011)

F.U.C.K.U. Entertainment is gonna be the entertainment company of the future

Jailbait and Bis Ex U Als are gonna be some of the most popular groups in Korea come 2020


----------



## Hustler (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol I love Sayeon , she's like the KJK of Heroes



Ennoea said:


> offtopic: How the f did Arsenal win?!!! That was a ridiculous game.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2011)

Jihyo is legendary. 

Her cute begging to KJK

LOOOL Jaesuk just ran awayXD

Best Hide and Seek in a while.


----------



## rice (Feb 18, 2011)

watching heroes in chinese


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 19, 2011)

I changed avys quick, but this scene was hard to pass up.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2011)

*WHERES YOUR GOD NAO SNSD?!!!*


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 19, 2011)

i hope some netizen shoops sungyeol into tokyo or something 

sungzilla


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 19, 2011)

oh my hair got dyed to a color somewhat similar to yonghwa's in that pic.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 19, 2011)

also my sis is going for the se7en showcase in Singapore today. jealouuuuus. she's going to the fansign too.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2011)

> Seohyun later mentioned to Yonghwa that she had a wish, and she then told him, “Become a wife for me“



Wtf thats just blatant example of lesbianism, I bet she was turned on

Oh shit Yonghwa looks like a bit like Eunjung, can't unsee now, oh no no no pants, don't do that, NOOOOOO



> From another point of view, Yonghwa was said to be prettier than Seohyun, riling fans up.



You mad:ho


----------



## Hustler (Feb 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Oh shit Yonghwa looks like a bit like Eunjung, can't unsee now, oh no no no pants, don't do that, NOOOOOO



Don't see it , don't wana see it :/


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow that is some super trolling right there.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 19, 2011)

2ne1 aren't really ugly tho lol. they just dress badly most of the time lolol.

and damn you enno, he really does look like eunjung from that angle.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 19, 2011)

BRB DYING OF HAPPINESS


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2011)

WGM's first (and slightly butch) lesbian couple:


Lol cara did you do this?:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2011)

Heechul is Nami, how predictable


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol I wish I did do that, im glad someone else noticed her pimp face at the end


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 20, 2011)

secret finally won on inki <3 one and a half months into promotions and still winning trophies <3

also, Se7en is on Singapore TV today <3 live perf. my sis actually got to take a pic with him, jealouuuuuuus.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2011)

Ask your sis how tall he really is? I always got the feeling he's really short.

Oh Yonghwa really looks like he's in love doesn't he? I think maybe they should have waited for the Wedding pics because they've hardly even hugged yet.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2011)

lol wgm will release them regardless. that show isn't about love, it's about exploitation of suppressed idols 

either way i might punch my monitor through depending how far these pictures go


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2011)

You mad Cara:ho

Well Gain and Kwon kissed so maybe all the way

Btw Noda Henry is gonna be on Strong Heart. Didn't know he could speak Korean.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2011)

i'll forgive it if they do a genderswap picture. 

I also can't imagine Seohyun letting him kiss her.   Maybe on the cheek or something, which even I have to admit would be cute. 

Also akp article on heroes half-faces, i can't tell which side of Yoo In Na is without 

Also Jiyeon barely wears any, though i think most of us can say that her eyes were pumped with white or something, that ain't natural


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2011)

Can anyone help me, this song sounds so familiar but I can't tell which song it sounds like:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlCJ6rptvno[/YOUTUBE]



> I also can't imagine Seohyun letting him kiss her.



During her birthday apparently they asked her to give him a kiss on the cheek, she told them to go die. She won't do anything that she doesn't feel comfortable with.

The half faces, lol Jiyeon's eyes make that too obvious. IU and Yoo In na look the same, however one side of IU looks alot like CL


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> During her birthday apprently they asked her to give him a kiss on the cheek, she told them to go die. She won't do anything that she doesn't feel comfortable with.



Oh man, you're making me fall in love with her more. 

Yeah, I doubt they'd want to upset her in anyway, considering if they pissed SM off they lost their only two couples atm.


edit: I never realized how far apart IUs eyes were till now that you said that lol


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You mad Cara:ho
> 
> Well Gain and Kwon kissed so maybe all the way
> 
> Btw Noda Henry is gonna be on Strong Heart. Didn't know he could speak Korean.




He can't. He appeared on Star King around end of '09 and could barely introduce himself, it was actually adorable.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2011)

> This time SJ-M will be using the form of 6+2, in the future it will also be maintaining 6 people and above, 6+ how many is not certain, but the members who will be added will all be people we like^^



So either they're gonna rotate new members or add new ones, hmm Chinese Elf are gonna be mad.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2011)

urgh

they should have just kept it without him, it's not like Han Geng was really crucial to the group.  I mean I freaking loved Han, but srsly he didn't really sing as much iirc. D:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Can anyone help me, this song sounds so familiar but I can't tell which song it sounds like:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlCJ6rptvno[/YOUTUBE]



Argh it's frustrating , certainly sounds very familiar


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2011)

I kept thinking maybe Ke$ha but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2011)

fireworks by katy perry?

not exactly but it's the best i got atm


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2011)

Was thinking T-pain or Chris Brown


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Feb 20, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> love love LOVE Victoria's hair like that. :33



?

     .


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2011)

Haha the stylist for that was pretty badass, they all looked good. (though sulli could have matched them with a sexier style or something)


----------



## Alien (Feb 20, 2011)

Trying to make a Vic ava but that green bar is in the way 

Edit: she does look a bit Spanish yeah


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2011)

removed my "Spudsexual" redirect on wikipedia. 

I wonder why a conservative christian was looking for potato porn.

He also removed Ennoea's Lover.


----------



## Alien (Feb 20, 2011)

> This user drinks milk.
> This user enjoys chess.
> This user is an expert minesweeper.



neeeeeeeeeerd


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't help but love it.   It features a lot of Raina, which is great

overall really well done for an mv that features their debut into Japan.  Considering this is a woman who sells nearly a million copies with every release she makes, I have no doubts Pledis made a great choice. >_>

edit: new member is adorable. argh.

i wanna hear her sweet guitar skills again though ;_;


----------



## Hustler (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2011)

i wish we could see noda when he experiences henry at the end. xD


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 20, 2011)

Siwon & Kyuhyun look great <3


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Feb 21, 2011)

Lol WUT?


----------



## rice (Feb 21, 2011)

mysteree, mysteree, mawla mawla hajikula mawla, lalalalalala, lalalalala Noo Eh Bee Oh.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PC6yBFiOYE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Damn YG idols are loaded.



> Considering this is a woman who sells nearly a million copies with every release she makes, I have no doubts Pledis made a great choice. >_>



Namie Amuro remains one of the most relevant females in Japan, its not that she sells a million, it's that she sell the right million by selling high in every demo from young girls, music fans to older working people who grew up with her music. AS could do no better ever.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 21, 2011)

rewatched the suju m video in the better official quality and such

not a big fan of the song, though i do like the MV style, considering it had slightly more color than most of suju's latest releases 

too bad they had to do like BB though and rap in english cause Hyuk doesn't know Chinese.  tbh i think they should have just left it out except that would have left less time for Henry to make his booty call to Noda.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2011)

Not sure how Noda took it, seems like the song is mostly Kyuhyun, no Donghae really. The song is okay, prefer their other songs but the MV and dance seem pretty good.

Silly rant but the Korean press seems really biased. A couple of groups went to Japan and held small fanmeets, their dvds did okay but their releases (bought by home fans mostly) all pretty much failed yet the press kept reporting as if they'll make it soon, epsecially 2PM. CNBlue have had all of their singles rank on daily and some on weekly (indie label aswell with zero promotion), their DVD went on no 3 on weekly (beaten only by Arashi and Perfume) and they played a sold out tour in Japan which was aired on TV (cable but still) and not even a mention anywhere.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 21, 2011)

JYP has too many connections for how shit the company is.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2011)

JYP just blows his own trumpets. The one group that is popular outside of Kpop is 2AM and he doesn't even bother composing for them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Feb 21, 2011)

I bet that's what IU sounds like in bed


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 21, 2011)

koguryo said:


> I bet that's what IU sounds like in bed



in b4 alien


----------



## koguryo (Feb 21, 2011)

I bet some of b-boys got a piece


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2011)

> I bet some of b-boys got a piece



You meant all of them got a piece.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 21, 2011)

lol jyp. tbh his groups kinda burn out fast? He always kills their promos some how (WG in America, 2PM losing Jaebum).


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2011)

That ver sounds really awkward, especially the chorus.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 21, 2011)

yeah i've heard that rumor before. i'm pretty sure it's true considering if you watch their dance practice (a very lq vid if you want to see it), that's the version they use

I like the version, though those delays are awkward.  

They probably chose to just use the different version entirely for lives, since it doesn't translate so well otherwise.  The others would be dancing for like 30 seconds straight while Jessica sings, then another 30 seconds while it switches to Taeyeon.  

Though I do think the "I just wanna wish" part is cute. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe its just me but does anyone else find Chan Mi attractive?


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PC6yBFiOYE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



huuuurrrggghhhhh CAPSLOCK CANNOT FULLY EXPRESS MY FANGIRLY JOY

Now that I've seen the HQ version I can't even. I honestly don't know how to describe the things I'd do to Henry now without scaring people away.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 21, 2011)

Fuckyeah flawless jieun solo in march!!!


----------



## koguryo (Feb 21, 2011)

Jieun solo is best birthday present ever:33

Unless Jiyoon gets a solo

Or both of them form some sort of duet:ho  I'd die from happiness


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 22, 2011)

edit: it's the one where Kwanghaeng finally sings and then we realize why he shouldn't.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Maybe its just me but does anyone else find Chan Mi attractive?


Looks like Kevin with that hair

You really have a thing for Asians with blonde hair 


Rain's Angel said:


> Fuckyeah flawless jieun solo in march!!!



 
I have high hopes for this group . Not saying because they're pretty and the girl from Beast mv's is friking cute


----------



## koguryo (Feb 22, 2011)

My guess is he dropped the pants said, "I'm G-Dragon bitch, now suck my dick!"


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2011)

Please say he told 2Pm to kiss his ass, please!!!



> I have high hopes for this group



Their debut single has already been released:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsZNATd8smQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2011)

^at first I lol'd, but now I'm sad 


KARRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2011)

They'll be fine, the parents and DSP are way too greedy to wreck the group.

I was watching the Lip stain MV, the mv lacked lipstick marks on his pants:ho

So 1 day till BB make all the girls in asia cream themselves:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 22, 2011)

I think I'm the only one not creaming my pants over that haha. I just hope it ain't electro cause I wasn't feeling the GD&TOP album and Seungri's was kinda meh for me too.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol RA do you like any of their stuff?

Seungri's solo was a surprise for me, thought it would be crap except for the title track, ended up loving the mini.

The BB mini will be electro, according to VIP's the full album (the one with the rock influence) will be released later in the year, the mini was just announcedd to please annoyed fans who have been waiting for the comeback since last summer.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 22, 2011)

I do! Lies, Haru Haru and Taeyang's solo stuff. I liked oh yeah and seungri's title track but other than that I was kinda meh.

Lol two members leave Ukiss


----------



## Hustler (Feb 22, 2011)

> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEqp7bbgGQU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]





Woohyun imitating Sungyeol , Sungjong and Dongwoo   . 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efwprgsi7dk&feature=player_embedded#at=51[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh god.  Those silly fans.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2011)

I love how it looks like she's possibly visibly orgasming to just seeing TOP on stage. 


edit: also sucks how kpop secrets isn't up when u-kiss is losing 2 members.  i expect tons of crying a week from now.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 22, 2011)

BEST CLIP out today..where is my DVD rip xD


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2011)

Understandable, concentrating on studies is smarter than being in a kpop group.

Tho I have to say it, without those two Ukiss will probably get tighter.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Meoov6DDGdc&feature=player_embedded#at=170[/YOUTUBE]

Yoona died today, she was killed by a raging VIP who seeing Yoona walk pass turned on a fan and blew her in to the sky. Apparently Seobb is in tears, she was happy that one of her unnies was finally going to be part of a lesbain couple


----------



## Hustler (Feb 22, 2011)

BB breaks TVXQ's pre order sales , Cassies must be jellal 




Ennoea said:


> Tho I have to say it, without those two Ukiss will probably get tighter.


Why say that?? 


Ennoea said:


> she was happy that one of her unnies was finally going to be part of a lesbain couple



Lol at Seungri's sarcastic laugh when he picked Yoona over Fany , fishy fishy


----------



## koguryo (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## rice (Feb 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FENbEBJBiqI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 23, 2011)

omo..those pic G.NA tweeted <3


----------



## rice (Feb 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjH7eyynfBU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2011)

> Why say that??



They've always had two too many members to begin with. 

Cara do you know in Falling U who sings the "Be be be my love" part? Damn thats some great vocal there, I expect it to be Sooyeon but her voice doesn't sound like that usually, im kind of confused who else it could be. And CCM never letting them performing it live is a fucking crime. Best track on the album, its When I fall quality but better.

I kept thinking why on earth Jaybum would accept all balme for the 2PM situation, so JYP asked him do it and in return they'd stop cockblocking him on broadcast, real classy JYP. Still better than SM tho. Atleast we get to see Jay on shows now, dude was always the funniest in 2PM.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 23, 2011)

Im inclined to say its definitely Sooyeon, because it could only be her or Qri or Jiyeon.

I'm pretty sure the song opens with Jiyeon, but I'm not really sure what part Qri does. 

I think its Sooyeon cause Eunjung dominates the rest of the chorus while Hyomin does the Falling parts.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2011)

I thought it must be between Sooyeon or Hyomin. Eunjung is the chorus, Jiyeon's there for the face, and not sure if its Qri, she has never struck me as having a great voice. I'd probably die of shock if its Jiyeon.

Big Bangs album is :

Tonight:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXO5S7cZAIo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Its a club anthem lol. I bet the song will be great with the MV. I like the latter part of the song alot (the guitar strumming part especially), its good but the vocals seem kind of lacking and no TOP rap.

brb listening to the rest.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 23, 2011)

strangely enough Jiyeon has some decent vocals for a face, probably because Qri was more intended for that role but Korea is obsessed with jailbait.

Also BB song is good but I'm tired of club songs.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 23, 2011)

Pretty sure it's Soyeon


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2011)

> strangely enough Jiyeon has some decent vocals for a face, probably because Qri was more intended for that role but Korea is obsessed with jailbait.



I love Qri but Jiyeon was always gonna be the face. Qri has that thing on her face and we all know Korea judges that kind of crap.

Random comment but Jiyeon strikes me as lot more intelligent compared to other magnaes who are obsessed with being babies, she's seems somewhat sexy even though her face is that of a Disney seagull. Its hard to compeltely grasp what she's truly like, she has a good poker face.


> Also BB song is good but I'm tired of club songs.


It would be different if High High wasn't just released a while back so it does seem alittle overkill but its good.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 23, 2011)

Tonight!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 23, 2011)

Jiyeon is kinda fascinating, her goal is self-preservation.  She outright betrayed In Young just for In Na's food and trolled Sayeon and Narsha for its sake as well. When shes done, she returns to IU for maximum food gathering maknae power. 

But on a serious note she is very boyish.

And yeah basically such close proximity to High High was overkill.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 23, 2011)

CAFE AND WHAT IS RIGHT!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2011)

Add Hands Up to that aswell, Somebody to Love is too basic for my linking tho.



> But on a serious note she is very boyish.



She's not the typical acting cute type to me, she's naturally cute but comes off as a tomboy half the time.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 23, 2011)

Mmhmm aint no Haru haru or lies yet pretty impressive and sets up a good platform for their album , time to sweep all the awards .

Daeung solo soon should be hectic! he killed cafe


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 23, 2011)

One day a gif will exist of my reaction to seeing seohyun. It will be the next big thing for netizens


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2011)

The tracklist seems like left overs from GDTOP/Seungri solos, especially judging by the credits with GD and TOP involved so heavily. Its a decent mini but my favourite BB release since hiatus remains Heartbreaker and then GDTOP.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2011)

Cara when she see's Seobb.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 23, 2011)

[URL="http://[Blocked Domain]/2011/02/krystal-and-seohyun-reveal-new-clean-clear-cf]FFFFFFFFFFFFF Too adorable.[/URL]


----------



## Hustler (Feb 23, 2011)

I only mentioned Enno having a thing for Asians with blonde hair yesterday and apparently Junho is blonde now


----------



## Alien (Feb 23, 2011)

Hit me up with a link to the new BB shizzle when it's out.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 23, 2011)

Lol alien, look up


----------



## Alien (Feb 23, 2011)

Ah



Fail


----------



## Hustler (Feb 23, 2011)

There is only one perfect bitch in T-ara


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2011)

> I only mentioned Enno having a thing for Asians with blonde hair yesterday and apparently Junho is blonde now



I actually have a bit of a thing for blondes. I hate to admit it because theres always a sterotype of us Asians going after blondes, esp in the UK

His hair does look nice actually, shame its on an ass.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 23, 2011)

Hyomin is indeed perfect. :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2011)

Perfect, hell yes.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 23, 2011)

=o I don't like Tonight that much, I'm kinda sick of that sound lol.

But will listen to the rest of the mini when I'm free.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 23, 2011)

Went to a classmate's dance performance last night was at a nice, small club.  His team leader was in LA for a bit.  Sometimes it's good to be the token foreigner.  This classmate is fuckin kkap, he's hilarious.  I think this is the first time I've reached hyung status  Usually I'm the youngest person when I go out

Gonna check out the Big Bang mini when I come back from immigration


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2011)

Some of the fan reactions are hilarious though, from a 2PM fan: 



> "That's why Im not a fan of BB, Too much recycled, same music/concept."



The irony is lost on this one.

Most interesting comment was probably that the album will only sell because "they're Big Bang", do fans not realise that nearly all idol albums sell solely on their name and not quality? The album is nothing epic but none of BB mini albums were that incredible, its just that the title tracks were more intuned to everyones flavour. I do think BB need to go back to being a Hip Hop/Pop group than an Electro group because honestly their talents are wasted on electro.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 23, 2011)

Seems RM is now reformatted for guest chasing in the beginning.

I don't mind, though I wish they had more events like the first episode where it had small games that they all had to participate in finding something, not just the hiders.  They went by pretty quick but it was fun to see them go at it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 23, 2011)

HOLY-

and tomorrow WGM will end.




















































Oh god of Kpop, make it happen!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2011)

*God of Kpop is too busy fapping to IU right now, please stay on the line because your call is important to us* 

*insert lounge music*


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh god I hated Dawson.

SM you mad:ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh man, Ji Hyo has instincts like Jong Kook.


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 24, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Seems RM is now reformatted for guest chasing in the beginning.
> 
> I don't mind, though I wish they had more events like the first episode where it had small games that they all had to participate in finding something, not just the hiders.  They went by pretty quick but it was fun to see them go at it.



Yeah, the finding of guests is good but that shouldn't be the only running its not as eventful and fun as the 5v5 teams. The events recently recently have a bit of a boring feeling to it when they have to keep repeating to get it right. The earlier events were much better imo.  That guy wearing the white mask was so obvious, the other guest was really funny, also when he had his eating mission


----------



## Alien (Feb 24, 2011)

Terrible 

A recent fanmade song about ?Hot Trend? IU has become a hot topic.

On the 23rd, a fan-made song titled ?IU is Greater than Metallica?? was uploaded onto a musician community site ?Mule?, by the user ?Ah Man Joong? (which stands for ?A gathering of males in their mid-20s who want to meet IU?).

Just as the title suggests, Ah Man Joong uses the heavy guitar riffs, deep bass and powerful drums reminiscent of the band Metallica, all the while singing about IU.

The lyrics (see below) reflect the affection that oppas in their twenties have for IU.

Particularly, the fusion of Metallica?s ?Enter Sandman? with IU?s ?You Know? has received a lot of attention.

In response to this fanmade song, netizens commented ?IU truly is great,? ?IU is genuinely the hottest trend,? ?One wouldn?t expect such music to contain so much love,? and ?Should I make something too??


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvIYgy_DttY&feature=player_embedded#at=74[/YOUTUBE]



> Lyrics:
> 
> Metallica! Megadeth! Anthrax! Slayer!
> IU is greater than all of them!
> ...


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome lyrics


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2011)

Just horrible lyrics, and his singing is creepy.



> The events recently recently have a bit of a boring feeling to it when they have to keep repeating to get it right. The earlier events were much better imo.




QFT. Didn't much like the singing thing or the dance routine with DBSK. They need to stick with the group interactions and banter, its much more entertaining.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh shit, just saw Infinite on MB.  They're charting in the 40's now.  I think if they can get Tablo to feature on a track and perform on stage with them then maybe they can break the Top 10 on the MB chart.  Even then I have my doubts though.  Poor guys.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 25, 2011)

whut!?!?!? infinite dropped like 28 spots D:

but the dance break <3

infinite + secret shy boy <3 favo collab stage of secret with any boy group yet


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2011)

Omg mostly fail cameras for the dance break though


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2011)

Infinite did rank no 6 on the Mnet chart so well they're not doing too horribly.

How glorius were Infinite and Secret together? They suited each other quite well, sad that they're both ending promotions.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2011)

That was pretty rude.  Sometimes he needs to put his foot in his mouth.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm sick of the weight digs at female idols, not to mention in which universe is Suzy fat? 


Man I never knew she's 26 years old, she looks about 16.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Feb 25, 2011)

Who's birthday is it today? :3

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2011)

Omg CL <3

she's 19 now?


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 25, 2011)

omg CL was only 18 before? Why did I think she was 26?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2011)

> omg CL was only 18 before? Why did I think she was 26?



Thats Dara or Bom, CL was 18 and Minzy is like 12.


Omona is having a field day with the Teuk comments:



> god his face i cant its hideous its like a horse and a bird had a baby


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 25, 2011)

omg 

lmao I could never actually quite put my finger on it but yeah, wow that's actually not too inaccurate. xD


----------



## Alien (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't like the new BB mini. Listened to it a couple of times but nothing really stands out imo.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2011)

> lmao I could never actually quite put my finger on it but yeah, wow that's actually not too inaccurate. xD



True but still cruel



> I don't like the new BB mini. Listened to it a couple of times but nothing really stands out imo.



Its pretty generic, that and all the jailbait has fried your ears

Bored, spam imminent:


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Feb 25, 2011)

How's it doing on the charts btw ?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [I



oh heechul 


I like how kwon is sorta going TOTALLY REPULSED while his eyes say "do I want?"


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2011)

Owning the fuck out of charts, tho its to be expected since its their first comeback since 08. 

Is IU gonna promote any tracks from her repackage? We'll finally see some HoxTaeyang action.

Cara congrats on becoming a mod.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2011)

Strictly for Noda:


----------



## Alien (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't know really. I kinda hoping she won't cause she posted on me2day that she was tired as fuck and near her limit about a week ago. (in b4 ho remark)

There was also a lot of fuzz about her being late for the dream concert because of a misunderstanding. She got a lot of flack for that from the retards.

She posted this on her me2day:
_
Today I bit my tongue and just ran, but in return... who am I singing for? Lately, I'm not so sure_

And later apologized extensively for it in another me2day post. 

Kinda worried about her


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks 

omg Seohyun  *_*


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2011)

Cara does this mean you can ban people for promoting YongSeo? Willy you become an evil dictator?



> Kinda worried about her



It's to be expected. Nearly all popular idols have made such entries before, about not knowing what they're doing, the feeling to quit etc. Popularity is a bitch, once you're a hit they'll try squeeze as much income from you that they can, it tends to bite the companies in the ass eventually tho.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh man.  If only I could.  But I can give infractions for YongSeo supporting. 

Also I feel really bad for IU, if you look at this performance


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2011)

> she seriously looks bummed/tired. She really is only a kid, and people are getting bloated expectations of her just because she's starting to reach higher success.



Way too much pressure on her right now, they should give her a break for her health atleast, the girl is doing too much right now.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm glad this thread isn't in my section to say the least. 

I'd probably be demodded for spamming here too much. 

Also, I can see you guys when you're invisible now. 

I see you, kog.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2011)

Which section have you been given?

Btw who do I have to e-sleep for my username to become green?


----------



## Alien (Feb 25, 2011)

She looked even worse in this performance. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hb6LJoZxqYs[/YOUTUBE]

She'll be fine i guess but it's no fun. Let's hope Loen gives her another break soon.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2011)

The companies are silly, rather than giving them a break once in a while how about letting them sleep for longer, is it necessary to wake them up at 5? 

I feel so bad for them sometimes, if I don't get atleast 6-7 hours sleep I'm a serious cranky pants.


Loool

I was gonna make a dirty comment but nvm...


----------



## Alien (Feb 25, 2011)

I can fap to that lol

in b4 ban


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2011)

brb getting my new mod buddies to perm you all

Seohyun really is enjoying rubbing that on her face.


----------



## rice (Feb 25, 2011)

grats nudey 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQtDb38kHcA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Feb 25, 2011)

Woah gratz Cara


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2011)

hehe thanks! :3


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2011)

been a lack of gyuri for a while

Inb4 NF turns in to a Seobb worshiping forum for a day.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 25, 2011)

nice Nude...Mod xD congratz


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks ichi


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2011)

Hongki gets his legs waxed, and he thinks they use honey to take off the hair.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 25, 2011)

Alien said:


> I don't like the new BB mini. Listened to it a couple of times but nothing really stands out imo.



I agree with you, it's kinda disappointing. tho I didn't express it on omona cause the raging VIP stans would've killed me in less than a minute.

Congrats Cara! be good to us X_X


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> I agree with you, it's kinda disappointing. tho I didn't express it on omona cause the raging VIP stans would've killed me in less than a minute.
> 
> Congrats Cara! be good to us X_X



lol of course i will. i can't even touch you guys here anyways. xD


----------



## rice (Feb 25, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> I agree with you, it's kinda disappointing. tho I didn't express it on omona cause the raging VIP stans would've killed me in less than a minute.
> 
> Congrats Cara! be good to us X_X



big bang's fame gets them everywhere. not for long though


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2011)

Nah at this point they can release anything and it'll be a hit, their fan numbers are too high. I do think the mini was weaker than promised.

Lol Min, 3x9=78.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 25, 2011)

Suju really needs to lay off the fat comments


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2011)

> Suju really needs to lay off the fat comments



They need to stop commenting on women, I can imagine some ELF's starving themselves because of such comments.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 26, 2011)

ohdamn march looks awesome already <3

Ji Eun solo debut, Infinite follow up track, After School comeback <3

(and throw in f(x) sometime soon)


----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2011)

CNb in couple of days yeh??


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2011)

And don't forget BEG and suppousedly 4Minute aswell.

CNB teaser on the 28th with the single alittle later. Full album will be released mid march tho.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 26, 2011)

ohdamn I forgot about BEG/CNB <3

not really caring for 4min, their perfs aren't really good


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2011)

Anything good come out since the year started?  I've been branching out into music from different countries and haven't followed Korean music.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> And don't forget BEG and suppousedly *4Minute* aswell.
> 
> CNB teaser on the 28th with the single alittle later. Full album will be released mid march tho.



Feel bad for them, coming out at a tough time.

Gratz on modship Cara


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 26, 2011)

My favorites in 2011 so far are Shy Boy, BTD & Banmal Song.

The Story Only I Didn't Know is pretty good too. You can give the BB mini a try if you want.


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2011)

Shy Boy is pretty good and the music video is wonderful.


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 26, 2011)

'gasp' 


omg Nudey congratulations. Where do you mod?


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> 'gasp'
> 
> 
> omg Nudey congratulations. Where do you mod?



She mods the entirety of Konoha Plaza (Lounge, Plaza, Blender).


----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2011)

Lol second that list RA + all the songs from Infinite album and Cafe 

Daesung solo soon aswell , gona be a promising next few months .

Add Hyori and Dambi , epic!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 26, 2011)

I hope Pledis doesn't give Dambi another generic pop track like Queen. More Can't U See or Saturday Night please.


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]kwLIlDfmTAE[/YOUTUBE]

I've been out of the loop for too long.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 26, 2011)

jap shock.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2011)

FFFF!!! NOOOOOOOO!!!!!

I'd so disown you


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Noda <3



Hustler said:


> FFFF!!! NOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> I'd so disown you



Holy-

I guess neither of them are ghey.

Or maybe they're both bisexual to add up to being 1 gay and 1 straight.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 26, 2011)

So it turns out the girl from my dance class that I thought was in High School is quite a bit older than me.  Cuz the guy I thought was in High School turns out to be three years older than me and he calls her "Noona."  And that guy thought I was older than him, damn facial hair


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2011)

Hit it Kog.

Favourite stuff  of 2011 would be Shy Boy, Infinite Mini, JYJ Music Essay, Lip Stain by 5Dolls, Seungri's White Love, Banmal Song and BB mini.



> I hope Pledis doesn't give Dambi another generic pop track like Queen. More Can't U See or Saturday Night please.



Still unhappy that they gave us a teaser for Can't U See and then nothing, it was one of the best tracks of last year.



Lol at Khun and Vic acting like they're not having crazy sex all the time.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rkMQ3yAlz4&feature=player_embedded#at=33[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 26, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> jap shock.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 26, 2011)

Really wish Hoya had someone else to do the song with him, it sounds good with the voice contrast.  Either way he's doing badass.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2011)

> Really wish Hoya had someone else to do the song with him, it sounds good with the voice contrast. Either way he's doing badass.



They should have had Sungjong doing the girls part on the sideXD

Japanese ver of Shock is fairly good, not sure it'll be a big hit tho.


Oh and Hust you Mad:ho


----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Oh and Hust you Mad:ho



They're just trying to gain more ratings since it's so boring nowadays 

Are WG's seriously doing anything other than attending fashion shows and parties atm??


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 26, 2011)

Btw guys Shupaheroessubs has subbed episodes 9 & 10.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2011)

> Are WG's seriously doing anything other than attending fashion shows and parties atm??



They were suppoused to be releasing a US album soon but I think they've shelved it for now to concentrate on Asia. Apparently their new Korean album will be of Tell Me/So Hot caliber, shame its not 08 and that style is seriously out of date.

Composed by the guy who did Marshmallow, My Baby U and AKB48? Oh god its gonna be sickly cute. Not sure if I want that for SNSD.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 26, 2011)

Lol IU and SNSD are quite similar.

and by that I mean massively different


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't like SNSD Japan. The girls look like white constipated balloons in Japan.



> The news has definitely garnered attention *as many are anticipating his work*. Who is excited hearing/reading that Shoujo Jidai’s new Japanese song is in the making? I am for sure; I can’t wait for a new original Japanese song since the girls have only released Japanese remakes up to this point.



Really?!! Who exactly? The guy is mediocre.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 26, 2011)

Marshmallow was awesome, though I may be overrating it due to IU's cuteness and her amazing oral abilities.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2011)

Marshmallow was cute enough for IU but it only worked as a cute gimmick, SNSD will not really make much of a mark with such a vapid style. I don't really like Kara's new song either, seems like they're going backwards music wise, they should stick to more Mister/Lupin type of songs.


> her amazing oral abilities


Naughty


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 26, 2011)

I totally meant vocal skills.


----------



## Alien (Feb 26, 2011)

SNSD doing something marshmellow ish. 

Not sure if want


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2011)

> I totally meant vocal skills



I heard she can make knots using her tongue.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2011)

Only Taeyeon could pull off something close to Marshmellow


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2011)

Catching up to WGM now that RDRsubs refuse to hardsub the show for a while. Seobb is so damn awkward with people, I wonder how she gets along in college with everyone?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2011)

Its a rumour, I don't where they got that quote from since WGM has not mentioned anything yet.

Also WGM is about putting two people who are complete strangers together, its half the fun. Soo Hyun and Yonghwa Eunjung are friends already, somewhat defeats the purpose of putting people outside their comfort zones.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2011)

Hope so , need someone funny .


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2011)

> Hope so , need someone funny .



IU x Heechul. Would be hilarious.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 26, 2011)

Heechul is the only guy other than Siwon that I think would refuse her advances. 


Heroes beginning for episode 9 is like oh god sexist korea 

they're discussing traits of housewives, I gained some more respect for In Young for being pissed at what was being said and saying that they're a new generation of girls. 
/hifive, inyoung.  

Though in fact, most of them didn't look happy when they listed them haha.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2011)

I always get the feeling from stuff (mainly outside of Kpop) that Korean women are incredibly independent, empowered and strong minded individuals. On shows alot of them are forced to do the "perfect son in law/daughter in law" routine to please all the old people but I doubt they're being true to themselves.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah, though they speak of all these female roles and such, it doesn't seem the new generation really cares for them.  Though a huge thing in the culture is respect, so they don't do like America and other places where we just down right call them out, they just blend in. 

and lol, Soo Ah x In Na is my new OTP.  They're really amusing around each other.


----------



## rice (Feb 26, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Heechul is the only guy other than Siwon that I think would refuse her advances.
> 
> 
> Heroes beginning for episode 9 is like oh god sexist korea
> ...



i watched that episode


----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> and lol, Soo Ah x In Na is my new OTP.  They're really amusing around each other.



You're not the only one 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOfo4Mq1do0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9XHPRu3e98[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 26, 2011)

Just wow.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 26, 2011)

Not sure if I want Eunjung and Soo Hyun. Can't one of the other T-ara girls get focus?

also Enno, I don't really use RDRSubs now for WGM. I think there's a few uploaders on Facebook and that's pretty much how I catch up when I'm behind lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 26, 2011)

If you follow SNSD Korean I think they post the first sub they find for the week's episode...

Also, I love Hongchul.  Way better than Hwi Jae, who seems like a dick to me. >_>


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2011)

Damn Seobb is a quick learner, took me 2 years to snow board properly. And glad that Yonghwa isn't patronising, I could imagine Papa Khun behind Vic just so he could put her in his lap when she fell.



> Also, I love Hongchul. Way better than Hwi Jae, who seems like a dick to me. >_>



He is.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh good, glad I'm not the only one who sees it. >:3

And of course Seo is a quick learner, she learned how to play straight pretty quick.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Feb 26, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> O
> And of course Seo is a quick learner, she learned how to play straight pretty quick.





This is frustrating , I keep looking at it like it's gona happen . Sooyoung you slut!!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2011)

> Sooyoung you slut!!



Between her and Taeng, SNSD's bits probably get well massaged.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 26, 2011)

indeed...but i want March 9th..


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2011)

Yonghwa as a girl was seriously creepy:



His expressions


----------



## rice (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2011)

When you morph 9 people together, the turnout is surprisingly average. xD


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2011)

Frango said:


> Ultimate SNSD



403 error.


----------



## rice (Feb 27, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> 403 error.



edited


----------



## Hustler (Feb 27, 2011)

Pretty much a pic of Yuri with different hair


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2011)

Leo I think this youtube guy/chick was like "i'm just gonna make an opv for every fucking possible combination on heroes"


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2011)

Eh.  Those kinds of images bore me.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 27, 2011)

Jess and Tiff


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2011)

Ichi:  

How have you been?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 27, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Leo I think this youtube guy/chick was like "i'm just gonna make an opv for every fucking possible combination on heroes"


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2011)

Xena x In Young. 

Theres probably one floating around somewhere. :ho


----------



## rice (Feb 27, 2011)

?Top 10 entertainment agencies that appeared on the most music programs in all three public networks in 2010′:

1. SM Entertainment ? 187
2. Cube Entertainment ? 114
3. JYP Entertainment -107
4. Core Contents Media ? 97
5. YG Entertainment ? 95
6. Pledis Entertainment ? 82
7. Star Empire ? 76
8. FnC Music ? 70
9. DSP Media ? 63
10. Starship Entertainment ? 57

?Top 10 artists who appeared on the most music programs in all three public networks in 2010′:

1. B2ST ? 49
2. CNBLUE ? 44
3. SNSD/SHINee ? 41
5. SISTAR ? 40
6. SECRET ? 38
7. Rainbow ? 37
8. 2AM/2PM/After School ? 35


----------



## Hustler (Feb 27, 2011)

I really like In Na and Soo Ah one though , it's strangely cute and pretty .

Surprised YG is not last , do any of his artists ever appear on shows other than SH?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 27, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I really like In Na and Soo Ah one though , it's strangely cute and pretty .
> 
> Surprised YG is not last , do any of his artists ever appear on shows other than SH?



Haha it's not counting variety, only counting Music Bank/Core/Inkigayo.

the article did raise good points though. Music Core is way too idol orientated in terms of performances compared to Music Bank/Inkigayo.

and they're the only Music Show that has songs cut down by 30s-1min.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2011)

Depends on the artist. Se7en has been on a ton of shows, same with Seungri and somewhat Daesung. TOP and GD are protected way too much though, especially TOP who's not even allowed on variety because girls might realise he's actually normal and their image will be shattered.



> the article did raise good points though. Music Core is way too idol orientated in terms of performances compared to Music Bank/Inkigayo.



Music Core is MBC right? They have low ratings so they probably think packing their shows with idols will help.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 27, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Haha it's not counting variety, only counting Music Bank/Core/Inkigayo.
> 
> the article did raise good points though. Music Core is way too idol orientated in terms of performances compared to Music Bank/Inkigayo.
> 
> and they're the only Music Show that has songs cut down by 30s-1min.


Oh 

Even though BB doesn't have the best relationship with the companies 


Ennoea said:


> Depends on the artist. Se7en has been on a ton of shows, same with Seungri and somewhat Daesung. TOP and GD are protected way too much though, especially TOP who's not even allowed on variety because girls might realise he's actually normal and their image will be shattered.
> 
> 
> 
> Music Core is MBC right? They have low ratings so they probably think packing their shows with idols will help.


Seungri and Daesung are made for variety but I haven't seen Dae much on shows after FO ended . Psy made quite lot of appearances when he was promoting and then disappeared .

YG never sends current and happening artists , I want more 2ne1 and all of BB on shows .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah Music Core is MBC.

Inkigayo has lots of idols too but their hosts are actually decent. MuCore's current hosts are really cringeworthy.

The two people who took over Joongki and Hyorim as MuBank hosts used to be kinda cringeworthy but they improved real fast.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2011)

> MuCore's current hosts are really cringeworthy.



I like Onew an all but him and Minho are terrible MC's, and well Suzy is bad at everything.

YG is really strange with 2NE1, he doesn't allow them to do much whatsoever.



> TV viewers always complain that there’s no longer music ‘worth listening to,’ but they have to realize that the music they hear from the TV is very limited and biased.”



I feel sad reading this. There are so many struggling bands that are incredible in Korea, but because they're from non-existent ent companies they can never get on shows. I don't get why so many broadcasters bend over backwards to secure so many idols for their variety shows, no offense but 75% of idols are dull as hell compared to comedians or actors.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> YG is really strange with 2NE1, he doesn't allow them to do much whatsoever.



the girls are real awkward on varieties though so I don't blame him =/



> I feel sad reading this. There are so many struggling bands that are incredible in Korea, but because they're from non-existent ent companies they can never get on shows. I don't get why so many broadcasters bend over backwards to secure so many idols for their variety shows, no offense but 75% of idols are dull as hell compared to comedians or actors.



ia with this.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2011)

To be fair to SM they did have all their Idols active last year so they'd have higher appearances.

And FNC need to give Yonghwa a break, promote Jonghyun more or something.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope Jonghyun gets lead on the next single (tho it's unlikely).

Boy has better vocals but Yonghwa has a lot more charisma on stage than him.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 27, 2011)

wow MBLAQ went a step down with their repackage. Joon is trying to show off as much skin as possible during the perfs and Thunder gets like, less than 10 seconds worth of lines.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 27, 2011)

only if I have this for all KARA SNSD


----------



## rice (Feb 27, 2011)

that looks really real. then really scary.


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you sleep with that


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 27, 2011)

lulz thats not mine...just some random fan posted up


----------



## Alien (Feb 27, 2011)

Sure Ichi, we believe you


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 27, 2011)

hahaha u guys have seen my room before so... xD


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 27, 2011)

Whats that white stuff on her trousers


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 27, 2011)

oh wtf...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 27, 2011)

SNSD bringing in the money for SM. I hope they give the girls a lot of the profits because they worked real hard on it


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Feb 27, 2011)

Totally just realized who the girl in my dance class sorta resembles, that one girl that left SeeYa.  Nam Gyuri

Today's Running Man was pretty good for the guest finding part, Tony An was awesome for a little bit.  Whenever you watch it, you'll see what I mean


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2011)

> Totally just realized who the girl in my dance class sorta resembles, that one girl that left SeeYa. Nam Gyuri



The girl looks like Nam Gyuri? Nam Gyuri is gorgeous, dude creeper locker room pics nao!!


----------



## koguryo (Feb 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The girl looks like Nam Gyuri? Nam Gyuri is gorgeous, dude creeper locker room pics nao!!



She sorta resembles her, like maybe 60%  I think the girl from my class has a sharper nose but either way still cute


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73iwH9HMGMw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Looks like a homevideo tbh but still like it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 27, 2011)

I have no idea how people find TOP hot currently. That hair color has got to go.

They could've done a lot better with the vid I feel, considering they went to the States and all to film this. but the best idol mvs still come from the Brown Eyed Girls anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2011)

The guy could wear a bin bag and the fangirls would still cream over him, as they say some people just walk in the light.

Have to say even though he should look ridiculous GD pulled off those bisexual outfits.

So FNC have announced CNBlue's comeback as 21 march, suspiciously that's just enough time for BB to win Triple crown and stop promotions. March is gonna be interesting, this time all the groups share similar popularity so whoever has the best song will win.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 27, 2011)

GD wears ridiculous stuff all the time but somehow manages to pull them off. That shade of blonde isn't really nice on him though, Heartbreaker blonde was better.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlUcGRw9Ylo[/YOUTUBE]

Edit: Oops wrong link, meh


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2011)

^Love that song so much:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wy1aMo6iAY[/YOUTUBE]

Jieun's teaser reminds me sort of Ga-in style, hope its good.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 27, 2011)

Damn it, copied the wrong youtube link.  OH well

I wonder if Jieun is gonna burn some dude in the car

Oh and fuck yeah, time for a new Jieun set


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So FNC have announced CNBlue's comeback as 21 march, suspiciously that's just enough time for BB to win Triple crown and stop promotions. March is gonna be interesting, this time all the groups share similar popularity so whoever has the best song will win.



I would say CNBlue are more popular than most of the groups making comebacks (f(x), After School) cause their album sales are much better than both groups (has AS actually released albums/mini albums yet tho? aren't they all Singles). BEG are more dominant on digital.

I don't think 4min are making a comeback, cube's pimping their new girl group so I think the comeback's been pushed back.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2011)

Thing with BEG is that they might not have alot of dedicated fans but they're way more popular as individuals than the rest, look at Ga-in's album sales for instance. And if they can do an Abracadbra again then they'll destroy everyone in their way. F(x) and AS solely depend on their songs so their popularity will be based on how much of a hit they are. Didn't SM bring in the big guns for F(x)? I have a feeling they'll get their breakout song.



> I don't think 4min are making a comeback, cube's pimping their new girl group so I think the comeback's been pushed back.



I feel bad for 4min, they were suppoused to comeback last November and now theres no news about their comeback whatsoever.


Big bang just got the biggest comeback ever and for a mini. Tonight live was great, especially the GD guitar part.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73iwH9HMGMw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



TOP's hairstyle was a bit better in 'High High'. G-D still looks as refreshing as ever... I do prefer Brunette Ji Yong  though. pek


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2011)

Can you hear that? I think all of Korea just squeeled at the BB Secret garden parody. TOP just made out with half of BB, VIP's are gonna die of lady bits explosions.


XD


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 27, 2011)

oh my fucking god is that GD 


So this is why when my friend tried to draw a portrait of him, it looked like her sister.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 27, 2011)

Mamma Mia~GD!~


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Noda. B (Feb 27, 2011)

oh my god


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't have the words to describe this picture.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2011)

So I just found GD attractive for 10 seconds.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 27, 2011)

-Laughs- 
You've seen the light Cara!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Adachi (Feb 27, 2011)

Whoa, Cara's a mod now? Congratulations girl!

And BB's new mini is only mediocre for me, I like GD&TOP Vol. 1 better.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2011)

> And BB's new mini is only mediocre for me, I like GD&TOP Vol. 1 better.



Most VIP's liked GDTOP and V better than this mini.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks spanoachito


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2011)

Concept for Jieun:

No rest for the poor girl.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2011)

They want her lookin crazy as possible.


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 27, 2011)

lol at least the blue looks better on her than that Dalmation member


----------



## koguryo (Feb 27, 2011)

Blue hair is kinda meh.....oh well still a Jieun solo so


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh god that guy creeps me out.  Whatshisname, Daniel?

I only have like a few of their names memorised, I think it's Dayday, Inati, that one guy, and whatshisface


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 27, 2011)

lol no, Daniel's my sex slave the one that got his face punched out by Inati. I think the blue-haired guy is called Young something.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 27, 2011)

I only remember Daniel(Drama) and Day-Day.  I remember Daniel cuz he did that duet with Yoseob and he got punched in the face the other day.  I remember Day-Day cuz I can't forget a name like that and I watched like one episode of some show with Dalmation in it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope that blue hair is a wig for her hair's sake.

But unf, cannot wait till the 3rd


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2011)

> lol at least the blue looks better on her than that Dalmation member



Poor Youngwon got too light a shade for his hair.

"Lover Lover Lover Cop, Imma always be on Top" 

I lol everytimeXD

Wtf is a lover cop anyway?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2011)

I dunno, but their album was good. 

I wonder what happened to them after all that drama with MC Mong.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2011)

The poor guys took so long to debut and the whole MC Mong tooth fairy business probably caused a ton of problems for them.

Atleast we shouldn't worry about Inati, he's found a healthy way to release his tension, by punching members in the face


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2011)

That colour is way too One Piece to look good on anyone.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2011)

lol, I can imagine it now, all groups taking out frustration on each other with exaggerated dance moves.  

Taeyeons done it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2011)

> Taeyeons done it



I've always believe that flying lollipop was aimed at Yoona's head.

I can imagine Jessica tackling Sunny on stage.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2011)

Sunny: *ends line in cute manner*
Jessica: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU *Football/Rugby/whatever you play where you are type tackle, hair pulling ensues* 

And haha, Taeyeon once bumped Yuri's mic into her mouth on stage, though it was hard to see unless you find MonMon's video highlighting it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2011)

We shall call it "Jess Spartan tackle". IU is lucky, otherwise it would have been "Oppa Gah, Aigoo", *Jess spartan tackle*:repstorm

Taeyeon, putting her bitches in line.

I swear that girl could do whatever and she'd just get away with it using her "Im so adorable you're not mad anymore" face:


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2011)

Taeyeon - *Kills a Mubank employee audio technician*



Everyone - HE RAN INTO THAT KNIFE!

Also I'm afraid even Jess would fall victim to IU's aegyo.  She's sort of like a cougar but for young females.



edit: Checked out BB's tonight, so freaking random an MV tbh, but I gotta admit I sorta like GD's hair. Maybe I'm just saying this due to the faux fro being quite much.  However I want TOP back to black as well >_>


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Poor Youngwon got too light a shade for his hair.
> 
> "Lover Lover Lover Cop, Imma always be on Top"
> 
> ...



lmao I think it's a reference to Robocop or something. idk, when I first heard they wrote a song with Robocop as an inspiration I was just like, "fuck yeah"


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2011)

The BB MV was apparently not the final one, its just one YG gave SBS. I'm kind of glad, that looked like a video made by students.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah it did.  It looked like they were given some quality cameras and then were asked to film wherever the fuck they could get transportation to.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2011)

The stuff with the beach, my friends used to do that when they wore shades using their 1.3 megapixel phone cams, cmon YG.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 27, 2011)

Ji Eun's hair , idk but gorgeous regardlesss

Fucking flawless 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaP23z6ajNA&feature=player_embedded#at=146[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 27, 2011)

omg is Heechul a Gossip Girl/Taylor Momsen fan. tbh, I don't really find that too strange of a possiblity


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 28, 2011)

i just had the vid downloaded


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 28, 2011)

lmao so I went out with this guy I met at this school fair and now he's addicted to kpop. It's like some kind of contagious disease.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 28, 2011)

cool! ......


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 28, 2011)

Wouter reminded me to listen to BB album, Cafe is pretty awesome.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 28, 2011)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaP23z6ajNA&feature=player_embedded#at=146[/YOUTUBE]



pek
Daesung's voice is awesome. I love it <3


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2011)

> Probably because when you first debuted, people would scream "All 13" at the top of their lungs. >_>



It was either Yesung stroking him or Heechul wanting to cuddle. 



> lmao so I went out with this guy I met at this school fair and now he's addicted to kpop. It's like some kind of contagious disease.



A date? Lol I bet you just wanted to show him Donghae Suju.


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 28, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Wouter reminded me to listen to BB album, Cafe is pretty awesome.



I wonder if they'll actually bring up all that only13 shit on the show 


Ennoea said:


> A date? Lol I bet you just wanted to show him Donghae Suju.



naah, it seems he's more interested in Taeyang 

him: "his body is so defined." 

me: "yeah, well at least you don't have to bend down everytime you want to talk to me so there." *snap**snap**snap*


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2011)

Poor midget chicken Taeyang, he really did look small in the High High MV with all those models surrounding him.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 28, 2011)

Kpop heights will always amuse me.  I don't think we'll ever know if we were a fan of midgets or not. 

And lol, so he's into guys with glamour muscles?  don't show him 2pm.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2011)

> Kpop heights will always amuse me. I don't think we'll ever know if we were a fan of midgets or not



I wonder how tall SNSD are? Poor Taeyeon's probably the height of a deskXD



> And lol, so he's into guys with glamour muscles? don't show him 2pm.



Spring is here, shirt allergies coming in to effect at JYP.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 28, 2011)

SNSD heights are effin skewed to keep them in a 10cm range of each other.  

tbh i think if Sunny is the only one confirmed 155, Sooyoung is like 173, while yoonyulseo is 168-170

Taeyeon is probably 156-7, Hyo at 160, while Jeti is somewhere in 163-165 I guess.

All I'm really sure of is Sooyoung is probably taller than 170, I remember in of the small amount of WGM episodes she had a bigger arm span than Yonghwa and could hold up the same light that Jungshin was. xD

And when I look at YoonYulSeo they don't look shorter than 5'6, but no taller than 5'7.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 1, 2011)

Loen got fined a lot compared to the rest


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 1, 2011)

also, jieun's blue hair is a wig




*Spoiler*: _more under here_ 











ts ent will debut a male group this year apparently. the person featuring on jieun's digital single is supposedly one of them.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 1, 2011)

Damn so Top stole Daesung's girl in that MV.  Was that the first time Daesung was actually the lead in one of Big Bang's Music Videos?


----------



## Kiseki (Mar 1, 2011)

Yesung and BoA had a single together.
However I think BoA's song sucked and Yesung's song was win!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2011)

Taemin creeps me out.



> Yesung and BoA had a single together.
> However I think BoA's song sucked and Yesung's song was win!



That doesn't make sense.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 1, 2011)

KARA's new concept is deabak~~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 1, 2011)

aigoo oh?


----------



## Alien (Mar 1, 2011)

Enjoy the boils on your penis, Woofaggot


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 1, 2011)

LOL

Alien


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2011)

They went to eat out, then I've gone on a million dates. Seriously Wooyoung is just trying to get attention.

Kara's concept is awesome, they look godly.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't understand it. How can in such a competitive market such archaic and unfair practices still exist? Seems like companies exploit everyone to make a profit for the stockholders and themselves while the workers get paid nothing. Its really a disgrace.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 1, 2011)

>_<



> The death of two artists, musician Lee Jin-won (left) and screenwriter Choi Go-eun, reminded the nation of structural problems in the nation’s music and film industries.



Wow.  They need to strike or something, this shit is worse than America and we are some lazy fucks.  

Also, I can't stop listening to Dalmation.  Their songs have grown on me so much.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2011)

Its a collective problem. Big ent companies basically monopolise and competition is destroyed using wealth and illegal practices. Basically a case of few companies owning everything and thus they control the media and how its delivered. In the West its not allowed but as we already know in Korea anything goes. It won't change until the law is changed.

Dalmation are decent, their mini had some good tracks on it. They are super talented tho.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 1, 2011)

Heroes 10 is finally out for ddl

and not sure when Isubs is going to release 28, they're pissed because someone leaked links directly on fb.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 1, 2011)

I think Dalmation are crazy talented but I thought the choice of name was dumb.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2011)

And they keep going Woof Woof. I think maybe Dalmation has some sort of importance, most Kpop groups have terrible names anyway.


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 1, 2011)

In your opinion which is Dalmation's best song so far? I haven't listened to them so I'm curious.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> And they keep going Woof Woof. I think maybe Dalmation has some sort of importance, most Kpop groups have terrible names anyway.



The meaning behind Dalmatian is ?very loyal, never shameful, has an outgoing personality, and is free-spirited?.

Why are there many scary pics of G-d as a girl?  Is it from the BB show?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes its from a Parody they did on the BB show, its pretty funny, check it out .

They do one every year.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you!

I don't know who mentioned this before but Daesung as a girl exactly looks like Minzy


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2011)

Poor Minzy, all of Kpop jokes that they look like twins.

BB MV is confusing. So she's suppoused to be Daesung's girl so why is she sleeping with TOP? For money? And she meets her boyfriend in a motel? Narrative needs to be clearer.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 1, 2011)

I think Daesung's flashbacking to all the good times he and the girl had, before she ditched him for TOP and his monies. 


Really lovin Tonight.
and I noticed that Lambo Taeyang was riding is probably the same one CL drove in Can't Nobody.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 2, 2011)

I lol'd so hard at this  . Kwon definitely likes men

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McrXBU9OU9s&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagawa (Mar 2, 2011)

such a weird guy.


----------



## Kiseki (Mar 2, 2011)

Hurricane pe... WOT?
Was that JoKwon? xD



Ennoea said:


> That doesn't make sense.


They both had their own song on the single


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 2, 2011)

BoA's still way more talented than Yesung anyway.



oh pledis please try harder with the group name first.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2011)

After School boys, wut


Its touching



> Kwon definitely likes men



Hurricane Penis, perfect name for a porno.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 2, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> elaborate?



lol really now? BoA debuted at like 13/14 as a solo artist, successfully debuted into Japan without the aid of the Hallyu Wave, was known as a KPop Queen and legend before she was even legal. She is immensely talented and is one of the best singers and dancers in Korea.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2011)

It's abit weird to compare Yesung to BoA. Its like someone comparing Onew to Rain.




> "Swincle finished recording and mastered the choreography in January, but considering the KARA issue, we delayed their debut to March“.



What kind of name is Swincle? And the group isn't Kara so why would they be affected by Kara's scandal? Seems like the group is trying to garner attention by mentioning the scandal and Kara constantly. If anything they look like 4Minute.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 2, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> if we're talking about a single, then I'm assuming you mean she's more talented vocally
> 
> I find this hard to believe



she's more talented vocally. sorry but idols really can't be compared to her. it's like comparing taeyeon (who's great vocally) to people like baek ji young, lee haeri (davichi) and gummy, who are just more talented vocally.

also wtf @ the name Swincle.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 2, 2011)

it's out.

and i am lovingggg this. really strong choice for a debut single.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 2, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> it's out.
> 
> and i am lovingggg this. really strong choice for a debut single.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2011)

Seems like with the Jieun song they were sort of going for the Love the Way you Lie sort of style, not bad.


----------



## Kiseki (Mar 2, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> BoA's still way more talented than Yesung anyway.


I have to disagree on that one.
Yesung is a better reach, he has a wonderful technique too.
BoA is always relying on her everlasting same sounds.
Imagine Yesung singing Girls on Top. He'd own BoA totally! =]
I'm not a BoA hater btw, I followed her music since 2004 and I still do.
I absolutely liked her American album. Too bad it was a total flop.


Ennoea said:


> It's abit weird to compare Yesung to BoA. Its like someone comparing Onew to Rain.


Noobs can overpower golden oldies.
I mean, look at lady GaGa. She overpowered alot people.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2011)

> Noobs can overpower golden oldies.
> I mean, look at lady GaGa. She overpowered alot people



I don't want to get in a Gaga debate but when she remains in the music industry in 20+ years then lets discuss.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 2, 2011)

JI EUN WHAT IS THIS

you amazing little wonder you showing up with badass rap guy and MV suddenly.

now that i have a chance to make a comment

it was quite impressive to actually see an actual plotted MV that I would guess matches the song.  (it's nice that Daum is going to have english subs put up soon)

the only disappointment is that I feel that it gave a lot of focus to the rapper rather than more of her feat him, it seems more like a collab haha.  not that this is a bad thing, I just thought it would be more of jieun showing off since it's her debut single, but then again it was still quite impressive


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2011)

NakedFungi, why change your name?


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 2, 2011)

oh it's not permanent.  all the staff have switched xD

Sayeon and her husband are hilarious.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2011)

Yoo In Na is really cute.

Heroes does have a really good looking cast overall, I do love when In Young doesn't get chosen and the bitch face makes an appearance:ho


----------



## Alien (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 2, 2011)

Kiseki said:


> I have to disagree on that one.
> Yesung is a better reach, he has a wonderful technique too.
> BoA is always relying on her everlasting same sounds.
> *Imagine Yesung singing Girls on Top. He'd own BoA totally! =]*
> ...



Highly disagree with the bolded statement. Can he do the whole song while dancing to the whole choreo live?

Technique doesn't mean you're more talented. Overall, BoA is one of the most talented people to come out from KPop. There's a reason why Yesung started off in a group. You can give the excuse of idol groups being in or whatever but BoA debuted in the era of Shinhwa/HOT/FINKL/SES/god.



Ennoea said:


> I don't want to get in a Gaga debate but when she remains in the music industry in 20+ years then lets discuss.



lol ikr. At least Britney lasted 10 years and whenever she releases new stuff she's the most talked about artist. Gaga does a lot of PR.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMYTn91_iBY[/YOUTUBE]
Taeyang's English here is quite good, its weird how bad it was in Solar, you couldn't even understand him.


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 2, 2011)

One of my fav BB songs. Good old times.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2011)

Not liking the new stuff Kat?


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 2, 2011)

I do like it but in a different way. Big Bang has changed and their sound is a bit different now, which is good to a certain extent. All groups have to evolve constantly. But it's just that I also really miss songs like 'Haru Haru', 'Always' or 'Foolish Love'.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 2, 2011)

AKP is taunting me.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2011)

That pic is pretty cute.

I doubt they'll kiss, maybe some other time, honestly once a couple kisses its basically down hill after that.

Khuntoria should soon have their shoot too, Vic is going to look like a goddess in a wedding dress. Shame she'll be ravaged by the Oompa loompa later on.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 2, 2011)

Yong seems too understanding to even agree to that , maybe a kiss on the cheeks , unless Seobb insists 

CARA DON'T PERM ME BRO!



> Khuntoria should soon have their shoot too, Vic is going to look like a goddess in a wedding dress.


They probably finished their honey moon already and Vic could be like 2 months preggo for all we know


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2011)

I wonder if Seobb will ever have sex? Someone needs to give her sex ed classes. 

Strangely I never had sex ed classes in school



> They probably finished their honey moon already and Vic could be like 2 months preggo for all we know



Her boobs have been looking bigger. And She's glowing too

The glow could be attributed to the horror that is Khun's fake tan rubbing off on her during coitus


----------



## Kiseki (Mar 3, 2011)

Are we talking about YoSeob? P:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 3, 2011)

Kiseki said:


> Are we talking about YoSeob? P:


Seobb= Seohyun, aka SNSD Maknae and one that i'm totally in love with but the evil that is MBC paired her with this dude Yonghwa 



my god she is awesome *_*


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2011)

I think im getting a crush on that girl, she's fucking incredible and cute to boot. Goddamn AS got lucky. I'm pretty sure she can out play Jonghyun and he's probably the most talented with the guitar out of all the idols.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 3, 2011)

She resembles Gyuri a lot when she's looking down


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2011)

> She resembles Gyuri a lot when she's looking down



Died from that thought/

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM0wDOnW0nM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Died again. Im dying alot today


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Died from that thought/
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM0wDOnW0nM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Died again. Im dying alot today



Such a J-pop type dance. 

edit: oh god the "Hara Hara" *point at Hara* part is adorable.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2011)

The white disco ball Kara are just so lovely


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 3, 2011)

So I finally listened to Dalmatian. 'Lost in Love' is my favourite so far. ~


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 3, 2011)

You know, I'm starting to think the reason I love Heroes so much is because I imagine what would happen if some of this stuff was said/done in America/Western culture 

Kahi/Gahee/mynamehasaGKsoundthathasnoenglishequivalent saying that the second biggest lie women tell on a blind date is "This is my natural face." 

oh god, Narsha saying Lee Jin will be an old virgin. XD


----------



## Hustler (Mar 3, 2011)

Is Lee Jin still there?? must catch up!


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, but I've only seen to episode 10.  I think Frango has a different source and is far ahead.


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 3, 2011)

Now, allow me to make one more random comment here.
I just watched BB's 'Tonight' performance in the Big Bang show and I think Daesung hasn't looked better. That style really suits him.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeh Frango is up to like 19 , I stopped after 6 I think.

Seriously BB are slaying the living hell out of all the charts and it's far from their best stuff . I personally reckon it's just the too much solo activities that's causing the problem , everyone is so individually good now . Need some time to gel and perform together and next album will own  .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 3, 2011)

KARA new MV is DAEBAK~


----------



## koguryo (Mar 4, 2011)

So that "Hot Yoga" class that goes on during my dance class totally isn't "Hot Yoga."  It's actually a girl's Hip-Hop and Popular Korean song dance class.  They were doing BTD yesterday.  There's actually one guy in that class but compared to the girls he wasn't as good


----------



## rice (Mar 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsW5WGL5mBc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I have this strange urge to order dominos pizza.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 4, 2011)

new day, new cf for soshi <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 4, 2011)

That song sounds very familiar. Even if it is what im thinking of I like the cnblue vocals.


----------



## Alien (Mar 4, 2011)

IU released two new CF's this week 

New CF queen


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 4, 2011)

More like cf whore 

They need to get word out that she needs clientele


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2011)

> So that "Hot Yoga" class that goes on during my dance class totally isn't "Hot Yoga." It's actually a girl's Hip-Hop and Popular Korean song dance class. They were doing BTD yesterday. There's actually one guy in that class but compared to the girls he wasn't as good



Joinage and Hitassage. I joined a street dance class once for lulz, oh god I sucked but strangely enough I wasn't the worst there

What I lack in actual skill I make up with silliness and enthusiasm

Anyone think Kpop is alittle slow since January? I guess we need some Suju/Soshi/Shinee/Kara/BEG/CNB action soon.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 4, 2011)

^ ia. Feb was a slow month because nobody wanted their promotions to clash with Big Bang.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2011)

The music shows really lack something right now, BB isn't enough to make them interesting. Stupid Japan taking all our idols


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't think a lot of them will do well in Japan though.

BEG's Sign didn't do well in Japan, not expecting 2NE1/SHINee to do that well too. Beast has a shot.


----------



## Alien (Mar 4, 2011)

IU in a schoolgirl uniform solo's Japan.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2011)

Imo girl groups will just do better, most Jpop fangirls are fiercely loyal to their Jpop idols so I doubt even Beast will do that good. 



> i like the sound of the title track already! I think Jonghyun is getting more vocals in this one too!



Yeah I like it to, I wonder if it's their title track or just their second promo like Love Light was? 12 track album, should be good. Hopefully March will be better Kpop wise.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2011)

I could imagine IU taking over, the walking fap material ho bag is just the type all the old men love.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I could imagine IU taking over, the walking fap material ho bag is just the type all the old men love.



lol I could too.

ohgod, I've had Jieun's solo on loop since it came out and I'm still not sick of it =D


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2011)

Jieun's solo is quite good, the rapper impressed me alot too.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 4, 2011)

lol BB shirts at uniqlo getting sold out in UK before they even reach the stores


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2011)

Those damn fagirls seem have preordered them where ever they could.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Henry thought all of Suju was gay, guess he be working that gaydar 

edit: figured out why Day Day in Dalmatian is awesome to me.   (He never seemed like someone from california, lol)


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2011)

> But what surprised Henry the most was his encounter with the “Space Big Star”, Kim Hee Chul “His hair was long, like a girl’s, and he was so pretty, so I thought he was a transgender at first.”



Oh Henry

5Dolls have flopped hard haven't they? They're using T-ara members to get attention. I wonder what the reason is since Lipstain was fairly good.

Just saw the Domino CF, holy hell that's cute, OHHH Kay


----------



## rice (Mar 4, 2011)

L-R, clockwise: Kara, 2NE1, T-ara, Wonder Girls, f(x), SNSD


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6Yl-njipEc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
So random lol.


----------



## Alien (Mar 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmEuaXjiGBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2011)

Ho be raking in the dough.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> 5Dolls have flopped hard haven't they? They're using T-ara members to get attention. I wonder what the reason is since Lipstain was fairly good.



Yeah. Though tbh, a Hyoyoung interview came out today about Hwayoung being placed in T-ara and it's really bitchy and catty more than supportive of her twin. could be why cause it's not the first time they gave such an interview.

oh it was a bad idea to add T-ara members to their perfs, Eunjung has such a huge presence you don't even notice Hyewon/Hyoyoung/Soomi. Jiyeon doesn't really add anything but Hyomin also steals attention from those 3.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2011)

Isn't it common knowledge that some members of Co-Ed has attitude problems? I remember them talking about smack about T-ara. Reminds of the shit Rainbow pulled when they debuted calling themselves sexier than Kara.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 4, 2011)

Hyomin just glows on stage  , maybe it's just me but Jiyeon seems to have more charisma and presence than Eunjung when she's not bored out of her ass .


----------



## rice (Mar 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NyT6mzIByo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 4, 2011)

tooooooooo gorgeous


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 4, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Hyomin just glows on stage  , maybe it's just me but Jiyeon seems to have more charisma and presence than Eunjung when she's not bored out of her ass .



Jiyeon looked really bored with the 5 dolls perf tho, I think she was kinda forced to be there to attempt to unflop the group.

Enno yeah, but they're being really catty and jealous moreso now though. Soomi threw shade at SM artists saying how despite with 5 years+ training they had no stage presence/can't sing.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2011)

> Soomi threw shade at SM artists saying how despite with 5 years+ training they had no stage presence/can't sing.



Did she really say this? Coming from a group which has a member that rapes everyones ears with her cat wailing.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 4, 2011)

need a jonghyun or taeyeon or kry or luna macro that says u mad to throw at soomi. >_>

and it's also sort of sad how the two most talented singers from both groups were former SM trainees 

Not saying SM is amazing, but they do do shit right.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 4, 2011)

NudeSmoot said:


> need a jonghyun or taeyeon or kry or luna macro that says u mad to throw at soomi. >_>
> 
> and it's also sort of sad how the two most talented singers from both groups were former SM trainees
> 
> Not saying SM is amazing, but they do do shit right.



who was the other SM trainee? I know Chanmi was.

but yeah SM does shit right though their training is brutal.

enno, you're posting too much awesome ;_; <3


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Soyeon was supposed to be the leader of SNSD, after training with SM for a little under less than 2 years


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2011)

Can you imagine Soyeon and Taeyeon in one group? Hyo would get less lines.



Cara some food for your dreams:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 4, 2011)

NudeSmoot said:


> Soyeon was supposed to be the leader of SNSD, after training with SM for a little under less than 2 years



oh I thought you meant one of the Co-Ed Members lol.

but Soyeon's voice is gooood. shame she doesn't get a lot of recognition for it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh i have my theories about this. 



> oh I thought you meant one of the Co-Ed Members lol.
> 
> but Soyeon's voice is gooood. shame she doesn't get a lot of recognition for it.



Indeed.  I think probably one of the truly underrated.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


>



Love her hair like this 

Contributing


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2011)

> Indeed. I think probably one of the truly underrated.



Its because people are too busy gawping at Cute pigeon face Jiyeon that they don't notice the song whatsoever or Soyeon's voice

CCM need to give her a solo, other than T-ara tracks that is Oh no he didn't


----------



## Hustler (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Though Soyeon is amazing truth is most of T-ara can sing though Qri and Hwayoung are weak.  Jiyeon and Boram are average.

Hyomin can pull broadway off flawlessly, and Eunjung is pretty amazing. 

Though Soyeon, she's channeling something big in there.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2011)

Qri isn't so bad, Jiyeon and Boram don't really get much but surprising enough live they're both very capable. T-ara are a pretty solid vocal group, not too sure dance wise tho.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 5, 2011)

OMFG Fany Fanny TIFFANY~~~


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2011)

I see Noda:


----------



## Hustler (Mar 5, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> OMFG Fany Fanny TIFFANY~~~



What happened to Sica? 

Oh Noda be lurking


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2011)

Ichi changes his biases a lot lol.


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 5, 2011)

NudeSmoot said:


> Henry thought all of Suju was gay, guess he be working that gaydar



lol I bet Henry loved all that ass grabbing 




> hahahahaha.
> 
> one time I stumbled upon some Taiwanese (I think?) porn site and it had a picture of like, the entirety of SuJu. that would be exciting...


Why does this actually not surprise me someone who's on omona request the link


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2011)

They didn't look at GD's pic and go this guy perfectly suits our site? Shocked.


wut?


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I see Noda:



omg saving that last pic.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2011)

Hust get your sack and a fishing rod, we're gonna catch ourselves an asian.

And people call Luna fat


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2011)

I see a Jessica Sapartan tackle in her future.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 5, 2011)

Lol at the Chinese penguin again . Yeh but I don't think i've seen an Asian girl with any other nationality around here  . Ah yes my friend dated an Asian but she was just super slutty and it was just months of rooting . 

So many at uni , have to set up traps


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2011)

Chinese girls are so friendly but they stick to other Chinese guys most of the time. 



> So many at uni , have to set up traps



The way to an asian girls heart, treat her like your Pokemon. That's what Khun taught me



Strictly for noda (might cause nightmare for others)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hustler (Mar 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Chinese girls are so friendly but they stick to other Chinese guys most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to talk to heaps of Asian girls but they always ask you to come out with their Chinese guy friends and it's awkward as fuck with bunch of Asian's blabbering on at a netcafe , karaoake or some arcade centre.

Like a pokemon?  . Ohyeh Ireland > England  .


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2011)

> Ohyeh Ireland > England



Ireland deserved it, England were horrible. 

Thank god we didn't lose to Canada, now that would have been embarrassing



> I used to talk to heaps of Asian girls but they always ask you to come out with their Chinese guy friends and it's awkward as fuck with bunch of Asian's blabbering on at a netcafe , karaoake or some arcade centre.



I was really friendly with this girl and so she invited me to her birthday. 20 asian girls/guys and me sitting there with a coke and them lighting fireworks indoors, I was scared lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2011)

off to land of nod~


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Ireland deserved it, England were horrible.
> 
> Thank god we didn't lose to Canada, now that would have been embarrassing
> 
> ...



lol I'm not sure what you're talking about, but if you're talking some kinda of sport then yeah, I'm not even offended. Canada's sports teams aren't exactly our country's point of pride. 

Is it really that scary hanging out with a bunch of asians? I mean I can kind of understand when they're kinda (for lack of a better word) fobby and you don't understand what they're saying, but aren't most asians pretty Westernised?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't do anything drastic Cara


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 5, 2011)

ohdamn.

I have to watch that asap. Yongseo shippers must be nuts rn.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 5, 2011)

Brb.

That director will meet his end.


----------



## Alien (Mar 5, 2011)

koguryo said:


> Don't do anything drastic Cara



IU has been out ho'd


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 5, 2011)

Her lips barely touched his cheek, the back of IU's throat is probably covered with herpes.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 5, 2011)

there was a backhug tho cara =X


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 5, 2011)

Truthfully I don't mind Yonghwa at all, since he's a supa nice guy and probably doesn't want to violate her (well not in a way that will make her uncomfortable, I'm sure he wishes to tap that >() so the backhug is understandable. 

However that fucking director, reminds me of all I hate about WGM.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 5, 2011)

is that Nana in the studio?


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 5, 2011)

that's what i thought too


----------



## Hustler (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes it is .

Instead of nagging Seob , they should have placed a sweet potato in Yong's mouth , just saying


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 5, 2011)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW >_>

that would be horrible


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 5, 2011)

NudeSmoot said:


> However that fucking director, reminds me of all I hate about WGM.



let's go together, I want to kill the MuCore PDs tho D:


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 5, 2011)

Man if only all staff could be as awesome as the RM or IY staff.  Those people know how to make a show good.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2011)

> lol I'm not sure what you're talking about, but if you're talking some kinda of sport then yeah, I'm not even offended. Canada's sports teams aren't exactly our country's point of pride.



Don't be offended, its Cricket. 



> Is it really that scary hanging out with a bunch of asians? I mean I can kind of understand when they're kinda (for lack of a better word) fobby and you don't understand what they're saying, but aren't most asians pretty Westernised



Not at all, I was just scared that once because they let off fireworks indoors and accidently set fire to things

Asians are pretty fun to hang, aslong as you're not the only non-asian.

Oh and YongSeo are gonna have cute babies


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Not at all, I was just scared that once because they let off fireworks indoors and accidently set fire to things
> 
> Asians are pretty fun to hang, aslong as you're not the only non-asian.
> 
> Oh and YongSeo are gonna have cute babies



¬_¬

I think it would be cool to be the non-asian if it were in Asia, because then it's kinda cool being immersed.  

But yeah I can understand what you mean, there was a ratio of 1:11 white to black kids at my high school, so the stand out is pretty crazy, some people feel easily self conscious and will feel victimized.  There were some crazy white kids that went in and didn't come out the same. >_>

Oh and we had Asian & hispanic kids too, but they fit in well.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2011)

> There were some crazy white kids that went in and didn't come out the same. >_>



You mean they started acting different or you mean they toughened up?


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh god.  In middle school there was this one boy who had "Gay" in his name and we poked fun at him.  He would always throw fits about it and was extremely concious of how he was the only full on caucasian guy in the class.  I doubt he was completely sane afterwards.

There was this other guy my sophomore year who had this very weird thing of approaching things, talked very strangely (not trying to be critical of his mannerisms, he could just have something) but like, eventually he started attempting to talk like, you know, the "locals".  

It's very strange seeing this white kid who looks like Harry Potter walk up to a black guy twice his size and dap him saying "whats up son"(i don't remember if he attempted using the n word) when he wasn't like that yesterday.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2011)

> It's very strange seeing this white kid who looks like Harry Potter walk up to a black guy twice his size and dap him saying "whats up son"(i don't remember if he attempted using the n word) when he wasn't like that yesterday.





Oh god some of the kids in my school. I remember them starting Blood and Crips gangs and starting feuds and claiming they came from ghettos

It's stupider when you come from a small city in Yorkshire and are not black, not even close. Basically country bumpkinsXD

Lol Suk Jin is picking up girls again on RM.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 5, 2011)

Okay, NOW I'm gonna kick Yonghwa's ass.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2011)

They keep finding the same guy magnae guy on RM, he's really milking it too


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 5, 2011)

i'm about to start RM soon.  

I usually only watch it at night for the full effect


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2011)

Me too. I always do Kpop stuff at night sounds more pervy than it is.


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 5, 2011)

Are you sure your stage name has nothing to do with the Deathnote character?


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 5, 2011)

Enno 

Though I hate one letter names, that is pretty suitable


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2011)

Jihyo and Gary back to their best.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 5, 2011)

No more "i'm going to hit puberty when i'm 30" Joongki getting in the way?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2011)

Nope, mostly just annoyed Kook.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 5, 2011)

Going to start the episode soon. XD

edit: oh my god that kid was adorable "there was someone just now..." 

edit: FUCKING LOL, ENNO I'M SURE YOU ENJOYED WHEN JI HYO WAS ON THAT STRETCH MACHINE


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2011)

This has to be the most ridiculous ep of RM ever.

Where did they find this guy? What's the point of sucking a banana through a pipe? And sitting on traffic cones?



> FUCKING LOL, ENNO I'M SURE YOU ENJOYED WHEN JI HYO WAS ON THAT STRETCH MACHINE



I loved her dancing moreXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm only halfway through, but this episode is AWESOME


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2011)

Get to the traffic cone stuff, oh god Gwang Soo's face when he's in pain and the guys just sitting eating a banana


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 5, 2011)

This man has incredible lung capacity. 

aka HOLY SHIT THIS MAN CAN SUCK

and then... Jong Kook had DS lips.

RM 28 - "Lets get some Jihyo fanservice, even though we can't air her doing this stuff."


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 6, 2011)

oh damn I need to dl it asap.

also Heechul got hit by a LED signboard in SS3 apparently, hit his eye too. Poor guy.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 6, 2011)

^ I'm so proud of her


----------



## Sasori (Mar 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Those damn fagirls seem have preordered them where ever they could.


Yea my whole fbook is full of my friends' status telling everyone their BB shirts/hoodies arrived 

UK is so underestimating the popularity of Korean idols. Uniqlo has accidentally hit on a jackpot. 

This event is akin to a 10 year old innocently selling fruit, only to find that the area she lives in is infected with scurvy.


----------



## rice (Mar 6, 2011)

wish i had bb shirts and hoodies


----------



## Alien (Mar 6, 2011)

i lolled  .



> How did she "flirt" with Key,LeeTeuk, SeoInKook, and Yoo SeungHo?
> KpopLover2008 7
> 
> @KpopLover2008 : Singing "Love Letter To You" with KEY on stage, claim herself as the "little sister" of LeeTeuk, kissing TaeYang while dancing "I Need A Girl" with him, "Nagging" with 2AM's SeulOng, and now singing some kinds of "charity" song with Yoo SeungHo. How is that enough for you?
> MsMightyChocolate





> i hate iu...she's flirt with almost all my bias!!!
> mygirlz123wf


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 6, 2011)

crazy fangirls be crazy.


----------



## rice (Mar 6, 2011)

beast's new song?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 6, 2011)

Frango said:


> beast's new song?



cool, I like this better than Jap Shock. Future single/album song?


----------



## rice (Mar 6, 2011)

iunno lol, my friend sent it to me and said its a cover


----------



## Hustler (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 6, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



He's really an amazing guy.

May not like the music but can't deny that his personality/attitude is awesome.

bye Shisus, new Jesus in town.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm glad idols don't lose their mind like their fans.


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 6, 2011)

G-Dragon. Always so nice~.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 6, 2011)

GD is a genuinely likable guy, I just wish he didn't overdo his whole image thing.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2011)

> I'm glad idols don't lose their mind like their fans.



There have been alot of these incidents lately, the fans need to bloody calm down. There was trampling at the Beast concert, not to mention the incident in Super Show 3 in Shanghai, the Heechul business and the fan getting attacked.

Anyway GD is awesome guy, most of BB seem really decent and humble even though they're at the top.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 6, 2011)

ELFs have got to be the worst though... Throwing light sticks, LED sign boards, wtf are they thinking?

I hope Heechul doesn't suffer any scarring around his eye or anything.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 6, 2011)

Goddamn, poor girl


----------



## Alien (Mar 6, 2011)

That's disgusting...


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 6, 2011)

. . . . I didn't know she had appeared in Boys Over Flowers.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 6, 2011)

That poor woman. >_<


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2011)

That poor girl. 

Rumour is that SNSD's first proper Japanese single will be called Hey Taxi/Mr Taxi. I'm seeing sort of Chic concept, In b4 its the hailing the cab dance *whistle, do the "come hither" hand motion and then push a bag on to an indian guy*. 

Jessica has enough of a bitch in her to do it justice


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 6, 2011)

Gotta spread to rep you enno.  

WHY WOULD SUNNY DO SUCH A THING? ;___;


----------



## Hustler (Mar 6, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> What the hell.  I thought Leo was Ennoea for a second.  Fuck this. I need to get wasted to fix myself.






What's wrong with people today???


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2011)

I must have forgotten to add IMG tags...



> What the hell. I thought Leo was Ennoea for a second. Fuck this. I need to get wasted to fix myself.



You mad Hust:ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 6, 2011)

Haha don't worry too much.  It's the worst when i forget to spoiler my huge images 

(which is important, I don't think the mods like it when you rep with huge images >.>)


----------



## Hustler (Mar 6, 2011)

Cute Vic gif is cute 



Ennoea said:


> You mad Hust:ho



Little bit


----------



## Hustler (Mar 6, 2011)

And they call her a bad leader


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2011)

Who Gyuri? People just see stuff on variety and rumours and judge a person on it, the girl is a great leader. The parents should look at themselves first.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-xuThNFl3A&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
GD is gonna destroy alot of guitars through this cycle. And those guitar look pretty expensive too.


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


>



So cute ! ~Jae & Yunho. I miss them together : (


----------



## Hustler (Mar 6, 2011)

With the whole Kara incident going on..

Lol Big Bang makes enough money to break 50 guitars a day anyway

Can't rep you Nudes , so i'll leave this here


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2011)

Yonghwa seems to enjoy it

WGM has done Seobb good, this is the real tomboy in her coming out finally.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 6, 2011)

lol poor seohyun never really had any place to vent

Yonghwa is being choked with 4 years of pent up lesbian anger


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2011)

So Sistar's company is launching a new Boy group too. And we know more will come from SM, Pledis, DSP and Secret's company. Year of the boy groups?

Watcing Yongseo, god they flirt so much.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 6, 2011)

pretty much, how many members was the sm group again? like 6 or 7?

their system is just too easy.

1996-HOT
1997-SES
(not sure about here)
2001-BOA
2003-DBSK
2004-TRAX
Early 05-CSJH
Late 05-SUJU
2007-SNSD
2008-SHINEE
2009-FX
2010-some ballad group with a retarded mv
2011-some boy group

just keep releasing and alternating genders...


----------



## Hustler (Mar 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Watcing Yongseo, god they flirt so much.



You must be forgetting Khuntoria

Cube is coming out with A-pink , there's T-s entertainment , SM with the boy group and Swincle?? lol


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2011)

> You must be forgetting Khuntoria



With them it would be, god they have so much sex.



> 2010-some ballad group with a retarded mv



Still haven't gotten over the woman kidnapper mv


----------



## Hustler (Mar 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> With them it would be, god they have so much sex.





CNb teaser , hm totally didn't expect it 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz6r3yvI25g&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2011)

I love it but knowing FNC and past teasers the actual track won't be so rock heavy.

Gas masks? 

I just noticed they beat up a black security guard. 4 skinny Koreans v Black security guard, I know where my money will be.

Cara you have to watch the YongSeo wedding eps, Seobb looks absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I love it but knowing FNC and past teasers the actual track won't be so rock heavy.
> 
> Gas masks?
> 
> I just noticed they beat up a black security guard. *4 skinny Koreans v Black security guard*, I know where my money will be.



lmao don't give Nudey any ideas


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2011)

Seriously after what happened to Kyu how can ELF chase their van? What if it was a really serious collision?



> of course it was intentional.
> the black man has always been oppressed by all other races. it seems that the korean man has decided to follow the ways of the white slavemasters tbh.



Wow Omona is quite lulzy over the CNB teaser.


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 7, 2011)

omg 

Sometimes I feel like SuJu's just fed up with all of it. I mean I know there still one of the most fanservicey bands out there and they're always trying to project this image of fun bubblyness, but I wonder if they're just sick of it all ;___;


----------



## LMJ (Mar 7, 2011)

NudeSmoot said:


> pretty much, how many members was the sm group again? like 6 or 7?
> 
> their system is just too easy.
> 
> ...



But I love DBSK's Bolero


----------



## Adachi (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay yeah, I finally became a fan of Big Bang and 2NE1.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 7, 2011)

Adachi said:


> Okay yeah, I finally became a fan of Big Bang and 2NE1.



 **


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I love it but knowing FNC and past teasers the actual track won't be so rock heavy.
> 
> Gas masks?
> 
> ...


I guess I will, but I will rage hard at the kiss. 


Noda. B said:


> lmao don't give Nudey any ideas



Its representative of me, Yonghwa thinks im an average height black man who cowers in fear.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 7, 2011)

can't wait for this release!

eta: bigger pic


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2011)

^Looks like a CF song tbh. Still looking lovely.

I just realised there are like 4 Sunny's in that pic


----------



## Hustler (Mar 7, 2011)

No offence but the photoshop is getting heavier by the release


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2011)

Their shoes look like Clip art.



Most of the members are like they want girls who will be understanding of their lifestyles, well mannered, realistic and those who will push them forward to achieve more. Except for Seungri who understands the most important aspect to find in a life partner:


> A woman with a cute phone voice and a lot of aegyo.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 7, 2011)

Taeyang likes girls with western features , so many foreign VIP's creamed themselves , so delusional 

TOP is a whore

Lol at Seungri


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2011)

Read AKP comments:

"OMMGGG I can has Taeyang, Im white"

Someone tell Taeyang Western features=tall

TOP was dating this girl back in 08:


Just saw pics of Daesung on RM set, yes the Student and the Master will back together. Can't wait.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh god poor Taeyang. 

Though there are cute short girls, of course.  I'm hoping he's looking at movie actresses like Natalie Portman though, cause 90% of western girls he probably has seen are probably like 5'7" or taller. >_>


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 7, 2011)

Hustler said:


> No offence but the photoshop is getting heavier by the release



yeah unfortunately it is =/

sm needs to give them a break.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh god those clothes in the second pic look pretty bad. 

omg sungjong and dongwoo, what do with your hair?


----------



## koguryo (Mar 8, 2011)

So I'm going to audition for the Dance Club at my University next week.  Tomorrow during Korean class I think we're going to visit the different clubs and ask questions so I'm gonna ask if we have to freestyle or if we can do routines from K-Pop groups.  If we can do the latter than I'm gonna do 'Special' by Beast just cuz I like the dance.  Then if I make it into the club and get one of their fancy jackets, I'm gonna ask if I can borrow 5 people to dance at the Korean Language Institute's Graduation.  Every Korean Language student has to attend the graduation.  I sorta just wanna dance on stage but not by myself, plus it'd give me more shit to do.  My social life has been shit.  Oh and the dance I wanna do at the graduation is 'Special.'

td;dr-Audition for dance club at University, gonna do 'Special' if i can.  Also wanna do 'Special' at Graduation.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 8, 2011)

I hope it works out Kog


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2011)

Kog you really do have a passion for dance don't you? Good luck and post vids if it works out.


IU Ho attack


Lol at people speculating its JYP, JYP was probably more interested in muscular men women


----------



## koguryo (Mar 8, 2011)

Dancing is fun, learn something new every time I go to class and there's still a shit more to learn.  Popping is way harder than I figured it to be.  Met some pretty cool people and that's also why I wanna join the Dance Club at the school, meet some new people.  I'm also trying to get a girlfriend that lives by herself in Seoul so I can stay with her on the days I have class cuz it's a pain in the ass to take a 1 1/2 hour train ride to my Mom's house(moved out of my old apartment when the lease was up)


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2011)

Trying to get a girl for her apartment eh

I can understand, takes me an hour to commute to my Uni, I get sick of it by the end of the week.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2011)

Man Asian ent companies will do anything to stop rights for Artists, pathetic really. And Oricon should be fined by standards agency if they've taken part in the JYJ case and shown obvious bias to Avex, but will never happen. Shame on Oricon, what disgraceful behaviour. As for SM I have no more words, they'll never learn anyway.

Anyway 4Min and F(x) will be making their comeback in April, March all of a sudden seems very empty>_>


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2011)

I know , it's pigdisgusting! I'm not a fan and even I feel extremely sorry for em . 

CNb is this month and isn't BEG this month aswell?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2011)

> I know , it's pigdisgusting! I'm not a fan and even I feel extremely sorry for em



Avex are basically robbing and exploiting JYJ while destroying their careers in Japan and all for SM, where's the real life Superman when you need him? And SM have shown themselves to be the asshole of the world yet again. 



> CNb is this month and isn't BEG this month aswell?



CNB seem to be the only thing. BEG haven't announced anything, Im afraid they'll be delayed. Homin are coming back with a repackage tho, more fixing charts to make them win, yay...

Btw the list of rapists from the Boys Over Flowers case were found by Netizens and posted everywhere:


> -CEO of Chosun Journal – Bang Sang Hoon
> -Vice-President of Sports Chosun – Bang Myung Hoon
> -Chosun Central Journal’s Director of Advertising – Lee Jae Young
> -Chairman of Kolon – Lee Woong Ryeol
> ...



KBS, weren't they keeping morals intact in Korea? Those are some big names though which is shocking.

Not surprised by the Chosun guys, such sexist drivel would only come from hypocrites. Didn't they blame AKP for the Jess incident? Batman you are needed in Korea, you give us hope, we give you IU. 

Sorry if i'm depressing you guys>_>

Think Rainbows and Bunnies


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday to TAEYEON~


----------



## Hustler (Mar 9, 2011)

Stop complaining Eno , BB will be promoting all of this month and Daesung on RM . It's gona be an epic month  .

G-sus pwning once again



> GD: What I don?t like as an artist is how money is always magnified as the only issue when incidents like that occur in Korea. I?m sure there were a lot of problems including those between the group?s members or differences in opinion regarding the music they?re doing for them to reach that point so it?s a shame that such problems with idol groups are seen to be related to money. That?s how people will perceive of us when it?s not true. T.O.P said he received questions only about KARA and TVXQ when he recently visited Japan. I don?t like the fact that such perceptions are being formed of Korean idol groups.


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 9, 2011)

Big Bang pek Oh yeah~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2011)

About time an idol spoke out. Tho GD comes from YG who are the fairest of the companies.

I heard a horrible rumour, apparently YongSeo will end in May, nooo
In b4 a naked woman is seen dancing in the streets in Washington screaming "fuck yes, no more hamburger"

And Happy Birthday to Taeyeon. 



> Stop complaining Eno , BB will be promoting all of this month and Daesung on RM . It's gona be an epic month



I just wanted some girl groups I guess


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 9, 2011)

heard that rumor too... but I think WGM is really gonna end soon, they haven't even got a third couple in and yongseo's gonna end? that's pretty much killing off... half of the remaining viewers? and pretty much 3/4 of the international viewers.

but looking at their schedules, Soshi focusing in Japan & Yonghwa now having a drama to add to his schedule along with the comeback... He dropped Inkigayo MC though so one can hope?


----------



## Hustler (Mar 9, 2011)

Ah girl groups , aren't most of em hitting Japan soon? we're gona have to deal with boy groups until Fx () and 4minute comeback


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2011)

> but looking at their schedules, Soshi focusing in Japan & Yonghwa now having a drama to add to his schedule along with the comeback... He dropped Inkigayo MC though so one can hope?



Soshi will be promoting in Japan during April and weren't there rumours of them recording a full album in January? FNC need WGM for now but depends on how much longer SM want Seobb on WGM. As for Inki, why don't they just have an announcer? The MC's are a waste, its them spending a whole day doing basically nothing.

Infintie teaser, the song sounds good, but do I see toilet paper on the set?

Greatest Tumblr account ever


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Soshi will be promoting in Japan during April and weren't there rumours of them recording a full album in January? FNC need WGM for now but depends on how much longer SM want Seobb on WGM. As for Inki, why don't they just have an announcer? The MC's are a waste, its them spending a whole day doing basically nothing.
> 
> Infintie teaser, the song sounds good, but do I see toilet paper on the set?



I hope they keep Seobb on WGM though, Soshi rarely appear on variety anymore  but I'm doubtful really.

meh Inki MCs are better than the MuCore MCs though... Jo Kwon makes it fun at least. IU & Gikwang are replacing Yonghwa from next week onwards. That whore needs a break not another schedule on top of her already hectic one!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2011)

I was surprised that they're pushing IU for Inki. Tho they are ending her promotions this week but still, girl needs a break. 

There's a rumour that MBC forced Yonghwa to quit Inki using the drama as leverage.

lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 9, 2011)

hi kpop thread

i'm still in glee mode

so hi, bye, seohyun > all


----------



## koguryo (Mar 9, 2011)

So I got that audition next Tuesday, have to dance to "Beat It."  I'm excited and since the new school year started at all of the colleges in Korea, they had all of the clubs out trying to recruit people.  I just asked the dance club what I gotta do for the audition and she explained it very well to me.  Plus the girl that helped me was super cute.


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 9, 2011)

Kyuhyun! What have they done to you.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 9, 2011)

Holy shit you should definitely upload you doing Beat it.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2011)

> i'm still in glee mode



Santana and Brittany did something kinky Im guessing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 9, 2011)

even better! :33


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2011)

What's better than that?

Read the synopsis on wiki, poor Santana.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 9, 2011)

omg ikr? ;___;

the only thing better than kinky was santana actually being in love with her.

now the kinky stuff can happen. :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2011)

Poor Santana but its basically true of all Gay or Bi school kids. In High School you just can't be yourself and not be judged and whispered about. Sucks for them both


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, and she also is a good sociological example of a closeted lesbian. :ho 

Santana is the "i'm a supressed bitch" while Seohyun is "I'm supressed and into inanimate objects"


----------



## Alien (Mar 9, 2011)

Mods and their off-topic spam smh


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2011)

Glee handles it really badly though, they could really do interesting things with it but they don't even give them decent air time on the show.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn, kinda scary, was gonna ask something bout TSZX/CSJH/Tenjochiki/The Grace, or w/e they are called nowadays, but kinda got sidetracked cuz I was watching Glee at the same time you all were talking bout Brit and Santana, and I was just on that locker scene in the episode -_-


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 9, 2011)

It's so bad bad yet so good good at the same time 

they could have done so much more with it, though i think they were very good at making the relationship seem natural.  Though maybe Naya is not just hotness and inside that beautiful body is a badass actress? :ho



Alien said:


> Mods and their off-topic spam smh






Animesing said:


> Damn, kinda scary, was gonna ask something bout TSZX/CSJH/Tenjochiki/The Grace, or w/e they are called nowadays, but kinda got sidetracked cuz I was watching Glee at the same time you all were talking bout Brit and Santana, and I was just on that locker scene in the episode -_-



omg i know it's sad ;_;

but ask whenever, we're always here.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2011)

I was actually really surprised at how they went about Kurt's and his dad's speech. I thought that it would turn out alot worse and would push them far apart from each other.


----------



## Alien (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 9, 2011)

I think it's actually an interesting balance. Burt is trying really hard to hold onto his son while Kurt seems to be pulling away a bit, even though he doesn't really seem to notice himself.

Also, to stay on topic >_>

Korea is becoming like America where we sue over everything!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol more like SM is turning in to the US with all the suing they do. They be talking about standards and fairness, irony be flying over them.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2011)

I was reading wiki and such bout The Grace and been keeping tabs on them for a couple years now, and been waiting for them to release a new single but of course they all have this and that going for them now and it is hard to get everyone together at one time. It says that they will prob wont all be back, at least not this year because some people have acting goals and what not.  this makes me really sad that some of them wont be rejoining for a comeback. Anyone heard anything different? Bout a comeback with all the grp members?

I have a question, obviously this isn't the thread for it but I want to make a Korean Drama thread, but what section of NF should it be posted under? The television section, plaza, lounge, etc? What do you think it should be under. I want to discuss some Kdramas with other possible people, if they have the same interest. And last time i checked with the searched function there isn't a kdrama thread or either it was so old it was locked or thrown out. Just a thread to talk bout the kdrama and the actors/actresses etc. What do you think?

PS: I approve of the random IU pics.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2011)

Theres an Asian Drama FC in the FC section, best to post there. There have been Asian drama threads in the TV lounge but they all fail in the end.


Oh shit


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, most of the people who are into Asian related media are either in this thread or FCs.  

Though FCs are probably not the most desirable place in the end, because they target spam unlike other sections (though we pic spam in here but not as much as they do xD) maybe if you're interested in doing work you can start the thread and hunt down the people who watch them..?

I've noticed there are a LOT of followers on NF who don't post about them.

also; obligatory because i melted inside:


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2011)

Hyo is so sweet.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2011)

Yea....That thread is kinda dead as well.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol Cara did you give the idea for JediJaina's sig?

I saw the sig and then your name, Im like wut, this is not my realityXD


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol, Guess I will stick to Soompi for it then.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2011)

> Lol, Guess I will stick to Soompi for it then



Soompi or Dramabeans would be the best places imo, a ton of people here are in to Kdramas and Kpop but they don't really post so much.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Soompi or Dramabeans would be the best places imo, a ton of people here are in to Kdramas and Kpop but they don't really post so much.




Yea Soompi and DB are my meat and potato sites for that kinda thing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lol Cara did you give the idea for JediJaina's sig?
> 
> I saw the sig and then your name, Im like wut, this is not my realityXD



I posted Yonghwa gifs in a staff thread that i will have to wipe your memory about

i saw in her sig that she liked him and by all means i must create more fans for him so that one of them is bound to take him away! :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2011)

YongSeo were sort of weird on WGM. They only gave each other pecks, don't know why they were so scared of it. Maybe thou protesth too much?


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Oh shit



It somehow fits him.-Laughs.
 If it weren't for the eyes he'd look so . . . Mexican.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> YongSeo were sort of weird on WGM. They only gave each other pecks, don't know why they were so scared of it. Maybe thou protesth too much?



Seohyun is not very good with intimacy in the first place, and I think poor Yonghwa is just really put off by that. 

Either way, this is good news for me. :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2011)

Kudos to Yonghwa tho, she gave him the go ahead for a full on kiss and he didn't really go overboard, in fact he barely touched her.

I think the concept of intimacy is alien to her right now, she's changed in alot of ways tho, she'll probably understand it more now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 9, 2011)

Why They Endure: Pro's on Tim Drake's rise up the bat ranks


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

OMG 

I

HOPE

THIS

IS 

TRUE

IT WOULD BE THE BEST WEEK EVER FOR ME AND I DON'T KNOW WHAT I DID TO DESERVE IT


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 9, 2011)

First Brittana and then maybe WGM ending... omg


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2011)

I doubt it, they don't even have a new couple yet. Maybe in a few months but not yet.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 9, 2011)

I can dream.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2011)

But the Android has much yet to learn. 

They will end soon, a Soshi couple was never gonna last this long.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 9, 2011)

The Android will know that her new favorite TV show will be Glee once season two episode four airs about three minutes and twenty five seconds through.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2011)

She's been to many Sunny and Hyomin bedroom parties, Glee is PG compared to what probably goes on in SNSD dorms. 16 pairs of lovely surround her 24/7.

All she needs is the "Unnie lets go shopping for Bras" line and all is well in Seobbs potato and boob filled world.

I do wonder if any members within one group do it?


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 9, 2011)

I guess we'll never know.  I remember from some old interviews they would talk about how they try to kiss her when they're trying to be affectionate and such since she's the youngest.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2011)

No wonder she was apprehensive about kissing, flash back of evil groping Sunny probably came to her.

Off to sleep, will dream of evil Sunny.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 9, 2011)

XD

g'night, i hope evil sunny works out well for you :ho


----------



## Hustler (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh wow , she sounds so amazing and black?? I bet they're gona do so much better than 4minute

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZp-rUDD2Es&feature=player_embedded#at=94[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 9, 2011)

What is this godly voice


----------



## Hustler (Mar 9, 2011)

I know , I was expecting a soft typical Korean voice but omg she's pretty damn incredible . 

Cube seems to be doing things right


----------



## koguryo (Mar 10, 2011)

NudeSmoot said:


> Holy shit you should definitely upload you doing Beat it.



If I make the team then I'll upload a video if not then


----------



## rice (Mar 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOUt5TGFQr0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 10, 2011)

a pink have a killer lead vocalist, I think they're gonna do a lot better than 4min.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2011)

So trying to be rational and mature I watched the 2PM vid, what horribleness is this? Their singing got worse..

[URL="http://community.livejournal.com/omonatheydidnt/6144358.htm]Creepy[/URL]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Katzuki (Mar 10, 2011)

Mario-ish Seob ! That reminds me, I was listening to 'Thanks To' a few moments ago. My fav B2ST Duet song <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 10, 2011)

Frango said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOUt5TGFQr0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]





and dayum Yoseob makes a good Mario


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2011)

Let it Snow is probably mine, I love their voices in that.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 11, 2011)

This is pretty damn awesome 



> Seo Joohyun - Riddler
> 
> Phenomenal intelligence. Good with words. Eccentric.







> Im Yoona - Bane
> 
> 
> An autodidact. Exceptionally strong and tenacious. Versatile.







> Choi Sooyoung - Penguin
> 
> 
> Intimidating. Well-off family. Naturally skilled in leadership. Witty.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

EARTHQUAKE AND TSUNAMI Hit Japan....kuso ttare~ Hope everyone is safe!


----------



## rice (Mar 11, 2011)

[Update] it's confirmed


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

No more SweetPotato >.<


----------



## Hustler (Mar 11, 2011)

Frango said:


> [Update] it's confirmed



OH FUCK OFF!!!!!!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 11, 2011)

Don't worry guys, I'll go there, take her for myself, and find an awesome replacement couple of androids.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 11, 2011)

NudeSmoot said:


> Don't worry guys, I'll go there, take her for myself, and find an awesome replacement couple of androids.



Please do but they were the most wonderful couple on WGM , even just for entertainment . Doubt anyone can replace em unless it's Sunny and Hyomin or Hara and Gyuri  .


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 11, 2011)

I wish Hara would go on Wgm, that'd be entertaining as fuck.  But I doubt we'll see Kara in anything soon.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't think the new couples will be able to revive the show though? Since most of the big groups don't need the show really

They only got Ga-in on after BEG was huge and that was a lucky shot. Khuntoria needs to end tho, they're a lot boring and so cheesy & cliche.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 11, 2011)

> thank god





> agreed.
> 
> It was like "Oh, Sweet Potat..zzzzz"





> ikr. my first reaction was "good, they were boring."





> this, i only watched their cuts when the rest of the cn blue members visited





> yup
> Very cute couple, but not my fav. Sorta lost interest.





> bye



Cara how many accounts do you have on Omona?  No seriously Omona be bitching .


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 11, 2011)

I have about 562.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 11, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Cara how many accounts do you have on Omona?  No seriously Omona be bitching .



lol omona.

most of them like khuntoria and that's literally the most boring couple cause they've been doing the skinship stuff since the first ep. It's not like Adam who had great chemistry and interesting personalities.

a lot of them calling yongseo boring probably didn't get past the first 10 eps anyway, it only got good after like ep 25.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2011)

Hust there were a ton of Soshi and CNB fans that were serious haters of the couple, most of the Goguma fans weren't really idol fans at all really. 

Anyway it fucking blows, there I said it. WGM needed a couple like them, the new couples won't be interesting unless we truly have 4D idols like Seobb that bring something new to the show. Sucks. Seobb was finally coming out of her shell too, back to being an awkward Android. I feel bad for them both, I doubt they'll see each other much out of the show and they really did become best friends. 

Anway why are E Tribe claiming Gaga's born this way has "similarities" to SNSD's Be Happy when they both clearly ripped of Madonna's Express Yourself? Don't lie E Tribe because you'll get caught.

edit
Damn I've been in my own world today, didn't even hear about Japan till now. Thats really horrible, hope people are okay over there. I swear some Kpop fans, being dissapointed at 2ne1's Japan debut being postponed when a Tsunami just destroyed the livelyhoods of thousands of people


----------



## Hustler (Mar 11, 2011)

I know , freaking retards . Lol'd at your comment on Kikwang and Hyosung btw .

People praying on Tumblr for their idols to be safe during the earthquake , what about everyone else you fucking dimwits? 



> Hust there were a ton of Soshi and CNB fans that were serious haters of the couple, most of the Goguma fans weren't really idol fans at all really.



Always knew about the Boice's but I don't get why Sone's would be mad about that .



> Anyway it fucking blows, there I said it. WGM needed a couple like them, the new couples won't be interesting unless we truly have 4D idols like Seobb that bring something new to the show. Sucks. Seobb was finally coming out of her shell too, back to being an awkward Android. I feel bad for them both, I doubt they'll see each other much out of the show and they really did become best friends.



Completely agree , it was so good to see Seobb out of her comfort zone and it literally took her from nobody to like my #2 bias along with Taengo , sucks we won't be seeing more of the real Seobb anymore .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 11, 2011)

the only idols caught in the earthquake issue are 2ne1 anyway right? or KARA I'm not sure.

but I'm praying for everyone, I had a friend in Japan, thank god he's okay. Was really scary when I found out about the quake.


----------



## Alien (Mar 11, 2011)

You should see the reactions in the cafe. People worrying about their anime and manga and shit

Negged so many cunts today


----------



## Hustler (Mar 11, 2011)

I know , people are so ignorant . Was supposed to hit Australia but we're safe now I think . Indonesia/Singapore/Phillippines are all gona be affected I believe , stay safe RA .


----------



## koguryo (Mar 11, 2011)

Lived in Northern Japan for 2 years before I came to Korea(Aomori Prefecture, Misawa Air Base).  My best friend's there but haven't heard anything from him, power's out and shit.  Been keeping up to speed with that particular base and apparently everyone's okay.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 11, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I know , people are so ignorant . Was supposed to hit Australia but we're safe now I think . Indonesia/Singapore/Phillippines are all gona be affected I believe , stay safe RA .



We should be fine... I think. We didn't get hit by the Tsunami in 04, really lucky because our neighbour countries all got hit. Apparently Singapore's geographical location is good cause it's blocked all around from the open seas.

still praying for everyone. god some people are so ignorant though, caring about anime/manga more than actual people. the damages are gonna be huge though.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2011)

> You should see the reactions in the cafe. People worrying about their anime and manga and shit
> 
> Negged so many cunts today



I gave out my first neg in a year.

I'm glad Australia is okay, you guys really have had a tough year. It really is just a bad day, some of the pictures and videos are so horrible, the destruction is astounding. I hope the West coast of the US is okay.

Aren't Jeff and Ichi in Japan?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

Jeff is...not me... I'm in California...also got tsunami warning here >.<


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2011)

Most likely it shouldn't be so bad in Cali but just incase Ichi get your Kara merchandise and climb the highest mountain near you.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

lol i should xD


----------



## Alien (Mar 11, 2011)

Jeff is in Japan but he's fine. He's been spamming FB all day with news


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

my fav singers in JP are all fine ... yokatta


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 11, 2011)

I hate when I accidentally click "unsubscribe" on my phone. 

I'm glad everyone is okay, and I'm positive everyone will be fine from now on, because when this happened recently other places only got somewhat large waves?

But man, NE Japan.  When I was on my news app earlier it was seriously depressing.  It first said only about 60 dead, but then it continued to update into the hundreds.... >__<


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2011)

I think all the J idols are okay, I just hope some of the more obscure acts are okay>_>

I guess it was sorta good that this didn't happen in the summer, otherwise who knows what the casualties would look like.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

Korea Times Music Festival
is pleased to announce the third group of artists!!! Baek Ji-Young, *G.NA*, Jay Park, Jeong Soo-Ra, and K-will! Next group coming soon!

G.NA~


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 12, 2011)

holy shit I just found out Jung Juri is actually 25


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, shes young. XD


----------



## koguryo (Mar 12, 2011)

Got the steps down for "Beat It" and now comes the hard part, making them smoother and getting my timing down.  Good thing the audition thing is on Tuesday, gives me two more days to practice.

I guess this is kinda relevant[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9OZrwuynlY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA0hDEWAOJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Mar 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT8m5Alm7p0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2011)

Creeper Yong is a creeper


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 13, 2011)

Omg she looks really cute when she turns around.


----------



## Alien (Mar 13, 2011)

IU's English is terrible but cute

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20LORk7WA7Q&feature=player_embedded#at=49[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2011)

The only words IU needs in English are "I like em big and long" Im talking about notes you dirty people.

IU is probably a fan of Yozoh cuz she seems to have dressed up like her, and well her English isn't actually that bad, her pronunciation is cute.



> Omg she looks really cute when she turns around.



She's probably wondering what just poked her in the back


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2011)

Damn that ver is really good.

Hmm the new DBSK song sounds like a rip off of Chris Brown's Take you Down.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 13, 2011)

Ugh, I hated Take You Down.

Mostly for that ridiculous dance he did though. >_____>

*Spoiler*: _also, sorry g-sus_


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2011)

SNSD's coming back with Oh again

Can't say Im a big fan of CB anymore tbh, but the DBSK fangirls still amuse, "oMG I love this version the most">_>


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 13, 2011)

haven't heard it yet but I think not many Cassies are liking the KYHD era that much. My sis is a Cassie but she thought the KYHD album kinda sucked.

This week is big for releases though for boygroups still trying to make it. Infinite, ZE:A and nu-KISS are all releasing this week.

Girl's Day... didn't they get 2 members replaced? idk. what's with all these relatively newer girl groups using sets similar to the Oh! set for the MV (Dal Shabet's Supa Dupa Diva + this one).


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't know much about Girls Day, they seem cute enough tho. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNMihdgp7ps&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

The ZE:A teaser was kind of odd, not sure but their vocals seem to have gotten worse.

KYHD would have worked if they were 5, but sadly Yunho's voice is grating and Changmin can't carry it all on his own, doesn't help that the album was kinda crap aswell.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 13, 2011)

U-kiss's agency don't know what they're doing . Ze-A has members for unknown reasons , Infinite will prevail .


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2011)

ZE:A will prevail with their one singer, one weird comedian and 7 props. 

Seems like Infinite's become somewhat popular tho Ukiss are dead, even their fans jumped ship recently after the way the agency treated the two members.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 13, 2011)

I think it helps ZE:A that Kwanghee's going around making them known on varieties. Infinite hasn't really been given much variety opportunities sadly.


----------



## Alien (Mar 13, 2011)

So what's up with Kara now ?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2011)

I think they were filming stuff recently, their Japanese activities will probably be postponed for a few weeks, I doubt Japan is in the mood.



> I think it helps ZE:A that Kwanghee's going around making them known on varieties. Infinite hasn't really been given much variety opportunities sadly.



Neither group is popular though, either of them could be a hit with their new stuff, I hope its Infinite even though I like ZE:A.


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 13, 2011)

NudeSmoot said:


> *Spoiler*: _also, sorry g-sus_



             .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2011)

Someone tell her Taeyang likes "western" girls, whatever that means. If it means being a ho then he's in luck

I have high hopes for CNB's album, I doubt it'll be just punk rock, Imagine puts that to rest.


----------



## rice (Mar 14, 2011)

did anyone see the snsd dior snow clips?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 14, 2011)

@Frango...of course


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 14, 2011)

My area top 40 radio station mentioned SNSD this morning, though I didnt hear why. D:


----------



## rice (Mar 14, 2011)

my friend doing korean in uni is doing 'gee' as their guide for introduction, and 2AM for their assignment


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 14, 2011)

Frango said:


> my friend doing korean in uni is doing 'gee' as their guide for introduction, and 2AM for their assignment





i know this isn't kpop but idk where else to post this.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 14, 2011)

Audition for the dance club is tomorrow.  My friend said it was kind of nerve wracking with the 4 judges but for me it'll just be another Tuesday except I dance to Michael Jackson


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

So that's the song everyone on Omona was taking the piss out of. Who the hell is Rebecca Black and is she serious?


----------



## rice (Mar 14, 2011)

koguryo said:


> Audition for the dance club is tomorrow.  My friend said it was kind of nerve wracking with the 4 judges but for me it'll just be another Tuesday except I dance to Michael Jackson



hollywood tonight


----------



## Hustler (Mar 14, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> i know this isn't kpop but idk where else to post this.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

She's the real life Robin Sparkles.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

Wtf why is Seohyun not acting weird and awkward? What am I watching?

Wtf did the her hair just blow because of the processor speed?

Taeng would make paint drying look like some epic moment with her expressions, she must be a master at feigning interestXD

Bitch please my 1996 computer could play MV's from youtube, if you want to impress us with its graphics capabilities then play Crysis or something. The end was cute tho.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Taeng would make paint drying look like some epic moment with her expressions, she must be a master at feigning interestXD



Just had a 2 hour argument with my Uni mate about Taengo being cute , he thinks she's not cute at all and he said Sooyoung is irrelevant


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

> Just had a 2 hour argument with my Uni mate about Taengo being cute , he thinks she's not cute at all and he said Sooyoung is irrelevant



Imo she's not exactly the most attractive in SNSD but she's the cutest, sometimes she does look like a little kid tho. Sooyoung irrelevant? Beat down Hust, that's what needs to happen.

The only times I've argued about Kpop is when girls I know hate on SNSD and Kara with silly reasons, I point out their hypocrisy and they throw things.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 15, 2011)

Sooyoung with her Ipad


----------



## Hustler (Mar 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Imo she's not exactly the most attractive in SNSD but she's the cutest, sometimes she does look like a little kid tho. Sooyoung irrelevant? Beat down Hust, that's what needs to happen.
> 
> The only times I've argued about Kpop is when girls I know hate on SNSD and Kara with silly reasons, I point out their hypocrisy and they throw things.


He doesn't watch shows with them etc , he's seen a few clips on youtube and thinks Sunny is the cutest Korean girl ever . 

Lol yeh never bother , rewatched SH episode with Taeyang , Gyuri etc and damn she looked so friking fine


----------



## rice (Mar 15, 2011)

5Dolls should go back to Co-Ed and get some balance from their male members


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2011)

They really should stop mentioning T-ara. Do you see the likes of Miss A and F(x) stating SNSD and WG are their rivals? Its silly to annoy a fanbase that is larger than yours.

Homin MV:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-yLX4DFKyM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 15, 2011)

meh 5 dolls appear more pressed/catty/bitchy/whiny with each interview they give. they need to shut up and learn some pr skills or something.

wheesung mini out, title track has junhyung rapping on it. damn i have too many things to dl =/ wheesung & k.will & infinite tomorrow


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2011)

I haven't listened to anything much new lately, the Wheesung stuff is suppoused to be good so I'll check it out.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkEvdLUVyMw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Sounds like his older ballads, I wish he'd do an Insomnia again.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2011)

I've pretty much just ignored all things 5dolls lately.  I'll pay attention when Chanmi says fuck this.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2011)

Baby IU and Baby pigeon Jiyeon look like their older versions just cuter.


----------



## Alien (Mar 15, 2011)

Her nose is so cute


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2011)

The FBI is on its way to Alien's residence.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I haven't listened to anything much new lately, the Wheesung stuff is suppoused to be good so I'll check it out.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkEvdLUVyMw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Sounds like his older ballads, I wish he'd do an Insomnia again.



Lol the set even sorta reminds me of Insomnia.  Though I do like how they filmed Junhyung's part (which was also like the shortest feature ever lol)

Also, now i'm going to have the hook to insomina stuck in my head all day.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2011)

I wish he'd something more upbeat and RnB, he has a great voice. Yeah I don't know why Junhyung was in it either, probably to get the teeny boppers to listen.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, I was thinking the same, Wheesung could have done such a simple part himself 

edit: impossible not to love these guys



hmm, made it too choppy.  shall fix that


----------



## koguryo (Mar 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyr99HZiLvA[/YOUTUBE]

I'd totally let her shave for me


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2011)

Lol why is a woman advertising Gillette? Wimminz should just stand in front of the mirror and stroke her man's shaven face, its how its worked for centuries.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Noda. B (Mar 16, 2011)

So I was watching Glee and I swear to god in one scene when Kurt came on screen I thought it was Sungjong for a split second


----------



## Hustler (Mar 16, 2011)

Is it just me or does one of them look like a man?? anyways I just realised I may just have a thing for bangs


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2011)

I see Soyeon. Yeah there's one girl that looks slighlty manly but it's probably just an unflattering pose.

Poor Guy



> There may be gay characters in movies but those are not reality. In reality even in los Angeles I have never seen Korean living gay life





> Historically there has never been gays in Korea. According to my cousin


Lol.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 16, 2011)

wow.

A Pink girls look A LOT like the T-ara girls. that girl at the bottom, right at the bottom, she looks EXACTLY like Hwayoung/Hyoyoung (I can't remember which one is in which group)


----------



## Hustler (Mar 16, 2011)

Girl in the front already receiving lot of hate for dumping Junhyung in Beautiful  

The vocalist is the only one who catches my eye and she looks like Minah 




Rain's Angel said:


> wow.
> 
> A Pink girls look A LOT like the T-ara girls. that girl at the bottom, right at the bottom, she looks EXACTLY like Hwayoung/Hyoyoung (I can't remember which one is in which group)


I see a mix of Hwayoung and Hyomin


----------



## rice (Mar 16, 2011)

Girl's Day Twinkle Twinkle
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWpl2CaCnVA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

2AM remake of Fukuyama Masaharu's the best love
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLHqib8q0Xg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 16, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Girl in the front already receiving lot of hate for dumping Junhyung in Beautiful
> 
> The vocalist is the only one who catches my eye and she looks like Minah
> 
> ...



I see Hyomin in a lot of the girls really.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 16, 2011)

I see a Hyomin, two Hwayoungs and a Tiffany. >_>


----------



## koguryo (Mar 16, 2011)

Just got my result for the dance club, made it.  Fuck to the yes.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2011)

That's good Kog. Now dance as if the world is a stage.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 16, 2011)

congrats kog.

loving the new version of can u smile!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2011)

Seems like a good day for releases.

Didn't like Girl's Day. The MV was sort of okay but the song is a mess.

Honestly I liked Can U Smile fast, slowing down sort of makes it like every other song. Liked Nothing's Over and Shot is pretty good too. They're not doing too well on Melon but they have to fight Wheesung, Ji Eun, I ho and BB there.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 16, 2011)

FF! that Can u smile remake , their vocals really stand out . Now to listen to the others .

I like it! But lot of their songs sound similar regardless of how good they're , I really want them to mix it up , they have the vocal prowess to do so


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2011)

SM you clowns, it took them what one repackage to whore out Homin completely? The repackage album scans look like a the covers of a some emo gay porno.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 16, 2011)

It's always better to wait for the repackage with SM. It usually has the better photobook/concept/whatever.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2011)

It's better to wait for the repackage for all artists really. I'm wondering if I should order the CNB album or wait for a repackage

Poor DongwooXD


----------



## rice (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2011)

This is bad
Dude has a point, their song was really low on Real Time charts and this is with the name DBSK. I guess people have just lost interest in them, and the song is rubbish aswell. If they win any charts then I'm gonna hurl.


----------



## Alien (Mar 16, 2011)

lol Taeyang


----------



## Sasori (Mar 16, 2011)

God dam Nudes ur avy.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 16, 2011)

omg wow 

Can someone link me the vid of their duet?


----------



## Alien (Mar 16, 2011)

not out yet and i looked half an hour ago. (for like the thirtieth time lol)

other vid

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNJHACOsT1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey that last guy is pretty good

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwILEJ8QONg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

fuck, IU looks hot


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2011)

So I'm listening to Kanye West's new album and how on earth did he pawn off Ayy Girl as his song to JYJ? He obviously didn't produce that train wreck. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpT4EkgSIQg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Really good MV and pretty damn original compared to the angry stuff we get, the ending was just wtf lulz. Oh and I liked ZE:A's new song Judge me, I deserve it

And 2NE1 will be coming back in April, damn April is gonna be good.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 16, 2011)

omg I love the new Infinite 

Dongwoo's rap was badass, and I love how they used Sungjong's girly unique voice

though damn, that first comment is so true 



> you know why sungyeol is so depressed? CUZ HE HAS NO PARTS IN THIS SONG! >
> wutever28wutever 31 minutes ago


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> This is bad
> Dude has a point, their song was really low on Real Time charts and this is with the name DBSK. I guess people have just lost interest in them, and the song is rubbish aswell. If they win any charts then I'm gonna hurl.



they will win thanks to album sales.

There was no way SHINee/SuJu/TVXQ would win anything without album sales (which I have no idea why is still included for the criteria of winning one of the weekly music shows).

SM does shit digitally, only f(x) and Soshi do any decent digitally really while BoA is a mix in between the two but she does better than the male groups.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2011)

But I imagine on Real time Shinee and Suju must atleast be top 10 on its release, this song entered like at 40.

Album chart needs to be different, a single song shouldn't win on full album sales, well atleast only partially if they must add albums.


I know I basically had the same reactionO_o


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> But I imagine on Real time Shinee and Suju must atleast be top 10 on its release, this song entered like at 40.
> 
> Album chart needs to be different, a single song shouldn't win on full album sales, well atleast only partially if they must add albums.



True but SuJu did real bad last year really, they barely got into the Top 100 for most of the Top 100 Songs in 2010 for Digital. SHINee did better but not Top 50.

they include the digital score but it's so easy to win with album hoarding it ain't even funny. Like on Music Bank, Big Bang got 12k as their score for album points (still had 3 other categories of points to count), which is pretty much an automatic win since most songs don't go past 10k points.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2011)

They seem to have gotten a low key end, no tears or anything;_;


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 16, 2011)

oh the horror


----------



## Hustler (Mar 16, 2011)

Cara 





I wonder who's gona sweep the awards this year hmm


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2011)

I is excited for 2NE1, no autotune please Teddy!!!!

End of year will be probably Big Bang. Tho it should be a fight between them, SNSD, WG and Suju.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 16, 2011)

To narrow it down it'll be BB vs Snsd , Elf's gona bitch .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 16, 2011)

I am praying for less autotune than To Anyone because they're a lot better without it.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh fuck yes, new 2NE1 stuff.

And isn't 2NE1 TV S3 coming out soon as well?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2011)

WG could do well depending on how good their album is. But if BB do release a full album with a title track to rival Haru Haru then no contest whatsoever.



Not sure about 2NE1 TV but I think either YG TV or Big Bang TV is suppoused to air soon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 16, 2011)

oh man

Rebecca Black is more likely to sell 1,000,000 copies before some of these reports are true


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 16, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> oh man
> 
> Rebecca Black is more likely to sell 1,000,000 copies before some of these reports are true





but I think it's easier for a male group in general to sell 100k cause fangirls be more cray cray.

2ne1 ended up selling like 65k in Korea, around the same number as BoA iirc. Sold less compared to their mini (which beat both Gee and Genie minis, both hit 100k).


----------



## Hustler (Mar 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ9XIP6XNXs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 16, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



How awesome <3~~


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't watch this guy enough

And the Idc mini beat out gee & genie?  I thought they were about the same-ish.  (though wiki says some weird numbers o_O)

Either way I just don't look at the numbers.  In this day and age it only really tells us how many hardcore/dedicated fans they have that buy tangible albums (which i would totally do if shipping internationally didn't suck)


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2011)

Fried Eggs Fired Eggs, everybody lets eat Fried Eggs, FUN FUN FUN FUN.

Actually come to think of it the old dude say lets have "fun" on the weekend, someone call the FBI.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 16, 2011)

I've had this song on repeat for like the past half hour.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2011)

The song has to be a joke. Why is she deciding which seat to sit on when she's already on the back seat? It just doesn't make sense. FUN FUN FUN FUN.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, it's pretty hard to get lower than the lyrical genius that was "Party in the USA". 

I mean seriously, who writes "yesterday was thursday, today is friday."


----------



## Hustler (Mar 16, 2011)

Is she really 13???


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 17, 2011)

um so S2 for Dream High...lol Jan 2012 >.<


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 17, 2011)

> CNBLUE’s first full-length album, “First Step“, will have four songs that were written and composed by the leader, including “I Don’t Know Why“, “Love Girl“, “Just Please“, and “One Time“. He also wrote the lyrics for “Imagination” and “Ready and Go“.



NO WHY. WHY FNC. THEY NEED MORE MATERIAL NOT REMAKES OF THEIR JAP MATERIAL. (3/6 are remakes)


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2011)

I actually don't mind the remakes too much (esp since IDKW is my favourite CNB song), but it's a 12 track album, I think 4 are remakes from their Japanese singles so it's not too bad.


----------



## Alien (Mar 17, 2011)

Jezus christ, i nearly shat myself when i read the title

here


----------



## Sasori (Mar 17, 2011)

Alien gets a special rep


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 17, 2011)

wow just checked out the new Infinite MV. tbh the song is kinda meh for me but I thought the MV was really fun. Also maybe it's just my bias, but for some reason I really like Sunggyu's outfit


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 17, 2011)

Lol Noda, I think I've started to like Sunggyu more just because of how much you like him. 

It's weird, cause I think my constant talking about Seohyun has increased everyone's opinion of her.  

we have a strange system


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2011)

We do, its worked with all our biases:

Seobb
Gyuri
IU
Vic
Jiyoon
Ji Eun
Donghae
Yoseob
Heck even Yonghwa, minus one person who regards him as her main adversary


----------



## Hustler (Mar 17, 2011)

I know everyone has such strong influence over eachother . Sungkyuu looks exactly like someone , I noticed when I was watching the mv but I forgot who


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 18, 2011)

Sunggyu looked like jay park to me back when he had the Mohawk during debut


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 18, 2011)

lol. I know I'm so behind but I just listened to INFINITE's new songs. I love them. Quality I say. Quality.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 18, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Sunggyu looked like jay park to me back when he had the Mohawk during debut



YUP THAT'S IT!

Can't rep you but here is Minhyuk and his eternal love , bread .


----------



## Adachi (Mar 18, 2011)

Daesung's ep on RM is airing next week, along with Yong the ace.

I need to catch up.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 18, 2011)

Hustler said:


> YUP THAT'S IT!
> 
> Can't rep you but here is Minhyuk and his eternal love , bread .



yay <3

just heard Girl's Day Twinkle Twinkle. imo it sounded like a weaker version of Supa Dupa Diva, why the eff is omona orgasming over this group? Their live stage is not good =/

watching ZE:A's comeback stage now. I don't like Be My Girl. The title track is okay but the choreography is just not as good as their previous choreos. doesn't help that most can't really sing well live. ohwell, maybe next comeback I'll get into them =/


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2011)

On Omona most of the time it's just one or two stans spamming like crazy, so you'd think its alot of people posting but it's not.

Twinkle Twinkle has a decent chorus but that's about it, Girl's Day seem like fodder. ZE:A weren't good live, individually thy're not bad but they don't work as a group.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 18, 2011)

Had my first large fucking dinner with my Dance Club members, for some reason everyone knows me and they all love me  I'm also already hitting it off with this one girl, fucking love dancing.

That is all


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2011)

You lucky sod. What did you guys dance to?

You're probably the token foreigner


----------



## koguryo (Mar 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You lucky sod. What did you guys dance to?
> 
> You're probably the token foreigner



We haven't danced yet, today was just introductions and shit.

Totally not the token foreigner, my friend is also Korean-American, he has an Indonesian friend that joined the club at the same time as us, and we have a girl who's our senior.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 18, 2011)

new girl group chi-chi that aims to overthrow snsd.

no offense but... that's just a really really bad shot of them.


----------



## dream (Mar 18, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> new girl group chi-chi that aims to overthrow snsd.
> 
> no offense but... that's just a really really bad shot of them.



Yeah, its a bad shot.

[YOUTUBE]UjkqDTgFG08[/YOUTUBE]

And their song isn't impressive.  I might change my mind after I listen to it some more but I doubt it.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2011)

> new girl group chi-chi that aims to overthrow snsd.



They really must be delusional.


----------



## dream (Mar 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They really must be delusional.



If they do manage to overthrow SNSD...its good for us since they'll be better than SNSD. 

I see no downside.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2011)

Not even SNSD could pull off those outfits, that's how hard they seem to be trying >_>


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2011)

Nah most of the time groups that overthrow other ones aren't always the best. Look at WG, they were at the top after beating out Kara and SNSD but lets be honest, they're not exactly the most talented around.

Lol I just realised my mom used to use the word "chi chi" as a cute way of saying did you take a leak when I was a baby, will never look at the group the same.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2011)

Lol even SNSD isn't the most talented, only Taeyeon is really outstanding.  Seohyun is great too, she just doesn't let go because anyone can tell the girl has control issues.  Jessica & Sunny are great but squeaky, and Tiffany is fine.  The others are pretty much average (though Yuri & Sooyoung seem to practice a lot)  What makes SNSD popular is the fact that you will likely NEVER confuse them with another group due to how unique they are. 

It's pretty crazy how much of a cultural icon for Korea they've become, actually.  Not so much as singers, but they've become iconic of the standards of an idol group.

Also, poor L's voice cracked at the beginning of Nothing's Over.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree , in terms of talent Snsd is pretty lacking but overall they present this pretty and hardworking image and Koreans go crazy over em . I really can't think of any group which is well balanced in terms of talent other than 2ne1 tbh , Minzy is supposed to be the lead dancer and even she shits on your fav group's vocals  .



Ennoea said:


> Lol I just realised my mom used to use the word "chi chi" as a cute way of saying did you take a leak when I was a baby, will never look at the group the same.



Same


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm jealous you guys can remember stuff like that.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2011)

"Mooo TAEEE EHE  EEEEE"

Poor L.

2NE1 are pretty balanced except for Dara, but her vocals aren't so bad and well she is the face of the group.

We all know the best balanced groups is Kara, they're all the face and no one is the vocal, perfect for Kpop

I see YG are going back to smashing guitars, as someone who spent like a year saving up when younger to buy a Guitar I find it cringeworthy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah 2ne1 is probably one of the most balanced groups, even if Dara isn't as good as Bom or Minzy, it works because all of their voices are unique.  

Even more balanced than them is probably BEG.  As for guy groups all that really comes to mind are 2AM and Dalmatian.

edit: makes me sad that I can't say Infinite is balanced, but freaking Sungyeol gets NO lines.   Either way Sungjong is fucking adorable in this performance, always winking in the background. xD

and same with Hoya, he looks a lot better when he's not mean mugging the camera like he did in BTD.  much more charming when smiling. >_>


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2011)

Infinite isn't really well balanced when they ignore a member and even make jokes about itXD

The most well balanced male group was DBSK. The most well balance girl group is BEG.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 18, 2011)

Guy groups i'd say Beast , Shinee and Big Bang if you only look at Taeyang as the dancer .

Yeh BEG are really talented but Narsha doesn't seem to do it for me or maybe should I say she doesn't seem to be in the same league as the other 3?


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Guy groups i'd say Beast , Shinee and Big Bang if you only look at Taeyang as the dancer .
> 
> Yeh BEG are really talented but Narsha doesn't seem to do it for me or maybe should I say she doesn't seem to be in the same league as the other 3?



Beast tries to stay balanced in songs, but Dongwoon just seems to linger behind still.  Same with Minho for Shinee (though I actually like his raps... he can't do much beyond those that were custom made for him)

I would have said BB, but as of late I feel like Taeyang has taken over as pretty much the main singer & dancer.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 18, 2011)

Dongwoon , forever the black hole  . But atleast they can say they're the visuals since every single ahjumma eats em up .

My mind is full of fuck , so many people shipping Taeny and they're always together and i'm starting to think maybe just maybe something is going on between them


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2011)

Shinee are great dancers but vocally Taemin, Key and Minho are average at best. BB are better balanced skill wise but YG doesn't distribute the songs properly.

As for Beast, they're still growing as a group so they'll only get better but overall i'd say they're pretty tight right now. Except for the Irani but well he's tall so...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2011)

I would totally buy that.

Only if I can buy THAT specific one.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2011)

Cara tell me you hate SeoKyu as much as I do


----------



## Hustler (Mar 18, 2011)

Doesn't Cara hate any pairing with Seob other than herself? 



Ennoea said:


> Lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2011)

I hate SeoKyu and I hope it rots in the pits of hell.

YongSeo is a MILLION times better than SeoKyu because they actually interacted more than twice.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2011)

Ikr? "Omg they're meant to be together" makes me wanna punch people


----------



## Hustler (Mar 18, 2011)

Here have some SeoKyu Eno , i'd so fill your cp up with Junho and SeoKyu if I could


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh god you wouldn't believe how much Omona makes me rage due to the huge amount of SeoKyu.  It's like HAWHAW LETS USE THE 4 SECONDS THEY HOLD HANDS AND MAKE A SHITTON OF MACROS.  

The only fans that are more delusional are Faberry fans who take every time Rachel and Quinn glare at each other with hatred and turn it into undying lust.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2011)

My two enemies Hust, Junho and silly Kpop pairings.

I'm gonna spam Ponting throwing a fit in your CP:ho


----------



## Hustler (Mar 18, 2011)

Taec and silly k-pop pairings for me . Haha Ponting is expired , he should just gtfo before he embarasses himself more . 



NudeShroom said:


> Oh god you wouldn't believe how much Omona makes me rage due to the huge amount of SeoKyu.  It's like HAWHAW LETS USE THE 4 SECONDS THEY HOLD HANDS AND MAKE A SHITTON OF MACROS.
> 
> The only fans that are more delusional are Faberry fans who take every time Rachel and Quinn glare at each other with hatred and turn it into undying lust.





Ennoea said:


> My two enemies Hust, Junho and silly Kpop pairings.
> 
> I'm gonna spam Ponting throwing a fit in your CP:ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2011)

WHAT THE HELL IS THAT HAIR STROKING?

FUCKING KYU I'M PAINTING A TARGET ON YOUR EYES SO FOR YOUR NEXT SUPER SHOW


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2011)

Kyu only gets the chance to touch her on stage so he pretty much goes all out. Seobb is so awkward around him in RL so it's okay Cara, he'll never have a chance


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2011)

Either way, I'm making sure ELFs are fully stocked on heavy neon sign boards when they see him again.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2011)

Krystal's dyed her hair, pedo oppas gather.

Huh


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2011)

Krystal also gained some weight, rejoice!

Love the first pic


----------



## Hustler (Mar 18, 2011)

And the Vic bangs are back


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2011)

Now if only the other Jung would gain some weight.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 18, 2011)

oh pic spam 

dammit i want Intel 2nd generation now xD


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## JJ (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't think I've ever posted in this thread before, but  I do like CN Blue.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 18, 2011)

We were talking about you before , Cara must really hate your set 

Apparently Twinkle Twinkle is doing well on the charts , does anyone know if they're beating Infinite?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes another CNBlue fan, we must gather and defeat the evil empress that is Cara. 



> Apparently Twinkle Twinkle is doing well on the charts , does anyone know if they're beating Infinite?



Well Infinite are doing decently on hanteo and thats all that matters. I think Twinkle x2 did well for an hour but dropped.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2011)

Infinite is my favorite boy band besides BEAST.  I'm glad to see them doing well.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 19, 2011)

Twinkle Twinkle is actually in the Top 5 on most charts. Koreans eat up the cute concept so bad it ain't even funny.

yeah and BEG is probably the most talented female group there is right now. Can't really dance that well but their vocals as a group kick ass. ia on Soshi but it's tough to find a group that can actually have 5 people who can act as the main singer for their group. Most of the big groups have at most 2 or 3 singers that do the adlibs and shit (Rainbow, 9muses, etc.)

Idk bout Shinee tho, Jonghyun's voice has been really bad in recent lives (esp with SM the Ballad). Beast is more balanced, Big Bang is alright but the distribution in the songs are total crap.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 19, 2011)

So, I need some suggestions.  Just getting into the Kpop scene, heard some stuff I enjoy but pretty much entirely unfamiliar with most the bands/songs.  So far the only one's I've figured out are from SS501 (URMan) and SNSD. (Oh!, Stick Wit U)

What would you guys/gals suggest?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 19, 2011)

SNSD is pretty much the easiest group to start with. You can try KARA/2ne1/Brown Eyed Girls/Secret for girl groups after that.

Big Bang/Beast/Super Junior/SHINee for boy groups.

BoA/G.NA/Rain/Wheesung/K-Will/Lee Hyori for solo acts.


----------



## JJ (Mar 19, 2011)

Hustler said:


> We were talking about you before , Cara must really hate your set
> 
> Apparently Twinkle Twinkle is doing well on the charts , does anyone know if they're beating Infinite?




Uh oh...

Actually if it wasn't for Cara, I wouldn't have found the vids for the set. 

As far as Korean music, I do like some FT Island, but I think CN Blue is better. I don't know too much about any others except maybe Super Junior.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2011)

Try Wonder Girls, After School, 4Minute aswell. And Epik High, Supreme Team and Dynamic Duo.

Carboard Jewsuke easier thing would be to watch Masamix year remixes and pick the groups you like the sound of, I'll post the collection:

Seems like JYP got Masamix official channel taken off YT, what a bunch of idiots.

2008:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5nHM1maM98[/YOUTUBE]




2009:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL6ydc1IQx8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUVp59Alo9U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJ0rQ4u41_0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



2010:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJHHqG3KfH0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X_ecfo49io&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]







> Idk bout Shinee tho, Jonghyun's voice has been really bad in recent lives (esp with SM the Ballad).



I don't think he suited SM ballads, but the year shows sealed him as one of the best vocalists in Idols groups imo, his Lucifer performances were pretty damn good.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 19, 2011)

Cara must be a closet Yong fan 

Ji Eun extends promo's , there goes Infinite's chances of winning lol . 

JJ : Give Epik high a shot , you'll probably like em


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 19, 2011)

Ji Eun had no shot of winning anyway ;_; hers doesn't have album sales so she stands no chance against BB/Homin


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2011)

But everyone will know that Ji Eun beat them in terms of popularity. 



> Cara must be a closet Yong fan



She likes Yonghwa but she basically hates WGM and anyone who touches Seobb.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2011)

> JJ : Give Epik high a shot , you'll probably like em



I second this.  Epik High is superb.

Anyone know when they'll release their next song?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2011)

Epik High are on a hiatus since two of it's members are in the Army. Tablo was suppoused to do a solo album but with all that shit surrounding him last year I think he's given up for now.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2011)

Is it a three or two year term in the army?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2011)

Two years Army duty. I think a year has passed since they joined so another year left yet.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2011)

Not that long of a wait then.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> She likes Yonghwa but she basically hates WGM and anyone who touches Seobb.



Pretty much this.  

I'll love him indiscriminately once their run ends for good.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2011)

So I go on Kpopsecrets for the first time in weeks and I find Sones and Kamilias bashing the shit out of eachother. I swear they really need to screen the secrets>_>


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 19, 2011)

When will people realize?


SoKa is real.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 19, 2011)

Freaky I know but anyone else reckon Shin Min Ah kinda looks like Minho? 



Also


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 19, 2011)

I know my sabotage efforts are a little out there, but I'm sure people will come to believe them.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 19, 2011)

is that Yonghwa in the last pic? Or is it someone else cause it doesn't look like him.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 19, 2011)

Yonghwa + photoshop


----------



## Adachi (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't understand how kpopsecrets work. There are captions in each picture detailing some sort of opinion/hatred, yet below them are comments made by one person?


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 19, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> I don't think I've ever posted in this thread before, but  I do like *CN Blue*.





Eternal Fail said:


> *Infinite* is my favorite boy band besides BEAST.  I'm glad to see them doing well.


:33         .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 19, 2011)

Over take SNSD? .... O.o


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 19, 2011)

FEM on Mucore


----------



## Hustler (Mar 19, 2011)

^ FFF!! she looks so hot


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 19, 2011)

final yongseo ep next week.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 19, 2011)

damn.

sm needs to get an androgynous concept out asap!! they look awesome.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 19, 2011)

Holy-

they look amazing. D:

edit: i'm mostly stunned at Jessica.  i would think her of all people would lean a bit more girlish, but she's just flat out in the middle androgynous in that. o_o


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2011)

MBC are irritating, the Wedding Eps were done before Christmas yet they just skipped like 2 Months of filming from the looks of it to finish them off quick. If this is how they treat fans then it'll probably be the last time I watch WGM.



> ^ FFF!! she looks so hot



I second this. She looks incredible.

Tiffany looks like Lady Gaga, dnw.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 19, 2011)

saw these earlier today, jessica looks amazing as fuck


----------



## JJ (Mar 19, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> final yongseo ep next week.



I feel kinda sad about this. I think the show really brought out both of their personalities.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 20, 2011)

anyone is a fan of Sori here?


----------



## BlackPearl9 (Mar 20, 2011)

ManYul


----------



## Alien (Mar 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3R4S6gYiYf0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow so androgenous.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2011)

No Bom or Kyu but Suzy? Fail


----------



## Hustler (Mar 20, 2011)

Davichi , Onew , Ji Eun , Se7en , Gummy , Boa , Kyu? Lol at Suzy though


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah list is basically rubbish and as always more of a popularity list than an actual one about skill.

VIP's are annoying, they're already hating on Cho PD's new group with stupid shit. Grow up you anally retarded girls.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh lol Hyomin on WGM. She let it slip she knitted a scarf for a guy once, studio asked who for? "For my dad in Home Economics", the rest of them are basically loling are her trying to look honest. Who knits scarves for their dads, liar


----------



## JJ (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow just wow....


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 20, 2011)

nice


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 20, 2011)

Alien said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3R4S6gYiYf0[/YOUTUBE]



Kwangie <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 20, 2011)

oh nice job Yong~


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> Wow just wow....





This was the first WGM couple that I saw.  I found them to be boring and stopped watching after a few episodes.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2011)

> This was the first WGM couple that I saw. I found them to be boring and stopped watching after a few episodes.



Don't worry most people found them awkward in the beginning. They're sort of a couple that gets better as they progress.

YongSeo, shoplifters both of them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 20, 2011)

Well WGM isn't for everyone in the first place.  I didn't care much for Taeyeon x Hyungdon, but I watched the few episodes where all of SNSD was in it. D:


----------



## Tay (Mar 20, 2011)

Going to miss yongseo on wgm ):


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 20, 2011)

You guys are making me feel bad about all those mean letters I wrote to the PDs and threatened to make a show that would surpass all the views WGM possibly got because I would steal their entire format but provide the idols (heterosexual and homosexual couples) with copious amounts of alcohol beforehand. 







ALSO,


			
				wikipedia on friday said:
			
		

> One criticism of the music video is that the (possibly underage)  operator and passengers of the motor vehicle are clearly depicted as not  wearing , in violation of . This is widely regarded as an unsafe and hazardous practice for teen drivers.



lolthisisrainalloveragain


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2011)

Just watched WGM. Man I don't think anyone will ever surpass what Yonghwa just did for Seobb. He even went to kitting classes for her. 

Lol Friday, I can see about 10 things wrong with that video.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 20, 2011)

STEP BY STEP


----------



## Hustler (Mar 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah list is basically rubbish and as always more of a popularity list than an actual one about skill.
> 
> VIP's are annoying, they're already hating on Cho PD's new group with stupid shit. Grow up you anally retarded girls.



Cho PD dissed G-dragon quite a few times before but recently complimented him saying he's a good representative of Korean idols but guess VIP's are still holding a grudge


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Cho PD dissed G-dragon quite a few times before but recently complimented him saying he's a good representative of Korean idols but guess VIP's are still holding a grudge



they're gonna hate the new TS male group then cause Yong Guk did a diss with his underground crew on G-Dragon before.

oh and Enno, half the album are Jap remakes =X


----------



## JJ (Mar 20, 2011)

Almost half of the CNBlue tracks on the new album have been released previously for Japan. Still like it though.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 20, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> they're gonna hate the new TS male group then cause Yong Guk did a diss with his underground crew on G-Dragon before.



Perhaps once everyone finds out  , i'd love to see a battle though since they're both talented and write their own lyrics

No one disses G-sus damnit!!!


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 20, 2011)

lmao maybe it's just cuz I'm immature but I can't get over the fact the producer for that new group has the name assbrass.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2011)

For some reason I guess I don't mind the remakes too much, tho there are only 3 new tracks which is a little ridiculous but I guess most fans won't have heard their Japanese stuff.

Anyway listening to it. 

VIP's will hate every other hip hop idol group, they think they own the rights or someshit. Dissing G sus is too much but Cho PD apologised, they need to let it go.

Can you imagine them starting their songs by Assbrass?

Cmon the second guy looks too much like Junhyung

Ulljangs? Hmm I thought Cho PD was more about skill?


----------



## Hustler (Mar 20, 2011)

God I never realised how gorgeous this woman is , damn you Jong

[YOUTUBE]AO4WKz8zyO8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28-K0RS54xs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
She's out of his league tbh. Shawols won't agree but he looks like a kid next to her.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 20, 2011)

oh good day, RM29 is out as well.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2011)

Listened to the new album, hmm since I'd already listen to most of the songs aton of times I guess I'm underwhelmed. Intuition, Love Girl and Imagine are absolutely fantastic tho Not biased at all.


----------



## rice (Mar 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELW0noikHKE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91Iuj3uRWNQ&feature=player_embedded#at=16[/YOUTUBE]
Dara really got an upgrade.


----------



## Kagawa (Mar 21, 2011)

Episode 29 of running man made me laugh quite a lot, jaesuk was proper pissed off , kinda mean but funny .

One chance/10 chance gets kinda boring.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 21, 2011)

yeah, they need to bring back Hide & Seek!


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2011)

So that's his High School band. Apparently they also played hardcore stuff like Limp Bizkit


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91Iuj3uRWNQ&feature=player_embedded#at=16[/YOUTUBE]
> Dara really got an upgrade.



The shit @ that medusa hair 

edit: Also, lmao @ how CNblue has somehow managed to continue to use "1,2,3" and "Dariduridooo whatever"


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2011)

I lolled more at her climbing those stairs to hell and then just sit with a cat. Wtf.

Also Minzy with those pig tails


----------



## Alien (Mar 21, 2011)

Calling Limp Bizkit hardcore smh


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So that's his High School band. Apparently they also played hardcore stuff like Limp Bizkit



 omg I forgot their existence.....





















I preferred it that way


----------



## Alien (Mar 21, 2011)

I used to like 'em


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2011)

I liked Keep Rollin, don't remember the rest. Yeah but if they're hardcore then so are Jonas Brothers.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwqpMHhDBAU[/YOUTUBE]
They copied Shallow Hal but anything with Jung Juri is worth watching.

Someone thought Changmin in the wig was Joori, the audacity of some people on Youtube


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 21, 2011)

^

I just bought a glee song and it's the only one I'll ever buy, probably.


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 21, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> ^
> 
> I just bought a glee song and it's the only one I'll ever buy, probably.



I've already bought so much 


Although I think the only one I got from the second season was Blaine's Teenage Dream.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2011)

Which one?

Am I the only one who thinks Blaine is a bit strange?


----------



## Alien (Mar 21, 2011)

I watched a part of the britney ep last week. Quite lulzy


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 21, 2011)

He is kinda strange imo, but it's hard not to love him.

Also you're probably not up to this episode over there yet, but I bought Trouty Mouth.


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 21, 2011)

LMAO Nudey ilu


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh lol it's for Sam isn't it? He really does have one

What a weird choice Cara.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2011)

Vic looks gorgeous. Amber looks like Donghae.

Please Cube give 4Minute something like Muzik again.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 21, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> LMAO Nudey ilu





Rain's Angel said:


> I SO KNEW IT.



My Santana avatar must be giving it away. 


Ennoea said:


> Oh lol it's for Sam isn't it? He really does have one
> 
> What a weird choice Cara.



I got it so I can troll myself in my schools library.  it will be 8am and i'll be cracking up to it when it shuffles on 



> (as the music store isn't available in Singapore, I download illegally D: I do buy albums tho)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My god finally she's back

even though she's blonde i'm glad her hair doesn't look that ridiculous anymore


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 21, 2011)

Anyone know where this photoshoot of Yoona is from??


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2011)

It does sound like 4Minute slut

Hmm the teaser sounds kinda strange but I always like their songs so looking forward to it. No sign of BEG yet tho;_;


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It does sound like 4Minute slut
> 
> Hmm the teaser sounds kinda strange but I always like their songs so looking forward to it. No sign of BEG yet tho;_;



idk what's happening with BEG tho, there was news that they were gonna start work on a Japanese album instead but with the situation now... JeA's and Miryo's solo should be out this year too.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 21, 2011)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Anyone know where this photoshoot of Yoona is from??



Some Vita500 shoot, and it's quite recent.  Not sure where to find the complete set, however.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2011)

"Let's make Vitamin C"? Wut?

BEG need to release new stuff, Japanese album sounds okay but I'd prefer a Korean comeback.


----------



## JJ (Mar 22, 2011)

Frango said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELW0noikHKE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]





I want a set of this. 



NudeShroom said:


> The shit @ that medusa hair
> 
> edit: Also, lmao @ how CNblue has somehow managed to continue to use "1,2,3" and "Dariduridooo whatever"






I have a feeling it's going to become their trademark.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Katzuki (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2011)

Seungri is such a hyung whore, first it was GD and now he's moved on to TOP. TOP really enjoys it tho.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 22, 2011)

Seungri vs Minho would be a good battle


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm a horrible person, I saw another Suzy/Dream High article and honestly thought if a bus hit her then we'd finally be rid of the talentless broad. 

I'm turning in to a stupid hater and I don't know why

So do you guys want someone to get hit by a bus? (not be killed or anything)


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 22, 2011)

Probably because she gets so much undeserved attention lol

I mean, she doesn't deserve the hate, but she also doesn't deserve all this hullabullo(or whatever the expression is) over her >_>

and i don't think i even have to say who i want hit by a bus 

not their entire body, but I just want to dismember part of them so that fangirls will stop talking about how their children would look. 

edit: lol, i love how seungri latches on to him and top enjoys it


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2011)

Their children would be non existent, good luck to the guy who tries to give Seobb sex ed.


Cara get your voodoo doll, I'll get the microwave, time for some fried korean.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 22, 2011)

haha Kyu and Seo...their duet at SMtown was JJANG!


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 22, 2011)

...

note to self: have ELF gear changed into bludgeons, make sure kyuhyun is always out in front

also, watch all the shit i saved on my computer when i'm bored next time.  stop watching glee clips or seohyun over and over.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 22, 2011)

also there's too many girl groups making a debut this period.


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 23, 2011)

So. Kim Bum is korean ken. How epic is that. /kimbumfangirl.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 23, 2011)

Need help on opinion
* I'm looking at Jessica and Tae  xD which ver is better?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 23, 2011)

woot 4Minute's Teaser Photos, good concept


----------



## Hustler (Mar 23, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> Need help on opinion
> * I'm looking at Jessica and Tae  xD which ver is better?



Sooyoung 

A - Jess
B - Taeyeon


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2011)

^Same.

CN Blue got an all kill, good luck Homin.


----------



## dream (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## JJ (Mar 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> ^Same.
> 
> CN Blue got an all kill, good luck Homin.




What is an "all kill"?


----------



## Alien (Mar 23, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> What is an "all kill"?



Number one on every music chart in Korea


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 23, 2011)

important news

no but seriously, even though Henry is perfection in human form, sometimes I wonder what actually qualifies as news in the kpop world (or at least newsworthy enough for an omona post).


...girl better watch her mouth though


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2011)

That tweet was stupid, the girl should construct a proper sentence first.

Well Canadian's are classy people. 

But yeah Kpop sites can be quite silly, just because someone has some hater on the net they'll make an article out of it. Geez it's just some silly girl on twitter. They need to stop taking this kind of stuff so seriously. If I see another article about some female idol crying/being forced on a diet because some douche called them fat on a board, Im gonna smack my head on the desk, I swear Kpop, don't make me smack my head, I bruise easy

Uncle fans need a life and some sex, IU remains Ho-ish


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 24, 2011)

longest KARA song ever..daebak!


----------



## JJ (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow does anyone just care about the music and not stupid BS on twitter? Those kpop sites seem ridiculous sometimes.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 24, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> Wow does anyone just care about the music and not stupid BS on twitter? Those kpop sites seem ridiculous sometimes.



Lol welcome to K-pop


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 24, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lol welcome to K-pop



This, JJ. xD

At least a third of the time in this thread we're posting the most ridiculous stuff that Netizens have done and even a good amount of international fans. xD


----------



## Kagawa (Mar 24, 2011)

I can't wait for RM 33  dumb and dumber brothers . Park ye jin will be a good episode too, her hair style really doesn't suit her. Actually i don't think it would suit anyone


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 24, 2011)

Lol, reminds me I watched RM 29 yesterday

I liked the profile part, even though it really had no point >_>


----------



## Kagawa (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah, still makes me laugh how annoyed yu jae suk was when ji hyo and joong ki left him. He was fuming. I heard this happens against next epsiode where you have to pick people up, so no more running . Should be driving man


----------



## Hustler (Mar 24, 2011)

Man I really need to catch up with Running man , looking forward to the Seungri , Daesung and Yejin episodes .

Lol I agree , that hair needs to go . She looks like Jungah or as Eno would say , like Taemin  .


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2011)

> Lol I agree , that hair needs to go . She looks like Jungah or as Eno would say , like Taemin



The Taemin cut, making them all look like wife beating lesbians since 2008

The Urakara ED song is lovely, their voices are so sweet, like Angels

Ugh why are CNB promoting Love comes with the Rain? Not even hardcore Boices like that song, please promote Imagine or Love Girl on other shows.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 24, 2011)

*likes Eclipse/Love Comes With the Rain*

I hope they're switching it up for the other music shows though but I think the song was a good showcase of how well Yonghwa/Jonghyun's voices compliment each other. They should do that more for their title tracks, showcase vocals of both guys not just Yonghwa.

ton of cnblue perfs from their 1 hour mnet special

love Lie and Love Girl (omg Jungshin sings in this one, okay it's a little but still!!!)

RM: Seungri ep is next (30) and I think there's a UEE ep coming up (apparently there's a 9:1 and it's hilarious). After that is a double Daesung/Yonghwa ep (ep got split into two parts, yay)


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2011)

It's not a bad song but I guess I'd prefer them to promote the other tracks. Intiution really did lack Jonghyun, same with Love Girl. FNC needs to realise their songs are better when they both harmonise with each other.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It's not a bad song but I guess I'd prefer them to promote the other tracks. Intiution really did lack Jonghyun, same with Love Girl. FNC needs to realise their songs are better when they both harmonise with each other.



yeah their best songs are those where both have an equal balance. Love Light and Lie.

tho it kinda stung when I saw the perfs and realized Yonghwa's no longer wearing the ring.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2011)

> tho it kinda stung when I saw the perfs and realized Yonghwa's no longer wearing the ring.



If he completely stops wearing it then I guess it's quite sad, otherwise it's not too bad. He thinks the world of his fans, and those crazies have been begging him for a year to not wear the ring on live performances.


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 24, 2011)

So I read there's going to be a a korean twins group soon. Looking forward to it.


----------



## JJ (Mar 24, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> This, JJ. xD
> 
> At least a third of the time in this thread we're posting the most ridiculous stuff that Netizens have done and even a good amount of international fans. xD



I kinda figured. I was making a general statement. 


As for CNBlue...

I do like it when CNBlue balances the songs, but I noticed they do it more during the live performances. Or it seems more that way to me. 

girl costumes


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome new set, only the sig though.  I can't like your avy until the final goguma episode ends. 


and lol guys, Heroes is pretty much worth watching just for Soo Ah to be fucking hilarious. 

Walking in with that crazy jacket and trying to talk about stocks


----------



## koguryo (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh yeah, the Running Man episode with Daesung and Yonghwa is pretty funny, too bad I can't watch the second part this Sunday, got a dance party or something I wanna go to.  They chose a place where it'd be easy to find the guests(campground.)  I learned Daesung is a fast friend.


----------



## JJ (Mar 24, 2011)

I can't stop laughing at Ennoea's sig.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mD8VKtFF6Rg[/YOUTUBE]


Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2011)

I get a BEG feel from the 4Minute teasers, I hope its good.

Talking of stupid/redundant articles


----------



## koguryo (Mar 24, 2011)

Forgot I promised to upload a vid of me dancing to "Beat It" if I passed the audition, so......I'll do one later with one of the other members when I get the time, or I'll just upload another dance or something.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 24, 2011)

awesome! 

edit: Seohyun's photo kills Yoona's


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2011)

Graduation photo's wise nearly all female idols beat her tbh. And this photo was taken with a stylist at hand unlike other girls. Sulli's is probably the best tho, she looked like a painting.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh definitely, and that was only middle school for her.  Doubt it could get worse. xD

edit: (i edit too much...) does anyone think Ga Eun's ears are just adorable?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2011)

Good you reminded me, otherwise I'd probably stare at it for a while thinking of the wrong things

Lol what?
These are two people that were grinding each other at the Gayo, embarrassing yeah right.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 24, 2011)

We could probably delve further into that camera and probably find some pretty racy photos.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 24, 2011)

Pathetic Khuntoria , i'm so not ready for the last Goguma episode 

I must be blind as a bat and have the worst taste in the world , since I still don't get what's so special about Yoona . Ohyeh that Sulli graduation pic was really pretty .


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2011)

Yoona is pretty, but so is everyone in Kpop, even the boys.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 24, 2011)

She's pretty but not what everyone claims her to be , I still think Fany and Seob are prettier .


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2011)

In SNSD I'd rate nearly everyone above her, even Yuri. 

Looool
This is why celebs should not have twitter


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 24, 2011)

Lol, sometimes it is like "why Yoona?" when all the people around her are knock outs. 

biggest question is why Korea is unappreciative of Sooyoung. girl is GORGEOUS.  

and lmao, Nicole speaking english in Heroes flipped the fuck out of Hwijae's mind.  glad she used "big" words, that guy needs to chill out 

edit: *read first tweet* 

that's cute-

*read second*

oh, khun


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2011)

Ennoea:  When will they ever learn?  smh


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 24, 2011)

I just needed an excuse to use this .gif


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2011)

They should realise we like them for the face and not their brains. Mother nature wanted a new wardrobe so killed 10,000 Japanese people, good one

Didn't Suzy have a different Ideal type last week?


----------



## Hustler (Mar 24, 2011)

Mmhmm , India vs Pakistan semis , gona be off the hook



NudeShroom said:


> Lol, sometimes it is like "why Yoona?" when all the people around her are knock outs.
> 
> biggest question is why Korea is unappreciative of Sooyoung. girl is GORGEOUS.



- Dark skin
- Doesn't have a generic Korean face
- Zero aegyo


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 24, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> I just needed an excuse to use this .gif





Ennoea said:


> They should realise we like them for the face and not their brains. Mother nature wanted a new wardrobe so killed 10,000 Japanese people, good one



At first I was like "Okay, some cute little spiritual belief."  But oh god the second one is just bad. 

and 

Interviewer guy: You can sit comfortably. 

Ga Eun: *suddenly sits as if she were in her pimp chair*

Then In Young flips on her, but that was 2 seconds of quality gag.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2011)

> Mmhmm , India vs Pakistan semis , gona be off the hook



I hope a plane lands on Harbhajan.

Sooyoung having zero aegyo? I guess you haven't seen this Hust:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrWy4IyJNuk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 24, 2011)

Sooyoung has the best Aegyo by far.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I hope a plane lands on Harbhajan.
> 
> Sooyoung having zero aegyo? I guess you haven't seen this Hust:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrWy4IyJNuk[/YOUTUBE]



Lool why the Harbhajan hate? Sachin 

Oh god  everytime I watch the video I wana pinch her cheeks , I find it friking adorable but to Koreans it just gag not aegyo lol .


----------



## koguryo (Mar 24, 2011)

My birthday is the same day as the final YongSeo episode


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 24, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lool why the Harbhajan hate? Sachin
> 
> Oh god  everytime I watch the video I wana pinch her cheeks , I find it friking adorable but to Koreans it just gag not aegyo lol .



Sooyoung's awesome level is too high.  Sadly it's too high that anyone within 400 mile radius of her becomes unable to comprehend this this. 



koguryo said:


> My birthday is the same day as the final YongSeo episode



Consider it a gift from me


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2011)

> According to staff, the two went to the bank in order to withdraw all the funds they had in their couple account, in order to finance their ‘Happy Day’.* They met up again later at night to enjoy their last day as a ‘We Got Married’ couple*.



You know what that means Cara, Sexy time:ho


----------



## Hustler (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy day


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2011)

So that means we'll see a new couple at the end of the episode. I wonder who it'll be? Noone from Dream High, please


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 24, 2011)

oh khun.

smh


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2011)

A career in Geology awaits Khun.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY9Kt8jW9g8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So that means we'll see a new couple at the end of the episode. I wonder who it'll be? Noone from Dream High, please



Actually I heard Kim Soohyun (pretty much the only non-idol singer on that show) is gonna be part of a new couple. he's actually pretty cute


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2011)

List is kind of odd but Teuk is a good leader, handling 13 guys for 5 years ain't easy, especially when they're always embroiled in something.

I like SooHyun I guess, I will never like another couple tho, WGM kicked Adam and Goguma's in the nuts


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm doubting on me continuing watching WGM unless one of my huge biases is on it.

but it's unlikely since they'd never get Ji Eun on the show.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 25, 2011)

Tiff's English  as always
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CykoE9vaIxg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeh I doubt they'd get as many followers unless they get 2 star couple who could cause so much controversy and fanwars . 

Call me crazy but I can't help but think Ji Eun looks like a cute little Hamtaro n this performance .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgufhaEhP0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 25, 2011)

meh, they have to choose someone from a top girl group because their male stans won't be furious enough to boycott the show and none of the top boy groups are available for their choosing.

MBC is so idol orientated so I doubt they'd get anyone outside idols.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 25, 2011)

survey on 40-60yo women

kinda surprised Soshi came out on top really, I thought a male group would win this one. am surprised Taeyeon is lower than Sunny, Yuri and Seohyun and that Daesung is the most popular BB guy.

blackjacks are butthurt as hell in the comments tho.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2011)

> kinda surprised Soshi came out on top really



Ahjumma's only like JYJ from the looks of it, other than that they have zero interest in Idols except for the variety stars like Kwon, Gain, Daesung etc, so not surprised SNSD came out on top. They are Korea's Daughter in Laws and fap material.

And yeah great comeback stage by CNB, I do want to hear Imagine live aswell, they'll probably wait for Inki or something.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2011)

Leader's Please is simply amazing.  After listening to it a few times I must say that it the best song this year from a female group.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2011)

I wouldn't go that far but they're decent. Sort of T-ara-ish but more ballady.

So Homin won on MB, I'm gonna go drink some haterade but I'll let it slide since their album sales were decent even though the single completely and utterly flopped.



Oh great I hope this doesn't mean everyone will delay their comebacks again. So with a 2NE1 mini I guess YG will rule April.

Infinite, ZEA and Dalmation dance off:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4bKcsr1jow&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Crappy camera work tho:S


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2011)

Watching RM now, will probably spazz on my own;_;


----------



## Kagawa (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe you should watch it when everyone else watches it


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2011)

But I like watching it on friday

Kook using his aegyo to win over Haha and Jaesuk's attempt to get Gary with the Oppaahh

Traitors especially after Jaesuk got her food aswell unlike Kook, If I was Jaesuk I'd be pretty angry too. Damn Kook won with those two brats.

The PD is really off base, the show is about the chase and deception, not taking pics of animals. 

Even though I don't like the 10 chance thing I can understand why they did it here, the atmosphere between Jaesuk and Joongki was really awkward and frosty, they needed to get back to normal I guess. But yeah can we go back to the show like it was before, decent ep tho it was alittle too long.


----------



## Alien (Mar 25, 2011)

> Singer IU was introduced as a highly popular "national young beauty" on a Japanese broadcast programme.
> 
> On the 23rd of March, during a Japanese broadcast, IU was introduced as a solo singer who debuted during high school and has found success as a solo singer in a music industry full of idols, receiving high popularity for her cute style and bright songs, as well as frequently appearing on variety shows.
> 
> ...



cool  **


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol Joongki.  I can't really stand him anymore.  

It's actually kind of funny because at first the only member I really didn't care for was Haha, I thought he was just some annoying rapper dude.  Now I think he's awesome and hilarious, and honestly I don't see much wrong with his personality.  

Joongki is a pretty "flower" boy as it would be called, but he can't seem to establish himself into the group at all.  And it bothered me how he pulled that stylist to him when he was getting his make-up done.  I know it's probably not a big deal there, but over here someone would be on top of you in a second. >_>


----------



## JJ (Mar 25, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> survey on 40-60yo women
> 
> kinda surprised Soshi came out on top really, I thought a male group would win this one. am surprised Taeyeon is lower than Sunny, Yuri and Seohyun and that Daesung is the most popular BB guy.
> 
> blackjacks are butthurt as hell in the comments tho.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2011)

At first I was kind of disappointed because Haha wasn't as funny as he used to be in the Xman days but now he's probably one of my favourites, his interactions with Kook are pretty damn funny.

Joongki was an asset before, he was good at figuring things out but the show's changed alot but he's remained the same. I still like him but he doesn't really add much, I liked the useless Joongki they joked around with from the last ep, I prefer that to the guy who tries to be perfect and everyone's dreamboat.



> And it bothered me how he pulled that stylist to him when he was getting his make-up done.



I have a feeling stylist get harassed alot, I've read the same about back up dancers.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm still a Joongki stan tho. I actually don't dislike anyone in the cast, love 'em all.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 26, 2011)

I think Kwangsoo is kinda underrated , as useless as he is , his expressions make my day 



Rain's Angel said:


> I'm still a Joongki stan tho. I actually don't dislike anyone in the cast, love 'em all.



x                  2


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## JJ (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 26, 2011)

^ ia that was too short


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## JJ (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2011)

> I think Kwangsoo is kinda underrated , as useless as he is , his expressions make my day



They treat him so badly it's just too amusing, I loved how they made him get a taxi in the last ep



> chi-chi is basically co-ed 2.0 except they don't even have a Chanmi.



Ohhh my you just killed them thereXD

Listened to it, not very good.

Seobb just said Saranghae to Yong


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 26, 2011)

@ Chi Chi.  At first it wasn't bad but then I realized that they weren't singing.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlhQTCu6mhA&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 26, 2011)

omg win, he's back


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 26, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> @ Chi Chi.  At first it wasn't bad but then I realized that they weren't singing.



yeah I honestly thought it wasn't so bad before I realized most of them were lipsyncing.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Noda. B (Mar 27, 2011)

lmao I just realized I totally missed Earth Hour. Ah well...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 27, 2011)

glad she prefers the less-heroine type roles.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2011)

I thought them ending it one ep was lame, but I don't want them to end;_;


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlhQTCu6mhA&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]



Comments are saying U-Kiss Dongho retweeted this, that's fuckin awesome. D:

edit: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF Dalmatian's performance yesterday

I have one of those dog costumes


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2011)

All I see are girls in the audience, are guy not interested? Rookie groups have such interesting stages, most of the big idol performances are the same, they really should shake them up sometimes.

Wait Cara why do you have a Dalmatian costume? *got image of Cara using aegyo to lure in women in to her house*


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a 101 dalmations costume that i used when i was in the sixth grade. xD

looks just a like, except for the head piece.  

Aegyo probably won't work here, but if i ever go to korea i'll be sure to pack it 

and lol @ heroes, Sayeon just busted out some badass jump rope skills. isn't this woman over 40? she's a freaking badass.


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 27, 2011)

So proud ;____;


and lol at your rep Nudey


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2011)

Truly Nothing is Over 

*Is cheesy...*


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 27, 2011)

Nothings ovaaaaah

Either way, that is awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2011)

Nothing's Sober, Nothing's Sober

Im glad too, heck i'd buy the single if it wasn't so hideously overpriced.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 27, 2011)

Yay for infinite <3

I bought evolution tho so nothings over's not on my shopping list


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2011)

It's sort of cute how so many in the Intl Kpop fandom want Infinite to do well in Korea.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 27, 2011)

Because they're so awesome ;_;

And I think they're the one group we've all liked from day one.  When we saw them tear up the stage with "Come Back to Me" we were all like dayuuuuuuum these boys is good. 

edit: watching SNSD's come to play from earlier this year, since it's the full version (the one we linked before was cut so it showed mostly the guy groups)

Sunny said she wanted to be like her parent's son, maybe we have a nurture case here.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah LSM if you ran the same bizz in the US your company would sink from all the lawsuits due to corruption and human right abuses.

Single daughters do tend to have a complex, they always want to prove to dad that he didn't miss out on a son.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 27, 2011)

^That is true.   Sunny's the third daughter and probably felt pretty bad about not being a boy on the third try.

Also, Come to Play is barely edited, so when all the members chose Seohyun as an "undesirable daughter" like 10 minutes goes by with them ripping on her.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 27, 2011)

Finally found a place that sells K-pop stuff thanks to my uni mate , now to save some money and make my way down to the city . My mom will surely freak out if I have bunch of Asian posters and cd's in my room  

Yay Infinite!! hope they win something soon , so much hardwork has to pay off sometime .


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2011)

> so when all the members chose Seohyun as an "undesirable daughter" like 10 minutes goes by with them ripping on her.



Post I wanna see.

As an older parent you'd probably want her as a daughter because you know she'll do well in school and not get knocked up. But as a young person you'd be afraid she'll tell you off and not let you eat and shitXD



> My mom will surely freak out if I have bunch of Asian posters and cd's in my room



My parents found my Korean albums and they freaked, very disappointed their son paid money for music they probably want me to start saving up for a mortgage or some shit already


----------



## Hustler (Mar 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Post I wanna see.
> 
> As an older parent you'd probably want her as a daughter because you know she'll do well in school and not get knocked up. But as a young person you'd be afraid she'll tell you off and not let you eat and shitXD
> 
> ...



I really wana see that bit too . Sooyoung is a bad daughter since she didn't give her mom any cookies because she wanted to eat all of em  

LOL! typical . All my money goes on food , petrol , cigarettes and alcohol ugh! I already get yelled at often , this would just add to it but I have to buy posters atleast .


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Nothing's Sober, Nothing's Sober
> 
> Im glad too, heck i'd buy the single if it wasn't so hideously overpriced.



from the pic I'd say the three on the very left of each row are do-able. Let's just hope that none of them turn out like Kwanghaeng, my greatest failure


----------



## Hustler (Mar 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GaKaGwch0U&feature=player_embedded#at=152[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2011)

> this would just add to it but I have to buy posters atleast



Buy a Shinee poster and put it outside your door and watch them freak



> Let's just hope that none of them turn out like Kwanghaeng, my greatest failure




Don't feel too bad, atleast he's not Kangho


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2011)

Leo, that was decently amusing.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 28, 2011)

wandering around Hollywood place today ^^

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## koguryo (Mar 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji4L7z0ve9Q&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

I am excited for this, OMG!!!!  I expect cute Jiyoon gif incoming


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 28, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> wandering around Hollywood place today ^^
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



This was shown in f(x) koala right? <3

Cannot wait for them comeback but looks like it's gonna be pushed back due to bb's follow up



from the 30s clip of Jap Go Away though, I wasn't expecting them to do that well


----------



## adriangm111 (Mar 28, 2011)

*k-pop group NORAZO perform SUPERMAN with giant LED screen!!*

I love norazo in general but they are even better in front of this new technology! they put up a massive led screen in seoul for them to perform in front of and everyones going wild for it! i wish i was walking past that day... 

check it out!





^^


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2011)

2NE1 are a specific type of music, they're not mainstream Japan so I didn't expect them to do that well and well sales have been down anyway due to the crisis. And I will say this that selling 10,000 copies in one day when you're a rookie isn't bad. Japanese bands spend years to break Oricon, Kpop fans shouldn't be so arrogant. Other than Kara and SNSD noone has done that well anyway. Most sales are from hallyu fans or stans from Korea anyway.

Hmm while I prefer Huh and IMMM type of music but the songs decent, MV sort of reminded me of a less cute ver of Wanna.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 28, 2011)

true true. but I think 2ne1 will find more success in the States and not in Japan cause their sound is basically what's in right now in the US.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2011)

I think YG stans should be reasonable about their expectations, I doubt they'll do incredibly well in the US either even if the sound is good. You need time and patience, same with Japan. DBSK's first album sold like 3,000 copies when it was released, does that mean they remained failures? Music isn't a walk in the park, I know people look at SNSD and Kara and want the same results at the same speed but it doesn't work like that.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 28, 2011)

nah, most stans are never reasonable with their expectations lol. it's not just for the Japanese debuts, Korean releases too

always thinking their oppas/unnies gonna sell the most/break records/etc.

and I think KARA/Soshi had good timing with their debut, nobody else was flocking over to Japan to try and debut but now every kpop group is running off to Japan after seeing how well both groups did.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2011)

> nah, most stans are never reasonable with their expectations lol.



Lol YG stans, I remember them crying about BB in Japan aswell even though they did well.

Kara and Soshi had a ton of radio suppourt aswell, both groups are well loved among Hallyu fans, especially those who buy singles and albums, and they caught on well with the general crowd too.



> always thinking their oppas/unnies gonna sell the most/break records/etc.



So silly, they don't care about the music itself, just enough sales that they can shove in the face of their enemy group's fans face.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 28, 2011)

BB did okay considering they had two people who refused to learn Japanese (or at least that's what most people are saying?) =/ smh at that decision really.

yeah kpop fandom ends up being about sales and not the music. worst are probably elfs. They're so pushy and in your face about sales, esp with Soshi nabbing the disk daesangs last year.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2011)

GD Top didn't bother learning Japanese, was not taken very well by some fans.

The ELF v Soshi thing makes me wanna bash my head, ELF keep acting like some great injustice was done, those girls need to go on a date or something>_>


----------



## Hustler (Mar 28, 2011)

Not too fussed about their Japanese stuff tbh as for now since everything is pretty much pointing against em . I'd be worried if their Korean albums don't do well .

YG going for an all kill with Big Bang coming back with 2 more songs + Daesung and 2ne1 straight after , wonder where F(x) is gona squeeze in /sigh

Jiyoon needs her long hair back


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 28, 2011)

tinypic wtf do you have against YeolGyu


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 28, 2011)

Omfg, those haters.

Must be run by UCLA girl.


----------



## Kagawa (Mar 28, 2011)

Running man is out now ,  but their website is down


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol Cara


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 28, 2011)

^ I nominate that gif to replace it.


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 28, 2011)

lmao apparently imgur don't mind but sure Nudey, your wish is my command 

edit: actually I like the macro better .... I'll keep the gif for later use


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2011)

So 4Minute's mini is quite good, I love these two songs:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8pCN__j_Ow&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPzC3SUiyvk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Best song on the album, and really well sang too.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 28, 2011)

Just watched RM 30, Seungri was pretty awesome, he definitely won me over a bit. 

Once again they seemed to have a filler middle though... however they seem to be making episode 31 epic. >_>


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2011)

Ennoea:  Pretend is breathtaking.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2011)

I think Seungri has returned a much better Idol, he won me over after the Uee fight.


----------



## JJ (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 29, 2011)

If anything, I thought the girls came off worse in the video for their revenge tactics.


----------



## JJ (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah I agree there.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2011)

Choom TOP

I love this TOP, YG are stifling his personality by forcing him to act all cool and shit, let him be an idiot, he's much more interesting.

Loved his rant about his shitty dancingXD


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2011)

Top...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2011)

Apparently Choom means Dance, so he's calling himself Dance TOP. He's drunk off his head basically.


----------



## Kagawa (Mar 29, 2011)

Top is awesome


----------



## JJ (Mar 29, 2011)

That was very entertaining.


----------



## Apple Star (Mar 29, 2011)

I love Korean music!  *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64W5fBoqOM0[/YOUTUBE]

So beautiful. <3


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2011)

That certainly is a sweet song, Apple.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2011)

The only popular Suju song I'd call beautiful is probably It's You. I wish SM would make more songs like that.


----------



## Apple Star (Mar 29, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> That certainly is a sweet song, Apple.



Yes, sweet!! 
And the lyrics are so cute! ^^



Ennoea said:


> The only popular Suju song I'd call beautiful is probably It's You. I wish SM would make more songs like that.



I like that one too.


----------



## Alien (Mar 29, 2011)

I can't get this out of my head. So cute 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lniOAYKIdXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2011)

IU do more stuff like that please!!


----------



## Apple Star (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome, Alien! ;D


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2011)

What kind of stuff do you like Apple?


----------



## JJ (Mar 29, 2011)

Aww lovely.


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2011)

IU has an amazing voice.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 29, 2011)

Choom Top 

LET'S DO IT AT OUR DORM

edit: jess would make an amazing model if her walk wasn't so relaxed.  her face structure is great for it but her short legs make her slightly awkward if you compare her...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2011)

Jessica's walking is kinda awkward, but other than that she's model material. Better than the forever evil Joker smiling Sulli.

"Together at our Dorm , do it with me" I can imagine drunk TOP just coming on to Taeyang, I think he wants to be responsible and take his virginity

I think IU wants to be like Yozoh alot:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SibTCPUNMNo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Apparently 4Minute's album was just some EP and the real album and title song will be released later.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 29, 2011)

^wait wat about 4minute 

I only watched the PV earlier but I liked what I saw...

Either way I'm in a K-pop mood tonight.  Rewatching a lot of stuff


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 29, 2011)

kind of OT but I'm trying to write up a resume right now and I'm wondering whether this sounds really awkward:

•Facilitated growth of the capacity to play piano pieces in children for a period of seven weeks

basically I'm trying to say I taught some kids piano for seven weeks while trying to make it sound important and useful; it's so hard


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 29, 2011)

cant wait for April!


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 29, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> kind of OT but I'm trying to write up a resume right now and I'm wondering whether this sounds really awkward:
> 
> •Facilitated growth of the capacity to play piano pieces in children for a period of seven weeks
> 
> basically I'm trying to say I taught some kids piano for seven weeks while trying to make it sound important and useful; it's so hard



oh god if only i was my sister... she was always better at this kind of stuff

you don't have to put the seven weeks part.  you're going to have the time frame that you did this above the details.  I'll find my resume in a second to show you (i gotta censor it first if i post it here, can't just put my business in a public thread XD)

*[FONT=&quot]*program sponsor* *program title*, -city-, -state/province-
[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]*job title*- Summer 2009[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Supervised the Operations staff to      ensure that all camp activities were running smoothly for cadets and      staff.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Preemptively planned problem-solving      activities for cadets to interpret and determine the solution.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Organized      daily sports activities to challenge cadet's physical abilities.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

it was an rotc camp


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2011)

You should read how I made my 10 days working at a tile shop sound in my CV. It was like I had learnt such skill that if I wanted I could achieve Nuclear Fusion


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 29, 2011)

Lmao I just listened to TOP. That was so hilarious.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 29, 2011)

enno

I can't wait till i use my resume again.  after this job (i work at an adult education place) i'm going to make it seem as if i speak 20 languages and can make excel sheets sing. 

Also I feel like editing the front page faq (though i'm not sure how often anyone actually uses it.  i've gotten maybe two reps from non-regulars saying it was nice )  with song links.  

like a 

What will come with their name/whats popular for them:
What you SHOULD hear:

ex

T-ara

What's popular: Bo Peep
What you should hear: Falling U


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 29, 2011)

how about: facilitated lessons that enabled children to develop their skills in various areas of music

I'm also doing this as part of my work experience program and I was basically given a list of "power words" (omg I hate that phrase) to try to use and "facilitate" was one of them


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 29, 2011)

lol it's a pretty hard word to use

I think it would be more like

_______ lessons that facilitated children in developing skills in various areas of music. 

But then again, this was never my strong point.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2011)

They use Power verbs alot. I Streamlined or Implemented something.  I have a hard time using "Identified", unless I was mugged and had a line up infront of me it's not really something I'd use.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2011)

> Conducted lessons that enabled/lead children to develop and hone their skills in various areas of music



Maybe this? Half asleep so not sure I did it properly...

If it's something substantial then be precise in what you taught the kiddies.


----------



## Helix (Mar 29, 2011)

4minute's Why and You Know stuck in my head. Why are their songs so addicting?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2011)

SNSD:
Popular: Yoona
What you should really like: Sooyoung's aegyo.

2PM:
Popular: Abs
What you should really like: When Taecyeon got beat in the face by Jay on Wild Bunnies.

CNBlue
Popular: Daridirridurara
What you should really like: Seobbs undying love for Yonghwatrolls Cara

Suju
Popular: Women are fat comments
What you should really like: Their love for Jessica and Donghae/Kyu

SS501:
Popular: Ehhhh
What you should like: Who says men can't multi-task when you have SS501 halfassing both singing and dancing, at the same time?

Shinee:
Popular: Jailbait for older women
What you should like: They're legal

WG:
Popular: They've sang Nobody so much so that it's now Korea's national anthem.
What you should like: Sohee's incredible singing skill, she gives hope to use mere mortals that as long as JYP has a creepy obsession with  you, you too can become an idol

5Dolls:
Popular: Wut?
What you should like: Their live performances are like Greek tragedies, except here music is murdered.

I'll come back with more later


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 29, 2011)

lmao Enno, and thanks I'll think I'll use a mixture of yours and Nudey's 

... conducted lessons that facilitated children in developing and honing their skills in various areas of music


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2011)

Eunjung confirmed for WGM , guy is a mystery 

Meh!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 30, 2011)

Honestly I like Eunjung but the other girls need moar focus


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2011)

Agree Eunjung and Jiyeon are such sponges , though I like the latter more . 

Hyomin and Soyeon are probably better suited for variety IMO


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 30, 2011)

Or they could give qri and hwayoung something. Boram at least has musicals. Hyomin has like no varieties now too.

Lol 5dolls cast in a drama as a 'top girl group'.


----------



## JJ (Mar 30, 2011)

I get the feeling WGM is going to go downhill. I don't really have an interest after next episode anyways.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Or they could give qri and hwayoung something. Boram at least has musicals. Hyomin has like no varieties now too.
> 
> Lol 5dolls cast in a drama as a 'top girl group'.


Qri is pretty shy but Hwayoung seems really cool . 

Lol yeh I saw that , made me lol 


JediJaina said:


> I get the feeling WGM is going to go downhill. I don't really have an interest after next episode anyways.



 **


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 30, 2011)

Eunjung ain't popular with ahjummas tho, they recently asked ahjummas to vote for their favorite idols and she wasn't on there. Ahjummas = ratings

I think I posted it a week ago lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 30, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Eunjung confirmed for WGM , guy is a mystery
> 
> Meh!



 is it soo hyun?


----------



## koguryo (Mar 30, 2011)

Got around to watching Heart to Heart, Gayoon's into roleplay  Why else would she have a police-woman's uniform and handcuffs?  Girl's a freak


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 30, 2011)

holy shit...i just hit KARA jackpot! *die click now!


----------



## Apple Star (Mar 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> What kind of stuff do you like Apple?



*SNSD*
Suju
CNBlue
WG




Ennoea said:


> SNSD:
> Popular: Yoona
> What you should really like: Sooyoung's aegyo.



People should like Sunny's aegyo too! =p



IchiTenshou said:


> holy shit...i just hit KARA jackpot! *die click now!



Awesome!! xD
Oh and nice tumrblr ;D (I clicked the link on your sig)


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol apple you into that CCP?

Hyomin would have been AWESOME on WGM (with sunny or not xD) considering how 4D she is.  Can totally hear her saying the most ridiculous stuff to the guy.


----------



## Apple Star (Mar 30, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Lol apple you into that CCP?
> 
> Hyomin would have been AWESOME on WGM (with sunny or not xD) considering how 4D she is.  Can totally hear her saying the most ridiculous stuff to the guy.



CCP?

Hyomin is awesome, with or without Sunny! ;D
But I think they both look cute when they're together! =p


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 30, 2011)

Eunjung is paired with an actor, Hwanhee's cousin.

well I'm glad it isn't Kim Soo Hyun. I kinda consider him a semi-idol really =/


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

CCP is that Aegyo so bad you want to punch them if I'm not correct?

Hmm not sure about WGM but they looked at 100 couples so I hope they made the right choice, I would have preferred an odd couple, please not some overly sweet stuff, can't stand it anymore.

Damn straight Jackpot Ichi, they look gorgeous, esp liked this one:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 30, 2011)

oh Apple likes SNSD as well? daebak xD

@Ennoea...Hara is just  so  gorgeous


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 30, 2011)

Apple Star said:


> *SNSD*
> Suju
> CNBlue
> WG
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 30, 2011)

Apple Star said:


> CCP?
> 
> Hyomin is awesome, with or without Sunny! ;D
> But I think they both look cute when they're together! =p



like enno said, it's the *C*uteness that *C*alls for a *P*unch.


the term was made by soshified when they subbed invincible youth. makes me miss the sunny win


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

WGM couples that should be:

Sunny x Hyomin
Jessica x Heechul
Gyuri x Daesung
Taecyeon x A Lion


----------



## Apple Star (Mar 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> CCP is that Aegyo so bad you want to punch them if I'm not correct?



I didn't know, it's the first time I see that term! ^_^''
Thanks for clarifying it. 



IchiTenshou said:


> oh Apple likes SNSD as well? daebak xD



Yes, I love SNSD!!! =D

What's your favourite song by them? (:



IchiTenshou said:


> Thank you!



Aww you're welcome, sweetie! ;D



NudeShroom said:


> like enno said, it's the *C*uteness that *C*alls for a *P*unch.
> 
> 
> the term was made by soshified when they subbed invincible youth. makes me miss the sunny win



hahaha xD
Well, then yes...I guess I like that CCP! =p lol

Oh Sunny <3




Ennoea said:


> WGM couples that should be:
> 
> Sunny x Hyomin
> Jessica x Heechul
> ...



Totally. :3
Jessica x Heechul are hot together! 8D hehe


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> WGM couples that should be:
> Taecyeon x A Lion



I would watch this hoping the lion would rip his head off on the first episode. Definitely.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 30, 2011)

Apple Star said:


> Yes, I love SNSD!!! =D
> 
> What's your favourite song by them? (:
> 
> ...


most of the main tracks are all good...but over all ITNW is the best! ( their debut song )


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

ITNW and Genie for me, can't say Oh or Hoot were great songs, catchy and fun but not really much more.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 30, 2011)

Apple Star said:


> I didn't know, it's the first time I see that term! ^_^''
> Thanks for clarifying it.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0tqtAcYsK8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> ITNW and Genie for me, can't say Oh or Hoot were great songs, catchy and fun but not really much more.



if you watch those interview of SNSD...my point of view is almost the same as Taeyeon...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

I can't remember properly but is it the interview in which she said she wanted to cry when she heard they were gonna promote Oh?


----------



## Apple Star (Mar 30, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> most of the main tracks are all good...but over all ITNW is the best! ( their debut song )



OMG that's my favourite song from them too!!! D
It's the most beautiful SNSD song imo. <3



Ennoea said:


> ITNW and Genie for me, can't say Oh or Hoot were great songs, catchy and fun but not really much more.



Yes, you got a point there. Although Oh! gets stuck in my head everytime I listen to it! =p lol



IchiTenshou said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0tqtAcYsK8[/YOUTUBE]



Hahahaha xDD
Hilarious!! Now I know where CCP comes from, thanks for showing me! :3
Sunny's a cutie! :$



IchiTenshou said:


> if you watch those interview of SNSD...my point of view is almost the same as Taeyeon...



Which interview?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 30, 2011)

Tae stated it on some of the interviews...and on Happy Together as well...( Tae prefers RDR, I guess because she loves sexy concept xD )


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure everyone in SNSD prefers RDR style, especially Seobb.


For once if someone said they all look the same, I'd agree with them.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol at Yoona licking her lips while looking at Seobb, predator alert


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

I love this concept.


----------



## Apple Star (Mar 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lol at Yoona licking her lips while looking at Seobb, predator alert



haha xD awesome!! =p


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

Crazy Seobb, I be spamming.

She doesn't even bother hiding her lust.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 30, 2011)

pic spamm...woot


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Apple Star (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

Still not legal but she looks real purty here.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

Cara will love Sunny feeling herself up, it will go in Cara's specific erotic folder.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTRSNySM5U8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
He really doesn't find Taec amusing it seems


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 30, 2011)

Onew condition FTW~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 30, 2011)

and omo...Sunny!


----------



## Apple Star (Mar 30, 2011)

Sunny & Taeyeon:


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Apple Star (Mar 30, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> and omo...Sunny!



She's so pretty, isn't she? xD


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

Sunny is lovely and cute, her and Jessica would make a great WGM couple


----------



## Apple Star (Mar 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Sunny is lovely and cute, her and Jessica would make a great WGM couple



Totally agree!! =p

And that pic is so...wow! <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 30, 2011)

omg G.NA wat should I do when i meet her at Korean Music Festival this yr?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Mar 30, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> omg G.NA wat should I do when i meet her at Korean Music Festival this yr?



Knock her unconscious and fedex her to me duh


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

Tell her you like milk.


----------



## Alien (Mar 30, 2011)

lol Ennoea i just repped you and i already want to rep you again


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 30, 2011)

or I keep her for myself


----------



## Apple Star (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

I bet someone will get his ass beat by Boobs in LA, cmon so many guys, one person is bound to make a boob jokeXD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 30, 2011)

lewlz


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

Blonde Hyuna come back:


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 30, 2011)

I want to see blonde HyunA at KMF >.<


----------



## Alien (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 30, 2011)

got the rest of the member Hust?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 30, 2011)

g.na & hyosung <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2011)

Nope apparently it's their ID photos and Netizens only found those 2 .

Is it photoshopped or are they naturally glowing? lol


----------



## Apple Star (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 30, 2011)

yah just like that!


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2011)

> rated X ? when gyuri?s in the mood even filming cant stop it ^^


lol                   !


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

Aww


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2011)

^ They look like hobos , come at me bro


----------



## Alien (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 30, 2011)

SOKA FTW 

I want to touch too


----------



## Apple Star (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2011)

Alien said:


>



I really love her with this hair , fuck foreheads!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah Hobo's that have sex


----------



## Alien (Mar 30, 2011)

Word

No klingons allowed in mah KPOP.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah Hobo's that have sex



Like rabbits


----------



## Alien (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol, does she do that every time she's about to have dinner ?


----------



## Apple Star (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

God IU, damn you for being so cute.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2011)

Secondary effect of too much sex


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

Put anything in front of her and it's like she's never seen it before, I wonder how she reacted when she saw Khun's baby maker for the first time?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 30, 2011)

Megami sama~~~


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Apple Star (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 30, 2011)

dammit..i wonder when Boom will be back xD...he will keep his eyes on Sunny again lol


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2011)

I love Boom

RA


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 30, 2011)

I miss Sooyoung with long hair ;_;


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2011)

Boom will be back at the end of the year.

Me too RA.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQE_YPVHbtw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 31, 2011)

lol Jiyoung: good morning
Hara: good night! 
jjang~


----------



## koguryo (Mar 31, 2011)

MT this weekend with the dance club, it stands for Membership Training but it really means everyone just gets wasted and chills

Then my midterm is tomorrow cuz I got to go to the hospital on Monday, weekend of no studying, I'm so excited


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2011)

It's called a competitive music market, deal with it. Lol at them claiming it's "killing" music. Funny part is that they're claiming the show is exploiting old songs for profit, c'mon nearly all of profits in Kpop result from someone being exploited.

Oh and CNB won Mnet countdown, glad for them.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 31, 2011)

I think CNBLUE are gonna sweep the awards for a while. Most releases this week are charting lower (4min & OC) until the BB repackage is out


----------



## Hustler (Mar 31, 2011)

Finally got the galaxy

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB2ldh8D0jg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol damn, everyone posts when I lend my laptop to my brother to do his powerpoint xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 31, 2011)

lol @ Soshified's April fool joke....Mr Taxi MV featuring Justin Bieber ...lmao


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice teaser, Autotune however
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_KV6Ot6Q8M&feature=player_embedded#at=48[/YOUTUBE]
Hair is weird but I like it.


Jessica the home wrecker.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 31, 2011)

@ the bieber skin they put up

edit: and lol, why so srs omona, I lol'd though it was silly.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2011)

April Fools doesn't work anymore, I want that shit IGN pulled a couple of years back with the Zelda trailer, now that was a troll.


----------



## Kagawa (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh my these two are old and in their late 30s. Kim Won Joon is an old skool Kpop singer and the woman has been in a few dramas, I don't really know her, I wonder how the hell she got on the show?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> April Fools doesn't work anymore, I want that shit IGN pulled a couple of years back with the Zelda trailer, now that was a troll.


o              god


----------



## Hustler (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2011)

I swear post a girl's ass and Sasori's sense goes off somewhere and he comes


----------



## Sasori (Mar 31, 2011)

No        joke.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2011)

So Sas if you're in some mood for K Hip Hop try Dok2/Double K's new album, it's quite decent.


----------



## JJ (Apr 1, 2011)

Couple around my age, but still I don't think I'm going to care once YongSeo is off. 

CNBlue winning Mnet.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 1, 2011)

JJ what is this Katamari?


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 1, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Finally got the galaxy
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB2ldh8D0jg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



/fangirl squeal inserted here/


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4pwSRgjBn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 1, 2011)

elfs around the world are orgasming as their fantasies are fulfilled


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2011)

> JJ what is this Katamari?



It's an old PS2 game where you roll around a ball picking up everything in its path.



> In response, Siwon added, “To tell you the truth, Donghae and I are currently practicing every night.” Donghae instantaneously blurted, “This is nonsense,” causing everyone at the scene to chuckle.



I imagine Siwon is quite happy


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2011)

Will watch RM right now, fun time all alone;_;


TOP's hair


----------



## Sophie (Apr 1, 2011)

korean music the best :33


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2011)

American music is like soooo much betterzzz.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 1, 2011)

BANGKOK CITY I CAN'T STOP~


----------



## Sophie (Apr 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> American music is like soooo much betterzzz.



American Pop is very catchy, I enjoy both. Its just KPOP has this power that makes me love it more!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2011)

Seungri just used kung fu on them lol.

Seungri would fit in to RM very well, he's such a slippery snake. He fooled them twice.


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 1, 2011)

Daesung is looking pretty good in the pictures. Dark hair suits him way better. 
G-D pink-ish?~ Well, he can pull off pretty much anything.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POOmYNUTa3Y[/YOUTUBE]

Went back to watch this after a long time and just realized it's In-Na


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 1, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> BANGKOK CITY I CAN'T STOP~



love this song ^_^

I can't access anything that's on livejournal, even the main page lol. idkwhy.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2011)

Goguma came to an end, seen pics of Seobb crying aswell;_;


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Goguma came to an end, seen pics of Seobb crying aswell;_;



;_;

watched the raw, it made me cry ;_;

I doubt I'll be watching WGM anymore, it used to be the variety show I'd follow hardcore but with both Adam & Goguma gone, it's hard to regain back interest in it.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2011)

Man I haven't even seen the last ep, I don't want to say goodbye to them, they still have so much to do and see. Sucks it was cut short, but I hope we get to see them on shows together.



> I doubt I'll be watching WGM anymore, it used to be the variety show I'd follow hardcore but with both Adam & Goguma gone, it's hard to regain back interest in it.



I'll watch to see Eunjung, if it's all "oppa lets take pics of us doing nothing all the time" Im out.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 3, 2011)

I clicked on the goguma but closed it after like 5 secs  

Rainbow concept , very Karaish but posting the relevant ones 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 3, 2011)

I liked that they went back to the colors =o It was almost impossible to tell them apart in A.


----------



## dream (Apr 3, 2011)

They look amazing.


----------



## JJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Goguma subbed 

Stop it 5!!!!


Stop it 5!!!!


Stop it 5!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Apr 3, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> I liked that they went back to the colors =o It was almost impossible to tell them apart in A.


Lol yeh but the concept looks over used though . They're still gorgeous and even the creepy girl looks pretty fine ,


Eternal Fail said:


> They look amazing.


Hyunyoung 


JediJaina said:


> Goguma subbed
> 
> Stop it 5!!!!
> 
> ...



Ugh!!! 


Too heart wrenching for me to sit through so i'll just watch the ending


----------



## dream (Apr 3, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> Goguma subbed
> 
> Stop it 5!!!!
> 
> ...



Nudes must be happy.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2011)

Cara is dancing round a fire and sacrificing a lamb right now.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 3, 2011)

That final Goguma Ep


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 3, 2011)

ust done watching YongSeo last ep...it was touching indeed... Yong is da man! xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3N8c1t1QTDI[/YOUTUBE]

...


----------



## Alien (Apr 4, 2011)

and
_
Singer IU has swept all the music charts for the 1st quarter of 2011 and reigns as the hottest trend._


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2011)

I want "We're all grown up" Ukiss back

Lol Noda you can't enjoy 80% of Kpop unless you're somewhat shallow

4Minute slut Left Mirror MV:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fOG_wcV_oU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Not sure what I think of it yet, might grow on me tho.


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 4, 2011)

Meh wasn't that catchy , but.. 2:25 . Neally made my penis explode.

I prefer this one

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h97jt1XtnGQ&feature=rec-LGOUT-real_rev-rn-1r-43-HM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope they do the stripper floor drag (that's what Im gonna call it) live, pants will explode


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 4, 2011)

dayum


----------



## Hustler (Apr 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4Ci_1rXCqk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2011)

I should watch the new 4minute but I actually took the time to watch Heart to Heart again because of Music Mondays. xD (I can't resist them anymore, they're just too quirky)

And now other than that I'm watching Hello Babys that I haven't seen yet because I rarely visit Soshified lately to dl them.  

I forgot how fucking weird these girls can act.


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 5, 2011)

I hate to put in a plug for something in this thread but its for a really good cause so please forgive me T__T

Anyways, basically I'm participating in a fundraiser at school called the 30 hour famine. The goal is for each person to try and raise $80 but any amount of donations is fine. Basically we're trying to help end poverty or break the poverty cycle in developing countries. It's explained a lot more in depth on the site but the money goes to funding Food & Nutrition programs, Child Protection programs, Education, and Clean Water programs. 

Again, its a really good cause and its organized by World Vision so if nothing else please check out the site 
Lost In Thought.MP3 - 3.34MB


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 5, 2011)

this new MV of Rainbow costed more than other groups in DSP...damn you DSP


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 5, 2011)

and YoonA for Kor ver of Hana Kimi xD


----------



## rice (Apr 5, 2011)

anyone listens to jpop here? 

what's a good song from Perfume?


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 5, 2011)

fapping so hard rn


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 5, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> I hate to put in a plug for something in this thread but its for a really good cause so please forgive me T__T
> 
> Anyways, basically I'm participating in a fundraiser at school called the 30 hour famine. The goal is for each person to try and raise $80 but any amount of donations is fine. Basically we're trying to help end poverty or break the poverty cycle in developing countries. It's explained a lot more in depth on the site but the money goes to funding Food & Nutrition programs, Child Protection programs, Education, and Clean Water programs.
> 
> ...



Heard of this before, my friend told me about it. Sorry about it tho, can't do online donations  No card or anything and my bank account is still a trust one with my mum =/

also watching the KARA/SS501 Intimate Note now, lol Gyuri is boss in this <3 I loveeeeeee Jungmin too, I need to dl his mini asap.

unimpressed with Mirror Mirror tbh, I think Heart to Heart was better but old 4min style is better than what they put out in this album.

=o sbs shows for sg, I approve. but waiiii chinese subs

I hope SBS starts moving to an international market, it was a great move by KBS.

Oh and RM news, apparently Yoona and Sunny filmed for Running Man yesterday, there's a few pics of Yoona already.


----------



## Alien (Apr 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAjwlF9kI60[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2011)

> what's a good song from Perfume?



All of them.

They only have two albums so just download them, good stuff.



> Oh and RM news, apparently Yoona and Sunny filmed for Running Man yesterday, there's a few pics of Yoona already.



Sunny and Jaesuk, perfect comedy pairing.



> also watching the KARA/SS501 Intimate Note now, lol Gyuri is boss in this <3 I loveeeeeee Jungmin too, I need to dl his mini asap.



Gyuri was ridiculous on that. Intimate Note has to be watched by all Kpop fans, all the idol ones are great.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2011)

New Girl group Raina:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aEZJz2c-Vw&feature=player_embedded#at=50[/YOUTUBE]
So much homoeroticism and 2 of them are minors, oh my

This is so banned I can't even


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 5, 2011)

I can't even keep up with the new groups  too many for me to remember honestly.

watching the KARA/2AM Happy Together ep, lol Gyuri <3 She's amazing on talk shows like these.


----------



## Alien (Apr 5, 2011)

Are they even trying anymore ?

Damn, that was bad


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2011)

> watching the KARA/2AM Happy Together ep, lol Gyuri <3 She's amazing on talk shows like these.



She makes Kara less awkward with her silliness. 

So Raina will debut in the US aswell, there's an English ver too:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmt9oWYCpfc&feature=player_embedded#at=74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2011)

Omg Yoona and Sunny RM?

SUNNY?

Fuck yeah.  Now we just need SooHyo combination.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 5, 2011)

yup! YoonA and Sunny  ^^


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2011)

Dalmatian released a remix of their song Man opposed:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTVaGbTkqJQ[/YOUTUBE]
Like this ver much better.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2011)

...I feel like posting but I'm going through Seohyun withdrawal with the lack of Soshi stuff. 

Maybe I should just suck it up and watch the old WGM episodes I didn't watch.


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 5, 2011)

On a completely unrelated note, how do you pronounce clazziquai?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2011)

Cara atleast watch her Wedding ep, she looked really good in the dresses.


I always pronounce it the way it's spelt


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2011)

Noda is it just me or does Hae really like to lick his lips?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2011)

Wtf is this?


----------



## JJ (Apr 5, 2011)

Sometimes I wonder if the people that come up with that are on something.


----------



## Alien (Apr 5, 2011)

I see someone got promoted 

congrats JJ


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 5, 2011)

aigoo!! move up another lv already? Yong FTW xD


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats JJ.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE8AvhQwx6Y[/YOUTUBE]
Lol Owned


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats JJ :33

@Enno: that's what makes him so hot . Though where did you get thsoe gifs from? Has the show been uploaded onto youtube yet?

omg that pic with Kyu and Henry


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2011)

And suddenly, Noda wishes he were a pencil.


JediJaina said:


> Sometimes I wonder if the people that come up with that are on something.



*was going to link JYP dancing at the gayo but can't find the video *



Ennoea said:


> Congrats JJ.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE8AvhQwx6Y[/YOUTUBE]
> Lol Owned



lol these have only been getting better.  and a lot of korean agencies and stuff are starting to notice them, which is smart considering they're doing a lot to spread korean culture and one of their current valuable exports known as kpop


----------



## JJ (Apr 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Congrats JJ.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE8AvhQwx6Y[/YOUTUBE]
> Lol Owned



Thanks everyone. 

That was too funny. I bet they'll get a show one day.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2011)

lol that would be epic if they got a show. xD  I like that they're not afraid to be silly. 

Also, this RM   "Hurrdurr here are supermodels to hide behind"  chick doesn't need a mask or anything, all the guys are too busy staring at the women walking around in bikinis.


OMG 

MAKNAE FD RETURNS!

only 20 minutes through, this is a really good episode so far lol.  super funny.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 5, 2011)

*has to wait a day more due to non VIP status*

Congrats JJ!

yeah Cara, I'm also suffering a lack of Soshi. I dled Come to Play and Win Win Subs yesterday, just dl'd Happy Together even tho I've already watched it.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2011)

Well they're gonna promote Mr Taxi soon, while it's in Japan I assume a Korean comeback won't be too far off, it's been nearly 5 months since Hoot.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 6, 2011)

thats it..im getting SNSD calendar!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 6, 2011)

got my inspirit album today =D Sungjong's photocard <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 6, 2011)

aigoo nice!! and congratz ^^


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 6, 2011)

Rainbow Mini is out.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2011)

So Rainbow's mini is good but mostly because A and Mach are so awesome, To Me is okay but not a patch on their last singles. So cool was decent tho and probably the better title track candidate.

Lol at everyone bashing BB because of KBS. Im sorry but industry reps should stop cock blocking JYJ before spouting their shit about others being unprofessional.


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 6, 2011)

Running man soon


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 6, 2011)

oh god enno

i nearly choked after clicking that link


----------



## Alien (Apr 6, 2011)

what the hell


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2011)

It's funny because it could easily be very true


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh yes pek            .


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 7, 2011)

So apparently I should be the tenth member of SNSD 
Honestly I'm pretty sure it's just cuz for that friends question I answered the 9 member one 

edit: omg I love my avatar pek


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 7, 2011)

cant wait for 2 more weeks...RM Yoona and Sunny <3


----------



## Hustler (Apr 7, 2011)

Ichi just went from a hardcore Kamilia to a hardcore sone 

BB  , stupid liar tomorrow .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 7, 2011)

SOKA Forever!


----------



## Hustler (Apr 7, 2011)

No such thing

Also Rainbow mini wasn't too bad , they'd be successful if they were in a different company IMO . Waiting for the MV ..


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 7, 2011)

Looking forward to the MV!


----------



## rice (Apr 7, 2011)

Can't Nobody English  there are some new bits 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQEabAesufg&feature=player_embedded#at=56[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2011)

Rainbow's mini was good, DSP make good albums. However they can't promote for shit so they'll fail.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIj1XENqJaw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AWRX5jn5kM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmDL6xd19mw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 7, 2011)

eff DSP in promotion!


----------



## koguryo (Apr 7, 2011)

Well it looks like our club is gonna for the school soon, I'm excited.  I think we're supposed to do it once the Korean kids are done with their midterms.  My guess is that we're just gonna cover some Korean dances cuz I'm not sure the seniors have enough time to get some choreography ready in time cuz they have to study too.  If I perform, wait for a video


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2011)

We'll be waiting Kog.

Daesung's Solo is damn good and it just fits Daesung perfectly. Sounds like something Nell would produce. Stupid Liar is something that maybe suit 2NE1 more, still good though and Love Song is a nice enough song for a repackage+special ed track.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 7, 2011)

good luck kog.

I hate BB's engrish tho, it's really awk on the song. I like the sound more than Tonight but I think the vocals are very messy? it's clear on Stupid Liar I feel.

and line distribution is shit tho.

(ngl, first thing I did was skip those two and press play for Daesung's solo which was worth it because that was the best song)


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2011)

Idk the pitch seems higher or something so their vocals aren't that distinctive and the high pitch autotune on the chorus is Chipmunkish. And yeah the distribution seems bad, tho better than Tonight. Still I like them.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 7, 2011)

I think GD should at least let the chorus go to the vocalists when there's so much rap already because the vocalists barely get any lines if he takes the chorus. plus choreos end up being the members circling GD.

idk I haven't been feeling BB's comeback. They sounded better last time, I saw a comment on how they sound like soloists in a group instead of a cohesive group (or something along this line) and I kinda have to agree cause there's something missing now compared to before.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 7, 2011)

Daesung solo is amazing . Right now i'm liking Love song more than Stupid liar . Pretty good for something they came up within a short time .


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 7, 2011)

Hell yeah Kog

for some reason on demand has SNSD's beautiful girls mv up >_>


----------



## Hustler (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 7, 2011)

Cara: Not true on Seobb's side


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 7, 2011)

YONGHWA SHES YOUR EX FOR A REASON


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2011)

Seobb and Yong sitting in a tree....



> They sounded better last time, I saw a comment on how they sound like soloists in a group instead of a cohesive group (or something along this line) and I kinda have to agree cause there's something missing now compared to before.



It's because the music right now is directed too much at one member at a time, the Chorus atleast should be them sang together rather than just GD or Taeyang. BB still works as a group which was shown by Hear my Voice not so long ago, they just need to iron out the kinks.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 7, 2011)

Soshi's donating everything from Mr. Taxi to Japan, following Kara's JCL.

smh @ antis trying to make this out as a decision to 'look good' by Soshi/Kara.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2011)

Forget it, when the oppas do it they're perfect angels, when girls do it it's because they're attention seeking bitches. Double standards, music is full of it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 7, 2011)

woot Yong haha xD sweet!!1


and SNSD cal getoo


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyone need a SNSD wallie?


----------



## Adachi (Apr 7, 2011)

"Love Song", not so good.

"Stupid Liar", fucking awesome.

"Baby Don't Cry", didn't even finish it lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2011)

Stupid Liar is pretty good, though sometimes it's like GD's saying "Stooopid Liar".

How you been Adachi?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 7, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> Anyone need a SNSD wallie?



Fuckin ManYul

I only wish I was that fly

edit: 

I like how they remember Hyorin.  

However, it bothers me how 2pm isn't in the worst of the worst at number one.   The only way I can imagine AS getting number 2 is if they were using negative points to scale this.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 7, 2011)

hm... It's pretty accurate but I think they rated KARA too harshly. They have 4 decent singers but it's one of the few groups out there that don't have a powerful vocal in the group.

AS relies too much on Kahi/Raina. 2pm should be on, but Co-Ed should thank themselves they didn't include rookies.

I think BB is a bit overrated because their lives for Tonight honestly weren't as good as before (Taeyang is off a lot) but yay at BEG being recognized.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 7, 2011)

sm wai you doing this to 5 beautiful girls.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 7, 2011)

dont like the new concept of f(x) but who knows..lets see Vic later xD

as for RDR..this JP MV looks cool


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 7, 2011)

F(x) concept for the calendar is way better xD


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 7, 2011)

Asianlyu?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2011)

BB are good but hardly no 2. BEG>>>the rest as groups. 

I'll let Kara slide since they are quite weak even though as group they improve with each single which isn't something I can say for most. And AS might have 2 main singers but Jungah and Lizzy are pretty adequate. Same with T-ara, Sooyeon has one of the best voices in Kpop, Eunjung, Hyomin are decent singers too, none of T-ara are that bad. As a group 2PM are atrocious singers, Chansung is horror, his rapping isn't much better.

No Nine Muses, Co-ED, Ukiss etc it seems.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 7, 2011)

Enno, I think they didn't include the less famous ones.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2011)

Which really gives them less credibility when claiming the "worst" in Kpop and not just the worst famous ones. Where's SS501?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Where's SS501?



Deja Vu?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2011)

Ichi lets attack for them claiming Hara must sing, she's there to look good, not for singing


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 7, 2011)

ikr! hell freaking yeah!

that ranking is biased, i bet because Hara got the least line O.o

--
but must agree on Tae's vocal ^^


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2011)

Choosing between Hyorin and Tae is hard. Surprised they didn't add everyone's favourite Ho IU.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 8, 2011)

Hyorin vocal is stunning as well! and IU...of course awesome


----------



## Hustler (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeh the concept for F(x) looks shit house , smh!!

The list kinda shit but BB is pretty high on the list based on versatality and balance IMO , they have the 2 best rappers , 2 good vocalists and I don't know where to place Ri lol , the best chorus voice? . They are pretty much the male version of BEG so if they deserve it so does BB?

My poor Kara  lol . Also what I don't get is why they never include the likes of Se7en and Gummy .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 8, 2011)

@Hust


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Apr 8, 2011)

Very well done CNb



IchiTenshou said:


> @Hust





But seriously what horrible concept photos , SME showing their cheapness again?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 8, 2011)

SME..did they just run out of concept to use? lol...

--- anyone likes the new group Rania? sexy?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 8, 2011)

> Their interview transitioned onto the topic of their ideal women, to which Jonghyun replied, “Someone who’s fun to be with.” Jungshin added, “I’d like an older woman that has a higher mental age,” while Yonghwa stated, “A girl with clear eyes and long, straight hair.”



oh yong you can just say seohyun instead of beating around the bush all the time~


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 8, 2011)

Running man was good but.. the singing part is really long. After 2 songs it gets really boring, even the members run out of ideas


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 8, 2011)

yeah ia on that, they need to do different games instead of singing. 1 chance has been getting good (aside from the lame dance one with Homin).

hide & seek is still the best segment of the show tho.

spoiler for yoona/sunny ep


*Spoiler*: __ 



apparently for that ep, sunny/yoona go around finding the members instead so it's changed now.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 8, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> SME..did they just run out of concept to use? lol...
> 
> --- anyone likes the new group Rania? sexy?


I like them, but I bet those people who like to censorship don't though. 

but they can sing tho, really good. 
[YOUTUBE]TXVA5gN12y4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2011)

SM have suppousedly spent alot on Fx's comeback so it could be good, the concept seems abit lame I guess.

Congrats to CNB, and unlike DBSK their songs have been hits too. Just got myself a limited ed of their album.

Raina and 4Minute are fighting out the sexy right now:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wJ7OF3cyTQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTsy6LmKL-A&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Though the homoeroticism from Raina is probably helping them win


----------



## Sasori (Apr 8, 2011)

Summer is back I need some music to go with this sun.

Someone hook me up with the latest hip hop albums.

Friend of mine linked me to Vasco's album. Sounds promising so far.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKvrmnlK0uA[/YOUTUBE]



Listening to BB's album right now... I guess I am enjoying it


----------



## Hustler (Apr 8, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> oh yong you can just say seohyun instead of beating around the bush all the time~



abkjssbs!!! 

Everyone here is a Yongseo and a Caraseo shipper lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 8, 2011)

Sasori you can try Mighty Mouth's Tok Tok but I'm not really sure if you like it.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2011)

Well there's these:

Double K/Dok 2 album:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sl6WNw2qUyE[/YOUTUBE]

PinoDyne:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ir1f1AJfdo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Jaylogic (perfect summer album Sas):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQQuyTi3U2g[/YOUTUBE]

Crucial Star:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2Ux9hfbvhI[/YOUTUBE]

Damn Girls Day have a hit on their hands, it's just reached top 3 on Melon. Tonight is doing better than Love Song on Real time aswell, seems like the new songs aren't doing that well.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 8, 2011)

WHY

DOUBLE K IS ACTUALLY COOL

DOK IS NOT

Either way I look forward to their album 

Oh wait my friend just sent me it lulz, I'll listen to it in a bit.

About the other tracks:

PinoDyne and Jaylogic are crazy chill, quite good for a summer afternoon. Jaylogic is a bit too pop for me tho, which is a shame cos I really like his name lol

(And I thought it said PinoyDyne lol wut )

I'm feeling the last track tho. Crucial Star, still a chill track but the tune flows a bit nicer with a better beat to it. Also, the track gets an unfair advantage due to Quiett and Kebee on the track. Is it worth getting dloading his album?


----------



## Sasori (Apr 8, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Sasori you can try Mighty Mouth's Tok Tok but I'm not really sure if you like it.


Not bad. It's quite a catchy beat.

Tok Tok = Talk Talk ?


And I only just realised Supreme Team and Untouchables have new albums out since I've last downloaded anything which seems to be years ago - I am so far behind in the game man =/

I'll listen to these soon.


And guys I'm eagerly waiting on Korean Dubstep


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2011)

I liked all four albums, Crucial Star is pretty good.

Untouchable and Verbal Jint have new minis out, honestly both were way too pop, not too bad but nothing like the usual stuff (esp VJ).

My favourite has to be this girl tho:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dk_QY3jLG34&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 8, 2011)

Gamst said:


> Running man was good but.. the singing part is really long. After 2 songs it gets really boring, even the members run out of ideas



yeah, but i'm glad it wasn't filler like the last one



Rain's Angel said:


> yeah ia on that, they need to do different games instead of singing. 1 chance has been getting good (aside from the lame dance one with Homin).
> 
> hide & seek is still the best segment of the show tho.
> 
> ...



I really liked this weeks (for our dl's), I like that the staff are finally getting back on track with being creative.  

I don't mind the search at the beginning, but I hope at one point they do some super episode where they get a huge team to go against.  Like, the entire RM team against 8 members of suju or something in a giant game of freeze tag.

running doesn't have to be constant hide and go seek, but it's sorta lame when they go back to more typical reality games.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2011)

Okay who wears shades in an indoor swimming pool/resort?

Why are all these girls sparkly? Suk Jin is such a pervXD


----------



## koguryo (Apr 8, 2011)

I haven't gotten the chance to watch 'Mirror Mirror' yet


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2011)

Here you go Kog:

PhominuteSlut- Mirrorx2:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fOG_wcV_oU[/YOUTUBE]
Song's grown on me but idk the chorus is weird.

Hyunah tho


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 8, 2011)

koguryo said:


> I haven't gotten the chance to watch 'Mirror Mirror' yet



need DDL for HD MV?


----------



## koguryo (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm good with just youtube but I guess u can send a link my way


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2011)

Sparta Kook falling on his assXD

Why oh why is Gwangsoo deep throating a bread stick?


----------



## Alien (Apr 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LcS_orwRX0&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh lord the fanboys


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 9, 2011)

so i started watching that so i could spaz to HEY MICKEY but I couldn't even hear it. 

and  gwangsoo knows that deepthroating a breadstick will secure him some definite time.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 9, 2011)

I've like what I heard from Untouchable =o I only have the songs where the Secret members feature on them tho =X Should check out more.



it isn't as bad as the other two phew


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6FrSw1f2qs[/YOUTUBE]

lol @ the comments saying hyun is rapping again 

but it does seriously sound like adljf;asfblas;BBBBB:'fajshlfbBBBBBBBTHHHH to me cause she's talking so fast


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2011)

I love how unpredictable Seobb can be, who knew she had it in her.

Krystal's wasn't bad, Sulli's is just alittle too 70's housewife for me.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 9, 2011)

Just found this on Tumblr and god damn I never noticed , very cheeky!

Soom



Sorry Sorry



Lucifer



Lies



Keep your head down


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeap, they've always done that during Shy Boy so I keep watching every perf to see what they would do X_X.

They did Shock/Mystery once, Teen Top's Supa Luv and there was a joint stage with Infinite (Zinger said they wanted to do the scorpion dance but lacked the time to practice it).


----------



## JJ (Apr 9, 2011)

CN Blue again!  



> Their interview transitioned onto the topic of their ideal women, to which Jonghyun replied, ?Someone who?s fun to be with.? Jungshin added, ?I?d like an older woman that has a higher mental age,? while Yonghwa stated, ?A girl with clear eyes and long, straight hair.?



I think I wouldn't mind any of them.  



> oh yong you can just say seohyun instead of beating around the bush all the time~






*Spoiler*: _sis' fiance option on CNBlue/FT Island_ 



I had my sis' fiance listen to both CN Blue and FT Island. He's a guitarist and has musicians in his family so he's a bit picky. He said FT Island is ok, but the other band members need to quit singing/rapping. Hongki needs to be a lead singer without one of the other guys stepping in (or round about what he said). Still, he just thought FT Island was underwhelming. He said that CNBlue was going to get even better. He liked both singers for CN Blue and thought the band meshed well.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i63SW8n9iI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 9, 2011)

and so i spam SEXICA!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## koguryo (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Sasori (Apr 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I liked all four albums, Crucial Star is pretty good.
> 
> Untouchable and Verbal Jint have new minis out, honestly both were way too pop, not too bad but nothing like the usual stuff (esp VJ).


I'll go look for them. Tho tbh from what I've heard from my friends untouchable has been shit except their first album. Shame cos I was hyping them when they brang out their first album.

Can't believe VJ is doing more pop tunes  

I've still got his album The Good Die Young on my playlist and it's one of my favourite hip hop albums even up to now.



> My favourite has to be this girl tho:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dk_QY3jLG34&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Not feeling this at all.

Quite cringe worthy for me cos it reminds me of Alisha Dixon in her Mystique days 

Actually the verses sound ok, just hating that voice in the chorus.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 9, 2011)

Flow 2 Flow is a sick album. Listening and loving it now.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 9, 2011)

Holy shit, the girl I thought was hot when I first saw the dance club perform last year is the same one that I talked to when I asked about the auditions, and she's the same one that I talked to a lot with at the big dinner party thing.  She was in the middle during SNSD's ITNW

She commutes to Seoul like I do, on the same subway line.  Must find out if she has boyfriend then everything will...


----------



## Sasori (Apr 9, 2011)

Good luck dude :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2011)

> Tho tbh from what I've heard from my friends untouchable has been shit except their first album.



It's okay, I barely remember it tbh.



> Can't believe VJ is doing more pop tunes



One of the songs off his new mini:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQmb33_lf9Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



> Quite cringe worthy for me cos it reminds me of Alisha Dixon in her Mystique days



Alisha Dixon is just god awful

You might like this girl more:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0XBmCXg0LY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
I absolutely love her.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 9, 2011)

Exactly, which is why I was cringing.

And dude, that's the Go Easy album you PM'd me.

Hence I already have and heard it xD

Thought u meant a _new_ once since that lol


I got the windows open and I'm blazing Flow 2 Flow and Guerilla Muzik back to back.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 9, 2011)

Also......Korean Dubstep no joke fam soon come


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2011)

That's his last one, lol I was checking my ears when I first heard it.

There is actual korean Dubstep but I can't find it, atleast these guys are called Korea
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6SvMBZkS8Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 9, 2011)

Is it just me or are 4minute really good live? 

I never thought about it before but I've never really heard a "weak" performance from them.

and Enno I see you're finally expressing your true feelings.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2011)

> Is it just me or are 4minute really good live?



I was surprised too. Normally their performances just lack something but now the girls are really working it. Jiyoon was damn good.



> I had my sis' fiance listen to both CN Blue and FT Island. He's a guitarist and has musicians in his family so he's a bit picky. He said FT Island is ok, but the other band members need to quit singing/rapping. Hongki needs to be a lead singer without one of the other guys stepping in (or round about what he said). Still, he just thought FT Island was underwhelming. He said that CNBlue was going to get even better. He liked both singers for CN Blue and thought the band meshed well.



So im gonna get abit douchey right now with an analysis too

CNBlue vocally mesh really well, infact it's one of their strong points right now but as a group they have a long way to go. Yonghwa's technical skills are still really weak, yes he can play but most of it is quite basic. Jonghyun is much better but he lacks the creative spark that Yonghwa has. 

FNC need to stop intruding and let these guys experiment a little. I liked Intuition but the arrangement was too similar to Love and Loner. The pace, the chords, all really familiar. For their next stuff they should add more instruments, the instrumentals right now are average. Imagine was a step in the right direction but Love Girl was just Love Revolution part 2. Add some keyboard, triangle or even a xylophone aswell, it's what differentiates Indie Pop/pop rock from generic pop music.

As for FTsland they have about 5 too many members, esp since you can't play live on Music shows so it's basically Hongki singing and the rest standing around filing their nails. So many members, give one of them a tambourine or something.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2011)

SNSD, RDR HD:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0hPF1YDsmo&feature=player_embedded#at=120[/YOUTUBE]
Why oh why have they all dyed their hair brown? Doesn't suit them. Still sounds alittle korean and they look tired as hell but I loved it.

Taeng looks gorgeous.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I was surprised too. Normally their performances just lack something but now the girls are really working it. Jiyoon was damn good.



Last year I really started liking them (along with everyone else) when I heard I My Me Mine, that hit well but they barely promoted their good song just like every other group, of course. 

I even went to MRs even though I despise them, Jiyoon typically sounds the best.  Even when looking through those, the only weak one was SoHyun but she didn't sound _bad_.

Even so what sort of fascinates me about them is that they're at the lower end of the female vocal range, in which most female idol groups aren't.



> CNBlue vocally mesh really well, infact it's one of their strong points right now but as a group they have a long way to go. Yonghwa's technical skills are still really weak, yes he can play but most of it is quite basic. Jonghyun is much better but he lacks *the creative spark that Yonghwa has. *



REPEAT ENGLISH WORD THREE TIMES
DA RI DU IN ALTERNATING ORDER
INDIE FEEL

WE HAVE OURSELVES A SONG!



naw, i love CNBLUE.


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree with Enno, before this comeback 4minute have usually been lacking vocally during lives. They were never bad, but nothing really stand out and personally I always thought they sounded a little flat but I'm not an expert so I guess I can't really judge too much 

lol Nudey I wish I could rep you, you've figured out FNC's formula


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2011)

> REPEAT ENGLISH WORD THREE TIMES
> DA RI DU IN ALTERNATING ORDER
> INDIE FEEL
> 
> WE HAVE OURSELVES A SONG!



To be fair to CNBlue that stuff is forced by the inhouse composer of FNC, the songs they compose don't really have that stuff. But yes the formula is perfect

I love how trashy 4minute are, and not in a bad way. Most girl groups try sexy and fail hard, these girls pull it off alot better.


----------



## Alien (Apr 9, 2011)

I can't stop watching that hey mickey vid (with volume down lol)

IU's breasts are so perky........


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah I know that he probably doesn't get to play half the stuff he writes.

edit: and suddenly Alien's obsession gets slightly creepy.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2011)

> I always thought they sounded a little flat but I'm not an expert so I guess I can't really judge too much



Hey Randy Jackson got away with just saying "that's pitchy Dawg" as a judgement for 10 years on AI. Them sounding flat is about right.



> IU's breasts are so perky........



FBI's tasers are quite perky too


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Hey Randy Jackson got away with just saying "that's pitchy Dawg" as a judgement for 10 years on AI. Them sounding flat is about right.



OMG dying


----------



## Alien (Apr 9, 2011)

AlienKoreanMaleLevel :sweat

*Dream Concert 2011*

Venue: Seoul World Cup Stadium
Date: Sat, May 28th, 2011
Time: 6:30pm
Performers: TVXQ, Super Junior, SNSD, SHINee, Big Bang, 2NE1, Beast, 2AM, IU, Jay Park, G.NA, F(x), MBLAQ, 4Minute, After School, Secret, CN Blue, U-Kiss, T-ara.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Apr 9, 2011)

Our club needs to do Mirror Mirror, I can be one of those guys with those weirdass light things

But what I really wanna do is I Need a Girl or Wedding Dress


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 9, 2011)

omg I always feel so bad for the backup dancers in Mirror Mirror. Even though their faces are covered, I'd be so embarassed if I were them.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2011)

> omg I always feel so bad for the backup dancers in Mirror Mirror. Even though their faces are covered, I'd be so embarassed if I were them.



Lol why is it embarrassing? They are a bit useless I guess.


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 9, 2011)

idk to me they just look a little ridiculous but w/e.

So I finally checked out Rania. I have to say, some things just transcend sexuality and that video/song is one of them 
who's the girl that actually says Dr. Feel Good, whenever she starts singing those three words my first reaction is "omg that's hot".


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2011)

Idk their names but I agree, they're really confident and sexy. Love their performance.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Jiyoon was damn good.



This this this!!!  , even though her part reminds me of "I DA KNAAAAA!" in heart to heart


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 10, 2011)

Jiyoon and Gayoon are great. 4minute have stepped up their live but I'm still not really say, a big fan or anything.



wow the amount of f(x) haters on omona is just...


----------



## Hustler (Apr 10, 2011)

Gah! what's up with the colour? don't tell me it's gona be another retro concept 

Vic looks great , esp the hair


----------



## Alien (Apr 10, 2011)

they're............real


----------



## Alien (Apr 10, 2011)

or are they

implants below the muscles perhaps


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 10, 2011)

yay tumblr <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 10, 2011)

Jessica!!!!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 10, 2011)

lol YoonA said "What is Running Man about? I think I'm gonna die...waiting for the airing date."


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 10, 2011)

YoonA jjang!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 10, 2011)

and im like rewatching RM with TVXQ, one of the best eps ever! ahah


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 10, 2011)

dat hair exTaengsion.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 10, 2011)

Alien said:


> they're............real


o           god


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 10, 2011)

only 1 part's subbed so far if anyone wants to watch.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You might like this girl more:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0XBmCXg0LY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> I absolutely love her.


omg

must have

Wait, her name sounds really familiar. I'm pretty sure someone here has posted her songs before.

Can you hook me up with her albums?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2011)

Sent Sas.



> Eunjung's List of Things to do with Husband:
> 1. Like a pro, take photos of each other and hang them up



Lol it's natural in the end. As long as it not like someone else where they took pics of the first toilet break in their marriage.

And Hyori is 100% natural


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2011)

In b4 Cara uses her photoshop skills and the subs read like a brown sugar involving porno

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ-B1bF1J9Q&feature=player_embedded#at=24[/YOUTUBE]
It's like old skool BB, and I prefer this dance to Love Song, I want mv

WGM:

Host 1: "Why is he meeting her (Eunjung) in such a gloomy place?"
Host 2: "Maybe he likes Gloomy Places?"
Host 1 spazzing: "So hot"

Women


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 10, 2011)

time for me to watch the new couple for WGM ^^


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 10, 2011)

Epik High anyone?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 10, 2011)

of course the old Epick High ^^!!

nice Tiff set!


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 10, 2011)

I hope they stop their hiatus soon  
and thanks!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf1TYzUOjfk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Apr 10, 2011)

I miss Epik High too =/

You can keep updated on them at MapTheSoul.com


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2011)

I wonder where Tablo is right now? I hope he hasn't quit or anything..


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 10, 2011)

i hope not.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 10, 2011)

He's probably busy having sex with Tukutz wife.

That's how much of a true bro he is.


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 10, 2011)

Wait, Tukutz is coming back from the army this year right? Or is it next year?


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 10, 2011)

i think next year.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2011)

Early Next Year, same with Mithra. Their next record will be seriously emo.


Why hello there Minnie.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Sasori (Apr 10, 2011)

That actually has me interested.

Though success rate will be extremely low.


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ-B1bF1J9Q&feature=player_embedded#at=24[/YOUTUBE]
> It's like old skool BB, and I prefer this dance to Love Song, I want mv



pek  Words cannot describe how wonderful this is           .


----------



## JJ (Apr 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> In b4 Cara uses her photoshop skills and the subs read like a brown sugar involving porno
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ-B1bF1J9Q&feature=player_embedded#at=24[/YOUTUBE]
> It's like old skool BB, and I prefer this dance to Love Song, I want mv



I think this makes me understand why BB is so popular. 



Sanshouo said:


> I hope they stop their hiatus soon
> and thanks!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf1TYzUOjfk[/YOUTUBE]




This is good too.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 11, 2011)

BB performances are getting better and better , they just needed time to gel .

Damn they should promote Daesung solo aswell


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 11, 2011)

Sasori said:


> That actually has me interested.
> 
> Though success rate will be extremely low.




I agree. I personally don't find the Black Eyed Peas to be anything special, but I know on a worldwide scale they are. I feel like he's someone who could give 2NE1 the best chance possible, even if it's slim.


----------



## Miracle Sun (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey, so I'm very new to K-pop, but have been wanting to get into it.  There's a lot to go through in this thread, and it's pretty daunting.  

Any recommendations (and help on how to get a hold of these recommendations)?  My preference is for female vocalists and stuff that's on the poppier side, but I'm open to pretty much anything that you all would recommend. 

Or should I just sift through this thread?  

Thanks!


----------



## Hustler (Apr 11, 2011)

My 2c would be to start with Snsd , Kara , 2ne1 since everyone likes em

Ohyeh also on the first page there's like a newbie guide set up by Cara/Nudeshroom anyway , it should help you tons


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 11, 2011)

Solo female vocalists on the poppier side might be Hyori or G.na. I'm not sure whether it's on this particular thread but I know part 1 of this thread actually has a whole guide on the front page which would be pretty helpful.


----------



## Miracle Sun (Apr 11, 2011)

Haha, "Hoot" by SNSD is the only k-pop song I can actually name that I've heard, and I like that song lots.  

Anyway, thanks, I'll check out the first page and come back if I have more questions.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 11, 2011)

Ah yes if you're after solo female songs then give these a shot 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PfHhFbd84A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5vQNAB_9p4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64VZUNTmGQM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRjT5_YjdW0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntkLP26htZA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeqdYqsrsA0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Miracle Sun (Apr 11, 2011)

Oooo.  I dig so far, thanks.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 11, 2011)

oh some one new? awesome

--

@Hust!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 11, 2011)

ya the song is good! I want MV xD


----------



## koguryo (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 11, 2011)

woot Jessica <3/// and lol at Yoona


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Apr 11, 2011)

I think two of my seniors were on "Hot Brothers" one time when Gigwang was doing a student life thing, I guess it kinda makes sense cuz our club name is Shock


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 11, 2011)

meh. I wish they got him back when they were doing Hide & Seek instead of now cause Find the Guest will be reaaally boring if the guest doesn't have a variety personality or doesn't make things interesting enough.

whereas Hide & Seek is more about the members than the guest <3


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 11, 2011)

2PM come off as too desperate on variety shows, really annoying aswell. Taec will prob just take off his shirt, unfortunately Sparta Kook will be there so he'll look more retarded than usual.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 11, 2011)

doesn't really look like the guitar yong gave her tho =/


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 11, 2011)

Miracle Sun said:


> Hey, so I'm very new to K-pop, but have been wanting to get into it.  There's a lot to go through in this thread, and it's pretty daunting.
> 
> Any recommendations (and help on how to get a hold of these recommendations)?  My preference is for female vocalists and stuff that's on the poppier side, but I'm open to pretty much anything that you all would recommend.
> 
> ...



Hey, i'm quite new to kpop as well- my recommendations would be stuff the other people said - 2NE1, Girls' Generation (SNSD), Kara, as well as Brown Eyed Girls, After School, and 4minute.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 11, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> doesn't really look like the guitar yong gave her tho =/



Lol wasn't that like fluro pink?

Hope Spartakook drops him on his ass


----------



## Sasori (Apr 11, 2011)

Caelus said:


> I agree. I personally don't find the Black Eyed Peas to be anything special, but I know on a worldwide scale they are. I feel like he's someone who could give 2NE1 the best chance possible, even if it's slim.


Agreed, but if anyone BEP have the same vibe/style as 2NE1. 

But that's not the problem though. The problem is that the international (especially American) audiences will not be welcoming to an asian based group. Their accents alone will make them sort of gimmicky or just a joke.



Hustler said:


> Ah yes if you're after solo female songs then give these a shot
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This post could easily have been a reply to:

"Give me something to fap to"

:ho


----------



## Sasori (Apr 11, 2011)

Yo Enno that Rimi album is so fucking sick man.

Loving it so much.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 11, 2011)

Seems like the same Guitar because it's pink, the lighting makes it look lighter I guess.

2NE1 will have it hard in the US but idk World Wide they'll do better. They need to work on their lyrics tho, no faux gangster stuff, 4 Korean girls saying that stuff sounds stupid. And yeah Rimi is great.


----------



## JJ (Apr 11, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> doesn't really look like the guitar yong gave her tho =/





Ennoea said:


> Seems like the same Guitar because it's pink, the lighting makes it look lighter I guess.



One of the comments is that she may have not wanted to raise a fuss if she showed the pink one. The one shown isn't even the mini she was using. Might have had another one. Still, it looks like she's going to keep working on her skills. 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 11, 2011)

So 4minute get criticised for Mirrorx2 but when Miss A are spreading their legs on stage noone cares. Such crap from the netizens.


----------



## Alien (Apr 11, 2011)

Netizens acting retarded, how could this be


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 11, 2011)

I wanna see Kook destroy his ass. 

However they're probably going to use the same format as YooSun because Taec is too tall to fit into a crowd of people.  



Rain's Angel said:


> doesn't really look like the guitar yong gave her tho =/



She looks gorgeous in that pic. ;___;

And it's definitely not the guitar, that thing was bright as fuck.


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmm~ B1A4's revealed members are looking good. I hope they'll come up with catchy songs once they've made their debut.


----------



## Alien (Apr 11, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> I wanna see Kook destroy his ass.



oh my


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 11, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Hmm~ B1A4's revealed members are looking good. I hope they'll come up with catchy songs once they've made their debut.



Their leader looks really cute  Could become a potential stan...


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 11, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> Their leader looks really cute  Could become a potential stan...



Cute indeed~
The boy with the blue hoodie is the best out of the two that have been revealed so far. 
Hoping their music will turn to be just as good.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2011)

Every now and then I like to look back at CSJH and take a look at one of their 360 transformations from 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSuOWnXVKE8[/YOUTUBE]

So sweet and innocent....to

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHO-Ala5GIc[/YOUTUBE]

I love both songs, but damn, what a difference. I miss them so much, glad they are coming back together soon.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 12, 2011)

SEX SELLS

Pretty sure it's written in Sun Tzu's art of war.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vwNcNOTVzY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2011)

Wooyoung needs to stop namedropping IU all the time.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY-MuQ5jGbQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Looking white girls


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xi-OaGuy8OA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2011)

BUT NOT KOREA

NOT KOREA


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2011)

I swear her mother sounds awesome

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpqjErGfJ9c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Apparently she's bisexual and her mom used to egg her on to come out already


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh, Daddy's poor friend. 

She is super funny, I remember she had some show on Vh1 a few years back that I saw one or two episodes of.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2011)

"So moral of story is if you're gay friend says to you I love you, don't Puunnch, say Thank You"

Came across this, pretty good:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRgtLyN7Hdg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Surprised by how good this is, I had the misfortune of seeing some 2PM concert where they were butchering music.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 12, 2011)

^ You should watch their cover of AS' Bang! Love AS but 2AM owned them flat tbh


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2011)

the hair is amazing in that.  whoever did the concept for that shoot needs to be kept around *_*


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 12, 2011)

waiting for scans


----------



## Alien (Apr 12, 2011)

lol

_Seulong revealed an episode where he was caught in a sticky situation between IU and her mother.

On the April 11th broadcast of ?Night After Night,? 2PM?s Taecyeon and Wooyoung appeared along with 2AM?s Seulong, revealing behind-the-scenes stories from their lives as ?Actor-dols?.

Prior to Seulong?s confession, Wooyoung had revealed how he ?got played by IU? into paying for a $600 ribeye meal.

Meanwhile, Seulong also revealed an incident with IU involving a dinner. Seulong stated ?IU?s mother treated me to ribeye. Back when we were both promoting ?Nagging,? I had promised to attend a festival at IU?s school.?

So after the performance, the two met with IU?s mother for the ribeye dinner. Seulong revealed ?Then, IU and her mother were fighting over the issue of her not pursuing a college education. Because I was caught in the middle of this, I was so worried that I couldn?t tell whether the ribeye was going into my mouth or up my nose.?

To this, Seulong further revealed ?On one hand, IU was asking me to help convince her mother, while her mother was asking me to talk some sense into IU.?

Recently, IU had made the decision to forego attending college in an effort to focus on her career._


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2011)

JYP sure did work hard to train them to drop names. 

edit: at the mention of Seulong, went back and watched the Telephone and Bang! performances. 

These guys are awesome.

Except for Jinwoon.  He will never be at the same tier as the other three.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2011)

Jinwoon was kinda bad, Jokwon was probably the only one really pulling it off. Seulong and Changmin while vocally good but were alittle half assing itXD



*Holds back Cara*
"No Cara stop, put down the gun. Shooting up a Korean bbq resturant because of Yonghwa's love of a Lesbian android isn't worth it in the long run"


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2011)

YONGHWA IS LUCKY I DON'T KNOW WHERE THAT RESTAURANT IS


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2011)

I imagined you rolling your eyes at the vid


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 12, 2011)

omg someone on omona posted a pic of all the B1A4 members and they're all gorgeous 

Usually in every group there's at least one member you're kinda 'eh' about, but damn I can't find an unattractive one among them. *please please please be talented so I can go crazy and stan you.... or at least have a good song*


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I imagined you rolling your eyes at the vid



I was suddenly possessed by Sue Sylvester, and I had the urge to say, "hey, you can have her!" and let him fall even more in love with her.  Then one cold, dark night, I steal away into his house, take her away, and 

Punch

him

in

the

face.




























but srsly wgm is over, can't all this be over?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2011)

> Usually in every group there's at least one member you're kinda 'eh' about, but damn I can't find an unattractive one among them. *please please please be talented so I can go crazy and stan you.... or at least have a good song*



I'll refrain from asking who you think the meh ones in Shinee, BB, Suju, 2PM and Infinite are, could start a Noda hate campaign after you call Taemin a stick thin future wife beater

Im kinda interested in Block B, don't know much about these guys but I hope it's not another Ulzzang group.



> but srsly wgm is over, can't all this be over?



Never, the shirt Seobb had on in a random photo is the same colour she wore when Yonghwa met her for one time. If that's not true forever meant to be love then I don't know what is


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Never, the shirt Seobb had on in a random photo is the same colour she wore when Yonghwa met her for one time. If that's not true forever meant to be love then I don't know what is



*kills self*


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXhs1TSV_aQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Wtf is this a teaser or a tampon Laundry Detergent ad?

No SNSD till September, sort of glad that they'll get some rest but it's too long, I want my Kpop biases back nao


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2011)

it did have that whole "hey we're happy because we have efficient feminine products" feel


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 12, 2011)

oh Yong 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4FSih9apX0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2011)

Ichi run, I'll distract Cara with a Seobb pic:

Oh look Cara seohyun looking pretty:



Run ICHI!!


I wonder what she's thinking here? Stupid hamburger probably.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 12, 2011)

lol its over xD.. *shunpo


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Ichi run, I'll distract Cara with a Seobb pic:
> 
> Oh look Cara seohyun looking pretty:
> 
> ...



Magnificent @__@


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 12, 2011)

*sonido back xD


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2011)

How big is that? When you can clearly see someone's little toe, it's too big


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2011)

a pic of seohyun is NEVER too big

Yeah, because someone like me will appear from nowhere and worship that toe.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2011)

I see yours and I raise you a rare Seobb ageyo pic:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 12, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> a pic of seohyun is NEVER too big
> 
> Yeah, because someone like me will appear from nowhere and worship that toe.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2011)

Wait what's this I found?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 12, 2011)

is that Seungyeon and Seo?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2011)

He's seems to see Seo and I don't know either act shy or annoyed...


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2011)

I just see someone who hath been added to my shit list.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's some for Noda:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the awesome pics.


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2011)

I wish my monitor was big enough to all of this as a wallpaper.


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 12, 2011)

kyahh Henry pek

And Enno, I love how during Bonamana promotions, Donghae had like the mansluttiest outfit on


----------



## Hustler (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow Yongseo! .  As much as that makes me happy I always take Strong heart teasers with a grain of salt (too much editing)


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 13, 2011)

did anyone watch KARA -Ima, Okuritai MV yet? lovely


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 13, 2011)

oh and...
SM Entertainment, cautiously said, "There is a high chance that Girls' Generation will make a comeback into the Korean music industry during the latter half of this year. Whether that will happen in September has not been decided yet."


----------



## Hustler (Apr 13, 2011)

Big Bang vs Snsd? do want!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 13, 2011)

BB probably end there promotion at that time?

- so no more spread legs dance from 4min >.<


----------



## Hustler (Apr 13, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> BB probably end there promotion at that time?
> 
> - so no more spread legs dance from 4min >.<



Yeh probably , I doubt the respective companies will let em take on eachother .

Nor Rania


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 13, 2011)

i wish I will able to see it live,, hope they dont banned it fro KMF xD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 13, 2011)

AS and f(x) albums out on the same week =o

unless the AS album release date changes. Ima wait for the repackage for f(x) tho (lol SM)


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 13, 2011)

F(x) i will just looking forward for the song now. I dont like the concept so no poster xD...

- Enjoying my SNSD calendar xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 13, 2011)

*Sone’s outraged over SNSD ‘Yuri shooting’ incident on MBC’s ‘News Desk’*
On the 11th MBC aired an episode of News Desk, where they were experimenting different sorts of guns and ammunition.

During the broadcast, News Desk wanted to prove how powerful a Taiwanese gun was, so they placed an alcoholic bottle to be shot at. Unfortunately, they had placed a glass bottle with SNSD’s Yuri in it. A man shot with the gun, and shattered the bottle into pieces.

Fans were outraged over the incident, and as soon as the scene was over, the News Desk website was flooded with swears and questions. They asked: ‘Why did you have to use a bottle with Yuri in it?’ ‘You guys don’t even bother to take off the sticker on the bottle, proves how ignorant you are.’

One specific netizens commented, ‘It doesn’t really matter if it was SNSD Yuri’s face on the bottle, the fact that a human’s face was on it is utterly outrageous.’

source: naver
credits: hellokpop



conspiracy? lulz


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 13, 2011)

boo hoo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 13, 2011)

mmm pledis needs to get her back to doing these type of songs.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2011)

I thought Yuri was in the bottle or something? It's just a sticker, no need to swear at people for it. Talk about going overboard.

Block B
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gDu5yF4Ujk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Everyone in Kpop has rookie fatigue now so it's hard to really get excited about them anymore but I do like the group. However Dalmatian do this better. And I don't like the MV. People sitting on cars or coming out of cars was stupid when rappers do it, it's dumber when some underage kid comes out of a Ferrari. It's not cool, edgy or hip, you're trying way too hard. 

Poor kids are being bashed like crazy by annoying VIP's. No having a deep voice rapper isn't ripping off TOP you inbreds.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 13, 2011)

^            

Also, I love it when you can see ever pore and freckle in pics (previous page) :ho


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 13, 2011)

Taiwan has guns powerful enough to shoot through glass bottles?


:amazed We've found the WMD's.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 13, 2011)

I haven't checked this thread in months but I found this on Tumblr. IS THIS LEGIT?!



pek pek


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2011)

Any pics with them showing boobs are PS.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 13, 2011)

PS = *P*ure *S*ex


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 13, 2011)

I know this HAS to be legit!



pek pek pek


----------



## Sasori (Apr 13, 2011)

Everything is legit to me.




































IF U KNO WAT I MEAN


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2011)

The only one with legit boobs is Sunny:


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2011)

Like I'm pretty sure this isn't real.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2011)

So Kibum wasn't a figment of our imagination, he exists!!:


Big Bang- Love Song:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKZEmLvYVF0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
The video was filmed in one shot.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 13, 2011)

hahaha, nice pics guys


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Big Bang- Love Song:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKZEmLvYVF0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> The video was filmed in one shot.



I felt like I was watching a U2 MV

either way i thought it was good.  though YG really seems to love their burning cars as of late.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2011)

> either way i thought it was good. though YG really seems to love their burning cars as of late.



Bad romances and burning cars seem to be synonymous. YG love that stuff. 

You like that Adachi?
Legit Sunny:


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2011)

Was gonna post some of Jess's but it's too sad


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2011)

O_O


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 13, 2011)

Hmm.  can't decide if fake or not.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2011)

Most likely fake unless Sunny is G.NA all of a sudden. Or she could be smuggling some food in to the dorms?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah. they're insanely perky on stage but depending on what she's wearing to support them it could be just some high end sports bra holding them in place considering they would go for that since they jump around on stage.  

i have nothin against boob jobs either way


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2011)

This baby has the right idea


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> This baby has the right idea



Too bad it's not the entire scene, Hyomin got jelly.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2011)

I think everyone prefers that song. The song is more inline with what the group is suppoused to be.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 13, 2011)

lol watching Heroes ep 13, I think Yoo In Na just tried to seduce two dudes on a date.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2011)

Taking tips from IU probably.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 13, 2011)

IU is the youngest yet most experienced of all of them, so sad.


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Big Bang- Love Song:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKZEmLvYVF0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



I love the song. I love the video.
They all look amazing.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 13, 2011)

I've always said that Sunny has it going on up there more than the others. My eyes are drawn to them.




Well, everyone's are.


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 13, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nERljLptidY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> beats the shit out of their MV song



I agree. I was listening to the whole mini album and I thought the same thing. They should've chosen this one instead.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 13, 2011)

woot SUNNY!!!


----------



## Hustler (Apr 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The only one with legit boobs is Sunny:



Yeh actually it seems legit 



The Taeyeon one is fake as fuck though .


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 14, 2011)

omg I was looking through the kpop guide on the first page and I think I laughed a little too hard at this:


> I think I'm hearing racist words.
> 
> Trust me, you'll know if you heard something bad. Remember, you are listening to Korean.


I think it's cuz some of my friends legit think this


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 14, 2011)

netizens do the funniest shit at times.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 14, 2011)

> 1、There is an actress called 孙恩书（I do not know how to type in English）,she looks alike SH.
> 
> So ,KHD asked YH:”Does 孙恩书 and SH look alike?”
> YH said :”They are similar in temperament.”
> ...


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 14, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> omg I was looking through the kpop guide on the first page and I think I laughed a little too hard at this:
> 
> I think it's cuz some of my friends legit think this





Also I'm going to try updating it over my break.  With my mod abilities I can make larger posts without bothering Jove. 


Great gif, bad quote 



Ennoea said:


> ^I'm surprised by this. He sort of promised to put his fans first and not talk about WGM too much but I guess he misses her.



[outofjealoushatermode]I don't blame him, even if it's just two people the variety series often look like a shitload of fun.  It's like in high school, where when you join an after school activity and your stuck with people that you don't associate with much but as a group they're fun. D: 

despite being ghey/radical views/hating the show/ i would totally love being on a show like WGM.  It'd be fun to run around and play husband and wife while having everything set up by the show crew. xD[/outofjealoushatermode]


----------



## Sasori (Apr 14, 2011)

Nudes that first page guide is awesome.

You might as well delete my post and just take over as thread owner!


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks  I like the hosted by sasori part though XD

btw if you ever have the time, you and enno should make a rap/hip hop section.  I think it'd be great (even if people don't post here) for the thread/section since we are the korean thread. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2011)

> Also I'm going to try updating it over my break. With my mod abilities I can make larger posts without bothering Jove.



I was thinking we should add a section about Korean entertainment agencies. Like how important a company is, what they've achieved in terms of Korean pop culture, style of music and Pro and cons of joining them etc. Maybe it's abit pointless since newbies wouldn't be interested but agencies are really important in Kpop.



> i would totally love being on a show like WGM. It'd be fun to run around and play husband and wife while having everything set up by the show crew



This is a completely loser thing to admit to but I have on one or two hundred occasions imagined being on the show with an idol, not like delusional but wondered how it would be and stuff. *shoots himself of embarrassment*

Not saying which Idol it was though, and it wasn't Gyuri.... DUN DUN DUN


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I was thinking we should add a section about Korean entertainment agencies. Like how important a company is, what they've achieved in terms of Korean pop culture, style of music and Pro and cons of joining them etc. Maybe it's abit pointless since newbies wouldn't be interested but agencies are really important in Kpop.



Well it's an info guide, so this could be interesting. :ho  

The hallyu wave is a big thing.  If we keep documenting information of companies we shall become a credible source of information one day. 



> This is a completely loser thing to admit to but I have on one or two occasions imagined being on the show with an idol, not like delusional but wondered how it would be and stuff. *shoots himself of embarrassment*
> 
> Not saying which Idol it was though, and it wasn't Gyuri.... DUN DUN DUN



I have imagined it too, ...and with a guy! 
*
DUN DUN DUN*


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2011)

> The hallyu wave is a big thing. If we keep documenting information of companies we shall become a credible source of information one day.



I wondered about this before and surprisingly YG have a ton of cons to their list, JYP has probably the least as an idol wannabe, but as an observer they're a train wreck.



> I have imagined it too, ...and with a guy!



It's Yoseob isn't it?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 14, 2011)

Nah, Yo~ng. 

I wanted to imagine myself in Seohyun's shoes.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2011)

Now that's quite a surprise, I get the feeling somewhere you'd sort of love to torture him a little too


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 14, 2011)

**

Hell yeah.  He always makes this stupid grin when he's amused.  I'd totally torture the hell out of him for that.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Apr 14, 2011)

Mr Taxi Taxi Taxi~


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2011)

I bet your plan would fall apart and you'd turn in to a fangirl within the first two dates

Anyway mine was Seohyun, I just think she an interesting specimen. Either her or Sunny.

Strangely enough once I thought I'd like to be in Vic's shoes. Straighten Khun out a little and stop his ridiculous stuff.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 14, 2011)

Chidori Mistress said:


> Mr Taxi Taxi Taxi~


i'm totally into the preview as well :ho


Ennoea said:


> I bet your plan would fall apart and you'd turn in to a fangirl within the first two dates
> 
> Anyway mine was Seohyun, I just think she an interesting specimen. Either her or Sunny.
> 
> Strangely enough once I thought I'd like to be in Vic's shoes. Straighten Khun out a little and stop his ridiculous stuff.



 he's a charming guy.  he just happened to be on a show that had every intention of making sure that seohyun should adhere to superficial korean sexuality standards.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2011)

I wonder what Mr Taxi is a metaphor for?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQwa4N6oud8&feature=player_embedded#at=42[/YOUTUBE]

Comments are delusional. Begging people to stop listening and go buy the single. 2nd half of the song is fantastic, otherwise it's good.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 14, 2011)

It is a somewhat good reason.  Though I'm sure the 15 bucks I'd pay for shipping wouldn't go to Japan.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 14, 2011)

I want the PV now xD


----------



## Sasori (Apr 14, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Thanks  I like the hosted by sasori part though XD
> 
> btw if you ever have the time, you and enno should make a rap/hip hop section.  I think it'd be great (even if people don't post here) for the thread/section since we are the korean thread. xD


lol I don't think we have a strong enough discussion group to have our own thread. 

And anyway, it's more hosted by you now lol. I am so inactive now I can barely be a "host" :3

But tbh, I really like what you've done with the place. And I'm just proud that my little Korean thread gave root to such a lively and active mini-community lol

The irony is that this used to be the Korean Hiphop thread, then it got overrun with kpop 

Which like I've said many times before, I really don't mind 

Also, I like it this way cos it gives exposure to both types of music. I like skimming/seeing/reading the kpop discussion too, and I hope sometimes when me and Enno talk about our hip hop stuff people might pick up some stuff from us too!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2011)

A Pink- Oppa I'm Fresh and Ready to go (Tampon Song teaser):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dhlh8qOwskw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Nah not enough activity, this thread is fine enough for when Sas comes in.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 14, 2011)

woot Vic!


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 14, 2011)

lol, kinda creepy.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 14, 2011)

Mr. Taxi is amazing~

Hopefully we get songs around this quality for future Jap singles/Korean comeback.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> ^I'm surprised by this. He sort of promised to put his fans first and not talk about WGM too much but I guess he misses her.
> 
> Also Hust Im mad at you guys for letting India win


Lol I hope he keeps doing it , butthurt fans are the best!

I don't like Srilanka but there are so many stories about match fixing within the Srilankan cricket commision and all , hence why so many people stepped down idk . I'm glad Sachin got a good finish though but fucking Australia needs to dominate again .

Ohyeh Pakistan should have easily won the game against India , you guys blew that hard! fucking Kamran Akmal . Gota love the jokes on him though .

What's Kamran's fav pick up line? Can I drop you somewhere 


NudeShroom said:


> Also I'm going to try updating it over my break.  With my mod abilities I can make larger posts without bothering Jove.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's got to be my fav Seob gif ever! so damn cute , I love WGM/Yonghwa because he brought that side out of her , fake or not . 

Sometimes I wonder who's more in love with Seob , you or Yong? but since you have been in love with her for years i'd give it to ya


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 15, 2011)

um the teaser is not bad and the outfit as well

i guess just the photoshoots look not that good then
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7W_1RDqUMmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 15, 2011)

yeah the concept photos are horrible =/

but the good thing is that the moment you hear it you know it's f(x) <3


*Spoiler*: _gif spam_ 












tumblr is amazing for this


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 15, 2011)

Fany was on soshified!


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2011)

^FINALLY.  Chick hasn't been on for like a year.

And I'm on my phone so I can't see the whole gif but they look AMAZING.  Thank god ambers bowl cut is gone.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2011)

That teaser is really good. I see SM is gonna keep the trend with Oppa don't mess with us songs nowXD



> Sometimes I wonder who's more in love with Seob , you or Yong? but since you have been in love with her for years i'd give it to ya



I bet if it came down to a figth Cara would channel her angry woman and beat his ass

I swear if any company has half a brain they're gonna get both of them to do a CF. If SM can keep forcing the horror that is Yoona and Taecyeon on everyone then why not this?



> Ohyeh Pakistan should have easily won the game against India , you guys blew that hard! fucking Kamran Akmal . Gota love the jokes on him though



Honestly everyone thinks it was a fix, I mean they threw away the game. Same with Sri Lanka. Stupid India whoring out Priyanka Chopra to everyone to lose


----------



## Alien (Apr 15, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> woot Vic!



No bangs no party


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2011)

Alienw why are you a Porn Star?


----------



## Alien (Apr 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Alienw why are you a Porn Star?





I don't like the new doctor who. David Tennant was way better imo


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2011)

That whine bag?

Nah all Doctors are good to me, and the new trailer looks so epic, much more than any series before.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Apr 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> That whine bag?
> 
> Nah all Doctors are good to me, and the new trailer looks so epic, much more than any series before.



"Whine bag"  

Nah, i just don't like the new guys face. I'm more of a casual fan anyway.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 15, 2011)

Fany Fany Tiffany just made my day!! Thank you Tiff!


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I bet if it came down to a figth Cara would channel her angry woman and beat his ass
> 
> I swear if any company has half a brain they're gonna get both of them to do a CF. If SM can keep forcing the horror that is Yoona and Taecyeon on everyone then why not this?
> 
> ...


It'd be a sweet battle 

Yeh it'd be smart to make em do a commercial together . I don't get the deal with the Khuntoria fans , yeh they were sweet at the beginning but god damnit they are fucking boring [not jealous at all tbh] , they don't know how to sell , all they know is how to be sweet to eachother .

Apparently Vijay Mallya has something to do with the fixing , honestly they had Mendis and others to choose from but they opted for someone who didn't play a single game of the world cup , very fishy indeed .


Alien said:


> No bangs no party


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 15, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> yeah the concept photos are horrible =/
> 
> but the good thing is that the moment you hear it you know it's f(x) <3
> 
> ...




Wow, so beautiful pek


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2011)

Noda picks his biases well , impressive

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1obZYayA2w&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 15, 2011)

Hustler said:


> It'd be a sweet battle
> 
> Yeh it'd be smart to make em do a commercial together . I don't get the deal with the Khuntoria fans , yeh they were sweet at the beginning but god damnit they are fucking boring [not jealous at all tbh] , they don't know how to sell , all they know is how to be sweet to eachother



oh god khuntoria are REALLY boring. Mostly because they do the same old shit every ep only in a different location etc. They were good at first but as the eps continued... Yeah.

New couples, I've loved the older couple (thank god someone subbed them!!!) but meh on Eunjung/her guy.




> Gota love Secret but they gota squeeze inbetween Big Bang comebacks , even if they have better tracks they could never win against the popularity BB has amassed , only Snsd has a chance IMO .



sad but true. Took down Homin tho, they won for weeks after Homin stopped winning and KYHD and Shy Boy were released on the same week.

but damn, April is a packed month. I think there were at least 5 groups that debuted this month (Rania/Brave Girls/Block B/Chi-Chi/etc.)

upcoming comebacks/debuts:
April (what's left of it): f(x), After School, A Pink, Jaebum
May/June: miss A (rumored), Hyori, T-ara (?), Dambi (iirc), SHINee (been recording apparently), 4min/f(x) repackages (likely), Secret, 2ne1
July-Sep: 2AM (rumored July)/BB Full Album/Soshi

T-ara's might be pushed back tho, since both Eunjung and Qri just took up drama roles.

idg why CUBE wanted A Pink's debut to clash with 4min's comeback tho cause they've been hyping that group since the start of the year + people might confuse them with Rainbow.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 15, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> oh god khuntoria are REALLY boring. Mostly because they do the same old shit every ep only in a different location etc. They were good at first but as the eps continued... Yeah.
> 
> New couples, I've loved the older couple (thank god someone subbed them!!!) but meh on Eunjung/her guy.
> 
> ...


I stopped watching long ago , I tried to get into it again but they keep coming up with boring concepts for em . As boring as Goguma were in the beginning Yong kept his patientce and Seob slowly gave in , it was godly to watch and trust me from a pairing hater it was fucking cute .

It's funny because the guy from the older couple pretty much proposed to Eunjung on SGB , WGM are so stupid not to put them together even though he's like bazillion times older than her . I really like that lady though , she's super cute , i'd watch it if I hear good reviews about it but sadly not many people will be willing to sub it .

April is meh to me but May sounds really good but obviously Shinee is gona win since Shawols are the craziest fandom out there . 

Secret won against Homin because the fandom split and most of the Cassies are Jaejoong fans , thank god I don't get the deal with them just like you don't get the big deal with BB . As for A-pink , fuck the angels concept then again the fierce concept wont suit them since their average age is like 17  .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2011)

Khuntoria rant (not bashing since I like them as individuals):

Khuntoria's problem is basic. They're afraid to be anything other than shining examples of Disney esque relationships. It's all butterflies and ponies, it's just too much. Technically they do WGM better than anyone since it's a fictional couple but they're ridiculous. Vic is being smothered by him, she can't actually express anything since he doesn't technically do anything wrong. He on the other hand treats her like some pet which he feeds, carries around, pets etc. Maybe in Asia it's a perfect example of a relationship but in reality it comes off as sexist.  

The couple sort of creeps me out aswell. Like the ep where he got her "cute" wallpaper (wtf it's not a play house) and Vic said she didn't like it, Khun basically flipped saying she claimed she liked cute things so what's her problem. They have bad communication. Khun judges every girl as the same (like his sisters), he thinks he knows what women want but there's a reason why Vic is never touched by the cliche gifts and events (rose petals and fairy lights? Creepy). Goguma worked cuz Yonghwa really gave Seobb sincere gifts, and she the same. They put in alot of effort to make their weird coupling work and it did, khuntoria do what everyone expects of them forgetting what they really need or want. Taking pics and posing is not it.

Rant over/

Honestly DBSK are dead, their comeback flopped. Sales are high because of fangirls but that's it. Shinee did better than them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2011)

Goguma worked because Seohyun is awesome. 

edit:


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2011)

He looks less pathetic now. I have to admit he's become my favourite RM member now, he's just too funny with his hurt face and blow ups, esp with Kook

Also for comeback add 2NE1. YG posted a 2NE1 coming soon sign on their site.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh man, Kwang Soo is awesome.  He's just such a freaking troll. 

He's actually pretty good looking without the mustache, and it shaves a few years off of him.  Still looks older than Joongki though, haha.


----------



## Alien (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2011)

FUCKING LOL

   

best shit all day


----------



## Alien (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh man,i <3 tumblr


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2011)

Tumblr is mad stuff yo


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2011)

I would totally utilized tumblr more for kpop if more of them were for individuals rather than pairing spam


----------



## Alien (Apr 15, 2011)

IU should release a full version of this song :/

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzjYlOlwsdA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

fuck, she should do more songs in that style anyway. Just her and her guitar


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2011)

That's the type of stuff she really wants to do, I hope in her next album they atleast let her play some guitar. The song is originally a BoA song i'm sure.

Watched the Sunngyu doing So Sick by Neyo. Love his english.

Looks like French fangirls have invaded MuBank:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4uk00FWLSA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2011)

Holy crap, theres gotta be like forty french fans there.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 15, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> Fany was on soshified!



and she added me as friends! Fany Fany Tiffany


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Fany : (06:38:27 PM)hiii soshified(: loooooonnggg time<3
> 
> Fany : (06:38:48 PM)i missed you alllllll
> 
> ...






she said quite a bit this time.  she types like she's still 14 but she really is a sweetheart. 

and then again i type like that sometimes


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 15, 2011)

yes, if u guys meet or talk to her, she is like a down to earth person!
she is the one closet to her fans


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2011)

Yoona eats? These are lies


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2011)

itt that's more like #now playing (recent ksong) -> *watching Running Man* -> *watching last episode of goguma* (not me though ) -> *watching Yuri solo performance/4minute performance/new rania mv/lee hyori anything -> *netizen facepalming* -> *searching tumblr for -biasgroup- -> *BIASSPAZ -VIC/SEO/GYURI/JOONGKI/JIYOON/HAM/IU/YOSEOBDONGHAESUNGKYUNODA'SENTIREHAREMHERE/ETC *

then carry on with comic



> Yoona eats? These are lies



hehe i'm more concerned with whatever ssf got her that is a "growing boyfriend" xD


----------



## Alien (Apr 15, 2011)

*imagines himself chatting with IU in shitty English*  

It's cool that she's so close to her fans. Respect +1

Last time i chatted with someone "famous" i told him to eat shit and die and never appear on the pitch again


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2011)

I was a bit wtf on that too, must be a plant or something...unless Soshi are growing boyfriends. I bet Seobb keeps sabotaging.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2011)

Found it 



can't find any after pics on google though lol.

and yes, seohyun was probably finding waterproof markers to draw in more assets for it


----------



## Alien (Apr 15, 2011)

Caelus said:


> So, can anyone tell me the show this music video is set to? And also, fucking love this song.



Soul 

it's in the comments


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 15, 2011)

Ah, I usually avoid them as youtube comments are the bane of human existence, but thank you!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2011)

Luna and Hyosung- Only Girl (Rihanna):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV2yiwr3iJM&feature=player_embedded#at=128[/YOUTUBE]
Choreo doesn't suit it but really well done, esp by Luna. 

Nvm clearly lip synching..


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 16, 2011)

lol they usually lipsynch english songs if there's choreo or anything.

like that maknaes Circus perf. lolol Mir.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 16, 2011)

MBC official site has released official 3 wedding pictures as wallpaper for fans  ^^


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

Hottest are delusional if they think 2PM would rank higher than CNB who've performed concerts in Japan already.

Was on Omona so random pic spam from the FFA:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 16, 2011)

YongSeo ^^


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

Evil fish bites canadian:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 16, 2011)

Kyun is so LOL in Shin PD Show


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

What is he doing to this poor kid?XD


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

Park Bom is that you?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 16, 2011)

idk but woot Jessica and Tiff


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

And they wonder why people would not like this at 3pm in the day?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 16, 2011)

^ is that Rania?

yay ichi, thanks I'm saving those wallpapers <3 Any Adam Couple ones?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 16, 2011)

MBC didnt release any wallpaper from Adam couple >.<

and yes those 2 gifs, they r Rania


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

Yep that's Raina.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 16, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> MBC didnt release any wallpaper from Adam couple >.<
> 
> and yes those 2 gifs, they r Rania



ugh they shafted the adam couple so much =/

I didnt like how the one where Seobb's in a pink dress appears on my laptop so I'm using the other two.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 16, 2011)

ahahha 

and nice Sulli av ^^


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 16, 2011)

sulli's not my fave but she's the most gifable in the teaser <3


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 16, 2011)

gasp?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 16, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> gasp?



expected it when they reported that member left the company T.T

the company doesn't seem good tho.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 16, 2011)

woot #1 and lol @ #2


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 16, 2011)

has a good beat to it! love the song ^^ Thanks xD


----------



## Hustler (Apr 16, 2011)

Need more Riko gifs , she's the bomb .

The song sounds like a mashup of Chu and Lacha ta but I aint complaining , it's pretty catchy!

Japanese poll


> Which K-pop artist do you want to get to know the most?
> 
> 01 – 5,124 votes – KARA
> *02 – 2,665 votes – I’m not interested in K-pop*
> ...




lol


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 16, 2011)

That was one of the best running man episodes in a while


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2011)

Cant hear the fx leak in my country.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 16, 2011)

Gamst said:


> That was one of the best running man episodes in a while



ia, the athletic games were funny <3 they need to do more games like these instead of the boring old singing games.

and H&S was hilarious.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 16, 2011)

Next episode of RM looks very promising actually there should few good episodes coming up . 

Any one watch 1N2D? god it's so under rated within foreign viewers .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 16, 2011)

1n2d seems good but I don't have the time to keep up with so many shows lol.

there's defo a few good eps coming up, Ep 33 seems amazing, Ep 34 (UEE), I think 35-36 are the Yonghwa/Daesung eps (double ep) and 38 (or 39) is Yoona/Sunny


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

I wanted to get in to 1N2D but the amount of eps are scary and well noone subs it.

F(x) song is blocked but I assume it's good. SM really are trying to make F(x) a contemporary pop group, shame they don't try to be as inventive with SNSD.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2011)

/starts looking up everything Insooni 

edit: omg she's mixed too.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

Gary is such a fool, walking around with cake on his face all this time in hope for Ji Hyo to wipe it or somethingXD

Gwang Soo jumping in Kook's arms for affection only for him not to catch him

We need more stuff like this in RM, when the members interact esp with two opposing teams competing it's the best.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlIo0VM0B5o[/YOUTUBE]

MY GOD THIS WOMAN IS A BADASS

I'm trying to put off RM till it's a little later, but I'm so tempted to read what everyone is saying

lets see how much of this badass Insooni woman i can find before I go watch it XD


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

More proof if was needed that Ring Ding Dong should have been given to either SNSD or F(x). It suits girls way more.

There was a performance I remember of her that was really good, I think it was Lady Marmalade.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2011)

^I'm watching that now, she's doing the modern version and making Christina/Pink/Maya/etc sound like shit


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

Gary's crying face when Kook shouted at him, oh lord

Insooni is fierce like crazy, they're are some who are born to perform in their own way and she's one of them.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 16, 2011)

RM ep 32...lol at the Monday Couple

i feel bad for the 2 guests when they were choosing team members xD

and Haha wants to be with KJK...cheap Haha


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

Haha and his cheap cute humour is pretty funny though. 

I was worried that the PD was ruining the show with the 100 chance but they've turned it around, hope this means the end of that.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 16, 2011)

I want to see more of the drawing game!!  back in ep 27 with TVXQ

Kangaroo -> Mona Lisa...EPIC


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJBfBFBwGBA[/YOUTUBE]

 

Brian is seriously fucking win

Also more awesome Insooni stuff 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlvM_avFUHI[/YOUTUBE]

with SNSD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NyMy0Tcj9E[/YOUTUBE]

With CL (she tore that rap up)


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

> Brian is seriously fucking win



Poor guy got bashed for doing a racist impression by everyone.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2011)

wait when did he do that?  link?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

"Ghetto" Brian
I thought it was pretty funny but I guess I can see people being annoyed. Tony's impression was probably funnier though, he's such an idiot.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 16, 2011)

I lol'd and I like Brian's hair.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2011)

That was in no way offensive.  Acting "ghetto" is seriously one of those overgeneralized things that if people get offended by them then they're a bit TOO sensitive to stuff and are probably pretty sheltered.


----------



## Alien (Apr 16, 2011)

G.NA 

the things i'd do to her...


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

I think it was the whole "invoking negative stereotypes" about Black Women issue even though Brain said it was his imitation of a Ghetto girl, maybe it's insensitive but variety shows are such. Why is it okay to constantly make fun out of fat people or stupid people or calling someone ugly? etc. I think people are being selective with this.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 16, 2011)

in Oh My School, G.NA didnt do anything but Im still staring at her xD


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

I kept thinking Brian, GNA would have no trouble keeping her man whatsoever:ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2011)

Who were the people complaining about his impression? Intl fans or native Koreans?  I would doubt it was them themselves, if the production staff let it over. 

And with that it's definitely a huge clash of culture.  Over there it's okay to knock people down a peg for their weight, personality and overall appearance.  I think most fans overreact because it's taking a foreign concept and making fun of it.

Even so, it's no different from them making fun of someone who speaks in a different dialect/overreacts in certain situations.  Sadly the moment it turned into English, people thought it was taking some sort of slash at people who are "ghetto", in which the concept is more racist and ignorant because they must think that only a certain group of people are ghetto. 

Even so, I think I'm okay with people reacting like this.  I'd probably react the same way to something I don't fully understand.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

> in which the concept is more racist and ignorant because they must think that only a certain group of people are ghetto.



Oh god Cara why are you so great? This was basically the issue, everyone automatically claimed he was making fun out of African Americans. The second the semblance of race comes to an issue people become overly sensitive. What about the negative stereotypes of Blondes the world over? Or Americans for that matter?



> Who were the people complaining about his impression? Intl fans or native Koreans? I would doubt it was them themselves, if the production staff let it over.



People tweeted him hate so it must be Korean fans, though  weren't happy either.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh Omona.  

I just have a lot of racial concerns.  I guess it shows when I post about stuff like that and am always happy to learn that a performer is mixed. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

Omg Tiffany


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2011)

Holy troll 

edit: finally listened to danger, I like it.  Amber's rap finally doesn't make her sound like some wannabe prepubescent boy.  not a fan of the last line though, "I just wanna tell you I'm in danger now" sounds so awkward.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

I like it, probably more so when the MV comes. Still hasn't dethroned Mr Boogie as the best F(x) song for me


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2011)

That and Sorry were awesome.  I hope this album keeps mostly songs like that (though it's okay to stray of course xD)

And starting RM, this time I'm the last to watch it xD

Jihyo gave them cake, so cute.  Too bad they probably won't be filming on the reverse day (i forget what it's called)  Gary would probably write an entire love confession and get down on one knee or something 

eidt: tony you dummy, you can sit at a desk and look much less suspicious than hiding under one 

and oh man.  Joongki's role has definitely turned into the guy who is always out first XD

Holy shit, only Monday Couple left to find Tony now?

This is interesting.

oh man i sure am editing a big post >_>

they both chose kwangsoo WUUUUUUUT


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

> they both chose kwangsoo WUUUUUUUT



It gets better when the jealousy ensues.

Now you can start a new post


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2011)

THIS IS *MADNESS*

the Director is definitely one of my favorite guests now


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Omg Tiffany



wtf D: 
anyway, i haven't been that into kpop, so could someone fill me in on good new grounps or songs that have come out lately?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2011)

OMG JI HYO GETTING PISSED AT KOOKIE

also sanshuo, you're looking for in particular songs that have been released recently?

best and most recent title tracks are probably CNBlue's Intuition(i think that's what it's called) and Big Bang and 4minute released some stuff too.  Also, theres a new group called Rania that released some super sexy music video and I haven't checked it out yet but Rainbow also released something. 


Oh Jihyo, you would be suspended from the WNBA from pulling moves like that. 

Also, Haha & Gary pulled off a nice shot.  And Tony's back pass was nice. :ho

edit:  nice try Joongki.  folded like a freakin chair though


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

Recent songs (from Jan):
Secret- Shy Boy:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN6KVm5cRWw[/YOUTUBE]
Big Bang- Tonight:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8d5QEWdHchk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Seungri- What Can I do?:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QZo5Ji43u8[/YOUTUBE]
4minute- Mirrorx2:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fOG_wcV_oU[/YOUTUBE]
CNBlue- Intuition:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_500iqJggs0[/YOUTUBE]
Infinite- Nothing's Over:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpT4EkgSIQg[/YOUTUBE]
Sistar- How Dare you:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQ1hvB_L30o[/YOUTUBE]
T-ara- Why are you being like this? (older song but still my most played this year):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHsnkwr9wM0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2011)

Holy shit even the punishment was great.  Definitely being added to the list of awesomeness.

And holy crap at next week.  Looks like the entire episode will be dedicated to the city chase. 

and Oh Ji Ho looks like a fuckin handsome man.


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks, Nude and Ennoea! I really like Big Bang's new concept. I didn't like them that much before, but they're heading in a more mature direction now, it's pretty cool. 
and I like almost all the songs you posted, except the Secret one. I liked their old style better.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2011)

Lol Shy Boy is very musical-ish.  Thus why I seem to like it. xD

So I'm going to guess you're not new to Kpop? 

/also is clicking on the videos even though has heard them many times


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't get the logic behind this, but I hope it succeeds anyways


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2011)

^they're trying to make them say "you can't open your legs to show your lady parts" 

i think their basic logic is for them to admit to say specifically what the ban is for rather than beating around the bush.  It seems silly but it might be a creative approach in the end.


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 16, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Lol Shy Boy is very musical-ish.  Thus why I seem to like it. xD
> 
> So I'm going to guess you're not new to Kpop?
> 
> /also is clicking on the videos even though has heard them many times



Yeah it is, retro-style. 
No i am not  i'm just not a hardcore fan i guess


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 16, 2011)

I still think the best comeback thus far in 2011 is by Secret =o

hm... another 2011 comeback I'd recommend would be:


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2011)

RA I got my CNBlue special edition, I'll post Minhyuk pics when I can for you.

The Love Girl scans look really good, I wonder when the MV is suppoused to be out?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> RA I got my CNBlue special edition, I'll post Minhyuk pics when I can for you.
> 
> The Love Girl scans look really good, I wonder when the MV is suppoused to be out?



omg srs? yay <3 omg I need to rep you all more often, I always forget there's a rep button.

I think Love Girl will be their follow up track? I'm surprised FnC didn't do a repackage =o.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 17, 2011)

I wasn't impressed with Block B but they have infinite potential , esp Zico

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqF7bscflGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 17, 2011)

Block B have talent but their debut song ain't good.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 17, 2011)

sigh* that new about Tae,,,
damn you random man! i mean eff you...leave my Taeyeon alone!

lol and why LEE TAEMIN is trending on twitter? haha SOJU as well lulz

Here is the fancam about that Taeyeon incident
Sunny hwaiting!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7-Ih0yeHUM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 17, 2011)

wow Sunny is fast. she was supersonic and hypertonic. 


rip to that loser tho.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 17, 2011)

Sunny hwaiting! and that random guy...it seems he wants to die!


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 17, 2011)

Woah, Sunny was like "this man aint shit" cause didnt even tug or anything, im guessing they were pretty confident he wasn't a threat


----------



## Hustler (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow so creepy , how long before this guy gets murdered?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJlwc40VyLw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
What the hell was this guy thinking? What he was gonna take her and some epic love story would commence? I'm worried now that fans know how lax security is this might become a trend. Can you imagine if a crazy Anti got on stage?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 17, 2011)

He's definitely an idiot for thinking he can just take her from the stage, totally not the way to abduct someone.

Even so I hope they get him some help, even the craziest of Sone's wouldn't in the right mind walk on a stage and try to remove someone.  He probably isn't mentally well.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2011)

I know if you're gonna abduct someone then ask us, we've been planning a mass abduction for 2 years now

Boy needs help obviously, I wish people would stop wishing him death, poor guy is gonna get attacked on the streets by Sones now:S


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 17, 2011)

You never know, he could have been saving her from a sniping anti.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2011)

That's Lizzy btw. Hot stuff


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 17, 2011)

Her and Amber should become a duo.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLgE5F8TPOQ[/YOUTUBE]

Feeling Crucial's album so much.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2011)

So RA I took pics but they came out bad compared to proper scans so I hope it's okay to just post better ones that someone else did:

Minhyuk scans (large):


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 17, 2011)

is that some guyliner in the last pic? xD

Minhyuk has such an adorable smile, lol


----------



## Sasori (Apr 17, 2011)

I need a haircut.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 17, 2011)

You should get your hair styled like Hoya.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 17, 2011)

Pucks pl0x?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpT4EkgSIQg[/YOUTUBE]

2:23-2:28

...the hairstyle has grown on me.  I don't know why.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 17, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> the hairstyle has grown on me.


lol un-intentional pun xD

And nah that really isn't my style sorry nudes


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 17, 2011)

I wouldn't have noticed that

ah, too bad. either way theres like hundreds more to try


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2011)

GD's hair in Tonight is probably my favourite out of the idols currently.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 17, 2011)

Fuck yeah Canucks.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 17, 2011)

sup spandexachi

and GD's suited him well cause it gave off this boyish vibe.  Kinda like seungri's but not overplayed. xD

tbh not enough male styles to choose from.  I think Infinite and Shinee are the only two groups that have changed the guy's styles from concept to concept, and Shinees are usually pretty crazy and unpractical 

as for females.. Rainbow's hair looked amazing in To Me.  and I could compliment/hate on so many more styles but this is just the most recent ones


----------



## Adachi (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey Carashroom (I have no creativity at all)

Finished my exams yesterday, so I'm free for the next three week. 

K-pop's been quite boring lately for me. Mr. Taxi's awesome though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 17, 2011)

carashroom works 

my exams aren't for three weeks haha.  i'm on my break though anyways.


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 17, 2011)

lmao I keep forgetting you're from Vancouver Adachi xD


----------



## Sasori (Apr 18, 2011)

I have to agree with GD's hair.

I'm seriously thinking of getting it done like that. Short, for a nice summer style.


----------



## Alien (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh right, my jav thread

brb searching for stuff to update it with


----------



## Hustler (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm very very proud of F(x) , need to listen to all the songs 





> ?Please Don?t Cry?, as a digital single. The single is the work of Teddy



This worries me , no autotune please


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 18, 2011)

lol nice Hara av Hust! She spat it out after that!

and Happy Birthday to my Ice Princess!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 18, 2011)

lol 2PM sing the ED song for the new anime Ao no Exorcist


----------



## Hustler (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Ichigo , she's a spitter I see  . Must've been really hot .



Yes happy birthday Ichi's ice princess .

Does anyone else think Minhyuk looks like Jeremy[Vampire diaries] n the first pic Eno posted?


----------



## Adachi (Apr 18, 2011)

Haha Noda, it's alright. Great weather today.

Lol, I just found out Taeyeon almost got kidnapped today. Intenseee


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 18, 2011)

cute Hara!

and yes Adi, i was raging yesterday! >.<


----------



## Adachi (Apr 18, 2011)

Haha no need to rage, sometimes people do irrational things without knowing what they are actually doing. Can't exactly blame the guy for everything, the security was at fault also.

SUNNY was boss though. Love that girl.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 18, 2011)

yes Sunny was awesome!


----------



## Adachi (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyway, so many groups debuting lately. Rania, Chi Chi (?), X-5 etc. etc.

I don't know, I just need SNSD and 2NE1 to comeback asap. How's f(x)'s new album?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 18, 2011)

F(x)'s new song is great ^^ like it

the concept in the MV teaser is good, but the concept for the photoshoot is not good


----------



## Alien (Apr 18, 2011)

f(x)'s new song is good. Like it a lot.

favorite girl group together with secret <3

So bored of SNSD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 18, 2011)

anyone here watches Eunjung and Jang Woo We Got Married?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 18, 2011)

*Jessica's Message*
Sones hello~~~~^^
It’s Sica~
Thank you for congratulating my 23rd birth day so~~~ much
I’m so~~~ happy that I don’t know how to express in words~
Maybe you’re happier about it than I am. Thank you, and thank you again~

Oh my god! *faint* my absolute GORJESS


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 18, 2011)

E-young?

That's like the third time they changed that chick's name


----------



## Hustler (Apr 18, 2011)

On a positive note the new member is so cute


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh wow, because that guy tried to abduct Taeyeon, the entire audience got a refund. 

It wasn't the worst incident in the world but I guess this is what happens when you try to pull one of the currently most popular female idols off a stage.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2011)

Hust where's your ava from?

Oh god I think I like Girl's Day new song, I keep saying "Panchak Panchak" at random intervals throughout the day

Danger reminds me of Shinee's Amigo:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iUMaEWgCVk[/YOUTUBE]
Don't know why because they don't sound alike..


----------



## Hustler (Apr 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Hust where's your ava from?
> 
> Oh god I think I like Girl's Day new song, I keep saying "Panchak Panchak" at random intervals throughout the day



It's from a gag concert I believe sometime during the IY days

lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So RA I took pics but they came out bad compared to proper scans so I hope it's okay to just post better ones that someone else did:
> 
> Minhyuk scans (large):



it's ok, boy is a total cutieeeeeee <3 thanks! 



Hustler said:


> I'm very very proud of F(x) , need to listen to all the songs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah I can't wait for this. Apparently she won't be promoting on Music Shows tho so =/ I am worried bout the autotune too, it killed their first album for me.


what happened to the fierce rocker chick image she had!?!?!?

sadly it looks similar to Rainbow's concept for the title track, esp since AS' title track is also written by Dashi Dance... just no pledis.



Ennoea said:


> Hust where's your ava from?
> 
> Oh god I think I like Girl's Day new song, I keep saying "Panchak Panchak" at random intervals throughout the day
> 
> ...



I honestly didn't like Twinkle Twinkle at first but the chorus is addictive.

dalshabet's comeback was such a downgrade though, they got screwed by E-Tribe imo.

apparently for 2ne1's comeback, it'll be a mini with 6 songs and it'll all be title tracks. They'll release one song every three weeks and promote it. wtf!? idgi but yeaaaaah.

Jap Ver of Tonight is just... bad. GD & TOP really need to stop half assing their Jap activities.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8WkdqC_8CU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKLoaV3J9Ug&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LQYCIzNdYI&feature=player_embedded#at=105[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHjUehL_2AU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


Not bad , really like Wishlisht & Boo


----------



## JJ (Apr 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> RA I got my CNBlue special edition, I'll post Minhyuk pics when I can for you.
> 
> The Love Girl scans look really good, I wonder when the MV is suppoused to be out?



Hopefully soon.



Ennoea said:


> So RA I took pics but they came out bad compared to proper scans so I hope it's okay to just post better ones that someone else did:
> 
> Minhyuk scans (large):



He is just so cute. pek


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2011)

Leo:  That group is pretty good.  Boo is my favorite song form them.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2011)

Love WishList and Boo, remind me of old SNSD, pre Gee days. Very old skool Kpop, beats electro overload. Depending on their lives and visual appeal I might just become a stan

Oh man and I was hoping to joke to death about the silly Tampon ad MV


----------



## Alien (Apr 18, 2011)

Boo is great

but now the most important part, are any of them underage fap worthy ?

/pervert


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK7vboHx5Jw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2011)

> but now the most important part, are any of them underage fap worthy ?



They're a rookie girl group so chances are high we have a new 15 year old poster girl for the men of Korea to lust for


----------



## Hustler (Apr 18, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Leo:  That group is pretty good.  Boo is my favorite song form them.


Cube is certainly progressing well . Impressive comeback by Pomminit and now this


Ennoea said:


> Love WishList and Boo, remind me of old SNSD, pre Gee days. Very old skool Kpop, beats electro overload. Depending on their lives and visual appeal I might just become a stan


Yeh I love the simplicity of it and they seem to be pretty good vocalists well Eunji is anway 


Alien said:


> Boo is great
> 
> but now the most important part, are any of them underage fap worthy ?
> 
> /pervert


They're all pretty much underage except 2 I think  , check out Na Eun and Eunji but if you want sexy then Rania


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2011)

Some RM fans were really excited to see Khun, the fact that they didn't realise he's already been on it speaks alot. 

Lol Omona, everything is basic and boring until their bias Shinee do it and then everything is perfection, brb crying etc


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey that's where SNSD did intimate note.

and lol, speaking of Shinee, I wouldn't mind an Onew/Minho duo doing RM.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Some RM fans were really excited to see Khun, the fact that they didn't realise he's already been on it speaks alot.
> 
> Lol Omona, everything is basic and boring until their bias Shinee do it and then everything is perfection, brb crying etc





lol the worst part of omona is that the most of the stans are delusional and annoying =/



NudeShroom said:


> Hey that's where SNSD did intimate note.
> 
> and lol, speaking of Shinee, I wouldn't mind an Onew/Minho duo doing RM.



D: I'm surprised I noticed it too, *has been watching Soshi too much*

yeah I wouldn't mind them. Actually they should've gotten anyone but Taec/Khun from 2pm, they don't have variety personalities.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 18, 2011)

Updating the front with a bunch of links.

Pretty much need cool stuff each group has done, no limit on what you can think of.  Also maybe a favorite title track they've done, something you think that is a good intro MV for the group. 

Also I had one in mind for 2pm, it was a performance of Again & Again  I hate you where in the middle Jay does this backflip i think, and in the end they stand in water jets.  It's some time in the middle of 09, back when they did sexy rite.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2011)

Hust that gifO_O

Shinee's notable performances could be one of the Lucifer gayo performance, they were pretty good.

And lol at 2PM and sexy. Nowdays half of them make constipated faces and think it equates to them being sexy.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2011)

Not surprised, I knew now that anti's knew how crappy security is they'd start taking action. 

F(x) Danger:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKS12iGFyEA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

A Pink- I don't know:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L0O1VJjh_A&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Reminds me of Kissing you, in a good way.


----------



## Ters (Apr 19, 2011)

Went to a concert at Lotte World on Sunday

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJ4zsHcXISk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2011)

Ters: My envy, of you, would cause a lesser man to commit murder.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 19, 2011)

that spiky outfit on Luna... lol

and...eee Model Kim Yuri commits suicide O.o


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2011)

Ffffffffffff Dangers dance is so fitting. Really like it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 19, 2011)

A Pink's song is pretty decent but apparently one of the members doesn't get any lines in the song?

idk why they wanted those two girls to rap tho, the song would've flowed a lot better without a rap. I dislike the current formula of girl groups where every group has to have a rapper and every title track has to have a rap on it tbh =/ I like the rap in To Me but it disrupts the whole flow of the song imo.

also wtf are security doing? Fire those people, get new ones cause they're failing at their jobs


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2011)

Hmm, i didn't think it was much of a rap.  I thought it was sorta just them trying to be cute xD

but I do agree on the Rainbow part.  Totally in love with Woori (she's the only one i recognize atm too, her hair is so awesome in it.) In some situations if they're so desperate to give a person time they should pull a Yoona and make her talk at the beginning 

Either way lots of interesting girl group stuff lately


----------



## koguryo (Apr 19, 2011)

I could have met Jiyoon last week at a 4Minute fan signing event but I've been exhausted this whole quarter so I just went home, my house outside of Seoul.

I feel bad


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2011)

> I feel bad



Don't be.  You'll have more chances to meet her unlike an Indian that lives in the US.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2011)

looooooooooooooooool


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd53Gkvmqxs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2011)

Nudes, your amusement at my suffering causes me even more pain.  To know that I will never get to see Taeyeon in person drives a stake through my heart.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2011)

He's calls himself I My Me Mine

Girl groups are destroying the competition. Rainbow no 1 on Melon, F(x) and 4Minute dominating most charts, OC done really well on Goan and Girl's Day still top 10. And this was suppoused to be the Boy group revival.

As for Rainbow I still only know Jaekyung and I think her name is Hunyoung? And the girls that look like Taeng and Bom. Group is impossible to learn names for...


----------



## Hustler (Apr 19, 2011)

Lool!!!



Ennoea said:


> As for Rainbow I still only know Jaekyung and I think her name is Hunyoung? And the girls that look like Taeng and Bom. Group is impossible to learn names for...


Jaekyung - Extremely pretty/leader

Woori - Cara's bias

Hyunyoung - Maknae and a sexier version of Bom [the best ]

Jisook - Taeyeon lookalike sort of

Only relevant ones but I remember you said No Eul is really pretty


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh yeah No Eul was really pretty in Gossip Girl, can't recognize her since she grew her hair tho.

When I watch their lives all I see are shimmering legs tbh, and Jeakyung, she's easy to spot. Is Woori the one who looks alittle like Hyomin? I can see why Cara likes her then


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 19, 2011)

Rainbow HQ pic for you guys!!


*Spoiler*: __ 

















*Spoiler*: _Wallpaper_


----------



## Hustler (Apr 19, 2011)

Pics not including big eyes

Hyunyoung



Jaekyung



Woori


*Spoiler*: __ 








No Eul


Jisook



Why do I feel like I have done this many times before? hmm Night


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Oh yeah No Eul was really pretty in Gossip Girl, can't recognize her since she grew her hair tho.
> 
> When I watch their lives all I see are shimmering legs tbh, and Jeakyung, she's easy to spot. Is Woori the one who looks alittle like Hyomin? I can see why Cara likes her then



She does look a little like Hyomin. 

Either way all of Rainbow have A+ faces tbh.  It of course only makes you wonder about surgery.


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 19, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Pics not including big eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know them but, these two are my favs .

Woori reminds me of son dam bi


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2011)

Woori looks gorgeous.


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 19, 2011)

Anyone know where i can find links to download infinity challenge


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 19, 2011)

Sooooo.... apparently JYJ is coming to Vancouver on May 20th or sometime around there. Lowest ticket price is like $40 but I'd rather just get the $70 one so even though it's still not the best seats, it's not at the very back. What do you think, worth it? 

edit: tickets are on sale today


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2011)

Run on stage and hump Jaejoong, security is loose you'll never get the same chance


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll pay for the ticket if you do the above and steal his phone so we can see if he has SNSD numbers in it. 

Also, putting this to attention so I can watch it after Glee since Younha is amazing:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSoTEFknBII[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Apr 19, 2011)

loL@thepoll concerning how popular kpop is in Japan.

I thought there would be a pretty big following of kpop / kmedia in Japan - but to my dismay and surprise it's not as big as I thought.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2011)

> I thought there would be a pretty big following of kpop / kmedia in Japan - but to my dismay and surprise it's not as big as I thought.



I would be surprised if there was much at all, yes some acts are somewhat popular but Japan has it's own music industry that's barely surviving, why would they promote Korean so much?


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 19, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSoTEFknBII[/YOUTUBE]



Flawless goddess as always remains flawless


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 19, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> I'll pay for the ticket if you do the above and steal his phone so we can see if he has SNSD numbers in it.
> 
> Also, putting this to attention so I can watch it after Glee since Younha is amazing:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSoTEFknBII[/YOUTUBE]



Lol at 10:24 see the lyrics then it fast fowards


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Apr 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I would be surprised if there was much at all, yes some acts are somewhat popular but Japan has it's own music industry that's barely surviving, why would they promote Korean so much?



true. 
Lol. Just a few remnant of exceptions that is out there.
In the poll 'not interested in kpop' got the most among japanese population. I guess hallyu wave is a just one of those one hit wonders.


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 19, 2011)

I just checked the ticket site... the cheapest tickets I can get now are $145 

Wow, that dream was crushed rather quickly T_____T


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2011)

If you do really wanna see them and follow me and enno's demands, i'll give you 100 bucks of it. :ho

edit: oh man, listening to Younha sing Desperado reminds me soooo much of when i was younger.  my mother used to play Hell Freezes Over constantly in the car.


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 19, 2011)

Only if you help me get Junsu. Eunhyuk will only be a matter of time, then Donghae will naturally follow 

Plus, Junsu doesn't have bad ass either


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2011)

That would work.  You can keep Junsu to sing you to sleep at night. :ho


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 19, 2011)

Singing's not the only thing Junsu will do for me at night


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> Singing's not the only thing Junsu will do for me at night






FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

In B4 Seohyun falls in love with some French woman.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2011)

My manners will charm Seohyun into marrying me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> My manners will charm Seohyun into marrying me.



Seohyun doesn't like hipsters.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2011)

I see a hipster.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2011)

The way to Seohyun's pants heart is a Goguma, whoever has the biggest wins:ho


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2011)

Who am I kidding.  Seohyun is too cute for me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2011)

Well then, I suppose we form an alliance and go to the paris concert and block her view of any foreign lesbo who tries passing a move on her. >_>


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2011)

French women don't shower and eat fries, Seobb will not be pleased


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> French women don't shower and eat fries, Seobb will not be pleased



Tiffany doesn't shower and eats fries, I'm sure she'd hit that in a second.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Well then, I suppose we form an alliance and go to the paris concert and block her view of any foreign lesbo who tries passing a move on her. >_>



An alliance sounds good.  I believe that you should seduce all female lesbians that try to make a move on Seohyun.  It is the best way to make sure that none get close to her.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 19, 2011)

Dammit 6-1 THIS IS NOT THE REALITY I WANTED!!



Well hello there Uee.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2011)

Yo adacho



eternal fail said:


> An alliance sounds good.  I believe that you should seduce all female lesbians that try to make a move on Seohyun.  It is the best way to make sure that none get close to her.



I couldn't do that.  Most lesbians usually have pretty good social skills and that's an area I lack in.  At least with Seohyun it'd be awkward + awkward and it would cancel out.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2011)

It won't cancel out.  Awkward + awkward just results in even more awkwardness.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2011)

Speaking from experience EF


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> It won't cancel out.  Awkward + awkward just results in even more awkwardness.


*
ಠ                 _                 ಠ*


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 19, 2011)

I really want to listen to Bom's new song.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2011)

The key is to act, act social and outgoing and wallah you'll be known as such. It's not easy but it's doable, this comes from a dude who has always been awkward but never had problems with anyone. I think it's why I make so many jokes, to lessen the awkwardness

Bom's song will be like the sweet milk of a goddess, just with autotune


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2011)

Ennoea:  Of course.  

Nudes:  Sorry for stepping on your hopes but I couldn't let you continue on having a false belief.  ;_;

Totally not trolling.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2011)

Expect Cara at your house later, with a baseball bat and wearing a Seoara 4eva T shirt.


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Bom's song will be like the sweet milk of a goddess, just with autotune



I can't wait. 






Also, anything new on Miss A?


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Expect Cara at your house later, with a baseball bat and wearing a Seoara 4eva T shirt.



I'm not afraid.  I have a wonderful way to distract Cara.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2011)

Miss A have been pretty quiet lately, except when performing with 2pm 



Ennoea said:


> Expect Cara at your house later, with a baseball bat and wearing a Seoara 4eva T shirt.



I would have brought my goguma gun, but it won't make it through customs anymore once they found it it wasn't a cooking utensil.


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 19, 2011)

with 2PM? they shouldn't have done that.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah.  the last time i saw them is when MBC released the official videos from Bangkok and  they did 10 out of 10 with them

it was pretty lame tbh, couldn't hear shit and that song is usually fun


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2011)

Miss A are suppoused to be making a comeback soon.

Just take a sack of Gogumas and beat him, much more humane.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice sig, Carashroom

On to listening to f(x)'s album after this dreadful game is over.


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 19, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Yeah.  the last time i saw them is when MBC released the official videos from Bangkok and  they did 10 out of 10 with them
> 
> it was pretty lame tbh, couldn't hear shit and that song is usually fun



Anything that has to do with 2PM is shitty lame. 
It was fun when it had Jay in it. 



			
				Ennoea said:
			
		

> Miss A are suppoused to be making a comeback soon.


Are they really? I hope they keep coming up with super catchy songs.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Miss A are suppoused to be making a comeback soon.
> 
> Just take a sack of Gogumas and beat him, much more humane.



Truth, and I can cook them afterwords this way.



Adachi said:


> Nice sig, Carashroom
> 
> On to listening to f(x)'s album after this dreadful game is over.



Lol, Para linked me some Boondocks the other day and I've been rereading them ever since.  I'm guessing you guys got them in the comics section too?


----------



## Adachi (Apr 19, 2011)

7-2, fuck. Whatever, we'll just win at home on thurs.

Okay, f(x) time.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2011)

> Are they really? I hope they keep coming up with super catchy songs.



Apparently JYP is spending big bucks on them and WG comeback. Probably be catchy but don't expect good albums, JYP can't produce them.

It's gonna be a strange few months. If 2NE1 is to release 6 title tracks three weeks apart, that means they expect to dominate charts and shows from now to August, isn't that alittle ridiculous and unfair on everyone else?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVO4xPVGMh8[/YOUTUBE]

Of course the first song i have to check out just due to that title. 

it's whatever, but i'm loling so hard at how Amber only goes "MY GANGSTA, MY GANGSTA"

...woah just got to her rap part and it's 10x better than any other one they gave her in a title track


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2011)

My gangsta boy, wth.

It's like a feel good song, "My gangsta, my gangsta"


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2011)

Actually, I sorta liked gangsta boy compared to the other 2 I just skipped through >_>

Beautiful Goodbye is pretty alright.  Not Sorry quality, but it's a nice power ballad type.

also, this will now become necessary at the end of each of my posts

MAH GANGSTA MAH GANGSTA


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Apparently JYP is spending big bucks on them and WG comeback. Probably be catchy but don't expect good albums, JYP can't produce them.
> 
> It's gonna be a strange few months. If 2NE1 is to release 6 title tracks three weeks apart, that means they expect to dominate charts and shows from now to August, isn't that alittle ridiculous and unfair on everyone else?



I see. Let's just hope Miss A comes up with something decent. 

It does sound unfair but I'm somehow glad. 2NE1 bias.  
I wonder what SHINee has been doing lately. Their songs are always great.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2011)

It's quite interesting and different so pretty much decent by default in my view. I'll check out the songs later. I hope they have a Mr Boogie level of good on the album.



> I wonder what SHINee has been doing lately. Their songs are always great.



Recording music according to Twitter.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 19, 2011)

Well so far 3 of the songs I listened to sounded like SNSD lite and I didn't finish them because I wanted to hear f(x) type songs. 

Nothing Boogie level though yet.  That or I didn't hold out long enough to hear if the song was good. xD

2 left, so far Beautiful Goodbye and My Style are the standouts.  Going to re-listen to gangsta boy now that I know not to just listen to 

MAH GANGSTA MAH GANGSTA


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Recording music according to Twitter.



That's good news. I can't wait for their comeback. :WOW


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 19, 2011)

SMTOWN LIVE In Paris Confirmed For June


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 20, 2011)

*sigh* netizens... now comparing >.<
KARA's Hara VS SNSD's Jessica ( Because I'm a Girl )

wat do u think?


----------



## koguryo (Apr 20, 2011)

Jay Park's hair from the teaser is sorta ridiculous or at least the back is.  Oh and the Wonder Girls in Vogue or whatever look shitty. Uee looking cute for their comeback.

Totally setting myself up with a challenge.  Each month I'm gonna learn a certain number of Male Idol's dances.  This month I'm doing Infinite cuz I want to.  So for next month I'll let you guys vote for these three groups.

Shinee- Lucifer, Amigo, Replay, Ring Ding Dong, Juliette, Love Like Oxygen

Beast- Bad Girl, Mystery, Shock, Special, Soom, Beautiful, Dancing Shoes

Taeyang- Only Look at Me, Where U At, Wedding Dress, I Need a Girl(and a partner), I'll Be There

For Infinite I'm gonna do BTD, Come Back Again, and Nothing's Over.  I would've done She's Back but Come Back Again is hard.

Oh and you're not really gonna see the results unless I perform any of these at school or if some other people in my dance club wanna film with me


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 20, 2011)

BEAST and SHINee approved ^^ remember to post a vid then u r done with the dance ^^


----------



## Suhoon (Apr 20, 2011)

Is there a Big bang fan on at the moment?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 20, 2011)

f(x) album wise, I love Beautiful Goodbye. But overall, it seems similar to the Oh album where the ballads are good and the rest are mostly filler.

Hoping the repackage will have something on Mr. Boogie quality.

Love Girl is supposedly getting a new version, with a special edition of the album released next week or something.

^lol we're both Sullied

I love Pinocchio.  The first time it was meh, but it's the kind of song that grows on you. Actually, all f(x)'s songs are like that. Oh well~



can't wait! so glad there is news on them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2011)

Secret's reason


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 20, 2011)

I thought Secret would be ranked similar to a country that worked their way from nothing lol.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 20, 2011)

I think they put lot more effort into You and I than this , still love it though , ending was awesome! 

She's not even gona be promoting it right  , it'll be really nice live . IMO Yg should have made it a Daesung x Bom duet and promoted it .



> Finally, After School is next to the Indian flag because “India has the the greatest population and economical growth.”



 

9 Muses should be like North Korea or something because no one knows what the fuck is going on and they don't know what they're doing


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 20, 2011)

updating some of the first post stuff for Cara


*Spoiler*: __ 



2AM (JYP)[/SIZE][/B]
*Pronounced*: Like it looks
*Other Names:* One Day (Them and 2PM)
*Fans:* IAMs
*Style: *Pop Ballads, Realistic MVs.
*Members:* (Leader), , , (Maknae)
*What You'll Like About Them: *Just about every song they do is a ballad.  Also, every member has a very distinct personality and are often very involved in variety.  Each member also comes equipped with a hard set of six-pack abs every time they serenade you.
*DEALBREAKER:* EVERY song is a ballad.  .
*Notable Title Track:* Can't Let You Go Even If I Die - Literally the biggest song of 2010.
*Notable Performances:* Anything where they do a girl groups' song.

*AFTER SCHOOL (PLEDIS)*
*Pronouced: *Like It looks.
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* Playgirlz
*Style: *Pop, heavy choreography, some rap.
*Members:* Gahee(Leader), UEE, Juyeon, Jung Ah, Bekah, Nana, Raina, Lizzy,  (maknae)
*What You'll Like About Them:* This group constantly adds new members, and tends to always have a high energy dance to accompany their songs.  
*DEALBREAKER:* Constant member changing takes a feeling of familiarity away from the group, Gahee and Raina carry most of the vocals in title tracks (BoY/Bang!)
*Notable Title Track:* Because of You - Song released soon after Raina and Nana's joining.
*Notable Performances:*

*BROWN EYED GIRLS (NN)*
*Pronouced:* Like It Looks
*Other Names: *BEG
*Fans:* Everlasting
*Style:* Pop, techno Ballad, Rap
*Members:* Jea(Leader), Miryo, Narsha, Ga-in(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them:* Quite the opposite of all these groups with 20 year old members, the girls in BEG are almost all approaching their 30s!  However, with age comes growth.  Jea, Narsha, and Ga-in are all excellent vocalists, along with Miryo who is quite possibly the most talented female idol group rapper.
*DEALBREAKER:*
*Notable Title Track:* Abracadabra - One of the two biggest songs of 2009.
*Notable Performances:*

*DALMATIAN (MFE)*
*Pronouced: *Like it looks*
Other Names:
Style:*Rap & Pop
*Members: * Jisu, Inati, Daniel, Day Day, Dari, Youngwan
*What You'll Love About Them:* All songs are feel good songs.
*DEALBREAKER:* Nothing really yet.
*Notable Title Track:* That Man Opposed
*Notable Performances:*

*F(X) (SM)*
*Pronouced:* Effex
*Other Names: 
Style:* Pop, techno, electro, heavy choreography, some rap.
*Members:* Victoria(Leader), Amber, Luna, Sulli, Krystal(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them:* One of the youngest groups to debut  recently, four out of five girls are 18 and under.  Each girl comes  with a unique voice, and well tuned dance skills.
*DEALBREAKER: * 
*Notable Title Track:* Nu ABO
*Notable Performances:*

*GIRL'S DAY (-)*
*Pronouced:* Like it is.
*Other Names:
Style:
Members:* So Jin, Ji Hae, Minah, Yura, Hyeri
*What You'll Love About Them:
DEALBREAKER:* Their debut track is horrendous
*Notable Title Track:* Twinkle Twinkle
*Notable Performances:*

*KARA (DSP)*
*Pronouced:* Car-uh
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* Kamilia
*Style:* Pop, Jpop, very little rap
*Members: *Gyuri(Leader), Seungyeon, Nicole, Hara, Jiyoung(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them:* These are the girls none other than the five fucking best, who I must say exude goddess-level confidence in whatever they do.  Their songs don't stray far from pop, and even their Korean songs have a very J-pop sound to them. 
*DEALBREAKER:* It's hard to picture them outside the "sweet girl" concept.
*Notable Title Track:* Mister*(NO ACTUAL MV)* - Was considered the B-side to a song, but eventually become what can be considered easily a huge hit.
(P.S. An MV was made for their Japan Debut
*Notable Performances:*

*NINE MUSES (SE)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:
Style:* Pop, a bit of rap, model-esque choreo
*Members: *Ryu Sera, Park Minha (Maknae), Violet, Lee Hyun Joo, Kim Rana (Leader), Lee Hyemin, Binnie, Pyo Hyemi, Moon Hyunah, Jung Jaekyung
*What You'll Love About Them: *Their personalities are amazing, they will make you laugh when you watch their shows. They are attractive. And they can sing contrary to popular belief.
*DEALBREAKER:* There's really ten nine six of them.
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*

*SECRET (TS)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* secrettime
*Style: *Pop, R&B,  
*Members: *Hyosung(Leader), Ji Eun, Zinger, Sunhwa(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them: *Even though debuting only a year ago, these girls have already established a very distinctive style to their music and dancing, which can be quite appealing in a new Kpop group.
*DEALBREAKER:* Some argue that Magic & Madonna are the same person.  I think they're just brothers.
*Notable Title Track:* Magic - If you knew Secret or not, EVERYONE knew this song. Shy Boy
*Notable Performances:*

*SISTAR (-)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:
Style:* Pop, Hip Hop
*Members: * Hyorin (Leader), Bora, Soyu, Dasom (maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them: * All talented girls that are the most athletic girls amongst Korean Girl Groups.
*DEALBREAKER:* Hyorin sings 65% of their title tracks
*Notable Title Track:* Shady Girl
*Notable Performances:*

*U-KISS (-)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* Kiss Me
*Style:*
*Members: *Soohyun, Kevin, Kibum, Eli, Alexander, Kiseop, Dongho(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them: *When you put Kevin into a wig, he really looks like a girl so if you're into that kind of thing.......
*DEALBREAKER: *"Stop treating us like kids", recently underwent member changes
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*




some minor updates here/there, filled in Sistar's and Girl's Day's.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I think they put lot more effort into You and I than this , still love it though , ending was awesome!
> 
> She's not even gona be promoting it right  , it'll be really nice live . IMO Yg should have made it a Daesung x Bom duet and promoted it .
> 
> ...



YG does things so crappy now =/ the jap album was really shitty on their side, it's just the Jap Versions of songs in the 4th BB Mini + all their previous original jap stuff that were released on cds before.

9muses: supposedly a comeback soon, which debuts the 10th member they added last time, minus the 3 that quit + 3 new members (unsure of this)


----------



## Hustler (Apr 20, 2011)

Lol they have such badluck with their Japanese promotions and it just seems like they're not interested in the whole hallyu wave shit to me . IMO Taeyang probably has a better solo chance in Japan unless BB goes back to their old ways and start like they did in Korea . 

As for 2ne1 girls are fierce and talented enough to make it anywhere aslong a bit of luck goes their way , disasters def didn't help


----------



## koguryo (Apr 20, 2011)

Info in Bold


*Spoiler*: __ 



*4MINUTE (CUBE)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* 4nia
*Style: *Pop, Rap
*Members: *JiHyun(Leader), Jiyoon, Gayoon, Hyuna, SoHyun(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them:* *Junglasses *
*DEALBREAKER:* *Sometimes it feels like Gayoon's voice isn't utilized properly but with recent tracks it has been much better*
*Notable Title Track:* I My Me Mine - Wasn't promoted much, however remains a favorite to fans.
*Notable Performances:* *Jiyoon first taking off the sunglasses during a live performance*[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zp_D-09SnKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Nightblade (Apr 20, 2011)

Pinocchio is awesome. 

Krystal. 



NudeShroom said:


> Secret's reason


makes perfect sense. :ho


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2011)

Holy shit guys thanks for the updates. 


Omg YEEEEEEEES!  I think it's 38 though?  I'll double check.

edit: nope i was wrong. xD

edit2: Please Don't Cry definitely wasn't as good as You and I, but it wasn't a step down.  I'm just happy YG doesn't flake on their quality. xD


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 20, 2011)

Ngh, Jay Park's teaser pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Katzuki (Apr 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BDGQYDua40[/YOUTUBE]

I really liked both the song and the video. Also, Baro, Jinyoung and CNU aren't bad.


----------



## JJ (Apr 20, 2011)

CN Blue Love Girl teaser apparently on the 22nd. It was obvious that was going to be the next song. The extra songs coming out are the ones from the Japanese album though. 

Wow SNSD double platinum. That sounds like quite a feat.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2011)

^Listening to that right now, I like it. o_O I don't hear any formulaic F&C ways in it. 

I think I might actually watch the CNBlue lives for this.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2011)

Time to watch RM!

/hoping everyone else I see lurking is watching too

and wouter i'm not sure but they have a pretty big handful of MVs, check out 4minuteofficial and for mvs before that i think theres 4minuteVEVO (i don't know why they have a vevo lol)


*Spoiler*: _OH SHIIII THIS IS CLEVER_ 




It seems they're pitting the members against one another so they don't realize they're being chased. 

edit: and lol, a minute later it's confirmed.  this is going to be AWESOME.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2011)

I love Bom's solo. Yes it's not as good as You and I (nothing ever will be) but it's a different song, alot more electro but I really like it. And only in Korea would ghost's be so well dressed and have impeccable hair

I really want to watch RM but can't till friday


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2011)

omg enno no 

I'll cut down on the spazzing and spoilers then 

edit: not a spoiler, but they always get them models ffs 

this one chick is like 2 inches taller than yoona, making her about 5'8"

more like 4 inches, making her 5'10" >___>

RM PDs must love them the ladies


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2011)

Nah go ahead, RM spazzing is always so random that you can never guess what is being said. 

Im glad CNB album isnt' a repackage otherwise heads were gonna role, I just got the SP ed. It seems like a single really, just with some pics and a diary apparently...


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2011)

what exactly does the diary include? 

and lol, haven't seen "yooruce willis" for a while.  it looks like real shoppers this time, they're all shaking the rm members hands & such

edit: omg this method is super suspenseful, or maybe it's because I'm biased slightly and cheering for soshi XD


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2011)

It's blank so you can write about all the stuff you did like washing hair  printing Seobbs face on your pillow etc, all the stuff you usually write on Twitter

Wouter you should check out 4minute's Mirrorx2 performance, they've improved a ton:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEzUT64Lgp0&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]

BIA4 isn't too bad, don't like them faking to play instruments, looks dumb but otherwise not bad for their debut.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2011)

oh god, hate all fake instrument playing.  annoyed me when soshi did it, annoyed me when WG did it, etc etc

BUT OMG LABSFHBKFLASGNFALHS;ILLF;SG,FA;SKMLAS;IKJNF YOU GO YOONA, BE FUCKIN RUTHLESS\

OMFG RM MEMBERS, DON'T YOU SEE ALL THIS HAPPENING?  THIS IS A SIGN TO BE EFFING CAREFUL WTDSFASFAS;FJANSLF;K

took them 4 effing members, srsly.

and OMG GARY, fuckin owned by sunny.


*Spoiler*: _really a spoiler_ 



Jong kook is the happiest man on earth while being attacked by both at the same time, yet so upset obviously  

DOWN TO YOORUCE WILLIS


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypit0NcNV-8&feature=player_embedded#at=113[/YOUTUBE]

:33


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha was acting cute for a hug. 

and hello there sanshouo, don't see you here often 

edit: oh jaesuk... everyones going to recognize you no matter what you do.


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't know about a lot of the stuff you guys talk about  i am reduced to lurking.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2011)

omg don't worry, we don't bite. 

If you come in and post about whatever you want, it's cool.  i'm usually lurking around here bored anyways. :33

and LOL, i bet the moment that guy took the jacket off jaesuk he marked it up in price :ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2011)

IT'S OFFICIAL

SUNNY IS A *BADASS*.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2011)

^I've missed Sunny. Lol your spazzng is crazyXD


2PM is on the list when they've done shit all in 2011, fail.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2011)

I think it's cause I've missed Sunny and SNSD in general on variety so much. 

There's a reason why they're so popular. 

Either way, they played well though I do think it was a bit too easy for them to win.  It was pretty suspenseful though considering how much more mystery was involved for them.

It was balanced to a point, but they made it so the search team had to consume too much time with their backs exposed.  I mean, searching for a record in a sea of 2000 of them is a bit much.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2011)

Have to make them Sones happy, if SNSD lose anything you know that they believe Blackjacks will somehow use it against them

Time to watch Fringe, been waiting all day


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2011)

Enjoy yo fringe. :ho

And meanwhile, i'm disappointed by the name of this next mission.

"Date with the girls" Seriously RM, SERIOUSLY? THIS BETTER NOT BE FORCED PAIRINGS.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2011)

Joongki will be all perfect male again. But cmon Jaesuk will make it epic, so will Gwang Soo. Must not be tempted to watch till friday


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2011)

The cast can do no wrong.  But I'm just thinking "HOW UNCREATIVE" but I'm not entirely to it yet, so I'm hoping they manage to impress me once again with a twist. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2011)

You know when theres guys and SNSD, pairings will commence. I hope Yoo Hyuk dance God comes outXD


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Apr 20, 2011)

This is irrelevant and random! But I'm moving to Daegu... :33 No more Seoul


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2011)

Alright, either way this is hilarious.  I don't know whats going on but Haha just knows how to be obsessed and make it funny 

^

TEACH US, Where is Daegu?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Apr 20, 2011)

Daegu is right beneath the peninsula... Pretty darn close to the Sea... It's a nice city - haven't been there myself, but looking forward to it since I didn't like my Seoul experience so much :33

Btw, will be moving to Japan this fall as well for school  
Life's good mayne


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh cool, I guess it's a chance to relax compared to being in the city.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2011)

I've heard Daegu is really nice. Not so many douches in Suits apparently.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Apr 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I've heard Daegu is really nice. Not so many douches in Suits apparently.



Trudat... People are chill a lot kpop idols originate from seoul, and famous Korean dictator is from that part as well... 

You guys get english teaching jobs in Korea like me and they will provide for a plane ticket / housing / severance pay/ etc. :33

It's a good deal all you need is a BA  degree 

fosho fosho :33 
Lol@ nudeshroomyoursigyo


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha thanks 

It'll take too long for me to get a BA degree and go to Seoul just to search for one person 

edit: okay, it wasn't a date.  they're doing a mission like they did when Siwon and that other awesome actor guy came.  

The date part only lasted a short time and it was mostly funny


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Apr 20, 2011)

Whoa i meant daegu not seoul hahaha... 
anywho 

Korea is breeding spot / hub for english teaching jobs - a lot foreigners exploit the opportunity to get that and chill and relax in an new culture


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh yeah I know.  My sister has a BA in linguistics and is fluent in Spanish so she shows me a lot of her grant opportunities, and recently on one of the pages I saw Korea had a huge amount available and it has no prerequisites on how much Korean you need to know.  

I think it would be cool to try but I definitely would be too exhausted by trying to teach.  That and they'd learn all my bad speaking habits.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 20, 2011)

Went to the immigration office and realized I forgot my passport

Gonna go tomorrow instead


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2011)

^ oh dang that sucks.  I hope it wasn't too hard getting there. 

and lol, they walked by a cut-out of seohyun and only yoona noticed it, she looked surprised too xD

and haha, they called Yoona Saebyuk for the first time in a looooooong time.

Alright, so the Soshi episode was a pretty awesome chase one asides from being a bit too difficult for RM members.  The rest of course was kind of lame due to RM members obsession with SNSD (Haha & Kwangsoo were great though) and the Monday Couple were tired as fuck. XD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh god.  OH GOD.  So adorable.  I just want to hug her all day long.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 21, 2011)

Sunny looked really pretty . Greasy Jae Suk  .



> Fans were able to purchase the limited edition covers through the Marie Claire homepage, and netizens became curious about which member managed to sell out her cover, and which one has yet to do so.
> 
> As of April 21st, Seohyun, YoonA, Jessica, Taeyeon, and Tiffany?s covers were all sold out.
> 
> Netizens commented, ?I heard Seohyun?s got sold out online and offline within two minutes of the release?, ?How can Yuri?s not be sold out, I refuse to believe it?, and ?Tiffany?s came out the prettiest!?



How long before Cara's sister realises her credit card is missing?


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 21, 2011)

Wait, Episode 39 is subbed already?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 21, 2011)

yes ^^ Speed Sub from Soshified!


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 21, 2011)

Can someone post a link?


----------



## Hustler (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Kagawa (Apr 21, 2011)

Ah, i want the download link


----------



## koguryo (Apr 21, 2011)

I wonder who else is married


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

koguryo said:


> I wonder who else is married



Looks like Lee Ji Ah was cheating on Seo-Taiji.  Horrible.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 21, 2011)

Ah what a slut , hot! 

Seo Taiji is probably 10 years way too old for her anyway

I can't find dl links Gam , you're better off waiting for Isubs to provide em


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Apr 21, 2011)

Proud of Bommie <3


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2011)

Oygahwd Seo Taiji was married and to her?!!! And here people were discussing her dating her Athena Co Star and laughing and joking about it. I feel bad but in the divorce she is gonna get alot.

Also this might surprise some but Adultery is still illegal in Korea, technically Taiji could fine her and even send her to jail but since she's loaded now I doubt she couldn't pay the fine. Everyone wondered where she came from and how she got such high profile roles with her acting, I guess everything is explained now


----------



## Sasori (Apr 21, 2011)

IU in London?

I'll kidnap for rep.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2011)

Okay so Lee Jiah was born in 81 and got married in 97 so that makes her 16 when she married, is that legal? This is quite sad, she sounds like a total gold digger trying to get half of Taiji's assests and so much alimony when apparently the kids live with him.


----------



## Alien (Apr 21, 2011)

Sasori said:


> IU in London?
> 
> I'll kidnap for rep.



500k for her corpse 

2000k for a live IU

That shoot in London was to die for btw. Best set ever 

new movies


----------



## koguryo (Apr 21, 2011)

I have to perform at someone's wedding in September.  I have no idea who's ceremony it is but all I know is that our popping performance follows a belly dancing performance


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 21, 2011)

^ I always knew they were creepers. 



 Truth is a lot of people would stand in shock if they were in his position, and if he had made it any farther he would have been killed by male sones while another one would have tried to take her home 

 but I wonder who the kpop fan is on their staff 

edit: I'm so glad that SNSD always gets to try different magazines, i like how they all have different tastes because for once Hyo gets the best picture by far:


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 21, 2011)

^lol it really is worth it if you're a fan.  soshified literally will do anything with an SNSD member in it, thus I've seen just about every major show with them xD

Soy has pretty much gone all out as a fansite... and she literally keeps adding more and more.  

Too bad here on NF the owner has a separate site.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2011)

> Lol.. fuck that



I have a Soshified account that I barely use, I could send you links. RDR subs have me covered tbh.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 21, 2011)

btw isubs are still releasing ep 39 if you just wanna watch ssf's version on youtube and dl it in a few weeks.  

and i wonder why they haven't released 33 yet, it was at 93% two days ago and usually at that point they start uploading it a day later  same with heroes sub group, one episode has been at 93% for 8 days. xD

i'm bored.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2011)

Listening to F(x), not liking it tbh.

Their pitches a little too high aswell.

Okay Love is good, reminds me of Kara but with F(x) style.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 21, 2011)

Nu Abo > anything they released in their new album tbh , it's good but it just sounds like a mashup of Chu and Lachata to me.

Diggin Vic hair though ..


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 21, 2011)

Pinocchio is SNSD Lite


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2011)

> Nu Abo > anything they released in their new album tbh , it's good but it just sounds like a mashup of Chu and Lachata to me.



It's not as cool as Nu Abo i'd say. It's alot more feel good pop this time round esp with Mah gangsta mah gangsta

F(x) fans are a bit Amber biased, everywhere on YT it's Amber should sing more, SM is evil, Omg I wanna marry Amber, Amber is the best singer in F(x), Amber created fire etcXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> F(x) fans are a bit Amber biased, everywhere on YT it's Amber should sing more, SM is evil, Omg I wanna marry Amber, Amber is the best singer in F(x), Amber created fire etcXD





I do agree that she should sing more.  She stayed on pitch for Kissing You, and I'd rather hear her sing in some of these songs than put in some 2 line rap with corny sounding english


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 21, 2011)

Has anybody listened to X-5 yet?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2011)

I think I listened to their title track, can't remember tho


----------



## Hustler (Apr 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> F(x) fans are a bit Amber biased, everywhere on YT it's Amber should sing more, SM is evil, Omg I wanna marry Amber, Amber is the best singer in F(x), Amber created fire etcXD



This!!! so friking much , it seems like Amber is the Cinderella and everyone else are the evil step sisters . God you can stan someone but Amber fans are hardcore .


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm listening to 'Fantasy'. It's the one I've liked so far.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2011)

Perhaps Amber needs to do more than just rap however think about Sulli, that girl doesn't even get that. But calling her the second best singer in F(x) is alittle delusional..

Fantasy sounds like Suju mixed with Shinee. Okay I guess.


----------



## Alien (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah what's up with all those Amber stans lol

I don't understand why he's so popular


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 21, 2011)

Anyone here a 'Mate' fan?



Ennoea said:


> Fantasy sounds like Suju mixed with Shinee. Okay I guess.



I hadn't thought of it like that  Perhaps the intro.. that's so SUJU.


But the song of the week is definitely 'B1A4 - Ok' for me. I don't know why I like it so much.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 21, 2011)

Alien said:


> Yeah what's up with all those Amber stans lol
> 
> I don't understand why *he's* so popular



Trolololol


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2011)

Them girls be loving Amber, however Amber likes them ganstas

So Big Bang released an Acapella ver of Tonight mini, it's not bad but it's got Autotune on it, acapella my ass



> Anyone here a 'Mate' fan?



Their first album is one of my most played Korean albums, Korean rock ballads at their best.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 21, 2011)

Alien said:


> Yeah what's up with all those Amber stans lol
> 
> I don't understand why he's so popular



Same reason why Shinee is so popular

girly guys

boyish girls


----------



## Hustler (Apr 21, 2011)

^ YG is pretty much releasing shit to keep the artists and fans occupied . He's got so many ducks that lay golden eggs, he doesn't even need to bother with them to earn money .

I guess that's the benefit of choosing talent over looks


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Their first album is one of my most played Korean albums, Korean rock ballads at their best.



Did you listen to their most recent mini album? I loved it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxpPk5u3chY[/YOUTUBE]
The two songs were awesome but this one is, without a doubt, my favourite.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2011)

YG made so much money last year and only 2NE1 and Taeyang were really successful with Gummy and Se7en doing less than extraordinary. Now imagine how much they're gonna make this year with GDTOP, Seungri, BB albums/repackages and 2NE1. God they're gonna be loaded. 

If I was Korean and I could sing YG would be it, I'd do a Taeyang and just burst in to his room and ask him why he didn't call me, he'd be so impressed I'd become a BB member completely delusional at this point



> Did you listen to their most recent mini album? I loved it.



Yeah I liked the singles, abit on the Alt rock side which kinda surprised me. Shame one of them left for Military, will have to wait two years for a second album>_>


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 21, 2011)

^



What? Military? Well that just sucks.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> YG made so much money last year and only 2NE1 and Taeyang were really successful with Gummy and Se7en doing less than extraordinary. Now imagine how much they're gonna make this year with GDTOP, Seungri, BB albums/repackages and 2NE1. God they're gonna be loaded.
> 
> If I was Korean and I could sing YG would be it, I'd do a Taeyang and just burst in to his room and ask him why he didn't call me, he'd be so impressed I'd become a BB member completely delusional at this point
> 
> ...


 So true , anyone would talent would wana go to YG because he really looks after his artists . Have you seen 2ne1's dorm? 

Not to mention how much BB earns from CF's , add 2ne1 to that especially with Adidas and Nikon . SM has successful artists but they milk everything out of their slaves to earn it . Snsd under YG would have like billion dollar mv's everytime .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2011)

> So true , anyone would talent would wana go to YG because he really looks after his artists . Have you seen 2ne1's dorm?



TOP bought a $2 mil mansion, he obviously pays them a ton.



> Not to mention how much BB earns from CF's , add 2ne1 to that especially with Adidas and Nikon . SM has successful artists but they milk everything out of their slaves to earn it . Snsd under YG would have like billion dollar mv's everytime .



SM wastes it's money on failed ventures like Karaoke and shit, and then milk their artists to make up for it. I think they're trying to change with contract changes and more interest in albums. Under YG SNSD would wear Lego necklaces and toilet seat accessories, cool shit like that


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9dZkixlsGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 21, 2011)

taxi dance


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 21, 2011)

it should be Yellow Taxi!

and the MV is okay for me...needs to be more creative!


----------



## Alien (Apr 21, 2011)

Ichi can you get me a download link for T-ara's official Yayaya MV ? HD version please


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 21, 2011)

Outfits look great... Seohyun has a hat <333

Though of course low budget set

it'd be nice to have SOMETHING different for once.  Even if it was like suju's happiness where they take to the streets and let people molest hug them for free


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2011)

> K-Pop is a genre that sounds a bit like the Black Eyed Peas – only in Korean



Kpop isn't a genre and no it doesn't sound BEP.



> Chances are you've never heard of BoA, Girls' Generation and TVXQ, yet they've outsold many major-label acts in the UK and US.



In which Universe? Cuz it's sure as hell not this one.



> "Beast are as big in South East Asia as Backstreet Boys were in the west, 15 years ago,"



That would be Arashi.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 21, 2011)

sounds like the ultimate SONELFB2UTYCASSNIAKISSEVERLASTINGETCETC wrote that article


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 21, 2011)

lol for some reason i lol when i hear Black Eyed Peas ...but dont get me wrong xD


----------



## Sasori (Apr 21, 2011)

Alien said:


> 500k for her corpse
> 
> 2000k for a live IU


Funny, I thought it would be the other way round.


----------



## JJ (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2011)

> Love Girl was written by Yonghwa BTW.



About Seohyun I'm sure

I wonder who the girl is? She looks really cute.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

> I swear something about this seems so familiar. Not sure yet though.



It is a bit difficult to tell, with the commentary, but it reminds me a bit of T-ara's Bo Peep Bo Peep.


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks to me a lot of the same hand movements of Hoot.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 21, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> Damn it they should just release the video already. It's also music like this is why FNC ought to just let them write their own music for an entire album (probably won't happen). Love Girl was written by Yonghwa BTW.



They should.  This concept just suits them way better.  The songs they released as title tracks were okay, but had this whole overproduced feel to them and to the MV.  

I mean, it's one thing to enter a company to become a more "traditional" idol where most of your effort is invested into training, but I feel that a group like CNBlue shouldn't have to do that when they have their own talent.

Though then again, I guess they may have been experimenting to get their names out there, and generate fans.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2011)

> I swear something about this seems so familiar. Not sure yet though.



The individual parts look like a mash up of every song they've done since Genie. And the hand movements are Bo peep like.



> They should. This concept just suits them way better. The songs they released as title tracks were okay, but had this whole overproduced feel to them and to the MV.



It's the composers that FNC have, they composes a specific title track for CNBlue. I think they got Love spot on but perhaps Intuition was just too familiar for it's own good. Meh the guys can produce better songs than FNC anyway, CNB have made them redundant. Imagine/Lovegirl>>>Intuition.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 21, 2011)

blondeyul is weird.

the handmovements supposedly imitate driving a taxi but idk.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2011)

Seohyun in that hat=hell yes.

The highlights look abit eh but I like it.

Still don't like the ghost make up they're putting on them in Japan.


----------



## Alien (Apr 21, 2011)

I think her hair looks pretty good imo and i'm not exactly a fan of Asians with blonde hair. Has the tendency to look really tacky.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 21, 2011)

close up on Jess

Interesting thing happen to me today, so I put my itunes random play (kinda loud) and went for an afternoon nap. T woke up like 3 times in the middle of my nap! and guess wat, I dream about f(x); i opened my eyes NU ABO was playing, 2nd time i dream about 2PM, opened my eyes...Without U was playing. 3rd time, I dream about Jess, and woke up, One Year Later was playing....EPIC


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

Ichi, that is an amazing set of coincidences.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 21, 2011)

ikr  i dream about kpop stuffs alot lol


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh god.  Do you still have that video of you dancing to SNSD's glee?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 21, 2011)

Yul isn't full on blonde, it's just a really light shade of brown iirc

EDIT:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx1YVcBeELU[/YOUTUBE]

WOAH, that dance is actually looking REALLY slick


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 21, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Oh god.  Do you still have that video of you dancing to SNSD's glee?



um you mean the vid where i danced Hoot?


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

It was hoot?  If so then that one.  ^_^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 21, 2011)

um yes i still have it...wat about it?


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

Was wondering if I could get it again.  I lost it awhile ago.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 21, 2011)

lol ok wait then ahha um go on MSN 
wat do u need that for?


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll have to get it some other day.  Don't have MSN installed at the moment.

I just want to feel better about my own dancing attempts.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 21, 2011)

oh i see! post a vid of your dance yah?


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll have to get a camera first.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 21, 2011)

lol no  camera? how about webcam?


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

I do a webcam.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 21, 2011)

oh then go go xD


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 21, 2011)

Late, but.. EP 39 of running man was really hilarious. Too bad we saw a spoiler at the start


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll have to find the driver cd for the webcam first.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 21, 2011)

aigoo!! do anything to get the vid up! xD


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm having second thoughts about putting up the video.  I'm awfully shy.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 21, 2011)

wut your dance will be better than me so dont worry xD


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 21, 2011)

Don't do it fail, it will become viral. Then you will become a laughing stock.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 21, 2011)

wut...there is no love for kpop?


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

Ichi:  I don't even like taking pictures of myself.  

Gamst:  I would die of embarrassment.

Ichi:  Think you can set up your radio one of these days again?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 21, 2011)

Gamst said:


> Don't do it fail, it will become viral. Then you will become a laughing stock.



meaning gamst will personally facebook and twitter it making sure everyone reposts it 

he will also pay tons of money to get it on the front page of youtube 

then rebecca black will want to work with you

you suddenly have 200 million views

you've been laughed at tons

but you'll be rich.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 21, 2011)

oh wooot
[MV] f(x) - Pinocchio (Danger) (Melon Full HD-1080p)  is out ^^ downloading xD

and ‎[RUMOR] Jessica went to Music Bank today to support f(x)'s Krystal's comeback 

Jess JJang!


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 21, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> meaning gamst will personally facebook and twitter it making sure everyone reposts it
> 
> he will also pay tons of money to get it on the front page of youtube
> 
> ...



 do it fail , i want half the money


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 21, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Ichi:  I don't even like taking pictures of myself.
> 
> Gamst:  I would die of embarrassment.
> 
> Ichi:  Think you can set up your radio one of these days again?



radio? not sure! why?

and wat song did you practice Fail?


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

I practiced Run Devil Run.  

Nudes:  My desire for wealth vs my desire for a peaceful life.  Tough decision.

Gamst:  I'll give you 10k.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2011)

So his destiny will change after he dances on webcam? Hmm someone tell all those wimmin ho's on the internet web chats they could be the next Rebecca Black


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 21, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> I practiced Run Devil Run.
> 
> Nudes:  My desire for wealth vs my desire for a peaceful life.  Tough decision.
> 
> Gamst:  I'll give you 10k.



oh RDR epic,!!! i never tried that one >.<


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErHpZslNokA[/YOUTUBE]
Kyuhyun


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh Vic 





where is the rep Hust? jk


----------



## Hustler (Apr 22, 2011)

Vic   and repped

Ugh Eno is gona kill me for this but Suzy is pretty adorable , i'm warming up to her


----------



## Adachi (Apr 22, 2011)

OMG HAVE YOU GUYS SEEN THIS YET SGTRJAHJSFJRYJ
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZagYzLNyg7w&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]

ADDICTING SONG + YELLOW SOSHI = SURE WIN


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2011)

Adachi:  We have.  

Can't wait for the full version.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 22, 2011)

we will spazz then the full MV is out!! but i hope they will release full HD  for this


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TjgtyvtEEA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Apr 22, 2011)

"my gangster" 

Sounds so silly


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 22, 2011)

Lol if you subtract the silly pants and the MAH GANGSTA MAH GANGSTA it's a really cute performance.  I sorta like it. XD


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2011)

> Ugh Eno is gona kill me for this but Suzy is pretty adorable , i'm warming up to her



Nah I'm warming up to her too. I don't mind her so much but she's still really overrated for being really not very talented, abit like SoHee.

Mah Gansta, Mah Gangsta. Something tells me Amber does not like her Gangsta boys whatsoever


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 22, 2011)

^

Lots of stuff to watch today, but soooooooo much hate overall.  Oh youtube.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't think Hyuna/Jihyun/Sohyun can pull off BoA tbh. Gayoon was good and Jiyoon was decent but the other 3 were pretty bad.

Amber's flow seems off but it's probably because she hasn't performed in like a year. Vic & Sulli improved tons tho, so proud ^_^.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2011)

> WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT, YOUTUBE?



They want their stupid flawless Oppas. 4Minute is tired out so they should give them a break. Gayoon and Jiyoon are two of the most dependable female Idol singers. BoA is too hard to do anyway, only a handful of Idols could do her justice, and I doubt 4Minute had much time to prepare.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Apr 22, 2011)

I think Kpop needs a new direction.

I mean the hype is still there, but I think it's about time they reintroduced it in a new fashion. It's getting old quickly  

And I know you're prlly going to respond in saying - ah you just being cynical and being a self-deprecating ... newho


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 22, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Amber's flow seems off but it's probably because she hasn't performed in like a year. Vic & Sulli improved tons tho, so proud ^_^.



They did improve a lot, I was surprised by how much time Sulli got and how well she handled it. xD



Ennoea said:


> They want their stupid flawless Oppas. 4Minute is tired out so they should give them a break. Gayoon and Jiyoon are two of the most dependable female Idol singers. BoA is too hard to do anyway, only a handful of Idols could do her justice, and I doubt 4Minute had much time to prepare.



Gayoon & Jiyoon are so overlooked. 

and speaking of flawless oppas:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QD-i5SO3V1Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They want their stupid flawless Oppas. 4Minute is tired out so they should give them a break. Gayoon and Jiyoon are two of the most dependable female Idol singers. *BoA is too hard to do anyway, only a handful of Idols could do her justice,* and I doubt 4Minute had much time to prepare.



this is so true.

Suzy is pretty cute but overrated as hell. I hope she doesn't get as many lines as she did for BGGG/Breathe for their next comeback cause they really should go to the more vocally talented members (Fei, who got like zero lines in Breathe and sang like, some of the chorus).

also 2pm's jap debut single seems to have a totally lulz choreo. wtf was that? they are such a joke now 

(speaking of which JYP also needs to stop giving Chansung so many lines for title tracks because gd he is horrible!)


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Apr 22, 2011)

I need love


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 22, 2011)

John Carter of Mars said:


> I think Kpop needs a new direction.
> 
> I mean the hype is still there, but I think it's about time they reintroduced it in a new fashion. It's getting old quickly
> 
> And I know you're prlly going to respond in saying - ah you just being cynical and being a self-deprecating ... newho



lol it does need a new direction.  

though to a certain extent, i think we're happy with how it is. it's like, there are some aspects that need to improve greatly while some we wouldn't mind to stay the same.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2011)

> And I know you're prlly going to respond in saying - ah you just being cynical and being a self-deprecating ... newho



Ah you're just being Cynical

Kpop is always changing but very slowly, it's just the dearth of variety in mainstream Kpop and overload of Idols is sort of making Kpop look more alike than it probably is.

Could you post the 2PM vid? Chansung is horrible, when you can't rap or sing, take off your shirt and make faces where you look like a dinosaur and you'll be known as the talented one.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7DrBbyosDQ[/YOUTUBE]

...russian saram?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Apr 22, 2011)

newho... Did anyone hear about seotaiji?... 
All a scam to cover up some political matters in Korea... just my theory


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2011)

Oppa= Man who is ambiguously related to me
Assa= *Sound of Success*
Gigity BoomXD

They need to make a Key of Korean words and their actual translations


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 22, 2011)

there was a better ver of the choreo but the vid got deleted


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 22, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFF Taec & Chansung.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2011)

I should become a choreographer in Korea:

JYP: We need a new dance, the song is called Take OFF!!
Me: Take off ... like a Plane, Omg Plane Choreo, *does the Aeroplane by stretching his arms and acting cuckoo* Wooo Im a plane, Im soo good at this, yay!!!
JYP: Fierce, you're hired
Me


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 22, 2011)

Lol at least the song didn't sound as bad as Without U or whatever that other song was they released in 2010

though teasers are misleading

But lol Japan, you'll have to choose by Taxi or by Plane.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2011)

The next song I'll be hired is when Shinee release their new song Submarine, I'll do a great choreo for that aswell, Im so good at it



> All a scam to cover up some political matters in Korea... just my theory



Don't know about how interested the youth are in Politics in Korea but this is really true in Japan.

For Taxi I'd do a "Whistling for a Taxi* dance, the I've got an imaginary steering wheel is lazy. SM you hear, Im up for hiring


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 22, 2011)

ERRRYBODY DO THE U-BOAT

and whats this about the scamming?  they use big entertainment news to distract from politics?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Apr 22, 2011)

It's true everywhere... 

It's like that one time Chappelle mentioned Jackson's trials - they happened at critical times of the nations economic / political breakdowns and choices... lol...


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2011)

When a huge scandal comes out there's some serious political issue imminent and it's being used to divert attentions elsewhere. I remember during the beginning of the Iraq War Tony Blair tried silly tactics to try to fool the general populace but British people are so cynical they can see this stuff coming from a mile off and it just ended up blowing up in his face.

Oh to make this relevant, watching RM now.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Apr 22, 2011)

lol... funny


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2011)

"Hey do you guys have Basic Instinct?"

Everyone quickly starts denying: No we don't know our wives will kill us


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 22, 2011)

Jaesuk is once again awesome that episode.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2011)

He's the only one doing anything, the rest are just fanboying


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah, and it's sort of lame since I think the concept and the area for the episode were pretty awesome.  It was a huge maze of flea market and they pay tons of models to walk around, you gotta be on your toes. 

But instead... YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONA!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2011)

I saw you from far, you were glowing

Jaesuk is on top form, greasy man

Show is making me hungry, I miss late night street vendor visits

I'd laugh at Gwangsoo but I've seen guys do the money trick trying to get in a girls good books way too many timesXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 22, 2011)

oh god i became hungry when i saw that too, luckily we had pizza.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2011)

For fans of The Calling or Smallville:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPRoZqnvuGQ&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 22, 2011)

Fucking Yonghwa, making it hard not to like you. 

He sounded great there (even though his English was very hit and miss) but I seriously thought he was channeling the lead singer at one point.


----------



## Alien (Apr 22, 2011)

My little ho is doing so well

_
The power of idol groups is sweeping across the franchise fried chicken industry. For the chicken brand market, it’s difficult to find anyone as appealing as an ‘idol’ to teenage or family consumers.

With all the top brands, such as Mexicana, Goobne, MasDay Chicken, BBQ, BHC and HotSun Chicken employing idols as their company sponsors, the fierce battle within the chicken industry has begun.

Mexicana chose IU as their 2011 model, using such fierce marketing tactics such as diaries and bromides. IU is an idol who is loved by the entire generation. Not only through singing but acting as well, her strong point lies in her friendly image as the ‘Nation’s Little Sister.’ A PR representative stated “Last month’s sales are up 30% from the same period as the previous year, meaning the ‘IU Effect’ is clearly visible.”_


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2011)

> the fierce battle within the chicken industry has begun.



Oh so dangerous, they make it sound like war

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwOU_Vkh32Q[/YOUTUBE]
Even with such a lazy CF I'd still buy it


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh god that was bad.  

But all I can see are chicken wars in my head.  I was thinking of all the groups getting into Mafia wars until I did a quick search on akp and found that KJK does chicken CFs too, so I know who won.


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 22, 2011)

I wonder where you buy the other half of that video, where some guy comes behind her and they go behind the counter-


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2011)

She can't dance for shit but damn



> I was thinking of all the groups getting into Mafia wars until I did a quick search on akp and found that KJK does chicken CFs too, so I know who won.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sropSMrgVvc[/YOUTUBE]
Goobne SNSD attack Sparta with Sunny tackling him until Kook realises there are no cameras and solos them all with his fiery chest


----------



## Hustler (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 22, 2011)

oh god 

I love Kim Jong Kook now.  He's just too awesome in his own way.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 22, 2011)

SNSD's 2nd Asia Tour will be soon 2011-12

I should move back to Vietnam in march to catch the girls xD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 23, 2011)

please have a Singapore stop!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 23, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> please have a Singapore stop!!!



yes they will ^^


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 23, 2011)

anyone have 4minute/HyunA/Jihyun pics I could use for sets?


----------



## JJ (Apr 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I should become a choreographer in Korea:
> 
> JYP: We need a new dance, the song is called Take OFF!!
> Me: Take off ... like a Plane, Omg Plane Choreo, *does the Aeroplane by stretching his arms and acting cuckoo* Wooo Im a plane, Im soo good at this, yay!!!
> ...








Ennoea said:


> For fans of The Calling or Smallville:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPRoZqnvuGQ&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]





NudeShroom said:


> Fucking Yonghwa, making it hard not to like you.
> 
> He sounded great there (even though his English was very hit and miss) but I seriously thought he was channeling the lead singer at one point.



One of the earliest videos I saw of them was playing this song. Pretty cool that they still do it.  Jonghyun has improved on the vocal. He used to flub more on his English to this.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 23, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> anyone have 4minute/HyunA/Jihyun pics I could use for sets?


i think these will help? no?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 23, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> i think these will help? no?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you. :33 +rep


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2011)

Amusing blunder.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 23, 2011)

fact about me!

- If Im korean, I will work my ass off to become a singer ^^


----------



## Hustler (Apr 23, 2011)

Eno : It's the netizens who overrate their idol and make everyone else develop hatred towards that idol . Sure her acting sucks and she's not the vocalist they make her out to be but poor girl is so young and it's kinda harsh .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 23, 2011)

lol welcome back to Vic av Hustler ^^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 23, 2011)

oh HyunA shares more pic on Twitter ^^


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 23, 2011)

Hyuna pek


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 23, 2011)

Agh Untouchable for military. At least they will release something else before their enlistment. 



Smh.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 23, 2011)

more suspicious of Brave Girls/Rainbow cause f(x) barely cracked 10k last year and 4min were below that (but I think 4min's popularity has increased with Mirror Mirror moreso than Rainbow with To Me).

(not to mention Brave Girls are backed by Brave Bros who probably earn tons thanks to writing/composing all three title tracks of Sistar's, a lot of stuff for Pledis, etc.)


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 23, 2011)

I just love Jang Geun-seok!!!  
and the songs he contributed to "You're Beautiful" and "Mary Stayed Out All Night" are wonderfully sweet!


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 23, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> more suspicious of Brave Girls/Rainbow cause f(x) barely cracked 10k last year and 4min were below that (but I think 4min's popularity has increased with Mirror Mirror moreso than Rainbow with To Me).
> 
> (not to mention Brave Girls are backed by Brave Bros who probably earn tons thanks to writing/composing all three title tracks of Sistar's, a lot of stuff for Pledis, etc.)



My first thoughts are "who the hell are brave girls!?"

And yeah, I would expect 4minute to be more popular than Rainbow.  Hopefully something pops up later where some netizen does research on company backgrounds, they tend to be good at fishing up dirt on stuff like this xD



Snow Princess said:


> I just love Jang Geun-seok!!!
> and the songs he contributed to "You're Beautiful" and "Mary Stayed Out All Night" are wonderfully sweet!





:3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 23, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> I just love Jang Geun-seok!!!
> and the songs he contributed to "You're Beautiful" and "Mary Stayed Out All Night" are wonderfully sweet!



he's a great actor! he's in Singapore right now I think (he had a fansign or something).



NudeShroom said:


> My first thoughts are "who the hell are brave girls!?"
> 
> And yeah, I would expect 4minute to be more popular than Rainbow.  Hopefully something pops up later where some netizen does research on company backgrounds, they tend to be good at fishing up dirt on stuff like this xD



one of the 10++ rookie groups that debuted this month, they're like the Brave Brothers version of dalshabet (E-Tribe).

speaking of dalshabet, their title track for their comeback is just bad =/ it's not even catchy (like Supa Dupa Diva).

I hope it's an album not just a digital single for Untouchable. could be some features for the Secret girls if they ever need female vocals.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2011)

^The horror.

@Hust: I'm in complete agreement. Yes her coming on a top 10 list of female singers was ridiculous cuz she can't sing but she's just a young girl trying to make a living, hating on her is just silly. It makes me just like the Jung sister haters. 

As for chart manipulation, nearly all companies do it. They make deals with digital charts to feature their songs more or move them up in ranks etc. The whole Brave Girls thing is obvious, noone even knows them but they did so well on charts. As for the rest I'm not sure. DSP buying their own albums doesn't really sound like them because they're cheap and 4Minute have stayed up high on most charts and they're no rookies.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 23, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> :3




thanks! I'll make some gifs from this fo sho 



Rain's Angel said:


> he's a great actor! he's in Singapore right now I think (he had a fansign or something).


those lucky Singaporean girls!


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Spica (Apr 23, 2011)

Lejooon... his face fits womanhood, lol.


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 23, 2011)

​


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 23, 2011)

supposed album sales



> 4 minute album sales
> 
> first week 1600
> second week 1600
> ...



poor f(x) tho, they didn't manage a win for Nu ABO because of a similar issue with 2PM's album hoard/rigged scores, pretty shitty if it happens again for pinocchio promos.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 23, 2011)

All this just for an award?  dubya tee eff.


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 23, 2011)

So... I'm stanning B1A4 so fast right now it's causing time to dilate 

took me a few minutes to come up with that....


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 23, 2011)

oh noda. xD

i'm starting to wish F(x) did gangsta boy on MuCore too, I liked it on Mubank.  Especially all the cute hats. xD


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 23, 2011)

I keep repeating big bang's love song 

Waiting for running man to be released for all members


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2011)

> Apparently, Brave Girl's company started the trend of buying back their albums which forces other companies to do so.



Actually JYP started the trend

Oh man I wanna stan A Pink but their maknae was born in 96, thats just Idk weird.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Actually JYP started the trend
> 
> Oh man I wanna stan A Pink but their maknae was born in 96, thats just Idk weird.



 Yeh 

I feel sorry for the likes of Infinite if people are rigging the shit out of the album sales . Is it true that Secret did so for Shy boy aswell? 

Btw is Girls day Yura legal? pics/gifs of her boobs are circulating around tumblr


----------



## Alien (Apr 23, 2011)

Born in 1992 so yeah

brb tumblr'ing


----------



## Hustler (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2011)

Yep turned 18 in November. 

Tbh album sales are only high if you have a big dedicated fan following (Elf, Sones, Shawols, Beauties, VIPs etc) otherwise your album won't sell that much unless it's really good like Tara or 2NE1's mini. But singles are different, stuff like Shy Boy was really popular so I doubt they bought their own singles but with anything unless you know they didn't, you can never really know.

I'm not gonna stan the 14 year old but the girl with the Bangs is mine

Funny how I can tell them all apart and know atleast half their names already yet with Ranbow, all I see are Bom, Taeng and Hyomin


----------



## Hustler (Apr 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Yep turned 18 in November.
> 
> Tbh album sales are only high if you have a big dedicated fan following (Elf, Sones, Shawols, Beauties, VIPs etc) otherwise your album won't sell that much unless it's really good like Tara or 2NE1's mini. But singles are different, stuff like Shy Boy was really popular so I doubt they bought their own singles but with anything unless you know they didn't, you can never really know.
> 
> ...



Yeh it also helps being in a big company . Oh I read a comment saying Secret's agency bought back albums to increase sales and people were in agreement , RA would probably know .

Eunji??  /


----------



## Alien (Apr 23, 2011)

Dem legs 

face looks like she asked the surgeon for the standard Hyori treatment tho


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 23, 2011)

Awesome. Anymore?


----------



## Hustler (Apr 23, 2011)

Gamst said:


> Awesome. Anymore?



Idk just look around 

Flawless bastards , L has improved way too much

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gufE5xFbIs0&feature=player_embedded#at=119[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2011)

Alien not sure Hyori had surgery, atleast her boob are real

Don't remind me Cara, I missed it because my family were too busy watching sport, will watch it later now

@Hust: I don't remember Secret buying their own singles but they might have I guess, RA will know.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 23, 2011)

Gamst said:


> Hyuna pek



Fany Fany Tiffany


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 23, 2011)

Vic!!! 


- waiting for that ep of Oh My School to get sub xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 23, 2011)

Lol Ichi, you need to stop double/triple posting, I think you're adding work for JJ 

and omg Enno my DL just finished so I'm about to watch it.  I can't believe you couldn't watch it cause of your darn family. 

and lol, vic has cute dimples.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 23, 2011)

i just cant wait to spazz!


----------



## JJ (Apr 23, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> :3



Sukkie looks good. 

I think it's good to have a first video that is just of the artist. I like the song. Don't love it though. A couple of people were shocked at him doing this kind of music considering he does a lot of pop/dance/hip-hop when he does his shows. After reading that one of his all time favorite bands is L'Arc~en~Ciel, it should come as less of a surprise. 

I wish I could find that video of him and Yonghwa jamming on guitar. I thought I'd saved it.


----------



## Jesus Date (Apr 23, 2011)

the latest running man ep with yoona and sunny is awesome.
Hope to snsd in some more variety shows again


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 23, 2011)

^Sadly we probably won't see them as a group in variety until September, because that's when their Korean comeback is. 

However it's very likely to see them in pairs/solo for various shows.  :3


----------



## Jesus Date (Apr 23, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> ^Sadly we probably won't see them as a group in variety until September, because that's when their Korean comeback is.
> 
> However it's very likely to see them in pairs/solo for various shows.  :3



oh well better than nothing I guess 
btw is there a subbed version of the idol athletics 2010?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 23, 2011)

^Sorry I wouldn't know 

RM episodes are getting longer... Ep 33 is 1:29, meaning 90 minutes of Running Man, which is awesome. 

I wonder if this means it's cutting into Heroes since they're both a part of good Sunday?  Though I think Heroes isn't horrible, RM is just waaaaaaaaaay superior.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2011)

That's way too long. Unless the ep is really funny RM drags after the first hour mostly thanks to the 10 chances thing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 23, 2011)

I like the ten chances thing, but the little filler stuff they do in the middle is usually way unnecessary. 

I wonder if they're being pressured to make episodes longer or something?  I'm pretty sure that's valuable commercial time that they could be selling. xD

watching RM33, how does the Monday couple never get boring? pek


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp-je8XKkIQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 23, 2011)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gufE5xFbIs0&feature=player_embedded#at=119[/YOUTUBE]



Wonderful!


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 23, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp-je8XKkIQ[/YOUTUBE]



How much longer must I wait. T______T


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't think Secret's company would buy back their own albums, they lack the funds to do so and the company has never cared about rankings.

All of their Shy Boy wins were due to digital sales not album sales. The article even mentioned Secret took a way longer time to sell the amount of albums Brave Girls did. Just jealous haters trying to come up with rumors because they caught a big break this year.


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 23, 2011)

OMG YES



More Kim Bum pictures to fap to, this is bliss!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 23, 2011)

I was thinking they would lack the funds as well, considering Secret's company isn't that big.

And oh god Jae Suk, your pants are a bit too tight lately....


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 24, 2011)

they bitched to get the system changed when it was based on Digital Sales cause Gee won non-stop but now... lol.

I feel bad for KBS cause they publicize the score but both SBS and MNet take album sales into consideration too, just that SBS doesn't show the breakdown for the winner so they escape all the bitching.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2011)

> However, these days, even the top idol groups can barely sell 10,000 copies of their albums



Wow...I didn't know that it was that bad.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 24, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Wow...I didn't know that it was that bad.



they probably mean mid-popularity groups like 4min/Sistar/miss A/Secret/Rainbow because the top groups can sell 30~50k depending on fanbase.

male groups don't have an issue with sales cause fangirls are really hardcore, it's the girl groups.


----------



## Spica (Apr 24, 2011)

1 CD =  12000 to 16000 won x 50 000 = roughly 700 000 USD. In a country of 48,875,000, that's really bad.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 24, 2011)

mah Jess is EPIC!
"Hi We're Jessica"

oh did anyone here try out Apink yet? their songs is good
if you like SNSD's old songs, you might like their songs ^^


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 24, 2011)

Spica said:


> 1 CD =  12000 to 16000 won x 50 000 = roughly 700 000 USD. In a country of 48,875,000, that's really bad.



Korea's Music Industry was doing pretty bad even before the sales decline in the industry worldwide, so I'm not surprised =X


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2011)

> oh did anyone here try out Apink yet? their songs is good
> if you like SNSD's old songs, you might like their songs ^^



Ichi try reading the posts here once in a while

yes I like them, so do a few others.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2011)

Siwon should be in Taec's place and why no Gahee? G.na


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 24, 2011)

^Wow, an actual decent list.  

Siwon is probably better off then Taec on work, though sadly I gotta agree that Taec has excellent genetics in that area. 

10 bucks says when Jiyoung is 2 years older they'll be fine with putting her higher, she has nice legs. 

edit: Oh expressionless UEE, of course just let your body talk for you...


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2011)

Taec is tall but that's about it, not to mention his muscles have all but disappeared unlike Changmin from 2AM. When they were concentrating on Jiyoung's boobs and going ahh, so illegal man

Lol fans claiming YG bought out 2NE1 albums now. You know everyone keeps concentrating on the companies but what's so different about fans buying thousands of copies of albums to make their Idol's win on year end charts? It's the same, it's still manipulation otherwise 2AM deserved to win last year.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh god I just watched hers. 

Poor Jiyoung, being sexualized like that. 

And oh man.  At least 2ne1 deserves to have albums bought, theirs was better than most. (probably shouldn't say suck as bad. :lma)


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2011)

On all the girl vids it's just concentrating on boobs and going ohhh and ahhh 

I wonder what their reactions will be when I get to the G.NA vid?

It's abit pervy having such lecherous old men going "Im a fan" when they showed Hyosung's cleavage.

Yuri fanboys


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh lawd. 

I gotta watch that now

edit: well now we know why Gahee wasn't on that.

Not enough boobage.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2011)

It is quite a boob heavy list but Gahee has enough to be top 20, and let's not forget those abs, I could chop tomatoes on them


----------



## Hustler (Apr 24, 2011)

Um bodies , Hyuna? I lol'd at Daesung beating Taeyang .

Am I the only one who finds Uee's body not all that? sure she has great thighs but I prefer a body with volume like Hyosung's .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2011)

Gahee, Nana and Jungah for me>>>UEE.


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 24, 2011)

running man time!


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 24, 2011)

As soon as he gets out Inati is gonna have to go in... then I think Jisu? 

Day Day is the next oldest, and Inati should actually be going in this year.  I wonder if he's taking one for the team so they don't all go in and out.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2011)

ISUBS is down.........



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 24, 2011)

^if you want the 450 Mediafires I should have them in my history, it's no different giving them to you now and going through the site. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2011)

Inati doesn't have to go to military service due to his accident otherwise he should already be there right now. The rest are only 20 so no service for them, except for DayDay, I don't want him to go though since he's my favourite rapper from the rookies

On the spare HP mini right now and the thing will take forever, I'll just stream once the site gets back on.


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 24, 2011)

Watching running man in HD and on a 40inch tv is the best


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 24, 2011)

Hmm well is Day Day even a Korean citizen?  As much as I've read he went to UMCP (and assuming he graduated) and got his degree. Meaning he probably only went to Korea when he was at least 20. 

That or he's like Taecyeon where one day he'll rage about becoming a full citizen to enter the military even though he would have to anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2011)

Damn you Gamst.

Noone's mentioned Day Day's enlistment since he's the same age, maybe he's not Korean born. He did study in Maryland, I hope he's not. Like Tablo didn't have to enlist even though he was born in Seoul.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 24, 2011)

He's definitely been here for a while, I can tell from how he talks. xD

edit: found from a clip he's originally from cali.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2011)

Maybe he's Russian Saram

That will forever be a meme for foreigners in Korea now


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2011)

Since no RM I'll just watch Dalmatian's Manager goes on Strike. Seems pretty funny.

Dalmatian's dorm is a house and a nice one at that, Mong must take really good care of them.


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure DayDay and Daniel don't have to enlist cuz they have dual citizenship or something.
On another note, though, if SK ever does decide to issue conscription, apparently one of my Korean friends would have to enlist


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 24, 2011)

Fucking akp, RM spoilers right on the first page.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2011)

Not looking forward to it at all now, I want the Daesung/Yonghwa ep, two idols I actually like.

Ugh Taecyeon, Ji Hyo do not fangirl over him please, enough of it esp since Sparta is right next to you

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpqpweH2LWs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
The way this girl talks you'd think she looks exactly like Seob>_>


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh Yonghwa, hold onto your pride for now.  If it does turn out Seohyun is indeed a raging lesbo then you'll have tons of ignorant people saying you turned her to women.


----------



## Hope (Apr 24, 2011)

Haven't been on here for AGES. Hi guys


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 24, 2011)

Omg Hey, haven't seen you in forever.


----------



## rice (Apr 24, 2011)

hey guys  what did i miss after Rainbow?


----------



## JJ (Apr 24, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Oh Yonghwa, hold onto your pride for now.  If it does turn out Seohyun is indeed a raging lesbo then you'll have tons of ignorant people saying you turned her to women.



At least he has taste. I didn't find that girl in there appealing at all.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2011)

> what did i miss after Rainbow?



A dancing Leprechaun and a pot of gold.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Apr 25, 2011)

2pm needs to have an Open Concert sometime soon.  With the shitty security as of late then I can run up on stage with a bat and


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 25, 2011)

another EPIC dream last night, I saw I'm on RM with YoonA and Sunny...i think i watched RM Ep 39 too much lol


----------



## koguryo (Apr 25, 2011)

Raina's contacts/circle lenses
Oh and Nana


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> At least he has taste. I didn't find that girl in there appealing at all.


I do have to agree with that, the other girl was piggybacking off the fame of SNSD. 


koguryo said:


> Raina's contacts/circle lenses
> Oh and Nana



Bekah is back <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2011)

The power of people with too much time on their hands is truly terrifying.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2011)

That girl from the vid is suppoused to be FNC's answer to IU. I heard she's really good, pretty cute, does not look Korean whatsoever though.


Her eye smile is sopek


----------



## Hustler (Apr 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> That girl from the vid is suppoused to be FNC's answer to IU. I heard she's really good, pretty cute, does not look Korean whatsoever though.
> 
> 
> Her eye smile is sopek



I fucking approve Eno!

She's too damn adorable


----------



## Alien (Apr 25, 2011)

What a faker

fuck that bitch


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2011)

> What a faker
> 
> fuck that bitch



Lol Wut?

Now that I think about it the LoveGirl girl looks like a white version of Sunny.


So according to this 2PM were the top Korean boy band in 2010. Funny cuz the last two 2PM comebacks were basically flops. Either this list is stupid (SNSD sold only 27,000 copies?) or the state of boybands in Korea is poorer than we thought.


----------



## Alien (Apr 25, 2011)

> FNC's answer to IU



I must hate her, it's my duty as a IU tard. Answer to IU my ass


----------



## Hustler (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol thought you were talking about Eunji/A-pink girl

Really 2pm and 2am are more popular than Rain and Won Bin?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2011)

Well she's suppoused to be similar to IU in that she plays the guitar and will have the feel good Oppa songs etc. I doubt she can sing anything like IU.

List seems bull. Suju sold more than 2PM and most of the Suju's acting attempts have been successful (Dream High was 2011 not 2010) and 2AM sold more than 2PM and Kwon is by far the most popular JYP idol right now. So where did 2PM being no 6 come from?

2PM performed Heartbeat of Japan's Hey Hey Hey, they've gotten worse, never though it was possible but wtf that was rubbish (Chansung, lord you're terrible). Basically took off their clothes at the end since they can't sing anymore, it's embarrassing, but it was funny seeing Japanese guys go "BANZZAAAII" and hitting on them


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh omona celebrating their flawless oppas again


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 25, 2011)

It's a bit late but I was finally able to buy GD &TOP's first album. I'm so happy pek


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 25, 2011)

woot DAEBAK!.. got poster?


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 25, 2011)

No poster. It's the version with the CD, and the lyrics booklet with pictures~

I got the one with the silver bunny logo.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 25, 2011)

awesome ^^ congratz on getting it


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you Kei<3!
I wanted to buy the Tonight mini album as well but I wasn't carrying enough money. 

How about you? new acquisitions lately?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 25, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Thank you Kei<3!
> I wanted to buy the Tonight mini album as well but I wasn't carrying enough money.
> 
> How about you? new acquisitions lately?



not really, just that SNSD calendar, and a few more SNSD star cards ^^


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2011)

The girl in the MV has to be the dumbest thing on the planet, I bet she's high. Dancing like she's crazy, has the munchies and is seeing things. Kpop is advocating Marijuana, someone alert the Church elders


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 25, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> not really, just that SNSD calendar, and a few more SNSD star cards ^^



Oh I see. well, whenever you get something new show me. : 3 ~


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 25, 2011)

So listening to KRY's new song has suddenly given me a new appreciation for Ryeowook, I love how his voice just seems to tie everything together


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2011)

How'd you know I was just on Kpopsecrets? 

They actually have some  today.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 25, 2011)

can you feel my heart beat?!!! lol


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2011)

Kpop idols tend to be quite religious. I guess they find strength in Religion when they're going through rough patches.

I forgot to post it:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNrkmeEcVdw[/YOUTUBE]
The horror, Uh Uh girl


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Kpop idols tend to be quite religious. I guess they find strength in Religion when they're going through rough patches.



Siwon is the best example.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2011)

what the hell

japanese version

fail lyrics


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2011)

I know alot of the Suju members are (except for Heechul who I'm sure is Atheist).


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 25, 2011)

lol the Jp lyric sound weird lol..
oh and some familiar faces among the JP MCs ^^


----------



## JJ (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I know alot of the Suju members are (except for Heechul who I'm sure is Atheist).



Haha yeah Korea is one of those places I've heard that is filled with Churches.  

I'm personally supportive of those who use faith for positive things (Tiffany, Sooyoung, Minzy etc) and who just find it's a way to cope with everything.  :33

Westboro baptist church can burn in hell though 



JediJaina said:


> I thought the vid was adorable. pek
> 
> I love how they're all mouthing the lyrics.



lol for a second i was like OMG JONGHYUN IS SINGING THIS? then i was like... 
damn...


----------



## Lindsay (Apr 25, 2011)

Any advice on some Korean music? I'm not musically talented, I just want something with a good rhythm or beat. I'm also partially deaf so I can't hear the lyrics anyway. Mainly why my musical repertoire is rather small.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2011)

^I made a guide on the first page if you'd like to check that out.  It's not completely filled out but check it out.  :3

Also, we post a ton of stuff, so you can check out the past pages and find tons.


----------



## Lindsay (Apr 25, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> ^I made a guide on the first page if you'd like to check that out.  It's not completely filled out but check it out.  :3
> 
> Also, we post a ton of stuff, so you can check out the past pages and find tons.



I should have checked the first page 

and thanks.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2011)

We have a newbie

In b4 she becomes a Donghae fan


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2011)

brb, burning all donghae photos or storing them under noda's house


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 25, 2011)

I loved Jonghyun in the CNBLUE video.


----------



## rice (Apr 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]fhseD2tRLUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2011)

LJKAGUDP;SOHVIPO;HF;PSHBLDA;SHLJKLF;ASLFDAS;

OMG YES THANK YOU FRANGO


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 25, 2011)

oh nice Frango..u r fast this time ^^


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG 1:18

*_________*

edit:

WHY AREN'T ALL FUCKING MVS THIS GOOD?


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 25, 2011)

I really liked it.


----------



## April (Apr 25, 2011)

DAMN FRANGO BEAT ME TO IT. BUT AWSOUIREALWJFLAEKW. I LOVE THIS SONG. *U*


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 25, 2011)

ok guys i will spazz later xD off to looping xD

@April...lol Nice Jess set ^^


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2011)

FUUUUU HYO AND SOOYOUNG ARE LIKE

10X THE FLYNESS IN THIS

edit: no one online to spazz with

/runs around house w/ dramatic falling


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 25, 2011)

MR. TAKSHI TAKSHI TAKSHI TAKSHI

OMG SOOYOUNG IN A PONYTAIL


----------



## Hustler (Apr 25, 2011)

IDE


----------



## April (Apr 25, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> FUUUUU HYO AND SOOYOUNG ARE LIKE
> 
> 10X THE FLYNESS IN THIS
> 
> ...




/NOT ALONE

I DO NOT LIKE YURI'S HAIR, BUT HER PART WAS SO GREAT. 

AND HYO T__T



IchiTenshou said:


> ok guys i will spazz later xD off to looping xD
> 
> @April...lol Nice Jess set ^^


Thanks! She looked great in the cf so I just had to lol


Hustler said:


> IDE



Loool, I saw that. Worse secret I've ever seen besides the tiffany&yoona/moms' ones


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> MR. TAKSHI TAKSHI TAKSHI TAKSHI
> 
> OMG SOOYOUNG IN A PONYTAIL



1 2 3 HERE WE GO



Hustler said:


> IDE



LOL WAT


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2011)

That secret is disgusting if true. Some people just need to get a life.

Dance MV so lacks close up shots but Sooyoung looks fly as hell


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 25, 2011)

Hustler said:


> IDE
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hustler (Apr 25, 2011)

Frango said:


> [YOUTUBE]fhseD2tRLUY[/YOUTUBE]



So catchy  . Taeyeon's voice at the beginning is just  , girl needs to grow her hair out again .

It starts out a bit like Abracadabra lol


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 25, 2011)

It's ok and wow, sooyoung looks kinda hot again. Lol that Hyoyeon got no actual screen time, and yuri only got like 5 seconds


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2011)

^wut, hyo got tons this time. 

though tbh the song is dominated by seofany and at the beginning/ending taeng of course

though i am surprised at lack of Yuri, though she has sort of fallen behind a bit cause sooyoung improved lots, and they gave hyo autotune.

and of course Yoona gets guaranteed 2 minutes screen time minimum


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 25, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> ^wut, hyo got tons this time.
> 
> though tbh the song is dominated by seofany and at the beginning/ending taeng of course
> 
> ...



i guess 6 seconds is kinda long for hyoyeon than usual


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2011)

You heard it hear first, SNSD advocate you going supersonic and breaking speed limits to catch them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2011)

^in b4 b& on korean streaming sites


----------



## April (Apr 25, 2011)

It looks like Sunny got the less screentime. Anyways, Rino's choreography is always the best.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2011)

^So Rino did do this?  Definitely her best SNSD work so far. 

though it does seems she stole some parts from Enno


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## April (Apr 25, 2011)

Yup, she tweeted about it. Lol, her slang. But yes I agree, this was her best dance for SNSD. 

RinOkinawa Rino Nakasone　仲宗根梨乃 
Can't wait for da rest! Mr.Taxi choreo by me & @Famous_Jae RT @soshifiedreview of Mr.Taxi PV - The Hangover Part II - TV Spot #4


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2011)

Hustler said:


> So catchy  . Taeyeon's voice at the beginning is just  , girl needs to grow her hair out again .



I agree 100 percent.  Taeyeon looks better with long hair.  Song is amazingly catchy.  I'll probably listen to it at least a hundred times.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2011)

> though it does seems she stole some parts from Enno



I wanted a hailing for a cab dance, they went with imaginary steering wheel. SM you missed out


----------



## koguryo (Apr 26, 2011)

Ugh, I need to stop bowing.  I've gotten so used to it I can't just do a simple wave anymore when I'm greeting someone

Bout to check out this Mr. Taxi

Edit: Mr. Taxi
I like Yul's hair color.  I don't like Tiffany's hair color, I've never liked jet black.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 26, 2011)

Double postin

Related to K-pop
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=at4DU_tqauk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32tOjfuDIhc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




My favorite shit
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8EoTpTcuco[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tE46-Vzm4S4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Spica (Apr 26, 2011)

Seohyon omaigod. Did she always have such a deep voice? She gave me the butterflies.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 26, 2011)

=X I thought Seo didn't get enough time, the MV was a JeTiTae dominated MV.

Glad they gave Sooyoung more lines cause she's the best member at Jap. Should give Seobb adlibs tho (I'm not sure they did?) cause she aced Tiffany's ones in Hoot perfs. Sunny deserves adlibs too.

but I'm glad SM upped the quality tbh!!! Soshi needs to start sounding more like this (I mean w/o the autotune of course) and the dance is really different than I expected.

Oh I love the new version of Love Girl in the repackage, seems like I'm the only one though.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Apr 26, 2011)

Cuz I gotta show the set off


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 26, 2011)

wassup jiyoon set


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## JJ (Apr 26, 2011)

> Oh I love the new version of Love Girl in the repackage, seems like I'm the only one though.



I love it. I'm amazed that Yonghwa wrote the song and CNBlue produced and re-arranged it themselves. They need to be trusted to do a whole album on their own. I also wish they would release the rock version of Intuition. I somehow get the feeling that was the original version due to it sounded more like their First Step teaser.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 26, 2011)

Love girl is amazing!!

Someone edited the love girl teaser image and put Seohyun . It fits perfectly , they should have had her n the mv


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 26, 2011)

oh that would be so cool ! if Seohyun is in the MV ^^


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBaowU8n5Q0[/YOUTUBE]
 I really like this one.


----------



## Kiss (Apr 26, 2011)

/lurks in


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 26, 2011)

Kiss said:


> /lurks in
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. :33 Jay's dance moves in this MV remind me a bit of Taeyang though.



He does look like Taeyang in the mv! Except without showing the abs.

Miss A comeback next month. Rumored 2pm and 2am in June and july


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 26, 2011)

Jay's probably going to sing that song this weekend @ KMF xD


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Jay just one-upped Taeyang and the rest, that's what I'm talking about. And 1+ for not taking off his shirt. Also lol Dokee is there, Sas has to see this

His album is suppoused to be quite good, he worked with The Quiett on it so I hope it is.

I hope his lives are good because he's not the best singer.


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 26, 2011)

So I finally watched Bom's new MV. Is it just me, or is she kinda in the uncanny valley a little bit in there.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah YG need to stop her, she looked fine before, don't know why she keeps getting whatever she is getting done on her face.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Oh Jay just one-upped Taeyang and the rest, that's what I'm talking about. And 1+ for not taking off his shirt. Also lol Dokee is there, Sas has to see this
> 
> His album is suppoused to be quite good, he worked with The Quiett on it so I hope it is.
> 
> I hope his lives are good because he's not the best singer.



yeah heard the album was pretty good, diff from the normal male idol going solo stuff.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2011)

RM seems pretty funny. These guys are obsessed with pairings, Haha wants his Hyung (what was with the Godfather musicXD), Suk Jin is in love with Jaesuk, Joonki is delusional and Gary just wants a way in to Ji Hyo's heart. All except Gwang Soo who is forever alone

Poor Gary, Jihyo betrayed them to put things right with Jaesuk. Noone seems to want GwangsooXD

It's official, Gary was a pimp in a past life. Noone should be able to count bills so quickly and accurately.

WTF Gwang Soo, after failing to eat the guys ticket he tried to put it in his underwear


----------



## Adachi (Apr 27, 2011)

Okay, first of all let me say:

*YESSS CANUCKSSSS ROUND 2 HERE WE COME* (not exactly the best series when the Hawks had a 3-0 deficit and we had to go to OT in game 7 due to a short handed goal, but oh well we won haha)

Anyway, on topic of K-Pop discussion, anyone has a link to dl "Mr. Taxi" MV? YT quality is just not enough lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh damn it's gona be hard to replace Joonki , I want Daesung in there but he'll probably be too busy with Japan promotions . 

Please be Yong , he'd fit in nicely


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 27, 2011)

I doubt it'll be Yong sadly, he had to drop Inkigayo MCing and WGM cause of his schedule + he'll be starting filming for his new drama with Park Shin Hye soon.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 27, 2011)

Ah that's right he has his drama  , I can't think of anyone else funny and awesome enough to match up to the actual cast.

Just watched the 1N2D with the foreign workers , ugh that was such a tearjerker . Couldn't help but to picture the Paki guy as Eno lol .


----------



## koguryo (Apr 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah YG need to stop her, she looked fine before, don't know why she keeps getting whatever she is getting done on her face.



I read somewhere that she has something that fucks with her lymph nodes but that may just have been Blackjacks....

Edit: Wait nvm, her eyes look creepy as fuck.  Circle lenses creep me out


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 27, 2011)

Joongki leaving? Noooooooooo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 27, 2011)

lol apparently Soshi are dominating the Korean online charts with Mr. Taxi

snsd, owning everyone in korea no matter what language the song is


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh leave Bommie alone.  
She does have a problem with her lymph nodes in which they swell. 
But yeah looks like she had her eyelids done years back. In the new MV it seems like just makeup etc. dunno what you think is different than before the MV.
People reckon she has had botox since they say her face can be stiff but pre-debut that was the first thing i thought when i saw her singing so who knows.

oh well. 
the new AS song sounds decent....


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 27, 2011)

Poor bom, enlarged lymph nodes hurt 

And lol@soshi dominating in korea too.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2011)

> Just watched the 1N2D with the foreign workers , ugh that was such a tearjerker . Couldn't help but to picture the Paki guy as Eno lol



Links please. He must have been a handsome fellow

Soshi are probably dominating the foreign charts because I'm sure they're different. Though not surprised, good song+Soshi=sales.

Sucks Joongki is leaving, I don't want the dynamics to fuck up, it killed FO

Please no fail idols to replace him.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 27, 2011)

Lol joongki was far from my favorite member, but he still fit quite well. 

they are going to want another pretty boy to make up for him leaving I bet D:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 27, 2011)

the whole album After School - Virgin is good ^^

Shampoo is awesome,love the piano accompaniment


----------



## Hustler (Apr 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Links please. He must have been a handsome fellow
> 
> Soshi are probably dominating the foreign charts because I'm sure they're different. Though not surprised, good song+Soshi=sales.
> 
> ...



Double 

Episode

Well see for yourself


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2011)

"Ohh Pakistan, they're good at soccer", lol nope whatsoever.

"Hes a young healthy man, he could probably sleep naked outside", these guys I swear


----------



## Hustler (Apr 27, 2011)

Even though it's not as entertaining as Running man , it has it's charms and Lee Seungi is such a gem , he looked after his guy really well .

The Bangla guy is funny


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2011)

I've seen it before, I'm a bit of a fan of Seungi and Kim Jong Min.

So apparently AS song is named Shampoo because it's about a girl wanting to become the guy's shampoo so that when they're apart he won't forget her scent. I know I think they've gone cuckoo too.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 27, 2011)

Lol the new guy is nicer than Seungi and I never though it could be possible .

Jongmin is pretty awesome but gota love Jiwon , his antics always crack me up


----------



## JJ (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2011)

Talking on Bom, I really don't like Circular lenses. I know it's an obsession these days but it's creepy and reminds me of the eyes of sharks.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 27, 2011)

G.NA will be in LA soon.. xD my friends r ready to stalk -_-


----------



## koguryo (Apr 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Talking on Bom, I really don't like Circular lenses. I know it's an obsession these days but it's creepy and reminds me of the eyes of sharks.



The lenses remind me of those creepy porcelain dolls, that's the only reason I don't like them.

I'm excited about Sistar19


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 28, 2011)

Chidori Mistress said:


> Oh leave Bommie alone.
> She does have a problem with her lymph nodes in which they swell.
> But yeah looks like she had her eyelids done years back. In the new MV it seems like just makeup etc. dunno what you think is different than before the MV.
> People reckon she has had botox since they say her face can be stiff but pre-debut that was the first thing i thought when i saw her singing so who knows.
> ...




Actually makes sense, she sometimes just looks a bit swelled, and other times not. I love her through, and want to shower her with delicious bread  Bom <3's Bread. And corn.


Wonder if she's had cornbread


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqAnc8vPWkA[/YOUTUBE]


---

SM Entertainment revealed that tickets for “SM Town Live in Paris” sold out within 15 minutes! ^^ DAEBAK!


----------



## Kiss (Apr 28, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> SM Entertainment revealed that tickets for ?SM Town Live in Paris? sold out within 15 minutes! ^^ DAEBAK!



Oh wow.  I wish I was living in France lol. Lucky peeps.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43-cfWGP7l4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 28, 2011)

so glad about the kara news~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 28, 2011)

yes good news about KARA ^^ jjang


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2011)

The news about Kara makes me happy.  I'm glad that they will remain together.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Katzuki (Apr 28, 2011)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43-cfWGP7l4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



I was looking forward to this. thanks for posting Hussie <3 
Daesung is great


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 28, 2011)

lol wtf this makes them look even more ridic jyp, wtf is with that dance.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 28, 2011)

finally Mr Taxi PV...where is my HD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 28, 2011)

I did not expect Bora too be this hot xD SISTAR @ LAX ^^


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2011)

Wait Ichi did you take that pic? Bora is really pretty man.



> a lot less Kahi than norm, seems that this album's setting up a graduation for her (?) and maybe Jooyeon.



The revelation of the "Pre School girls" pretty much points to the fact that two members will graduate soon.

I actually came here to complain when Daesung was gonna sing Baby don't cry, and there it is.



Funny how well DBSK sold for a single that did mediocre at best.


----------



## Vix (Apr 28, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol apparently Soshi are dominating the Korean online charts with Mr. Taxi
> 
> snsd, owning everyone in korea no matter what language the song is


i didn't think the song was good at all.  though i like their outfits, that's about it.


----------



## Vix (Apr 28, 2011)

btw my cousin's here in cali for the korean fest.  Too bad I won't be going.


----------



## Alien (Apr 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viyTnjdFW98[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Apr 28, 2011)

koguryo said:


> The lenses remind me of those creepy porcelain dolls, that's the only reason I don't like them.


But those are hot.

Dolls are hot. Real Dolls


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2011)

> The lenses remind me of those creepy porcelain dolls, that's the only reason I don't like them.



I don't get why girls think they look attractive, most of the Japanese models that have them are creepy. Of course that will turn on Sasori some men.



> i didn't think the song was good at all. though i like their outfits, that's about it.



Sooyoung

Chorus is abit lazy but it's a decent enough song.


Imo they're being overly critical.


----------



## Vix (Apr 28, 2011)

I only watch SNSD mvs for Sooyoung tbh.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2011)

Why is she not singing more? Her Japanese is by far the best and when she sings it actually sounds right too.

Hyori- Song for puppies
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNa2Fkc7AaY[/YOUTUBE]
Wtf sounds like Lucid Fall, didn't think Hyori could do this kind of stuff.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Wait Ichi did you take that pic? Bora is really pretty man.


u bet! xD

lol G.NA already talking selca at the hotel already! 

I hope G.NA will wear that shirt and go out xD

and


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2011)

Ichi we expect pics of Gna and her lady lumps.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 28, 2011)

i will try to stalk into her room..oh lulz.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2011)

Did you meet her and get a cd signed or buy it already signed?

Ichi you must hide in her closet, do it for humanity. Honestly getting in their hotel shouldn't be hard, just hang out at the bar and you'll get to meet them eventually. That how I met Katrina Kaif

Before anyone asks she's an actress and really pretty


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 28, 2011)

i just got her autograph a few hrs ago, at the airport ^^
she is just <3 in realy life


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2011)

Please tell me you talked to her face and not her

Who else has come? Gna, Sistar and..?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Please tell me you talked to her face and not her
> 
> Who else has come? Gna, Sistar and..?



yes Im taller then her so yes, i did try to look at her face, and not her 

G.NA, SISTAR, K.Will, Secret 

soon will be 4Min ^^


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2011)

Did you take any more pics? Post them all.

Hyuna, you must take atleast one if you can.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 28, 2011)

i will try soon, internet at my friend's place suck! >.<

and man i swear every idols wear the same style of sunglasses xD ( i must wear one too )

4min, they can be arrive tomorrow morning! not sure...i will keep updated with the fans staying at the airport!


----------



## Alien (Apr 28, 2011)

So jealous


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 28, 2011)

wat is HyunA doing? come her already!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 28, 2011)

have fun at the festival Ichi~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Rain ^^ well this Sat, so i will chill till Sunday ( got like a bunch of hw to do later though )

off to dinner in ktown ^^


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 28, 2011)

Sulli is the tallest?

the youngest is like the tallest..f(x), KARA, and? well Seohyun is tall too xD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2011)

Watched the AS MV, err so he left because he had a headache? Strange MV.

To be continued? Either repackage or Virgin will be the title track.

Oh great, it was weird that Nana was rapping to begin with and now no Bekah:/


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 28, 2011)

^I didn't understand that either.. also..did he left the blonde girl for the other one with short hair? wut?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2011)

Weren't they both Rainia? Idk I was confused by it..


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 28, 2011)

Were they really... ? Then I didn't get a thing  I thought they were two different people... but I cannot explain his headaches...


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2011)

This is what I got:

Both the girls were Riana, he liked the back ver of her but had terrible eyesight or someshit and saw the blonde chick. He taught her some obvious dance moves, lesbain scenes with Gahee and Jungah commenced. Then all of a sudden they were all standing around looking like angels and glowing, and then looking sad. More lesbian scenes with Jungah. Then the guy had a headache while walking in the park and idk disappeared. And then everyone was sad and shit except for Jungah who was lesbian over blonde Raina. And then they sing about washing their hair (must be why else call a song Shampoo?).

Pledis you really have stopped trying haven't you?

I would teach them a perfect dance, the "Shampoo and Rinse dance"


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 28, 2011)

Interesting. : o 

I thought.. they were two different people and that when the dark haired one entered the academy he saw their way of dancing was similar.. or something. So he started dating that girl but then the blonde one came back. She had a crush on him but seeing that he was with the other girl now she became distracted and unable to focus. Meanwhile the guy was on a date with the dark-haired one but had headaches because he was still.. thinking? of the blonde girl so he came back to see how she was doing. When he arrived he saw all the other girls were supporting the blonde girl and when this other girl nods is just a way of telling him she's alright and that she can go on without him so he leaves and.. goes back to the dark-haired girl?...

girl girl girl, I don't know their names


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2011)

You got all that? I probably should watch it again

Off to sleep, must wake up early for the Royal Wedding. I hope for some drama, perhaps running off with the Best man?


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 28, 2011)

You really waking up early for the Royal Wedding?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2011)

I have to wake up early anyway but since the Wedding is on at 11 (who get's married this early?) might aswell watch it. Something to tell the grandkids about how I sat in front of the TV and watched two privileged people get married


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm going to get up early to watch it just because my mother is doing so and I bet she won't let me sleep  
Thing is I have to get up at 3:00 AM. Or something..


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 28, 2011)

wow G.NA's already off to shopping!


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 28, 2011)

Omg~B1A4 perfoming at MUbank tonight


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 29, 2011)

lmao I love the lyrics to AS's new song: I'm like shampoo, if you ever make me sad, I will sting your eyes 

Seriously, though, I'm so happy that AS and Bekah has come back 

@Katz: B1A4  (I'm so shallow)


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 29, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> @Katz: B1A4  (I'm so shallow)



let's fap to them together


----------



## Hustler (Apr 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Off to sleep, must wake up early for the Royal Wedding. I hope for some drama, perhaps running off with the Best man?



What the hell? Do you guys care that much about the Royal family?  

I heard Snoop Dogg was invited to perform at the bachelor party , if only they telecasted that . Snoop is boss  .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 29, 2011)

AIGOO HARA <3


----------



## koguryo (Apr 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5oBO0OR5dQ&feature=player_embedded#at=30[/YOUTUBE]

Male bonding


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## rice (Apr 29, 2011)

now i want android.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Apr 29, 2011)

That win just reminded me that Amber and Hyuna are butt buddies


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats to Fx <3




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWbstFHKfz8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
I just love them


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 29, 2011)

nana is gorgeous.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 29, 2011)

Frango said:


> now i want android.



Already have that 

Bom is just flawless

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D83OMS-Bihw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Lol at the comments though 



> Will SNSD even dare to sing Live and acoustic like this? With nothing but just the natural living room reverb? I doubt it. They can't sing without auto tune. Only Tae can, but not as good as Bom's voice.



Meh bad trolling blackjack



> tiffany and jessica can do it too i believe!!!


Delusional Sone , Seohyun > those 2 anyway


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2011)

Hyuna and Amber be aware, people might find out that they're dating

I'm glad JYJ is suing Avex, I hope they win, asshole company

Will the Blackjack vs Sone war ever end? Idk why they compete when both groups are completely different>_>

Both groups have their strong points. People always ignore Seobb and Minzy's singing abilities.


----------



## JJ (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Katzuki (Apr 29, 2011)

> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D83OMS-Bihw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



pek Bom!


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 29, 2011)

Luna crying. ;_____;

haven't watched the actual performances yet though.


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I'm glad JYJ is suing Avex, I hope they win, asshole company



I second this.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 29, 2011)

watching RM, UEE seems extremely friendly, despite her crazy stares.

wonder how her and the old guy will do


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2011)

Us mere mortals must wait 10 hours


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 29, 2011)

Hehe I was going to wait too, but i'll probably be gone tomorrrow

oh god guys, i was never really into her, but UEE has an adorable personality. XD


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 29, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Hehe I was going to wait too, but i'll probably be gone tomorrrow
> 
> oh god guys, i was never really into her, but UEE has an adorable personality. XD



Rub it in why don't you


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 29, 2011)

ugh blackjacks need to stop bringing in Soshi, makes them look more butthurt than anything. tbh Bom has a great voice but she doesn't have a lot of control over it when singing live (on music shows I mean, not this type of stripped down perfs) unlike Taeyeon/Seohyun. Jess/Tiff/Sunny are all real good too. they probably never checked out the acoustic Gee the five girls did.


----------



## JJ (Apr 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I'm glad JYJ is suing Avex, I hope they win, asshole company



After reading up on that, some of these companies are fucked up.

I saw that Today's Winner, I was moved by f(x) win.


----------



## April (Apr 29, 2011)

I loved it when f(x) won. ;~; They're too adorable, I swear.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 29, 2011)

If I translated right, Krystal told Amber to move forward but Victoria told Amber to 'wang hou', which means move backwards  communication in 3 languages <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 29, 2011)

I lol'd more @ "knawi'msayin" 

also krystal has a deepish voice.  it's so unexpected.

but i love hearing victoria speak chinese x]


----------



## rice (Apr 29, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> If I translated right, Krystal told Amber to move forward but Victoria told Amber to 'wang hou', which means move backwards  communication in 3 languages <3



yeah thats what they said 

maybe its move forward then backward


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 30, 2011)

i will be off for a whole day ^^ later guys!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Nightblade (Apr 30, 2011)

wow Krystal's voice is so boss, compared to Jessica who sounds really girly when talking in English.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2011)

That's horrible tbh. Terrible in fact. F(x) and SM did it much better.


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 30, 2011)

Doesn't flow really. But it would of got hated either way from F(x) fans.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_8wBoPuAVk[/YOUTUBE]

Omg Lizzy remembered them from RM. 

and U-Kiss members even stayed a bit. :3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 30, 2011)

G Dragon doesnt look that tall!

and oh mah Jess with the blanket


----------



## Hustler (Apr 30, 2011)

Vic's "got it?" friking flawless biatch 

If you guys watch the MB winners thing Seungri offers the trophy to Fx in the background , people call BB arrogant but imho they're very humble , gota love em for it


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2011)

Haters gonna hate, BB have never shown arrogance, not even Seungri anymore, infact they constantly worry about doing better for their fans. 

You could tell Martina was in Fangirl mode with TOP and esp GD


----------



## Hustler (Apr 30, 2011)

People mistake confidence for arrogance lol but I blame the VIP's for bringing the bad name . 

They're great but let em do what they wana do for gods sake , they don't really care about awards plus YG makes all the decisons anyway . 

Omona pisses me off with comments like "Omg BB are so cocky and arrogant for fighting with KBS" , "2PM > Big Bang , they can't dance blah blah"  . 

IMHO Seungri is a better vocalist than most of 2PM .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2011)

2PM fangirls are pretty obnoxious. Arrogance would be 2PM and their fans. How about get a successful song before claiming to be the top male group in Korea. They're still riding the crazy train from the Jay issue. Also 2PM can't dance, they can just do acrobatics. Heartbeat done by Gahee/Nicole etc on Gayo>>>2PM.

And never take Omona seriously. Hottest were calling SNSD and Kara cheap for using their butts and legs to get known in Japan yet when 2PM rips off their shirts they're all screaming that 2PM will get to the top with their abs. The hypocrisy is embarrassing. So I refuse to take their fans seriously.

Not forgetting that the members latch on to girls like parasites to get more known. 2PM did it so much with SNSD and the whole TaecxYoona/Eunjung/Han Ji Won crap. Wooyoung did it with IU until she pwned him with the ho way and left him with a large bill. I'll take Seobb's side and that she's a good judge of character and her obvious dislike of them points to something.

I come off as such a hater, I don't hate them but god their fans

Watching RM, I really want to visit Hongdae once in my life


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2011)

Finishing the episode now too, oh god Maknae FD makes another return.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2011)

Is this a show or a food porn advert?

Lol the girls just keep chasing JoongkiXD


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2011)

RM team: Oh noes what if UEE figures out our plan? Must see her expression
Forever expressionless UEE: 

"Im doing my nails" is not a valid excuse Nana


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2011)

oh god UEE is not catching any of these really suspicious hints


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2011)

Poor girl is a bit of a lost lamb. Did they even give an address? People just came from nowhere, she really should be suspiciousXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2011)

Ikr

But lol she seems so sweet.  I feel bad for her. ;____;


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2011)

Jaesuk: Oh noes I said her name when I don't even know here, We're caught

UEE: 

This is too easy.

You can't call other people fat when you don't know them, cmon UeeXD

EDIT:

For god sakes he doesn't even know his own friends name, if Uee can't figure out something is wrong now then she never will.

Oh lord the guy chose Haha's cordi noona, they've lost their heads, it's like they want to be caught


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2011)

Haha and his coordinator were the best.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2011)

She was really good, I want to see more of her and Haha nowXD

Rewatching RM 32, Gwangsoo lifting those papers is the funniest thing I've seen in ages, seriously on the verge of tears each time.


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 30, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_8wBoPuAVk[/YOUTUBE]



OMGGDRAGONLOOKSPERFECTLYEPICTHEREICANNOTCONTAINMYFANGIRLANYLONGER.


----------



## Alien (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Apr 30, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_8wBoPuAVk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Omg Lizzy remembered them from RM.
> 
> and U-Kiss members even stayed a bit. :3



I need to meet Simon and Martina


----------



## JJ (Apr 30, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_8wBoPuAVk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Omg Lizzy remembered them from RM.
> 
> and U-Kiss members even stayed a bit. :3





koguryo said:


> I need to meet Simon and Martina



Pretty fucking amazing. I love how she was with TOP...15 feet...5 feet..lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2011)

lol UEE was so confused that ep <3


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 30, 2011)

Just watched now, uee was cute. Massive Lolz when gwansoo did the water over kook and then spat watch in his face .  The episode seemed to get cut off for me earlier then usual .  Can't for the next episode, daesung and yonghwa


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 30, 2011)

Gamst said:


> Just watched now, uee was cute. Massive Lolz when gwansoo did the water over kook and then spat watch in his face .  The episode seemed to get cut off for me earlier then usual .  Can't for the next episode, daesung and yonghwa



yeah the cut off seemed weird. but lol Gwangsoo at the end <3

also it's a double ep for Daesung & Yonghwa =D 2 eps of awesome.


----------



## koguryo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (May 1, 2011)

just got home and lacking blood! G.NA and HyunA..* nosebleed* 
Im glad that they didnt changed the choreo for Mirror Mirror *faint


----------



## Suhoon (May 1, 2011)

I thought it was cute


----------



## Hustler (May 1, 2011)

Gamst said:


> Just watched now, uee was cute. Massive Lolz when gwansoo did the water over kook and then spat watch in his face .  The episode seemed to get cut off for me earlier then usual .  Can't for the next episode, daesung and yonghwa


That part had me on the floor . Gwangsoo is such an awesome actor I swear 

Wow she looks incredibly adorable


----------



## rice (May 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bojvMaYx1vM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 1, 2011)

G.NA <3 HOT!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 1, 2011)

omg secret fancams <3


----------



## koguryo (May 1, 2011)

I need to see Jay Park's Abandoned stage, just for the dance

Edit: Anybody here this? [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrnJGk1jF5Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2011)

BB were really excited, TOP cannot dance at all.

I feel bad for Kpop male groups debuting in Japan, JE let DBSK roll because they didn't want to come off as racist but with so many debuting they will start crushing them to protect their own groups

I hope Shinee and Beast do well though. Noona jap ver is pretty good, stupid SM give us more of this:/


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 1, 2011)

If ur in the same elevator with Sohyun, Gayoon and Jiyoon...chances are you'll get this


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2011)

Damn you Ichi


----------



## Alien (May 1, 2011)

smh smh smh smh


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 1, 2011)

U-Kiss 만만하니 (Man Man Ha Ni) my fancam! uploading G.NA
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWNkJR7KSCQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (May 1, 2011)

I can't wait ichi 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByZbaS9xLis[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 1, 2011)

lol IU and Kang Ho Dong!

my battery died on me at the beginning of Secret's Magic...didnt get a chance to fancam Jay Park or K-will...but i used my phone for 4min!


----------



## Katzuki (May 1, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> .... didnt get a chance to fancam Jay Park .....



           .


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 1, 2011)

i have no choice, gotta save min for 4min xD


----------



## Kagawa (May 1, 2011)

Posted in wrong place but anyway, waiting for RM!


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 1, 2011)

look at that bustooo revolutioN!


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUQhObrz-cI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Alien this is for you


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 1, 2011)

why does isbs/sbsi or whatever block everything in my country ;_;


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdJKkSyVOSE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2011)

> why does isbs/sbsi or whatever block everything in my country ;_;



They're apparently blocking stuff in Asia only now, so stupid since that where the most Kpop fans are

They need to be careful though, Jpop killed itself by haphazardly blocking everything on video sites.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They're apparently blocking stuff in Asia only now, so stupid since that where the most Kpop fans are
> 
> They need to be careful though, Jpop killed itself by haphazardly blocking everything on video sites.



SBS is really dumb for doing that tbh. At least KBS has a global channel so I can't complain about them blocking shows on youtube but SBS doesn't have one.


----------



## Noda. B (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2011)

Ikr Noda, the breeze rustled and no skin was shown whatsoever


----------



## Hustler (May 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> BB were really excited, TOP cannot dance at all.
> 
> I feel bad for Kpop male groups debuting in Japan, JE let DBSK roll because they didn't want to come off as racist but with so many debuting they will start crushing them to protect their own groups
> 
> I hope Shinee and Beast do well though. Noona jap ver is pretty good, stupid SM give us more of this:/


Chooooooooom TOP


Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUQhObrz-cI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Alien this is for you



 Epic fangirling


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2011)

She's obviously still in love with Taeyang, no worries the ho will just pop yet another Korean male cherry soon, if she hasn't already


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (May 1, 2011)

I loathe Wooyoung + Iu shippers , 2PM should lay the fuck off Iu  

The girl from Infinite "you're my oppa" reminds me of Sulli


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2011)

Why is it in English?


----------



## Alien (May 2, 2011)

Yo Ennoea, you better pray to god that no one ever invents a RL working tardis cause the first thing i'd do is hijack that thing and teleport it up your ass 

yeah i mad


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2011)

Liar the first thing you'd do is teleport to IU's bathroom and perv.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3J53ZtNbk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 2, 2011)

G.NI (Genie) G.NA is Genie for you all~


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 2, 2011)

mr taxi arrived <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 2, 2011)

omg mah SEXICA!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 2, 2011)

leaked =o songs been leaking a few hours early lately


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 2, 2011)

another one is up
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sCaVH2lOcA[/YOUTUBE]
  i will use my school's internet to upload the rest tomorrow! my net sucks


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 2, 2011)

lol 4Minute went to In-N-Out!


----------



## Hustler (May 2, 2011)

Hehe Genies 

Gah! can't get "Don't cry" out of my head , it's so catchy! , Bom is love .


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 2, 2011)

The rest of my fancams r up, except for 4Min ( still in my phone)


----------



## Noda. B (May 2, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (May 2, 2011)

another solo from sexy HyunA!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 2, 2011)

For her sake, I hope it's like Change or something that has a strong dance sound.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 2, 2011)

cant wait for IU on RM xD


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2011)

Lol Ichi was that you screaming when Secret were speaking?XD

Oh man totally jealous right now

And when is Jay suppoused to be making his music show appearances? I heard he did really well at KMF so I really want to see a debut stage. Can't wait to see him on Inki with Kwon.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lol Ichi was that you screaming when Secret were speaking?XD
> 
> Oh man totally jealous right now
> 
> And when is Jay suppoused to be making his music show appearances? I heard he did really well at KMF so I really want to see a debut stage. Can't wait to see him on Inki with Kwon.



yes that was me screaming! they sang Magic after that..but my battery died..so I jump down to my friend place and did the fanchant together! we are all from KARAholic forum xD
here is the fancam from my friend...we are so TROLLLOLOL!!
 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVG77QXpCM0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2011)

Did he just say "Marry me"?

Kpop concert would be pretty fun to go to, I would just scream the lyrics too


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Did he just say "Marry me"?
> 
> Kpop concert would be pretty fun to go to, I would just scream the lyrics too



yes he did! lol he likes to shout out troll stuffs!


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2011)

I would like to see how you guys would act if Kara or SNSD performed?


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 2, 2011)

if i see them again! fanboy mode to limitless!
 fans gather is hella fun!


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 2, 2011)

remember that HyunA's legs split in Mirror Mirror?

pool circle people got absolute fanservice from HyunA!
around 2:17 - 2:19
damm you speaker blocked the view!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AfyI_YiRbI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagawa (May 2, 2011)

RM felt like is finished so quick to me, thankfully its two episodes. Daesung is on a whole other level, lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 2, 2011)

Ah it was released yesterday?  I just dl'd it so I'm gonna watch it. :3

changed my mind, too late now. xD  i'll just spaz wednesday night since tomorrow is glee


----------



## Katzuki (May 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6RVocGbClQ[/YOUTUBE]
Ah Big Bang,  I always enjoy their perfomances pek


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2011)

Ichi since you were in a lift with them, how tall are the 4Minute girls?

Companion cube:3


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Ichi since you were in a lift with them, how tall are the 4Minute girls?
> 
> Companion cube:3


 when i met them in the elevator, the 3 were with heels >.< they are almost tall as me... um with heels they are around 172cm? I guess. Ji Hyun  is the tallest!


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 3, 2011)

I want another SMTown! T.T
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RB1QZcuP1E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katzuki (May 3, 2011)

I want ONE SMtown


----------



## koguryo (May 3, 2011)

Cube why no Jiyoon solo


----------



## Hustler (May 3, 2011)

Rewatching you're my oppa and just remembered L asks Mithra how big his penis is 

Daesung ep , will watch later


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 3, 2011)

lol Yonghwa on RM ..again!! woot...KJK was like thats not him lol


----------



## Kiryuu (May 3, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6RVocGbClQ[/YOUTUBE]
> Ah Big Bang,  I always enjoy their perfomances pek


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 3, 2011)

rm35


*Spoiler*: __ 



glad they gave Jihyo the decision role since she's easily the third biggest character after Jong Kook/Jaesuk. I feel bad for her though, she really wanted both guys on her team but if she had both of them on her team the other team would easily get outshined.


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 3, 2011)

Although I didn't go to KMF this year, it was still enjoyable watching these HD fancams! 

I was seriously hoping 4minute would sing heart to heart but they didn't ;-; 

Jiyoon with her strong vocals in that ballad? soooooo goooooood!

And miss A's new single?! LIKING IT!



Rain's Angel said:


> why does isbs/sbsi or whatever block everything in my country ;_;



From what I read, programs block their contents that are uploaded by users onto Youtube because they don't want to piss off their sponsors and lose money for production. Something similar, along the lines of what I wrote..


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2011)

I zone out way too much. I was studying in the library and Gansta Boy came on my mp3 player, not realising I started singing out kind of loud (wasn't singing too loud but the library was dead quiet). Anyway so Im there singing like a pro, "My gangsta boy, my gangsta boy, Mah Gangsta mah Gangsta, One two punch" when someone taps me, I look up and atleast 10 people have wtf look on their faces

Haters gonna hate


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 3, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Although I didn't go to KMF this year, it was still enjoyable watching these HD fancams!
> 
> I was seriously hoping 4minute would sing heart to heart but they didn't ;-;
> 
> ...


They promoted their main track which is Mirror Mirror! ^^ I want HUH, but I My Me Mine as awesome!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgMCRv5GTnY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 3, 2011)

ahhh ah I see Jess's reaction to Sunny's aegyo xD!

and Jiyoon, even her talking is great!


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 3, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> ahhh ah I see Jess's reaction to Sunny's aegyo xD!
> 
> and Jiyoon, even her talking is great!



Video please! I admire her deeply, especially her singing in Heart to Heart. So mesmerized...... ;-;


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 3, 2011)

Video of her talking?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2011)

Alright mah gangstas, think I'm gonna watch RM now instead of tomorrow since i'm bored. 

spazzing shall ensue

YAY DAESUNG


----------



## Alien (May 3, 2011)

IU is gonna appear on RM this month. In two weeks iirc


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 3, 2011)

this RM is 2 eps


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2011)

IU should be good, it's fun to see Ji Hyo getting really jealous of females on the show.


----------



## Alien (May 3, 2011)

Lol, IU raped the popularity poll in the last ep of Heroes. 

Still haven't watched it, bad Alien is bad


----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2011)

Lol I don't blame her.  

But then again Uee really was getting a lot of compliments.  She is however quite sweet which I never would have known because her eyes are always fixed in the same expression XD


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2011)

Uee is known to be quite sweet, and here we expected AS to be completely evil hot cheerleader types:ho



> "Future singer songwriter?"
> Recently, Seohyun is deeply into composing songs and lyrics. She said when she listens to new music, she starts composing new songs by her instinct. It's wrong to think girl group just dances to choreography made in advance and pursues music that only becomes one hit wonders.
> There are people like Seohyun who searches deeply looking for meaning of music.



Yonghwa really must have had quite an effect on her, I really hope she gets to compose a song in their new album.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2011)

I would buy that song a million times. 

AND LOL Yonghwa & Daesung, "FFFFFFFFFFF They're using a HELICOPTER! Y SO SRS STAFF?" 

edit: Ji Hyo is acting like queen bitch on that taxi. 

also, this boat thing is taking too long.


*Spoiler*: __ 



poor daesung got identified too quick 

hopefully yonghwa is still a badass at this game

FUUUUUUUU that running man was intense, so much running.  I would fail that so bad.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2011)

This boat thing would be funnier if all the members were together and were fighting with each other to get on the boat.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2011)

Lol i was seriously waiting for it to end. 40 minutes seeing who Ji Hyo picks? she was awesome but a good half of that could have been edited out.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2011)

It was mostly a waste tbh. However the running game seems really good this time, unlike the last time which really wasn't much of a chase. Daesung sucks at hiding yet is really good at getting away, he runs and hides like a criminal on the run.

These guys and their pairing wars, so childish. Haha is good with the insults tho

This game is awesome, they both run like crazy. Shame the task is impossible so good luck trying to find 4 pieces of wood>_>


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 3, 2011)

Is RM that good? I just finished watching Dream High and needed a new series to watch. And I heard someone posted that iSubs subs RM? I'll google that if that's true.

As long as IU is in it, I'm willing to watch!


----------



## koguryo (May 4, 2011)

Got a dance battle between our dance club at the end of the month.  It's gonna be between all of the new people(including me.)  It's also gonna be between different styles of dancing.  Locking, popping, hip hop, girls hip hop, b-boy, and waacking.  I'm gonna either do popping or hip hop but I'm definately leaning more towards hip hop for this.  I don't know what hip hop it is though, old school, new, or urban(think Taeyang.)

I'm gonna record all of it then ask our club president if I can put it up on youtube and show you guys.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 4, 2011)

RM and OH My School are fun to watch ^^

--
I just watched THOR in 3D...best CG from Marvel's story lol


----------



## Hustler (May 4, 2011)

Haha screaming at Jihyo  and Jong Kook is damn cunning


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 4, 2011)

hoping for a Seobb written/composed song on the next Soshi album <3 but she's such a perfectionist so I think it may take a while.

lol Yonghwa is as badass as usual <3

@GG, RM is awesome for a variety, iSubs subs it ^_^



idk why they chose Min tho, her vocals aren't anything great like the others. Should've been Fei from miss A


----------



## Hustler (May 4, 2011)

Agree it should have been Fei , Min and Hyorin are of the same mould , powerful voices . 

I can see Changmin or Iu winning this easily


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 4, 2011)

yeah I can see Changmin winning, he's really too good for the idol standard.



idk why people are saying it is a big accomplishment tho. Soshi and Kara sold more and didn't place at #1 when they first debuted. Sales not chart positions =/ seems to be a week of almost no releases.


----------



## Hustler (May 4, 2011)

Wasn't Jang Geun Seuk #1 like few hours ago? Every debuting artists seems to reach a good spot on Oricon , losing all credibility .

Sooyoung looks normal again . Apparently she had some special braces and lost shit loads of weight , I say whatever just gimme the old Sooyoung again. Plus I read somewhere that SM is trying prepare Yuri for a solo debut , it better be just a rumor .


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2011)

Why are they trying to make them so white? Their natural skin tone is beautiful, seriously tanned>>ghost white.



> I don't know what hip hop it is though, old school, new, or urbang(think Taeyang.)



Probably Jay/Taeyang, maybe Se7en???



> idk why they chose Min tho, her vocals aren't anything great like the others. Should've been Fei from miss A



Simple Suzy is busy and she's the only other Korean in the group. Poor girl will be killed by the likes of Changmin, IU and Hyorin.  



> Wasn't Jang Geun Seuk #1 like few hours ago? Every debuting artists seems to reach a good spot on Oricon , losing all credibility .



Don't buy it Hust. First of all topping Oricon daily isn't an achievement, release on a slow week and wallah you're top for a day. Also the whole topping Oricon thing is stupid, each week is different. One week can top with like 35,000 sales and in another you can get 100,000 and still not top it (like Mr Taxi), in the end sales are what that need to be focused on. AKP with it's premature sounds of victory is making Oricon look like a joke, it's all just PR. Regardless congrats to Mblaq on their No 1.

No SNSD, Kara, Suju, 2NE1 or BB for DC this year, hardly much of a Dream concert if the biggest Korean groups aren't even there:/


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 4, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Wasn't Jang Geun Seuk #1 like few hours ago? Every debuting artists seems to reach a good spot on Oricon , losing all credibility .
> 
> Sooyoung looks normal again . Apparently she had some special braces and lost shit loads of weight , I say whatever just gimme the old Sooyoung again. Plus I read somewhere that SM is trying prepare Yuri for a solo debut , it better be just a rumor .



Geun Seuk's was released on the same week as Soshi, he actually outsold them by a bit (both above 100k).

whut, Yuri will probably end up like Hyori. Hyori chose Yuri as her 'successor' apparently.


----------



## JJ (May 4, 2011)

Companion Cube said:


> I would buy that song a million times.
> 
> AND LOL Yonghwa & Daesung, "FFFFFFFFFFF They're using a HELICOPTER! Y SO SRS STAFF?"
> 
> ...



Yonghwa was pretty clever. You can tell he's done it before. Daesung started to catch on a bit. 



Ennoea said:


> This boat thing would be funnier if all the members were together and were fighting with each other to get on the boat.



I thought it was funny at first, but then it started to get old. 




Rain's Angel said:


> Geun Seuk's was released on the same week as Soshi, he actually outsold them by a bit (both above 100k).
> 
> whut, Yuri will probably end up like Hyori. Hyori chose Yuri as her 'successor' apparently.



I get quite confused by these charts sometimes.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 4, 2011)

^Yeah, the Oricon is especially confusing because you have to use a multiplier to get the correct units sold.  And then, since it's daily you go day by day with this, and then it just gets higher and higher so in the end all singles are competing constantly throughout the year. 

And lol I was cheering for Yonghwa but he was a dummy who held the camera weird. He could of at least kept an eye on farther people by recording those who were distant. xD


----------



## JJ (May 4, 2011)

Companion Cube said:


> ^Yeah, the Oricon is especially confusing because you have to use a multiplier to get the correct units sold.  And then, since it's daily you go day by day with this, and then it just gets higher and higher so in the end all singles are competing constantly throughout the year.
> 
> And lol I was cheering for Yonghwa but he was a dummy who held the camera weird. He could of at least kept an eye on farther people by recording those who were distant. xD



That's pretty mind boggling. 

Yeah his inexperience with camera work killed it. If not for that, it was a good move.


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2011)

They totally let Yonghwa slip lol. Way more fun this way anyway. Can't wait for Dumb and Dumber back on variety.


----------



## Noda. B (May 4, 2011)

So I just totally had a shit day today. I got cut from being admitted into Calculus, have to retake a math test that I'm probably just gonna fail again, said some really stupid things to my friends, and just now I had one of the most fucking fail piano lessons of my life and my exam is coming up in about a month.

GAARGH TEENAGE ANGST RAGE 

For god's sake, there better be rainbow and sunshine in the kpop world today 

edit: sorry for the angst, I'm just so stressed out right now, I kinda need to vent. Here, let's have some Gee to balance my downerness


----------



## Katzuki (May 4, 2011)

Such a lovely picture <3


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2011)

That sucks Noda and vent all you want man. I doubt it'll help but it was just one day, we've all had our fair share of days in which we wanted to kick puppies and scream, but it passes and things (well not always tho) do get better. Take your maths one day at a time, tho I can't say much since I've always hated it and avoided when possible

Here's some Hae for you:


----------



## Katzuki (May 4, 2011)

Let me fangirl once again. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZSJY6SHPXg[/YOUTUBE]

G-Dragon pek pek pek


----------



## Noda. B (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Enno, I don't even care if it's kinda sad that the Hae actually cheered me up a bit. I don't know, I feel like the worst part is just how little and petty the things I'm getting worked up over is. And whenever I think about it, it's not even like I can say that "oh well, I guess it was never meant to be" cuz all those little things that are going wrong could have been avoided if I just did this or that one little thing in the past but it's too late  And now I'm just kinda regretting a lot of decisions I've made and it kinda sucks cuz I always promised myself to live without regrets but I guess that's just something else that's gone wrong


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 5, 2011)

gee gee gee baby baby!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 5, 2011)

its a trap!? lol
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFGu-ItKbBQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 5, 2011)

Will the Gee parodies never end?


----------



## koguryo (May 5, 2011)

So glad I chose to do hip-hop.  It's hard but we get to practice with the girls that are doing girls' hip-hop.  So there's only like 3 guys vs. around 15 girls.  The girls are doing SNSD ITNW dance and during a quick break the seniors showed us the dance I was like right there for leg kick

Oh and Happy Children's Day


----------



## NudeShroom (May 5, 2011)

*RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2011)

Lol Suzy and Kim Yuna. Typical popularity poll disguised as something else. Pointless list probably done on someones Tumblr that AKP decided to make an article out of. When did people who just scream the loudest for a couple seconds become the best singers? Singing is alot more than the one big note.

I forgot did anyone else read about the epic failure that is SM Land amusement park? I mean seriously, the only thing that people fangirls will do is take a dump ride on Yoona:ho

Also I read about Shinee's Japanese fansigning ticket prices, like $145 or something. Talk about ridiculous.

And finally I was watching Rainbow's lives, is it me or is Woori like a hotter ver of G.na?


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 5, 2011)

lol that list is ridiculous with Suzy, Taeyang and Yonghwa on it. I would've picked Onew over Jonghyun as he's much more consistent live and cause Jonghyun's singing ends up being wailing/screaming. I love Yonghwa but he's more charismatic on stage than anything, his vocals are nowhere great. also BEG should've been on somewhere.



btw guys, Jay's doing comeback performances this week.


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2011)

Yonghwa has a very clear loud voice so I guess he sounds better on MR but yeah plenty of idols ahead of him. As for Onew, it's a shame he gets relegated to the back when he's the best singer in the group. I just keep seeing Suzy and lolling. I mean really?!!



> btw guys, Jay's doing comeback performances this week.



Abandoned is a great song, hopefully he's gotten better.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 5, 2011)

miss A's album confirmed to drop end May. It'll go up against Baek Ji Young. also J.Lim will release a mini album next week and the MV will have G.NA


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2011)

Miss A will do well but idk with Baek ji Young's recent popularity they might have some trouble. Honestly their album won't be good, JYP has serious trouble with albums. Singles however will be great, tho hopefully less repetitive beats than Breathe and BGGG.


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 5, 2011)

Non-singers that are on the list? Not a very accurate poll.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 5, 2011)

I'm still just bothered by this obsession with MR removed.

the only way people can truly judge the quality of someones voice is live >(


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2011)

They think it somehow gives an accurate impression forgetting you know the amount of lines, quality of mics, singer's condition and health, not to mention overly selective performances.


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 5, 2011)

Companion Cube said:


> I'm still just bothered by this obsession with MR removed.
> 
> the only way people can truly judge the quality of someones voice is live >(



Honestly, I would base their talent on living singing without the background music as well. 

I can't seem to find any other method to determine how well they can sing D:


& KARA is not on the list?!


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2011)

Poor Kara don't get on those listsXD

They don't really have one outstanding singer.


----------



## Katzuki (May 5, 2011)

It has noooothing to do with korean music but let me spam a little 
X Japan is coming to Mexico on September <3~~~I'm so excited!


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2011)

X Japan came to London too, otakus were going cuckoo. I fucking want AKFG to come here:/


----------



## Katzuki (May 5, 2011)

Ah yes. X Japan is such a classic. I just can't miss them 
Asian Kung Fu Generation has such great songs but I doubt I'll ever see them live. 
But the one I'd kill to see live is Hyde. I'd veerrryyy much enjoy it if Vamps came to Mexico since Hideto Takarai was my first asian crush.


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2011)

Is Vamps anygood? Haven't really kept tabs on Hyde. Tho the man has a beautiful voice.


----------



## Katzuki (May 5, 2011)

Yes they are good. ~ 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLhtNw2nsac[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A83IEoKO_eA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W31MC6-P4pg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85dbSL9LtCw[/YOUTUBE]



some of my fav songs.
I can't get enough of his voice. <3 I don't care he's 42.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAdr5I2ImXY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 5, 2011)

no KARA? aigoo >.<

off topic >.< Kalafina will be at Anime Expo this yr, anyone know listen to them? and that means concert! woot


----------



## Noda. B (May 6, 2011)

lol apparently JYP auditions are happening in Vancouver soon and with all the skytrains now, it's actually pretty convenient to get there. My friends were joking about auditioning and they said that apparently one must "be prepared for a 1-2 min improptu catwalk"


----------



## koguryo (May 6, 2011)

My 선배 uploaded a kkap video on youtube:rofl


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 6, 2011)

lol Twitter is now trending SMTownMexico!


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2011)

Lool that lit . How did Won Bin and Kim Yuna beat the likes of Yoseob?



Ennoea said:


> And finally I was watching Rainbow's lives, is it me or is Woori like a hotter ver of G.na?



Everyone is a Woori stan  . She looks more like Hyomin to me , like Cara said  .


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 6, 2011)

lol yes Woori is hot!!!

---


lol new thread in 400 more posts >.<


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2011)

Hyunyoung has the cute but sexy thing going on , can't resist

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPBwoNmr5k4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 6, 2011)

I demand Rainbow for Korean Music Fesitval next yr


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 6, 2011)

OMG BORA si~~ *Music Bank backstage


----------



## koguryo (May 6, 2011)

Jay Park with the win

Goddamn, first week back too. Can't wait til Inki


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2011)

Jaekyung, Woori, HyunYoung and NoEul are pretty much some of the best looking idols around imo. If DSP could promote them better I bet they'd get a ton of fanboys.

Can't believe Jay won but congrats to him, atleast JYP isn't cockblocking him, tho heard he's excluded from Inki.


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Jaekyung, Woori, HyunYoung and NoEul are pretty much some of the best looking idols around imo. If DSP could promote them better I bet they'd get a ton of fanboys.
> 
> Can't believe Jay won but congrats to him, atleast JYP isn't cockblocking him, tho heard he's excluded from Inki.



They're way prettier than Kara except Megami sama ofcourse but yeh I agree with ya , if they were in a different group they'd be everyone's fav esp Jaekyung and Woori .

Dsp cant promote for shit . Hyunyoung in Secret : awesome legs , thighs , volume , cuteness and talent grrr!!!!

I hope Jay does well than 2PM because I hate companies cockblocking artists , sadly Hottests will never let that happen since 2PM are the best group ever created -rolls eyes-


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2011)

> They're way prettier than Kara except Megami sama ofcourse but yeh I agree with ya



Blasphemy!!! Lol they're very different type of girls to Kara. Kara are more cuter, while Rainbow are sexier

I doubt most Hottest's would be that against him, Jay was always the most popular member after Khun. They hate Jaywalkers tho.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2011)

Rainbow is effing gorgeous, but Kara is cuter by far. 

And Jay won? Fuck yeah.

edit: I gotta admit I said the above comment out of spite for what happened, but now I gotta say I fully believe FUCK YEAH JAY.

It's kind of ironic and sad that Abandoned is the direction 2pm should have kept going in (song-wise, the dance seems a bit ridiculous at points as well   Jay pulls it off way better though).  Instead we got emo heartbeat, whiny without u, and somehow-as-well whiny I'll be back. 

Though Abandoned is sorta emo too, they probably should have just cut those crying shots.   But then again, I expect all Kpop videos to be free of true emotion. 

/suddenly feels like i've used too many smilies


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2011)

I miss my weekly dose of Yongseo;_;


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2011)

^omg adorable ;_;

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mN-DJqR1UE[/YOUTUBE]

this performance is captivating.  Jay just has some strange stage presence that is amazing, I'm not sure where it comes from.


----------



## Alien (May 6, 2011)

Singer IU has been appointed as the honorary ambassador for EXPO 2012 Yeosu Korea.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej3ihBmEQpI&feature=player_embedded#at=13[/YOUTUBE]

terrible song smh


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2011)

> Singer IU has been appointed as the honorary ambassador for EXPO 2012 Yeosu Korea.



IU has been raised to World Ho status already

I completely agree Cara. Abandoned is what 2PM should be doing, instead they're an embarrassment as idols, horrible overly showy rubbish. And they're so obsessed with building muscles (perhaps trying compensate for other small muscles), that they've stopped improving themselves. Sad really, Again and Again promised so much, delivered nothing but emo crap.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2011)

yay smiling pointing foreigners

eh it's just an ad song anyway

lol"other small muscles"


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2011)

+=:ho

Song is pretty silly, it's nice they have a token black guy in there


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2011)

Represent, token black guy.


----------



## Katzuki (May 6, 2011)

Jay Park is looking as great as ever. I love Abandoned's performance. 





IchiTenshou said:


> lol Twitter is now trending SMTownMexico!



 What is is.. ! ~


----------



## Hitomi (May 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I miss my weekly dose of Yongseo;_;


cute! is she a singer/actor?


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2011)

> cute! is she a singer/actor?



I'll let Cara take this one.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> cute! is she a singer/actor?



THAT IS THE GREATEST WOMAN IN KPOP.

SHE IS THE *FLAWLESS*, *INTELLIGENT*, *SWEET POTATO-POWERED* yet adorably socially awkward *MAKNAE*  OF *SO NYUH SHI DAE* 

SHE IS THE GREAT *SEOHYUN!*


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2011)

^Alien why you be deleting


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2011)

Alien should fear for his life if I find out what he said. 

I HAS RESOURCES.


----------



## Alien (May 6, 2011)

I deleted my post to preserve the peace.


----------



## Katzuki (May 6, 2011)

I saw it. :ho


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2011)

> I deleted my post to preserve the peace.



Let there be war, IU v Seobb v Gyuri v Vic v Jessica. The great Kpop girl on top bloodbath of 2011.

Shawols apparently tweeting that Sean Kingston plagiarized Shinee. I've seen some silly swearing too. Idiots don't remember that SM buys all their songs from US composers and that it's really not the case.


----------



## Alien (May 6, 2011)

I mean, i have to be careful. Cara's not just a normal delusional fangirl now, she's a delusional fangirl with e-power 

Getting banned for calling Seohyun fodder compared to glorious IU would be well stupid

Although everyone would agree with me of course.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Let there be war, IU v Seobb v Gyuri v Vic v Jessica. The great Kpop girl on top bloodbath of 2011.
> 
> Shawols apparently tweeting that Sean Kingston plagiarized Shinee. I've seen some silly swearing too. Idiots don't remember that SM buys all their songs from US composers and that it's really not the case.



Lol what song?  I have a feeling i've probably heard it



Alien said:


> I mean, i have to be careful. Cara's not just a normal delusional fangirl now, she's a delusional fangirl with e-power
> 
> Getting banned for calling Seoyhun fodder compared to glorious IU would be well stupid
> 
> Although everyone would agree with me of course.



The Ho has done ho-ish things to get to where she is. 

Seohyun probably has only touched 20 people in her life.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2011)

This:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Brk4vSNr_F8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJggiLTH0nI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Shawols already on YT comments crying:


> lmao, another way to show that American artists arent creative. Why would you steal a song from a famous and very loved group like SHINee.


----------



## Katzuki (May 6, 2011)

lol I like how the member who is singing is all colored


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 6, 2011)

shawols be cray cray.


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Let there be war, IU v Seobb v Gyuri v Vic v Jessica. The great Kpop girl on top bloodbath of 2011.
> 
> Shawols apparently tweeting that Sean Kingston plagiarized Shinee. I've seen some silly swearing too. Idiots don't remember that SM buys all their songs from US composers and that it's really not the case.



Ichi doesn't like Ham anymore?  .Would have been a flawless victory for the chinese penguin had she not been dating a 2PM member


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2011)

Sister In law I beat you


----------



## rice (May 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMQfhMXgHYM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 6, 2011)

before i thought it was I'm so short as well lol...


----------



## Hitomi (May 7, 2011)

Companion Cube said:


> THAT IS THE GREATEST WOMAN IN KPOP.
> 
> SHE IS THE *FLAWLESS*, *INTELLIGENT*, *SWEET POTATO-POWERED* yet adorably socially awkward *MAKNAE*  OF *SO NYUH SHI DAE*
> 
> SHE IS THE GREAT *SEOHYUN!*


that's Girls' Generation right?


----------



## Hustler (May 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Sister In law I beat you


I don't remember being related to Jay 


Snow Princess said:


> that's Girls' Generation right?



Yup the maknae/youngest one


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 7, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (May 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-X97Zn-OnE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasori (May 7, 2011)

What is companion cube?

I'm strangely drawn to her.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 7, 2011)

It's me. 

and kog i'm guessing you're gonna learn the dance?


----------



## koguryo (May 7, 2011)

Companion Cube said:


> It's me.
> 
> and kog i'm guessing you're gonna learn the dance?



Yup  Hopefully I get to perform it or something.  I think I'm gonna ask the senior in charge of our hip hop training if we can just do Abandoned.  We have the perfect amount of people and I think the girls can rock the dance.  Our group only has 5 ppl so 1 person be Jay and then 4 back up(3 dudes, 2 girls.)  Our group should totally have a girl be Jay for added awesome.

We have to perform at our club's dance battle as a guest show.  Well each dance style has to.  All of the new members are considered the 13th generation of the club.  The 12th gen is teaching us.

I'm so excited:ho


----------



## NudeShroom (May 7, 2011)

your group seems badass if they have generations. 

the dance is pretty awesome as a whole. watching the mv doesn't really do it justice because it keeps showing the "invisible skateboard" (name from simon & martina xD) which totally looks strange when not added to the entire dance


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 7, 2011)

damn great for Jang Geun Suk and Soshi, they released on the last week of April. tbh I think out of all the groups trying to debut in Japan, only SoKa will make it.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 7, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> damn great for Jang Geun Suk and Soshi, they released on the last week of April. *tbh I think out of all the groups trying to debut in Japan, only SoKa will make it.*



Pretty much. Though I'm curious as to how 2pm will do, their album will be released in about a week and a half.  I doubt they'll be as popular, considering japan has far less shows for them to take their shirts off on.


----------



## Agmaster (May 7, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Dusty and Drunken Tiger, used to like H.OT., Boa, Shinhwa , but that was more visual.  I've fallen out of k-pop but I am going to sokor soon.  I feel like buying cds or whatnot over there.  Suggestions that are at the very least post 2008?


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2011)

SM female trainess
Aren't they pretty? 

And somewhat plastic some of them:/


----------



## Alien (May 7, 2011)

"Somewhat" is an understatement 

goddamn Asians


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 7, 2011)

oh pretty!...


----------



## NudeShroom (May 7, 2011)

2 of them look like they had their entire face done 

even so, all of them are cute.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 7, 2011)

I'm back :33 
can anyone recommend me korean hip hop similar to epik high, dynamic duo and supreme team?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 7, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> I'm a big fan of Dusty and Drunken Tiger, used to like H.OT., Boa, Shinhwa , but that was more visual.  I've fallen out of k-pop but I am going to sokor soon.  I feel like buying cds or whatnot over there.  Suggestions that are at the very least post 2008?



You want kpop stuff or Krap/hip hop?  



Sanshouo said:


> I'm back :33
> can anyone recommend me korean hip hop similar to epik high, dynamic duo and supreme team?



I don't listen to a huge amount, but I'm sure Drunken Tiger is a must.


----------



## Alien (May 7, 2011)

Could you guys help me with updating my playlist a bit por favor ? 

more

i got my kpop groove back


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 7, 2011)

dammit...listening to SNSD - Dear Mom...and i feel im gonna cry for Tiff T.T <3


----------



## Katzuki (May 7, 2011)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-X97Zn-OnE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



pek pek


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 7, 2011)

lol...


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2011)

> can anyone recommend me korean hip hop similar to epik high, dynamic duo and supreme team?



Drunken T, Tasha, Leessang, Psy, Double K, and I really recommend Blue Brand (VA album but seriously the best k hip hop songs).

Comment on Orange Caramel song:



> i sent this video to a feminist and she had a seizure.


----------



## Hustler (May 7, 2011)

Running man is out guys



IchiTenshou said:


> lol...


I don't know why they keep asking him about Sulli  but incredibly nice and sweet of him


Ennoea said:


>



Wtf


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2011)

^Alien has a new male bias



> I don't know why they keep asking him about Sulli



It's either him or Kwon.

Kpop journo Q&A, let's patronise the fans who read this by constantly trying to make up pairings. They know it's lazy but answers would probably get some interest.


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 8, 2011)

Hey guys, can anyone answer a few questions about the variety show Heroes?

1) What's the main purpose of Heroes?

2) Any idols go on there?

3) How often does IU appear on there?

4) Where can I get this subbed?

Thanks )


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 8, 2011)

im on hold on Heroes even though it finished airing.
many female idols one there...old/young xD
IU...every ep i guess? is it?

sub im totally not sure!


----------



## koguryo (May 8, 2011)

When I watched this yesterday, I called bullshit.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4XGEuqYeeU[/YOUTUBE]

woot Sunny JJANG!


----------



## Noda. B (May 8, 2011)

So I just had a dream that B1A4's leader, Jinyoung, actually turned out to be a total bitch and was like Annakin Skywalker to his CEO's Darth Sidious. Then for some reason I switched over to SM telling SNSD they're finally doing a gangster/hood song and the girls started celebrating by having a party like in the Genie video. 0___0


----------



## dream (May 8, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4XGEuqYeeU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> woot Sunny JJANG!



I like it.  Her voice took me by surprise.


----------



## Katzuki (May 8, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> So I just had a dream that B1A4's leader, *Jinyoung*, actually turned out to be a total bitch and was like Annakin Skywalker to his CEO's Darth Sidious...



What a great dream


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2011)

Seriously SM stop being so biased on Tiff and Jess all the time, give us some Sunny/Taeyeon/Seobb centered songs in the next album please.



> SM telling SNSD they're finally doing a gangster/hood song and the girls started celebrating by having a party like in the Genie video. 0___0



Lol.

I don't understand why Hyorin didn't just go solo with Ma Boy, the so called group is just Hyorin with Bora as a back up dancer.


They let all their females idols pair up with 2PM boys for everything from CF's to live performances but refused to let Seobb do a duet with Yonghwa. And sorry to Vic but Yuri would suit the CB cf's more, Vic looks afraid of rides and stuff.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 8, 2011)

SM sure know where to buy song! ^^ Danger!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTZ9NoGfLhU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (May 8, 2011)

IU & Luna 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFoqdXgNgMA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JJ (May 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They let all their females idols pair up with 2PM boys for everything from CF's to live performances *but refused to let Seobb do a duet with Yonghwa*. And sorry to Vic but Yuri would suit the CB cf's more, Vic looks afraid of rides and stuff.




That's something that totally baffled me, I've been seeing a few of the past couples get together for something or other. 

There's been some mixed reactions about Yonghwa when he mentions Seohyun. A lot of it is positive, but there are some that think it's a publicity stunt.   I think he had a bit of influence on her with the mentions about her writing songs and the picture with the guitar. I don't necessarily think it's fake.


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2011)

> but there are some that think it's a publicity stunt



Boices really hate it so troll when ever he mentions her. According to them you can't be a Boice and a Yongseo fan, someone alert Shawol that they have competition in the crazy stakes


----------



## Katzuki (May 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb_Dmg88xe0 [/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKV1E0HQN5U[/YOUTUBE]

2NE1 <3


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2011)

Beast comeback on 17th:

Teaser Pics:

*Spoiler*: __ 












Looks abit anime.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 8, 2011)

hope for another great song from the B2ST!


----------



## Katzuki (May 8, 2011)

NGHH Beast. Can't wait <3 <3 <3


----------



## Hustler (May 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Vic looks afraid of rides and stuff.



Ugh at first glance I thought it said "nudes and stuff" , damn my mind!!!

RM


*Spoiler*: __ 



God the missions they assign for guests are damn hard especially when there's 2 vs 9 + finding stuff hidden anywhere in the god damn place .

Daesung was just epic , dumb and dumber 




2ne1 vs Beast?


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Chidori Mistress (May 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAEs1vv_fA4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
/dies


----------



## dream (May 9, 2011)

Chidori Mistress said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAEs1vv_fA4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> /dies



Preview is too short but it seems like a good song.


----------



## Sasori (May 9, 2011)

Sounds like a Rihanna song.

Still waiting eagerly though. Summer isn't summer without some 2NE1.


----------



## Kiss (May 9, 2011)

Chidori Mistress said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAEs1vv_fA4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> /dies



CL's voice.  Can't wait for 2NE1's comeback.


----------



## Hustler (May 9, 2011)

2ne1!!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (May 9, 2011)

Is it just me or is the song weirdly familiar?


----------



## JJ (May 9, 2011)

It seems there's been some controversy lately over songs sounding like others.


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2011)

It does sound really familiar, I know what it is but can't put my finger on it

Also Jay sold 71k on Hanteo in a week, Jaywalkers must be robbing their grandmas or someshit. Poor F(x) got screwed by 2PM and now by Jay.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 9, 2011)

71k? Holy shit.  

2pm doesn't even sell that much overall.


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2011)

I swear idk how they did it but they must have bulk bought like crazy. It's already the third biggest selling album of the year.


I think AKP is confusing "fit" with the word malnourished and just plain anorexic.


----------



## dream (May 9, 2011)

> I think AKP is confusing "fit" with the word malnourished and just plain anorexic.



Oh god.  Look at those pictures of her...

No meat on her at all.


----------



## Katzuki (May 9, 2011)

I was lurking around AKP and when I saw her I thought the same thing. That's not fit at all, not by a mile.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 10, 2011)

the Brave Girls girl? I think there was also another girl with similar pics.

they really need to put on weight.


----------



## Kiss (May 10, 2011)

That's far away from being fit and healthy. Her arms scared me the most.


----------



## Hustler (May 10, 2011)

Secret - Sunhwa are the fittest looking female idols IMO and people call them muscle idols and they need to lose weight


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2011)

That pic is worth a 1000 words, and you know what they are

Lol 5dolls. CCM really has no idea how to sell CoEd to us, should have just stuck to promoting them because 5dolls are a complete mess. Atleast they'll get some views:


----------



## NudeShroom (May 10, 2011)

oh god

so bad


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-32V10GSyCY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
I assume the guy who did Mazik and Madonna did this? Sounds really similar.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 10, 2011)

It wasn't too bad... but the MV is somewhat unbearable for a reason I don't know why.  I just couldn't keep it open.


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2011)

The horrid editing, it chops and changes so much that it's headache inducing. Not to mention the tacky MV and their outfits.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 10, 2011)

It was probably the outfits.  xD

I wonder why CCM is so obsessed with choppy MVs, though haha


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2011)

I forgot that I go Crazy MV used to give me epileptic shocksXD


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 10, 2011)

The song is good but it would've been used better if given to Secret.

Yeah the guy who wrote Mazzik/Madonna/Shy Boy wrote this song. Idk why ccm's want to use Secret's already established sound for them.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPPmNzUjnhI[/YOUTUBE]

Song isn't as awesome as Abandoned, but it's good and the dance is even better.

The end is great too because I assume those guys are from AOM and I'll admit I literally said "holy shit" out loud at 4:50.  That guy called "rookie" did that shit flawlessly.


----------



## Noda. B (May 11, 2011)

I'm helping out with the sound system for my school's fashion show and two of my friends who are the designers chose kpop as runway songs for their collections. One of them is Beautiful by Beast and the other is Show Show Show by SNSD


----------



## koguryo (May 11, 2011)

Companion Cube said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPPmNzUjnhI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Song isn't as awesome as Abandoned, but it's good and the dance is even better.
> 
> The end is great too because I assume those guys are from AOM and I'll admit I literally said "holy shit" out loud at 4:50.  That guy called "rookie" did that shit flawlessly.



Prepix were some of the backup dancers, they're the ones that do the choreography for Beast.  It may have been all of them though, not sure.

Jay looked like he had fun filming that one, for some reason I got all giddy watching that.  It looks like a fun dance.


----------



## JJ (May 11, 2011)

Note to management of FT Island, last time I checked Hongki was the lead singer. They are not CNBlue. 

Gripe after seeing their latest.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 11, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Secret - Sunhwa are the fittest looking female idols IMO and people call them muscle idols and they need to lose weight



Secret are amazingly fit. They're still somewhat underweight but they look gorgeous. Sunhwa looks like a stick though but I think it was due to her packed schedule last time.

A lot of the new girl group members (Brave Girls/Dalshabet/A Pink) look malnourished and anyone with abs probably has it because they're so skinny not because they're fit.



Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-32V10GSyCY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> I assume the guy who did Mazik and Madonna did this? Sounds really similar.



ohgod the video is just seizure inducing.

idk why CCM wants to push through with this sub-group, this mini was such a scam, remixes of all 5 songs from their previous album + 2 new songs. The only Korean subgroup that actively promote and are doing well are Orange Caramel, they needa stop trying with the subgroups.

*side-eying Sistar19, must've well called it Hyorin's solo*


----------



## koguryo (May 11, 2011)

Really enjoying 0330 by U Kiss.  First song by them that I like.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Chidori Mistress (May 11, 2011)

oh my god....
i love it! 
definetly will be on replay for a while


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2011)

I love Lonely. It suits 2NE1 perfectly, and the MV doesn't have too many weird accessories or odd product placements. And well Minzy looks and sounds awesome. And no autotune abuse, thank the lord please let it die here.

JYP needs to make sure Miss A title track is good because Love Alone is pretty good and well I doubt they'll top it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWssXPkMmYg&feature=player_embedded#at=25[/YOUTUBE]
Sting will soon be contacting Cube.

But with Beast, 2NE1, Miss A and suppoused comebacks of T-ara and Kara, well May should be great.


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Katzuki (May 11, 2011)

I love 2NE1's video. I loved CL's look, it's awesome. They all are~and Bom's voice is as beautiful as ever <3

Loved it.

Also, Beast's song is great. I'm glad they finally released something new pek


----------



## RyRyMini (May 11, 2011)

Blah, I personally prefer upbeat songs from 2NE1. This is still good, but there's no beat. D: And I thought when they released the statement they said that they were going to promote all of the songs from the album? And now they say they're not doing this one. :|

Dara's voice actually sounds good in this song but I think it's because hers is obviously the most edited of the group.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2011)

> And I thought when they released the statement they said that they were going to promote all of the songs from the album? And now they say they're not doing this one. :|



They're releasing all the songs from the mini as individual singles, but they won't promote them all, it would completely exhaust them.



> This is still good, but there's no beat



That's what Will.I.Am apparently said about the song lol.


----------



## Katzuki (May 11, 2011)

RyRyMini said:


> Dara's voice actually sounds good in this song but I think it's because hers is obviously the most edited of the group.



This I can agree with


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2011)

You could totally tell they edited her voice the second she came on.


----------



## Alien (May 11, 2011)

her English is bad but cute

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLBDg5MWkXw&feature=player_embedded#at=14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I love Lonely. It suits 2NE1 perfectly, and the MV doesn't have too many weird accessories or odd product placements. And well Minzy looks and sounds awesome. And no autotune abuse, thank the lord please let it die here.
> 
> 
> But with Beast, 2NE1, Miss A and suppoused comebacks of T-ara and Kara, well May should be great.



Ia on the autotune part. shame they aren't gonna be promoting Lonely.

Jewelry is gonna comeback this month as well. 2ne1 only officially starts promoting on music shows in June cause the mini will only be out then


----------



## Kagawa (May 11, 2011)

Wrex said:


> her English is bad but cute
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLBDg5MWkXw&feature=player_embedded#at=14[/YOUTUBE]



i couldn't understand hardly any of it


----------



## Alien (May 11, 2011)

yeah same here tbh. It was relatively okay in the beginning but it gets worse as the song goes on.

Im in love with this song btw 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRYv_L6EoTE&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

think i'm turning into a T.O.P fan lol


----------



## Katzuki (May 11, 2011)

Wrex said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRYv_L6EoTE&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]



Old Big Bang <3 that song brings such great memories ~~~<3


----------



## NudeShroom (May 11, 2011)

somebody PLEASE feed Yuri.

In my head I usually think "goddamn some of them are soo skinny but at the very least their healthy"

but oh god.

I couldn't watch that Hoot performance.

Also, checking out lonely


----------



## Katzuki (May 11, 2011)

I know nothing about SNSD aside from three or four names.. What color is Yuri wearing in the performance?~


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2011)

Yeh i've noticed Snsd are becoming skinnier and skinnier , even Seobb and I thought she'd be health conscious enough to eat properly


----------



## Chidori Mistress (May 11, 2011)

which Hoot performance is this? D:


----------



## Katzuki (May 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8U8iGDKnbw[/YOUTUBE]

This one, right?


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2011)

^ Yup should be it since it's their latest performance


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 11, 2011)

The weight loss is really obvious on Yuri, she's like a skeleton now. I blame this on Korea's view of thin


----------



## Katzuki (May 11, 2011)

I'm still wondering who's Yuri there...


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> I'm still wondering who's Yuri there...



The red outfit


----------



## Alien (May 11, 2011)

all of them look pretty bad lately imo

they must be overworked like hell again


----------



## Katzuki (May 11, 2011)

Hustler said:


> The red outfit



Thanks Hus!


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 11, 2011)

aigoo Yuri! so thin >.<


----------



## Katzuki (May 11, 2011)

Kei, just curious. Any luck with the Beast pic?


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 11, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> I'm still wondering who's Yuri there...



Red outfit with orange heels

well, about Yuri, I think that she is skinnier than usual but I wouldn't go as far to say that she is anorexic like people do on youtube.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 11, 2011)

no sign of that picin HQ yet >.<
chill with this for now!


----------



## Katzuki (May 11, 2011)

^Thanks Ichi <3<3 Sorry for the trouble !



Girls' Generation said:


> Red outfit with orange heels



Thanks! I was having a hard time trying to find her


----------



## Noda. B (May 11, 2011)

lol Katz don't worry. That's cuz Yuri, Yoona, and Seohyun are like triplets in SNSD. You probably thought you were seeing three


----------



## Katzuki (May 11, 2011)

Everything makes sense now   Thanks for informing me Noda. I'll be more careful from now on


----------



## April (May 12, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8U8iGDKnbw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This one, right?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7ENpt9tGos&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
This one is worse. I'm so worried about her. ;~;



Rain's Angel said:


> The weight loss is really obvious on Yuri, she's like a skeleton now. I blame this on Korea's view of thin



This and japan promotions. 


I've been listening to Jay's album this whole day.. it's actually pretty great. And he talked to Kwon, so happy about that. :]


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 12, 2011)

April said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7ENpt9tGos&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> This one is worse. I'm so worried about her. ;~;
> 
> 
> ...



woot YoonA set! * approved


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 12, 2011)

KARA is back! SEXier than ever!!!


----------



## rice (May 12, 2011)

is it just me or YG's releasing lots of sad tracks


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 12, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> KARA is back! SEXier than ever!!!



I don't see anything!


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (May 12, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (May 12, 2011)

lol wow they are good!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8Yn8BiSvwI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2011)

Yuri you were perfect, wtf she's thinner than Yoona


----------



## Suhoon (May 12, 2011)

Wrex said:


> yeah same here tbh. It was relatively okay in the beginning but it gets worse as the song goes on.
> 
> Im in love with this song btw
> 
> ...



Nah, It's just because I'm rubbing off on you


----------



## NudeShroom (May 12, 2011)

^Hey you, post more often.   We don't get enough YG love ITT daily.


----------



## Alien (May 12, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Nah, It's just because I'm rubbing off on you



nope 

Nah, i think his rapping sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Suhoon (May 12, 2011)

Companion Cube said:


> ^Hey you, post more often.   We don't get enough YG love ITT daily.


If I post it'd always be about Big bang, are you ready for that?



Wrex said:


> nope
> 
> Nah, i think his rapping sounds pretty cool.



Are you sure? 

I'm glad someone agrees, to keep on topic,
Love& Hope tour Top fan cam for Knock out 
[YOUTUBE]pDmWDuF8yC4[/YOUTUBE]
Lol Jiyong


----------



## Alien (May 12, 2011)

They're used to me spamming IU stuff constantly. I doubt they'd mind you posting only about BB


----------



## NudeShroom (May 12, 2011)

we have an IU addict, a gyuri addict, a vic addict

and of course Seohyun is superior to everyone else so she has addicts as well

so a TOP addict would be a nice change XD


----------



## Suhoon (May 12, 2011)

Wrex said:


> They're used to me spamming IU stuff constantly. I doubt they'd mind you posting only about BB


I suppose. 


Companion Cube said:


> we have an IU addict, a gyuri addict, a vic addict
> 
> and of course Seohyun is superior to everyone else so she has addicts as well
> 
> so a TOP addict would be a nice change XD


It would, would it?

I guess I'll stay.


----------



## Katzuki (May 12, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> [YOUTUBE]pDmWDuF8yC4[/YOUTUBE]
> Lol Jiyong



God. I just _LOVED_the way G-Dragon kept going from one place to another with that thing. He looked like he was having tons of fun 

Jiyong is and forever will be my Big Bang bias pek


----------



## Hustler (May 12, 2011)

Good to see Yejin again , she was my fav in FO pek

It's because TOP thinks Daesung looks like Iu lol , must have been Choom TOP in control.


----------



## Suhoon (May 12, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> God. I just _LOVED_the way G-Dragon kept going from one place to another with that thing. He looked like he was having tons of fun
> 
> Jiyong is and forever will be my Big Bang bias pek


You liked that too Huh? 
at first I was like What the fuck was that, but then after I realized it was G Dragon I laughed like crazy


Hustler said:


> It's because TOP thinks Daesung looks like Iu lol , must have been Choom TOP in control.


Most people thought it was just the expression D had.
Then again


----------



## Alien (May 12, 2011)

4 days to go until party tiem.......


----------



## Hustler (May 12, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol wow they are good!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8Yn8BiSvwI[/YOUTUBE]


Just watched this and god the Rainbow girls are epic at this game . How did Pomminit win? 


T.O.P said:


> You liked that too Huh?
> at first I was like What the fuck was that, but then after I realized it was G Dragon I laughed like crazy
> 
> Most people thought it was just the expression D had.
> Then again



Lol no one will ever know . He was probably just hungover .


----------



## Katzuki (May 12, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> You liked that too Huh?
> at first I was like What the fuck was that, but then after I realized it was G Dragon I laughed like crazy



Yes I really did 
I know right? It was like, super cool T.O.P rapping and suddenly a pink humanoid in a moving device just speeds and goes by quickly. haha it was hilariiouus


----------



## Hustler (May 12, 2011)

I'm in love..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldPjjTxtKFs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 12, 2011)

Haha, In Na is too gorgeous.


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2011)

^I just died, she really could rule the world by making men weak in the knees and pants

-Silly rant-

WHY THE FUCK DOES KOREA RELEASE MUSIC THAT DOESN'T WORK ON MY MP3!! FFS, Cube and JYP being the worst ones out of the lot. I download and download and convert and it doesn't play on my MP3 player, I've done everything from downloading a gazillion versions and converting them to every fucking format that works on my player but NOOOOOOO it refuses to play. DAMN YOU CUBE, fine I won't listen to Mirror Mirror, you suck ass. You too JYP, it took me a year to get I hate you to play on my MP3 player. Go die

rant over/


Anyway Eunji


----------



## Alien (May 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> -Silly rant-
> 
> WHY THE FUCK DOES KOREA RELEASE MUSIC THAT DOESN'T WORK ON MY MP3!! FFS, Cube and JYP being the worst ones out of the lot. I download and download and convert and it doesn't play on my MP3 player, I've done everything from downloading a gazillion versions and converting them to every fucking format that works on my player but NOOOOOOO it refuses to play. DAMN YOU CUBE, fine I won't listen to Mirror Mirror, you suck ass. You too JYP, it took me a year to get I hate you to play on my MP3 player. Go die
> 
> rant over/



what the hell

what mp3 player do you have ?


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2011)

Are you insinuating that I have a shitty mp3 player? You'd be right then

It's a Creative ZEN, it plays everything fine but I've always had issues with 4minute tracks for some reason. I'm just gonna take audio from YT and create an MP3.


----------



## JJ (May 12, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol wow they are good!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8Yn8BiSvwI[/YOUTUBE]



The girls were really good. I thought it was funny that CNBlue (@1:45 mark) were the only guys. Poor Jonghyun . Look on Minkyuk's face was priceless. Yonghwa looked like he got quite a workout. 



Ennoea said:


> Are you insinuating that I have a shitty mp3 player? You'd be right then
> 
> It's a Creative ZEN, it plays everything fine but I've always had issues with 4minute tracks for some reason. I'm just gonna take audio from YT and create an MP3.



My cousin had one and it was just crap on a lot of music not playing.


----------



## Sasori (May 12, 2011)

Don't listen to 4minute tracks then duh 

Just bought a Shuffle today for jogging. Never had an apple product before but I must say, it's packaging was beautiful.

Now to confirm my sell out status by installing itunes


----------



## Alien (May 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Are you insinuating that I have a shitty mp3 player? You'd be right then
> 
> It's a Creative ZEN, it plays everything fine but I've always had issues with 4minute tracks for some reason. I'm just gonna take audio from YT and create an MP3.



That's what i always do. YT quality is good enough for an mp3 player

especially such a shitty one


----------



## Sasori (May 12, 2011)

^ oh no u didnt


----------



## Alien (May 12, 2011)

Well, at least it's better than an Apple mp3 player 

damn, this is old 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGnnQ2AeHPo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 12, 2011)

holy shiz just the other day kog was saying how he wanted to do the abandoned dance even though the club is mostly chicks

MCD today had one female dancer.  and she was doing a pretty badass job considering i didn't notice until like 2/3rds through that one had a weird hairstyle. 

also;


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Alien (May 12, 2011)

/shitty comeback


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2011)

Afridi should facepalm at himself after the WC

Best I could do



> DEATH OR SHINEE?
> 
> I was planning to slit my wrists in the bathroom this morning , but just then I saw the new Shinee photos… Maybe I should kill myself after their Japan promotions? Living is miserable and I’m so unhappy, but at least I can escape into the Shinee World fandom. These past months that’s what I have been doing everyday to keep myself distracted or entertained , so I don’t have to think about how painful it is to live. If it wasn’t for Shinee I would have said hi to forever a long time ago…



Kpopsecrets is srs business:/


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 12, 2011)

*faint
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K06fgck9kLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (May 12, 2011)

Doesn't Kpopsecrets make you wana strangle people?


----------



## Suhoon (May 12, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I'm in love..
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldPjjTxtKFs[/YOUTUBE]



I came


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2011)

Everytime I see TOP I can't help but go Sarang bling bling like L.E.D. 

The whole I can never be in a relationship because noone can compare to Taemin/Minho/Khun etc secrets are abit ridiculous. And the certain group is overrated thing, the fact that people were saying BIA4 are overrated after a week of them debuting was hilarious tho.


----------



## Alien (May 12, 2011)

kpopsecret pics should be tagged


----------



## Hustler (May 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdTQZLfARI0&feature=player_embedded#at=125[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2011)

It's pretty good, alot different than their teaser tracks. Has kind of a Latin vibe to it, unless it's just me.


----------



## Katzuki (May 12, 2011)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdTQZLfARI0&feature=player_embedded#at=125[/YOUTUBE]



Kei linked me to this.
It's great, magnificent. I love it. Completely. pek Latin? just like me pek


----------



## dream (May 13, 2011)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdTQZLfARI0&feature=player_embedded#at=125[/YOUTUBE]



Pretty good song.  It is different from the other songs, that I have listened to, from them and I was surprised when I liked it.  Normally I don't like these kinds of songs from boy bands.


----------



## koguryo (May 13, 2011)

Hyunseung's hair color is the orange I used to have...I hated that color on me.

Digging the song and I like Doojoon's hair.  My next style is confirmed


----------



## Noda. B (May 13, 2011)

> I have met French people who told me that the synchronized dances of K-pop bands remind them of Fascism or other ideologies that stress group uniformity



lolwut?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 13, 2011)

Great teaser, though dongwoon's hair doesn't suit him.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 13, 2011)

Companion Cube said:


> Great teaser, though dongwoon's hair doesn't suit him.



ia, thought he was from another group at first D:


----------



## rice (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (May 13, 2011)




----------



## JJ (May 13, 2011)

That's starting to get a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Katzuki (May 13, 2011)

Wow. 21 members? Just wow.


----------



## Suhoon (May 13, 2011)

From Seungri's Me2Day


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2011)

> Hyunseung's hair color is the orange I used to have...I hated that color on me



Ofcourse you hated it, didn't you get hit on by old men at the time?

Seobb and Sooyoung looked too cute on Music Station, and yeah JJ they do look like dominatrices


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 13, 2011)

lol wut 21 members? ahha

and BB - Big Bang 2 ( 2nd Jp album ) is out for download lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 13, 2011)

oh it leaked! lol
Hello JP ver!...LQ ver! MV edited
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weOHDHFmSr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (May 13, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


>


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2011)

Full version leaked (eng):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCU9KP0_t0w[/YOUTUBE]



> Fucccck Sooyoung!!! why so hot???



It's because her hair doesn't look like that she was attacked by a hedge cutter anymore.


----------



## Hustler (May 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Full version leaked (eng):
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCU9KP0_t0w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> ...



Too true! short hair really does suit her but the stylists have no idea wtf they're doing anymore .

Oh how much I miss this




It's funny how I never knew Seob existed and now she's like my #2 bias


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2011)

I hope her mom reads Kpopsecrets.


----------



## Hustler (May 13, 2011)

Probz a 13 year old . I love the one where a fan said "i'd rather my parents break up than Khuntoria" 

Really bitch , really?


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2011)

^


> It's funny how I never knew Seob existed and now she's like my #2 bias



Me too. I liked her but mostly only due to Cara but now she's my no 2 easy.


----------



## Hustler (May 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> ^
> 
> 
> Me too. I liked her but mostly only due to Cara but now she's my no 2 easy.



Yeh she was too awkward and quiet for my liking but Cara's preaching and WGM really got me into her .

Who's #1? Sica?? 

After watching so many Rainbow stuff , I finally understood why you like No Eul , she's charming in a strange way


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 13, 2011)

lolol Rm ep 36... sign event ahaha


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2011)

> Who's #1? Sica??



Yep she remains top for me, though recently Sooyoung, Seobb and Sunny are clawing their way to the top.



> After watching so many Rainbow stuff , I finally understood why you like No Eul , she's charming in a strange way



Sadly she's gotten beat by Jaekyung, Woori and Hyunyoung now. I still don't know much about Rainbow though so im going by attractiveness shallow hal.


----------



## Kiss (May 13, 2011)

Wtf? That's crazy! How the hell is one supposed to tell them all apart and memorize their names?


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Yep she remains top for me, though recently Sooyoung, Seobb and Sunny are clawing their way to the top.


Approved!...how about YoonA? xD


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2011)

> Approved!...how about YoonA? xD



Too much competition so she's near the bottom


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 13, 2011)

haha i understand! xD


----------



## Suhoon (May 13, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (May 13, 2011)

I totally approve that everyone is a member of the church of Seohyun now.


----------



## Katzuki (May 13, 2011)

Kiss said:


> Wtf? That's crazy! How the hell is one supposed to tell them all apart and memorize their names?



We fangirls have it tough


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2011)

RM 36. Simply impossible, if everyone had disguises then maybe but game is too hard on the guests.

I think Daesung just felt Kook's reiatsu.


----------



## koguryo (May 13, 2011)

Companion Cube said:


> I totally approve that everyone is a member of the church of Seohyun now.



Temple of Jiyoon right here

Whenever a new member joins they get a free pair of complimentary sunglasses


----------



## Hustler (May 13, 2011)

Yejin looked so much like Jung Ah . IA it was near impossible but Yejin was awesome pek 

Oh wait you're watching 36 , my bad 

Lol Jaekyung , Woori and Hyunyoung are typical picks and that's how they rank by popularity aswell . Jisook is cute , like a lovechild of Taeyeon and Hara lol .

Asscheeks , cameltoes everything but I love this because of her sheer cuteness

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPBwoNmr5k4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 13, 2011)

37 was epic. I wish Jihyo got more action though, she and Yejin would've been a fierce fight, shame she got eliminated so quickly.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 13, 2011)

Hara pic on her twitter...so cute


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2011)

The campfire cooking on RM36 is madness

Filming MV in Thailand? Expect beach fanservice which Jpop does best.


----------



## Hustler (May 14, 2011)

Bikini Gyul? do want!

Koreas sell food really well , they make even instant noodles look like the tastiest thing ever , smh!


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 14, 2011)




----------



## JJ (May 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I hope her mom reads Kpopsecrets.



Growing up, I'm glad my mom never discouraged me from liking my groups. 



Companion Cube said:


> I totally approve that everyone is a member of the church of Seohyun now.


----------



## Noda. B (May 14, 2011)

Finally checked out 2ne1's new song, so amazing, love love love it and totally feeling the acousticness.  The lyrics are really nice too it'saperfectdescriptionofwhat'sbeengoingonwithmethepastfewmonthsit'ssocrazyit'slikethey'repsychic


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 14, 2011)

wow Mr Taxi cut on Music Station is in HD...this is nice!


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 14, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> wow Mr Taxi cut on Music Station is in HD...this is nice!



Just watched it! holy shit, Taeyeon looks so godamn badass and hot at the same time!


----------



## Suhoon (May 14, 2011)

I was going to wait for official reports but this is the best thing I have.

Do get Better G -dragon


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2011)

KJK still has a thing for YeJin then, lol at him becoming a puppy around her.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 14, 2011)

suddenly I'm behind on RM despite having been ahead. 

I'm on vacation atm, I'll just watch them when i'm home next week. it'd be a waste to watch them now.

also, who is good at making kpop avys?  I'm gonna switch off my portal set soon.


----------



## Alien (May 14, 2011)

Use that 1.91mb maximum ava filesize you have now for a hq Seohyun gif ava


----------



## NudeShroom (May 14, 2011)

actually it's 6.68mb.


----------



## Alien (May 14, 2011)

> Memos
> Avatar for mods should be 1.91mb. Mine was lower because I was in a certain group and it may have been messing with my avatar size



QUALITY staff member, smh


----------



## NudeShroom (May 14, 2011)

lol, i probably wouldn't let most of my avatars go over a mb.

if it's a seohyun gif than that might be an exception.


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2011)

Yejin pwnd like no other guest. 


SooyoungxSeobb.


----------



## Hustler (May 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Yejin pwnd like no other guest.
> 
> 
> SooyoungxSeobb.



My one true OTP!


----------



## NudeShroom (May 14, 2011)

Sooyoung will forever corrupt the maknae.


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2011)

Yes weekly shows can get a bit dull esp when they don't change up a performance and perform the same thing for weeks on 4 different shows. However let them do it atleast once or twice, It Hurt's lives were pretty good. Don't alienate the mainstreams fans YG.

As for music shows, they need to add more interactions between different groups and up the special stages. Would make it more interesting.

Has anyone here watched I am a Singer? Any good?


----------



## Sasori (May 14, 2011)

Big Bang desu!


----------



## Suhoon (May 14, 2011)

Companion Cube said:


> Sooyoung will forever corrupt the maknae.


That hand is doing Testy things 
What band is this?


Sasori said:


> Big Bang desu!


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2011)

I keep hearing that Jess is a lesbian. Cara any truth to it?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 14, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> That hand is doing Testy things
> What band is this?



SNSD/Girls Gen.  Those two are Sooyoung & Yuri.



Ennoea said:


> I keep hearing that Jess is a lesbian. Cara any truth to it?



She's rather iffy.  She's just so... mellow.  She doesn't give a darn that people will think she's gay if she hugs/kisses/etc girls, from what I see. 

From what I get Jess is nonjudgmental and doesn't really think of sexuality as black and white.  I kid you not, in an interview she once said "I don't think I could give Seohyun to a guy" (not exactly verbatim, but along those lines)

Though in the end this doesn't say much about her own sexuality.  I think she likes guys, but sees nothing wrong with being involved with girls.  Though i don't think she would be in a relationship with one.


----------



## Suhoon (May 14, 2011)

Companion Cube said:


> SNSD/Girls Gen.  Those two are Sooyoung & Yuri.



Ah thanks, I knew they Looked familiar.


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2011)

Most people think Taec is gay and that JYP spread his and Jessica's dating rumour to kill two birds with one stone. Tho alot of girls do give off Bi vibes in Kpop. 

Lol I see KJK and Haroro's Bromance went full circle at the endXD


----------



## NudeShroom (May 14, 2011)

yeah a lot do, and i think it's pretty possible a lot of it's true. 

and lol i'm guessing kjk is going all out MY DONGSAENG~~ <3


----------



## Hustler (May 14, 2011)

Yejin biting the shit out of Jaesuk was so hilarious , precious girl 

I only get the bi vibe off Taeyeon and Hara Gu


----------



## Grim Uchiha (May 14, 2011)

Isn't there supposed to be six members in Super Junior M?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 14, 2011)

^When Hankyung went back to China they put Sungmin and Eunhyuk in, making it 7 I think. 

Henry, Zhou Mi, Kyuhyun, Ryeowook, Donghae, Hankyung, Siwon ->
Henry, Zhou Mi, Kyuhyun, Ryeowook, Donghae, Siwon, Sungmin, Eunhyuk

edit; wait i forgot siwon, so it was seven before as well


----------



## Hustler (May 14, 2011)

Yeh should be 8 . Quite odd how Heechul is supposed to be the most popular member in Asia but he's not part of Suju M  .


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 14, 2011)

Heechul doesn't give a shit when he's singing/dancing most of the time really. He said he lost interest in singing/dancing altogether and only stayed in SuJu for the rest of the members.

probs the main reason why he ain't in SJM. And he probably couldn't be assed to learn Chinese.


----------



## Noda. B (May 14, 2011)

Yeah, although I'm not sure how well they're doing now that Hangeng's gone. Apparently SJM aren't as popular in China now 

Also, is something wrong with omona? I feel like everytime I went on today, it's always been the same article at the top with exactly one comment


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2011)

SJM did lose it's Hangeng fanbase but aren't they still doing really well in Taiwan?

Noda what do you think about all the complaining between Kyumin and Kyumi fans?


----------



## Hustler (May 14, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Heechul doesn't give a shit when he's singing/dancing most of the time really. He said he lost interest in singing/dancing altogether and only stayed in SuJu for the rest of the members.
> 
> probs the main reason why he ain't in SJM. And he probably couldn't be assed to learn Chinese.


Lol typical Heechul 

They look shit tired n the pics esp Hyunseung  


Ennoea said:


> SooyoungxSeobb.





Ennoea said:


> I keep hearing that Jess is a lesbian. Cara any truth to it?





Ennoea said:


> SJM did lose it's Hangeng fanbase but aren't they still doing really well in Taiwan?
> 
> Noda what do you think about all the complaining between Kyumin and Kyumi fans?



Why such a pairing tard today? are you in love?


----------



## dream (May 14, 2011)

Sooyoung is awesome.


----------



## Noda. B (May 15, 2011)

*rolls eyes* Some fans just aren't creative enough. Make love, not war, support KyuMiMin


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2011)

It's probably because of some stuff that happened today lol, nvm not important.

Stupid pairings invading my brain. I'm sticking to MinzyxDaesungxIU=wincest from now on


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 15, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (May 15, 2011)

cant wait for KARA on SH...


----------



## Hustler (May 15, 2011)

Amazing girl is amazing  
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_nlad1pJwo&feature=player_embedded#at=279[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 15, 2011)

anyway! Happy Birthday to Sunny!


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (May 15, 2011)

^ Oh god the ending breaks my heart


----------



## Alien (May 15, 2011)

IU sang a couple of songs at a Japanese concert yesterday (First time she performed in Japan). Reading translated fanaccounts now


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 15, 2011)

um Gyul cried the most T.T


----------



## Hustler (May 15, 2011)

In before Iu starts naming all the Jap idols as her ideal type , whores gona whore

Yeh Gyul was under the most pressure as the leader and all those rumors about her being distant from the other girls , she's such a strong girl . Grr my poor Kara babies  .

On a positive note , how georgeous is Hara there?


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 15, 2011)

the worst part was that Gyuri was the only girl left out of the loop when the news came out, I think that's why she was under a lot more pressure and said 'I had no one to turn to'.


----------



## Hustler (May 15, 2011)

She's the last person that should have got blamed 

- She had no idea what was going on 
- The others girls made her look really bad infront of fans intentionally or not
- She was pretty much stuck between her mother and her members


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 15, 2011)

RM just done airing with IU and shin bong sun as guests!!

and now..Strong Heart is airing ( different channel of course ) KARA!!!...


----------



## Alien (May 15, 2011)

Oh i want a link to that RM ep por favor


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 15, 2011)

Wrex said:


> Oh i want a link to that RM ep por favor



I think this ep is a special 2 hour special =D

I'm glad the KARA issue has been solved ofcourse but I think the issue definitely impacted Gyuri the most emotionally out of all the five. I'm glad they're willing to talk about it on national TV though, it would give everyone else insight on their thoughts on the issue and not their parents' thoughts.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2011)

Gyuri was atleast okay till the parents started to blame her for the issues getting out of hand. Trying to blame her when it was their idiocy that caused the issue to get so messed up. Lame.

Also I heard the IU special is actually 2hrs 40 min. That's alot of RM right there. But not complaining, I expect crazy amounts of fanboying them all, and with Shin Bong Sun well KJK gets his soulmate backXD

Eunji is as always great.


Gogumas are going crazy today with just this lol.

When you want an Olympics bid bring out the Gee:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQljTFkl7KU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TE9tLpG6AXk&feature=player_embedded#at=312[/YOUTUBE]
Look at the difference between them in Japan and in Korea. FUU YG.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 15, 2011)

lovely concept..but the hair styles is no to some of them!


----------



## JJ (May 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Eunji is as always great.
> 
> 
> Gogumas are going crazy today with just this lol.
> ...



The Goguma pics keep on coming from that event. That caption for the YT video .





The reason CNBlue didn't play Inki this week (if anyone cares) was for a few reasons including Jonghyun's birthday (he's with his family) and Yong/Minhyuk just started filming Heartstrings/You've Fallen For Me (or whatever damn title they plan to settle with).


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2011)

> lovely concept..but the hair styles is no to some of them!



From what I can tell it looks pretty nice, the hair is kinda okay. But SNSD, Japan and Hair just doesn't come out right.


----------



## Noda. B (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (May 15, 2011)

ugh I wish I had the $$ to afford the deluxe first press or limited editions, but japan imports are waaaaaaay too ex.


*Spoiler*: _individual shots_


----------



## Alien (May 15, 2011)

T-ara's Jiyeon on IU (tweet)


Happy birthday to you~Happy birthday to you~ Happy birthday dear Jieun Happy birthday to you~!!!Posted Image


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2011)

Now we know from who Jiyeon learned to flash her bra on webcam.

Sooyoung and Tiffany look really good. Let's take a wild guess at what Cara's sig will soon be?


----------



## dream (May 15, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So wonderful.


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 15, 2011)

Wrex said:


> T-ara's Jiyeon on IU (tweet)
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to you~Happy birthday to you~ Happy birthday dear Jieun Happy birthday to you~!!!Posted Image



IU! What a beautiful lady!


----------



## JJ (May 15, 2011)

Some of the hairstyles for SNSD I'm not really crazy about. Nice piccie there.


----------



## Hustler (May 15, 2011)

Sexxxxxx!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 16, 2011)

I just died!


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 16, 2011)

and i will think about if i should get this one or not!


----------



## rice (May 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mc_hGJtlS2Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ5gL4pIb1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 16, 2011)

These new photos are getting closer to seeing them nakey pek


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 16, 2011)

Luna named IU as a friend that she got close with through the waiting room. “When IU was promoting ‘Marshmallow’, someone told me that we were the same age.  We once used the same waiting room so I knew that this was my chance. *I left her a note saying I wanted to be friends, and we’ve become best friends ever since*.”


aww, IU & LUNA?! I shall ship them!


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 16, 2011)

^^ thats great!

and Happy Birthday to IU <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 16, 2011)

Cant help it..I made a slide show ^^ [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PK5qYZ7HmSc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rice (May 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh5rlvJ89-Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 16, 2011)

beast album is out.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 16, 2011)

woot now wait for the MV xd


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2011)

I'll check out the Beast album later, the beat from Fiction sounds really familiar, I just don't remember the name of the track. I guess Euro dance is the next big trend now.


----------



## Alien (May 16, 2011)

_May 16, 1993 (age 18)_


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 16, 2011)

Affection or _fiction_?!?!??


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 16, 2011)

Wrex said:


> _May 16, 1993 (age 18)_


 yes!...but in korean age, she should be 19 or 20 O.o


----------



## Chidori Mistress (May 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I'll check out the Beast album later, the beat from Fiction sounds really familiar, I just don't remember the name of the track. I guess Euro dance is the next big trend now.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVk4vENObiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2011)

Actually someone on Omona posted it:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRCkAumK5b4&feature=player_embedded#at=14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 16, 2011)

Frango said:


>





Rain's Angel said:


> also I find it awesome Seohyun has a station named after her. I hope the place is filled with a lot of goguma shops and has all the adverts of Seohyun there ^_^.



omggggggggg

iwanttogothere T_T



Wrex said:


> _May 16, 1993 (age 18)_



GO FORTH, GOOD SIRE.


----------



## Katzuki (May 16, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> beast album is out.


----------



## Suhoon (May 16, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> beast album is out.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 16, 2011)

Man YG sure loves their idols

SM would have told them to shake it off


----------



## Suhoon (May 16, 2011)

But it's _Jiyong_ 

Why would SM do that?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 16, 2011)

The companies just have different relationships with their idols.  some work them to the bone (i think that's the right expression... i'm so bad with expressions...) while others will bend over backwards to make sure they have their way.

though BB are honestly probably the nicest and most courteous male idols there are, YG will do just about anything to accommodate them and make sure their comfortable. 

SM is what we would sort of call the opposite, though the members of Suju have defended the company saying they're not "slaves", however fans have enough reason to say that they are definitely worked harder than most other companies.


----------



## Suhoon (May 16, 2011)

Companion Cube said:


> The companies just have different relationships with their idols.  some work them to the bone (i think that's the right expression... i'm so bad with expressions...) while others will bend over backwards to make sure they have their way.
> 
> though BB are honestly probably the nicest and most courteous male idols there are, YG will do just about anything to accommodate them and make sure their comfortable.
> 
> SM is what we would sort of call the opposite, though the members of Suju have defended the company saying they're not "slaves", however fans have enough reason to say that they are definitely worked harder than most other companies.


I assumed they all cared for their idols, they're the ones making money not The comapny itself.
Oh, I heard about that,  the contracts were something like 14 years or something so somebody sued, fans raged? 

I don't really know much about Sm


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 16, 2011)

Lol Gyuri! approved!
01. Habits that you do not know how to quit?
To people who are close to me, I often hug them or let them hold me tight (?) then sniff them >_<


----------



## NudeShroom (May 16, 2011)

I don't know too many details about the whole lawsuit, but yeah it was over years.  

They're not really underpaid or anything terribly crazy (though there are vicious rumors of actual physical abuse) but many of the idols are locked into long term contracts for overseas advancement according to SM


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2011)

> though there are vicious rumors of actual physical abuse



Poor Changmin apparently begging Soo Man not hit his hyungs and only him;_;

I really hope it's not true because it really makes Soo man look like a manga villain



> To people who are close to me, I often hug them or let them hold me tight (?) then sniff them



Brb going to Korea to get sniffed.


Is it just me or does Nicole look like the kid out of Hitman Reborn?


----------



## Suhoon (May 16, 2011)

Companion Cube said:


> I don't know too many details about the whole lawsuit, but yeah it was over years.
> 
> They're not really underpaid or anything terribly crazy (though there are vicious rumors of actual physical abuse) but many of the idols are locked into long term contracts for overseas advancement according to SM



I guess, if your albums sell well then your not really losing much out of the deal..

Hopefully they're just rumors and nothing else but that. It's strange to think that about a company like that 
So that's why SNSD is moving to Japan sales right?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 16, 2011)

Yeah.  Japan has a totally separate market to advertise to basically (though someone like Rain would probably know more about this stuff, since she's in Singapore she knows a lot more about whos buying what where)


----------



## Suhoon (May 16, 2011)

I see, I'll ask her then, thank you Companion Cube.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 16, 2011)

...and that's my cue for a name change back. XD

CC doesn't work for me


----------



## Suhoon (May 16, 2011)

Why doesn't it? I can edit my post for your full name


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 16, 2011)

Japan is the 2nd biggest market for Music in the world, that's why most Korean companies aim to expand to Japan. It's not just Soshi, lots of other groups are also trying to make it over there. It's a lot easier for Korean artists to break into Japan compared to America cause BoA & TVXQ really opened the pathway for the newer generation.

tho they are so gonna get sick of the hallyu soon. It's obvious that Japan really only cares for Kara and somewhat for Soshi and C.N.BLUE.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 16, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Why doesn't it? I can edit my post for your full name



I'm usually nudeshroom, haha.  it's just a lot of people are confused cause i still haven't changed back yet from my portal set. xD


----------



## Suhoon (May 16, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Japan is the 2nd biggest market for Music in the world, that's why most Korean companies aim to expand to Japan. It's not just Soshi, lots of other groups are also trying to make it over there. It's a lot easier for Korean artists to break into Japan compared to America cause BoA & TVXQ really opened the pathway for the newer generation.
> 
> tho they are so gonna get sick of the hallyu soon. It's obvious that Japan really only cares for Kara and somewhat for Soshi and C.N.BLUE.


Oh, so that's why, I can understand why the companies want to. Bigger market = more money.

Sometimes the Singer/s also look a bit pained/uncomfortable to sing in Japanese too, in my opinon it takes away from the orginal.


			
				Cube said:
			
		

> I'm usually nudeshroom, haha. it's just a lot of people are confused cause i still haven't changed back yet from my portal set. xD


No wonder you seemed famliar 
and here I was thinking Nudeshroom disappeared for a while.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 16, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Oh, so that's why, I can understand why the companies want to. Bigger market = more money.
> 
> Sometimes the Singer/s also look a bit pained/uncomfortable to sing in Japanese too, in my opinon it takes away from the orginal.



Well, it's always like that when starting off with a new language. I think KARA/Soshi are pretty comfortable in singing in Japanese now, it's just during talking in interviews when they sound uncomfortable.

I'm glad their album is not gonna be full of Korean songs remade into Japanese ones except the current 3 existing ones + Hoot.


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2011)

Korea isn't such a big market really and well while big artists do well they could do much better in Japan so that's where they go. Really Korea is aiming for the whole of Asia right now.



> I guess, if your albums sell well then your not really losing much out of the deal..



Well since alot of SM idols drop them like it's hot when their contracts run out it does cause issues. There's a reason for the 13 yr contracts. LSM was too ruthless and didn't think well enough, thus screwing the company over after wrecking HOT and now DBSK. 



> Sometimes the Singer/s also look a bit pained/uncomfortable to sing in Japanese too, in my opinon it takes away from the orginal.



Alot of the companies want to make a quick buck so they don't really care about keeping the integrity of the original. Though to be fair Universal has handled the groups really well, and SNSD's album should be really good imo.



> tho they are so gonna get sick of the hallyu soon. It's obvious that Japan really only cares for Kara and somewhat for Soshi and C.N.BLUE.



CNBlue's contract will be over soon and will be signed by a major label next. That's when we'll see if they can do well. Imo if they stick to Japanese and release decent songs they could easily be one of the most successful Korean male Idol groups.


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2011)

lol


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2011)

Jrock is going down.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 16, 2011)

Sasori said:


> lol


lol so.... .. i dont even listen to jrock xD


Ennoea said:


> Jrock is going down.



indeed


----------



## Alien (May 16, 2011)

Sasori said:


> lol



posted


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqHOolF8AJo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (May 16, 2011)

Oh shit, i posted in a battledome section


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 16, 2011)

i think thats my first time post in there lol


----------



## Suhoon (May 16, 2011)

top twenty stars that korean Girls want to date
guess who's at the top of the list?


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Jrock is going down.


Troll my prettys, troll!


----------



## RyRyMini (May 17, 2011)

When is Chichi coming back? I thought it was supposed to be this month but there's no news.


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 17, 2011)

Omona sure has insanely crazy fangirls who act cute and hard.


----------



## dream (May 17, 2011)

Sasori said:


> lol



Lol.  **


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORxZ975y9iM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (May 17, 2011)

What the hell is your ava Eno? Bunkbeads? lol so random

Shawols commenting on the Beast MV saying Hyunseung copied Taemin's hair


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 17, 2011)

oh Genie in eng lol! people bought song from the same producer xD good that SME made the first move xD
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXd9KlFflGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rice (May 17, 2011)

same person?


----------



## Hustler (May 17, 2011)

Kahi looks nothing like em normally but Iu and Boyoung are of similar mould , very cute and bubbly


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2011)

> When is Chichi coming back? I thought it was supposed to be this month but there's no news



Hopefully never

Just trolling tho aren't they still promoting their song?

Funny how No 15 is just Mblaq, so girls want a harem of Mblaq?

Brb trolling the JrockvKpop thread with Kara.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 17, 2011)

eff YEAHH!!! JESS [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YS-V90VwiDg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2011)

I just found out I share my brithday with IU, I wonder if she'll let me eat her cake


----------



## Hustler (May 17, 2011)

Aw shit happy belated birthday Enobro  , hope you had a great one .


----------



## Alien (May 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I just found out I share my brithday with IU, I wonder if she'll let me eat her cake



You should have told us earlier 

happy birthday mane <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I just found out I share my brithday with IU, I wonder if she'll let me eat her cake



aigoo nice! you should mention that before xD

Happy belated Birthday ^^ getting any stuff?


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 17, 2011)

Frango said:


> same person?



OMGGGGG!@ Since I watched the music video last night, I was wondering who that girl is!

Does anyone know?


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2011)

Thanks the wishes guys.

Park Bo Young is an actress, she's pretty cute. She was on RM aswell.

@Hust: The bunk bed reference is from Doctor Who, "Bunk beds are cool, they have ladders".

And thankfully Kara were in Thailand to film a CF and not a music video. I'd prefer if Kara stuck to Mister/Jumping/Lupin type of songs and didn't do the Rollercoaster type again. 


Cute.


----------



## Suhoon (May 17, 2011)

It's Taeyang's birthday today!


----------



## Katzuki (May 17, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqHOolF8AJo[/YOUTUBE]



pek pek pek pek


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2011)

Korean idols and their relationship issues, a vampire girlfriend and a boy who lives in a book apparently. Atleast it's better than the girl who wants to be shampoo and a guy who has headaches as the main hurdle in their relationship.

The dance is pretty funny, lives should be interesting.

Probably the best Music Monday for quite a while:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vAbMlZWgIY&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (May 17, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> It's Taeyang's birthday today!



taeyang is poo


----------



## Hustler (May 17, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> OMGGGGG!@ Since I watched the music video last night, I was wondering who that girl is!
> 
> Does anyone know?


Yeh it's Park Bo Young  
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwpCNfAN5BE[/YOUTUBE]





> @Hust: The bunk bed reference is from Doctor Who, "Bunk beds are cool, they have ladders".
> 
> And thankfully Kara were in Thailand to film a CF and not a music video. I'd prefer if Kara stuck to Mister/Jumping/Lupin type of songs and didn't do the Rollercoaster type again.
> 
> ...


Oh lol 

Gyuri and Nicole's curves


----------



## Suhoon (May 17, 2011)

Wrex said:


> taeyang is poo



But since he's a part of big bang I'm obligated to celebrate it.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2011)

There are a few Idol birthdays in May, Gyuri aswell. September must be the month people get it on.


----------



## Hustler (May 17, 2011)

Elf's vs Shawols because of this

I wonder when they're gona slaughter eachother  . It's Gayoons birthday aswell , so many people have their birthday during June and August .


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2011)

Where are all the Ahjussi fans of IU? Attack.


----------



## Alien (May 17, 2011)

"OPPA OPPA" 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCprU3vvnGk&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (May 17, 2011)

They gave up on her after she turned 18


----------



## JJ (May 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Korean idols and their relationship issues, a vampire girlfriend and a boy who lives in a book apparently. Atleast it's better than the girl who wants to be shampoo and a guy who has headaches as the main hurdle in their relationship.
> 
> The dance is pretty funny, lives should be interesting.
> 
> ...



Pretty damned entertaining. I keep hoping Love Girl will get on there. I don't care if they rip it to shreds.


----------



## Noda. B (May 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Enno 

and lmao @ Bilasa


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 17, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Katzuki (May 17, 2011)

I just watched the Bilasa thing. It's hilarious


----------



## Noda. B (May 17, 2011)

Also, if anyone remembers, I mentioned a JYJ concert happening in Vancouver sometime and apparently it's happening this Friday. My friend got tickets from her boyfriend. She's never even heard of JYJ or DBSK.


----------



## rice (May 17, 2011)

happy birthday Enno


----------



## Hustler (May 18, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (May 18, 2011)

woot for Sooyoung!


----------



## rice (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Girls' Generation (May 18, 2011)

baaawwwww.

That was so sad what Gara talked about. I hate the media for blowing the issue out of proportion but I love how teh group managed to stay strong and supported each other.

I don't listen to KARA much but what ballad are they referring to?


----------



## Hustler (May 18, 2011)

^ It was when the whole dispute was going on , they all cried while performing for the last broadcast concert of Urakara


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 18, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> baaawwwww.
> 
> That was so sad what Gara talked about. I hate the media for blowing the issue out of proportion but I love how teh group managed to stay strong and supported each other.
> 
> I don't listen to KARA much but what ballad are they referring to?



Ima Okuritai Arigatou, B-Side to Jet Coaster Love Single.

it's also the ED Song for Urakara.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 18, 2011)

and the PV for that is <3 <3 <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 18, 2011)

ohyea, Happy Birthday Enno!


----------



## Hustler (May 18, 2011)

FF! godly cover , too bad he's in a fodder boyband

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MG5JG15Spg&feature=player_embedded#at=43[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (May 18, 2011)

Apparently Daesung didn't get a birthday party


----------



## Hustler (May 18, 2011)

Hahaha! this is so true!!


----------



## Suhoon (May 18, 2011)

Does anyone here want a skin of your Favorite Kpop band/Idol?
I want to familiarize myself to the VB skin code


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 18, 2011)

lol indeed! i probably not gonna buy it...just hunt for the poster on ebay xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Girls' Generation (May 18, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Does anyone here want a skin of your Favorite Kpop band/Idol?
> I want to familiarize myself to the VB skin code



Forum skin?! Do want!


----------



## Suhoon (May 18, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Forum skin?! Do want!



I'm Assuming SNsd right?
or is there a specific member you want?


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 18, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> I'm Assuming SNsd right?
> or is there a specific member you want?



Yessir. SNSD first, please! I can finally replace the forum's one piece skin!


----------



## Suhoon (May 18, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Yessir. SNSD first, please! I can finally replace the forum's one piece skin!



I'll do the banner today then do the code tomorrow :33


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2011)

That dude needs to drop Touch and join a real group, guy is obviously wasted. He'd fit in FnC perfectly.


----------



## koguryo (May 18, 2011)

School festival tomorrow. Our club is performing, well the 13th line isn't but I'm excited.  The girls in the 10th line are gonna do Dr. Feel Good, we had to watch their rehearsal and well

It helps that the seniors are


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 18, 2011)

hwaiting for that ^^ have fun!


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 18, 2011)

koguryo said:


> School festival tomorrow. Our club is performing, well the 13th line isn't but I'm excited.  The girls in the 10th line are gonna do Dr. Feel Good, we had to watch their rehearsal and well
> 
> It helps that the seniors are



Oh damn. That song has a hawt choreo!


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2011)

I don't see it happening anytime soon however.



> Group 2PM recorded first place with their Japan debut single within all Korean male and female idols in history.
> 
> 2PM released their first single ‘Take Off’ on the 18th and rose to 4th place on the Oricon singles chart while competing with leading Japanese artists. They sold *73 thousand copies*, which is the largest amount for a Korean idol group’s debut single.



Funny cuz I checked Oricon and Kattun are no 1 with sales of 72 thousand, so how 2PM sold more and only ranked 4 means Japan has been lying about how good they are at maths, or it's just failed Journalism.


----------



## Suhoon (May 18, 2011)

T.O.P Offered role  in a new Drama 

Lets hope he accepts :33
/Dunno if Kpop news but


----------



## Hustler (May 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I don't see it happening anytime soon however.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny cuz I checked Oricon and Kattun are no 1 with sales of 72 thousand, so how 2PM sold more and only ranked 4 means Japan has been lying about how good they are at maths, or it's just failed Journalism.



Epic fail


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2011)

Was only a matter of time till that troll made this article:


----------



## JJ (May 19, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> T.O.P Offered role  in a new Drama
> 
> Lets hope he accepts :33
> /Dunno if Kpop news but




That's cool. Yonghwa and Minhyuk of CNBlue are currently filming You've Fallen for Me/Heartstrings. Which also means they are ending their promotions though. 

I'm still trying to meddle through the mess of the charts. K Media didn't help matters any did they?


----------



## koguryo (May 19, 2011)

Skimmed through the Jrock vs. Kpop thread in the OBD.  Not gonna bother posting cuz it's pretty much just "Opinions."  

Also

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suhoon (May 19, 2011)

I've decided I'm going to learn more about SNSD because I've always liked OH, and just recently Gee& Mr Taxi. and the fact that I don't know much about other bands of Kpop besides Bigbang 
I know who Sica and Jessica are, now that I know her Name, Sunny as well. 
Also 
Can anyone direct me to a good website about them?


JediJaina said:


> That's cool. Yonghwa and Minhyuk of CNBlue are currently filming You've Fallen for Me/Heartstrings. Which also means they are ending their promotions though.
> 
> I'm still trying to meddle through the mess of the charts. K Media didn't help matters any did they?


Oh so they are from CNblue? I knew Yonghwa was in a band, but never got around to googling which one 
That's sad I suppose, to someone who really likes them, I feel your pain though. I can't imagine having to be in a band while filming something like that, it must disrupt sessions or something.


koguryo said:


> Skimmed through the Jrock vs. Kpop thread in the OBD.  Not gonna bother posting cuz it's pretty much just "Opinions."
> 
> Also
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I 
I need to post it..

I wish I wasn't such a Set whore, I'd still have this instead of the You must me new here and the prepare yourself one.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 19, 2011)

haha look at Jess <3


----------



## Hustler (May 19, 2011)

My ava is Sooyoung , the one Sunny is holding hands with is Tiffany

This is Taeyeon / leader



Seohyun/maknae/healthiest looking one there




Rest are irrelevant I guess lol jk , you need to watch shows with them to get used to them since there are 9 of em


----------



## Suhoon (May 19, 2011)

Hustler said:


> My ava is Sooyoung , the one Sunny is holding hands with is Tiffany
> 
> This is Taeyeon / leader
> 
> ...



Thank you for telling me about them :33, also what's the joke with Byuntaeyung? almost every macro says something about it


----------



## Hustler (May 19, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Thank you for telling me about them :33, also what's the joke with Byuntaeyung? almost every macro says something about it



Oh lol it's because of some remarks Taeyeon made , like this one "Fany's butt is pretty sexy"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blcZi1W03Mc[/YOUTUBE]

People love Snsd pairings and Taeny (Taeyeon+Tiffany) seems to be the most popular one, people just go crazy with their imagination I guess .


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 19, 2011)

indeed! Fany Fany Tiffany!!

and SNSD is filming their new MV today ~


----------



## Suhoon (May 19, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Oh lol it's because of some remarks Taeyeon made , like this one "Fany's butt is pretty sexy"
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blcZi1W03Mc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> People love Snsd pairings and Taeny (Taeyeon+Tiffany) seems to be the most popular one, people just go crazy with their imagination I guess .



Oh I see, I was curiuos aboutt hat, Thanks Hustler.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 19, 2011)

man, Fiction is sooooo good! I love the MV


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 19, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> man, Fiction is sooooo good! I love the MV



Their choregraphy is quite badass and while it looks easy, I bet it's super super hard!

I personally think this mv is better than their previously music videos.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 19, 2011)

yah Im also think that this is their best MV so far!
Fiction in Fiction~

and omo...200+ play count already..i loop too much


----------



## Hustler (May 19, 2011)

Yes it's epic! penguin dance cracks me up though


----------



## Suhoon (May 19, 2011)

I wanna get 10k


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 19, 2011)

aigoo another new thread soon ^^


----------



## LMJ (May 19, 2011)

I am disappoint Ichi, where is the slideshow for your sig?


----------



## Tazmo (May 19, 2011)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

